# The 2019 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

2018 MOTYC Thread
2017 MOTYC Thread
2016 MOTYC Thread
2015 MOTYC Thread
2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread

~!~!





> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 27 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 7 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 4 ||
> CHAOS & Kota Ibushi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Robbie Eagles vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Robbie Eagles (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Rocky Romero vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 7 ||
> DOUKI vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 6 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Titan (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 13) || YES = 5 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 11 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 19 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 20 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Dominion) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (Dominion) || YES = 8 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Dominion) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kazuchika Okada (Dominion) || YES = 1 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Southern Showdown) || YES = 2 ||
> *Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 11 ||*
> SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> KENTA vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> SANADA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 8 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *Jon Moxley vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> EVIL vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 13 ||*
> Jon Moxley vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 6 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jay White vs. Jon Moxley (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> KENTA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 4 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 11 ||*
> KENTA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 4 ||
> *Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 19) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Robbie Eagles & Will Ospreay (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> KENTA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Royal Quest) || YES = 6 ||
> Amazing Red vs. Will Ospreay (Super J Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> SHO vs. Will Ospreay (Super J Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Destruction in Beppu) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Destruction in Beppu) || YES = 1 ||
> Birds of Prey vs. Bullet Club (Destruction in Kagoshima) || YES = 2 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Minoru Suzuki (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Kota Ibushi (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Birds of Prey vs. Bullet Club (Road to Power Struggle - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Birds of Prey vs. Rocky Romero & Ryusuke Taguchi (Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> KENTA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Power Struggle) || YES = 2 ||
> BUSHI vs. Will Ospreay (Power Struggle) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. Suzuki-gun (World Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Konami vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Dylan James vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Hyodo, Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Daichi Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine (DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Eita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold May) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Takumi Iroha (SEAdLINNNG Stay Tune) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Sareee (Sendai Girls Women's Pro Wrestling Big Show In Niigata) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. Eita (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Global Junior Tag League - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes & Mizuki Watase vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata vs. Gota Ihashi & Michael Nakazawa (DDT Pool Pro-Wrestling in Sumida Sports Health Center) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani (ZERO1 Fire Festival - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. ASUKA (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> DAMNATION vs. Urashima (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 3 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Osaka Surprise 42 ~ Strong World) || YES = 3 ||
> Kzy vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid, Masato Yoshino & Ultimo Dragon vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shuji Kondo & Takuya Sugawara (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida & Naruki Doi vs. R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 4 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Hazuki (Stardom World Big Summer in Tokyo) || YES = 1 ||
> Antonio Honda vs. Sakura Hirota (DDT Beer Garden Fight ~ ALL OUT Day ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Jungle Kyona (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 2 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Michael Elgin (BJW 24/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Michael Elgin (BJW Death Mania VII) || YES = 2 ||
> Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Death Mania VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Miu Watanabe & Miyu Yamashita vs. NEO Biishiki-gun (TJP Brand New Wrestling 3 ~ Stronger Than Anyone! ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 14/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & The Bodyguard vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 25/09) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate Storm Gate - Secret Gate - Evening Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate The Gate of Victory - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA, Isami Kodaka & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Ken Ohka, Konosuke Takeshita & Shoko Nakajima (DDT Pre Ultimate Party ~ Ready To Go! ~ Ryogoku Big Eve Festival!! ~) || YES = 1 ||
> AXIZ vs. Kongoh (NOAH The Best ~ Battle Of Aesthetics ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Chair vs. Gorgeous Matsuno vs. HARUKAZE vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Mina Shirakawa vs. Pokotan vs. SAGAT vs. Shota vs. Toru Owashi vs. Yoshihiko vs. Yuki Kamifuku (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 || Fuminori Abe vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Antonio Honda & Miyu Yamashita vs. Kenny Omega & Riho (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa (wXw Inner Circle 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (OTT WrestleRama 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Tyson Dux vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 11) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Fifth Year Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #41) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. PACO (Glory Pro Anniversary - Phoenix Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire (HMW Fight Fire With Fire) || YES = 2 ||
> Brody King vs. Darby Allin (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 4 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Air Wolf (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dasher Hatfield vs. Mark Angelosetti (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Mystery Vortex VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 127) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 128) || YES = 1 ||
> Boomer Hatfield vs. Dasher Hatfield (CHIKARA Aniversario: Scotch Mist) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Nick Gage (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Mance Warner vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #62) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Joe vs. Casanova Valentine (CZW Tournament of Death) || YES = 1 ||
> Contra Unit vs. Marshall Von Erich, Ross Von Erich & Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #63) || YES = 2 ||
> Alex Zayne vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Backyard Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Kings of Colosseum) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Austin Theory vs. JD Drake (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Akira Tozawa (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Orange Cassidy vs. RD Evans (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 2 ||
> Bestia 666 vs. Mance Warner (MLW Fusion #68) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (MLW Fusion #69) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan & Hate Trash Disaster vs. Jun Kasai, Takashi Sasaki & Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #73) || YES = 1 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 136) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.02) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Mercedes Martinez (Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.03) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Saturday Night SuperFight) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. LA Park (MLW Saturday Night SuperFight) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Timothy Thatcher (MLW Fusion #82) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #83) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Velveteen Dream (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 29 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (RAW 06/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 08/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet (Money In The Bank) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 8 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. The Forgotten Sons vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kushida (NXT 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Cesaro (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Lashley vs. Braun Strowman (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Jack Gallagher (205 Live 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT Live 26/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 1 ||
> *Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 6 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Natalya (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Oney Lorcan (205 Live 13/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa, Humberto Carrillo, Jack Gallagher, Isaiah Scott & Oney Lorcan vs. Angel Garza, Ariya Daivari, Drew Gulak, Mike Kanellis & Tony Nese (205 Live 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic vs. Keith Lee (NXT 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Cesaro vs. Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 3 ||
> Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Gallus vs. Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 5 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. WALTER (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 13 ||*
> Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (Clash of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai vs. Mia Yim (NXT 18/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 18/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 25/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 02/10) || YES = 4 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 4 ||
> Kushida vs. WALTER (NXT 09/10) || YES = 4 ||
> Damian Priest vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Breezango & Isaiah Scott vs. The Forgotten Sons (NXT 23/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic vs. Keith Lee vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 23/10) || YES = 6 ||
> Dakota Kai & Tegan Nox vs. The Kabuki Warriors (NXT 31/10) || YES = 1 ||
> World Cup Tag Team Turmoil (Crown Jewel) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 01/11) || YES = 6 ||
> The Revival vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 20/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Dominik Dijakovic (NXT 20/11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Women’s War Games (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 12 ||*
> Damian Priest vs. Killian Dain vs. Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 3 ||
> *Men’s War Games (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 11 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Survivor Series) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Pete Dunne (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
> Men’s Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match (Survivor Series) || YES = 5 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic & Keith Lee vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/11) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Rush vs. The Briscoes (ROH on SBG #410) || YES = 3 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Manhattan Mayhem) || YES = 1 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Summer Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Taven vs. Rush (Death By Dishonor) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 2 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Tessa Blanchard (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 5 ||
> The North vs. The Rascalz (Impact Wrestling 02/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> Ace Austin vs. Ace Romero vs. Daga vs. Jake Crist vs. Tessa Blanchard (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Sami Callihan (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> AEW:
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Best Friends (Double or Nothing) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> *Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) || YES = 26 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Double or Nothing) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> Best Friends vs. Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored (Fyter Fest - The Buy In) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki (Fyter Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Darby Allin (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Laredo Kid & The Lucha Brothers vs. The Elite (Fyter Fest) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Jon Moxley (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> A Boy & His Dinosaur vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Dark Order (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Kenny Omega (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 6 ||
> The Brotherhood vs. The Young Bucks (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 3 ||
> Jurassic Express vs. SoCal Uncensored (All Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. PAC (All Out) || YES = 4 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Joey Janela (All Out) || YES = 6 ||
> Cody vs. Shawn Spears (All Out) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (All Out) || YES = 13 ||*
> Adam Page vs. Chris Jericho (All Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho (Dynamite 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Private Party vs. The Young Bucks (Dynamite 09/10) || YES = 6 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Kenny Omega (Dark 15/10) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Page & Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley & PAC (Dynamite 16/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Jericho vs. Darby Allin (Dynamite 16/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Private Party vs. The Lucha Brothers (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 5 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Dark Order (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Kenny Omega (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. PAC (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Hikaru Shida vs. Shanna (Dynamite 31/10) || YES = 1 ||
> The Elite vs. Kip Sabian & The Hybrid 2 (Dynamite 31/10) || YES = 2 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Dynamite 31/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Proud & Powerful vs. The Young Bucks (Full Gear) || YES = 6 ||
> Adam Page vs. PAC (Full Gear) || YES = 3 ||
> Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Full Gear) || YES = 2 ||
> Emi Sakura vs. Riho (Full Gear) || YES = 2 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Cody (Full Gear) || YES = 10 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega (Full Gear) || YES = 14 ||*
> Adam Page vs. PAC (Dynamite 13/11) || YES = 3 ||
> Nick Jackson vs. Rey Fenix (Dynamite 20/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Jon Moxley (Dynamite 20/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. PAC (Dynamite 27/11) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Jericho vs. Scorpio Sky (Dynamite 27/11) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Arez vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes Chairo Kingdom) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes 24/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Metalico vs. Virus (CMLL Juicio Final) || YES = 1 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park, LA Park & LA Park Jr. vs. Los Ingobernables & Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes El Adios De Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Blue Demon Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. (AAA Triplemania XXVII) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (AAA Heroes Inmortales XIII) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Donnie

As promised last year, I will watch everything Nasty watches :monkey

I'm actually going to use this more than every 6 months :rusevyes 

Calling it now. WK13 will have at least 2 outright classics, none of which will involve Cool Dad.


----------



## Ace

Tanahashi vs Omega 5*

I'm calling it early.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TANAHÄSH vs. OMEGA should be a banger if they don't forget to SELL the inevitable arm and/or leg -work :cozy

I actually watched their 2016 match last night & that shit rules big time. One of the best New Japan main events of this era.

Also @Donnie, I HOPE YOU'RE PREPARED.


----------



## Mordecay

Ospreay/Ibushi will probably 5 stars and MOTN

Hopefully GOATkada can carry White's boring ass to something worthy of the Dome

Naito/Jericho and Tanahashi/Omega probably will dissapoint but get overrated as hell


----------



## Corey

Tonight's Fatal 5-Way main event on Smackdown should hopefully get the year started on a high note. (Y)


----------



## MC

Instead of predicting how good the match will be, why don't we predict the rating Dave will give? 

My money is on 8 Stars Plus :hmm:


----------



## Desecrated

MC said:


> Instead of predicting how good the match will be, why don't we predict the rating Dave will give?
> 
> My money is on 8 Stars Plus :hmm:


I'll get this off the ground. 

Dave over/under -

WK 4 stars - Over 5
WK 5 stars - Under 3

NXT in 2019 4 stars - Over 20
NXT in 2019 5 stars - Under 4

WWE in 2019 4 stars - Over 55
WWE in 2019 5 stars - Under 2

NJPW in 2019 4 stars - Over 79
NJPW in 2019 5 stars - Over 8


----------



## TD Stinger

MC said:


> Instead of predicting how good the match will be, why don't we predict the rating Dave will give?
> 
> My money is on 8 Stars Plus :hmm:


Well there's no Okada, so I don't see it breaking the 6 star barrier. 5 7/8 stars it is.

Then again this is the same guy who gave Omega vs. Goto from the G1 5 stars which was pretty good, but if that's 5 stars that's kind of a joke IMO. Can never predict Dave when it comes to Omega and the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## komatsu_na

Fuck Dave Meltzer for enjoying wrestling matches!


----------



## Desecrated

sengen777 said:


> Fuck Dave Meltzer for enjoying wrestling matches!


In my defence, I don't mind Meltzer. I'm just seeing if there's potential for a guessing game


----------



## Donnie

AJ "GOAT" Styles vs Rey Mond Stero vs RKOCOCAINE vs Mustafa "BUTTERFLY" Ali vs Samoa Joseph ***1/2 

Super, super fun sprint from start to finish. Everyone got time to shine, and AJ looked like amazing. Don't like him winning because I wanted him to win the Rumble, but we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe vs Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton on the Smackdown (1/1/19) episode.

I gave this good match a 7/10 

Edit: 

Hooray for this being the first match to make it into my 2019 MOTY list :woo


----------



## MC

sengen777 said:


> Fuck Dave Meltzer for enjoying wrestling matches!


No one is hating him (You should see Gen WWE Topics for reference of what hating is). It's a harmless joke that is based on real life betting that takes place on his potential ratings (Unless that's been stopped now). That is all.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'll go with a *YES for Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Mustafa Ali vs Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio from Smackdown 1/1/19*

I always love sprint matches, and we got exactly that here. Loved how they protected pretty much everybody in the match, but gave special attention to Ali, who shined throughout, including a great stretch with Mysterio which makes me hope he's going to be in a feud with him eventually.

******


----------



## antoniomare007

sengen777 said:


> Fuck Dave Meltzer for enjoying wrestling matches!


People are so defensive with Dave. We clown each other all the time for our wrestling tastes. God forbid making fun of Dave because of his.


----------



## Obfuscation

Corey said:


> Tonight's Fatal 5-Way main event on Smackdown should hopefully get the year started on a high note. (Y)


Except for the part when that match happened in 2018.

Alas, things have already failed.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Except for the part when that match happened in 2018.
> 
> Alas, things have already failed.


I knew that going in but it would still be the first wrestling I watched in the new year. Wouldn't have counted it on this list though if I was that high on it.


----------



## Obfuscation

The inconsistency of air dates in wrestling. Still a nuisance.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew Gulak vs Akira Tozawa on the 205 Live (1/2/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Desecrated

Kento Miyahara vs KAI Jan 03 - ****1/4

Superb Kento banger to start the year off. Love the opening and the middle with the heel shtick from Kento. Pulls off the arrogance better than so many.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh BABY. It didn't take for 2019 to start busting out the BANGERS

*Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura* from the Fanfest gets a *YES*.

I love me some young lion vs. established wrestlers matches, and this one delivered in SPADES. Right from the get go during introductions when Liger threw his mighty cape at Narita, I knew this was gonna be GOOD. The two have some neat technical exchanges to start the match off - Narita gets some time to shine, but it's mostly Liger, and it's goddamn awesome. Liger still wrestles on the mat with such sense of REALNESS & tightness it's amazing. He just stretches the poor young lad, and after a while of that, Tiger & Uemura get the tags, and fucking TIGER JUST STARTS KICKING THE CRAP OUT OF UEMURA. Uemura has some great young lion-fire & some really well timed I-AM-FIRED-UP-roars, but even though he keeps trying to fight back, TIGER JUST KEEPS ON GODDAMN KICKING & SLAPPING HIM. It's SO great. Uemura gets a little comeback in, but that is shut down pretty quickly as TIGER DELIVERS A GODDAMN DEVASTATING KICK TO THE LIVER. Uemura sells it amazingly, and Tiger delivers another one just for the fun of it before tagging in Liger. Liger comes in & immediately throws Uemura out of the ring so he can start whipping him into the guardrail. It looks brutal as hell & Uemura's selling is really great, once again. When they're back inside the ring, Uemura gets to make the hot tag to Narita - Narita runs wild for a sec, and then puts Liger on the young lion classic, the Boston Crab. Liger's selling of this is so outstanding - he gave Narita so much and made it look like he barely survived by reaching the ropes. Bless that man. Liger then tags to Tiger, still selling his back like the legend he is, and Tiger comes & starts SLAPPING the taste out of Narita's mouth. Narita makes the tag to Uemura, who looks pretty rough during the hot tag, but those elbows he delivered to grounded Tiger Mask were AWESOME. The youngsters run wild on the grumpy old veterans for a while, but then Tiger catches Uemura w/ a leglock, and it looks like he is really trying to rip his leg off, aka exactly how submission holds should look like! Tiger kicks the soul out of Uemura some more, and there's some great facial expressions by him as it goes on; in particular the look he had on his face after Uemura kicked out of his big headkick was amazing - "this piece of shit youngster just kicked out of THAT? What the fuck?" & then he goes & delivers the Tiger Driver for the pinfall victory, and his facial expression was so great as he does that; he's like "can't believe this goddamn teenager made me use THIS to finish him". If you love GRUMPY OLD MEN, and I mean who doesn't, this is a must watch. Liger & Tiger for tag champs 2k19.

SO GOOD. :banderas Gonna be hard for anything tomorrow to top it.

@Donnie YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR TASK IS.


----------



## Donnie

OH FUCK. Here we go. I'll update this when I'm done.


----------



## MC

Good shout, @NastyYaffa ; 

*No but recommended: Jushin 'Thunder' Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura ***3/4*

Tiger Mask slapping the taste out of Uemura's mouth was pure joy :banderas. 

Great fire shown by the Young Lions too. (Y). Promising stuff. And grumpy old men wrestling is always a treat too.


----------



## Donnie

Jushin 'Thunder' Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura

**3/4

Liger is FIFTY FOUR years old, and he still rules. GOAT. I enjoyed this, but it didn't blow me away at all. Watching the old men kick the snot out of the kids was good fun, especially Uemura, who kind of sucks. Really bad elbows and forearms from him, hopefully over time he gets better. Fun finishing run, and it great to see Uemura get murdered.


----------



## Obfuscation

Liger's mannerisms big leaguing the rookies are the best, but Tiger Mask legit always wants to murder them in every match. God dammit, I love it. Young Lions were having great matches peppered throughout last year, the same type of trend should continue.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't usually watch much Young Lion stuff, but I did check out this one. 

*NO but Recommended - Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fanfest*

I don't know what kind of mood Tiger Mask woke up in, but jesus he was all sorts of pissed off in this match. He beat the holy hell out of Uemura, it felt like he was laying into some of those kicks at times. After that, all four of them defintely started to have beef with one another, even Liger got in on Tiger Mask's hate train with how he was whipping Uemura into the guardrails. Both Narita and Uemura looked very promising, especially with some of their selling. But yeah, this was fun as hell, and I'm totally on board with Yaffa's idea of having the grumpy old men go for the tag titles.

****3/4*


----------



## Corey

*Triple Crown Championship:* Kento Miyahara (c) vs. KAI _(AJPW 1/3)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av39864539

Hell yes, the effort and intensity here were great. Both guys looked super motivated and Korakuen was rockin. Kento's leg selling is subpar (per usual tbh) and that's the only downfall but man the finishing stretch was amazing and honestly the whole match held my attention. The finish itself is a tremendous visual. Welcome to 2019!! :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Prediction is the Meltz gives minimum 5 stars to Ibushi/Ospreay, Ishii/Zack and Kenny/Tana.


----------



## Obfuscation

About to watch the Triple Crown match. Super sigh at terrible limb selling though. That could totally kibosh the match for being worth a damn because you know, why work a limb for any part of the match if you just want to do a bunch of flashy moves? Kento please.


----------



## PUNQ

*AJPW*

*YES: Kento Miyahara (c) -vs- KAI - (Triple Crown Title) [*** 3/4] (AJPW: January 3, 2019)*
--- After a weak January 2 show, AJPW comes back on the 3rd with a real good one, headlined by Miyahara and KAI giving it their all, oozing of energy and determination. Lacked perhaps a clear thread, but what they were doing was excellent! In many ways they were mirroring each other in what became a climatic battle, and where KAI showed how great he can be when motivated. Miyahara was superb as always!


*NO but Recommended: Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi (c) -vs- Takao Omori & Black Menso~re - (All Asia Tag Title) [***] (AJPW: January 3, 2019)*
--- Cool match. Felt the challengers were a little sloppy, but that only helped get me excited whenever they were close to winning, as I really didn't want to see the belts on Omori & Menso~re. The champs showed good form in a very old school All Japan way.



*DDT*

*YES: CIMA & T-Hawk & Duan Yingnan (c) -vs- Konosuke Takeshita & Akito & Yuki Iino - (KO-D 6-Man Tag Title) [*** 1/2] (DDT: January 3, 2019)*
--- This was hot! CIMA bringing his OWE project to DDT for a chaotic spectacle against ALL OUT. At times super amazing! One where Iino really shined with his power among the athletic boys. So entertaining that I might be underrating the effort!


*NO but Recommended: Nobuhiro Shimatani -vs- El Lindaman [***] (DDT: January 3, 2019)*
--- The opener for DDT's year was a surprise. I've never really liked Lindaman and I still can't remember Shunatani's name when I see him, but here they did a real fun short and sweet exchange. Every little thing counted and put a smile on everybody's face.



*TJP*

*NO but Recommended: Meiko Satomura -vs- Reika Saiki [***] (TJP: January 4, 2019)*
--- The highlight of TJP's first show of '19. While TJP wrestlers isn't known for taking too much damage, it was a thrill seeing how the powerful beauty Reika Shiki would tackle Satomura's dangerous offense. They kept it basic and worked smart. Stuff mattered, but I wouldn't have minded a longer climax portion.



*CMLL*

*NO but Recommended: Dragón Lee & Penta 0M & King Phoenix -vs- Cuatrero & Forastero & Templario [***] (CMLL: January 1, 2019)*
--- This tag topped CMLL's first, and very uneven, Arena Mexico show of 2019. Lucha Brothers really shakes things up in CMLL and I hope they keep bringing guys like that in to give the often stale booking in CMLL some color. Fine heated stuff.



*NJPW*

*NO: Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask -vs- Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura [* 3/4] (NJPW: January 3, 2019)*
--- Someone's hyped for the Tokyo Dome show, I see, already pissing in their pants of excitement loving anything New Japan. Even this dime-a-dozen rookie vs veteran bout. Sure it was solid, but come on! This was pure routine. These guys can do this stuff in their sleep on any given night, and almost did that here.


--PUNQ--


----------



## Desecrated

Kento's selling didn't bother me too much. But at this point I kind of expect wrestlers not consistently selling damage as the finish has really become the most "important" thing in these big matches.

I know the word important there is very contentious. But rather than poor selling hurting a match when I rate/value it, good selling helps a match. I know most won't agree though.


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> Kento's selling didn't bother me too much. But at this point I kind of expect wrestlers not consistently selling damage as the finish has really become the most "important" thing in these big matches.
> 
> I know the word important there is very contentious. But rather than poor selling hurting a match when I rate/value it, good selling helps a match. I know most won't agree though.


Totally get what you're saying. It's just unfortunate these days that so many guys barely pay attention to long term selling to where it's such a pleasant surprise when you do find someone that does the job well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Zack Gibson selling beautifully is 90% of why I thought so highly of his match vs Noam Dar last year. I liked the sum of the match, but that was just so great and seemingly so rare, it really stood out.

And I'll generally always be a stickler for selling. If you're gonna implement limb work, you better stick with it.

Also, maybe some of us actually really liked that Liger/Tiger Mask vs Young Lions tag. But yes, it's all a mindless hype machine for the other matches. Ugh, stop.


----------



## fabi1982

WK 13

Kenny vs. Tana - ****1/2
Naito vs. Jericho - ****


----------



## Corey

Omega vs. Tanahashi - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
Jericho vs. Naito - **** 3/4 (NO But Recommended)*

Didn't particularly find anything else on the show to be worth mentioning, but Ibushi/Ospreay and KUSHIDA/Ishimori were solid.

Now my ass is going to BED. :lol


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended *

Chris Jericho (c) vs Tetsuya Naito @ Wrestle Kingdom 13 ***1/2

Kenny Omega (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ Wrestle Kingdom 13 ***3/4


----------



## Ace

*Yes to*

Okada vs White **** 1/4
GoD vs YB vs Sanada and Evil **** 1/4
Ibushi vs Ospreay **** 1/2
Ishii vs ZSJ **** 1/2
Naito vs Jericho **** 1/2
Omega vs Tana **** 3/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Elite vs Suzuki-gun vs Chaos vs Yuji Nagata/Jeff Cobb/David Finlay vs Most Violent Players Gauntlet match on Wrestle Kingdom 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay for the NEVER Openweight title on Wrestle Kingdom 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito No DQ match for the IWGP Intercontinental title on Wrestle Kingdom 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight title on Wrestle Kingdom 13.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark:


----------



## RatedTamer

WK12

Omega/Tanahashi - ****1/4
Ishii/ZSJ - ****
Ibushi/Ospreay - ****1/4

Hooray


----------



## FROSTY

Yes to: 

Ibushi vs Ospreay - WK13 **** 1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White **** (good match, White dumped Okada on his head pretty nasty with the second Rainmaker counter. It's still like watching Cody get this type of push, it isn't right because he's simply not that good.)


No to: 

-GOD vs LIJ vs Bucks ***
-Gauntlet - WK13 ** 3/4
-Ishii vs ZSJ - WK13 *** 3/4
-LIJ vs Suzuki-Gun vs R3K - WK13 *** 1/2 
-Cody vs Juice Robinson - WK13 ** 1/2 (Meh, Juice did what he could, can believe how limited Cody is.)
-Taiji Ishimori vs KUSHIDA - WK13 *** 3/4 (I really liked this match, if it just would have had a couple more minutes for a bigger finishing sequence I would have went to 4 stars. I really want to give it 4 stars, but it's just missing the big climax.)


Will update this post when I rewatch the full card again, I got to perturbed about halfway through the show to rate anything else.


----------



## Desecrated

Bottom to top! (Card order)

Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi - ***3/4. A hair short of a classic. Awesome moments tapered around, with a few goofy ones as can be expected. Doing the spot they first did on the Christmas shows was a flaw, would've been better saved for here. But brutally enjoyable.

Junior Trio Tag Titles - **1/2. Shingo rag-dolling Sho makes up the numbers.

ZSJ vs Tomohiro Ishii - ***. It'sssssss a disappointmentt compared to what they can deliver. Felt like an ROH title replacement match.

Heavyweight Titles - **1/2. This would've been superb if they got 5 extra minutes. A common theme of the show, everything but the final two matches needed five extra minutes.

Cody vs Juice - *1/2. Juice had done really good work when he isn't be taped down with gimmicks. Here, he had to sell Brandi, with Cody putting in a performance from someone working things out in the back of his head. This was as disappointing as a night with Brandi (which of course would be my fault).

Taiji Ishimori vs KUSHIDA - ***. This needed 5 more minutes. Taiji's offence has been a bit weak outside of his incredible match with Hiromu. He's lacking a certain something which is sad because we know it's there somewhere. But the entrance makes this super memorable. Gimme Taguchi vs Ishimori.

Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White - ***3/4. I loved the finish. So fluid, very well executed and they kept it short so we didn't see Okada work himself into a web. Many positives, IMO.

Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito - ****. Jericho pulled a great performance out. Naito did some magic, though. Still a bit of the action was flimsy but a rough and tough affair with some memorable spots and sounds.

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kenny Omega - ****3/4. A borderline 5. A phenomenal performance from Omega with Tanahashi killing himself several times. If they had animosity, they did a tremendous job allowing each other to tell their stories. No qualms with the match aside from Omega not always comitting to selling the knee.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WK13 was the worst FULL Tokyo Dome show I've watched, but there were a couple of bangers for sure:

*Jericho vs. Naito - ***1/2*

“HEY CHONO, YOU LIKE THAT SHIT?” - when Jericho said that, I knew we were in for a banger tbh. Naito’s bumping was on top form to say the least - that one he took when Jericho gave him the DDT on top of the announcer table was absolutely sick. Jericho delivered a fun beatdown, and Naito’s comebacks ruled - he was very much on point w/ his work over Jericho's neck, as almost every move he dished out was targeted towards it. Him playing BASEBALL with the kendo stick was fun too & the kendo stick shots overall were pretty damn brutal in this one. Couple of very good nearfalls also. 

*Tanahashi vs. Omega - ***3/4*

This was pretty damn great apart from one thing - the selling. Kenny did the typical NJPW main event selling where he holds his leg a bit & then he can run full speed to deliver his knees and everything. Tana also didn't sell the back too much, but I'd say overall the positives overwhelm the negatives; the drama was great, I totally got sucked into the battle of ideologies story they told, and I loved Kenny's heel work throughout. His over the top facial expressions, and cockiness has annoyed me in his big matches as a babyface, but it works SO well when he's a heel. Such a flamboyant prick. His striking also looked some of the best it ever has - loved those slap combos he delivered. On par w/ the last two Dome main events (Naito/Okada, Omega/Okada) & the best match of the night. The selling is what prevents it from being a 4*+ one.

Rest of the ratings:

Bill/Ibushi - ***
Ishii/ZSJ - ***
Both 3-way tags - *1/2
KUSHIDA/Ishimori - *1/2
Cody/Juice - *1/2
White/Okada - *1/4


----------



## Mordecay

YES to 

Ospreay/Ibushi ****1/2
Omega/Tanahashi ****1/2


----------



## MC

*No to everything on Wrestle Kingdom:*

Ratings (Best To Worst):
White/Okada: ***3/4
Omega/Tana: ***1/2
Ibushi/Ospreay: ***1/2
KUSH/Ishimori: ***1/4
Naito/Jericho: ***
ZSJ vs Ishii: **3/4
HW 3 Way: **
Jr 3 Way: **
Cody/Juice: *


----------



## Donnie

CODY vs JUICE 1/2*

Congrats to CODY for breaking his 3 * streak with this piece of shit, poor Juice got dragged into the mud and did nothing to clean it up. 

KOTA Ibushi vs Will Osprey ***3/4
:fuckyeah Two insane people go out and have a banger of a match without dying or doing anything stupid, well almost nothing stupid, because KOTA deciding it was a good idea to smack his nose off the ring post is pretty dumb, but not as dumb as letting Ostrich elbow him in the back of the fucking head :andre BUT, they wouldn't be who they are without crazy risks, and we wouldn't want them any other way. Everyone watch this. 

Ishii vs ZSJ ****
wens3 This is my jam, folks. Gross Ishii shots and amazing facial expressions, and Sabre twisting a motherfucker into positions the human body isn't meant to go in. DAT OCTOPUS :andre 

Jay "Knife Pervert" White vs kada ***1/2 
OKADA'S BACK BITCHES, but even he can't stop the knife freak on this night. I had a feeling Gedo was going to swerve us but I still had my doubts because, well, Okada is Okada, and he doesn't lose, but on this night Gedo said "fuck that" Jay was wonderful throughout, and Okada was his usual amazing self. Rematch, please. 

:naito vs Chris "hide you kids, folks, because John Wayne Gacy is my hero" Jericho ***1/2 
Give Cool Dad a shit ton of smoke and mirrors, and an opponent who is willing to kill himself to make this work, and you get a really fun match. Jericho needs to go away forever, but if this is it lmao) it would be the perfect way to go out. 

mega vs Tanahashi ****1/2 
Well, this was perfect. Omega toned down the goofy shit for the night, and reminded everyone why he's wanted by every promotion in the world. ACE was ACE :banderas perfect as always. That table bump was fucking ludicrous, and for his own health he should never do it again. Final run was fantastic, and actually ended right when it should have :monkey I screamed "YEAH" when Tana won roud just a special moment. 

I don't think Kenny is done because he didn't hit OWA, and that feels like as message that a rematch is in order. Next few weeks will tell us what we need to know.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jericho-Naito and Tanahashi-Omega both *YES* and 5*.

Otherwise, a relatively lacklustre WK, I thought.


----------



## Illogical

A HELL YES to Tanahashi vs. Omega.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13:*

*YES to Kota Ibushi (c) vs Will Ospreay - NEVER Openweight Championship - ****1/4
YES to Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. - RevPro British Heavyweight Championship - ****
NO to Guerillas of Destiny (c) vs EVIL and SANADA vs The Young Bucks - ***3/4
YES to KUSHIDA (c) vs Taiji Ishimori - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ****
NO to Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White - ***3/4
YES to Chris Jericho (c) vs Tetsuya Naito - IWGP Intercontinental Championship No DQ - ****1/2
YES to Kenny Omega (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - ******

I think the high expectations for the show left a lot of people underwhelmed with the matches, including me, I was expecting bangers from Ibushi/Ospreay, Ishii/ZSJ, Okada/White and KUSHIDA/Ishimori but they were all a bit lacklustre given the hype. But still the only bad match on the card was Juice/Cody everything else was enjoyable and the last two matches were just amazing. Especially the main event was great with how they played of the story going into the match, just amazing.


----------



## DELITE

Hello ladies :x

*Wrestle Kingdom 13*

Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4* - No
Jr. Triple threat tag ****
Sabre vs Ishii ***** - No but highly recommended*
HW Triple Tag ***3/4*
Juice vs Cody* ***
Ishimori vs Kushida ***3/4*
White vs Okada* ***3/4* - *No but recommended*
Naito vs Jericho* *****
Tanahashi vs Omega *****1/4** - No but highly recommended*


----------



## MC

My first YES of the year :woo :woo

*DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show 03/01*

*Yes To: Strong Hearts (CIMA, Duan Yingnan & T-Hawk) vs. ALL OUT (Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Yuki Ino) **** *

Really good match. Strong Hearts doing what they do best, have great multi-man matches. That mixed with great wrestlers like Akito and Konosuke Takeshita (along with a promising star in Yuki Ino). The tag team wrestling was off the charts, smooth wrestling and great pacing. CIMA putting over Takeshita at the end was awesome too. Shame we never got more Akito vs CIMA interactions; that could've been special.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*YES* Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi	****1/4	NEVER Openweight 

*No to the following*
Roppongi 3K vs Shingo & Bushi vs El Desperado & Kanemaru **1/2	IWGP Jr Heavyweight 
Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii ***	Rev Pro British Heavyweight 
The Young Bucks vs SANADA & EVIL vs G.O.D ***	IWGP Heavyweight Tag
Juice Robinson vs Cody Rhodes ***	IWGP US Title
Taiji Ishimori vs KUSHIDA ***1/2 IWGP Jr Heavyweight
Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada ****	
(though I was being a bit harsh on some of the matches but it looks like I'm Mr Positivity)


*YES* Tetsuya Naito vs Chris Jericho	****1/2	IWGP Intercontinental 

*YES* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kenny Omega ****3/4	IWGP Heavyweight

An overall enjoyable show but with too many title matches for it's own good. New Japan are exiting their period of being shiny and exciting to westerners crawling out of the basement of despair that WWE trapped us in. Unfortunately western fans are............... shit and any reduction in quality, perceived or real, leads to fans souring on a company that is still very good. NJPW do need to build momentum again and start seriously pushing their mid card. Luckily an increase in the number of shows can be a real catalyst for this if guys holding the NEVER, IC, & tag titles are given main events and time.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wrestle Kingdom Ratings...

*YES to Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito - ****1/4*
MOTN for me. Jericho's wrestling skill isn't as good as it was but his character work makes up for it. Jericho's character work in this match was great, really enjoy this side to him. Naito's performance in this was very solid, he made numerous moves look impactful, that DDT on the table was fucking awesome. Wanted a bit more violence tbh, I wanted more than just kendo sticks and chairs; however overall it was good but not quite great.

*YES(just) to Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - *****
I started watching Wrestle Kingdom events since Wrestle Kingdom 10, this is the most underwhelmed I've felt after watching a Wrestle Kingdom main event. There were certain moments in this match where I thought things could pick up and get great; however the match never did. I much preferred Tanahashi's performance in this match over Omega's, I was extremely disappointed by Omega's performance. After Tanahashi hit that dragon screw off the turnbuckle I thought here we go this is where it turns great, after that though Omega's selling was incredibly inconsistent and it was just V-Trigger after V-Trigger after V-Trigger to the point where it pissed me off. Overall good but not great.

*NO to Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii - ***1/2*
I enjoyed it for what it was, I enjoyed ZSJ's work on Ishii's arm, Ishii as usual did a decent job selling; however they've produced better in the past.

*NO to Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay - ***1/2*
This match was a complete mixture, they produced some cool stuff, they produced some absolutely dumb stuff. 

*NO to Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White - ****
This match was extremely underwhelming. Their G1 match was way better than this one, Jay White looked great in their G1 match, he looked bang average in this one and did nothing of note. Best part was the finish, a nice out of nowhere shocking ending to what was an underwhelming match.

*NO to Kushida vs Taiji Ishimori - **1/2*
Kushida's entrance was the only real talking point from this. The match itself never really got going, out of the lower card matches this one felt the most rushed.

*NO NO NO to Cody Rhodes vs Juice Robinson - **
Fucking Pathetic.

*Overall thoughts*
A very lacklustre Wrestle Kingdom, last two matches just about delivered, the rest felt very underwhelming.


----------



## Taroostyles

Naito vs Jericho-****1/4

While of course it was some smoke and mirrors, it was done in the best way possible. The beginning and finishing stretches were both fantastic and the middle held it together well enough. Jericho still has it after 25 years and his transformation is incredible. 

Omega vs Tanahashi-****3/4

A clash of ideologies and styles that felt epic and at the same time just quite didn't have enough for the full 5*. I think the ebb and flow was a little off at times and the finishing stretch just didn't quite build as well as it could have. But really this match had a little bit of everything and Tana took some sick bumps and continues to remain ageless. Kenny was his usual great self but I have to say I just got the sense that he knew he was done after this and you could feel that a little bit. Great match but defnitely below the most of his matches with Naito, Ishii, and Okada.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Will Ospreay vs. Kota Ibushi*

Took awhile to get going but it was brutal and a lot of fun when it did.

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho*

A fun match with a lot of call backs and fun moments. A good role reversal for Naito and hopefully the beginning of a new journey for Naito.

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega*

A great match of ups and downs and a lot of drama and uncertainty.


----------



## BK Festivus

Ibushi vs Ospreay ***1/2 NO 
Suzuki-gun vs LIJ vs R3K ** NO
Ishii vs ZSJ ***1/2 NO
GOD vs LIJ vs Young Bucks **3/4 NO
Cody vs Robinson *1/2 NO
KUSHIDA vs Ishimori ***1/4 NO
Okada vs White ***3/4 NO
Jericho vs Naito **** YES
Omega vs Tanahashi ****1/4 YES


----------



## Taroostyles

Ibushi vs Ospreay-****1/2

Fantastic match, anyone just classifying these guys into any kind of flips category isn't paying real attention. This was hard hitting,creative, and it had a near perfect flow. Honestly the only real negative is the finish seemed rushed cause Ibushi was legit hurt or atleast altered to some degree. But this was awesome.

ZSJ vs Ishii-****1/4

These 2 always have great chemistry and this was no different. One of my favorite ZSJ performances as he was just so smooth and really went outside of his box alot here. This was 12 minutes of great execution and such a smart match. 

Kushida vs Ishimori-***3/4

Really solid match that did fall a little short of my expectations. They worked hard and wrestled a textbook match but it just never got all the way there. I like Ishimori as champ and hopefully we get some fresh matchups out of his reign. 

Still haven't finished the whole show but I am not seeing any kind of letdown so far. Cody/Juice was a stinker and the tag title match fell short too but I've got 4 great matches already and I still have to watch Okada/White.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wait did 3 star general Cody actually fall short of his standards :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WrestleKingdom 13:*

*Kota Ibushi (c) v. Will Ospreay - **** (YES)*
*Tomohiro Ishii (c) v. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** + (YES)*
*Chris Jericho (c) v. Tetsuya Naito - **** 1/4 (YES)
Kenny Omega (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi - **** 1/2 (YES)*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wrestle Kingdom 13 was in my eyes about on par overall with last year's show. I really thought the show was great, although the biggest issue I noticed was that it felt rushed at times, and a bunch of matches could have used more time. Seems like that will be taken care of next year though. 

*NO to Gauntlet Match for #1 Contender for 6 Man Tag Titles - **3/4*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi*

One of the better PPV openers I’ve seen in a long time. This was an ultra athletic, explosive match full of amazing sequences and spots, and even some nice callbacks (the spot where Ospreay countered Ibushi’s middle rope german was tremendous, calling back to the tag match on that road to show). Loved some of the hard strikes they gave one each other, especially the nod to Nakamura when Ibushi just leveled Ospreay with a boma ye. They were even throughout the match, and it was interesting to watch Ibushi face somebody who held him in high regard almost as a role model, given how not too long ago he faced Tanahashi at the G1 as the student versus mentor. 

Hopefully Ibushi is alright though, I heard he got a concussion, and it felt like it was that spot where he accidently hit his chin on the ringpost. Either that or the elbow, but I doubt that would be it.

*****1/2*

*NO to Roppongi 3K (SHO and YOH) vs LIJ (BUSHI and Shingo Takagi) vs El Desperado Yoshinobu Kanemaru*

This obviously was hurt thanks to the lack of time, but it was still a wild fun sprint regardless. Loved the interactions that SHO and Shingo had, crowd obviously did too given their reaction, and I hope both of them get a chance to get a singles match at the BOTSJ this year. 

*****

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

Literally, these two are incapable of having a bad match. Sabre controlled most of this bout, going after Ishii’s right arm like a hawk, which prevented Ishii from being on top of his game given that’s his main arm for striking. Ishii sold tremendously as always, but in true Ishii fashion, he still came back, fighting through the pain to hit some of his bigger moves. This felt similar to their match in the US title tournament given the length, but was just as great, and their chemistry is nothing sort of outstanding. Shame my stone pitbull didn’t win though.

*****1/4*

*NO to The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) vs LIJ (EVIL and SANADA) vs Guerillas of Destiny (Tame Tonga and Tanga Loa)*

This followed the other tag match in a similar style, starting as a normal match before devolving into a completely chaotic spotfest. It was fun and all, but almost confusing at points with just ten thousand things happening all at once. I did love SANADA getting a great hot tag and time to shine, I hope they give him a ton this year, fans clearly responded to him the most in this match.

*****

*NO to Cody vs Juice Robinson*

I didn’t care for this much at all, it felt disjointed at times, and they didn’t really click. It almost felt like the match was mostly finisher attempts and Brandi getting in the way. Also, why have Cody win it at all if he’s just gonna drop it that quickly, seems kinda pointless when you could have just kept it on him the entire time. At least he looked as charismatic as ever here and looked good during the match, but Cody was just shit. 

**1/2*

*NO to Taiji Ishimori vs KUSHIDA*

This felt like the Ibushi/Ospreay opener in style, although less explosive and oddly muted compared to the Jr. HW title matches from the last few years. This honestly was a good match, both guys athletically were really impressive, and there were some nice spots and sections of the match, but this also felt like a disappointment given the kind of match I think these two could have, given the quality of matches they’ve had with so many. Ishimori winning is nice though, we’ll see how he does with the title.

****1/2*

*YES to Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada*

I really liked the story they told here. We got Okada coming out as the original rainmaker again, wearing his signature trunks, and actually looking brighter and more like the Okada of old than he has since he lost the title. Given the grief White and Gedo gave him for months now, this story felt like the redemption and revenge of Okada where he finally starts working his way back to the title. 

The match itself was very good also. White was cocky, yet smart, aided by Gedo in clever interference tactics, while Okada relied on his tricks of old, with the fans eating it up. It was paced really well, building and building till the last few minutes full of great counters and then White won almost out of nowhere, which shocked the hell out of me. He got a ton of heat throughout, and even more with that finish, and now has a clean win over Rainmaker Okada, so this push is very real and incredibly large. I’m curious where both of them go from here.

Still, this was one of the weakest big time Okada matches I can remember in forever.

******

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Chris Jericho*

Right off the bat, Naito was actually NOT tranquillo for once in a big match. Instead, he was angry and pissed off, attacking Jericho even before the bell, leading to a brawl which Jericho dominated for awhile, including a sick DDT on top of a table that stood Naito up like a top. The entire match however felt like Naito learning to work the match Jericho wanted, and getting the revenge on Jericho he desired. 

The match itself was just a really fun street fight with a ton of weapons used, and in a way resembled last year’s match Jericho had with Omega, only I think everybody was way more into Naito as the underdog here than Omega, and the match itself was more refined. Jericho is money as this alpha heel character, the crowd loves to hate him, and he was a dick the entire match. The best parts I think were when Naito started playing Jericho’s game, giving Jericho baseball swings with the kendo stick, using chairs to his advantage, or even going full Yano with the turnbuckle. His work targeted Jericho’s neck exclusively, and everything felt more purposeful. The near falls were done really well too, and the crowd was really into the majority of this. 

Overall really fun brawl of a match that had Naito looking better than he has in months, and I wonder what he does with the IC Title. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kenny Omega*

Well, they definitely went for the drama route. They told the story depicted in the promos leading up to this match, as the animosity between them remained given the early slaps to one another. However, it was Omega who controlled a vast majority of the first half of the match, focusing on Tana’s back as he gave a ton of stiff kicks to it. There was a great example of their philosophies when Omega went to setup the table, while Tanahashi completely ignored it initially and just put Omega back in the ring. It would bit Tanahashi in the ass to deviate from that, as the one occasion where he went Omega’s route he crashed and burned hard as he missed a high fly flow through the table. 

As the match went on, Omega began to control less and less, as Tanahashi slowly worked in his signature moves, and also began working on Omega’s knee, a critical point that allowed him to make his way back into the match fully. The funny thing is Omega actually almost had a change of heart the longer it went to, refusing to take a count out and rolling Tanahashi back into the ring multiple times. 

In the end though, it was a simple, effective story of the veteran in Tanahashi and the newer blood in Omega who thought that Tanahashi simply couldn’t hang anymore. They had a damn war over 30 minutes, and it does bear interest in that the one winged angel wasn’t hit once in the match, similar to the first Okada/Omega bout. Tanahashi though came out on top, completing the story he had told since the beginning of the G1, and the night ends on a highest of notes. A terrific, excellent match all around.

*****3/4*


----------



## Bryan Jericho

WK 13

Jericho vs Naito - YES
Omega vs Tanahashi - YES


----------



## DELITE

*New Year Dash
*
The last two matches were pretty good. Especially *SUZUKI-GUN vs LIJ*. The match started with Naito got chairshot from Taichi. From that it was nasty brawl. Almost every exchanges felt superb - Desperado/Bushi, Suzuki/Sanada, Sabre/Sanada (which is one of my favorites in-ring rivalries), Sabre/Evil and finally the final exchange between Taichi/Naito. Naito got hit by Intercontinental Championship which is pretty meaningful. My rating is ****** which is No but highly recommended in my book. The main event between* Okada, Tanahashi, YOSHI-HASHI and BULLET CLUB* was good too and the atmosphere was breathtaking. Yoshi-Hashi's return. Gedo/Okada exchanges, White/Tanahashi started built their IWGP Heavyweight title match and least but not last Okada and Tanahashi in one team. It was worth ****1/2* and I recommended it to watch it.


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes 04/01*

*Yes To: Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario *****

Fantastic match. The first two falls were short but I think they lead into the third fall well and told the story they wanted. Cavernario was relentless with his assault on Dragon Lee, basically going through him like a bull, beating on Lee for the entirety of the two falls with Lee getting minimal offence. Cavernario was an awesome rudo in this match. His offence looked devastating and him ripping Dragon Lee’s mask but acting like he did nothing was a nice touch. The third fall is where the match’s bread and butter lies. Dragon Lee mounts a wicked comeback with a bullet tope followed by a somersault plancha, sending the fans crazy. They began exchanging big bombs (there was a strike exchanged that was clearly puro influenced) and they teased the apron hurricanrana excellently. At one point, Dragon Lee went for it and Cavernario powerbombed on the apron. Just excellent stuff from both men. I loved this so much.

*AND*

*Yes To: Nueva Generacion Diniamitas (El Cuatrero, Forastero & Sanson) vs Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja *****

The match flowed so well with great rudo and técnico work with Nueva Generacion Diniamitas being amazing being bruisers, getting heat from the crowd (Breaking up covers, cheating), being foils for técnico by being destroyers effectively and Oro/Soberano/Roja being flashy, getting the crowd on their sides and putting on a show. The last fall was sensational wrestling with great nearfalls; nail biting stuff. Awesome trios match like only Nueva Generacion Diniamitas can do.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to KUSHIDA, Jeff Cobb, & Yuji Nagata vs. Will Ospreay, Hirooki Goto, & Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: New Year's Dash*

Just a fantastic, fun banger of a match with a ton of action. We got to see some great shine from KUSHIDA and Nagata, and it setup some fun feuds for the coming months. I also can't wait for another Nagata/ISHII battle. :mark:

******


----------



## Donnie

Nagata, KSUHIDA & Jeff "I SMELL GOOD" Cobb vs Billy Ostrich, Goto & Ishii ****

:banderas In the words of Cyrus, this 6 man was TREMENDOUS. Billy/KUSHIDA one last time killed it, Cobb looked very good, Goto was awesome as always, and Ishii/Nagata was wens3


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES/Nominating*

*Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi (NEXTREAM) vs Takao Omori & Black Menso~re - AJPW 1/3/19, All Asia Tag Titles*
https://rutube.ru/video/f939b73319439a681dc19478d740716e/

Some Korakuen magic to start 2019. The match itself isn't some out of this world action. It's a very basic tag match with some sloppy exchanges from Omori and Nomura (who needs to get better at striking, is the only thing lacking on his repertoire) but Korakuen is fully into it so everything they do is elevated ten fold. The last few minutes are fucking awesome, so when you have a good enough build up with a hot crowd and you give them a very good finish, the match becomes a lot more special than it seemed it was going to be. I liked Nomura as the FIP and Aoyagi as the flashy guy that came in to turn the tides or make a key save. Black Menso~re kept things fresh too, as Omori can barely move at this point so a dude like Menso was needed. The crowd fucking loves Nomura and I'm still all in on him.

*Kento Miyahara vs KAI - AJPW 1/3/19, Triple Crown match*
https://rutube.ru/video/975cf237f2b544c235f3c8507056dd5b/?pl_id=1324972&pl_type=user

The first 20 minutes of this are worked very smartly. Every exchange was compelling and every transition for one of them to work on top made sense. Loved Kento's work on KAI's head and his selling of the leg was really good considering KAI didn't spent much time working it. The challenger was great throughout this match, sold well, showed great fire when he had to, the crowd was really behind him and every cut off he made was well timed. The last 8 minutes is like Miyahara flipped a switch and forgot to sell, I think his matches should never have leg work because his whole offense is based on his knee and speed and he clearly does not care about changing it up when it comes to final sequences :lol thing was, it was a really dope 8 minutes. Korakuen lit, KAI doing awesome and Kento just knowing when to hit his stuff for maximum effect. Had he actually sold near the end this could've been amazing, but just like Omega/Tana, the positives far outweigh the negatives and the match was still awesome and worthy of an early MOTYC nod.


----------



## FITZ

The first half of Tanahashi/Omega was on its way to being something amazing. The second half was good but more of what we've come to expect from a big New Japan match. Overall I think I'm in the ****1/4-****1/2 range. 

There's not much that I've ever liked more than the first half of the match. Commentary did a great job with this too. You've got the leader of the old guard in Tanahashi, the guy who came in when New Japan was doing bad and was the leading force to bringing them back. But he's getting older. You've got Omega saying he can hardly move and he's washed up. You've been hearing about how much he's hurting for years now too. Then you have Omega who is gets called the guy that can lead New Japan to being a world wide company. Former leader of the evil foreigner faction he's recently been getting talked about the savior of New Japan. Tanahashi says he's a piece of shit still. And we know the backstory with Omega possibly leaving. The guy that's supposed to bring the company to new heights might be gone. Oh, and he's being an asshole in the match. The big hero ends up reverting to being more of a villain once again. 

He's laughing at Tanahashi as he throws him onto a table. Bullies the ring announcer. He's talking to shit to the Japanese at ringside and he's not showing Tanahashi any respect at all. It was a great performance and makes you think that maybe this isn't the guy that should be leading the charge. The Bullet Club started using weapon and interference a lot when that had sort of been something that New Japan wasn't as big on. Tanahashi says he doesn't want that. So Kenny brawls with him outside the ring and sets up tables. 

Oh, and then Omega hurts his leg doing that cool flippy stuff in a heavyweight match. Tanahashi shows a mean streak and you feel like he's fighting for everything that the company used to be. It was just an incredible opening 20 minutes. It made me wish that the Bullet Club wasn't still a thing because this was the type of match that should have ended them. They come in as heels, turn face, claim they can bring the company to new heights, decide to leave, and revert to being assholes in their last match. It's what happened here and it worked so well. 

Second half was really good but it was "just" the second half of a big New Japan match. Still amazing but we've seen it done better before. 

But man was that first half of the match amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation

antoniomare007 said:


> *YES/Nominating*
> 
> *Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi (NEXTREAM) vs Takao Omori & Black Menso~re - AJPW 1/3/19, All Asia Tag Titles*
> https://rutube.ru/video/f939b73319439a681dc19478d740716e/
> 
> Some Korakuen magic to start 2019. The match itself isn't some out of this world action. It's a very basic tag match with some sloppy exchanges from Omori and Nomura (who needs to get better at striking, is the only thing lacking on his repertoire) but Korakuen is fully into it so everything they do is elevated ten fold. The last few minutes are fucking awesome, so when you have a good enough build up with a hot crowd and you give them a very good finish, the match becomes a lot more special than it seemed it was going to be. I liked Nomura as the FIP and Aoyagi as the flashy guy that came in to turn the tides or make a key save. Black Menso~re kept things fresh too, as Omori can barely move at this point so a dude like Menso was needed. The crowd fucking loves Nomura and I'm still all in on him.


This was Korakuen goodness 101. Omori's legs are so rickety, but he was really putting as much as he could out there. Bless him for that. 

Nomura has that SPEAR, though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. Cain Justice - CWF Mid-Atlantic RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back! - YES!*

This is something that I've been wanting to see since I first discovered Cain Justice in early 2017. Since then I've thought that Cain Justice should be the one to end Trevor Lee's reign, and now after seeing them battle over it for the first time, that feeling is even stronger. This is at least 90% Trevor on top, working over Cain's arms, back + both legs - including the right one, which he apparently injured recently. Trevor of course delivers on top, and there's this awesome teacher vs. student dynamic to it, as Trevor trained Cain, and they play it borderline perfectly for my tastes. Cain gets a few hope spot submissions, but Trevor always finds a way out & continues giving maybe his most promising young student in CWF a beating. Fabulous ace performance by the man. 

I think there's so much potential in a trilogy for the title between the 2; I am not usually into fantasy booking shit, but I would 100% have Cain get a re-match in a few months after getting a few wins under his belt, have him lose again to Trevor, but get more offense in that one & then ultimately have him beat him for the STRAP in the 3rd one. Even if that doesn't end up happening though, I am very happy they finally faced off, as the match sure was GREAT.


----------



## MC

*NOAH Navigation For The Future 2019 - Day One 06/01*

*Yes To: Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh ****1/4*

This really encapsulated the progress not only Kaito has made over the past year, but Kenoh too. Kiyomiya's offence in the early parts of the match looked so fluid and you could see the confidence Kaito now possesses. He is playing to the crowd, not thinking twice about doing something. He feels and looks like a champion now. Kenoh turned from a very good wrestler to a great one over the year, his chemistry with Kiyomiya has grew and so did his wrestling. The early parts of the match Kenoh began working on the ribs of Kiyomiya. Hitting nasty kicks to the ribs, jumping knees towards the region but Kiyomiya began getting to the match more and the two started to have more than a back and forth battle. They picked their spots to hit the big moves well, in my opinion. They didn't waste one big move after the other. There was tension, a struggle in everything they did. They built towards the big moments like the nasty dragon suplex on the apron and Kiyomiya doing the Emerald Flowsion and made them count. They matched each other and had a compelling match w/ striking, reversals and suplexes. Excellent contest.




Spoiler: Current Top Matches of 2019



_1. Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh - NOAH 06/01
2. Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario - CMLL 04/01
3. El Cuatrero, Forastero & Sanson vs Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja - CMLL 04/01
4. Strong Hearts (CIMA, Duan Yingnan & T-Hawk) vs. ALL OUT (Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Yuki Ino) - DDT 03/01_


----------



## FROSTY

Yes to: 

-Ibushi vs Ospreay - WK13 **** 1/2
-Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White **** (good match, White dumped Okada on his head pretty nasty with the second Rainmaker counter. It's still like watching Cody get this type of push, it isn't right because he's simply not that good.)
-Tetsuya Naito vs Chris Jericho - WK13 **** 1/4
-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kenny Omega - WK 13 *****

No to: 

-Gauntlet - WK13 ** 3/4
-LIJ vs Suzuki-Gun vs R3K - WK13 ***
-Ishii vs ZSJ - WK13 *** 3/4
-GOD vs LIJ vs Young Bucks - WK13 ***
-Cody vs Juice Robinson - WK13 ** 1/2 
-Taiji Ishimori vs KUSHIDA - WK13 *** 3/4


----------



## Taroostyles

Jay White vs Okada WK 13-****1/4

I know everyone talked about some of the WK matches being rushed but this was the only one that I really felt deserved and would have benefited from maybe 5 more minutes. But White has come so far and truly this was a monumental moment for him. He is certainly the most improved talent in just a year that I can recall. Okada going back to the rainmaker persona was great and the crowd was so into this. This actually got the best sustained reaction of the night and it was never dull. Great heavyweight classic style match. 

Ospreay/Ishii/Goto vs Cobb/Kushida/Nagata New Years Dash-****

What a cracking 6 man this was. Nagata is still the man and I am salivating for a match with Ishii like now. They also built to Goto/Cobb well and I'm always down for Ospreay/Kushida as they have had 2 of my favorite Jr's matches in recent memory. This ruled and all 6 guys are studs.


----------



## FROSTY

YES to:

-LAX vs The Lucha Brothers - Impact Homcoming **** Great match, if a little to many big impact finishers used and then kickouts. 

No to:

-Willie Mack vs Sami Callahan - Impact Homcoming - *** 1/2
-Eli Drake vs Abyss (Monsters Ball) - Impact Homcoming * (don't like hardcore)
-Tessa Blanchard vs Taya Valkryrie - Impact Homcoming *** (good match, a little to sloppy with to much fuckery)
-Johnny Impact vs Brian Cage - Impact Homcoming *** (fuckery finish, Cage gets his shoulder up before the 3 count that gets counted anyway.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario - CMLL Super Viernes 04/01*

I don't watch CMLL much, but I remember watching a great lightning match with both of these guys about a year or two ago. I'm glad I checked this out, because it was just tremendous. 

Cavernario was just ruthless from the opening bell, mauling Lee and violently throwing him around outside. He even went for the mask and ripped it clean off, all the while showboating and being arrogant enough to cost himself a fall in the process. The third fall was the longest, starting with a tremendous comeback by Dragon Lee who was going ham with massive dives that almost resembled diving spears, which eventually turned into these huge moves thrown by both guys for a bunch of great near falls. Lee eventually won making the full comeback.

There was a ton of great heat here, and if I could give this any criticism, its that this ref had the most dramatic slow count ever, although I guess he was just older or something. IT felt kinda goofy at times. Still, tremendous match!

*****1/4
*


----------



## Obfuscation

That's Lucha for ya. There's always referee fuckery. You'll get used to it after a bit. (and it will _always_ be there)


----------



## Dr. Middy

Obfuscation said:


> That's Lucha for ya. There's always referee fuckery. You'll get used to it after a bit. (and it will _always_ be there)


I figured it was a normal thing, given how many times it happened.

But I was actually getting somewhat annoyed by how slow it was at times. It felt like Earl Hebner's dramatic slow counts, only done times ten :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

And we all know wrestling doesn't need anything else reminding us of Earl Hebner. :monkey

Consider it a lucky exchange that the old, fat ref was an old fat ref, and not one that tried to go heel mid-match for reasons nobody can explain. Potential MONTERREY LOGIC.


----------



## Yeah1993

Reminder that CMLL couldn't even keep heel ref fuckery out of the fucking LA Park v. Rush feud last year, where at the best the "fuckery" should be the ref accidentally getting in the way and becoming squished bulldozed mince meat.

I haven't got around to Caveranrio/Lee yet but big recommendation to Cavernario against Soberano Jr last year in March for a ruthless Cavernario beat down. If I actually put my 2018 list from best to worst it might have landed in the top 5. Their rematch in July is very good too, though not on the same level.

EDIT - slow ref counts aren't uncommon, I think it is a way to try to add more drama to the match, yeah, but it really can be jarring.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thought you were going to add there already was a Cavernario vs Soberano match from this year. Almost got very red mark out smiley because that first 2018 match is still around top three for last year. Need to see this July match now. :hmm:


----------



## FROSTY

Yes to:

-Will Ospreay, Hirooki Goto & Tomohiro Ishii vs KUSHIDA, Jeff Cobb & Yugi Nagata - New Years Dash 19' - ****


The rest of the show wasn't bad, it just didn't have the big surprise. Jesus it's gonna be painful to watch White be the IWGP champion after Osaka.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to John Cena/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley/Dean Ambrose on the Raw (1/7/18) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## PUNQ

*NJPW*: January 4, 2019, Tokyo Dome


*NO:Togi Makabe & Toru Yano & Ryusuke Taguchi -vs- Yuji Nagata & Jeff Cobb & David Finlay -vs- Hirooki Goto & Beretta & Chuckie T -vs- Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. -vs- Hangman Page & Yujiro Takahashi & Marty Scurll - (Gauntlet) [**]*
--- I missed the battle royal for a preshow game.


*YES: Kota Ibushi (c) -vs- Will Ospreay - (NEVER Openweight Title) [**** 1/4]*
--- Was amazing for what it was. Superbly executed, making Ospreay look like the most dangerous foreigner in the company. Maybe they see the same as me. Ospreay being the perfect rival to Okada in the future. Ibushi certainly put him over as such in this high-flying chess game.


*NO:Yoshinobu Kanemaru & El Desperado (c) -vs- SHO & YOH -vs- Shingo Takagi & BUSHI - (IWGP Junior Tag Title; 3-Way) [** 3/4]*
--- Didn't get enough time to become anything special, but Shingo showed he's a great addition to their junior division.


*NO but Recommended:Tomohiro Ishii (c) -vs- Zack Sabre Jr. - (RevPro British Heavyweight Title) [*** 1/4]*
--- Ishii/Sabre was quality, but Sabre looked a little awkward during the middle stages. Thankfully he was more on form for the closing stages showing why his different style comes across so dangerous in this environment.


*NO but Recommended:Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa (c) -vs- EVIL & SANADA -vs- Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson - (IWGP Tag Title; 3-Way) [***]*
--- Surprisingly entertaining. Got kind of lost in the shuffle of the more interesting matches, but there is no denying the importance of EVIL & SANADA going forward, and the Young Bucks were professional in their allegedly last match for the company. Even Haku's boys did well.


*NO: Cody (c) -vs- Juice Robinson - (IWGP US Title) [**]*
--- Worst match on the show, but Brandi's cute boxing and a very decisive finish gave it some positivity.


*NO: KUSHIDA (c) -vs- Taiji Ishimori - (IWGP Junior Title) [** 1/2]*
--- Solid, but didn't get to go the extra mile to make it special.


*NO but Recommended: Jay White -vs- Kazuchika Okada [***]*
-- Was good, but bland. Not sold on White at this level, but they are pushing him strong as a possible Omega replacement. The most positive thing about the match was the return of Okada's short pants. The most negative was the dance they called counters and reversals leading up to the end. Looked ridiculous. Thankfully most of the match looked more credible than that.


*YES: Chris Jericho (c) -vs- Tetsuya Naito - (IWGP Intercontinental Title; No-DQ) [*** 1/2]*
--- Naito bumped like a madman to make old Jericho look like a million bucks! That DDT on the table was one of the greatest moments on the show! Naito continue to show how valuable he is to New Japan and I hope he gets rewarded for it in 2019, getting the attention he deserves.


*YES: Kenny Omega (c) -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi - (IWGP Title) [**** 1/2]*
--- The heart of the show. Typical epic Omega, but with Tanahashi's fighting spirit as the main focus. Tanahashi show pure class as the grand old performer of the company going way over capacity for one more big moment. The purpose was there and you felt it. Classic on so many levels!




*NJPW*: January 5, 2019, Korakuen Hall


*NO: Will Ospreay & Hirooki Goto & Tomihiro Ishii -vs- Yuji Nagata & Jeff Cobb & KUSHIDA [** 3/4]*
--- The best bout on the Tokyo Dome follow-up show. Pretty lackluster first step, but this match was good. Especially for Nagata and Ishii having heat and Ospreay continuing to increase his stock.






*NOAH*: January 6, 2019


*NO: Maybach Taniguchi & Yuji Hino (c) -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima & Go Shiozaki - (GHC Tag Title) [** 1/2]*
--- The Hooligans making their presence felt on this show. This GHC Tag Title clash was alright if you look past the lame invasion.


*YES: Kaito Kiyomiya (c) -vs- Kenoh - (GHC Title) [*** 1/2]*
--- Kaito Kiyomiya at 22 years of age might not be 100% ready to carry NOAH, but it sure feels refreshing having him on top of a promotion that not that long ago was the most stale company in Japan. He keeps impressing and grows with each opportunity. And battling a former GHC Champion in Kenou to start the year was the right thing to create a positive vibe for what's to come in 2019. A slow builder of match. Very NOAH, but in a positive way, for the excitement increased, things got more intense, and they paced out the important moves in fine style! Kenou is excellent, and by the time the match was over, the same thing can be said about young ace.






*IMPACT*: January 6, 2019

1. Rich Swann -vs- Ethan Page -vs- Jake Crist -vs- Trey Miguel - (Ultimate X Match; Impact X-Division Title Decison) [** 3/4]
2. Allie & Su Yung -vs- Jordynne Grace & Kiera Hogan [**]
3. Eddie Edwards -vs- Moose - (Falls Count Anywhere) [*** 1/4]
4. Sami Callihan -vs- Willie Mack [***]
5. Eli Drake -vs- Abyss - (Monster's Ball) [**]
6. Ortiz & Santana (c) -vs- Pentagón Jr. & Rey Fénix - (Impact Tag Title) [** 1/2]
7. Tessa Blanchard (c) -vs Taya Valkyrie - (Impact Knockouts Title) [** 1/4]
8. Johnny Impact (c) -vs- Brian Cage - (Impact Title) [** 3/4]


*NO* to everything on this show, but Impact starts their new chapter in a good way! A little weird that I ended up with Edwards/Moose ass my favorite match on the show, but it was the best told story which didn't have any major issues about it. The main event was on it's way to become a real killer, but some major problems with some sequences, including a devastatingly poor finish, ruined the impression. Same with Valkyrie's big moment being sloppy. The X-Division bout had one purpose. Having people executing movies hanging on the ropes over the ring. Got a bit repetitive and choreographed for it's own good, but it had it's spectacular moments. I've seen people love the LAX vs Lucha Bros tag, but to me it was mainly a rushed spotfest. Fun for what it was, but not in any way a MOTY type deal. I don't get LAX anyway. Comes across as a gimmick which was out-of-date 20 years ago. They should really freshen their style. 





*CMLL*: January 4, 2019


*NO but Recommended: Titán -vs- Tritón - (Lightning Match) [***]*
--- These speed matches go by fast, but it was sweet while it lasted. Both are excellent fliers and that finishing move was class!


*YES: Dragón Lee -vs- Cavernario [*** 1/2]*
--- Dragón Lee/Cavernario was very CMLL formula, with a long final fall, but there was a terrific effort from the two giving us a exciting singles match.


*NO but Recommended: Sansón & Cuatrero & Forastero (c) -vs- Niebla Roja & Ángel de Oro & Soberano Jr. - (Mexican National Trios Title) [*** 1/4]*
--- La Sangre Dinamita defending the Mexican National Trios Title was almost as good. Got enough time to feel special and of course there is enough history between the wrestlers for it to have some meaning. Definitely one of the better shows CMLL will have this year. 





*AAA/LEGEND*: January 1, 2019


*NO but Recommended: Parka Negra & Villano III Jr. -vs- Mexica & Sádico -vs- Cometa & Concord -vs- Alex Extreme & Ángel Cósmico - (4-Way) [*** 1/4]*
--- For some rather spectacular lucha this 4-way tag was amazing at times. Too spectacular as Sadico get injured doing something insane. A real lively fight worth seeking out. Can be seen here.


--PUNQ--


----------



## NastyYaffa

Dragon Lee vs. Barbaro Cavernario was indeed a very good, tight package of awesome lucha action. The first 2 falls built to the final one really well & the final one had such a wonderful sense of urgency. Both guys with some terrific looking offense all the way through, too. ***3/4

Kento vs. KAI featured a real piece of shit of a performance by Kento. Made Kenny's spotty knee selling at the Dome day before look like Kawada at Tag League 93 or something. Worst match I've seen this year so far.


----------



## Obfuscation

Omega hurling a damaged limb to murder an opponent, but selling elsewhere in a match certainly doesn't reach the levels of Kento being total garbage in the match vs KAI. The entire layout of the latter was just...awful. Hoping there's another shot for KAI down the line to make up for this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Obfuscation said:


> Omega hurling a damaged limb to murder an opponent, but selling elsewhere in a match certainly doesn't reach the levels of Kento being total garbage in the match vs KAI. The entire layout of the latter was just...awful. Hoping there's another shot for KAI down the line to make up for this.


The best bit surely was when KAI dropkick'd him on the "hurt" knee, and then Kento IMMEDIATELY, and I mean IMMEDIATELY locks in a perfect Triangle Choke w/ his legs perfectly locked in & all. Great comedy stuff tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

That was the moment the match fully lost me. Was like "guys, what are you doing?" :walphtf


----------



## DELITE

No but recommended to Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario from CMLL 1/4. I love Cavernario's agressive attacks and after second fall I love Dragon Lee's comeback. But then there were some shits that hurt the match for me. Absolutely no-sold Powerbomb on the apron from Lee and then kickout from Canadian Destroyer. The match went for so long and there were so many false finish. But still ***3/4 for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bar vs Usos on the Smackdown (1/8/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Carmella vs Charlotte Flair on the Smackdown (1/8/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## dele

12/25/18 (whatever fuckers)

Freedoms Heavyweight Title Match - Blood XMas Death Match
Takeda Masashi vs Kasai Jun

**** 1/4

Probably one of the top 10 bloodiest death matches that Kasai has done. Complete spot fest, which is what I would want to see on Christmas Day. Worth a watch.


----------



## DELITE

Soo... 

Impact Homecoming: 
X-Division ***3/4 No but recommended
Moose vs Edwards **** No but highly recommended

NOAH Navigation for the future
Kenou vs Kaito Kiyomiya ***1/2


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

Dragon Lee vs El Barbaro Cavernario @ CMLL Super Viernes ***1/2

Meiko Satomura vs Reika Saiki @ TJP '19 ***1/2



Yeah1993 said:


> EDIT - slow ref counts aren't uncommon, I think it is a way to try to add more drama to the match, yeah, but it really can be jarring.


If handled correctly it can be a good way to add drama to a nearfall, BUT the problem is I don't think it's ever really handled correctly. It's either a normal 1 and 2 count, then the ref takes a coffee break before coming down for the 3, which just looks like shit and is a tip off of what's going on. Or the ref takes 12 seconds to count to 3 and it just looks kinda goofy. Slightly slower, but consistent counts are the key imo. _Be subtle, you goons._


----------



## Obfuscation

One random occasion I liked the slow ref counts in Mexico was during Mysterio vs Myzteziz TripleMania. Maybe it's because I loved the match as a whole, but those lingering dramatic counts were working.

Probably watch the Tokyo Joshi Pro or NOAH show today. Depends which I'm in the mood for, but I'm longing for that Satomura vs Saiki match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Gallus vs British Strong Style on the NXT UK (1/9/19) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. EC3, NXT TV 01/09/2019 - **** (YES !)*

On a second watch I actually really enjoyed this, in around the 8 minutes they were given they told a really good story in Cole working EC3's arm & neck. I love that Cole is expanding his moveset, went for the basement dropkick, backstabber & an armbar in this match. EC3 worked really well here too as he always looks his best when he can utilize his power against smaller guys. Cole was the perfect smaller guy for him in this case as Cole bumped around like a madman for him. Overall just a real enjoyable match for me to watch and analyze.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Adam Cole v. EC3, NXT TV 01/09/2019 - **** (YES !)*
> 
> On a second watch I actually really enjoyed this, in around the 8 minutes they were given they told a really good story in Cole working EC3's arm & neck. I love that Cole is expanding his moveset, went for the basement dropkick, backstabber & an armbar in this match. EC3 worked really well here too as he always looks his best when he can utilize his power against smaller guys. Cole was the perfect smaller guy for him in this case as Cole bumped around like a madman for him. Overall just a real enjoyable match for me to watch and analyze.


Yaffa: Over/under on Marky nominating Ethan Carter the THIRD vs Adam Cole on the MOTY thread?

Me: It'll be at least ***3/4, strong chance he nominates it.


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> Yaffa: Over/under on Marky nominating Ethan Carter the THIRD vs Adam Cole on the MOTY thread?
> 
> Me: It'll be at least ***3/4, strong chance he nominates it.


Nothing is topping Nasty giving Bray vs AJ vs Cena ****3/4 

A 10 minute TV match gets THAT high :sodone Just Nasty things


----------



## Obfuscation

I <3 Adam Cole, so lets see if I'm on board for something like this too. :monkey


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> Nothing is topping Nasty giving Bray vs AJ vs Cena ****3/4
> 
> A 10 minute TV match gets THAT high :sodone Just Nasty things


The overbooked finisher spam match? :monkey


----------



## Donnie

MC said:


> The overbooked finisher spam match? :monkey


:monkey That's the one.


----------



## MC

So Marky YES'd the Adam Cole vs EC3 match. :hmm:Maybe I should watch it........

*TJP Tokyo Joshi Pro '19*

_*No But recommend: Meiko Satomura vs. Reika Saiki ***1/2*
_
*And* 

*No but recommend: Mizuki & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Riho & Shoko Nakajima ***1/2*

Both matches are a blast (Y).


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ace said:


> Nothing is topping Nasty giving Bray vs AJ vs Cena ****3/4
> 
> A 10 minute TV match gets THAT high :sodone Just Nasty things


Hey, I only gave it the .5, not 4.75 :side:

Still stand by it btw. Finisher spamfest done right.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083297277714796544
Whilst we are on the subject of opinions. Let's have good laugh at this.  Someone's calling you out, Yaffa


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shoutout to @Obfuscation too.

The puro nerds getting mad never gets old :duck
The best is when they call people trolls when they are actually the ones throwing it 5-starz & 10/10 without any explanations.


----------



## Desecrated

NastyYaffa said:


> Shoutout to @Obfuscation too.
> 
> The puro nerds getting mad never gets old :duck
> The best is when they call people trolls when they are actually the ones throwing it 5-starz & 10/10 without any explanations.


All you need now is a post on Reddit calling you out.


----------



## MC

Desecrated said:


> All you need now is a post on Reddit calling you out.


I might do it myself, for shits and giggles. :bryanlol


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> I might do it myself, for shits and giggles. :bryanlol


What a swerve :russo


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> What a swerve :russo


I was joking before but I'm actually going to do it. In a trolling mood. 

Stay tuned, folks.


----------



## Donnie

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/aeiwvp/odd_cagematch_ratings_paging_nastyyaffa_lol/ 

I give this 7 JINDER STARS. SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTI


----------



## MC

Let the melt down commence :dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Yaffa: Over/under on Marky nominating Ethan Carter the THIRD vs Adam Cole on the MOTY thread?
> 
> Me: It'll be at least ***3/4, strong chance he nominates it.


I love that I'm such a conversation piece to you both 












MC said:


> So Marky YES'd the Adam Cole vs EC3 match. :hmm:Maybe I should watch it........


I'd definitely say check it out bud.


----------



## WOKELAND2

It is ironic that most here praise Kento in many ways (something that deserves it), but criticize Okada and Omega for aspects of selling, which both are better than him.


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Adam Cole v. EC3, NXT TV 01/09/2019 - **** (YES !)*
> 
> On a second watch I actually really enjoyed this, in around the 8 minutes they were given they told a really good story in Cole working EC3's arm & neck. I love that Cole is expanding his moveset, went for the basement dropkick, backstabber & an armbar in this match. EC3 worked really well here too as he always looks his best when he can utilize his power against smaller guys. Cole was the perfect smaller guy for him in this case as Cole bumped around like a madman for him. Overall just a real enjoyable match for me to watch and analyze.












NO to: EC3 vs Adam Cole - NXT - 01.09.2019


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh shoot, I got heat on Twitter for hating the match, too? Wonderful news. :cozy

The internet is shaken to its core. Two times in about 12 hours I've been called a shill for New Japan, too. Now where's my paycheck? :vince$


----------



## MC

*DDT BASARA 85 ~ Shuffle ~ 06/01*

*No But Recommend: Fuminori Abe & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Sparky (Akiyori Takizawa & Ryota Nakatsu) ***3/4*

Don't watch a lot of BASARA but when I do, I usually love it so I might have to make it something I watch more often. Smartly worked match with some smart grappling, especially in the beginning, and really great striking. Abe was really good, sold everything Sparky did to him excellently. His strike exchange with Takizawa was awesome. Nakatsu impressed me with everything he did - just really good at the little things that make a match great. And Ikuto Hidaka is Ikuto Hidaka (which is a good thing). Very good match, well worth watching if you're looking for something different. 

@Yeah1993 ; Here is another Abe match to put on your list. (Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> NO to: EC3 vs Adam Cole - NXT - 01.09.2019


----------



## FROSTY

Yes to: 

Gallus vs British Strong Style - 1.09.2019 - NXT UK - ****


----------



## Yeah1993

Spoiler: Adam Cole































The results don't lie.



I'll check out that tag @MC;, thanks. 




*YES* to:

Jericho v. Naito -  “Jericho/Naito 2 it’s not gonna be a classic, it’s gonna be a war.” Even wrestlers think a classic is defined by the type of match and not by quality. Oh well, I guess. Naito bumping hard for Jericho but then throwing him around right after taking the Walls is why I’m so flip-floppy on him but this was really good and maybe my favourite performance from Jericho since 2009 or 2010. I really liked every heelish moment he had - ringing the bell and trying to force the ref to raise his hand, taunting Naito’s poses, yelling at Chono on commentary. My favourite thing he did was bring in the kendo stick though, because it was a good and easy equaliser for when they wanted to change control moments or just cement the one they were already doing. Naito’s face during the initial choke with the stick was fantastic, and Jericho double-stomping the stick after resting it on Natio’s neck was fucking tremendous and got a rise out of me. If that can be done safely I would welcome it being a regular spot in No DQ matches. The STICK (caps because it’s so good now) being how Naito escapes a Walls was great too. I wasn’t actually sure if I was going to add this but Naito eyeing the belt and then swinging it at Jericho’s face for the finish sealed the deal. My first add is a Chris Jericho match in NJPW against a guy who I’m not usually high on. For the second year in a row.

Omega v. Tanahashi – This destroys every NJ main event I saw from last year. I thought this had a pretty brilliant performance from Omega, not necessarily in execution of moves or anything, just by how he got Tana over while also treating him a bit like a has-been chump. Simple but excellent story-telling & character work in the old guard ace not knowing how to handle this new fancy IWGP champ, and for fuck’s sake a NJPW main event that to me JUSTIFIED a 40 minute run-time. Omega at the beginning was awesome as hell preying over Tana and having an answer for all his shit, and then being amused at himself dumping Tana outside onto table like he was throwing out garbage. He got overconfident a couple times too and that kind of really came about during his big Terminator dive when he hits mostly ground. He was crawling after that, like his overconfidence had really cost him. Tana getting up from some moves is the kind of thing I usually hate but I thought way more positively of it here, largely because similar to Ibushi/Ishii, I bought Tana as being in extreme pain and discomfort and having to force through that. Instead of just getting up and yelling like it’s Dragon Ball Z and there’s no effect. There were a couple times where he just collapsed over anyway too, overall I thought he did a really really good job of just not staying down in spite of suffering. There was a bit late in the match where an exhausted and irritated Omega dripping with sweat just starts choking Tana, likely because of that, and my reaction was “hahah god he’s pissed now.” I’m actually surprised Omega caught some flack not selling his leg, because I’m a stickler for that kind of thing and noticed basically no issue at all. Unless my memory is failing me, he was selling SEVERAL minutes after the most recent hit to it, which at that point was I think Tana moving out of the way and Omega’s V-trigger colliding with the turnbuckle. He continued to sell it even when doing mundane shit like avoiding the splash onto the table, and went so far as to hop up the ropes with one leg. He used the leg as offense, sure, but again I’d say 90% of that came many minutes after Tana had even gotten an opportunity to touch it and he still sold it after the move connected (or missed). You might be able to convince me that Tana didn’t go for it enough, but it looked to me that more-so than the leg being a central focus, I think Omega was selling it just to give the audience indication that Tana could fire at it whenever he got the chance. And he *barely* had a chance because Omega was so on top of him. The leg even prevented Omega from going for the cover soon enough to get the win off of the top rope dragon suplex 35 minutes in. So, while this might be pushing it, I don’t think it’s really impossible to say it cost him the entire title run. I loved a couple of Tana’s attacks on the leg, by the way, and it won’t be a surprise to say the highlight is the dragon screw while Omega was up on the ropes. I might call this a legit great match because of how good the structure and story-telling was, and if I say it’s a top 10 of 2019 next January, I won’t be too surprised.


----------



## FROSTY

Yeah1993 said:


> Spoiler: Adam Cole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check out that tag @MC;, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES* to:
> 
> Jericho v. Naito -  “Jericho/Naito 2 it’s not gonna be a classic, it’s gonna be a war.” Even wrestlers think a classic is defined by the type of match and not by quality. Oh well, I guess. Naito bumping hard for Jericho but then throwing him around right after taking the Walls is why I’m so flip-floppy on him but this was really good and maybe my favourite performance from Jericho since 2009 or 2010. I really liked every heelish moment he had - ringing the bell and trying to force the ref to raise his hand, taunting Naito’s poses, yelling at Chono on commentary. My favourite thing he did was bring in the kendo stick though, because it was a good and easy equaliser for when they wanted to change control moments or just cement the one they were already doing. Naito’s face during the initial choke with the stick was fantastic, and Jericho double-stomping the stick after resting it on Natio’s neck was fucking tremendous and got a rise out of me. If that can be done safely I would welcome it being a regular spot in No DQ matches. The STICK (caps because it’s so good now) being how Naito escapes a Walls was great too. I wasn’t actually sure if I was going to add this but Naito eyeing the belt and then swinging it at Jericho’s face for the finish sealed the deal. My first add is a Chris Jericho match in NJPW against a guy who I’m not usually high on. For the second year in a row.
> 
> Omega v. Tanahashi – This destroys every NJ main event I saw from last year. I thought this had a pretty brilliant performance from Omega, not necessarily in execution of moves or anything, just by how he got Tana over while also treating him a bit like a has-been chump. Simple but excellent story-telling & character work in the old guard ace not knowing how to handle this new fancy IWGP champ, and for fuck’s sake a NJPW main event that to me JUSTIFIED a 40 minute run-time. Omega at the beginning was awesome as hell preying over Tana and having an answer for all his shit, and then being amused at himself dumping Tana outside onto table like he was throwing out garbage. He got overconfident a couple times too and that kind of really came about during his big Terminator dive when he hits mostly ground. He was crawling after that, like his overconfidence had really cost him. Tana getting up from some moves is the kind of thing I usually hate but I thought way more positively of it here, largely because similar to Ibushi/Ishii, I bought Tana as being in extreme pain and discomfort and having to force through that. Instead of just getting up and yelling like it’s Dragon Ball Z and there’s no effect. There were a couple times where he just collapsed over anyway too, overall I thought he did a really really good job of just not staying down in spite of suffering. There was a bit late in the match where an exhausted and irritated Omega dripping with sweat just starts choking Tana, likely because of that, and my reaction was “hahah god he’s pissed now.” I’m actually surprised Omega caught some flack not selling his leg, because I’m a stickler for that kind of thing and noticed basically no issue at all. Unless my memory is failing me, he was selling SEVERAL minutes after the most recent hit to it, which at that point was I think Tana moving out of the way and Omega’s V-trigger colliding with the turnbuckle. He continued to sell it even when doing mundane shit like avoiding the splash onto the table, and went so far as to hop up the ropes with one leg. He used the leg as offense, sure, but again I’d say 90% of that came many minutes after Tana had even gotten an opportunity to touch it and he still sold it after the move connected (or missed). You might be able to convince me that Tana didn’t go for it enough, but it looked to me that more-so than the leg being a central focus, I think Omega was selling it just to give the audience indication that Tana could fire at it whenever he got the chance. And he *barely* had a chance because Omega was so on top of him. The leg even prevented Omega from going for the cover soon enough to get the win off of the top rope dragon suplex 35 minutes in. So, while this might be pushing it, I don’t think it’s really impossible to say it cost him the entire title run. I loved a couple of Tana’s attacks on the leg, by the way, and it won’t be a surprise to say the highlight is the dragon screw while Omega was up on the ropes. I might call this a legit great match because of how good the structure and story-telling was, and if I say it’s a top 10 of 2019 next January, I won’t be too surprised.


See, even Adam Cole knows he fucking sucks. I fucking knew it iper1


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah1993 said:


> Spoiler: Adam Cole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results don't lie.





FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> See, even Adam Cole knows he fucking sucks. I fucking knew it iper1


To the both of you then










Good day :baybay


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> To the both of you then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day :baybay












I'm still on your side, Marky 

Cole rules, and if you don't like him


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita - Stardom New Years Stars - YES!*

Clocking in at just under 10 minutes, this was an absolutely awesome sprint. Reminded me a bit of that one great Eddie vs. Benoit match from Nitro, which was also about 8-9 minutes long, and much like this, it featured some great limb work & equally great selling.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> *Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita - Stardom New Years Stars - YES!*
> 
> Clocking in at just under 10 minutes, this was an absolutely awesome sprint. Reminded me a bit of that one great Eddie vs. Benoit match from Nitro, which was also about 8-9 minutes long, and much like this, it featured some great limb work & equally great selling.


Utami is tremendous. Watch more of her, you'd love Utami. She only started wrestling in August if you can believe it,and she has already produced tons of bangers to get ahold of.

This match rules too. Gave it ***1/2. :mark


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> Utami is tremendous. Watch more of her, you'd love Utami. She only started wrestling in August if you can believe it,and she has already produced tons of bangers to get ahold of.
> 
> This match rules too. Gave it ***1/2. :mark


Yea man, I'll definitely be watching more Stardom & joshi in general this year. Last year I didn't watch anything after Io left, but this year I'll try to keep myself up to date w/ the pimped stuff. 

Utami impressed the hell out of me in this match - certainly the best knee selling performance I've seen in the first 11 days of 2019 :tommy


----------



## WOKELAND2

Utami > Ronda Rousey

BASED!!!


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Yea man, I'll definitely be watching more Stardom & joshi in general this year. Last year I didn't watch anything after Io left, but this year I'll try to keep myself up to date w/ the pimped stuff.
> 
> Utami impressed the hell out of me in this match - *certainly the best knee selling performance I've seen in the first 11 days of 2019* :tommy


What about Omega or Kento? :mj 

And you missed out on a lot last year, the company got much better after Io left (match wise.)


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> certainly the best knee selling performance I've seen in the first 11 days of 2019 :tommy


As much as I loved Kento/KAI and Omega/Tana I will certainly say that it didn't take much effort at all to top that selling.


----------



## TJQ

MC said:


> Utami is tremendous. Watch more of her, you'd love Utami. She only started wrestling in August if you can believe it,and she has already produced tons of bangers to get ahold of.
> 
> This match rules too. Gave it ***1/2. :mark


Shes been an absolute fucking treat to watch the last few months, glad to hear this delivered because I saw a few gifs of it and was really excited to give it a go.


----------



## Sharpshootah

NastyYaffa said:


> *Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita - Stardom New Years Stars - YES!*
> 
> Clocking in at just under 10 minutes, this was an absolutely awesome sprint. Reminded me a bit of that one great Eddie vs. Benoit match from Nitro, which was also about 8-9 minutes long, and much like this, it featured some great limb work & equally great selling.



where would one watch this ?


----------



## TJQ

Sharpshootah said:


> where would one watch this ?


The good brother @Even Flow uploads most Stardom shows in the media section.

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...1-03-new-year-stars-720p-web-x264-0m1077.html


----------



## Sharpshootah

TJQ said:


> The good brother @Even Flow uploads most Stardom shows in the media section.
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...1-03-new-year-stars-720p-web-x264-0m1077.html


Thanks , just kinda coming back on this site 

cant believe i joined in 2006 :sodone


----------



## The ATM_

*YES to* [NJPW] Wrestle Kingdom 13 In Tokyo Dome | Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega | ****¼
*
YES to *[NJPW] Wrestle Kingdom 13 In Tokyo Dome | Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay ****
*YES to *[NJPW] Wrestle Kingdom 13 In Tokyo Dome | Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito ***¾


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ace said:


> I'm still on your side, Marky
> 
> Cole rules, and if you don't like him


Glad you got my back buddy


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Glad you got my back buddy


Come on pal, you know it's all in good fun from me. Remember, it's silly to give someone crap for who their favorite is. I know we had this conversation before. We friends :baybay


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Come on pal, you know it's all in good fun from me. Remember, it's silly to give someone crap for who their favorite is. I know we had this conversation before. We friends :baybay


I know bud we cool as can be :baybay, I don't take any of the Cole talk to heart, it's all fun to me. TJQ and Yaffa are gonna sh*ttalk Cole until the end of time and they'll still be my friends here :lol


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I know bud we cool as can be :baybay, I don't take any of the Cole talk to heart, it's all fun to me. TJQ and Yaffa are gonna sh*ttalk Cole until the end of time and they'll still be my friends here :lol


Talking shit on Cole puts asses in seats, the fact that I believe what I say is just a bonus. :xavier


----------



## MC

*ZERO1 Happy New Year 01/01*

*Yes To: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato *****

Underdog Sekimoto is the best. So much raw energy in his body, his facial expressions, his screams. He was fantastic. Sato's forearms in this match were pure filth. So stiff, so much power and meanness behind them. His kicks too. Great match. Both stiff each other with striking with Sato just being that much better in that regard but Sekimoto didn't let that stop him find a way to get the win. A simple struggle to get the win, great match. 

The post match stuff too. TOO MUCH BEEF :goku


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ From the same show as Daisuke/Sato, which I also will be watching later:

*Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino - YES!*

Overall I thought this was a great match w/ some pretty unique'ish storytelling to it. At first Hino isn't taking Otani seriously as a legit threat; the match starts off with him doing the sarcastic slapping to the chest after a clean break on the ropes, which then lead to a badass spot in Otani immediately going & getting the takedown on him. After Hino gets out of it, he starts effortlessly mauling Otani w/ chops & he even fucks with him a little bit by doing the facewash, but after a while of that, Otani gets FIRED UP & we get a tremendous bit w/ him eating Hino's chops, diving into them chest first - "AGGRESSIVE DEFENSE!", as one of the commentators put it. Hino, still not impressed by the old man, then offers Otani to get some free chops in by putting his hands behind his back. Otani is more than happy to oblige, and in a yet another brilliant bit, Otani had Hino sitting on the corner, Hino briefly gets up after receiving the OG FACEWASH, and puts his hands back behind his back, offering Otani to get some more free shots in. Still not impressed by him. Then things go outside, and in a major moment of the match, Hino, while trying to deliver a chop to Otani, hits his hand on the ring post instead, and Otani is of course immediately attacking the arm. That is when the urgency kicked into another gear & I feel like Hino went "oh shit, this old man is an OPPONENT after all". After that it's bomb/slug -heavy action as they kick it into it's finishing gear & one of the highlights include Otani's cool ass kick-thing to Hino's arm on the ground - not sure what to call it, but it was super neat. Hino sure can throw a mean ass lariat to say the least, and the one he did throw after the slap by Otani was an absolute killer. Otani's selling of the FUCKING BOMB was a thing of beauty in the finish, too. No wasted motions whatsoever. Real tight package of badass action.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title on NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool*

*NO to Toni Storm vs Rhea Ripley - ***1/2*

*YES to Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Zack Gibson and James Drake
*
Both Seven and Bate are just amazingly great natural babyfaces, especially Seven, who comes off so sympathetic when he gets his ass beat. Drake and Gibson are really good, although I could chalk that up more thanks to Gibson who the fans seem to hate. As a whole this was just an wonderfully executed tag match which built to a fever pitch, climaxed with double submissions on both Bate and Seven, and capped off by an insane doomsday device done with a diving Drake into Bate (who landed on his damn head!). We got tons of big moves, and the red hot crowd was icing on top of the cake.

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Finn Balor vs Jordan Devlin*

Really solid match, and some nice dynamics with the whole teacher/student relationship evident from the get go. Devlin continued his heelish ways, showing no respect for his former trainer, who clearly showed he was still the better man with a win, although having Devlin take him to the limit only helps his case.

****3/4*

*YES to Dave Mastiff vs Eddie Dennis*

Didn’t seem like much going in, but it ended up being a great HOSS MATCH with some street fight antics thrown in. Just a bunch of big dudes throwing each other around and hitting each other with weapons, but also some really impressive strength on Dennis’ part. This was fun as hell!

******

*NO but Recommended - Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey*

This continually built and built, and the longer this match went on, the more I was becoming impressed with Coffey. He’s built like a smaller Lars Sullivan, but is incredibly athletic and powerful, and he was great at how he was manhandling Dunne at times. For most of this, it was mainly big times moves which just grew with the danger and impact as the match went on. The point where both men stood up in respective corners and went for a pure brawl was great, and I wished that it ended soon after this, and if it did I would have loved it.

Instead, they went overboard. They went too long, and botched a top rope move twice thanks most likely to exhaustion. They went overboard with their finisher done to one another, including Coffey kicking out of basically three bitter ends while Dunne took like 4 discus lariats, and it almost felt like one of those neverending indy matches with a billion moves, but while trying to feel like this epic wrestling match, almost like a parody of sorts. It’s a shame because had they ended at 25 minutes or so, it would have been excellent. Still, enjoyed the vast majority of this, if flawed by the end. 

****3/4*



MC said:


> *ZERO1 Happy New Year 01/01*
> 
> *Yes To: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato *****
> 
> Underdog Sekimoto is the best. So much raw energy in his body, his facial expressions, his screams. He was fantastic. Sato's forearms in this match were pure filth. So stiff, so much power and meanness behind them. His kicks too. Great match. Both stiff each other with striking with Sato just being that much better in that regard but Sekimoto didn't let that stop him find a way to get the win. A simple struggle to get the win, great match.
> 
> The post match stuff too. TOO MUCH BEEF :goku


Do you have a link for this? Two beefy dudes beating the shit out of one another is up my alley :mark:


----------



## MC

Dr. Middy said:


> Do you have a link for this? Two beefy dudes beating the shit out of one another is up my alley :mark:


Well actually, one of them is a beefy due, the other is a lanky fucker .

Google Drive (if it says it's processing, you can download it) or VK video but you'll have to make an account which is recommendable, trust me


----------



## TJQ

MC said:


> Well actually, one of them is a beefy due, the other is a lanky fucker .
> 
> Google Drive (if it says it's processing, you can download it) or VK video but you'll have to make an account which is recommendable, trust me


Better not let me down, lad.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT UK Takeover Blackpool: Mustache Mountain vs. The Grizzled Young Veterans*

Such a great tag team match with constant back and forth, good tag team wrestling, and some great spots.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans - NXT Takeover Blackpool - *****

No to the rest, especially Dunne vs Coffey which was crap.


----------



## TJQ

Mr. No Nominations rolling up again.

*No But Recommended*

*Mustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans @ NXT Takeover: Blackpool ***1/2*
_Trent Seven playing the face in peril + Burning Hammer kickouts = success_

*Starlight Kid (c) vs Utami Hayashishita @ STARDOM New Year Stars ***1/2*
_This was an absolute treat, since the first time I watched Utami wrestle against Mayu last year I've been a fan. Her facial expressions and the way she carries herself are A1, and the fact that she leans in to selling as heavily as she does makes her a woman after my own heart. Overall this was just a perfectly solid match with Starlight targeting Utami's leg, and Utami throwing fat lariats at a child. Good stuff._


----------



## 777

I liked MM vs GYVs a lot, but I can't see it making a MOTY list.

Edit: Still got WK backburnered.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly-recommended

G-Raver vs. Orin Veidt from GCW '400 Degreez'


----------



## zaqw222222

Yes to NXT UK Takeover Blackpool: Mustache Mountain vs. The Grizzled Young Veterans


----------



## DELITE

No but recommended:

A*ustin Aries vs Eddie Edwards*
Warrior Wrestling 3

*Hideo Itami vs Cedric Alexander
*205 LIVE 1/9

****3/4*


----------



## Corey

**** 3/4 (NO But Recommended)* for Sekimoto vs. Sato. Quality stiff-fest with some good struggle. Those headbutts from Sato were disgusting. Here's another link too if someone needs it: https://rutube.ru/video/2ae3ba80892e0520084c2bcbb40ed904

I thought Ohtani/Hino was a quality midcard match but I don't see anyone else other than Yaffa nominating it in here.


----------



## Obfuscation

Most Yuji Hino matches have a 99% success rate with me.

So, there's that.

Itami vs Alexander was good this week, but I def preferred Dar vs Nese. Bit of a surprise, there.


----------



## Desecrated

Moustache Mountain vs GYV ***1/2

Good match. Had no sound however which I assume may influence people. Crowd looked electric considering they hit many of the false finish high notes.


----------



## antoniomare007

YES to

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato - ZERO1 Happy New Year 1/1/2019*

A back and forth "beat the fuck out of each other" 20 minute match. Not much more to it, pretty damn dope, some of the exchanges were brutal. Sato didn't give one single fuck about Daisuke's well being. Good crowd too.


----------



## The ATM_

DELITE said:


> No but recommended:
> *Hideo Itami vs Cedric Alexander
> *205 LIVE 1/9
> 
> ****3/4*


Great call. Really good match.
Probably not MOTY candidate, but surely deserve a look.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gibson & Drake vs. Moustache Mountain - *
Mastiff vs. Dennis - *1/4
Dunne vs. Coffey - *3/4

The MOTN honors go to Bálor vs. Devlin. Got that bad boy at ***1/2.


----------



## MC

That main event was such a pile of shite :mj4 A bunch of mastabatoury nonsense.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The ME had a few really great ideas w/ the back work by Coffey, but Dunne no sold that, and every time they went back to it, they would be having a shitty indy sequence a moment later. A very messy structure, and Jesus did the match go way too long.

I liked the finish too. Dunne had been trying to go for the fingers since the start, but Coffey blocked him every time he tried to do that, so when he finally got to do what he wanted to them, he got the win. That's some very solid long term single match storytelling imo.

Coffey's punches & stomps tho :lmao


----------



## 777

I do really like that running forearm smash/spear thing Coffey does.


----------



## DammitChrist

What an awesome main-event that was :drose


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> The ME had a few really great ideas w/ the back work by Coffey, but Dunne no sold that, and every time they went back to it, they would be having a shitty indy sequence a moment later. A very messy structure, and Jesus did the match go way too long.
> *
> I liked the finish too*. Dunne had been trying to go for the fingers since the start, but Coffey blocked him every time he tried to do that, so when he finally got to do what he wanted to them, he got the win. That's some very solid long term single match storytelling imo.
> 
> Coffey's punches & stomps tho :lmao


I thought the submission itself was good but the lead up to it, and the clunkyness of it all overshadowed it. There was some nice spots, like the transition into the Koji clutch which was a thing of beauty but the rest of it was so bad. I couldn't help but come away with that thinking this was a Triple H type "epic", maybe that's just me. Had his finger prints all over it.

But hey, it was a 30+ match so it's automatically 5 stars.


----------



## Alright_Mate

If we had a Worst Match Of The Year thread then Dunne vs Coffey would be leading it.

Joe Coffey proved that he isn't main event material and should never work 30+ minute matches.

One of the most boring overbooked matches I've ever seen.


----------



## FROSTY

NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool

No to:

-Mustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans *** 
-Finn Balor vs Jordan Devlin ***
-Eddie Dennis vs Dave Mastiff * 1/2

Will watch the rest later, but was expecting more so far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I didn't even bother watching the main event due to how sh*tty I heard it was, not to mention Dunne & Coffey in a 30 + minute match doesn't sound to enticing.


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I didn't even bother watching the main event due to how sh*tty I heard it was, not to mention Dunne & Coffey in a 30 + minute match doesn't sound to enticing.


I'll watch the women's match & the main event tonight at work, when I got time to kill.


----------



## MC

*BJW 02/01*

*Yes To: Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto *****

Excellent, excellent match. So much creativity and craziness in this match; chaotic to the hills. Great escalation of violence, great pacing and some wicked spots. The finishing stretch was nuts. Filled with crazy bump, great drama and great wrestling.

*No But Recommend: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama ***3/4*

Really didn't expect to like this as much as I did. So smartly worked with Hama using his size and weight to keep on top, Sekimoto playing the old school face, constantly trying to slam and over power Hama but failing. Great storytelling that ended with a logical finish that made sense. Sekimoto's facials and selling was top notch too. Sekimoto's title reign off to a good start.


----------



## Corey

*NXT UK Tag Team Championship Tournament Final:* Moustache Mountain vs. Grizzled Young Vets _(NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool)_ ***** (YES!)*

I don't particularly know where any dislike for this match would come from but I thoroughly enjoyed the bulk of it. Some of the early exchanges were a tad awkward and there was a weird reset moment with Drake and Bate but other than that this was RED HOT. I absolutely loved Trent's selling of the left arm late in the match too. He could barely use that damn thing. Bunch of awesome sequences and double teams leading up to the finish. If the FIP segment with Trent had actually gone longer with some teases of the hot tag this would've been even better. Not as good as that amazing MM/UE tag from NXT TV last year but still really damn enjoyable.

Wasn't very interested in the rest of the show. Balor's surprise appearance was super cool and his match was solid but pretty much instantly forgettable. Dunne/Coffey was wayyyyy too long and had that forced epic feel that I wasn't really into. When WALTER gets that belt though... WATCH OUT. :mark:


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> *BJW 02/01*
> 
> *Yes To: Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto *****
> 
> Excellent, excellent match. So much creativity and craziness in this match; chaotic to the hills. Great escalation of violence, great pacing and some wicked spots. The finishing stretch was nuts. Filled with crazy bump, great drama and great wrestling.
> 
> *No But Recommend: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama ***3/4*
> 
> Really didn't expect to like this as much as I did. So smartly worked with Hama using his size and weight to keep on top, Sekimoto playing the old school face, constantly trying to slam and over power Hama but failing. Great storytelling that ended with a logical finish that made sense. Sekimoto's facials and selling was top notch too. Sekimoto's title reign off to a good start.


I need a link, like, yesterday


----------



## MC

antoniomare007 said:


> I need a link, like, yesterday


Here You Go bama3


----------



## FROSTY

NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool

No to: 

-Toni Storm vs Rhea Ripley *** 3/4 (Best match of the card by far imo, both women were very good. I thought Storm was as good if not better than Ripley, I really want to go 4 stars but it's not a 4 star match. Highly recommended though, and I don't like women's wrestling.)

-Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey * 1/4 (A discombobulated mess from start to finish, way to long with a shity abrupt ending capping off this disappointing match, There were 5 good minutes in there somewhere, but I'll never watch it again to be more specific.)


----------



## antoniomare007

NO but recommended 

*Yuji Okabayashi, Ryuichi Kawakami & Kazumi Kikuta vs Hideki Suzuki, Takuya Nomura & Yoshihisa Uto - BJW 1/2/19*

First show of the year and we already have a good ol' sub 13 minutes 6 man tag that will make you go







this was mostly Okabayashi being a fucking beast and having dope exchanges with Suzuki and Nomura, which is exactly what you want to see. For some reason, Abby Jr. has taken a "mentorship" role for Moon Vulcan (Suzuki and Uto) which is hilarious because those two are now using chairs and low blows - they also did it on the 12/30 show - and you can tell they have no clue how to actually pull it off, just pure fuckery. I died at Yuji beating the fuck out of Nomura outside the ring and then chopping Abe to death when he tried to save his buddy, my man Yuji was not fucking around this night :lol



HELL *YES* to 

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Ryota Hama - BJW Strong Heavyweight title 1/2/19*

Coming into the match, Hama has beaten Sekimoto and Okabayashi with the Ookido press (just a simple splash) so Daisuke and Korakuen know he has to avoid that shit like his life depended on it. I love how Sekimoto sells the big moment from the get go, he makes you feel like he's gonna have his work cut out for him, and indeed it is. It's basically 15 minutes of "how the fuck is Daisuke gonna pull this one off", with Hama doing a great job as the big fat ball of lard that can't be moved. There's a couple of incredible nearfalls that had Korakuen going insane, and the last few minutes with the whole place rallying behind the champ was just the cherry on top. Loved this match, legit MOTYC.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> *Gibson & Drake vs. Moustache Mountain - **
> Mastiff vs. Dennis - *1/4
> Dunne vs. Coffey - *3/4
> 
> The MOTN honors go to Bálor vs. Devlin. Got that bad boy at ***1/2.


Going to need a NASTY explanation for such a low rating for the MOTN :armfold


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended*

Villain Enterprises vs. Silas Young & The Briscoes _(ROH Honor Reigns Supreme)_ **** 3/4* (PCO is NOT FUCKING HUMAN. :mark: That man takes some absolutely nutty fucking bumps. This match is a blast. Watch it and be entertained by the chaos and chop battles.)

*ROH World Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Dalton Castle _(ROH Honor Reigns Supreme)_ **** 3/4* (Man this was fantastic but I wanted more time!  Started off way faster than you'd expect from a World Title match and then settled into Lethal working over the ribs & back in great fashion. Finishing stretch was good but it felt like it ended too soon, as rare as that is to say. Very very good match though)

EDIT: Here's a teaser for that 6-man:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084638683435806722


----------



## 777

Saw PCO vs Hannibal in a hardcore match for a GNW show. Dude's a fucking mad man. Glad to see him reinvent himself and find new relevance.


----------



## Obfuscation

WWE making this reaction towards Joe Coffey. That's a shame. Still love him, even if that match was structured to be messy. The Dunne formula is running out of steam, if you ask me.

Wasn't gaga for Grizzled Young Vets vs Mustache Mountain, but I liked it enough. Highlight of Takeover was Mastiff vs Dennis. Making me care about a WWE gimmick match with loads of good power bits, kudos to them.


----------



## Donnie

Grizzled Young Vets vs Moustache Mountain ****
Fantastic opener! Bate is a B I G S T R O N G B O Y. Seven is an awesome face in peril, just makes himself SO sympathetic. Drake is solid as hell like always, and Zack Gibson :banderas
I love that man, and I will NEVER take my shoes off. 

Finn Balor vs THE IMPORT KILLER Jordan Devlin. ***1/2 
"Fuck Yeah, Finn" is something I haven't said before, but when he replaced Banks, that was my reaction. Really fun student vs teacher match. I wish Jordan had won, but it wasn't meant to be. Still, really fun match. 

Massive NO for Storm vs Ripley. I have no clue why everyone loves Toni when she doesn't do anything that makes her truly worth this praise. She's decent at best, and does nothing for me. Ripley is normally great, but she had an off night. Really hope Jazzy or KLR knocks Toni's block off asap. 

Also, a no for Pete Dunn vs Joe Coffey. Hayley's right in saying this was all over the place throughout. Just felt like both guys had WAY too many ideas and wanted to make this an "epic', and instead we got a really overlong match that made both guys look bad. 

I did laugh at WALTER murdering Joe with DAS BOOT, but I feel bad for him because he's good at his job, he just had a bad night.


----------



## DELITE

*NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool
*Moustache Mountain vs Gibson and Drake* ***3/4 *(Was that Burning Hammer necessary?) - *No but recommended*
Bálor vs Devlin ****1/4*
Mastiff vs Dennis ****
Storm vs Ripley ***3/4*
Dunne vs Coffey ****3/4
*
*ZERO-1 Happy New Year*
Hino vs Otani - What a war ****1/2 - NO*
Fuminori Abe & Ikuto Hidaka vs Hagane Shinnou & SUGI - Zero-1's lightheavyweights really impressed me ****3/4*
Tanaka & Sugawara vs Taru & Vice - Solid hardcore tag match with good story inside ****1/4*
Sekimoto vs Sato - It wasn't bad but I feel that this is very forgettable bout ***1/2 *


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> Massive NO for Storm vs Ripley. I have no clue why everyone loves Toni when she doesn't do anything that makes her truly worth this praise. She's decent at best, and does nothing for me. Ripley is normally great, but she had an off night. Really hope Jazzy or KLR knocks Toni's block off asap.


(Y)

Truly can not stand Toni Storm. I wasn't expecting much from this match because of that, but I really like Ripley, shame such a big match for her really amounted to nothing.

Glad to see the other two women show up. Was wondering why Kay Lee Ray hasn't been used yet.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Grizzled Young Vets vs Moustache Mountain ****
> Fantastic opener! Bate is a B I G S T R O N G B O Y. Seven is an awesome face in peril, just makes himself SO sympathetic. Drake is solid as hell like always, and Zack Gibson :banderas
> I love that man, and I will NEVER take my shoes off.
> 
> Finn Balor vs THE IMPORT KILLER Jordan Devlin. ***1/2
> "Fuck Yeah, Finn" is something I haven't said before, but when he replaced Banks, that was my reaction. Really fun student vs teacher match. I wish Jordan had won, but it wasn't meant to be. Still, really fun match.
> 
> Massive NO for Storm vs Ripley. I have no clue why everyone loves Toni when she doesn't do anything that makes her truly worth this praise. She's decent at best, and does nothing for me. Ripley is normally great, but she had an off night. Really hope Jazzy or KLR knocks Toni's block off asap.
> 
> Also, a no for Pete Dunn vs Joe Coffey. Hayley's right in saying this was all over the place throughout. Just felt like both guys had WAY too many ideas and wanted to make this an "epic', and instead we got a really overlong match that made both guys look bad.
> 
> I did laugh at WALTER murdering Joe with DAS BOOT, but I feel bad for him because he's good at his job, he just had a bad night.


You didn't like that women's match, I don't like or normally watch women's wrestling, but I really enjoyed that match. I thought both girls were really good, and to me I think Storm gets the praise she does because dare I say she has "it." At least a little bit of "it."

I also really like Bate, Seven & Gibson (especially Gibson as he kind of reminds me of McGuinness) it was a good match for sure, but I can't all that one a MOTY contender. No match on the show was imo.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> (Y)
> 
> Truly can not stand Toni Storm. I wasn't expecting much from this match because of that, but I really like Ripley, shame such a big match for her really amounted to nothing.
> 
> Glad to see the other two women show up. Was wondering why Kay Lee Ray hasn't been used yet.


I think Kay Lee still has WOS house show dates, and that's why. Guess now that it's dead, HHH is cool with using her. Which is more than fine with me :cozy 

Yeah, hopefully Ripley can go back to the states, and add a new wrinkle to that division. Her standing up to Shayna or the other 4HW could be loads of fun. Or she could bully IO and Sane, and that would be cool as well.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This making me feel like the only one who generally enjoyed almost the entire UK show. I pretty much liked everything on it to some degree, save for the last 5-7 minutes of the main event.



Corey said:


> *NO But Recommended*
> 
> Villain Enterprises vs. Silas Young & The Briscoes _(ROH Honor Reigns Supreme)_ **** 3/4* (PCO is NOT FUCKING HUMAN. :mark: That man takes some absolutely nutty fucking bumps. This match is a blast. Watch it and be entertained by the chaos and chop battles.)


So what you're saying is, I should 100% watch this for PCO :becky2



Obfuscation said:


> (Y)
> 
> Truly can not stand Toni Storm. I wasn't expecting much from this match because of that, but I really like Ripley, shame such a big match for her really amounted to nothing.
> 
> Glad to see the other two women show up. Was wondering why Kay Lee Ray hasn't been used yet.


I generally like Storm, but I think she just did a pretty meh job of working as the babyface in peril. I don't remember her working in that role well prior to this to begin with. 

Ripley though is gonna be a star, especially since she's already improving a ton and is just 22.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> I think Kay Lee still has WOS house show dates, and that's why. Guess now that it's dead, HHH is cool with using her. Which is more than fine with me :cozy
> 
> Yeah, hopefully Ripley can go back to the states, and add a new wrinkle to that division. Her standing up to Shayna or the other 4HW could be loads of fun. Or she could bully IO and Sane, and that would be cool as well.


I know the stuff with ICW clearly keeps her relevant on their massive radar, but when she popped up for ROH last year - along with Viper - it really struck me as a surprise that they didn't lock either one down. I'm more open to women coming in to beef up WWE's divisions than men, kind of for obvious reasons, so if this means more limelight for her, all the better.

I say keep Ripley a full blown heel like she's been since returning to TV. She's got it down and it's working. Not to say she couldn't go toe to toe with Baszler in a rough house contra legit fighter type match, but most signs point to usually keeping the dynamics at specific odds. Now I just want to see this match. Baszler vs the world please.



Dr. Middy said:


> I generally like Storm, but I think she just did a pretty meh job of working as the babyface in peril. I don't remember her working in that role well prior to this to begin with.
> 
> Ripley though is gonna be a star, especially since she's already improving a ton and is just 22.


I'd consider it general tacked on WWE narrative. That and I can moan about her selling, lack there of, with the back, but despite me and how I feel, if the match was alienating fans of her's too? Then that's a bit of a misfire all around.

Ripley following this is gonna be something to see. WWE clearly likes her, so here's hoping more of the early success keeps coming her way.


----------



## Donnie

Yeah, she's been great as a heel, and I don't want to squash that anytime soon, just more Donnie planning for the future :lol More Rhea the better, in any form. That possible mean asshole match, though :cozy 

ROH missing the boat on talent :mj2 I hope that changes.


----------



## Corey

Donnie your name change is REALLY throwing me off here. :lol I'm pretty sure there was someone else named Ace on the forum really recently so it's fuckin with my head.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> Yeah, she's been great as a heel, and I don't want to squash that anytime soon, just more Donnie planning for the future :lol More Rhea the better, in any form. That possible mean asshole match, though :cozy
> 
> ROH missing the boat on talent :mj2 I hope that changes.


The loner heel vs the heel with back up. These scenarios. :monkey

ROH making good signings this year, but the Women of Honor roster is still pretty flat. Work in the progress, I suppose. At least it's established, now time to try and build with what you can. 

Speaking of ROH, keeping my eyes peeled for Honor Reigns Supreme. Dalton vs Lethal II is out there. :hmm:


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Donnie your name change is REALLY throwing me off here. :lol I'm pretty sure there was someone else named Ace on the forum really recently so it's fuckin with my head.





Obfuscation said:


> The loner heel vs the heel with back up. These scenarios. :monkey
> 
> ROH making good signings this year, but the Women of Honor roster is still pretty flat. Work in the progress, I suppose. At least it's established, now time to try and build with what you can.
> 
> Speaking of ROH, keeping my eyes peeled for Honor Reigns Supreme. Dalton vs Lethal II is out there. :hmm:



Sorry, Corey. My name got switched because of the awards, so now I'm ACE and he's Donnie, at least until Mania. Just avoid any posts from him, and you're good to go  

Shayna doing the classic "I'm the toughest in all the land" promo only to be interrupted by another tough heel wanting to shut this one up :monkey 

I've got to check out this PCO/Briscoe's interaction :monkey :sodone 99% sure I'll be talking about on here


----------



## Obfuscation

Already bypassing reality with Baszler & Ripley doing work, meanwhile actuality may tell me I have to endure people like Storm & Belair instead. This is some take the red pill/blue pill stuff.

PCO already making a mark in ROH. What a guy.


----------



## Donnie

Your sig quote is really doing wonders here 

PCO is on another level of "HOW THE FUCK?" I love him 

Jay/Dalton sounds like great fun.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Yeah, she's been great as a heel, and I don't want to squash that anytime soon, just more Donnie planning for the future :lol More Rhea the better, in any form. That possible mean asshole match, though :cozy
> 
> ROH missing the boat on talent :mj2 I hope that changes.


You never replied to my quote. What was it you didn't like about the women's title match? I thought it was very well done for both being as young as they are, I think both women are really quite good. What don't you like about Storm? This was my first time seeing either wrestle and I thought they did a fine job, Considering I'm one of those people that skip the women's matches this one keeping my interest throughout was quite something in my book.


----------



## Donnie

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> You never replied to my quote. What was it you didn't like about the women's title match? I thought it was very well done for both being as young as they are, I think both women are really quite good. What don't you like about Storm? This was my first time seeing either wrestle and I thought they did a fine job, Considering I'm one of those people that skip the women's matches this one keeping my interest throughout was quite something in my book.


"Dear Slim, I keep writing" 

Nah, just joking, old man Frost. 

I don't like her because I don't think she's as good as everyone says she, or wants to pretend she is, As I said before she's a decent wrestler nothing less nothing more, she's never blown me away. Her selling is trash, her comebacks lack fire, and I LOVE comebacks, so that's one that's really pissing me off, among other stuff. I just don't like her at all. Ripley is great but she had an off night.


----------



## MC

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> You never replied to my quote. What was it you didn't like about the women's title match? I thought it was very well done for both being as young as they are, I think both women are really quite good. What don't you like about Storm? This was my first time seeing either wrestle and I thought they did a fine job, Considering I'm one of those people that skip the women's matches this one keeping my interest throughout was quite something in my book.


Toni Storm is over pushed, overrated, awful at selling and emoting without it coming off as corny. Very sloppy from her OG Storm Zero (a piledriver, seriously. A sloppy piledriver, awful) to the simplest of strikes. Can't have a good match unless she is being lead by someone. When she is the underdog, with a never say die attitude, she is rotten to watch.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ace said:


> Going to need a NASTY explanation for such a low rating for the MOTN :armfold


Dis is what I wrote about it:



> They clearly wanted to have the MOTY here, and as a result, this came off as a really dull workrate-movez match. Way too long, too. All the four guys were super generic on the offense; your typical "big" moves & shitty transitions. I give them credit for trying something w/ the Trent FIP segment though; such a shame that it was so damn soulless. Same goes for Tyler's hot tag. I did like the 450 Splash nearfall though, that was legitimately great. Also having watched some Nigel McGuinness matches in the past few days leading up to this event, I must say that the London Dungeon that both Drake & Gibson did looked so goddamn weak. ***


----------



## Yeah1993

I liked the Blackpool opener meself. I'm only really piecing together now that Seven is actually a consistently natural FIP, and has some creativity to him like where he tossed one of the heels over the rope from his shoulders, then just started crawling over to Bate as best he could. He was obviously never going to make it but that's the greatness of FIPs. I have a habit of checking how long a match is before I watch it just so I know how long I'll be stuck for, so I knew there were multiple minutes after Bate got his hot tag and was worried they wouldn't fill it. Was pleasantly surprised, they hit quite a few beats but it never really came off as overkill to me other than maybe one kick out? I thought they came up with some great stuff too, like the double London dungeon and Drake diving on Bate while Bate was sat up on Gibson's shoulders. The dive from Seven into the dropkick from Drake was a'ight but I feel like it would have been better isolated in another match with less already going on. I had to read back a couple pages to get a memory jog and Corey reminded me of Seven selling the arm, really cool that he struggled for a sec taking part in the suplex/lariat combo move (still terrible with move names, me). I gotta sort of give bonus points to the match for Gibson being a douche heel that isn't afraid to be shat on for being a lame dickhead. My main issue with the match was those couple points where Bate took like two moves and felt the need to tag in a much more vulnerable Seven. The hot tag being made off of the "heel catches babyface jumping" spot is a little iffy because it's normally just such a great tease move, but Gibson being right in the corner for Bate to just wail on made me like it. I didn't watch anything from the show except for the minute or two of Mastiff's match. Wasn't enticed to keep it going but I could be talked into checking out everything else except the main event.


I think I've only seen Toni Storm from the MYC last year and if I formed any opinion on her from it, it wasn't important enough to commit to memory. Shrug?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Dalton vs. Lethal gets a YES from me. On par w/ their title match from last year. Very tight structure w/ Dalton starting off hot, getting cut off by a Lethal Injection, and then getting punished by Lethal's awesome work over the back & the ribs. Very refreshing World Title main event from what you usually see these days.


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended (*** 3/4)* for Sekimoto vs. Hama. The whole match is basically Sekimoto fighting to survive the onslaught of CRUSHING offense from the obese wonder but it's definitely a joy to watch and to see his comeback. Good stuff.


----------



## RatedTamer

*No BUT Recommended to (***3/4) -* *Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato from Pro Wrestling Zero 1 - 1/1/19*

Most of the match is Sekimoto being brutalized by some sick strikes and headbutts from Kohei(which were particularly gnarly) and Daisuke trying to survive by sneaking in those awesome lariats of his. Watch if you have the time.


----------



## antoniomare007

Daisuke had to survive Sato and Hama in back to back nights. He's the best.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sekimoto already making so much noise only two weeks into the year. :yoda


----------



## antoniomare007

Obfuscation said:


> Sekimoto already making so much noise only two weeks into the year. :yoda


And we still have the Violent Giants match airing next weekend, the Yuji Hino defense for the Z1 belt and whatever the hell is his next Strong Heavyweight match. Dear lord. I hope he doesn't over work himself, that's a lot of high end matches.


----------



## DELITE

Bring some ROH to the conversation 

*ROH TV 1/10*
*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tracy Williams* - What a masterful piece of technical wrestling* **** - No but highly recommended*

*Reigns Honor Supreme 
FinJuice vs Best Friends* - there were some good exchanges between Trent and Juice. I am now looking forward to their match for IWGP US title belt. The finish felt lame. *****
*Villiain Enterprises vs Briscoes* - Wow there were some brutal spots but it was good organized. ****1/2*
*Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle* - The start felt unique as Yaffa told but if the match ended after Jay Lethal's Elbow Drop I'll give more higher rating. From that point it was unnecessarily long. ****3/4 No but recommended*


----------



## Corey

DELITE said:


> *Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle* - The start felt unique as Yaffa told but if the match ended after Jay Lethal's Elbow Drop I'll give more higher rating. From that point it was unnecessarily long. ****3/4 No but recommended*


I don't think Lethal has ever won a match in ROH with the elbow drop fwiw

But this match only went 16 minutes.  I actually wanted them to get MORE time.


----------



## DELITE

Corey said:


> I don't think Lethal has ever won a match in ROH with the elbow drop fwiw
> 
> But this match only went 16 minutes.  I actually wanted them to get MORE time.


Why wrestlers always need to win after they finisher? Why not end a match after Diving Elbow Drop when the story of the match is Lethal working over Dalton Castle's ribs? It would bring some drama when he would hit it next time. And if Castle lost after the elbow drop he wouldn't look weak in losing. It could look like they just throw everything what they've got and Castle lose because 
his injured ribs. And after he heal his ribs he would come like a bigger threat for the champion in future.


----------



## Obfuscation

antoniomare007 said:


> And we still have the Violent Giants match airing next weekend, the Yuji Hino defense for the Z1 belt and whatever the hell is his next Strong Heavyweight match. Dear lord. I hope he doesn't over work himself, that's a lot of high end matches.


Indeed it is. But I have hope he knows his limits and if he's made it out of so many of these kinds of matches without a significant frequency of injury, he can keep it going.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to:

*Moustache Mountain vs. Zack Gibson & James Drake (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)*
****½. Loved every bit of this. Never seen either Gibson or Drake before, but they won me over in a big way. I can think of literally ONE tag match in NXT, ever (Revival vs. DIY 2/3 falls), that I'm prepared to say is unequivocally BETTER than this one. Revival/American Alpha, Revival/DIY I, Moustache Mountain/UE... This stands up to any of them.

*Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom)*
****½. They built this up as a big-time dream match, and I'd say it delivered. Nifty stuff all around.

No vote, but recommended:

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Jay White (Wrestle Kingdom)*
***¾. If Jay White's matches going forward are more like this and less like his overbooked G1 snoozefests, he's gonna do just fine. Also, here's to a new era of Okada being put in situations where he doesn't feel like he has to force super-long epics every time and can go back to reminding people what made us fall in love with him back in '12-'13.

Next up on the calendar:
- Omega/Tanahashi and Jericho/Naito
- Dunne/Coffey


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Day 2 13/01*

*Yes To:  Kaito Ishida vs U-T ****1/4*

Oh man! These two put on a wrestling clinic. A match filled with great back and forth wrestling. Tons of fight and fire between the two. Both constantly struggling to gain control, putting everything they had on the line. Tremendous fiery performances by both. U-T's long ankle spot on Ishida was so well done; one of the few dramatic moments in this match. Ishida's striking was fantastic, especially his kicks and he his selling of the leg towards the end, and the post match, was really good. The closing stretch was all kinds of good too. The kids of Dragon Gate putting on a show. 

*Yes To:  R.E.D. (Ben-K, Big R Shimizu & PAC) vs. Tribe Vanguard (Kagetora, KAI & YAMATO) *****

KAI in Tribe Vanguard is going to be awesome! 

*AND *

*Yes To:  MaxiMuM (Dragon Kid & Naruki Doi) vs. Natural Vibes (Kzy & Susumu Yokosuka)*****

Awesome finishing stretch.

Great show :done


----------



## DELITE

*RAW 1/14
*
Intercontinental Championship Triple threat - *Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley* - Good 13 minutes of storytelling ****1/2* - No but recommended
The main event was very trashy. I don't like Finn Bálor but he's fan favorite and Lesnar's matches with smaller guys are awesome, so I think its good choice. However the structure of this match... Bálor had already one match behind him and he got End of Days and Super AA and still kicked out. What I like about the finish is Claymore was really what put Cena down. *3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Rey Mysterio - WWE Smackdown 1/15/18
*
These two worked a hell of match, full of some great lucha, high spots, and some nice grappling to start off with. They had a wonderful chemistry throughout, and this might have been the best Mysterio match I’ve seen in a couple years. He looked great, Andrade looked amazing, and this got over huge with this crowd. I was impressed at hell myself with some of the spots, like Rey turning back the clock when he jumped off the turnbuckle and caught Almas with a hurricanrana to the outside. Tremendous match with a perfectly fine interference finish to set up possible future matches.

*****1/4
*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*YES to Rey Mysterio vs Andrade Cien Almas - WWE SmackDown Live #1013 - *****
Great TV match. The commercials and restholds, in the beginning, were a bit annoying but nothing huge. Also the ending sequence was a bit abrupt but typical TV stuff. These two could have a classic on PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Smackdown Live 1/15: Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade (yep, just Andrade)*

Awesome match. They took their time in the beginning. I even liked the headlock by Rey because there was a story there in keeping the young guy grounded. And then Almas fires back by keeping Rey in a hammerlock.

And then Almas turn it all around with a Powerbomb on the outside. And then you get fast paced action, great transitions, great counters. Another Canadian Destroyer. Call backs to their last match. A Hurricanrana from the top off the apron.

And it all ends with the heel using his valet to his advantage. The commercial breaks probably take it down a notch. But still an awesome match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Rey Mysterio vs Andrade on the Smackdown (1/15/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## FROSTY

ROH TV - 01.10.2019

Yes to:

-Tracy Williams vs Zack Sabre Jr. **** (easy 4 stars for me, the only thing this one was missing was more time.)

No to:

-The Briscoes vs SCU *** 3/4 (really fun hard hitting and well done tag title match.)


----------



## fabi1982

WWE Smackdown:

Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade - ****

Great match, these two have great chemistry and the crowd was into it as well, which made it even better.


----------



## Donnie

Rey Mysterio vs Andrade Cien Almas (Fuck that name change) 
****
Absolute banger. Great slow start to let both fight for dominance instead of just jumping right to it, and not building it. Cien's powerbomb was gross as hell, and Rey sold like death. I said it was nuts that Liger still moves as well as does at his age, same applies for Rey. Dude is just defying all logic at this point. The finishing run was killer, and escalated further and further until it hit that sweet spot. Cien getting the win was exactly what he needed to boost him in the eyes of the fans, and also hopefully a sign that he's going to get pushed to the moon. I could watch this another 3 or 4 times this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Actually thought that *Almas/Rey II* was a bit weaker than their first meeting. Still a very good time from start to finish though. Loved how it started off with them trying to outswagger each other. Also loved the headlock & wristlock stuff. Eventually the big MOVEZ become the focus of the match, with them busting out all kinds of cool stuff, and it's good. Andrade has some very solid viciousness to everything he does, and Rey is still as explosive as ever. I do think it would've worked way better as a sprint rather than a near 20 min match though. ****1/4*


----------



## antoniomare007

YES to

*Rey Mysterio vs Andrade Cien Almas* (that name is dope, I'm still calling him that) *- Smackdown 1/15/19*

That was fun as fuck to watch. If you are gonna do a "your turn/my turn" match with a lot of moves and nearfalls, this is they way you do it. Really liked how Rey looked like a grumpy veteran at times instead of the "ultimate underdog". The crucifix bomb was a mark out moment.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Actually thought that *Almas/Rey II* was a bit weaker than their first meeting. Still a very good time from start to finish though. Loved how it started off with them trying to outswagger each other. Also loved the headlock & wristlock stuff. Eventually the big MOVEZ become the focus of the match, with them busting out all kinds of cool stuff, and it's good. Andrade has some very solid viciousness to everything he does, and Rey is still as explosive as ever. I do think it would've worked way better as a sprint rather than a near 20 min match though. ****1/4*


I can understand that argument. But what I liked is that they did taker their time. There was an underlying story there with Andrade proclaiming himself as the future and Rey being the grizzled vet. It's why I like they took their time with the head locks and hammerlocks, and Rey keeping him grounded in the beginning.

And for me every move built up to the next with Rey constantly finding ways to maneuver around his bigger opponent. I also like that they had call backs to their previous matches so it actually feels like the wrestlers grew over time.

Some times I like a good sprint. But I appreciate more here that they took their time and let things build. That's how I see it anyways.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> I can understand that argument. But what I liked is that they did taker their time. There was an underlying story there with Andrade proclaiming himself as the future and Rey being the grizzled vet. It's why I like they took their time with the head locks and hammerlocks, and Rey keeping him grounded in the beginning.
> 
> And for me every move built up to the next with Rey constantly finding ways to maneuver around his bigger opponent. I also like that they had call backs to their previous matches so it actually feels like the wrestlers grew over time.
> 
> Some times I like a good sprint. But I appreciate more here that they took their time and let things build. That's how I see it anyways.


Oh yeah, they actually did tell a solid story & built things up for what was about to come w/ the early, slower stuff. I enjoyed it very much - Rey in particular killed it all the way through. The match actually reminded me of Almas' classic vs. Gargano in the way it was structured quite a bit. It just didn't fully suck me in like that one did - the first half with them setting up the story nicely was pretty great. The spotfest/movez section was good overall, and had a couple of legitimately great mark out worthy moments, but all in all, it's not the kind of wrestling that truly gets me going "holy shit this is so amazing" or anything. It was still good though, and I am all for Rey Rey getting the praise he deserves. 

Now need that heel Bryan vs. Rey Rey match that I've been wanting to see for almost 10 years now :cozy


----------



## MC

*WWE Smackdown Live 15/01*

*Yes To: Rey Mysterio vs Andrade ("Cien" Almas) *****

I adored the grappling at the beginning, Almas being real nasty and relentless w/ the hammerlock, keeping it on tight in the early goings. Mysterio showing his experiences, locking on headlocks to keep Almas grounded; catching him off guard a few times like the criss-cross spot. Loved the momentum switches in this match. The way they did it was so crisp and seamless. Good to see Almas scouting the flip piledriver, which was a great call back, only to get spiked w/ it later on. It only highlights Mysterio's experience and wit. The big bombs towards the end of the match were awesome too. Great to see Mysterio can still hang among the world's best.


----------



## FROSTY

ROH: Honor Reigns Supreme 1.13.2019

No to:

- Villain Enterprises vs The Briscoes & Silas Young *** 1/2 (Really crazy match, a lot of fun, highly recommended.)

Yes to: 

- Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle **** 1/4 (really enjoyed this match.)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES TO:
*
*El Idolo v. Rey Mysterio, SD Live 01/15/19 - *****

*Jay Lethal (c) v. Dalton Castle, Honor Reigns Supreme - *****


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Finally got around to watching this

AJPW New Year Wars	
*YES* Kai vs Kento Miyahara ****1/4


----------



## FROSTY

YES TO: 

Smackdown Live - 01.15.2019 - **** 1/2 (Awesome match! Wish it would have been longer, but the only thing that kept this from being even higher for me was Andrade not getting enough offense in. Seemed like it was almost all Rey.)


----------



## Corey

*HELL YES! (**** 1/4)* for Andrade vs. Mysterio. That was absolutely fantastic with incredible attention to detail. It takes a lot these days to get me to legit pop during a wrestling match but I honestly did on more than one occasion here. Andrade's reversal of the same sequence that he got hit with the destroyer last week was an awesome callback and then when Rey came back with a different way to hit it a few minutes later I went nuts. Also Rey picking his leg up when he was running the ropes to avoid Zelina's trip that he KNEW was coming was so fucking nifty. I pretty much loved everything about this from the slow feeling out process to the selling to Rey doing crazy shit that a 44 year old with bad knees should NOT be doing at all.  Wonderful, wonderful wrestling here.
@Yeah1993; I really hope you drool over this as much as I did. I feel like it's got you written all over it.


----------



## MC

*Sendai Girls 06/01*

*No but recommend: Sareee vs Chihiro Hashimoto ***1/2* 

Very good match. Only ever heard good things about Sareee, but I've not seen much, and she totally impressed me. Hashimoto was great as always. Very aggressive and rugged feel to this match. Really hope for a rematch because I feel like they have a better match in them


----------



## Donnie

*Dragón Lee vs Cavernario 2/3 falls *

FINALLY got around to watching this, although I'm still 2 weeks behind where I want to be :rusev I'm not well versed in CMLL so I have questions. Like, why is there a mini dressed like a chicken? Also, why does it look like the crowd doesn't care about anything, but then go nuts during moments? 

I haven't seen much of Cavernario before this, but walking out dressed like Fred Flintstone is enough to make me like you. I like Lee a lot, just a crazy dude. First fall was quick and dirty, and I really like Fred (Yeah, I'm calling him that) just beating the fuck of Lee and trying to beat him as quick as possible. He does just that to go 1-0. Fred throwing him all the outside was great, and Lee's bumping made it even better. I LOVED Fred trying to win by countout only to have the ref start counting him out, so he ran back in and gave him this AMAZING look, like "No, dude, you count him out, NOT me" He beat the shit out Lee in the corner and ripped his mask off which was enough to get the DQ. 3rd fall is where it sadly started to lose me, as I felt it went only a little too long for my tastes. Also, FUCK that ref, and his horrible count. I wanted to kick him in the shins. Fucking dick. Finishing run was very good, and I'd like to see these two in a normal match to see what they could produce. 

***1/2

GCW, IMPACT and whatever I find, is coming up next. Oh, and the stuff Nasty has been watching :sodone


----------



## Donnie

Eddie Edwards vs MOOSE (Falls Count Anywhere)
HOLY SHIT, THIS WAS KILLER. Felt like a true hate fuelled match. Eddie was a manic ball of energy with his amazing Tope's and Chops. MOOSE took a hell of a beating before hitting two gross apron powerbombs. The crowd brawl was a great call-back to the original NWA-TNA days. The ref telling MOOSE to get back into the ring because some will get killed, is the type of stuff I love. Eddie hit a huge Pescado off a staircase, before they went back to beating the piss out of each other. Chair were launched at MOOSE's head as hard as possible, and the big man, (who I'm not a massive fan of, but he won me over during this) didn't bother to protect himself, and just took them straight to the face. They get into a chop battle before MOOSE gets backdropped into a guardrail. Eddie goes insane with tons of cane shots to the big fella. Alisha runs out, grabs the cane and hits MOOSE as well. Double arm DDT ends it. WATCH THIS MATCH

****

LAX vs Lucha Bros ***3/4
WILD Sprint! If I listed all the crazy stuff they did in the match, I'd have to list everything. Go out of your way to watch this. 

I'll update this with any other bangers from Homecoming, before I watch GCW and Big Japan.


----------



## Donnie

Okami (Daichi Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani) vs. Kohei Sato & Yasufumi Nakanoue ***1/2 
First BJW match I've watched in a long, long time. Going to rectify this right now. Baby Hash rules, and has grown leaps and bounds from where I last saw him. His kicks would make his dad proud. Sato is a mean looking motherfucker! He's got a Mohawk, back tattoo and earrings. He beats the piss out of anyone he gets his hands on, so I really like him. Nakanoue is really good as well, and I want to see more of him. He wins with a GROSS lariato. 

More updates soon


Weapon Bringing Death Match 
3rd Generation Chimidoro Brothers (Takayuki Ueki & Toshiyuki Sakuda) vs. Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto ***
This is an enjoyable sub 10 minute death match. A razor board get used which is the mother of all death match toys. One guy gets cut open with a knife, while another has a bat broken over his lower back. Really fun stuff.

BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match 
Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Ryota Hama ****
Hama is one of the biggest humans I've ever seen, like, JESUS. 









Everything he does is amplified because of his size, from a simple shoulder block to a flip on top of a prone DS, everything looks deadly. 
They have a test of strength to start and it's AMAZING to watch a giant man in Daisuke, lose to this behemoth who doesn't even look to be trying that hard. Hama's control seg is wonderful as uses his weight to smother and destroy the champ. DS's selling is incredible! at time he looks like he's about to pass out, and at other times he laying on the ground with his eyes wide open, and clearly no one is at home. 

His comeback is killer as he unloads everything onto the big man, but while he can get him over for a hip-toss very early on, which he sold like it took everything out of him, or he can hit him with a powebomb off the ropes as Hama is too slow to jump, he can't knock him down no matter how hard he tries. He goes on a run of Lariats, and after Hama instinctively knocks him back towards the ropes, he runs back and nails a huge one to finally knock him down, and pin him :fuckyeah


TLC & Bring Your Own Weapon Tag Team Death Match 
Jimmy Havoc & Ryuji Ito vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda & Yuko Miyamoto ***1/2 
Loads of fun. Jimmy is making his debut, so he can nuts with everything he can think of, and he does a great job. I love Jimmy. Sakuda is a new favourite, and that's after watching him a couple times today. He's a tiny speedball that dies on EVERYTHING, my kind of wrestler. The other two do a good job as well, it's just that Havoc and Sakuda stood out. Lots of gross ladder bumps as you would expect. Jimmy gets the win with the Acid Rainmaker roud


----------



## DELITE

Andrade vs Rey Mysterio SD 1/15 ***3/4 No but recommended


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Day 4 16/01/2019*

*Yes To: Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker ****1/4*

The shooter, Kaito Ishida! As of right now, he might actually be my wrestler of the year. Catch up everyone else. 

Another fantastic showing by Kaito Ishida. Loved his dominant performance all match. From his cocky swagger in the beginning, where he essentially bullied Shun, to his stiff striking. Everytime Shun seemed to be making a comeback, Ishida laid in a nasty strike. Shun Skywalker simply couldn’t handle the strikes of Ishida and had to find a way around it; that’s basically the story of the match and they tell it very well. I’ve gotta give props to Shun. His comebacks were very well done, he pulled out some wicked aerial moves like a moonsault to the outside that got some tremendous height on it. Some of his kickouts where heart stopping at times as well. Great piece of simple storytelling, both guys delivering to their fullest and proving their worth.

*Here is the link for those who want to watch it (Do watch it):*


----------



## Corey

@MC; how was Mochi vs. Kondo from the same show?


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> @MC; how was Mochi vs. Kondo from the same show?


Not watched it yet actually, gonna catch it tomorrow. Heard it was great though.


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to Rey v. Andrade (no more Cien Almas?) 1/15. Almas (piss off) showing some disdain for Rey, while Rey tries to keep Almas close with the headlocks was a pretty great start. Almas goes right into the armbar after escaping the headlock which I thought was so fucking cool, because whether accidental or not he was pretty much responding with “not letting me use my speed? I can do this too, try me bitch.” So Rey tries him bitch and *Rey’s* the one who has to resort to the speed-based offense. Almas being an actual luchador sells for it better than all but maybe 3 – 5 Rey opponents in the WWE ever. Nice BOUNCE on the ground off of the ranas and shit. The powerbomb on the floor sets up the long finish run and both guys really put over the shit through the run time, by flopping around tiredly and urgently trying to get one over the other in between. Almas even had to get up pretty much immediately after a 619 for the finish, and I thought he did as well as he possible could have. Almas could have gotten more offense in, but I accept the legend having his number in the first match. Rey could enter a real interesting period of his career right now. He was always “the underdog” in a way because of the size difference, even against low card guys like Mike Knox who were never going to reach the heights Rey did. But in the Almas match I thought Rey came off as the honest-to-God favourite in every way; he actually didn’t have to fight upward a whole lot which seems impossible in WWE. Wonder if this is what we’ll continue to get with him.


----------



## Vox Machina

I'm catching up on some big matches right now. 

I watched Kaito Kiyomiya (c) vs. Kenou for GHC Heavyweight Championship. Outside of one really nice sequence, I thought it was just pretty good.


----------



## Donnie

Orange Cassidy vs Kikutaro ******
Greatest match ever. 


G-Raver vs Orin ***3/4 
A brutal disgusting fight with some incredible storytelling. If you can stand the blood, and the needle through Raver's mouth, you should check this out.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086692250309062657
Just giving everyone a heads up.


----------



## DELITE

*No but highly recommended Zack Sabre Jr. vs. PAC* for *RPW* British Heavyweight Championship from *Live at Cockpit 1/6*. Wow this looked like it's gonna be my first YES in 2019 but then the finish happened. Before that it was awesome. Sabre two days after Wrestle Kingdom match with Ishii going toe to toe with one of the hottest indy star today, Bastard PAC. It was weird to see Sabre being the one in defense. Two big egos struggling for control position. PAC getting from ZSJ's submission atempts by his incredible quicknes and strength. Sabre looked more and more exhausted and more and more frustrated. Which led to his fault and was caught into Rings of Saturn what was great moment. This also led to that cheap finish. What I didn't like except the finish was PAC's selling of the attacked leg. I hope it gonna have impact on finish but whatever. Postmach was great too. *****1/4*


----------



## Donnie

PAC vs Zack Sabre Jnr (LIVE AT THE COCKPIT-37)***1/2

This feels like the first match of series, or at least I hope that's the case. ZSJ spends the match trying to goad PAC into giving up a limb so he go FULL ZSJ on it. PAC initially avoids it, but he just can't help but get drawn into it, and he slowly pays for it. Lots of great arm and leg work from ZSJ, sadly PAC's selling isn't as amazing as I would like. He didn't no sell it or anything, but I was hoping for more. I loved him breaking out the Rings of Saturn, and the look of ZSJ face when he realised he'd forgotten PAC has a submission in his arsenal. Finishing was looking like it going to very good, but then we got the fuck finish. Still, a very fun match. 

Post Match: PAC calls Zack a disgrace to his mother, so ZSJ runs out and attacks him with a chair. He tries to break PAC's arm, BUT BILLY OSTRICH MAKES THE SAVE!!. He and PAC have a face off before Billy offers his hand, and PAC rejects it and leaves.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly I saw PAC vs. ZSJ and I thought it was completely boring. Like I get what people saw in it from a technical aspect and there was a story there but for a match that goes 25 + minutes, I wanted some more high octane action. And this match felt like it never got out of 1st gear.


----------



## Corey

Did you guys watch PAC/ZSJ via the one link floatin around on Youtube where the quality is pretty low? XWT is down and that sucks ass but if someone has a better quality link, hook a brother up.


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Did you guys watch PAC/ZSJ via the one link floatin around on Youtube where the quality is pretty low? XWT is down and that sucks ass but if someone has a better quality link, hook a brother up.


Got mine off XWT.


----------



## Corey

Ace said:


> Got mine off XWT.


Well what the hell. My screen has said '404 not found' on there for days.


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Well what the hell. My screen has said '404 not found' on there for days.


http://xtremewrestlingtorrents.net/details.php?id=183374


----------



## Dr. Middy

Ace said:


> PAC vs Zack Sabre Jnr (LIVE AT THE COCKPIT-37)***1/2
> 
> This feels like the first match of series, or at least I hope that's the case. ZSJ spends the match trying to goad PAC into giving up a limb so he go FULL ZSJ on it. PAC initially avoids it, but he just can't help but get drawn into it, and he slowly pays for it. Lots of great arm and leg work from ZSJ, sadly PAC's selling isn't as amazing as I would like. He didn't no sell it or anything, but I was hoping for more. I loved him breaking out the Rings of Saturn, and the look of ZSJ face when he realised he'd forgotten PAC has a submission in his arsenal. Finishing was looking like it going to very good, but then we got the fuck finish. Still, a very fun match.
> 
> Post Match: PAC calls Zack a disgrace to his mother, so ZSJ runs out and attacks him with a chair. He tries to break PAC's arm, BUT BILLY OSTRICH MAKES THE SAVE!!. He and PAC have a face off before Billy offers his hand, and PAC rejects it and leaves.


I saw this and was looking forward to how it would be.

Is it worth downloading the entire show just for this match?


----------



## Donnie

Dr. Middy said:


> I saw this and was looking forward to how it would be.
> 
> Is it worth downloading the entire show just for this match?


I've only watched PAC/ZSJ thus far, but I heard good things about the rest of the show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - PAC vs David Starr – Defiant Loaded #6*

Enjoyable overall, and backed with a hot crowd. PAC does a great job as an asshole cocky heel, but I feel like it makes for lesser matches since he is doing just less in general, as Starr took most of the match with his comebacks in the underdog role. I don’t care for Starr much but I enioyed him here. Overall it was very fun thanks to this crowd, but not a MOTYC. Watch it to see how over PAC was in his hometown.

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Eddie Edwards vs Moose – Impact Wrestling: Homecoming
*
A simple, yet very effectively done falls count anywhere match with a superb babyface performance by Edwards in an underdog role against a much bigger opponent in Moose. They didn't do a ton of innovative spots, but what they did really had the crowd going, so it was done well!

****3/4
*

*YES to LAX (Santana and Ortiz) vs Lucha Bros (Pentagon and Fenix) - Impact Wrestling: Homecoming
*
So they just decided to go for a fast paced sprint of a spotfest, and stayed with it throughout the entire match. It was a ton of fun, and I appreciate that they didn’t try to sugarcoat it and make into something that it wasn’t. This was also my first time seeing this iteration of LAX, and they’re damn good as a team. It shouldn’t be a surprise that putting them with two guys like Pentagon and Fenix would translate into such a fun match, and really the only complaint I have is how it suddenly ended. Perhaps this opens it up for another match down the line.

*****
*



Ace said:


> I've only watched PAC/ZSJ thus far, but I heard good things about the rest of the show.


Hmm, I haven't downloaded much from XWT in awhile, I guess I can use some of my ratio on this show 

I do hope PAC does some more in that match though. Really like how he's handling his heel character, but it does make for less interesting matches if he's just doing less overall.


----------



## Donnie

Dr. Middy said:


> Hmm, I haven't downloaded much from XWT in awhile, I guess I can use some of my ratio on this show
> 
> I do hope PAC does some more in that match though. Really like how he's handling his heel character, but it does make for less interesting matches if he's just doing less overall.


Do it, Doc 

Yeah, he doesn't get to break out all his big stuff during this, sadly. I assume he's saving all that for the Osprey match. At least I'm hoping he is.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato - Pro Wrestling Zero1 - Happy New Year 01/01*

The simplistic nature of this was great. It wasn't flashy, in fact, a lot of it was ugly yet brutal, especially a lot of the offense Sato was throwing. It's funny considering they started so damn respectfully, then we're watching Sato just try to kick in the chest of Sekimoto with those kicks. Much of this match was full of these stiff strikes, while it was Sekimoto that contributed more than just this. It was a fantastic little match, both guys beat the hell out of one another, although that headbutt stuff was completely unnecessary and actually angered me a bit. We know how dangerous that is, and everybody knows that Shibata nearly died from that kind of headbutt. There is zero reasons for real ones being done like that at this point.

That being said, really enjoyed this!

******


----------



## NastyYaffa

PAC's matches vs. Starr & ZSJ were both total snoozefests. He's so goddamn generic when wrestling as a "heel" in these over 20 min matches.

Can't wait for the match vs. WALTER, which could be absolutely awful if he keeps on insisting w/ this shtick.


----------



## MC

Oh yeah, heel PAC is an absolute bore. He stunk out the building with his match with Flamita last year due to his "heel work" which is just slow, dull, weak offence. I mean seriously, who has a dull match with Flamita? Thankfully he has dropped it on Dragon Gate, was hoping it would be the same elsewhere. Guess not. :sleep


----------



## Donnie

I like his heel work :armfold

Unless he does it in the Ostrich match, then I might cry :mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC is basically carrying over his "King of the Cruiserweights" gimmick from his time in 205 Live now to his return to independent wrestling.

And if I'm being honest, so far at least, I enjoyed hist stuff more from 205 Live than what I'm seeing now. I just found his matches overall more entertaining where on Dragon Gate or Rev Pro or wherever else, his overly deliberate pace just doesn't feel like PAC/Neville, at least for me.

Don't get me wrong, I realize how important that gimmick was to him and again, I loved it on 205 Live. But something hasn't clicked for me since he came back.


----------



## antoniomare007

*MOTHERFUCKING BIG ASS, HUGE YES!!!* to

*Strong BJ vs Violent Giants - All Japan Tag Titles, BJW 1/13/19*

AHHHHHHHHH







!!!! One of those matches were your expectations are sky high and they are fully met and even surpassed. 26 minutes of a fucking war between four dudes that do not care one bit about the other team. This was worked like an interpromotional match should be, with the home team from a smaller promotion having to fight from underneath all night and having to reach deep just to reset the action to a leveled playing field. Suwama and Shuji are perfect as the dominant champs, it's not easy to make Strong BJ look like underdogs, specially on a long match, but they dominated them for 3/4 of the match and not only it made sense, but it was compelling to watch. Daisuke - the man who's celebrating his 20th anniversary on this show - is the face in peril, and as his matches from the previous week against Sato and Hama showed. he's awesome at selling the beating with his facial expressions and body language. With Sekimoto only trying to survive the onslaught, Yuji is left as the savior of the team and boy does he show up, we get EXTRA FIRED UP YUJI







the strikes, the suplexes, the lariats are all done with such passion and intensity that you can't help but love this dude. Still, Violent Giants are not to be fucked with so Okabayashi's hot tag doesn't have a lasting effect, the timing of their cut offs were perfect every single time, to the point Korakuen was booing Suwama every time he was on top because he was spoiling their fun. At some point to whole crowd boos them because they want Strong BJ to comeback so bad but Shuji and Suwama are just too damn good. Strong BJ's struggle to stay in the fight is so well done by both team that when they reach the "double German suplex" spot you are rooting for it like a little kid. The ending is so satisfying you legit feel like









There's excess in this match but I had zero problem with it. The two times there's blatant no selling because of a fighting spirit spot was either still sold (Yuji acting on instinct, barely standing) or was a set up for a comeback (Shuji getting crushed by Daisuke's lariat). And all the nearfalls were fitting for an interpromotional title match, besides almost all of them were credible and well done, Korakuen was going nuts at some of them. And even with all of that, they find the time to do do little things like Suwama's desperate attempt to avoid Yuji to gain momentum on the ropes, or Shuji refusing to get suplexed, and Strong BJ's selling of the beating and moment. 

Yes it's only January but this is match of the fucking year by far, and best the thing I've seen in like 7 months and probably more.



---------------------------------------------------

*Recommended*

*Takuya Nomuta vs Fuminori Abe - BJW 1/13/19*

Only 6 of 10 minutes were shown  and in a matchup like this one those 4 minutes are necessary to fully enjoy what they are trying to do. Regardless of that, it was a dope rematch. Great mat exchanges, some brutal strikes and a sense of urgency by both since the bell rang. I hope this makes it in full on BJW Core once it becomes functional again.

At the end of the match, both guys cut a promo saying the want to win all the belts. Abe the Jr title, Nomura the Strong Heavy title and both want...THE ALL ASIA TAG BELTS


----------



## Corey

I'm just over here trying to figure out why XWT isn't working for me but it's fine for everyone else.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy shit Violent Giants vs Strong BJ sounds so good :mark:


----------



## RatedTamer

*YES To: Rey Mysterio vs Andrade Cien Almas - WWE SmackDown 15.01.2019 - ****1/4 *

Fuck yeah! Loved the beginning with Almas's insistence on softening Rey's arm with a Hammerlock to set his finish, and Rey's headlocks were just as good. From then on everything in the match naturally bled into what preceded it, which made the eye-popping back-and-forth sequences even more enjoyable to watch because they all had meaning and purpose within the match's story. A standout WWE TV affair is so rare these days, but by any standard this is an excellent match. Rey's continued longevity is still baffling.


----------



## TJQ

*YES*
*Zack Sabre Jr vs Tracy Williams @ ROH TV 1/10 *****
_Good god almighty I love these lads. Had been a while since I had the pleasure of seeing them wrestle each other (All the way back to 10/15/17 @ EVOLVE 95) and it was 9 beautiful minutes of exactly the kind of stuff you would expect from these two, urgent technical wrestling with some fantastic counters. Happy to see that Hot Sauce is making moves, I've been a fan of the guy for years and always hoped he'd find massive success somewhere, hopefully he finds it in ROH._


*No But Recommended*
*Andrade Cien Almas vs Rey Mysterio @ Smackdown Live 1/15 ***1/2*

*Jay Lethal (c) vs Dalton Castle @ ROH Honor Reigns Supreme ***3/4*


----------



## 777

work on Tuesdays so just getting to Andrade vs Mysterio (01/15)...

YES

First match so far this year I have no reservations about putting on the MOTY list.


----------



## MC

*BJW To Was Gat Early 13/01*

*No But Recommend: Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) ***1/2*

When Strong BJ vs Violent Giants was announced for this show, I was like gaaaah, and I thought this was very good match. Loved the little start by Seikimoto and Suwama, exchanging some grappling, trying to feel each other out, countering each other then standing off. That was good. Then the finishing stretch was pretty awesome. Sekimoto was fantastic here with his energetic, fiery offence whilst also selling all the damage of the match too. Ishikawa's knees were brutal as hell and he hit some big moves that got me off my seat. Him and Ishikawa going off was my favourite parts of the match; some great exchanges between the two. Hoping for a one on one match between them soon. Now for the disappointing parts. The middle section was kinda just there, some nice back and forth exchanges but it all seemed really basic and it didn't reach the level I wanted from it. Overall this felt like a very good battle between four big men, it just didn't reach that level of being a great match for me. 

*No But Recommend: Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura ***1/2*

I actually thought this was better than the Violent Giants vs Strong BJ match, tbh. If given perhaps a few more minutes (maybe a 12 minute run time in total) this could've been a MOTYC but alas, this was still pretty goddamn good. Some excellent grappling, the striking was great and it felt like a competitive battle. It just needed a bit more time to settle.


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> *BJW To Was Gat Early 13/01*
> 
> *No But Recommend: Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) ***1/2*
> 
> When Strong BJ vs Violent Giants was announced for this show, I was like gaaaah, and I thought this was very good match. Loved the little start by Seikimoto and Suwama, exchanging some grappling, trying to feel each other out, countering each other then standing off. That was good. Then the finishing stretch was pretty awesome. Sekimoto was fantastic here with his energetic, fiery offence whilst also selling all the damage of the match too. Ishikawa's knees were brutal as hell and he hit some big moves that got me off my seat. Him and Ishikawa going off was my favourite parts of the match; some great exchanges between the two. Hoping for a one on one match between them soon. Now for the disappointing parts. The middle section was kinda just there, some nice back and forth exchanges but it all seemed really basic and it didn't reach the level I wanted from it. Overall this felt like a very good battle between four big men, it just didn't reach that level of being a great match for me.
> 
> *No But Recommend: Fuminori Abe vs. Takuya Nomura ***1/2*
> 
> I actually thought this was better than the Violent Giants vs Strong BJ match, tbh. If given perhaps a few more minutes (maybe a 12 minute run time in total) this could've been a MOTYC but alas, this was still pretty goddamn good. Some excellent grappling, the striking was great and it felt like a competitive battle. It just needed a bit more time to settle.


Something tells me you are gonna enjoy Strong BJ vs VG more in a couple more weeks/months if you re watch it.

Abe vs Nomura II suffered from editing more than match length, imo.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> *YES*
> *Zack Sabre Jr vs Tracy Williams @ ROH TV 1/10 *****
> _Good god almighty I love these lads. Had been a while since I had the pleasure of seeing them wrestle each other (All the way back to 10/15/17 @ EVOLVE 95) and it was 9 beautiful minutes of exactly the kind of stuff you would expect from these two, urgent technical wrestling with some fantastic counters. Happy to see that Hot Sauce is making moves, I've been a fan of the guy for years and always hoped he'd find massive success somewhere, hopefully he finds it in ROH._


Not sure if you're the type of person that's bothered by this but that match was taped back in 2018 after Final Battle.

Also that Rey/Almas rating is far too low buddy so I'm gonna need you to rewatch that one.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Not sure if you're the type of person that's bothered by this but that match was taped back in 2018 after Final Battle.
> 
> Also that Rey/Almas rating is far too low buddy so I'm gonna need you to rewatch that one.


Ya I was aware of that, with TV tapings I tend to use the air date :lol Good lookin out, tho.


----------



## Donnie

AJPW World Tag Team Title Match 
Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) *****
OH MY GOD! This was an absolute incredible match. Because I'm only just getting into BJW, I had know idea what to really expect out of these teams, holy shit they showed me why I should care about them. The VG's are old mean looking pieces of shit, who hit really fucking hard. And SBJ are a Goddamn unit, both figuratively and literally. DS is fast becoming a favourite as everything he does from beating the fuck out of someone,or getting his ass kicked and doing some of the best selling I've ever seen. He's just the best. Yuji is a wreaking ball after my heart. I loved everything about this, even the length didn't really bother me because they were always doing something, or selling big moves and exhaustion. Yeah, this my new MOTY. Everyone watch this.

EDIT; re-watched it, going the full 5 :rusevyes


----------



## Corey

***** for ZSJ vs. PAC. Shockingly the match didn't feel that long to me despite going nearly 25 minutes. I thought the submissions were really good and engrossing but PAC never bothered to sell any of the leg work that was done to him and then the finish happened and it all just felt like kind of a waste of time. I would certainly be down for a rematch somewhere down the road though cause I thought it was building really nicely and the length didn't really bother me at all.

--------------

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie _(RPW New Year's Resolution)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDAyMTM4ODA2OA==.html?spm=a2hzp.8244740.0.0

Sabre really on his a-game here with his relentless attack on the right arm. Irie's selling for the most part is excellent and he really comes off a guy that pays attention to detail with stuff like that and tries hard to get his opponent's work over. I really dug the way these two worked off of each other too. When Irie isn't being tied in knots the offense he gets in is MAJOR and really does some damage. It's such a simple structure but when everything is executed properly, even in a situation where it's kind of obvious that the challenger isn't winning, it's still so enjoyable. Loved the finish too. Great match, check it out.


----------



## Donnie

BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title 344.440 Thumbtacks Match 
Masaya Takahashi (c) vs. Ryuji Ito ***1/2

We start with a line of thumbtacks being drawn down the middle of the ring, and from there we get one motherfucker of a violent match. Both dues gets ripped apart from the tacks and lighttubes, really hard to watch at times, which is one the points of these matches. Massive jackhammer through glass and tacks ends it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

GIANTS vs. Strong BJ was real good, but kinda wanted it to be much more given the reviews 

***1/2. Solid FIP work by Daisuke and Suwama + Big Shuji are glorious nasty bastards. Did drag a bit by the end though.

5 stars to the new tag team gear of Shuji & Suwama though. Those jackets :banderas


----------



## Branaman0

All Out (Akito, Konosuke Takeshita, & Yuko Ino) vs. Strong Hearts (CIMA, Duan Yingman, & T-Hawk) DDT Maji Manji Super New Year Special ****1/4: Making it my goal to watch more puro outside of NJPW this year. I heard great things about this match and its been awhile since I watched DDT so thought this would be a great start! This was a very fun six man match with great action throughout with the final minutes really standing out. This was the first time watching The Strong Hearts wrestle and I was definitely not disappointed! I think this will be the year of OWE and The Strong Hearts.


----------



## Taroostyles

NXT Takeover Blackpool 

Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans-****1/4

Fantastic tag team match with a great closing stretch. I thought Gibson and Drake were really spotlighted here and they used their past as a team to show their unity. This match I felt followed a little different formula than some of the other great tags we've seen from MM as the beginning was really slow. But they built the energy and I liked the decision to go against the grain with the 1st champs. Great match.


----------



## Corey

I'll go **** 3/4* for Violent Giants vs. Strong BJ. I really don't have anything negative to say about it. I enjoyed the match a lot (especially those interactions between Yuji & Shuji) but it just didn't resonate enough with me to reach that upper echelon of matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio vs Andrade 2/3 Falls match on the Smackdown (1/22/19) episode.

I gave this good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

No nominations, but watched a bunch of good shit today - big recommendations to the following:

Stardom 8th Anniversary:
Utami vs. Viper - ***1/2
Momo vs. Tam Nakano - ***3/4
Kagetsu vs. Jungle Kyona - ***1/4

SD & 205:
Rey vs. Andrade - ***1/2
Metalik vs. Carrillo - ***1/2

:dance


----------



## Corey

I'm still gonna give a *YES! (****)* to Rey/Andrade 2 out of 3 Falls, even with the finish. I loved the story, the selling, and their way of somehow still giving us spots & sequences we haven't seen before in their other matches. The powerbomb off the top was NASTY and Mysterio sold it amazingly throughout the match, even throwing water all over his face much later to wake up. If you blink then you miss how the 2nd fall ends but it got over the destroyer beautifully with how devastating it can be and it can be hit out of nowhere. Another very enjoyable match that starts with a bang and was paced wonderfully.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah **** for Almas/Mysterio even with the finish, those 2 guys have that natural chemistry you can't create sometimes. Rey looks better than he did 10 years ago and Almas is a bonafide stud. Give them 20-25 minutes on a PPV and I would be shocked with anything less than a classic.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not going to nominate Andrade vs. Rey 2/3 Falls, but will recommend it for sure.

I think there is some law of diminishing returns with this being the 3rd time the've face off in consecutive weeks. And it could have been a little longer for my liking.

But, these 2 continue to go out there and show great chemistry and innovated. A Top Rope Powerbomb from the Top by Andrade. A Baseball Slide to the outside into a Sunset Flip that whips Andrade into the barricade.

Yes, I just typed that freaking sentence. If Rey could have landed that Back Flip DDT near the end, it would have elevated the match even more.


----------



## DELITE

ROH TV 1/17

Pretty good episode that started with bullshit opener between Facade and Eli Islom which I would like to forget. But then there was MOTN between *RUSH* and *TK O'Ryan*. High competitive match, they looked like they didn't sell for each other which added on drama. Awesome atmosphere and good introduction for RUSH in ROH. Only negative thing I have is TKO's dullness character work. But pure match was* ***3/4* for me. This match was example what I would want to see when I turn on ROH. Main event was good street fight between two appropriate gimmicks for this match.* Beer City Bruiser *and *Silas Young* have history between each other as well. I think that match deserves ****1/4*.


----------



## MC

*Stardom 8th Anniversary 14/01*

*No But Recommend: Kagetsu vs. Jungle Kyona ***3/4*

Man get rid of the forced Korakuen Hall Balcony spot/Brawling and this is a MOTYC. Oh well. This still rules. Jungle though . Kagetsu's title reign honeslty hasn't been the best. Good in ways but not that great performance that makes a title reign special but this was that. She was fantastic.

*No But Recommend: Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano ***3/4*
Now Tam isn't a great wrestler, but she pulled her weight here. Momo and her kicks = Excellence. Great match. 

*Rest of the rating*
_Viper vs. Utami Hayashishita: ***1/2
Arisa Hoshiki, Mayu Iwatani & Saki Kashima vs. Queen's Quest (AZM, Bea Priestley & Konami) ***_
---
*WWE Smackdown 22/01*

*No To : Andrade vs Rey ****

Solid match but not much in terms of depth past the greatest hits.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah1993 said:


> *YES* to Rey v. Andrade (no more Cien Almas?) 1/15. Almas (piss off) showing some disdain for Rey, while Rey tries to keep Almas close with the headlocks was a pretty great start. Almas goes right into the armbar after escaping the headlock which I thought was so fucking cool, because whether accidental or not he was pretty much responding with “not letting me use my speed? I can do this too, try me bitch.” So Rey tries him bitch and *Rey’s* the one who has to resort to the speed-based offense. Almas being an actual luchador sells for it better than all but maybe 3 – 5 Rey opponents in the WWE ever. Nice BOUNCE on the ground off of the ranas and shit. The powerbomb on the floor sets up the long finish run and both guys really put over the shit through the run time, by flopping around tiredly and urgently trying to get one over the other in between. Almas even had to get up pretty much immediately after a 619 for the finish, and I thought he did as well as he possible could have. Almas could have gotten more offense in, but I accept the legend having his number in the first match. Rey could enter a real interesting period of his career right now. He was always “the underdog” in a way because of the size difference, even against low card guys like Mike Knox who were never going to reach the heights Rey did. But in the Almas match I thought Rey came off as the honest-to-God favourite in every way; he actually didn’t have to fight upward a whole lot which seems impossible in WWE. Wonder if this is what we’ll continue to get with him.


I'll read this every so often and wonder where the match this good was when I just saw 14 minutes of boredom & bad WWE formatting. :mj2


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> I'll read this every so often and wonder where the match this good was when I just saw 14 minutes of boredom & bad WWE formatting. :mj2


(N)(N)(N)

0/10 for this post


----------



## Obfuscation

Calm down, now.


----------



## Yeah1993

Obfuscation said:


> I'll read this every so often and wonder how they had a match that good, also *Airplane*, like how good is that movie? Holy shit. BRB gotta go feed my frogs, when I get back I'm gonna rant on how shitty Tetsuya Naito is.


The north-of-the-equator me. :drose


Sort of surprised you didn't like it after digging the tag from the previous week, though. Do you watch WWE back-to-front, btw? Curious how much you could possibly take at this point. I'm a coward who can't even commit to watching MLW every week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah1993 said:


> The north-of-the-equator me. :drose
> 
> 
> Sort of surprised you didn't like it after digging the tag from the previous week, though. Do you watch WWE back-to-front, btw? Curious how much you could possibly take at this point. I'm a coward who can't even commit to watching MLW every week.


"Feed my frogs" NO. :lol

I didn't watch it THAT close together, but what tends to be the flaw of WWE still just kind of happens in that it doesn't take me long to figure it out and then it sort of falls apart because of it, as I've stated before, etc. (consider this a Vince-led aspect, I suppose, seeing how each week 205 Live is working 90% of the time and that's more of a Trips project) That Smackdown was really awful though, so that hurt, but I was plenty game for the match; it just let me down. The Canadian Destroyer spot really, really needs to not be a weekly move, too.


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended*

Silas Young vs. Bandido _(ROH Road to G1 Supercard: Dallas)_ **** 3/4* (One hell of a traditional matchup here that surpassed my expectations. Easy story to follow that really built well to the high spots)

*Tag Wars Round 1:* Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Tracy Williams & Mark Haskins _(ROH Road to G1 Supercard: Dallas)_ **** 1/2* (Very fine tag wrestling. Clean and crisp with a sweet finish)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bandido vs. Silas was indeed a BANGER. Rock solid storytelling throughout & awesome performances by both. ***1/2

Hot Sauce & Haskins vs. Gresham & Lethal was also very enjoyable apart from a couple of things. Hot Sauce's knee selling was pretty spotty & Haskins has a fetish for slapping his own thigh, but other than those complaints, it was a very nice tag bout. Gresham & Lethal make for a very good team. ***

Good shouts @Corey (Y)


----------



## Corey

Has anyone else in this thread watched ZSJ vs. Irie? I can't be the only one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Has anyone else in this thread watched ZSJ vs. Irie? I can't be the only one.


I did, thought it was pretty good. *** 1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Has anyone else in this thread watched ZSJ vs. Irie? I can't be the only one.


I watched it like the day before you nominated it. I think I'd go **3/4 on it - a very enjoyable time, but also felt like a house show match for Zack of sorts. Basic stuff from him & also didn't feel Irie much on the offense.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Has anyone else in this thread watched ZSJ vs. Irie? I can't be the only one.


Watched it. It was fine. ZSJ didn't do anything interesting and whilst Irie tried, it just didn't work. It happens occasionally. **1/4


----------



## Corey

Oh well then.


----------



## Obfuscation

I might if I remember to do so later. (still got some other stuff to watch) Love the match pairing on paper.


----------



## MC

*PROGRESS Chapter 83: Remove Child Before Ironing 20/01*

*No But Recommend: Timothy Thatcher vs Ilja Dragunov ***3/4*

This was really good. Highly physical match between the two most intense filled wrestlers today. Great back and forth with both trading big blows and nasty slaps/chops. Crowd seemed hot for this match and both guys with the duel chanting. Some great subtle selling from Thatcher and Ilja's big moves looked awesome. Good stuff from them.



MC said:


> *No But Recommend: Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano ***3/4*.


So rewatched this w/ the STARDOM version and I'm gonna bump it up to a *YES and ****1/4*

Both shined here. Momo was an excellent bully here. Her entire dismissive demeanour towards Tam. Her stuff kicks which at the beginning was just little teasers but towards the end were killer blows that were desperately trying to end the match. She blended her performance and role into Tam's perfectly. I wouldn't say Tam was the underdog here in the sense that she was selling the entire match but she was very scrappy, found ways to match and even beat Momo with her kicks and suplexes. Everything was quick and urgent from her and of course, her selling was great. Great pacing too like most modern day Joshi matches have. Like I said in my previous comment, Tam Nakano isn't not a great wrestler but she brought it, and brought it all in this match. Everything just clicked and meshed together greatly.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to Omega/Tanahashi from Wrestle Kingdom. The best thing I can say about a 40-minute match in 2019 is that it didn't feel 40 minutes long, and this one didn't. It didn't exactly fly by, either, but I feel like WK main events are designed not to. Most of the last few have lost some luster for me on a second viewing, but for now, I'll call this one ****½.

*YES* to Jericho/Naito from WK. I've been beyond over "hardcore" for well over a decade, and I wasn't exactly looking forward to a match involving post-WWE Jericho, a guy whose very best match reviews from last year tended to include the phrase "smoke and mirrors" a lot, but this was damn good. ****, maybe more.

I feel like I just don't have the stomach for Dunne/Coffey right now. Next up: Violent Giants vs. Strong BJ, and Rey/Andrade from 1/15.


----------



## Corey

NXT Takeover: Phoenix had two absolutely incredible matches.

*NXT Tag Team Championship:* Undisputed Era (c) vs. War Raiders ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This was SO physical and all action. Absolutely loved it from bell to bell. Crowd was going nuts and the false finishes were great. War Raiders entrance was badass too and they got over BIG time tonight.

*NXT North American Championship:* Ricochet (c) vs. Johnny Gargano ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Oh my god. I had NO idea what I was in store for with this match but it was absolutely amazing. So smooth in the early going with Johnny trying to play Ricochet's game and him having none of it with the reversals. From there it was just flat out incredible back and forth wrestling and transitions. Fantastic counters and all out drama down the stretch. The brainbuster on the concrete was absolutely fucking DISGUSTING. My new match of the year, topping Omega/Tanahashi. :mark:

Ciampa vs. Black had a handful of things I really liked but ultimately felt too long and the finishing stretch was just overdone and repetitive. Good selling from Black though. **** 1/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles on NXT TakeOver: Phoenix.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title on NXT TakeOver: Phoenix.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black for the NXT title on NXT TakeOver: Phoenix.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NXT Takeover Phoenix: The War Raiders vs. The Undisputed Era*

Just an an awesome tag team opener. Roddy was on form tonight. O'Reilly did a great job of selling the Raider's offense and attacking the leg. Hanson in particular had a break out night IMO. And it's just one of those matches that had you on the edge of your seat watching it.

*NXT Takeover Phoenix: Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet*

I will say the one negative about this match is that it did get too cute at times with some exchanges they had. Trying a bit too hard for some of those sequences.

But, this match did pick up big time into something really exciting. I loved Ricochet's cocky attitude in this match whether it be constantly countering Johnny's moves or landing on his feet after Super Hurricanrana attempt from Gargano.

And some of the counters they pulled off in this match were great like Johnny countering a back handspring from Ricochet into a Gargano Escape. And then Ricochet countering a Suicide Dive by catching Ricochet only for Gargano to counter that into a Reverse Rana. I also like liked them calling back to past Takeovers by Ricochet teasing the Hurricanrana to the floor only to hit a huge dive to the outside.

And Gargano finally just saying screw it and using the concrete right into the Slingshot DDT was a great finish.



Riddle/Ohno and Bianca/Shayna were decent. So was Black/Ciampa. But for whatever reason it lacked some big heat despite telling a good story with the leg.


----------



## Ace

NXT Takeover Phoenix: 
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet *****
Biana v Shayna ****
Ciampa vs Black **** 1/4

Haven't seen the tag match yet.


----------



## Taroostyles

War Raiders/Undisputed-****1/4
Gargano/Ricochet-****3/4
Black/Ciampa-****1/4


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*WWE NXT TakeOver: Phoenix*

*YES to Undisputed ERA (c) vs War Raiders - NXT Tag Team Championship - ****1/4
NO to Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno - ***1/4
YES to Ricochet (c) vs Johnny Gargano - NXT North American Championship - ****3/4
NO to Shayna Baszler (c) vs Bianca Belair - NXT Women's Championship - **3/4
YES to Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Aleister Black - NXT Championship - ****1/2*

Great show, altogether with three amazing matches. The other two matches were really nothing to write home about. So probably a slightly below average TakeOver, because of two uninspiring matches.

UE/War Raiders was great especially KOR and Strong show how well they can work against bigger guys even as heels. This was mostly a spotfest but a good way to showcase the War Raiders.

Ricochet/Gargano was amazing from start to finish with a lot of psychology throughout, which is why I don't understand the criticism this match is receiving. The whole story of the match going into it was how far Johnny would go to win the title and they played that up from the beginning with the proposed handshake by Ricochet, then Gargano hesitating to use the exposed floor until he finally decided to use the floor and cross that line to capture the title. A very good story told throughout in my opinion. The technical wrestling and high-flying was also great in this match as expected. Big thumbs up.

Ciampa/Black was amazing as well. This was purely based on psychology and not so much on spots. Ciampa working over the leg was very good and the commentary team put over how that affects Black's ability to hit the Black Mass, which played into the last spot of the match. Black' selling was very good and both men worked the match very well. My only gripe was the repeated finishers at the end, they could have put a twist on it their. Also, I am not the biggest fan of the Fairytale Ending as a finisher, doesn't look impactful at all, so Ciampa hitting it what 5 times was a bit annoying. But apart from that great.

Altogether a very great show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ciampa vs Black was (Y). 

That's about it.


----------



## MC

I might need to watch Black vs Ciampa tomorrow because in a vacuum, I feel like this could've been better but the abused the kicks outs early in the night that I, nor the crowd to any notable degree, reacted to the Fairy Tale ending kick outs. Yeah, gonna rewatch it tomorrow, if I remember.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NXT Takeover: Phoenix was another excellent NXT show.

*YES to Undisputed Era (Kyle O'Reilly and Rodrick Strong) vs War Raiders (Hanson and Raymond Rowe)*

KOR and Strong can be arguable Takeover MVPs considering they consistently have terrific matches each time, and this being good was no surprise. What was a surprise is now great this ended up being, as Hanson and Rowe both gave their best performances in NXT, and in a long time in general if you ask me. This was a wild ride of a match as KOR and Strong usually have, but with the addition of HOSSES, especially Hanson who looked like a star in this with some of the stuff he was doing (300 lbs hairy dude doing a springboard elbow off the ropes!). Crowd adored everything they did, and I think this finally made War Raiders look legit, given they've only been around in supporting roles till now. I enjoyed the hell out of this.

*****1/4*

*NO to Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno
*
Solid match, although I didn't expect Ohno to just destroy him for 80% of the match (although it looked good, unsurprisingly). Riddle got the win by just destroying him with elbows which was a nice change of pace. This didn't live up to expectations for me though, although they didn't get as much time and were not in the best spot.

****1/2*

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet *

I'm torn on this match despite nominating it. It seemed disjointed early, but eventually turned into an all out spotfest, but an enjoyable one that just allowed Ricochet to shine in defeat. They kept going bigger and bigger, and Ricochet even got to do his over the turnbuckle dive, but it felt like overkill at a point. I did really enjoy the narrative with Gargano not sure if he wanted to go Ciampa's route, but ended up using the concrete with a nasty brainbuster to get the win. 

Overall, it was really fun, but my enjoyment of it can vary depending on my mood. Still will nominate though because it was very good regardless.

******

*YES to Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Bel Air*

This was the wild card of the show, mostly because I had no idea if they would gel well. It turned out to be tremendous, with Shayna playing her great bully heel character as she tried to destroy Bianca's arm, and also actually using her hair to her advantage. But it was Bianca who had a career making performance here, besting Shayna at times, showing off her athleticism, owning the other two horsewomen, and even breaking out of her chokehold into an amazing suplex that got the crowd roaring for her. She lasted longer than anybody has I think, and by the end she looked like the real deal and a definite future star. A prime example of getting over in defeat

*****1/4*

*YES to Tommasso Ciampa vs Aleister Black *

They had a very good match on NXT some months ago, but this one was done much differently. Much of the match was more methodical with Ciampa doing some great work on Black's knee, who actually did a pretty great selling job throughout the match. By the second half it did pick up pace, but the spots still had emphasis on the knee injury, and I really like Ciampa also doing a concrete spot to call back to Gargano's earlier in the night. I was fine with the first finisher kickout, but I didn't like Black just being able to get up after Ciampa doing another yet not covering him, but I did like how the knee injury came into play for the finish as well. A different match than their first one, but still really good that showcased both guys well and in a different light. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NXT Takeover Phoenix*

*YES to Undisputed Era vs War Raiders - ****1/4*
*YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black - ****1/2*

No to the rest.


----------



## MC

Alright full thoughts on the show. :woo

*No But Recommend: Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle ***1/2*

This was pretty damn great. Loved Ohno in this match. Rolling back the clock to when he was the best wrestler in the world. Delivered some nasty, stiff strikes, totally taking it to Riddle, busting him open in the process. Working snug is the way to go with modern day Ohno. That apron spot was really clever too. Riddle was great at working off Ohno. Some of his counters looked really good and the submission attempts were well done. Riddle’s gonna be a star.

*No But Recommend: Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Aleister Black ***1/2*

_I really, really enjoyed this match. Loved Ciampa’s work on the leg of Black. The dragon screws looked horrible, wouldn’t have surprised me if he actually broke Black’s leg lol. The pacing of the match was a breath of fresh air. It never had a forced epic feel to it like the other Ciampa title defenses. Everything felt organic and sure of the moment. In saying that, the kick outs at the end were OTT and given how they happened in nearly every match on the show before this, made me feel completely numb towards them. Very little drama there. That’s more on the show than the match but it did harm it for me. Black’s selling was hit and miss too. Okay from him. _

*No To: Shayna Baszler vs. Bianca Belair ***1/4*

I really loved this match. Shock, it’s Baszler, of course I love it. Her work on Belair’s arm was tremendous. Her typically nasty and vicious limb attacks added so much to the match. Baszler’s mannerisms meshed with Belair’s lead to an interesting dynamic. All of which lead to Belair being the star of the match. Her comebacks and fight out spots were incredible, imo. I think they slightly overdid them towards the end however. The selling was a bit spotty too which is a shame because when she sold, she was great at it. 

*NO (lol) To: Ricochet vs. Johnny Gargano 1/4**

This was one of those matches that would either deliver a ton or absolutely bomb. And I feel like it was the latter, if I’m honest. This match failed to connect with me. It was just SO dull. So, so dull. None of the action was entertaining, not the flips, not the submission attempts. Nothing. I found Gargano’s heel work really forced and not natural at all which isn’t a total surprise because whilst Gargano is an excellent babyface, he is also a bad heel. It wasn’t just Gargano though. Ricochet added nothing but his aerial moves which looked great but nothing flowed well at all. The set up and execution felt off, somewhat. The structure was so jaaring. Big move, rest, big move, rest. No thanks. The pacing was awful too, everything dragged at a snail's pace and it just made the match even worse. I never experienced this match, I endure it. Sorry.

*Other Stuff: *

_*WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match - The Undisputed ERA (Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) (c) vs. War Raiders (Hanson & Rowe)*_
_Yet another good opener by The Era. They did a pretty good job at cutting War Raiders off and slowing them down by attacking the legs like only they can. They also did some very smart wrestling, coming in attacking the other when they looked like they were gonna get a tag, hit some double team moves and generally covered for each other well. War Raiders did some impressive acrobatics but other than that, I feel like they didn’t contribute much. Maybe the entrance. ***_


----------



## TJQ

MC said:


> *NO (lol) To: Ricochet vs. Johnny Gargano 1/4**
> 
> This was one of those matches that would either deliver a ton or absolutely bomb. And I feel like it was the latter, if I’m honest. This match failed to connect with me. It was just SO dull. So, so dull. None of the action was entertaining, not the flips, not the submission attempts. Nothing. I found Gargano’s heel work really forced and not natural at all which isn’t a total surprise because whilst Gargano is an excellent babyface, he is also a bad heel. It wasn’t just Gargano though. Ricochet added nothing but his aerial moves which looked great but nothing flowed well at all. The set up and execution felt off, somewhat. The structure was so jaaring. Big move, rest, big move, rest. No thanks. The pacing was awful too, everything dragged at a snail's pace and it just made the match even worse. I never experienced this match, I endure it. Sorry.


Good man.


----------



## 777

Really enjoyed this Takeover, all killer no filler.

No but recommended to War Raiders vs UE - Great match, but a) there was the one spot off the apron where UE spent way too long waiting, I hate when that type of thing happens, b) War Raiders spent way too much time as FIP when they should be booked a lot closer to a Road Warriors.

No but recommended to Ohno vs Riddle - Way better than I thought it'd be. Some stuff I really liked, suplex from the choke hold looked brutal.

Yes to Ricochet vs Johnny - Hoping this transitions into a HW title run for Ricochet, his star potential really seemed to come across here. Glad the announcers made clear the familiarity of the competitors because it really showed, so many multi layered sequences, I was very fond of the majority of the choices they made here and it was a lot of fun. 

No but recommended to Shayna vs Belair - Wasn't sure how this would play out, pleasantly surprised at just how good this turned out. I'd imagine the stock of both ladies was raised significantly, especially given how inexperienced they both are. They put together a really nice piece of work here.

Yes to Ciampa vs Black - Two of my favorites in an epic encounter. They told a great story, I keep thinking how it's easy to buy into Black's selling because his legs are so naturally thin. Ciampa is the best heel in wrestling right now. Props to Nigel for making me lol with his h2o advice.

I liked this show so much I'm watching it a second time right now.


----------



## Donnie

Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano ***1/2
The Hivemind on Reddit is pissed at me more so than usual, because I said the first half was boring, and they wouldn't hear it. Fuck em.
It just didn't capture me the way I wanted it too, I like both of these men, so its not me trying be a dick. Just calling it as I see it. They worked the mat for a while, and that was :larry the second half picked up big time, and in the CB I called Rico hitting his dive over the turnbuckle because it's his ace in the hole, and it'll never not make me smile. Rico breaking out landing on feet was cool to see again, even if this one wasn't as graceful as his last. Final stretch was fun enough, even if I hate Johnny winning. 

War Raider vs UE ***1/2
Really fun match. Roddy is still one of the best in the world, and the other 3 are great. Hansen doing his flippy shit can get annoying at times because he's a fucking unit, and I don't like him flying around. But he did it well here. Shame the WR's title run is about to pillaged by DI-BLACKHOLE-Y

Shayna vs Bianca **3/4
I loved this live, but re-watching not so much. Bianca's selling was very good for someone who hasn't had to do it, but she looked REALLY lost at points, and her strikes SUCKED. Also, awkwardness bought the match down some for me. Also, I didn't like her surviving the clutch that long, got to the point of ridiculousness for me

Riddle vs Ohno ***
Fun match, which was a reminder that Hero can still go, and Riddle is the future. :lmao dying at all of the hivemind freaking out at Hero tapping to strikes, like its never happened in wrestling before. Fucking rubes. 

Tommaso vs Black ****
A trillion times better than the title switch. Speaking of switches, it feels like the one has finally gone off in Chomper's head, and he's becoming even better than he's already been for a long time. His work on the leg was vicious and focused, and his shit talk and "craziness" really added to the match and overall story, instead of just being a thing he does because he should. Don't know if that makes sense, but it does to me. Black's selling was :banderas after months of frustrating bad selling, or outright no selling, he puts on one of the best performances I've ever seen from him. Constantly hobbling and grabbing it, or selling right after going on a flurry. The one leg bridge on the German was fantastic. This is the shit I live for. The finish kickouts didn't bother me much, mostly because it's a big match and it should take a lot to put someone down. Also, I legit didn't even know it was called the Fairy Tale :monkey 

Black's bum leg costing him the match, was the perfect ending.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders - **
Let's get to the brief positives first: Roddy & Kyle sure excel at bumping their asses off for their babyface opponents' shine & comebacks. Hanson's hot tag with that cartwheel spot was also really good. Sadly the match just wasn't overall very interesting. It didn't have half the energy UE's matches vs. Burch & Oney + Moustache Mountain had. Neither did it have the laser focused psychology of their matches vs. AOP & MM. Also the Rowe FIP bit surprised me, because of how bland it was. So far I've LOVED every other heat segment by Roddy & Kyle, but my goodness were they just straight up dull as hell working the heat here. Kyle's offense looked super weak too - it's something that wasn't unusual for him pre-WWE, but I think he has kept it very nice & tight ever since the UE run started, so it surprised me quite a bit. Not a good match.

Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle - ***1/2
Of course this was the MOTN. Watching it live last night I thought it was disappointing, but I loved it on a re-watch, with some FRESH EYES & all. Snug action & a great Ohno bully dynamic packed into a 9 minute package. Ohno was missing some of that 2016 bully-Hero energy, magic & confidence of his for this to push itself to the MOTYC status, but he still rocked the role very well. That ring skirt spot :mark:

Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - *
An overly long PWG-style spotfest. Some people like that kind of stuff, but I sure goddamn don't. And the thing about bad PWG spotfests is that they usually never go 2 fuggen' 5 minutes. My least favorite match of 2018 was Gargano's match vs. Black from Takeover, and this was one storytelling!!1 dialogue away from being on the level of that.

Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler - **1/4
Somewhat awkward at times & the flow wasn't there for most of it, but there was some, very nice positives about it. I thought that Belair's selling was pretty good throughout, the big hairwhip spot was extremely well done, and the choke drama is something that could've been very corny, but it was done fantastically here. I could see them having a real banger in their next meeting.

Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***1/4
This was actually really good! No dialogue bullshit, just straight up, rock solid professional RASSLIN. Very good leg psychology - Ciampa was like a man possessed targeting it, and Black sold it in great fashion throughout. Everytime he busted out some comebacks, he made sure to show that the leg was killing him & it took him longer than usual to set up some of his moves.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders - **
> Let's get to the brief positives first: Roddy & Kyle sure excel at bumping their asses off for their babyface opponents' shine & comebacks. Hanson's hot tag with that cartwheel spot was also really good. Sadly the match just wasn't overall very interesting. It didn't have half the energy UE's matches vs. Burch & Oney + Moustache Mountain had. Neither did it have the laser focused psychology of their matches vs. AOP & MM. Also the Rowe FIP bit surprised me, because of how bland it was. So far I've LOVED every other heat segment by Roddy & Kyle, but my goodness were they just straight up dull as hell working the heat here. Kyle's offense looked super weak too - it's something that wasn't unusual for him pre-WWE, but I think he has kept it very nice & tight ever since the UE run started, so it surprised me quite a bit. Not a good match.
> 
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle - ***1/2
> Of course this was the MOTN. Watching it live last night I thought it was disappointing, but I loved it on a re-watch, with some FRESH EYES & all. Snug action & a great Ohno bully dynamic packed into a 9 minute package. Ohno was missing some of that 2016 bully-Hero energy, magic & confidence of his for this to push itself to the MOTYC status, but he still rocked the role very well. That ring skirt spot :mark:
> 
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - *
> An overly long PWG-style spotfest. Some people like that kind of stuff, but I sure goddamn don't. And the thing about bad PWG spotfests is that they usually never go 2 fuggen' 5 minutes. My least favorite match of 2018 was Gargano's match vs. Black from Takeover, and this was one storytelling!!1 dialogue away from being on the level of that.*
> 
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler - **1/4
> Somewhat awkward at times & the flow wasn't there for most of it, but there was some, very nice positives about it. I thought that Belair's selling was pretty good throughout, the big hairwhip spot was extremely well done, and the choke drama is something that could've been very corny, but it was done fantastically here. I could see them having a real banger in their next meeting.
> 
> Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***1/4
> This was actually really good! No dialogue bullshit, just straight up, rock solid professional RASSLIN. Very good leg psychology - Ciampa was like a man possessed targeting it, and Black sold it in great fashion throughout. Everytime he busted out some comebacks, he made sure to show that the leg was killing him & it took him longer than usual to set up some of his moves.


:lmao Holy fuck, you're the best, Nasty.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - *
> An overly long PWG-style spotfest. Some people like that kind of stuff, but I sure goddamn don't. And the thing about bad PWG spotfests is that they usually never go 2 fuggen' 5 minutes. *My least favorite match of 2018 was Gargano's match vs. Black from Takeover, and this was one storytelling!!1 dialogue away from being on the level of that.*
> 
> .


When Ricochet did some trash talking in the beginning I was like :andre 

Thankfully they started doing MOVEZ but sadly, it was pretty shite anyway. 


But yeah, I think last night's show proved one thing. That it was Gargano that made the Ciampa/Gargano feud suck so badly. Ciampa has shown without Gargano, he can be a pretty solid wrassler


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ace said:


> :lmao Holy fuck, you're the best, Nasty.


For once I actually agree with him :lol

As the match was going on I posted in the Takeover thread that it felt like a PWG spotfest.

That dive over the turnbuckle spot especially, many were creaming their pants over it, Nasty like myself has seen him produce that spot many times on a PWG show, it was nothing special.

It was like watching Gymnastics.


----------



## Donnie

Alright_Mate said:


> For once I actually agree with him :lol
> 
> As the match was going on I posted in the Takeover thread that it felt like a PWG spotfest.
> 
> That dive over the turnbuckle spot especially, many were creaming their pants over it, Nasty like myself has seen him produce that spot many times on a PWG show, it was nothing special.
> 
> It was like watching Gymnastics.


I've seen the turnbuckle spot a few times, and I actually like it. But I do agree about the PWG spotfest comparisons, it's nothing we haven't seen before, and will see again.


----------



## Corey

I have to say this is an odd feeling being on the other side of the spectrum when a match is so divided. I'm usually one of the ones on the 'that match sucked' side. :lol

I shocked myself tbh with how much I enjoyed Ricochet/Gargano.  I even liked the early portions with Johnny constantly trying those headscissors and hurracanranas but Ricochet landing on his feet _before_ it went into that PWG-style spotfest that I knew it was gonna be called. Felt like it had way more substance than Cole/Ricochet from last year and didn't feel overly long like Ricochet/Dream either.

I'm honestly shocked by the amount of quality matches that WWE & NXT have put forth this year already. Mysterio & Andrade are having classics on free television and Takeovers never seem to disappoint me. I really hope the main roster can deliver tonight because Lesnar/Balor, Asuka/Becky, and Rousey/Banks have tons of potential. Styles/Bryan should be a lock to be great hopefully.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man if I saw matches like that in PWG I wouldn't be so down the promotion right now. Anyway I give a yes to:

War Raiders vs Undisputed Era - NXT Takeover Phoenix - ****1/4

Ricochet vs Gargano - NXT Takeover Phoenix - ****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

See, I don't look at those spots in the beginning of the match being "PWG spot fests."

Because look what happened right after, Ricochet wagging his finger, Johnny getting frustrated. That's the kind of time when Ricochet's swagger and physical charisma shines through, because it sure as hell doesn't happen when he has a microphone in his hand. And that shone through even more when Ricochet landed on his feet during that Super Hurricanrana spot.

Doing those spots just for the sake of them yes is very cringy at times. But at the end of the day, what are those spots? They are defensive maneuvers to avoid taking the full impact of a move. Sure, they look very flippy and more like gymnastics, but they do have a place in wrestling. And in the context of the story they were telling, it works.


----------



## Yeah1993

WWE & NXT :tripsscust






IMPACT IS WHERE IT'S AT BOIIIIII :mark:




*YES* to Eddie Edwards v. Moose from Slammiversary Bound for... which is it? the falls count anywhere match from this month. But anyway when the fuck did Eddie Edwards become a thick-bodied, good plunder arena brawl guy? Outside of the chop battle bit this really felt like hatred, even when Moose was taking time to set up the steps/guardrail thing that was obviously meant for a spot later. Like he had sadistic malice oozing off of him when he was placing all of it together. Helps that he bit at the bleeding face of Edwards. Biting a bleeding face is not something that people would choose do to unless they wanted the bleeding face to specifically feel that kind of pain. Animalistic awesomeness. Or does the sadism and the animalistic thing collide because animals aren't really sadistic? Oh well! A chair being thrown at a head is always a solid start for a transition in one of these matches, and even if Moose isn’t willing to take some sort of spill off of the top turnbuckle from taking it, he’s still willing to get a chair chucked at his goddamn head. Is Edwards going to have this kind of match constantly? Am I going to have to place Eddie Edwards on my radar? Is Eddie Edwards trying to be LA Park? What a world.






Ok I made the WWE joke up there but for real a PPV hate match going 13 minutes and actually feeling like organically-built hatred is something WWE don't seem to do any more so well done, TNA have bested you at something. Here's hoping the Styles/Bryan coming up soon can bring some of that.


----------



## MC

Watched the Eddie vs Moose match earlier. It was really good. I did think it lacked that extra edge to it even though there were tons of hate. And Eddie's acting was a bit corny at the end. :lol Other than that, good match. (Y)

_*DDT Sweet Dreams 2018 27/01*_

*No But Recommend: Kota Umeda vs. Shuji Ishikawa ***3/4*

Trust me, when Umeda becomes the ace the Takeshita pretends to be, he is gonna be considered one of the best in the world. He is that good and his potential is unlimited. He was great in this match, really smart work from under. Showing loads of fight, being snug with his kicks and putting on an overall strong performance. Ishikawa brutalizing young folk is never not great.

*No But Recommend: Daisuke Sasaki & HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shinya Aoki ***3/4*

Great build towards the Peter Pan shows. It's gonna be great. Some excellent grappling by Aoki and HARA, again showing great chemistry and an awesome back and forth between Sasaki and Takeshita. One thing I liked about it was that they never stuck to their feuds, they branches out and intertwined the feuds past the transitional stuff. This was great.

Better than anything on NXT last night. Fight me on that :brock


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended *

*The Undisputed Era (c) vs War Raiders ***1/2*
_This was a blast. A very simple match to follow, the War Raiders were relentless with their hard hitting offense in the early stretch, with the UE finally getting a chance after Hanson ate shit on a dive. From there it was a whole lot of heat on Rowe and a matter of using any cheeky tricks/double team offense to keep the advantage and prevent a hot tag. But they failed and Hanson beat the shit out of them, good stuff._
*
Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno ***3/4*
_A fantastic follow up, I liked @MC's description of the match being "snug". They accomplished what they needed to in 9:17, with a simple and urgent bully vs the resilient face story. Ohno was an intelligent headhunter throughout the match, taking every chance he could to soften Riddle up for a presumed barrage of elbows (including that absolutely BRILLIANT apron skirt spot), even taking advantage of the fact that Riddle doesn't wear boots by stomping on them and even biting his fucking toes to squirm his way back in to the advantage whenever Riddle got the upper hand with a submission or a flurry of strikes._

Other takeover matches


Spoiler



*Ricochet (c) vs Johnny Gargano *









*Shayna Baszler (c) vs Bianca Belair ***
_It was a match that happened_

*Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Aleister Black*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Royal Rumble weekend:*

*Tomasso Ciampa © v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: Phoenix - *****

*Brock Lesnar © v. Finn Balor, Royal Rumble - *****

*The Undisputed Era © v. War Raiders, NXT Takeover: Phoenix - *****

*Asuka © v. Becky Lynch, Royal Rumble - *****


----------



## Ace

No to everything at the Rumble.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Royal Rumble: Akira Tozawa vs. Kalisto vs. Hideo Itami vs. Buddy Murphy*

Just a lovely high flying match with a great mix of styles.

*WWE Royal Rumble: Becky Lynch vs. Asuka*

These 2 worked very well together and created a lot of cool sequences. And I liked the character clash of Becky daring Asuka to fight her. You add that with spots like the Bexploder not only into the barricade but off the top rope, Asuka and Becky crashing off the apron, trading each other's submission holds, etc. Just a great wrestling match that could have had a better ending, but didn't take away from it too much.

*WWE Royal Rumble: Sasha Banks vs. Ronda Rousey*

A little clunky at times but I loved how each women continued to go after each other's arms in amazing and unique ways. Sasha showed how great her Boss character can be. Ronda looked like a star. Just a great match.


The rest: The Women's Rumble was fun but a bit of a mess at times. AJ and Bryan unfortunately had to be the match to follow the Women's Rumble and while technically it was good the crowd was never going to be into it. Balor and and Lesnar had a very fun sprint with some good selling and a good story but needed a bit more time and a few more spots to be great IMO.

And the men's Rumble was full of great talent that all got a chance to shine but had some questionable decisions in it, mainly McIntyre getting eliminated by Ziggler before #30 even came out.


----------



## Corey

How the hell did Styles & Bryan manage to have the worst match on the main card of the whole show??? That shit was BORING and wow what a flat ass finish for such a big show. Oh well.

Anyways, *YES! (****)* for Lesnar vs. Balor. That was tremendous selling from Brock and holy hell did they have me thinking Balor actually could pull off the upset. Everything felt very believable and real. Great stuff, finish was something you don't see too often either. WOUNDED animal Brock!

Asuka/Becky and Banks/Rousey were both quality too. Show was fun and very easy to wtach for the most part although the men's Rumble was pretty meh. Not one of their best outings there.


----------



## MC

*WWE Royal Rumble 27/01*

*Yes To: Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Finn Balor **** *

Fantastic match. Brock putting on an all time selling performance here. Brock selling the ribs in EVERYTHING he did. Made Balor’s somersault dives look like killer blows. Balor did a great job at being opportunistic. Any chance he got, he went right after Brock. Great match.

*Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles **** *

Excellent match. Loved the duel limb attack - Bryan going for the arm and AJ going for the leg. So simple but works so well. AJ’s selling was excellent. He did a great job at selling it the initial pain, to the short term and long term selling of Bryan’s work. Bryan did a good job of selling the leg along. Then the back and forth between the two was really good. Highly engaging I though which surprised me considering this is coming after a rumble. The switching of momentum were done superbly and it allowed the match to flow without fail.

*No But Recommend: Men’s Rumble ***3/4*

Pretty fun rumble I must say. Not perfect. Too many people unworthy of a long cameo like Ambrose lol. But the ending with Nia was fantastic and there was loads of fun to be had watching this match

*No But Recommend: Buddy Murphy vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto ***1/2*

Awesome match. Even without the pre-show standards. All went out to entertain and put on a show and did just that. Everyone hit their best stuff and worked well together. Everything flowed into each other which isn’t easy in these matches


*Rest Of The Show:*
_Asuka vs. Becky Lynch: ***1/4
Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks: ***
Rusev vs. Shinsuke Nakamura: **1/2
The Bar (Cesaro & Sheamus) vs. Shane McMahon & The Miz: *1/2
Women's Rumble: *
_


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Men's rumble match on the Royal Rumble ppv.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit: 

Admittedly, I'm a bit biased with the number of guys I like that were in the ring at one time, with the ironmen for this year, and with the moments that I particularly enjoyed :lol


----------



## Yeah1993

Yeah1993 said:


> Ok I made the WWE joke up there but for real a PPV hate match going 13 minutes and actually feeling like organically-built hatred is something WWE don't seem to do any more so well done, TNA have bested you at something. *Here's hoping the Styles/Bryan coming up soon can bring some of that.*















Could see giving a yes to Lesnar/Balor on a rewatch, was really happy with how that was put together. Hilarious that they brought more heat and vitriol for two people who have no prior interaction (?), than Styles & Bryan who have this months-long feud going that's now including ambush beat-downs. Anyway the announce table mid-section hurty spots gave Lesnar a reason to cool it a bit on the suplexes, which earns the match bonus points for me because fuck it. I wish it got a little more time after the coup de grace but that may be asking for overkill. I'm not a Rollins fan (or a Balor fan, actually) but watching Lesnar match up with all these different guys is something I'm in favour of, provided we get something halfway competitive like today. So basically I'll be looking forward to Lesnar/Rollins for at least one reason.


----------



## Dr. Middy

royal Rumble 2019 was mostly very entertaining, but had some weird ass booking decisions

*Women’s RR *

This was ROUGH for a good chunk of the match, with a bunch of bad wrestling, botched spots, and poor wrestlers all in the beginning. The second half though was fun, I liked watching Rhea and Kacy get some great spots in, Mandy and Naomi was a great spot in it, and the ending was excellent with the drama with Charlotte/Nia/Becky. Becky winning obviously is good for me. 

*(First Half - *1/2) (Second Half - ***3/4)*

*NO to Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles
*
Technically sound, and I like the limb work Bryan did (as well as the lovely spot where AJ had to use his other arm for his finish but couldn’t do it successfully). However, I felt like AJ should have been more vicious given the lead up to this match, and the finish was all kinds of ass. Shame, but it was good for what it was I suppose.

****1/2*

*NO to Sasha Banks vs Ronda Rousey
*
There was a lot of good in this match, but it felt very disjointed at times, as if they didn’t get the chance to practice this as much as they wanted to. Regardless, Ronda looked good as per usual, and Sasha was an okay foil, although their chemistry was weird at times. Still, pretty fun and got over well.

****1/4
*

*NO but Recommended - Men’s Royal Rumble 
*
Not as great as last year by any stretch, given some weird booking decisions and some parts that felt disjointed with the booking as a whole. That being said, the surprises were nice in Gargano/Black/Dunne, there was a lot of great workers in this match, the whole Nia deal (except Ali being eliminated) was great, and the finish was good too if predictable. Pretty fun overall.

****3/4
*
*YES to Becky Lynch vs Asuka
*
Excellent opener. They were intense the entire time, which made sense for the feud, and only ramped up this as the match went on. Becky especially seemed quite vicious early, surprising but I suppose she was playing heel in this match. They worked a great pace, and following the suplex spot outside, really went into high gear with some great submission trade offs and near falls, including some nice spots where they used each other’s submissions. Loved the finish where Asuka needed to use an even more devastating submission just to defeat Becky, and she looks legit as a champion now while Becky isn’t hurt here at all. 

*****1/4
*
*YES to Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor
*
The only thing I would want is some more time for this. That being said, I loved this match. Brock sold like a champ, giving one of his better performances in years I think with his pained grimaces as he did his moves. Finn looked like a star the entire time, going toe to toe with Lesnar and waking up the crowd in the process. Using the angle of Brock selling his midsection was perfect given Finn’s finisher, and made it actually believable he could win, which was awesome. I loved this.

*****1/4*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

*WWE Royal Rumble:

YES to Asuka (c) vs Becky Lynch - SmackDown Women's Championship - ****
NO to The Bar (c) vs The Miz and Shane McMahon - ***3/4 (fun match)
YES to Ronda Rousey (c) vs Sasha Banks - RAW Women's Championship - **** (MOTN for me and best Ronda match to date, at least in terms of singles matches, I prefer this over her debut match at Mania)
NO to Daniel Bryan (c) vs AJ Styles - WWE Championship - ***3/4 (very good match that was dragged down by the card placement, the crowd was dead for this, also there was no finishing stretch due to interference)
NO to Brock Lesnar (c) vs Finn Balor - Universal Championship - ***3/4 (good fast paced match with a great showing from Balor and great selling from Lesnar. On par with Brock/Bryan and Brock/Styles, just not quite MOTYCs for me but very enjoyable)*

Altogether it was a good show and had no bad match. But this should be a 5 match card not 7 with 2 Rumbles now. The Rumbles had the right winners but both dragged a bit until the finishing stretches. I generally don't rate Rumbles because I have no idea how you would do that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch
A very boring structure of 50/50. Not interesting. **

Ronda vs. Sasha
The armwork by Sasha was the meat of the match, and it was very good throughout, and even great at points. Ronda’s selling was pretty great, and there was some great submission drama revolving around it - loved that whole Bank Statement bit w/ the STRAP & all; some great arm selling of her own by Sasha there, as Ronda had of course been busting out some big armbars to it. Good match with some real flashes of greatness to it, but it did feel a bit rushed & awkward at points. ***1/4

Lesnar vs. Bálor
Brock Lesnar is a goddamn legend. Finn's offense looks weak & soft as hell, but Brock does such a perfect job selling for him all the way through that the match couldn't be anything less than a banger. Loved the post-match attack on Finn by Lesnar too - that's some great character work there w/ Lesnar being mad about this little man pushing him to the limit by going after his mid-section. If Finn was more interesting on the offense, this would've been great, but it says something about the match when even though he wasn't interesting on the offense, the thing was still borderline great. ***3/4

And the one nomination from the show...

*Bryan vs. Styles - **** - YES!*

I think Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler of all-time & AJ Styles is not far off from that, so imagine my reaction to waking up & checking a few Rumble reviews & seeing 1-STAR & DUD ratings to this one. Very fascinating! I thought the match was fantastic myself, but the lack of heat from the crowd definitely hurt it quite a bit. The place made no noise for Bryan busting out Dragon Suplexes or vicious stomps, and most of all, it killed almost all of AJ's comebacks. The two Calf Killer spots & the headbutt-bit were something that should've got huge reactions, but instead got absolutely nothing. Those were still awesome comebacks, but they would've been so much more great if the place had actually reacted to them. Very unfortunate. The finish was also AWFUL w/ Rowan. Other than that though, yeah, the match was terrific. Great start with them being very cautious with each other, not making any mistakes, but still bringing the intensity & dislike of one another w/ some fantastic looking punches. Eventually AJ crashes into the ring post hard & starts clutching his arm - Bryan of course sees that & goes to town on AJ's arm immediately. It's a Bryan torture show & there's not many things better than that; he brutalizes AJ's arm, busts out vicious looking kicks, and then notices that AJ's nose is bleeding & goes to that immediately with some brutal punches. Some little touches I also liked such as Bryan trying to keep the Danielson Special Armbar locked in by delivering some calf kicks to AJ, crossfaces to the face & then working the nose to get LeBell Lock locked in, Bryan doing his vintage stomps to the face & his leg giving out due to the damage he received in the Calf Killer, and of course "I HAVE TILL 5!". A clinic on the offense by the man, and AJ was really good throughout too with his selling & comebacks, even if they did come off as somewhat underwhelming because of the crowd reactions. Definitely not their best match, but still a yet another banger between two of the greatest wrestlers in the world.


----------



## MC

Glad to see I aren't the only smart one. 

Bryan vs AJ was fantastic. Only problem was that it followed a Rumble which always leads to heatless but it still a pretty great match imo. It wouldn't suprise me if you watch it in a vacuum that people begin to love this match. Great stuff from both guys.


----------



## Taroostyles

Royal Rumble 2019

Becky/Asuka-****

Great opener and well structured match. Both women got to shine and it was fun as hell. 

Sasha/Ronda-***3/4

This was Sashas best performance in forever and maybe Rondas worst to date. She was a little clunky and almost looked gassed out there. Still a very good match that I felt again worked for both women. Finish didn't look great either. 

Womens Rumble-***1/2

A perfectly fine Rumble match that had a ton of great talent mixed in. The right woman won and I'm glad they didn't go for the double winner. We will see if that ends up being the route in the end though. 

Styles/Bryan-***3/4

Early on I was loving this even though the crowd was of course totally burnt. Why this was in the cooldown spot and not the tag match I will never known. The limb work was fantastic, it was hard hitting, and the match was structured very well. But of course the finish was crap and random even if the idea if a cultist Bryan leading around Rowan and some other nuts does intrigue me. 

Balor/Brock-****

For a sub 10 minute match, you won't find much better. Balors offense was totally believable and they put him in a position that even with a loss really elevated him to me. Having him lose to the kimura was very smart and Brock sold like a fucking champ here. MOTN. 

Men's Rumble-***3/4

It didn't have a ton of surprises but really they haven't the past few Rumbles. Alot of guys got to shine like Black, Andrade, and Ali. I personally didn't love both Rollins and Braun being outside till the final 4 and then just popping back in but it wasn't soul crushing. Nia being number 30 I hated at 1st but it kind of worked by the end. 

Overall a lot of very good wrestling last night but nothing reaching classic levels. I thought the show was good but just way too long of course.


----------



## looper007

MC said:


> Glad to see I aren't the only smart one.
> 
> Bryan vs AJ was fantastic. Only problem was that it followed a Rumble which always leads to heatless but it still a pretty great match imo. It wouldn't suprise me if you watch it in a vacuum that people begin to love this match. Great stuff from both guys.


I thought I was the only one too. I agree that they gave it the death spot (that Women's RR match went on way way too long for it's own good) but it was a old school wrestling clinic. No crazy spots or rushing through the match. The crowd are the ones who let this down really more then the Bryan and Styles. They told a great story and had a great match. I laugh at anyone who says this was a dud or worse match of the night.


----------



## Corey

My problem with Styles/Bryan was that it felt no different than their other matches despite Styles supposedly having this "new attitude". It was the dueling limbwork we've seen in all the other bouts and the sense of urgency was not there like it was for their Smackdown matches. Was it a bad match? No, not at all but it certainly illicit the least bit of reaction from me out of all the matches on the main card. When Styles landed on his feet (sort of) out of the back suplex attempt off the top and then went for an... abdominal stretch thing I just looked at the camera like Jim from The Office. The finish was SUPER odd too but we'll see where it goes. 

Btw I take back what I said about the men's Rumble being meh. I forgot about marking out for Jeff Jarrett in the beginning and you bet your sweet ass I loved the stuff with Nia. Plus Andrade got some killer time to shine as did Mustafa Ali. Part of me hopes Rollins challenges Bryan but I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## antoniomare007

I'm a huge "crowd reaction/atmosphere" guy so even though I loved what AJ and D-Bry dd in the ring, the lack of heat did hurt it a lot for me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> My problem with Styles/Bryan was that it felt no different than their other matches despite Styles supposedly having this "new attitude". It was the dueling limbwork we've seen in all the other bouts and the sense of urgency was not there like it was for their Smackdown matches. Was it a bad match? No, not at all but it certainly illicit the least bit of reaction from me out of all the matches on the main card. When Styles landed on his feet (sort of) out of the back suplex attempt off the top and then went for an... abdominal stretch thing I just looked at the camera like Jim from The Office. The finish was SUPER odd too but we'll see where it goes.
> 
> Btw I take back what I said about the men's Rumble being meh. I forgot about marking out for Jeff Jarrett in the beginning and you bet your sweet ass I loved the stuff with Nia. Plus Andrade got some killer time to shine as did Mustafa Ali. Part of me hopes Rollins challenges Bryan but I don't think that's gonna happen.



As of right now this is exactly the opinion I have about the match. Overall, I liked it, but it didn't captivate me like I expected, and it almost felt like the entire build up with AJ being more vicious was ignored. Still, it was a good match, although maybe I was exhausted with it following the women's rumble.



MC said:


> Glad to see I aren't the only smart one.
> 
> Bryan vs AJ was fantastic. Only problem was that it followed a Rumble which always leads to heatless but it still a pretty great match imo. It wouldn't suprise me if you watch it in a vacuum that people begin to love this match. Great stuff from both guys.


I'm tempted to watch it again with fresher eyes, I might enjoy it more on its own that right after that like 90 minute women's rumble.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Styles vs Bryan was fucking whack. It was just like Shinsuke vs Styles where they drug the match out to where you're supposed to expect a good finishing sequence and then they just give you a bullshit ending. The psychology was whack. There was never a point where AJ was in serious danger and fighting back to win. It was just a slow paced match where guys did moves until the vintner comes down.

I didn't think the show overall was too bad. Brock vs Finn was good. Asuke vs Becky was good. Ronda vs Sasha was the shits and the tag match with Shane and Miz was fucking AWFUL. Shane shouldn't be in the ring. He fucking sucks.


----------



## 777

Really enjoyed the Rumble but, wouldn't rank any of the matches as MOTY worthy.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to Ciampa/Black. Loved this. Early reviews had me worried; I kept waiting for Black to start no-selling the leg... and waiting... and waiting... and it never happened, and all I got was great performances all around and a killer match. ****½

A more reserved *YES* to Ricochet/Gargano. For a while, this felt like the kind of match they'd have on the indies, and not in an especially good way. I've always been a big believer that a match doesn't need a story beyond "Two guys are gonna fight; who's gonna win?" but I've come to expect more from TakeOver matches, especially ones involving Johnny Wrestling. Thankfully, the finishing stretch was a beautiful example of this. Mixed bag, but overall good enough for ****.

*YES* to Strong & O'Reilly/War Raiders. More like the Lorcan & Burch match than the Moustache Mountain matches, but that's still a very, very good thing. (Still holding out hope that they'll eventually reunite O'Reilly & Fish as the UE tag team of choice and send Roddy after the North American title, though.) ****¼


----------



## Bryan Jericho

TakeOver Phoenix - YES to Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet

Royal Rumble - YES to Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## NastyYaffa

antoniomare007 said:


> I'm a huge "crowd reaction/atmosphere" guy so even though I loved what AJ and D-Bry dd in the ring, the lack of heat did hurt it a lot for me.


I do not fancy myself being a huge crowd reaction/atmosphere guy, but even for me, the lack of heat killed AJ's comebacks big time. The match would've been on the level of their 2018 meetings had the crowd been poppin'

At least Bryan cut an awesome promo about it, actually making the unfortunate situation work into the psychology of the match:


----------



## Disputed

YES to Gargano-Ricochet
YES to Rousey-Banks

There were some other good matches over the weekend for sure, but those two stood out


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> I do not fancy myself being a huge crowd reaction/atmosphere guy, but even for me, the lack of heat killed AJ's comebacks big time. The match would've been on the level of their 2018 meetings had the crowd been poppin'
> 
> At least Bryan cut an awesome promo about it, actually making the unfortunate situation work into the psychology of the match:


Can we give a YES to that promo?


----------



## Obfuscation

I wonder if Danielson immediately said "let me try and save that terrible match I just had" and the promo was created.

Rousey vs Sasha was GREAT.


----------



## Donnie

Ratings time. 

Hell Nah to the Women's rumble. What a piece of shit this was. Fucking Nattie being in the ring for 55 minutes :andre Maybe the worst first 13 entrants in a rumble. Vega/Flair/Becky/Candice/Kacy/Becky all tried very hard to save it, but the damage was done. 

Brock vs Finn ****
HOLY SHIT YES. I said it in the Black/Chomper match, and I'll say it here. This is why I love selling, and always complain when I don't like the selling or lack of from someone. Brock's was GODLY, he never stopped grabbing at his side or looking like could pass out at moment. Just a stellar performance, that once again reminds everyone that Brock is one of the greatest sellers of all time. Finn was great as here as the ball of energy doing everything he could to beat Brock, one of his finest performances. 

Auska vs Becky ***3/4
:asuka is the best, Becky was on point, and the match was amazing. Asuka maybe inventing a fucking Chicken-Wing Cattle Mutilation, made me love this even more. 

Sasha vs Ronda ***1/2
Really good stuff. Ronda's selling was terrific throughout, and Sasha was great as always. 

AJ vs Bryan ***1/2
The dead crowd, the odd ending and AJ's bad selling really hurt this a lot, but there was still a lot of thing to like. Bryan beating the shit out of AJ's bloody nose was great, and AJ was much better after that point than he was earlier in the match. Rowan wearing a Savini shirt stopped my from being really mad. 

Bayley vs Ronda ***3/4
Goddamn, this came out of nowhere. I hadn't thought that this could be a banger, and now I'm mad at myself for it. Ronda's selling was even better than the Rumble, and Bayley is still a fucking beast when she gets the chance to show it. Loved everything about this. 

ROH ratings coming up soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> Rowan wearing a Savini shirt stopped my from being really mad.


_That's_ what it was. Was trying to figure it out this whole time. Rowan bonus points.

But obviously there was still someone missing. :armfold


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> _That's_ what it was. Was trying to figure it out this whole time. Rowan bonus points.
> 
> But obviously there was still someone missing. :armfold


Once he got in the ring and I spotted it :monkey 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089735886227558400
:harper keep the faith. Maybe his truck was being serviced, or he had to dismember a hobo, you know how that stuff takes time.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's so easy to tell now. How radical. :cozy

Harper probably didn't show up because he's still looking for his first name. Rowan found his first, along with the great shirt.


----------



## Donnie

If Bryan cuts a promo saying he saved the Brothers, and got their names back because earth's soldiers need full names :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

"Corporate America" wanted to take away their names. Cut them down like the rest of the impotent sheep out there.

This can work.


----------



## Donnie

"Took their names away, just like their swampland was taken away by greed" 

Yeah, we need this. :cozy


----------



## Yeah1993

STRAIGHT ECO SOCIETY. Rowan joining Bryan because parts of his home in the woods was cut down by big business would be something else. WE CUT THE TREES DOWN TOO BUT WE WOULDN'T NEED TO IF CAPITALISM ALLOWED OUR GENERATION EASILY AFFORDABLE HOUSES.


UE/War Raiders from Takeover Phoenix is an easy *YES.* Strong and O’Reilly are such a good unit; they really come off to me like they constantly think on their feet and make decisions based on the moment. Thought highly of how most of their opening strategy (after getting pummelled) was to duck and weave, and use the momentum of the big guys against them. Strong sort of proved that running at them wouldn’t work when the shoulder block attempt sent *him* flying, so dodging and making sure the War Raiders were running before they tried anything was definitely the way to go for the time being. Shout out to the hard splat Hanson took on the outside. The peril bit was smartly done too, like O’Reilly’s triangle choke failing because Rowe stood up, so he swiftly gets a tag in to Strong during it. Hanson tagging in brought an extra flavour than a usual hot tag, because of the ‘athletic big man’ stuff, like the cartwheel to avoid the boot. Match ended with a very fitting, very urgent finishing run but miiiiight just have been a kick out too much. “There is no emoji that adequately describes what we just witnessed” shut the FUCK up, Mauro. 


Gave it a rewatch and *YES* to Lesnar/Balor. Lesnar is the best seller in the world, like he pretty much has to be, no matter how much I have to chuck in the obligatory “when he’s on.” Balor’s not got very tight offense but I thought Lesnar sold it really appropriately before levelling Balor with that suplex. I dug Corey Graves pointing out how Balor had to bum-rush and it got him less than Lesnar got out of one suplex, at least before the announce table moments. Lesnar getting to ease up on those suplexes because of the announce table shots, by the way, was such great news. I never want to see “suplex city” again so I’ll take what I can get as far as avoiding it. Balor’s three dives + the KOOP DI GRAISE were the ultimate final chance-takings and I wish he got a little more out of it than just tapping, but I thought him avoiding the F-5 (in the match anyway) and getting Lesnar constantly hurt still made him look great. There were actually another couple of moments on commentary I liked too; Graves mentioning Lesnar’s diverticulitis in relation to the mid-section, and Cole pointing out how worried Heyman looked. I don’t usually pay all that much attention to Heyman out there but I thought he excellently devolved from confident, to “um!” to “Brock’s Ok….right?” to holding his own mid-section when Balor was attacking Lesnar’s, to sprinting close to the ring in panic. I could see someone being so fed up with Lesnar, especially that he so obviously isn’t going to lose this, that they wouldn’t enjoy this but it’s one of those times where I think he put in a bunch of effort and the opponent came out of it very strong.


----------



## MC

*WWE Raw 28/01*

*No But Recommend: Ronda Rousey vs Bayley ***3/4*

Excellent match. After Ronda's disappointing show at the Rumble, she totally made up for this here. Ronda was clearly pissed off by the crowd pre match and thus brought tons of aggression in this, going at Bayley early on like a rabid dog leading to some cool scrambles for the arm bar. Then Ronda's selling came into play when she twisted her leg in the corner, Bayley zeros in on the leg, hitting a nasty dragon screw in the ropes. Ronda selling her leg and arm (from Sasha's rumble and Bayley's initial arm work early in the match) superbly. Bayley was great here too, loved her work here and she did a great job at the limb work. Glad to see Bayley back into the mix again. Tons of fight and struggle in this. Nice little rough match here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gotta watch Kushida/Tanahashi tonight, completely forgot about it.


----------



## Corey

I thought Rousey/Bayley was butt ugly through the first half. Lots of awkward transitions and confusion on what body parts to sell. Ronda started doing some weird shoulder block clothesline thing and then rolling through but she used her bad arm and it was really weird to watch. Back half was a lot better but it felt like they had to take a while to get accustomed to one another in the ring.

Gonna watch Tanahashi/KUSHIDA after Smackdown. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Bar vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery Elimination match on the Smackdown (1/29/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA _(NJPW Road to New Beginning 1/29)_ ***** (YES!)*

A refreshing change of pace and an excellent mat based matchup. Very gritty and compelling without either man having to take a bunch of risks. KUSHIDA's selling wasn't perfect but it wasn't totally awful either so I'll take it. Very happy with the finish considering how rarely we see it and how it played into the legwork as well. Farewell KUSHIDA! You'll be missed in New Japan my friend.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*KUSHIDA vs. Tanahashi*
KUSHIDA's selling was pretty awful. It's a shame, because other than that, this was super compelling. Loved all the matwork, the dueling limb work, Tana heeling it up a little & KUSHIDA answering to that by slapping the taste out of his mouth + the atmosphere was great throughout & they also played up the Jr. vs. Heavy dynamic real great with KUSHIDA not being able to put on a show on the mat as well as he usually does, because of the size difference. Some more leg selling by him & this could've and probably would've been a MOTYC. Still a very good way for the lad to have his one final dance in New Japan. Very much looking forward to seeing what comes up to him next in the States. ****3/4*


----------



## FROSTY

Out of order here but I had to start catching up on all the boxing I missed since the end of November.

Road to New Beginning Day 2: No to everything but recommend 

KUSHIDA & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Gedo & Jay White *** 1/4
LIJ vs Suzuki Gun 5 on 5 Elimination Tag *** 1/2 

Day 3:

No to but recommend

- Ryusuke Taguchi & Toa Henare vs Taiji Ishimori & Yujiro Takahashi *** 1/2
- Tomoaki Honma, Toru Yano & Togi Makabe vs Chase Owens, Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa ***
- YOSHI-HASHI & Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale & Jay White *** 3/4
- LIJ vs Suzuki Gun *** 3/4

Yes to:

KUSHIDA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****


----------



## DELITE

NXT Takeover/Royal Rumble weekend:

*No but recommended to* *War Raiders vs Undisputed Era ***3/4* - The first half was great and I think this could be my first YES but in the second half of the match it felt too long. Hanson's selling of the back after jumping off the ring, backbreakers and superplex suck so much. But still enjoyable for me.
*Riddle vs Ohno* for me was highly entertaining. The storytelling and psychology was on point. Riddle showed his killer instict and the agressive side of his character. And he showed his learning of bussines at end of the match as well.* **** - No but highly recommended from me. *
*Gargano vs Ricochet* wasnt bad at all. Gargano did whatever it takes to win. And this match was great example of what Gargano needs undergo to finally reach some gold. Ricochet selling of the neck was irretable at some points but I think those parts need to happen because even Ricochet looked good in defeat. ******
*Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Belair *was dragged down by Bianca big match inexperience. Shayna's character work was awesome as always but this tried to be epic so much that it had opposite effect. ****
*Ciampa vs Black *was MOT N/W for me. *****1/4 - No but highly recommended.* The knee work from Ciampa was awesome and selling from Black was excellent. Great booked match and great executed too. 

And let's get ready to rumble...
*Asuka vs Becky* was forgetable af for me. 17 minutes and only thing I can remember from this match is ending and Asuka's cringe character work. **1/2*
*Best tag team in the World vs Sheamus and Cesaro* was an another forgetable one. And again only moment I'll remember would be Shane's SSP. **1/4*
*Rousey vs Banks* was first match of the night that felt like something great. The match started with Banks can't control herself because of her emotions. And that was what played Rousey to the cards. Three amigos spot was awesome. When Banks calm down she take advantage after out-smarted Rousey. Arm Work by Banks was good but selling from Rousey was done poorly. Sasha Banks got in the spot where she showed Ronda how selling should looks like. This match had the drama that missing in the Asuka/Charlotte match at Wrestlemania. ****** for me. 
*Womens Royal Rumble *was highly entertaining for me. Riott Squad/Natalya feud, IIconics part and start of the feud with Nikki Cross, Alicia Fox and her hat. Zelina Vega and Hornswoggle, Best elimination of the night was Naomi, return of Bliss and the final three, etc... this match was full of entertaining moments.* *****
*Bryan/Styles* was what it was. AJ is good athlete but when he needs to show his emotions or acting skills then he is in deep shit. This match felt like nothing extra. Bryan's spotty leg selling was huge shocker for me. And Rowan at end of the match was so eeeh. ***3/4¨*
*Lesnar vs Bálor *was great sprint and showing of David (or should I say Devitt?) vs Goliath type of story. Lesnar selling... my god. Showcase of excellence. Only thing I can't get through was unnecessary kickout of Coup de Grace. But end the match with Kimura after all was brilliant move. ******
After I watch the main event I'll add my thoughts.


----------



## NastyYaffa

With the month being almost over, I'm just checking in on THE DONMAN, gonna need your report card very soon:



> 1. AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Royal Rumble) - ****
> 2. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) - ****
> 3. Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) - ****
> 4. Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) - ****
> 5. Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) - ****
> 6. Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic: RGL Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) - ****
> 7. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13) - ***3/4
> 8. Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 01/04) - ***3/4
> 9. Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) - ***3/4
> 10. Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (WWE Royal Rumble) - ***3/4
> 11. Eddie Kingston vs. JD Drake (EVOLVE 119) - ***3/4
> 12. Darby Allin vs. Fabian Aichner (EVOLVE 120) - ***3/4
> 13. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) - ***3/4
> 14. Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (WWE NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) - ***1/2
> 15. Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13) - ***1/2
> 16. Bobby Fish vs. The Velveteen Dream (WWE NXT 01/23) - ***1/2
> 17. Bandido vs. Silas Young (ROH Road to G1 Supercard - Dallas) - ***1/2
> 18. Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE SmackDown 01/22) - ***1/2
> 19. Utami Hayashishita vs. Viper (Stardom 8th Anniversary) - ***1/2
> 20. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW New Year Dash !!) - ***1/2
> 21. Meiko Satomura vs. Reika Saiki (TJP Tokyo Joshi Pro ’19) - ***1/2
> 22. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel vs. Hector Kunsman & Stanley Watts (WWE NXT 01/09) - ***1/2
> 23. Finn Bálor vs. Jordan Devlin (WWE NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) - ***1/2
> 24. Eddie Kingston vs. Montez Ford (EVOLVE 120) - ***1/2
> 25. Ilja Dragunov vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 83: Remove Child Before Ironing) - ***1/2
> 26. Danny Burch & Oney Lorca vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (WWE NXT 01/23) - ***1/2
> 27. Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) - ***1/2
> 28. Gran Metalik vs. Humberto Carrillo (WWE 205 Live 01/22) - ***1/2


Watched all of these? @Ace :hmm:


----------



## TD Stinger

I didn't enjoy Tana vs. Kushida as much as others, and that may have mostly to do with there being so much wrestling in the last few days that I'm somewhat burnt out.

But I did love how much Kushida had to struggle in this match. Told a different story than a lot of other Kushida matches. That Back to the Future near the end was an example of that. And it had a hot crowd.

I won't nominate, but I would definitely recommend it. And it's a match I might try to watch later again, which I hardly ever do.


----------



## FROSTY

Pat McAfee is the man, and the best part of the NXT pre-show panel.

*edit* Okay I finally saw the Sam Roberts "pipe bomb" I thought it was really well done :shrug and Kairi Sane's reaction to winning Overall Wrestler of the Year was so cute I couldn't stand it (in a good way.)

NXT TakeOver: Phoenix 

No to:

- Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Belair ** 1/2
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black *** 1/2

Yes to:

- War Raiders vs The Undisputed Era **** 1/2
- Matt Riddle vs Kassius ****
- Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet ****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Pat McAfee is the man, and the best part of the NXT pre-show panel.
> 
> *edit* Okay I finally saw the Sam Roberts "pipe bomb" I thought it was really well done :shrug and Kairi Sane's reaction to winning Overall Wrestler of the Year was so cute I couldn't stand it (in a good way.)


Boy you all kinds of in the wrong thread :lol

In other news:

Big NO to Kushida/Tana, the match was actually pretty boring with some poor selling from Kushida. I fell asleep on the match last night and nearly fell asleep on the ending just now. Surprisingly disappointing match.


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Boy you all kinds of in the wrong thread :lol
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Big NO to Kushida/Tana, the match was actually pretty boring with some poor selling from Kushida. I fell asleep on the match last night and nearly fell asleep on the ending just now. Surprisingly disappointing match.


Ho so?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Ho so?


You meant to talk about Pat and Kairi winning the NXT awards in the MOTYC thread ?


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You meant to talk about Pat and Kairi winning the NXT awards in the MOTYC thread ?


I'm editing the post as I go, just finished War Raider vs UE & Riddle vs Ohno will update now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I'm editing the post as I go, just finished War Raider vs UE & Riddle vs Ohno will update now.


Ahhh, I gotcha.


----------



## MC

*MLW Fusion 41 25/01*

*No But Recommend: LA Park vs. Sami Callihan ***3/4*

Now this is what we're talking about. Sami Callihan getting his arse kicked by LA MUTHA F'ING PARK. Hell yeah! Park busts Callihan's chest open with an overhead chop. They do some awesome brawling all around the arena. Callihan smashes Park's head with beer cans. Both laying in the weapon shots. This was good. Loved it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Feels like that's another that should be saved for 2018's list. Dammit, MLW. Shenanigans all around.


----------



## FROSTY

Royal Rumble Kickoff

No to but recommend:

- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev ***
- Buddy Murphy (c) vs Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami vs Kalisto *** 1/4

Will watch the Royal Rumble & Road to New Beginning Day 4 tomorrow, need to get some sleep. Will edit this post tomorrow with ratings.

Road to New Beginning Day 4

No to but recommend:

- YOSHI-HASHI, Tomoaki Honma, Kazuchika Okada & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Chase Owens, Yujiro Takahashi, Bad Luck Fale & Jay White ***

- Ryusuke Tagushi, Toru Yano & Togi Makabe vs Taiji Ishimori, Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa (c) *** 1/4


----------



## MC

*Stardom 8th Anniversary In Osaka*

*YES TO: Queen's Quest (Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita) vs. JAN (Jungle Kyona & Natsuko Tora) *****

Great action packed match w/ some niffy sequences and an awesome finishing stretch. Loved the dynamic of Utami being the one to absorb all the damage and Momo to be the fiery ass kicker. JAN was excellent beating down Utami and hitting some big moves. They worked excellently as a team too, always working together doing double team offence, covering each other, etc. 

-----
*Top Ten Matches Of January*

1. Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenou - NOAH Navigation For The Future 2019 Day One 06/01
2. Kaito Ishida vs. U-T - Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Day 2 13/01
3. Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano - Stardom 8th Anniversary 14/01
4. Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker - Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Day 4 16/01
5. Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario CMLL Super Viernes 04/01
6. Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor - WWE Royal Rumble 27/01
7. R.E.D. (Ben-K, Big R Shimizu & PAC) vs. Tribe Vanguard (Kagetora, KAI & YAMATO) - Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Day 2 13/01
8. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato - ZERO1 Happy New Year 01/01
9. Queen's Quest (Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita) vs. JAN (Jungle Kyona & Natsuko Tora) - Stardom 8th Anniversary In Osaka 29/01
10) MaxiMuM (Dragon Kid & Naruki Doi) vs. Natural Vibes (Kzy & Susumu Yokosuka) - Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Day 2 13/01

Wrestler Of The Month: Momo Watanabe


----------



## NastyYaffa

First month of 2019 is done fellas:



Spoiler: January






> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 14 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 25 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 3 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 2 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 13 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 7 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 3 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Donnie

Fuck, that's gone by so quick :mj2 

Still got the last 3 weeks to catch up on :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993

I got about 8 matches to watch left from January, was gonna track down the Trevor Lee/Cain Justice but it seems to be gone from twitch and tbh I can't be bothered watching it anyway. But anywayz I rewatched *Sekimoto v. Hama 1/2/19* and I definitely gotta give it a *YES* this go around. Was more into Sekimoto’s transitions this time, especially reversal the Vader corner bomb with the powerbomb. Loved the stumble just as Sek got up; was almost certainly legit but it added something to Sek’s hurriedness. I definitely didn’t appreciate Sekimoto’s face after he dodges a splash from Hama before either; he was like “oh shit now’s my chance!” but still too in pain to get up and try something. But by the time he used the ropes to get himself up, he was ready to take his chance and fire at Hama with lariats. Hama had his own great facial expression (sticking his little tongue out!) during the Boston crab, and a Boston crab on a super phatty is usually always exciting because the guy putting it on could lose grip any second. This was Hama at his most vulnerable up until this point so Sekimoto thinks now is the time to try a body slam. Yeow, no cigar bucko. That collision later when Hama just jumped on Sekimoto and Sek was fine seemingly taking the full fucking weight was also something I definitely did not appreciate on prior watch. The couple near falls following were really close, I actually questioned on the second one whether that was it, and I forgot the result (I had forgotten the result, btw, but that wasn't it). Sekimoto’s suplex on Hama felt huge but Hama’s kick out makes the ref avoid Sek like a rolling log which was awesome. Small clash to finish the match was really fun. Man this really did have a much better build than I remember, real good stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

That BEEF clash might be my favorite match all year, thus far. So fantastic. :mark:


----------



## Corey

My top 10 of the month aka top 10 of the year:

1. Ricochet vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Phoenix) **** 1/2
2. Kenny Omega vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XIII) **** 1/2
3. Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade Cien Almas (Smackdown 1/15) **** 1/4
4. Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT Takeover: Phoenix) **** 1/4
5. Moustache Mountain vs. Grizzled Young Vets (NXT Takeover UK: Blackpool) ****
6. 2 out of 3 Falls: Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade Cien Almas (Smackdown 1/22) ****
7. Kento Miyahara vs. KAI (AJPW 1/3) ****
8. Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Balor (Royal Rumble) ****
9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Road to New Beginning 1/29) ****
10. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Shigehiro Irie (RPW New Year's Resolution) ****

Tanahashi, Andrade, & Mysterio were spectacular this month.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll follow suit with my Top 10 of the month of January:

1. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega
2. NXT Takeover Phoenix: Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet
3. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Tetsuya Naito vs. Chris Jericho
4. NXT Takeover Phoenix: The War Raiders vs. The Undisputed Era
5. WWE Smackdown Live 1/15: Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade
6. NXT UK Takeover Blackpool: Mustache Mountain vs. The Grizzled Young Veterans
7. WWE Royal Rumble: Becky Lynch vs. Asuka
8. WWE Royal Rumble: Finn Balor vs. Brock Lesnar
9. WWE Royal Rumble: Sasha Banks vs. Ronda Rousey
10. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Kazuchika Okada vs. Jay White

As a little time went by I gained a lot more love for Balor vs. Lesnar and Okada vs. White. Both very short matches given Balor and Okada's skill level in respective cases. But both matches got their stuff in, told good stories, and were very memorable.

And over time I think Ospreay vs. Ibushi fell out of favor for me a bit. I still like it, but looking back I really can't remember much from the match. Which is ultimately a barometer for me. I hardly ever go back and watch matches. So a big test for me is how a match stands the test of time. I might love it in the moment, but if a month goes by and I can't even remember a spot from it, how good was it really?


----------



## NastyYaffa

1. AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Royal Rumble) - ****
2. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) - ****
3. Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) - ****
4. Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) - ****
5. Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) - ****
6. Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic: RGL Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) - ****
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13) - ***3/4
8. Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 01/04) - ***3/4
9. Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) - ***3/4
10. Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (WWE Royal Rumble) - ***3/4

And to steal MC's gimmick even more, the wrestler of the month honors go to Fabian Aichner. Some real good tag matches w/ Barthel (their NXT TV squash debut + vs. Oney & Burch) & awesome singles bouts vs. Darby in EVOLVE.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I am defintely not going to keep up with doing monthly match rankings, but I'll try to in the meantime. Still a couple matches that I would like to watch from January however.

1. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - (NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13) - *****3/4*
2. Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Zack Gibson and James Drake - (NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool) - *****1/2*
3. Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay - (NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13) - *****1/2*
4. Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Natio - (NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13) - *****1/2*
5. Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario - (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) - *****1/4*
6. Undisputed Era (Kyle O'Reilly and Rodrick Strong) vs War Raiders (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) - (NXT Takeover: Phoenix) - *****1/4*
7. Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor - (WWE Royal Rumble 2019) - *****1/4*
8. Becky Lynch vs Asuka - (WWE Royal Rumble 2019) - *****1/4*
9. Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Bel Air - (NXT Takeover: Phoenix) - *****1/4*
10. Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Rey Mysterio - (WWE Smackdown 1/15/19) - *****1/4*


----------



## Taroostyles

1. Omega/Tana WK 13-****3/4
2. Gargano/Ricochet TOP-****3/4
3. Ibushi/Ospreay WK 13-****1/2
4. Naito/Jericho WK 13-****1/4
5. White/Okada WK 13-****1/4
6. UE/War Raiders TOP-****1/4
7. Ishii/ZSJ WK 13-****1/4
8. Black/Ciampa TOP-****1/4
8. GYV/MM NXT-****1/4
10.Ospreay/Ishii/Goto vs Kushida/Cobb/Nagata NYD-****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WWE Worlds Collide Tournament:*

*Tyler Bate v. Cedric Alexander - *** 3/4 (no but recommended)

Tyler Bate v. Donovan Dijak - *** 1/4 (no but recommended)

Adam Cole v. Keith Lee - **** (YES)

Velveteen Dream v. Jordan Devlin - *** 3/4 (no but recommended)

Adam Cole v. Shane Throne - **** (YES)

Adam Cole v. Tyler Bate - **** 1/4 (YES)

Velveteen Dream v. Tyler Bate - **** (YES) *



Spoiler: Top 17 matches of 2019 as of 02/02/19



Kenny Omega © v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 13 - **** ½ 
Ricochet © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Phoenix - **** ½ 
Chris Jericho © v. Tetsuya Naito, WrestleKingdom 13 - **** ¼
Adam Cole v. Tyler Bate, Worlds Collide Semi Final - **** ¼ 
Tomohiro Ishii © v. Zack Sabre Jr., WrestleKingdom 13 - **** 
Kota Ibushi © v. Will Ospreay, WrestleKingdom 13 - ****
Tomasso Ciampa © v. Aleister Black, NXT Takeover: Phoenix - ****
Brock Lesnar © v. Finn Balor, Royal Rumble - ****
Grizzled Young Veterans v. Moustache Mountain, NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool - ****
Andrade Cien Almas v. Rey Mysterio, SD Live 01/15/19 - ****
The Undisputed Era © v. War Raiders, NXT Takeover: Phoenix - ****
Velveteen Dream v. Tyler Bate, Worlds Collide Finals - ****
Asuka © v. Becky Lynch, Royal Rumble - ****
Gallus v. British Strong Style, NXT UK 01/09/19 - ****
Adam Cole v. Shane Thorne, Worlds Collide Round 1 - ****
Jay Lethal © v. Dalton Castle, Honor Reigns Supreme - ****
Adam Cole v. EC3, NXT TV, 01/09/19 - ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Worlds Collide was full of funky & fun stuff, here's what I watched:

Gulak vs. Mandrews - ***1/4
Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks - ***
Dijak vs. TJP - ***1/2
Dijak vs. Bate - ***1/4
Gulak vs. Devlin - ***1/4
Dream vs. Devlin - ***
Dream vs. Bate - ***1/4

Naturally skipped all of Cole's matches :cozy


----------



## TD Stinger

I still need to watch all of the Worlds Collide Tournament and my God did they air that shit in the most ass backwards way. Seriously, they show the battle royal to determine the bracket AFTER airing the 1st round matches. Ugh.

Anyways, I thought Dream, Cole, Bate, and Lee, and Dijakovic were the stars of the tournament. Dream was the most over and felt like the biggest star. Bate had good to great matches all across the board with Alexander, Cole, Dijakovic, etc. Cole and Lee had a really good match showcasing some of Lee's best qualities. Dijakovic really had a nice showing for himself and those stand offs with Lee got my hyped for the future. Seriously, Takeover New York, let it happen.

Nothing worth nominating from what I've seen, but a lot of fun action and in a bigger setting, that might have made the difference.


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee - CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER! - YES!*

This goes 73 MINUTES, so it's a real long boy, but if there's one man I trust in wrestling to have an awesome, super lengthy match, it's the Carolina Caveman himself. Having just watched it, I can confirm it was indeed an awesome one. Some very good storytelling throughout with the three heels in Attitude, Royal & Wilkins working together to try and eliminate the babyfaces. High-key felt like a trios tag match at points, but the babyfaces did go at it w/ each other too; Trevor had some really fun exchanges w/ Kool Jay in the beginning, and then the final battle between him & Cain was of course great. I'd say for like 95% of it I was thinking it's a really good match, but not really nomination worthy, but oh man, I can't deny the FEELS I was FEELING during & after it. An emotional ride from Trevor's entrance to his post-match promo. Was in near tears listening to him talking about calling his dad after Regal offered him an NXT contract. Now next up is him vs. Cain, 1-on-1, End of an Era. Might have to buy some tissues just for that one :vincecry





On repeat right now


----------



## MC

*NJPW New Beginning In Sapporo - Day Two 03/02*

*Yes To: Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) *****

I thought this was very, very good. I think Despy/Kanemaru are underrated as a team, perhaps due to the Suzuki Gun antics, but they still always perform well. Shingo was excellent. His power moves and explosive offence were the high points of the match. He and Kanemaru going one on one was excellent and both guys shined through with BUSHI and Despy also doing well in that lesser role.

*NO TO: Tetsuya Naito vs Taichi *3/4*

What garbage this was. :lol


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Brock Lesnar (c) vs Finn Balor @ WWE Royal Rumble *****
_My second nomination of the year, another match that went under 10 minutes. Explosive big dick offense from Balor, fantastic selling performance from Lesnar, really not much more I can ask for. _

*No But Recommended*

*Daniel Bryan (c) vs AJ Styles @ WWE Royal Rumble ***3/4*
_Was actually kind of surprised at the amount of flack this got, because I had a great time with it. Lots of great technical work with mostly competent selling (Bryan's selling was fucking fantastic), which is definitely something I can get jiggy with. There were a few moments of down time and mildly questionable selling that had me squinting a bit, that mixed with the god awful finish left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth and kept it out of nomination territory for me, but I'll be god damned if I said I didn't have a great time with this._

*Ronda Rousey (c) vs Sasha Banks @ WWE Royal Rumble ***1/2*
_I still cannot wrap my brain around the fact that Ronda Rousey is a good professional wrestler._


----------



## Corey

Velveteen Dream, Alesiter Black, & Ricochet vs. Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, & Tommaso Ciampa _(NXT Halftime Heat)_ ***** (YES!)*

Holy SHIT this was like a huge rush of adrenaline after that relatively boring first half of football. All action with no downtime. The camera couldn't even keep up! :lol Watch this!

Also P.S. fuck the Patriots.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Velveteen Dream, Ricochet & Aleister Black v. Adam Cole, Tomasso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano, Halftime Heat - **** ¼ (YES !)*

A very PWG style six man and I absolutely loved it, all of NXT's big six looked great in this. Match was a complete sprint of non-stop action. BUT F*CK ALL THAT, ADAM COLE HIT THE PANAMA SUNRISE IN WWE ! THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS !


----------



## Mordecay

YES to the SIx Man tag at Halftime Heat ****1/2

The best way to describe it is that it was your typical BOLA night 2 main event, so a lot of people will hate it (I see you Nasty :lol), but it was fun nonetheless. Can't wait until @MarkyWhipwreck ; comes all depressed again after Cole doing the job despite hitting Panama Sunrise (which probably will be his new sig :lmao).

EDIT: Great minds think alike and post at the same time :lmao


----------



## Corey

I marked like a motherfucker for the Panama Sunrise so Marky you're not the only one buddy. (Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

In that type of match of course the babyfaces were gonna win but f*ck it, the panama sunrise should've ended the match :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Aleister Black/Ricochet/Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole/Johnny Gargano/Tommaso Ciampa on Halftime Heat.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I was smiling like a little kid throughout the entire contest :lol

That was fun and thrilling as hell :mark:

Shawn Michaels being brought out to call this match on commentary :trips8



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> BUT F*CK ALL THAT, ADAM COLE HIT THE PANAMA SUNRISE IN WWE ! THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS !


Dude, even though everything that happened in the match was exciting; Adam Cole pulling out the Panama Sunrise out of NOWHERE was the biggest exclamation point out of them all :mark: :mark:

I did NOT see that one coming at all, and I recall you talking about Cole bringing that signature back too :sodone


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Velveteen Dream, Ricochet & Aleister Black vs. Adam Cole, Tomasso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano - WWE Halftime Heat 2019*

This solidifies the idea of NXT having their own version of Smackdown's famed Smackdown six.

But yeah, what a goddamn fun sprint this was, which did feel straight out of PWG. Everybody looked great and got time to shine, we even got Cole breaking out the Panama Sunrise (which gives more merit to the idea that Vince really likes having the canadian destroyer back). I adore stuff like this!

*****1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT Halftime Heat: Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, and Tomasso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet, and Velveteen Dream*

Turn your brain off and watch this absolute sprint and have fun.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Also P.S. fuck the Patriots.


:brady :bill


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to El Barbaro Cavernario vs El Soberano Jr – NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania – 01/18/19*

I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Canadian destroyer as a counter for a tombstone pile driver before, and we got one here. This match was real fun, with a pretty good babyface performance by Soberano, but a tremendous performance by Cavenario. We got a bunch of great athleticism and great spots from both guys, but I just love the way Cavenario carries himself. Watching him honestly makes me wish his style and mannerisms were what Tame Tonga does instead. 

Only critiques I could say was Soberano basically no selling a Canadian destroyer, and that fucking airhorn which kept doing off (fuck that guy whoever was doing it). That being said, really fun match.

*****
*

*YES to La Sangre Dinamita (El Cuatrero, Forastero & Sanson) vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania – 01/21/19*

Just a fun lucha six man tag which really could just be called a spotfest more than anything. Loved that monkey sling move Dinamita used, I’ve never seen it before, and de Oro and Titan both looked excellent. I enjoyed this!

*****
*
*NO to Los Guerreros Laguneros (Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero) & Namajague vs. Dragon Lee, El Soberano Jr. & Mistico - NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania – 01/21/19* - ****1/4*

*YES to Volador Jr. vs Calistico - NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania – 01/21/19*

A very fun main event, which felt mostly like both guys just trying to one up each other throughout the match, as we got every dive in the world, followed by big move city by both guys as well. If anything, that Spanish fly felt odd as an end to the match, considering there were more spectacular moves during the match which was kicked out of. Still, really enjoyable.

******


----------



## MC

*Half Time Heat 03/03*

*No To: Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, and Tomasso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet, and Velveteen Dream ****

I do love how they just threw the TAG stipulation out of the window. So much so that The Revival mentioned it on twitter :lol. Anyway this was solid. Basically nothing more than a few greatest hits, nothing really of worth beyond that. The Panama Surprise was indeed a suprise, but sadly it still looks like utter shit . Don't really get why people loved it so much but whatever, this is fine.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Velveteen Dream, Ricochet & Aleister Black vs Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano & Adam Cole - Halftime Heat - ****1/4*

Pretty much a spotfest but this match was so much fun.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*No to the following but I thought I'd share some ratings and comments*

STARDOM Utami Hayashishita vs Viper	***1/4	Eve International & SWA Title
I'd hate to have to defend a title against Utami right now. Makes Jay Whites push look reserved. :lol

STARDOM Tam Nakano vs Momo Watanabe ***	Wonder of STARDOM 

STARDOM Jungle Kyona vs Kagetsu ***1/2	World of STARDOM 
Would have like this more if it weren't for the dumbest balcony spot ever. Liked Jungle channeling her inner Tanahashi. Hopefully she keeps dressing like a wrestler and leaves the pyjamas at home.... oh wait shes back in the baggy trousers of midcard

STARDOM HZK vs Kagetsu	***1/2	World of STARDOM 
This was good and told it's story well but barely got out of second gear. Maybe thats a good thing as HZK keeps trying to do things she's not quite able to pull off. I worry she'll over rotate on a punch and break her neck. Please don't die HZK you're one of my favs 
:cry

NJPW	New Beggining in Sapporo	Evil vs Zack Sabre Jr .	***1/2	

NJPW	New Beggining in Sapporo	Shingo & Bushi vs El Desperado & Kanemaru	***3/4
IWGP Jr Heavyweight Tag 
Pretty much the same as all their matches. Nice and reliable.

NJPW	New Beggining in Sapporo	Zack Sabre Jr & Minoru Suzuki vs SANADA & EVIL ***1/2	IWGP Tag Titles
I think SANADA & EVIL get better as a team with each title match match.

NJPW	New Beggining in Sapporo	Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito	***3/4	IWGP 
Intercontinental Title
Come at me smarks I thought it was good. It was just over long and the Taichi kick outs were unnecessary otherwise I'd be going higher. I liked the story. Naito is clearly out of Taichis league so he had to stack the deck and gave El Ingobernable a mountain to climb. It made sense, it made Naito look world class and the crowd were into it.


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

*Viper (c) vs Utami Hayashishita ***1/2*

*Momo Watanabi (c) vs Tam Nakano @ Stardom 8th Anniversary ***1/2*

*Kagetsu (c) vs Jungle Kyona @ Stardom 8th Anniversary ***1/2*
*
Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch vs Fabian Archer & Marcel Barthel @ NXTV 1/23 ***1/2*

*Ilja Dragunov vs Timothy Thatcher @ Progress Chapter 83 ***3/4*
_This is what the fuck I'm talkin about._




-***** Italiano- said:


> Would have like this more if it weren't for the dumbest balcony spot ever.





MC said:


> Man get rid of the forced Korakuen Hall Balcony spot/Brawling and this is a MOTYC.


I don't know if I can really say I took off any stars from it, but ya, matches going to the balcony *every match* started to get tiring a decent while ago :lol Had a good time with that show, though, fun stuff.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

TJQ said:


> *No But Recommended*
> 
> I don't know if I can really say I took off any stars from it, but ya, matches going to the balcony *every match* started to get tiring a decent while ago :lol Had a good time with that show, though, fun stuff.


It was more that this balcony spot in particular was dumb. Kagetsu clearly wanted a shot in the magazines of her dangling off a balcony while giving Jungle an armbar. I'm sure it made for a cool photo. But on tape you see her dangle herself over the balcony for no reason and then lock on an armbar. Why would a wrestler do that? You're just risking death for no advantage. If Jungle tried to push her over the balcony and then Kagetsu had to slap on an arm bar to stop her/cling on for dear life then you have a good spot. I bitterly swore I'd knock off a star for that but by the end I was pretty entertained and more forgiving. Still dumb. 

I'm sure the balcony stuff is for magazines so I bet people turn up to Kagetsu matches expecting it. Won't be going away any time soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The first high tier MOTYC of the year has arrived..

*David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher - wXw Back to the Roots XVIII - YES!*

Starr has a taped up shoulder, but Thatcher doesn't go for it right away. They do some lovely work on the mat; it's all very tight & has a great sense of realism to it, as both Starr & Thatcher are among the best in the world. Loved Starr trying to actively fight out of Thatcher's single leg boston crab attempt, and Thatcher answering to that by kicking him back & then applying the hold. It's the little things folks. Thatcher eventually gets tired of this back & forth shit, and goes after the taped up shoulder - Starr sold his desperation there brilliantly, as when Thatcher grabbed a hold of that arm for the first time, he just started rapid fire punching him in full on panic-mode. He tries to go for his signature lariat, but Thatcher headbutts the arm, and then it's a full on arm torture-show. Dirty Tim's armwork is really great, super compelling to watch with brutal stomps, uppercuts & holds. Starr excels in the FIP role w/ his terrific all around selling. His comeback attempt with those chops was awesome; Thatcher just absolves them, because Starr had no power behind them w/ his shitty arm. It's something that has happened in many armwork matches, but I'll always remember that spot from Danielson vs. Shiozaki. It's simple & fantastic, and something that I've always loved since I first saw it in that match. So it's safe to say I popped big time for it here. Another great Starr comeback attempt moment was when he once again tried to go for that signature lariat of his, but he did it with the bad arm, so there wasn't much impact to it. Thatcher just absolves it like he did the chops, and tries to put him in a chickenwing right away. Oh & yet another awesome comeback moment by Starr was when he countered Thatcher's suplex/bodydrop attempt into a crossbody, he got Thatcher stunned for a bit, but he can't capitalize, because of how much hurt has been put into the arm. That cartwheel spot was absolutely amazing too with that arm giving up & Thatcher going to it immediately like a shark. That finish was really creative too; great scramble & struggle with the counters, and Starr gets the flash roll-up victory. Really tight psychology & amazing performances by both. All in under 10 minutes. *****1/2*


----------



## DELITE

My first *YES* this year goes to...

NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo
*Kazuchika Okada and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale and Jay White*. WOW! This was fucking amazing. From that chemistry in the DREAM TEAM to the chemistry in the ring where babyfaces need to overcome heels and their bad maneuvers. And then Tanahashi taped out for saving Okada. Everybody played their roles very well and interferences were well done. 25 minutes of great storytelling. Mark out match for me. *****1/2*


----------



## Corey

^^^ Posts like the last two here are the reason why this is the one of the best threads on the whole forum. Always different strokes for different folks.

I mean, we all know Yaffa is insane but at least he provides his reasoning for it too. :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corey said:


> I mean, we all know Yaffa is insane but at least he provides his reasoning for it too. :lol


Any time I bang my knee or stub my toe I no sell it just to spite him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Personally everytime I hit my leg ANYWHERE, even a little scratch or something, I don't use it for the rest of the day as a shoot on Okada.

Recent watchings:

Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy - ***1/2
Kota Umeda vs. Shuji Ishikawa - ***1/2
Halftime Heat 6-Man Tag - **

If the Halftime Heat match was rated by the amount of thigh slaps in it, it would be at least 200 stars. I am convinced Ricochet is gonna start slapping that thigh in his dives very soon.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Personally everytime I hit my leg ANYWHERE, even a little scratch or something, I don't use it for the rest of the day as a shoot on Okada.


But you'll still do a random Dropkick out of nowhere too, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> But you'll still do a random Dropkick out of nowhere too, right?


As a SHOOT, I don't do dropkicks or neckbreakers on the bad knee like he does. If my knee gets hurt, you know damn well I am selling it like Terry Funk brother :funk


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended*

*#1 Contender's Elimination Match:* Cedric Alexander vs. Akira Tozawa vs. Lio Rush vs. Humberto Carrillo _(205 Live 2/5)_ **** 3/4*

Had a blast watching this last night. Great action from bell to bell and a bunch of drama when it comes down to the last two. Lio Rush was awesome in the first few minutes too.


----------



## MC

_*Stardom Kyoto Max 2019 02/02*_

*No But Recommend: Momo Watanabe vs Jaime Hayter ***3/4*

I was one of the few that wasn't entirely impressed with Jaime Hayter in the Five Star GP but she ruled here. I honestly thought she was the better of the two during the match and has made me a fan, so good job. Loved her work on Momo's leg throughout the match. The dragon screws, the constant kicks and punches (yes, punches) to the thigh and knee region. But not only that, her overall heel performance was a key part of what was good about this match. Her trash talking, the taunting, dragging Momo by the face across the ropes. Stuff like that. Now Momo was really good here too - very babyface like. She made Hayter look great and I thought her overall selling was good except for a few times where I thought she could've sold the leg much, much better. She did an excellent job at selling the leg initially. Stumbling around when being irish-whiped. Having noticeably weaker kicks but the selling wasn't very noticeably towards the end. Nothing major but it prevents it from being me YES'ing it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*No but highly recommended* Jamie Hayter vs Momo Watanabe ****

As has been stated above me Jamie was a fucking star in this match and you want to get on the train fast. I actually did enjoy her early stardom stuff but it was pretty basic. She grows in confidence with every promo and every match. The action was nice and stiff and it felt like a fight. The way Jamie raised her game and desperately tried to press her advantage flattered Momo. Damn I hope they face off again soon. JAMIE!

Anyone in this thread still not paying attention to Stardom........ good. Don't. I like feeling smug. Stay out of my tree house.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - SANADA vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1
*
Fun little match. Match basically had three parts, with SANADA trying every which way to get the paradise lock on Suzuki, Suzuki just about killing SANADA for awhile in response, and then some nice striking battles and other spots. SANADA doesn’t exactly work as the best underdog babyface usually in times I’ve seen him in this role, but he was okay here. I did enjoy both of them being stubborn enough to go for finishers instead of keeping their submissions on. 

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Zack Sabre Jr. vs EVIL - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1*

Much of this was EVIL trying his best to adapt to Sabre’s more grounded style. IT was pretty good I suppose at times, even great by the end, but it was somewhat boring at times. Still pretty fun, and I adored all of the counters at the end, and cool for EVIL to pick up the big win.

****3/4*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi and Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale and Jay White - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1*

Color me surprised with the finish, I didn’t expect Tanahashi to actually tap out to White, but man does that do a ton of good for his stock. This was a very good tag match with some excellent babyface and heel dynamics between the teams. White and Fale, with Gedo’s help, did every heel trick in the book and it worked wonders, while Okada and Tanahashi as a team was a terrific sight to see. This worked out real well to build up for both upcoming matches. 

******


----------



## NastyYaffa

*WWE NXT 02/06/19: Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle*
Catch Point lives, baby. This was mostly contested on the mat with a few great strikes & bombs here and there, and it's pretty great. Gulak is sooo good with his submissions; he makes everything look super nasty, and the highlight of his work here was the hold where he had both of Riddle's arm locked in and his body twisted up in a very uncomfortable looking position. Not sure what it's officially called, but it was lovely. Riddle brought the goods with his matwork as well, and all of his strikes looked very good, too. Never been a fan of that kneestrike he uses, but here it looked pretty deadly. An absolute HOOT of a match. ****3/4*



*Stardom Kyoto Max 2019: Jamie Hayter vs. Momo Watanabe*
Hell of a performance by Hayter. Certainly made a good impression on me, as this was my first time seeing her in action - the meat of the match is her work over Momo's leg, and it's really great. Her continuing punching the knee while hooking the leg for a pinfall was pretty creative I thought. Momo initially sold very well w/ her doing her kicks & dropkicks, but always showing the pain she was in. Sadly eventually she just drops the selling completely & the match goes a few levels down. Thankfully it didn't go for too long, so it didn't end up being offensive, but yeah, disappointing stuff by Momo even though I do love her KICKS. Really good match overall that could've been great with more S E L L I N G :funk:funk:funk****1/2*


----------



## Donnie

Drew Gulak vs Matt Riddle ***3/4
This is my shit, right here. Nasty hits all the points above, except for the knee, which rules. It will never not be a treat to watch Drew be Drew, he's such a fucking gem. Riddle rules, and it's not a shock that this is the match that has gotten WWE fans attention. I'm praying for Catch Point to reunite, and take the tag division by storm. 

More reviews are coming, I swear :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa

The only thing that post-match Catch Point handshake needed:




:trips9


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

*Matt Riddle vs Drew Gulak @ NXTV 2/6 ***1/2*
_Definitely a good watch, would have liked to see Gulak's continued arm work negatively impact Riddle a lot more than it did (literally did not mean anything to Riddle's offense). I was on the fence about even putting it in the recommended category but I loved Gulak's performance so much I decided to say fuck it and round up the rating. Gulak continues to be one of my favorites in the E and I pray he continues to get these opportunities to shine._

Also went *** on Momo/Hayter, just to get my input on that conversation :lol


----------



## MC

_*WWE NXT 06/02 *_

*No But Recommend: Drew Gulak vs Matt Riddle ***3/4*

Gulak vs Riddle was an excellent match. It was honestly a better showcase for Riddle than he got with Ohno, and I loved the Ohno matches. Showing off his technical skill as well as his explosive strikes is what's best for him. The selling in the match was fine I thought. I personally didin't think Gulak's work on the arm was anywhere near severe enough to impact the arm any further. The Catch Point handshake was awesome. Loved that little nod to their EVOLVE days.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MC said:


> _*Stardom Kyoto Max 2019 02/02*_
> 
> *No But Recommend: Momo Watanabe vs Jaime Hayter ***3/4*
> 
> I was one of the few that wasn't entirely impressed with Jaime Hayter in the Five Star GP but she ruled here. I honestly thought she was the better of the two during the match and has made me a fan, so good job. Loved her work on Momo's leg throughout the match. The dragon screws, the constant kicks and punches (yes, punches) to the thigh and knee region. But not only that, her overall heel performance was a key part of what was good about this match. Her trash talking, the taunting, dragging Momo by the face across the ropes. Stuff like that. Now Momo was really good here too - very babyface like. She made Hayter look great and I thought her overall selling was good except for a few times where I thought she could've sold the leg much, much better. She did an excellent job at selling the leg initially. Stumbling around when being irish-whiped. Having noticeably weaker kicks but the selling wasn't very noticeably towards the end. Nothing major but it prevents it from being me YES'ing it.





-***** Italiano- said:


> *No but highly recommended* Jamie Hayter vs Momo Watanabe ****
> 
> As has been stated above me Jamie was a fucking star in this match and you want to get on the train fast. I actually did enjoy her early stardom stuff but it was pretty basic. She grows in confidence with every promo and every match. The action was nice and stiff and it felt like a fight. The way Jamie raised her game and desperately tried to press her advantage flattered Momo. Damn I hope they face off again soon. JAMIE!
> 
> Anyone in this thread still not paying attention to Stardom........ good. Don't. I like feeling smug. Stay out of my tree house.


Nice to see Jamie Hayter getting praise on here, she's been excellent on the UK indie scene over the past year.

I've absolutely loved her work in Pro Wrestling Eve recently where she'll be headlining their Wrestle Queendom 2 show in June.

She's great at playing a heel, by far one of the best Women's wrestlers in the UK, I fully expect 2019 to be her breakout year.


----------



## Dmight

I know this is not 2019, but screw it. Just watched it.
2018 PROGRESS Chapter 76: Hello Wembley! *Walter vs Tyler Bate*
That's fuking great. Bate it THE MAN
*******


----------



## Corey

Riddle/Gulak - **** 1/2+*

Definitely recommended. Awesome bout full of energy, intensity, and urgency. I really hope Gulak gets a run with the Cruiserweight Title at some point down the line or does _something_ meaningful cause he's awesome when he's put in situations to shine.



NastyYaffa said:


> The first high tier MOTYC of the year has arrived..
> 
> *David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher - wXw Back to the Roots XVIII - YES!*
> *****1/2*


After watching this last night I think I can comfortably say this is one of your all time biggest reaches. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to LIJ vs Suzuki Gun – NJPW: Road to the New Beginning 1/29/19 - *****

*YES to KUSHIDA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: Road to the New Beginning 1/29/19
*
This had the feel of a typical big time New Japan main event, starting very slow and ending real strong. Loved Tanahashi’s work on KUSHIDA’s leg and knee throughout, although I wish KUSHIDA sold it some (it felt like he simply ignored it for the most part). But KUSHIDA looked like a terrific babyface throughout, getting some great hope spots in and hanging well with Tanahashi on his way out, and the leg work was saved I suppose with Tana submitting him with the cloverleaf. A very nice match. 

******


----------



## FROSTY

New Beginning Sapporo Night 1

No to: SANADA vs Minoru Suzuki *** 3/4 Good match SANADA was either tired or knocked silly at the end with a couple botches in the finishing sequence. Still the right man won, the drawn out outside stuff took it down imo.

EVIL vs Zack Sabre Jr. *** Okay for what it was, should have been better for EVIL's first ever win against ZSJ. 

Yes to:

Kazuchika Okada & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale & Jay White ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> After watching this last night I think I can comfortably say this is one of your all time biggest reaches. :lol


WELL considering you did nominate Tanahashi/Omega, Tanahashi/KUSHIDA + (ESPECIALLY) KAI/Kento, I can understand getting a lil' scared of some good selling brother


----------



## Donnie

:lmao Goddamn, Nasty


----------



## Branaman0

TNA Impact (02/08/2019) The Lucha Bros vs LAX ****- Another great match from these two teams! I personally enjoyed their match from Homecoming more but this was another great addition to their feud. A great main event and here's hoping to many more matches between these two teams. Personally I would love to see these two teams face off in a two out of three out of three falls match! Check it out when you get the chance!

Anthony Henry vs AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) ****- This is probably one of the better matches I've seen from EVOLVE wrestling since it became NXT lite. A great back and forth contest with Fox giving Henry his all but at the end of the match it wasn't enough. AR Fox nearly kills himself throughout the match like usual while Henry gives probably his best performance to date. There was some miscommunication near the end which made me drop the rating down an 1/4* other than that a great match from both men!


----------



## Corey

Fellas it's all in good fun I'm not upset. :lol

WRESTLING


----------



## Yeah1993

I don't REALLY like Omega nor Tanahashi a whole lot, and am a selling GEEK, and I still don't get what the issue with selling was in the WK main event. Enough people noticed it that I feel like I should have spotted it but even paying close eye to Omega's leg, I thought he did well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't REALLY like Omega nor Tanahashi a whole lot, and am a selling GEEK, and I still don't get what the issue with selling was in the WK main event. Enough people noticed it that I feel like I should have spotted it but even paying close eye to Omega's leg, I thought he did well.


I think comparing his performance there to that of Okada's recent main event selling ones, he was good, but the knee work by Tana certainly didn't effect his usual running & flying offense much. Not that Tana's back selling was any better tbh.

It's still nothing compared to the biggest piece of shit of the year aka KAI vs. Kento though


----------



## MC

_*NOAH Navigation For The Future 2019 - Day 11 01/02*_

*Yes To: Kaito Kiyomiya vs Masa Kitamiya *****

Low end MOTYC, but still an awesome match. Kiyomiya hitting his wicked drop kicks are always fun. Great title match. Ignore the 29 minute run time as there is tons of clipping but the good kind where it cuts out the fat and leaves Kitamiya's explosiveness.

:goku

*AAA Conquista Total Gira 2019 26/01*

*No But Recommend: Los OGTs (Averno, Chessman & Super Fly) vs. El Hijo del Vikingo, Murder Clown & Myzteziz Jr. ***3/4*

Los OGTs rule. Murder Clown doing dives rule. This match in general rules.


----------



## FROSTY

The New Beginning Sapporo Night 2

No to:

- Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale, Chase Owens & Jay White - *** 1/2 - Someone needs to shave White's hair so we don't have to keep watching him play with it every second he's in the ring, after every move. Good match I'd recommend.

- EVIL & SANADA vs Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr. - *** 1/4 - To long, SANADA & EVIL don't do much for me, the match should have ended on the first Magic Killer.

Yes to:

- BUSHI & Shingo Takagi vs El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru - **** - Really good match, best of the show so far.

- Tetsuya Naito vs Taichi - **** - Took way to long to get started, but when it did it was very good. I enjoyed it very much, Naito looks like a million bucks & Taichi after what happened at the start to not win the match...Well I don't see him getting another singles title push anytime soon.


----------



## Yeah1993

NastyYaffa said:


> I think comparing his performance there to that of Okada's recent main event selling ones, he was good, but the knee work by Tana certainly didn't effect his usual running & flying offense much. Not that Tana's back selling was any better tbh.
> 
> It's still nothing compared to the biggest piece of shit of the year aka KAI vs. Kento though




A'ight forgive me everyone but I'm gonna be sooper nerdy about this, here's a match link, I'm gonna skip through it and try to catch things:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxzi2n2aMOc



Spoiler: idk how long this will be



*Tana starts the left leg work at about 13:05 and it's stopped at about 15:10. Omega doesn't sell the leg a whole lot after that but I mean two minutes of simple wrestling moves on a leg isn't something I'd personally think would need to be sold a whole lot. Omega isn't consistently dashing around at first and takes his time a bit, too. It takes about seven minutes after the leg work is over for him to hit his dive.

*Tana doesn't even get an opportunity to go for the leg until....about 23:40. he catches Omega's leg, but Omega kicks him out of it. Omega runs at him and eats a dragon screw. First real leg attack in *ten minutes* and here's the thing....it's not the same leg as Tana's two minutes assault! I didn't even notice last time. So Omega's selling a pretty fresh leg there. Omega's seen selling it after kicking out at 24:27 - and Tana hadn't even hit a leg move since the dragon screw.

*24:40 - 25:00, Omega struggles to get up and limps after a chop. He runs and jumps after it but the leg is clearly preventing him from moving after landing. You could tell me the running and jumping is bad decision making but this IS a match where he's overconfident and trying to become the "new ace" or w/e.

*25:36 - sells the leg after a rana and Tana crawls around the ring, giving Omega some time to prepare to take the dive. Remember, this is all still after just the *one* dragon screw. You could convince me he should be over it by now. 26:48 he's seen selling the leg after splatting on the dive. His back crashed on the ground and he's still selling his right leg from just one move. 

*27:23 he seems to be getting over a bit, he's shaking the leg less than before, and doesn't when he lands from the top rope. Doesn't sell much until 28:52 when he almost falls over after his "you can't escape" thingy that IDR the real name of. Again, honestly, he could have not bothered with that and I would have been ok with it, personally. It's been like 5 minutes since the dragon screw and Tana's not gotten another chance to hit the leg. Until....

*28:59 he takes a chance to head to the top rope again and this is where the big dragon screw from the turnbuckle happens. Tana gets up from the "you can't escape" to do that btw which is probably worse selling than anything from Omega so far. Omega sells the leg like mad following this dragon screw, and continues to through the cloverleaf (30:00 - 31:00). 

*31:41 Omega gets his knees up on a splash which I'm of two minds of. On one hand I'm ok with the idea because hurt yourself to hurt them and all that; he had no time to move and thought of something. But on the other hand Omega's selling wasn't anywhere near wild enough. He looked just sort of inconvenienced. First bad sell from him methinks. STILL, we go to 32:02 and Omega is CRAWLING toward to turnbuckle because he can't stand up on his own.

*The V-Trigger into the turnbuckle come after that, and you could convince me he maybe shouldn't have been able to run across the ring, but, it, like, REALLY cost him. Tana hits a couple big moves (including another dragon screw, through the ropes this time). At 34:41 Tana is perched up on the top and Omega is on a table outside. Omega moves out of the way of a splash (which I don't think the leg should have prevented him from doing), and at about 36:35 sells his leg getting back up. Limps towards Tana at 35:49, and between 36:36 - 36:43, takes his time going up the turnbuckle, including leg-shaking + climbing up with only the left leg. It's been a few minutes since the leg was attacked now (from what I can see), but you could tell me he shouldn't be going up there I guess.

*Tana doesn't get another shot at the leg, and Omega still sells it on-and-off. 38:18 and 39:15 for example, and limping at 41;25. It's fading off again because Tana made a mistake with the table idea, but it's bothering Omega a *bit* still.

*By 43:00 it's been so long that Tana attacked the leg again (about ten minutes....hopefully I didn't miss anything skipping through it) that I'm surprised Omega's even bothering. But Tana sees the target and off of a V-Trigger.....catches the hurt leg and dropkicks the other...? No reason Omega should sell that; it's not even the hurt leg. He still sells the hurt leg, though. 43:27. Personally I think it's been long enough that trying to just get the match over with, using stuff like a reverse ranas and V-Triggers, is fine. His leg will survive this if he ends the match now. If he doesn't, he might lose the belt he's been working years for.

*The leg doesn't really come into play because Tana probably thinks it isn't working and he should try something else. Until...47:45, the top rope dragon suplex from Omega. This might have ended the match right? Well if we put our mark goggles on and ignore bookers, then yeah, maybe. But Omega is seen clutching his leg right after the suplex. So, basically, I don't think it's impossible to say the leg cost him the title. He couldn't capitalise on this big move with a pin for SEVERAL seconds. In fact he doesn't bother trying to pin him, which I think is a shame but Tana getting up (albeit slowly) was probably what decided that. Match ends soon after and the finish doesn't involve the leg, but that obv doesn't have anything to do with Omega's selling of it.



So yeah in summary there are a couple points where Omega doesn't sell it as well as he could have, and he could have fucked a few high spots, but Tana does barely any moves to the leg the whole time, and the first assault on the leg is (a) two minutes long and (b) a different leg from the one that kept getting the dragon screw. Overall though I think Omega really went out of his way to put the dragon screws over, selling them even nearly *ten* minutes after Tana has been able to touch the leg.




I ain't watching that All Japan match though, no matter how tempting it is to go on cagematch and just shit all over it for lulz.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eventually, people will get consistent with what they consider selling to be. 

Well, maybe. Until then, the usual picking and choosing will just keep on happening.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Obfuscation said:


> Eventually, people will get consistent with what they consider selling to be.
> 
> Well, maybe. Until then, the usual picking and choosing will just keep on happening.



Selling is just portraying the damage done in a believable way. For a babyface to get sympathy or for the heel to show strength/grit/power etc. it's just conveying the emotions through the physical and mental stress of the fight thats taking place. There isn't really a "what is selling considered."


----------



## Donnie

Selling is showing me that a body part is hurt because of the damage done to it, if it's not sold, or its sold in a bad way :Cocky I get pissed off, as do a lot of other people. 

Now, eventually the usual suspects will show up in here, and say "Oh my God, who cares abut selling :mj4 It doesn't make or break a match'

And I reply, that it does make a match, because a story is being told throughout, and when one, or both decide they don't want to sell because they'd rather pop the crowd and do highspots, I'm going to call it out.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


> A'ight forgive me everyone but I'm gonna be sooper nerdy about this, here's a match link, I'm gonna skip through it and try to catch things:


That's a great summary, and definitely makes me want to re-watch the match at some point. :hmm:


----------



## Groovemachine

For me, it's all about consistency. I can happily watch a spotfest with little selling if that's what they're all going for, and I'll just treat it as a fun sprint. The minute anyone starts 'properly' selling a body part, I'd expect that to continue. Especially if a limb is being targeted specifically, that shit needs to be sold all the way through.


----------



## TD Stinger

Selling is something that if you're going to take the time to work over a body part, it is something that should matter later on and play a part in the match going forward.

But at the same time, it doesn't have to be the total story.

Like people point out Omega vs. Tanahashi, I thought Omega sold his leg for a pretty good amount of time before eventually getting back into the groove of hitting his big moves. And to me it worked. Because people can recover as time goes by.

And at some point, it gets to the point where what do you want them to do, hobble around on one leg the entire match and just basically stay in a stationary position? That can work in a way, but more often than not, that's boring to watch.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to LIJ (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Night 2
*
Just a terrific back and forth tag match. Shingo and BUSHI are beginning to work really well with one another now, although I still have doubts Shingo can even be considered a jr heavyweight. Loved the last few minutes of this match with BUSHI fooling Kanemaru using the chair to block the mist, and the near fall from the clothesline there was excellent. 

******

*NO but Recommended - Suzuki Gun (Zack Sabre Jr. & Minoru Suzuki) vs LIJ (SANADA & EVIL) - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Night 2*

A pretty fun match for the most part. Really love the student/mentor vibe they have going with Sabre and Suzuki right now, I wish they would do more tandem moves because they actually work real well together when they do. Other than this, it was just a very good match, nothing much else to say. I did like the fairly hot last few minutes quite a bit.

****3/4
*
*NO but Recommended - Taichi vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Night 2
*
This one is a hard one to rate. I really enjoyed the whole underdog story they build up for Naito from the start with him basically on fumes to begin the match, but my god did the lead up to that take way too long. The entire section from the beginning of the match to the dragon sleeper was really well done though, with Natio trying his best for hope spots, but Taichi just playing with him (and that piledriver ruled). The rest of the match was really just a big move match, as good as Taichi can be in those anyway, and that was alright I suppose, but not as good as the rest of the match, although the mic stand spots were cool. So yeah, I enjoyed this a lot, but there was a lot I wasn’t a fan of here too. 

****3/4
*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*No but recommended*
IWGP Jr Heavyweight title 
Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori ****
Big match Taguchi is a wondrous privilege to watch. The match made Ishimori look great. 


YES
IWGP Heavyweight title 
Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi **** 1/4
This was really good but didn't quite reach the dramatic peaks of other IWGP Heavyweight title matches. I'm sure there'll be a lot of talk be about Jay White winning and the reaction of the crowd, had to check I hadn't hit the mute button. Certianly the parallels to the Okada shock are there so I see the match as a successful part of a large project. MSG should be the perfect crowd to give Jay White some shit.


----------



## Donnie

Tana vs White ***3/4
Enjoyed this a whole lot. Jay's knee work and control was great, as was Tana's selling. White's selling wasn't as good as Tana's, but still very good. Tana's Boston Crab was GROSS, and White's desperation to reach the ropes made it even better. Very good finishing run, and the finish was out of nowhere, but felt earned. Rematch should be great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ishimori vs. Taguchi - ***
Okada vs. Fale - ***1/4

Tanahashi vs. White - ***1/2
I thought that Switchblade looked like a star in this. Great swagger & charisma shown throughout. Loved his trashtalk while he went to town on Tana's knee. His work over that knee was really good, and while I wouldn't say that Tana's selling was good, it wasn't offensive. He still did his High Fly Flows without showing the damage done to the knee in his movements, but those were just a couple of brief moments, so it didn't bother me too much. He was very good w/ the knee work of his own, too. Then the whole sequence with White avoiding the Slingblade was real neat; White came off as a very smart, cocky prick w/ his great expressions, while Tana was awesome being frustrated & angry as hell about him not getting the moves in. Badass finish in the catching Bladerunner & of course I gotta mention Gedo's hilarious bumping for Tana during his bits. Overall a very good match & honestly better than I expected.

Also watched Kzy vs. PAC earlier, and I gave that ***1/4. Highly recommend it to everyone here though, as I could see many giving it much higher ratings than myself. Definitely worth a peep. (Y)


----------



## DELITE

NJPW New Beginning whenever 

Tana vs White* ****1/4*
No but highly recommended


----------



## Corey

Tanahashi vs. White - ***** (YES!)*

Loved the match and thought the first 20 minutes were super engrossing. Tana fighting off the early legwork and really making Jay work for it was great. The sequence where they kept countering each other over and over again until we got a twist and shout was awesome too. Last 10 minutes felt like they took quite a while but I can't complain too much because they were selling (especially Jay). Very enjoyable stuff.

Okada/Fale - **** 1/2* (really enjoyed this)


----------



## MC

_*NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2019 11/02*_

*Yes To: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori ****1/4*

Great match. It was cleverly put together I thought. It blended the comedy that the match was built upon with the serious, aggression filled wrestling later in the match almost seamlessly. Taguchi showed newer fans that he could indeed wrestle and gave a great performance from the simple wrist holds to hitting somersault planchas to the outside. Ishimori was really good in this match too with his selling and defensive approach. He was constantly trying to get the advantage but Taguchi always had an answer for him. Great stuff from the Juniors after a down period over the past few months. Exactly what they needed.

_*Other Ratings*
Okada vs Fale: ***1/2
White vs Tanahashi: **1/4_

----

*Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate 2019 - Day 5*

*Yes To: PAC vs Kzy ****1/4*

I feel like I didn't like this as much as some other DG fans but this was a great match nonetheless. Kzy showing again why he is one of the best underdogs today with his selling and incredible comeback spots. The fans get behind him very easily and he makes the simplest of moves kook damaging which makes him very sympathetic and that was all shown here. PAC was pretty good here. I did feel like what he did was way below the level of Kzy's amazing performance though and it stopped me from thinking more than this but he mixed his grounding and aerial moves well. ****1/4


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Been a while, but YES! to the following:

Will Ospreay vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 13) **** 1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestle Kingdom 12) *****
Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate: Open The New Year Gate 2019 Day 2) **** 1/4
Shun Skywalker vs. Kaito Ishida (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 Day 4) **** 1/2
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019 Day 4) ****
Shun Skywalker vs. Ben-K (Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2019 Day 2) **** 1/2
Kzy vs. YAMATO vs. Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2019 Day 2) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) **** 1/4

Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2019 Day 4) **** 3/4
All of the matches I listed ranged from great-fantastic, but I really wanna talk about this match in particular. Going in I'll admit to being a bit concerned. PAC since coming back to Dragon Gate has been 1-1 in terms of great singles matches, having an awesome match with Masato Yoshino back in December but had a surprisingly disappointing match with Flamita at Gate of Destiny in November. But good lord, this match exceeded my expectations & then some. I fucking loved everything about this match, from the small things like Kzy keeping his eye on PAC during the national anthem to prevent a sneak attack like in the Yoshino match, to every single big move these two threw at each other to pick up the win. The story heading into this match was Kzy wanting to prove that he's crazy enough to beat PAC & PAC showing just how dangerous of a man he actually is & these two told that story to perfection from start to finish with them throwing so many bombs at each other that it looked like they were hellbent on killing the other man to walk away with the Dream Gate. The finishing stretch was top-notch stuff with the crowd going nuts for every nearfall & the final moments featuring one of the sickest spots I've seen in a Dream Gate match in quite some time.

The story was great, the in-ring action ruled, the crowd was hot & by the end both guys walked away from the match looking like absolute stars. People may like it less or more than I did but to me, this was an absolutely phenomenal match & it's only behind Tanahashi/Omega as my favorite match of the year so far. I can't recommend this match enough, go out of your way to see it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Gonna say NO to everything from New Beginning in Osaka:

Both Fale vs. Okada and Ishimori vs. Taguchi were both fun matches in there own way. As for Tana vs. White, here's my analysis:



> *I don't know what to think Tana vs. White as a match. I mean it had a solid story throughout. White went after Tana's leg in the beginning, but Tana countered out of it for as long as he could. Eventually White goes after the leg, Tana fights through, Tana goes after Jay's leg, White puts Tana in the TTO, hits him with a barrage of big moves, can't put him away, Tana makes one last stand, but falls to Blade Runner.
> 
> So, I see the story they did. I appreciate. But, it didn't really grab me if I'm being honest. The 1st 10-15 minutes of White going after Tana's leg, while smart, didn't feel much different than what you've seen before. And even Tana's come back at this point kind of feels old hat.
> 
> There were moments I liked, Tana and White had a sequence in the middle where they kept countering until Tana finally hit Twist & Shout, the ending was pretty cool. But, I don't know, for a 30 minute match, it just didn't mesh for me.


----------



## FROSTY

Yes to:

- WWE Monday Night Raw (02.11.2019) Bobby Roode & Chad Gable (c) vs The Revival **** 1/4 

Great Tag Title match, but it's The Revival working with Gable so it's to be expected. Revival requests their release from WWE, Vince puts the Raw tag titles on them instead still great match, props & easily 4.25 stars imo.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Roode/Chad Gable vs Revival for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (2/11/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to The Revival vs Chad Gable and Bobby Roode - WWE Raw 2/12/19
*
Petition to crown Chad Gable as the most underrated wrestler in the company? He was tremendous the entire match, putting on a terrific performance and getting plenty of time to do it. It was really nice to see Revival have the time and the opponent to have a proper tag team match with, much less one where they were able to use great psychology again early on as they kept Gable solo. The last few minutes did turn into a bunch of big moves once Roode was in, but it was really enjoyable, and the ending was excellent. Nice to see Dash and Dawson finally win something, but hopefully they leave to somewhere who will appreciate them more.

******


----------



## MC

*WWE Raw 12/02*

*Yes To: The Revival vs Chad Gable and Bobby Roode **** *
Was blown away. Gable justifying all the hype with his exceptional performance in the match. His suplexes are top notch. And the Revival were allowed to do what they do best, do simple tag wrestling and do it well . Roode didn't do much but that was by design and he actually had his brief moments when he got in.


----------



## FROSTY

@MC What did you rate Tenzan, Kojima & Liger vs Suzuki, Iizuka & Michinoku from New Beginning Osaka?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Revival vs. Gable & Roode gets *1/2, and I feel that's pretty generous. Incredibly generic, dull & heatless stuff all around + commercials killing the little flow the match might've had at points.


----------



## MC

:cornettefu Yaffa 




FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> @MC What did you rate Tenzan, Kojima & Liger vs Suzuki, Iizuka & Michinoku from New Beginning Osaka?


I didn't  I watched from the LIJ vs Suzuki Gun trios match onwards.


----------



## FROSTY

MC said:


> :cornettefu Yaffa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't  I watched from the LIJ vs Suzuki Gun trios match onwards.


It was actually really good for what it was, Kojima was really good, Kojima & Suzuki was great and Tenzan/Iizuka stuff was really well done. Pretty close to 3 stars for me, in fact I'd say at least 3.



NastyYaffa said:


> Revival vs. Gable & Roode gets *1/2, and I feel that's pretty generous. Incredibly generic, dull & heatless stuff all around + commercials killing the little flow the match might've had at points.


:nerd:


----------



## Corey

They put Revival vs. Roode & Gable in the death spot so I wasn't paying attention for a few minutes and then kept noticing these wild looking double teams and nearfalls. I'll have to go back and watch the whole thing but it definitely looked good and I have no idea why it was put in the spot it was.

Any idea if PAC vs. Kzy will be released in a different format? Like one with commentary and multicam? If not the no commentary one with a hard cam will do but I'm just curious.


----------



## DELITE

*ROH Bound by Glory*

No but recommended:

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Colt Cabana* - this wouldn't be everyone cup of tea but I love it. Colt Cabana trying to get inside of ZSJ's head. Great 13 minutes of psychologic war. My only remark is the finish which felt pretty lazy.* ***3/4*
*PCO vs Mark Briscoe* - On one hand, I feel sorry for PCO that he needs to cripple himself in his 50s to finally being over, but on other hand I like this match. A ******* just tried to destroy a monster but after the front flip bump on the apron he took, powerbomb on the ramp, kicked down off the stairs, chairshots and Froggy Bow, he still can't take the W. Who or what gonna stop PCO? ****1/2*


----------



## Bruce L

PAC/Kzy ended strong, but I've always been frustrated with PAC in Dragon Gate (Japan) for his blatant stalling, and that hasn't gotten better since he's been away. I wasn't going to judge based on the Yoshino match (as Yoshino is the worst in the world when it comes to the "hit a big move, walk around listlessly pretending to breathe heavy for a full 2-3 minutes, go to pick up your opponent, get whipped off the ropes, repeat" style), but it seems safe at this point to say it's still a problem, and that Gaora's state-of-the-art clipping was his best friend in his first run there.

Also really liked SANADA & EVIL/Suzuki & Sabre, but not quite a vote.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> They put Revival vs. Roode & Gable in the death spot so I wasn't paying attention for a few minutes and then kept noticing these wild looking double teams and nearfalls. I'll have to go back and watch the whole thing but it definitely looked good and I have no idea why it was put in the spot it was.


I didn't watch any of the show live last night but I did go back and watch this in full.

Crowd was dead to start but in a way it's a credit to them that they woke them back up the way did by the end. Really good tag team wrestling. And everything after Roode gets the hot tag is great.


----------



## Bruce L

I thought there was some really great stuff in Roode & Gable/Revival, but more than anything it made me miss 2013, when WWE would frequently post standout TV matches on YouTube with the stuff that happened during the commercials edited back in.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match on the Smackdown (2/12/19) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

Edit:

I thought it was pretty enjoyable with Bryan vs Kofi, Kofi vs Joe, and Kofi vs Styles. Kofi had a great performance here :clap


----------



## Dr. Middy

I really liked the entire gaunlet match as a whole, although I wasn't a fan of having Orton just blindside and make AJ look like a dope in the end there. That being said, I will nominate the first match:

*YES to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - WWE Smackdown 2/12/19*

Bryan was just a delight to watch here as he grappled Kingston and put him in some holds we don't see too often (I'll always pop for a surfboard), and his kicks and knees were as good as ever. Kingston for his part gave the best performance I think I've seen him give since the match with Cesaro years ago, working good as a babyface throughout. We got some nice hijinks at the end with Rowan and the New Day, and having Kofi get the surprise win was a nice touch. Really good stuff. 

******


----------



## fabi1982

YES and **** for the Smackdown Gauntlet. And I really enjoyed the quick ending with Ortons RKO outta nowhere. Great showing for Kofi, he needs a WWE title run before he retires.


----------



## FROSTY

New Beginning Osaka

No to:

- Kzuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale *** 3/4 Maybe their best match together I've ever seen, I don't think I've seen all 7 singles encounters yet.

Yes to:

- Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori **** 1/2

- Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White **** :hmm: Pretty damn good match considering Tana can hardly move. White won me over with this match & backstage interview. I finally seen what I've been looking for on this night, and I think he's gonna make a great champion. 

Even old fucks like me can admit when I'm wrong, or change my mind when when it seems like I'm dead set against something *Donnie* :hmm:

My list so far:



Spoiler: list



1.) Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***** (Wrestle Kingdom 13)

2.) Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay ****1/2 (Wrestle Kingdom 13)

3.) Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito ****1/2 (Wrestle Kingdom 13)

4.) Andrade vs Rey Mysertio ****1/2 (Smackdown Live 01.15.2019)

5.) War Raiders vs The Undisputed Era ****1/2 (NXT TakeOver Phoenix)

6.) Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori ****1/2 (New Beginning Osaka)

7.) Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle ****1/4 (Honor Reigns Supreme)

8.) Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs The Revival ****1/4 (Monday Night Raw 02.11.2019)

9.) GOD vs Los Ingobernables de Japon vs The Young Bucks **** (Wrestle Kingdom 13)

10.) Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White **** (Wrestle Kingdom 13)

11.) Hirooki Goto, Tomohiro Ishii & Will Ospreay vs Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yugi Nagata **** (New Year's Dash 19')

12.) LAX vs The Lucha Brothers **** (Impact Homecoming)

13.) British Strong Style vs Gallus **** (NXT UK 01.09.2019)

14.) Tracy Williams vs Zack Sabre Jr. **** (ROH TV 01.10.2019)

15.) Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno **** (NXT TakeOver Phoenix)

16.) Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet **** (NXT TakeOver Phoenix)

17.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KUSHIDA **** (NJPW: Road to New Beginning Day 3)

18.) Kazuchika Okada & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale & Jay White **** (The New Beginning Sapporo Night 1)

19.) BUSHI & Shingo Takagi vs El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru **** (The New Beginning Sapporo Night 2)

20.) Tetsuya Naito vs Taichi **** (The New Beginning Sapporo Night 2)

21.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White **** (The New Beginning Osaka)


----------



## NastyYaffa

***1/2 to the GAUNTLET. Killer hour of TV wrestling. Kofi is someone who I've never cared about at all when it comes to his in-ring work, but he did real well here. The segment between him & Styles was my favorite bit of the whole thing, with his battle vs. Bryan being 2nd. Very good stuff overall.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Corey said:


> Any idea if PAC vs. Kzy will be released in a different format? Like one with commentary and multicam? If not the no commentary one with a hard cam will do but I'm just curious.


They did have multiple cameras filming PAC/Kzy & they are gonna have commentary for the match, but sadly, it's gonna be a whole month before it airs on the Dragon Gate Network/GAORA Sports.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Ricochet, NXT TV 02/13/19 - **** 3/4 (YES !)*

Overall this wasn't better than their match in Brooklyn last year but it did have some aspects that I think were better. I think the progression of this match was better than Brooklyn as this build was slow but beautiful. They started very heated as they are rivals and then Cole exposed the knee of Ricochet and worked it over really damn good. Credit to Ricochet here because his selling is usually ass but in this match it was f*cking amazing. This match wasn't clean in all aspects, there were some sloppy aspects but it made the match better. Ricochet only using one leg on his dives was beautiful even if he didn't land smoothly. This match never hit the high octane pace that Brooklyn did but that was fine because the story of the leg didn't need it. I also loved how Cole remained consistent in his work over the leg even down to their striking stretches. The finish was pretty good, this match was pretty long but I felt it could've went even longer. My current MOTY.


----------



## Donnie

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> New Beginning Osaka
> 
> No to:
> 
> - Kzuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale *** 3/4 Maybe their best match together I've ever seen, I don't think I've seen all 7 singles encounters yet.
> 
> Yes to:
> 
> - Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori **** 1/2
> 
> - Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White **** :hmm: Pretty damn good match considering Tana can hardly move. White won me over with this match & backstage interview. I finally seen what I've been looking for on this night, and I think he's gonna make a great champion.
> 
> Even old fucks like me can admit when I'm wrong, or change my mind when when it seems like I'm dead set against something *Donnie* :hmm:


roud It's so nice to see the old adapting to the new world.


----------



## Corey

*** 1/4 for Cole/Ricochet. Nothing structurally wrong with it all but it just didn't grab me as much as I had hoped. Good TV match for sure. @NastyYaffa; buddy if you're such a selling NERD though my man you definitely should be nominating this. Ricochet is running around doing literally everything with one leg. You should enjoy that portion even if you think Cole is shit. :lol

This match though... *NO but Highly Recommended:*

*No Disqualification Match:* Tony Nese vs. Noam Dar _(205 Live 2/12)_ **** 3/4*

For the 2nd week in a row 205 Live puts on an awesome match that barely anyone even knows about. This suffers from a fairly dead crowd except for the big bumps and spots but man this felt really unique and creative. Instead of just grabbing a weapon and hitting each other with it, they figure out ways to use a chair to attack a body wrap and basically wrap it around said body part to inflict damage. Dar in particular was really good here with his attack on the leg and hand of Nese. Surprise table bump which is always a plus. Finish is a little questionable at first because a bad body part was used to inflict damage but it's sold pretty well afterwards so it's not so bad. Definitely worth checking out as was the the 4-way elimination match from last week. Someone else tune into 205 Live.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's cool seeing Ricochet vs Adam Cole and the Noam Dar vs Tony Nese No DQ match getting some love here since both of those contests were good


----------



## Obfuscation

The four way from 205 Live last week was decent, but nothing much beyond that.

I am very interested in Dar vs Nese No DQ, though. Their first match earlier this year was something I _really_ liked.


----------



## Donnie

I think you'll like this one. Some really great arm work from Noam, and Tony looked very, very good throughout.


----------



## MC

*SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!! 2019 20/01*

*Yes To: Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko ****1/4*

This ruled so much. Nanae was the boss here with her delayed entrance and her aura. Her selling was really good, she sold everything Yoshiko did excellently. You could argue the arm selling wasn't great but Yoshiko didn't do a lot to the arm so it works. Everything she did had a certain crispness to it. It all looked really good and of course, really stiff. Yoshiko was fantastic in the bully role here too. It's what she does best and she excelled at it here. He beat on Nanae ruthlessly, using her weight and making the simplistic of moves look devastating. 

*Yes To: Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta *****

Seeing Nakajima get bullied is wild. Hotta brutalized her (and Sasamura) and did it with almost a brazen approach. She was stiff, violent and strugged off most of what the tag champions threw at them. Nakajima gave it back though, showing tons of fight. Sasamura was awesome in this being the plucky underdog that everyone picked off. Her selling was really good, although I doubt she could’ve no sold that chair shot, which cut her open, even if she wanted too. Takase played her role well. Never did much in terms of offence but she sold well and her attempts to stop Nakajima breaking up covers and submissions was hilarious. The spot of the match for me probably is Hotta throwing a chain in the ring to stop a ring count. Hilarious. 

*No But Highly Recommend: Kaho Kobayashi vs. Mei Hoshizuki vs. Tsukushi ***3/4*

HIGHHH SPEEEDD! Bunch of wild wrestling. Very go-go-go wrestling so if you like that stuff, watch this because it was a bunch of fun. Tons of awesome sequences and smart wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nice shout @Corey, more than likely would've not watched the match without your comment. A solid selling performance by Ricochet, indeed - pretty shocking too since he has never been that much of a salesman. I wonder what inspired him to actually sell well here :hmm:

The leg psychology carried it, most of the other stuff in it was your usual Ricochet vs. Cole, generic indy stuff. Some solid forearms & punches in the beginning too, though. Much like the leg selling, it was very surprising from the 2. **3/4 which is also the same I rated their TakeOver match.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NOAH Navigation for the Future 

*No but recommended* GHC Heavyweight title Masa Kitamiya vs Kaito Kiyomiya ***3/4

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 

*YES * Open the Dream Gate KZY vs PAC ****3/4 
This rocked. Moty so far for me edging Tanahashi vs Omega. I assume KZY is dead now, truly sacrificing himself for art. Good to see.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> I think you'll like this one. Some really great arm work from Noam, and Tony looked very, very good throughout.


Indeed I did. Great match, felt the _hate_. These 205 Live brawls/blow offs still coming through in a big way. This show is the only thing that works for the company.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Indeed I did. Great match, felt the _hate_. These 205 Live brawls/blow offs still coming through in a big way. This show is the only thing that works for the company.


205 LIVE really is :cozy I'm expecting the Buddy/Tozawa match to be wonderful. 

The only negative things on the show are Bennett still being employed, and TJP being MIA. Hopefully those roles are reversed.


----------



## Obfuscation

Riddle vs Gulak ruled. The Ohno matches were fine, but strangely left me cold. This match on the other hand was much more what I had hoped/expected/liked it to be. Snug on the mat and close quarters angst. Even the Catch Point nod post-match. Radical.



Ace said:


> 205 LIVE really is :cozy I'm expecting the Buddy/Tozawa match to be wonderful.
> 
> The only negative things on the show are Bennett still being employed, and TJP being MIA. Hopefully those roles are reversed.


PPVs can be a little tricky for the Cruisers, but if they're given a chance to do something, Murphy vs Tozawa can def rule.

I like Bennett, he's grown on me, but I realize he has his detractors. Ol Biff Malibu is cool for someone a little different on the roster. The use, or lack there of, with TJP is an odd one. They've really struggled to find something for him that sticks since he had that union with PAC in 2017.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Shane Strickland, Evolve 121 - **** 1/2 (YES !)
*
A nice mentor v. student match-up, with a simple yet effective story. Cole works over the neck of Shane while Shane fights from under. The match was slower than I expected but I say that in a good way because everything they did had much more meaning. The build up to the finish was really good and progressive and culminated with the story they built up of Cole working Shane's neck. Just an excellent match.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Riddle vs Gulak ruled. The Ohno matches were fine, but strangely left me cold. This match on the other hand was much more what I had hoped/expected/liked it to be. Snug on the mat and close quarters angst. Even the Catch Point nod post-match. Radical.
> 
> 
> 
> PPVs can be a little tricky for the Cruisers, but if they're given a chance to do something, Murphy vs Tozawa can def rule.
> 
> I like Bennett, he's grown on me, but I realize he has his detractors. Ol Biff Malibu is cool for someone a little different on the roster. The use, or lack there of, with TJP is an odd one. They've really struggled to find something for him that sticks since he had that union with PAC in 2017.


I thought TeeJ was on the upswing when he started the feud with the LHP by stealing their masks, and the really fun matches that came from that. But sadly that didn't last, hopefully they can figure out a place for him. 

I'm with you on the Drew/Riddle match. Just a really great piece of work, and another example of how good Gulak is. Also, it did a lot of for Riddle in showing how diverse he is for people who maybe weren't sold on him yet. 

I love that there is still a lot of the CW roster that Buddy is yet to face. Keeps everything fresh, and it can lead to a lot of fun matches like this one.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> I thought TeeJ was on the upswing when he started the feud with the LHP by stealing their masks, and the really fun matches that came from that. But sadly that didn't last, hopefully they can figure out a place for him.
> 
> I'm with you on the Drew/Riddle match. Just a really great piece of work, and another example of how good Gulak is. Also, it did a lot of for Riddle in showing how diverse he is for people who maybe weren't sold on him yet.
> 
> I love that there is still a lot of the CW roster that Buddy is yet to face. Keeps everything fresh, and it can lead to a lot of fun matches like this one.


Was a bummer that TJP kind of only ended up in that feud as fodder for the faces, seeing how I think he only one about one match the entire time. The blow-off tag was REALLY good, and that was always welcomed, but seeing Lucha House Party slam through him (and Bennett) with so much ease showed that it just didn't seem like there was as much behind their program as there could have. Imagine if that got into some Apuesta territory? Would be very memorable.

Gulak coming out of this match about as good as Riddle did, even with the loss, is what I liked the most about it. Riddle keeps rolling like he should, but it felt like a great showcase of what makes Gulak so damn awesome. (the win immediately beforehand assisted in that, too) Wouldn't say he needs to be on NXT more, but anything to have more matches like this, I am 100% in on. Just patiently awaiting when he'll get a chance to wrestle Carrillo come an eventual Tuesday.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Was a bummer that TJP kind of only ended up in that feud as fodder for the faces, seeing how I think he only one about one match the entire time. The blow-off tag was REALLY good, and that was always welcomed, but seeing Lucha House Party slam through him (and Bennett) with so much ease showed that it just didn't seem like there was as much behind their program as there could have. *Imagine if that got into some Apuesta territory?* Would be very memorable.
> 
> Gulak coming out of this match about as good as Riddle did, even with the loss, is what I liked the most about it. Riddle keeps rolling like he should, but it felt like a great showcase of what makes Gulak so damn awesome. (the win immediately beforehand assisted in that, too) Wouldn't say he needs to be on NXT more, but anything to have more matches like this, I am 100% in on. Just patiently awaiting when he'll get a chance to wrestle Carrillo come an eventual Tuesday.


I thought that's where this was heading with him wearing them around his neck, but it never came to be. Maybe, they're saving it for Rey vs Cien :banderas 

It really feels like HHH respects and trusts Drew to work with anyone, and that's why we get fun stuff like this. Gives me hope he could one day win the CW Championship. 

Mr Carrillo will listen to Mr Gulak and plant his feet firmly on the ground, as all true grapplers should. Drew is such a wonderful dickhead :lmao 

While I'm here I should rate a match. Impact vs Kross vs Moose vs Cage ***
Really fun 10 minute sprint. I welcome a rematch down the line.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> I thought that's where this was heading with him wearing them around his neck, but it never came to be. Maybe, they're saving it for Rey vs Cien :banderas
> 
> It really feels like HHH respects and trusts Drew to work with anyone, and that's why we get fun stuff like this. Gives me hope he could one day win the CW Championship.
> 
> Mr Carrillo will listen to Mr Gulak and plant his feet firmly on the ground, as all true grapplers should. Drew is such a wonderful dickhead :lmao
> 
> While I'm here I should rate a match. Impact vs Kross vs Moose vs Cage ***
> Really fun 10 minute sprint. I welcome a rematch down the line.


Hmm. They've only really teased Rey's mask being taken about once, although I'd be curious at them shaving Cien's hair off. We all know there will be a third match to close out the trilogy (maybe two more, seeing how nobody won the 2/3 falls.) Wouldn't exactly jump the gun in expecting this, but goodness would that be huge.

It's pretty wild to me to think of Gulak having that sort of rapport at this point in his career. From Soldier Ant to WWE, talk about a journey of watching him rise. I'll never forget those days. Or the fact that there's a decent Chikara presence throughout Vince McMahon's promotion circa 2019.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Hmm. They've only really teased Rey's mask being taken about once, although I'd be curious at them shaving Cien's hair off. We all know there will be a third match to close out the trilogy (maybe two more, seeing how nobody won the 2/3 falls.) Wouldn't exactly jump the gun in expecting this, but goodness would that be huge.
> 
> It's pretty wild to me to think of Gulak having that sort of rapport at this point in his career. From Soldier Ant to WWE, talk about a journey of watching him rise. I'll never forget those days. Or the fact that there's a decent Chikara presence throughout Vince McMahon's promotion circa 2019.


With all the talk Vega has been doing about ending the legend, and Cien being the future of both WWE and Latino stars. It feels like it could really happen. If it did, I would expect Rey to win because of how popular that mask is, but if Cien could get the win :fuckyeah No matter the stipulation, I'm ALL for the rematch. 

Drew really showing all the hard work can pay off. Heck, that should be his final PowerPoint presentation. It's also great to see Quack helping to train Bliss. :monkey if she breaks out some of his stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> With all the talk Vega has been doing about ending the legend, and Cien being the future of both WWE and Latino stars. It feels like it could really happen. If it did, I would expect Rey to win because of how popular that mask is, but if Cien could get the win :fuckyeah No matter the stipulation, I'm ALL for the rematch.
> 
> Drew really showing all the hard work can pay off. Heck, that should be his final PowerPoint presentation. It's also great to see Quack helping to train Bliss. :monkey if she breaks out some of his stuff.


While WM isn't exactly the same thing to me anymore, Mysterio vs Cien culminating there would make that feeling return in some capacity. Hope it happens.

Heck, if Bliss starts breaking out Lightning Lock: Beta or Quackendriver II, that match would have to get a mention from me in here. 8*D


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> While WM isn't exactly the same thing to me anymore, Mysterio vs Cien culminating there would make that feeling return in some capacity. Hope it happens.
> 
> Heck, if Bliss starts breaking out Lightning Lock: Beta or Quackendriver II, that match would have to get a mention from me in here. 8*D


:rusevyes Hayley's going to rate a match when Bliss beats someone with the CHIKARA Special


----------



## Obfuscation

Ace said:


> :rusevyes Hayley's going to rate a match when Bliss beats someone with the CHIKARA Special


All the accolades incoming. In fact, it kind of went under the radar, but Gulak actually used it in a match last year. Now I'd have to go back and see which it was, but that was GREAT. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> All the accolades incoming. In fact, it kind of went under the radar, but Gulak actually used it in a match last year. Now I'd have to go back and see which it was, but that was GREAT. :mark:


I actually just saw a video of that, and I was like :wow "That didn't even click at the time" 




Drew :cozy


----------



## TD Stinger

Gonna nominate a couple of recent PAC matches:

*Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate: Kzy vs. PAC*

Finally a PAC match since he's came back that I really got into. The finishing stretch of this match between PAC hitting a Shooting Star Press to a standing opponent, a Tombstone off the 2nd rope, and finally the Black Arrow to end everything. Great match. Kind of lost itself in the middle and not knowing anything about Kzy might have hurt the match a bit for me, but still awesome.

*RevPro High Stakes: Will Ospreay vs. PAC*

A match that was the path to being great but kind of lost itself at the end IMO. The beginning of the match was very fun with Ospreay constantly frustrating PAC before PAC eventually takes control and punishes Ospreay. And Ospreay getting a little color helped too.

And eventually they all start hitting their shit and it's really fun. But then by the end they had CCK get involved where Ospreay and PAC fight them off and after that the match kind of lost it's flow for me. Though I did like the end where PAC purposely let time run out because he's that much of a dick, which hopefully leads to a rematch down the line.


----------



## MC

*Rev Pro High Stakes 2019 15/02*

*No To: PAC vs Will Ospreay ****

I was worried coming into this match. PAC can be a bore when he plays up his slow, methodical heel character and Ospreay in the main event can be over the top. That could've very easily been the case here but it surprisingly wasn't. Was it a classic? probably not. I'm sure some will like this a lot better than I did. The start of the match was pretty good. They did a few flips, showed off being all cute with it. PAC was aggressive with his offence and was super good with his facial expressions and mannerisms. There was a few cool spots where Ospreay jumped the guardrail after PAC attempted to throw him into it (which was a nice call back to a similar spot earlier in the match where Ospreay went rib first into the barricade). The middle was pretty forgettable though. And the closing stretch was a bit overbooked. CCK interfering, ref bumps low blow and time limit draw. It wasn't terrible but it didn't leave me wanting more honestly. So it didn't do its job in that sense it still was a good enough end part of the match to make up for the middle part which was look at your phone territory.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Rev Pro High Stakes

*No* PAC vs Will Ospreay *** 1/2

So where to start? Maybe with the fact that I had this match at **** before CCK arrived and possibly on it's way to more. I was wondering what all the hand wringing was about sure it was a total spot fest but I like that. Sure there were two different types of selling going on with PACs understated selling (which is good) and Ospreays over the top scenery chewing selling (which isn't) but thats a minor flaw.... I'm no selling hawk. So I thought 'Fuck it. I'll just have to be the high man on yet another match.' Then CCK came in and I mentally knocked it down to ***3/4 bit of a disappointment but you have to get those angles in sometimes. But then Ospreay and PAC unite and have a cool staredown and I thought there was hope. Then we start doing egregious finisher kick outs, okay fine. Then Ospreay gets PAC up for his finisher and he counters it into a low blow and I would have been fine with that as a finish but then Chris Roberts (fresh from his nap) refuses to DQ PAC. Well what if PAC goes on to win the match? Ospreay would surely be super pissed off. It makes no sense. Then the time limit expires. Having this match be a time limit draw is super smart, I'm all on board with that. But why the bullshit over booking? If these guys had just thrown the kitchen sink at each other for 30 minutes and just run out of time you're talking **** 1/2 and a standing ovation. Leave the over booking in WWE where it belongs. Honestly watch this match but when Roberts takes his ref bump do yourself a favour and turn the damn thing off. Good match spoiled by b o o k i n g.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Feb 16th	KTB	Nate Webb	Open Challenge	They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	4*
Feb 16th	Eli Everfly	Shane Mercer They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	4*
Feb 16th	Chris Dickinson	Tony Deppen They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	4*
Feb 16th	Jimmy Lloyd	Eric Ryan	Markus Crane	They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	4*
Feb 16th	Teddy Hart	6-Way They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	3*
Feb 16th	Matt Tremont	G-Raver They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	5*
Feb 16th	Nick Gage	SHLAK	GCW Title	They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	5*
Feb 16th	Jun Kasai	Alex Colon They Said It Couldn't Be Done	GCW	5*

YES to the 5*s. Everything else highly recommended. The absolute zenith of professional wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Got a few other matches on my watchlist for the day, but I don't think anything is topping this one tonight or anytime soon:

*Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee - CWF Mid-Atlantic End of an Era - YES!*

I first saw Trevor Lee when he made his PWG debut at Mystery Vortex II in 2014. Throughout his first two years in PWG, I remember thinking he had some solid matches against the likes of Chris Hero, Kevin Steen, Roderick Strong & that debut 3-way vs. Everett & Cedric Alexander, but he never really stood out in any of his performances though, and he just felt like a yet another solid, yet forgettable indy wrestler. Now let's fast forward to 2016; I had heard some reports about him having a ridiculously long match, the longest match in modern era, in his home promotion, but never really got that interested in it. After all, Trevor was never one of my favorites in PWG or anything. THEN fast forward a couple of months. My favorite wrestler of all-time, Daniel Bryan had retired in February, and I didn't really have a new favorite wrestler, because who the hell could replace someone who I think is THE greatest?! Spoiler: no one did replace him by the end, but Bryan's part in my love for Trevor Lee is pivotal. Around May of 2016, I was reading some reviews of 2016 indy wrestling, and this person who was writing these reviews followed CWF Mid-Atlantic. He wrote in his review of Trevor's 104-minute match vs. Roy Wilkins, and I quote; "Trevor continually goes to the arm for the first hour or so, and it's such a great performance that I'd call it Danielsonesque, but he's doing stuff even Bryan and Nigel didn't think of" - that certainly sparked my interest, as Daniel Bryan was & is indeed my favorite of all-time, and Nigel is right up there with him, so that added to it even more. I read more of his reviews, and in one of his other ones for Trevor's CWF work, he says something along the lines of: "Trevor does the Danielson cosplay-shtick better than other guys who try to do it like Scurll, ZSJ, Thatcher" - couldn't find the actual review where it's from, so the quote isn't 100% accurate, but it was something with the same idea as that one, and that really sealed the deal for me. I went & watched Trevor's Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight title defense vs. Andrew Everett. I was blown away by the classic that the match turned out to be, and Trevor's performance was the key to that; I had never seen him wrestle like THAT before & like I said, I was simply blown away by the whole thing. It in many ways reminded me of Bryan's wars for the ROH World Championship vs. Roderick Strong, and let me tell ya, that's a VERY high compliment. I actually tweeted right after watching it; "Trevor Lee's performance in that CWF match vs. Everett was something else. Reminded me of a classic Bryan Danielson 2006 title defense". I knew I needed to dig in deeper & watch more of Trevor Lee's work in the promotion - it could've been a one match random "fluke" great performance by the man, but after watching that monstrously long, 104-minute match vs. Roy Wilkins, I was certain it wasn't. 104 minutes is very close to 2 hours, and I am a someone who very often thinks 30 minute matches are way too long (what's good New Japan), so I went into with with a skeptic mind, but boy oh boy, those 104 minutes flew by as the work by both men, but especially Trevor, sucked me in completely. From then on I was all in on Trevor hypetrain, and I made sure to watch all of his title defenses for the rest of the year & then 2017. Amazing battles vs. Brad Attitude, Arik Royal, Michael Elgin, Alex Daniels, Chip Day, Nick Richards, Otto Schwanz, Mecha Mercenary - the list goes on & on, but Trevor truly created a body of work & a match catalog for the ages with his title reign. 1085 days of excellence.

And now, enter this match. His final CWF Mid-Atlantic date vs. none other than Cain Justice. I discovered Cain Justice by watching his match vs. Dominic Garrini from early 2017, and the match was absolutely lovely. After watching a few more of his matches, and then his performance vs. Trevor from the 2017 CWF Mid-Atlantic Rumble, I was pretty certain I wanted Cain to be the one to end Trevor's epic reign as the Heavyweight Champ. Fast forward to January of 2019, and they are meeting for the first time in 1-on-1 action. I loved the match, and thought it set up the re-match perfectly. Then the 6-pack challenge happened for the title a few weeks later, and that built to their re-match even more. All signs pointed to Cain Justice being THE ONE.

I woke up, and immediately as I started scrolling my phone, I went to twitter & checked the match result. Trevor retained in a 75 minute battle. Now the next thing to do was opening my laptop & actually watching the thing.

The match was amazing, unsurprisingly. Even though Trevor has more than proven himself to be the master of putting on super lengthy matches, I still always have my doubts when I see a match going to such monster minutes as this one, but as was the theme of his title reign, he completely sucked me into the battle that was done inside that squared circle. The 75 minutes flew by as if they were 15; it built & built & built & BUILT, and by the end, the drama was just so perfect I got them goosebumps. Trevor pretty much completely ate Cain alive in their first meeting back in January, and that was the case for much of this one, too; Trevor straight up dominates, with him stretching Cain all over the place, with his, always oh-so-great looking holds. Cain makes some brief comebacks, but every single time the champ shut him down very quickly. I interpreted the storytelling very much as Trevor making Cain go from a boy he trained to a MAN who's ready to be the forefront of the company - Cain proved he had a lot of heart in the 75 minutes, as he survived Trevor's brutal onslaught on him, and as the match went on, he got more & more into those comebacks of his; the last 20 to 25 minutes are crazy amazing w/ it's drama - the nearfalls & especially the drama revolving around their submission finishers in the Twist Ending & STF is top notch stuff, and while I probably would've let Cain win, I loved the finish. Trevor was absolutely BRUTAL with those Danielson stomps, which instantly brought me back to 2016 & the reason why I wanted to watch his match vs. Andrew Everett in the first place. Trevor Lee leaves his territory with one of his greatest masterpieces. Like I said, I would've let Cain actually win the title, but if there's one man in independent wrestling history who deserves to go to the big leagues without actually losing his title, it's Trevor.

I watched the whole post-match farewell as well, which lasted for an hour, and it was just magic. Trevor thanking everyone, sharing stories about his fellow CWF Mid-Atlantic wrestlers, and them sharing stories & thanking him. It's all very wholesome stuff, and it's now in one of my favorite indy farewells ever.

So ends a special time period in my pro wrestling fandom. Pro Wrestling is about telling stories, and to me, there are not many better stories than the one told by Trevor Lee in his 1085 days as the 34th CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Champion. The way the magic translated to my shitty laptop screen is just unbelievable, and I gotta say there aren't many wrestling events I wish I had been there for live more than any of Trevor's big title defenses in the Sportatorium.

One more time for the Caroline Caveman before he goes and takes over the BIG LEAGUES. *****3/4*


----------



## MC

Match Time: 75:14 


:loweringangle


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC, you watch NOAH though & every match there goes at least 50 minutes :side:


----------



## MC

Still a 20 minutes difference between the two match times. .

But seriously, I will try and watch it in the next few days if I'm not busy. After all I did love the Roy Wilkins title defence which went near an hour.


----------



## NastyYaffa

It's def worth a watch if you have some time to kill  I could see people's opinions dividing on that one, but such was the tale of most of Trevor's reign. I've been invested in it since I first watched the Everett match, so every bout has been an awesome ride. This & the Chip Day one stand out as the absolute best ones.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Austin Theory © v. Darby Allin, Evolve 121 - **** ½ (YES !)*

Another evolve banger, great underdog story here.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not really into the long-duration thing as a gimmick, even if I dig Trevor Lee & the fun of that promotion.


----------



## Yeah1993

Their last match got taken down from twitch or something and I wasn't devastated at all which means I probably didn't actually wanna watch it despite planning to. I don't know of any two wrestlers in history I'd 100% trust with 75 minutes so I probably can't be bothered with these two doing it. The last long Trevor Lee match I tried to watch was like 55 minutes but I got 20 in and tapped.


Allin/Theory on the hand, hell yeah. So glad Darby Allin is killing it on these shows again. Really liked the Fabian Aichner match from Evolve 119 (close to a yes vote), and looking forward to seeing the rematch + keeping up with Allin on a consistent basis again.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe vs Kofi Kingston vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton Elimination Chamber match for the WWE title on Elimination Chamber.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark:


----------



## Corey

Women's Tag Chamber - **** 1/2 (NO But Recommended)* 

MOTN on the main show. Thought it was a lot of fun and all the teams got their chance to shine. Real good showing from Sonya & Mandy who damn near pulled it off in what would've been a huge upset. Good story with Sasha & Bayley though especially with Sasha pulling out that unique version of the bank statement with her hurt shoulder. Only questionable thing was when all 4 of the women got towards the top of the pod and then decided that they were all just gonna climb down. :lol Also I laughed fucking HYSTERICALLY at Nia busting through that Plexiglas. :lmao

Men's chamber was kind of a joke imo. I think they made the right call with having Kofi be the last one up against Bryan but everything else happened wayyyyy too quickly. Hardy and Orton did barely anything before being eliminated and you'd even think they'd let Styles put on more of a showing but oh well. The night was all about Kofi so if you enjoyed it no big deal.

They had so much extra time on this PPV you really have to wonder why Asuka was nowhere to be seen or why they couldn't have Revival face Roode & Gable to put on another tag clinic or something. Corbin vs. Strowman was a complete fucking waste of time. Literally the same damn thing we've seen dozens of times. DOZENS! Whatevs. Heard Buddy vs. Tozawa was real good so I'll have to go back to that sometime. Didn't get home in time.


----------



## antoniomare007

YES to

*Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy - Elimination Chamber 2019*

As someone who really enjoys a hot crowd, this was fucking amazing. A lot to love here, from Joe and D-Bry beating this shit out of each other, to Jeff being fucking insane, to Houston SALIVATING for a Kofi win. I knew after Tuesday that Bryan was going to try to do the Santino Marella thing from 2012 but holy shit this was even better. A career moment for Kofi - who was so fired up he messed up a couple of spots -, I hope they book on the fly and give him the title match at Mania and make him fucking win. The planet's champion being disgusted at New Day's antics and shameless promotion of merch and garbage food and Kofi (who I've never been a real fan of tbh, he's fine) getting his WM moment would be amazing and the crowd would eat it up. 


Nasty is gonna hate it because Bryan barely sold anything though :lmao


----------



## MC

*WWE Elimination Chamber 17/02*

*Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy ****1/2*

Fantastic match. From the very start, even before the bell with Bryan cutting an amazing promo calling out the fans to the end with the fans going mental for Kofi Kingston. Now honestly, I didn’t really didn't care for Kofi during the gauntlet or at the start of the match but boy, he sucked me in and everything else was just the icing on the cake. Bryan’s performance the entire match was masterful - except for his selling though, he really didn’t do a great job at that. Lol at him no selling Trouble in Paradise. But other than that, all good. Him evading Joe by running around the ring, climbing the cage. Even being so arrogant as to sit on top of the pod. Joe laying in the shots early in the match was awesome. Shame he didn’t last long but he ruled when he was in the ring. AJ was good too and Orton had his moments. Hard didn’t do a lot besides the swanton bomb which looked horrid. The entire match was extremely well put together. Tons of great moments and great pacing. Easily one of the best elimination chamber matches ever. At least top two, imo. Great match. 

*Other Ratings:*
_Tozawa vs Murphy: ***3/4
Women's Elimination Chamber: **1/4
Shane/Miz vs Usos: ***
Lashley/Rush vs Balor: ***1/4
Rousey vs Riott: SQUASH
Corbin vs Strowman: DIDN'T WATCH :lmao_


----------



## Taroostyles

The portion of the match with DB and Kofi was fantastic, the rest of it though was par for the course. 

Mustafa Ali must be crying at home cause allegedly they gave Kofi the same push he was getting so that very likely could have been him. Would he have gotten the same reaction? Probably not as Kofi is a decade plus in and people love an underdog redemption story.


----------



## Donnie

Buddy Murphy vs Tozawa ***3/4
Goddamn, this is my jam! Just a wonderful, wonderful match. Tozawa is a manic ball of energy, and Buddy is the best. That lift rana off the top rope was INSANE, as was the finishing run. Give me half a dozen rematches this year. 

Bryan vs AJ vs Kofi vs Orton vs Jeff vs Joe ****1/2
This was fucking killer from start to finish. I don't like Kofi, but this is the best he's ever looked, and it wasn't just Bryan getting him through it. He actually bought it. Jeff hitting a fucking swanton onto AJ as he was on the ropes was nuts. Orton, Joe and AJ all looked great as always.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy - WWE Elimination Chamber 2019*

They had me pretty exciting from the start, with Bryan cutting that great promo and then Joe just chopping and beating the piss out of him early. Up until the final two, it was pretty fun, with some nice teases for Orton and Styles (both of which were good here), and Jeff was just... there I suppose. The only negative I could say was Joe getting pinned first, which is a shame they keep doing him dirty like that.

But the real star here was Kofi, who delivered an incredible babyface performance throughout the match, and especially when it was just him and Bryan. He had some wonderful babyface fire, and the crowd was on the edge of their seat and going crazy for the thought of him winning, which I would have actually done given his reaction. Bryan was excellent too, and really throughout the whole match, being a crafty, yet cowardly heel who also was just plain vicious when needed, like those killer stomps he was giving Kofi. Great match all around, exceptional final two for the match.

*****1/4*


----------



## 777

The PPV was ok, I had some beefs with it personally. Wouldn't nominate anything.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> Got a few other matches on my watchlist for the day, but I don't think anything is topping this one tonight or anytime soon:
> 
> *Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee - CWF Mid-Atlantic End of an Era - YES!*
> 
> I first saw Trevor Lee when he made his PWG debut at Mystery Vortex II in 2014. Throughout his first two years in PWG, I remember thinking he had some solid matches against the likes of Chris Hero, Kevin Steen, Roderick Strong & that debut 3-way vs. Everett & Cedric Alexander, but he never really stood out in any of his performances though, and he just felt like a yet another solid, yet forgettable indy wrestler. Now let's fast forward to 2016; I had heard some reports about him having a ridiculously long match, the longest match in modern era, in his home promotion, but never really got that interested in it. After all, Trevor was never one of my favorites in PWG or anything. THEN fast forward a couple of months. My favorite wrestler of all-time, Daniel Bryan had retired in February, and I didn't really have a new favorite wrestler, because who the hell could replace someone who I think is THE greatest?! Spoiler: no one did replace him by the end, but Bryan's part in my love for Trevor Lee is pivotal. Around May of 2016, I was reading some reviews of 2016 indy wrestling, and this person who was writing these reviews followed CWF Mid-Atlantic. He wrote in his review of Trevor's 104-minute match vs. Roy Wilkins, and I quote; "Trevor continually goes to the arm for the first hour or so, and it's such a great performance that I'd call it Danielsonesque, but he's doing stuff even Bryan and Nigel didn't think of" - that certainly sparked my interest, as Daniel Bryan was & is indeed my favorite of all-time, and Nigel is right up there with him, so that added to it even more. I read more of his reviews, and in one of his other ones for Trevor's CWF work, he says something along the lines of: "Trevor does the Danielson cosplay-shtick better than other guys who try to do it like Scurll, ZSJ, Thatcher" - couldn't find the actual review where it's from, so the quote isn't 100% accurate, but it was something with the same idea as that one, and that really sealed the deal for me. I went & watched Trevor's Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight title defense vs. Andrew Everett. I was blown away by the classic that the match turned out to be, and Trevor's performance was the key to that; I had never seen him wrestle like THAT before & like I said, I was simply blown away by the whole thing. It in many ways reminded me of Bryan's wars for the ROH World Championship vs. Roderick Strong, and let me tell ya, that's a VERY high compliment. I actually tweeted right after watching it; "Trevor Lee's performance in that CWF match vs. Everett was something else. Reminded me of a classic Bryan Danielson 2006 title defense". I knew I needed to dig in deeper & watch more of Trevor Lee's work in the promotion - it could've been a one match random "fluke" great performance by the man, but after watching that monstrously long, 104-minute match vs. Roy Wilkins, I was certain it wasn't. 104 minutes is very close to 2 hours, and I am a someone who very often thinks 30 minute matches are way too long (what's good New Japan), so I went into with with a skeptic mind, but boy oh boy, those 104 minutes flew by as the work by both men, but especially Trevor, sucked me in completely. From then on I was all in on Trevor hypetrain, and I made sure to watch all of his title defenses for the rest of the year & then 2017. Amazing battles vs. Brad Attitude, Arik Royal, Michael Elgin, Alex Daniels, Chip Day, Nick Richards, Otto Schwanz, Mecha Mercenary - the list goes on & on, but Trevor truly created a body of work & a match catalog for the ages with his title reign. 1085 days of excellence.
> 
> And now, enter this match. His final CWF Mid-Atlantic date vs. none other than Cain Justice. I discovered Cain Justice by watching his match vs. Dominic Garrini from early 2017, and the match was absolutely lovely. After watching a few more of his matches, and then his performance vs. Trevor from the 2017 CWF Mid-Atlantic Rumble, I was pretty certain I wanted Cain to be the one to end Trevor's epic reign as the Heavyweight Champ. Fast forward to January of 2019, and they are meeting for the first time in 1-on-1 action. I loved the match, and thought it set up the re-match perfectly. Then the 6-pack challenge happened for the title a few weeks later, and that built to their re-match even more. All signs pointed to Cain Justice being THE ONE.
> 
> I woke up, and immediately as I started scrolling my phone, I went to twitter & checked the match result. Trevor retained in a 75 minute battle. Now the next thing to do was opening my laptop & actually watching the thing.
> 
> The match was amazing, unsurprisingly. Even though Trevor has more than proven himself to be the master of putting on super lengthy matches, I still always have my doubts when I see a match going to such monster minutes as this one, but as was the theme of his title reign, he completely sucked me into the battle that was done inside that squared circle. The 75 minutes flew by as if they were 15; it built & built & built & BUILT, and by the end, the drama was just so perfect I got them goosebumps. Trevor pretty much completely ate Cain alive in their first meeting back in January, and that was the case for much of this one, too; Trevor straight up dominates, with him stretching Cain all over the place, with his, always oh-so-great looking holds. Cain makes some brief comebacks, but every single time the champ shut him down very quickly. I interpreted the storytelling very much as Trevor making Cain go from a boy he trained to a MAN who's ready to be the forefront of the company - Cain proved he had a lot of heart in the 75 minutes, as he survived Trevor's brutal onslaught on him, and as the match went on, he got more & more into those comebacks of his; the last 20 to 25 minutes are crazy amazing w/ it's drama - the nearfalls & especially the drama revolving around their submission finishers in the Twist Ending & STF is top notch stuff, and while I probably would've let Cain win, I loved the finish. Trevor was absolutely BRUTAL with those Danielson stomps, which instantly brought me back to 2016 & the reason why I wanted to watch his match vs. Andrew Everett in the first place. Trevor Lee leaves his territory with one of his greatest masterpieces. Like I said, I would've let Cain actually win the title, but if there's one man in independent wrestling history who deserves to go to the big leagues without actually losing his title, it's Trevor.
> 
> I watched the whole post-match farewell as well, which lasted for an hour, and it was just magic. Trevor thanking everyone, sharing stories about his fellow CWF Mid-Atlantic wrestlers, and them sharing stories & thanking him. It's all very wholesome stuff, and it's now in one of my favorite indy farewells ever.
> 
> So ends a special time period in my pro wrestling fandom. Pro Wrestling is about telling stories, and to me, there are not many better stories than the one told by Trevor Lee in his 1085 days as the 34th CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Champion. The way the magic translated to my shitty laptop screen is just unbelievable, and I gotta say there aren't many wrestling events I wish I had been there for live more than any of Trevor's big title defenses in the Sportatorium.
> 
> One more time for the Caroline Caveman before he goes and takes over the BIG LEAGUES. *****3/4*


Jesus Christ, I'm going to watch this. But If I spend 75 minutes and I don't like it, I'm calling you a troll on twitter. Fair warning, Nasty.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Jesus Christ, I'm going to watch this. But If I spend 75 minutes and I don't like it, I'm calling you a troll on twitter. Fair warning, Nasty.


I tried watching about 20 minutes of it :no:


----------



## NastyYaffa

It's definitely not as good if you aren't invested in Trevor's time in CWF. Like I said in the post, I've been a huge mark for the man since I discovered him there, so it was all pretty emotional & all watching him do his thing one last time in his home turf.

*Men's Elimination Chamber - **** - YES!*

Everybody got their time to shine - Joe was eliminated first, but the whole time he was there, he looked like a killer just beating the crap out of everyone, especially Bryan. Jeff wasn't there for long, but he got that one big Swanton moment, which was legitimately a very neat spot. Styles looked like the all-time great that he is with his legendary bumping, selling & offense - that Tower of Doom spot they did w/ him, Kofi & Bryan was awesome, because it wasn't the usual; they did it uniquely with AJ doing the pull-up German. Orton was vicious during his time in the Chamber & that DDP-esq RKO he delivered to AJ was great. And then there were two. That is when the match kicked off into another level; Bryan & Kofi crafted a truly special final battle, one of the best of all-time, if not THE best. The scrappy slugfest to start it off was really good, and I LOVED Kofi getting fired up & asking Bryan to deliver some more kicks. The nearfalls were sooo goood - the callback to their Gauntlet match finish was great, and then the Busaiku Knee one was amazing; Bryan has protected that move so much since he debuted it in 2013, so Kofi getting to kick out of it felt pretty damn big, I thought. Also love, love, LOVED the LeBell Lock struggle with Bryan having to fight to get it locked in, and Kofi brought the goods with his emotional selling once it was locked in. The whole finishing stretch with them on top of the pod was also pretty phenomenal - extended battle there, and once Kofi got the upperhand, he went for the big risk in the dive & paid for it. Excellent stuff by the two, and overall I'd say this was the best Chamber in years. One of the best ever, too. Bryan vs. Kofi is no doubt THE match to make at Mania now. The way the crowd BELIEVED in Kofi was special & the heat Bryan received for doing basically anything to him was also special. They got a magical dynamic in their hands, I can only hope that they capitalize on it. The way how strong Kofi was booked, and the post-match (wonderful btw) babyface moment w/ Big E & Xavier gives me some hope they will.


----------



## Corey

Men's Chamber Match - **** 3/4 (NO But Highly Recommended)*

I was 6 beers deep by the time this match rolled around last night so my judgement was a bit impaired.  This was much better the 2nd time around although the same problems I had with it are there. Joe and Orton's eliminations were just weak as hell. Other than that though this was absolutely awesome showing from Bryan & Kofi.

PAC vs. Kzy - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Oh my god I'm actually mad at myself for waiting so long to watch this because it was absolutely fantastic. Within 5 minutes we had already gotten a ton of action and a fucking DELAYED top rope brainbuster as a cutoff spot which is just... unheard of. From there I thought the match absolutely flew by and never once reached overkill level, which is completely insane because of the drastic shits of momentum the two kept having. PAC getting his knees up juuuuuust at the very last moment to literally take all the air out of both Kzy and everyone in the building was wild. So many moves where I had to say 'shit!' at loud at my television and the finish was completely disgusting. Without a doubt the best PAC has looked since his return both wih his aerial offense and showing his veteran instincts. Might honestly be my new MOTY. When this airs with commentary and multiple cameras it could be even better tbh.


----------



## MC

Here is my honorary DDT recommendations. :woo

*DDT Judgement 2019 17/02*

*Yes To: Sanshiro Takagi, Chigusa Nagayo & Ryuji Ito Vs Soma Takao, Mad Paulie & Takumi Iroha *****

This was awesome. Knew this was gonna be great and it delivered. Tons of brawling. Tremendous comedy. Chigusa FUCKING NAGAYO. Mad Paulie used a leaf blower. Seriously everything in this match meshed well and tuned out a pretty well worked, amazing spectacle.

*Yes To: Shinya Aoki Vs HARASHIMA *****

Fantastic match. This is what I love most about DDT. There is always so much variety on these shows. We’ve had comedy balls to the walls wrestling. Big men. Now he was some intense grappling. HARASHIMA holding his own here against Aoki. Every hold and every counter. These two were locked together in a massive struggle. Fully enjoyed this. Great match.

*No But Highly Recommend: Mike Bailey & MAO Vs Yukio Sakaguchi & Masahiro Takanashi Vs CIMA & Seiki Yoshioka ***3/4 *

Obviously this was really, really good. Tons of great wrestlers in this match. Everyone got big spots to shine in and go balls to the walls with their craziness. Very chaotic feel throughout the match. Mike Bailey’s bumping was so over the top in the match that I loved just how ludicrous it was. It’s DDT so I don’t mind the wacky stuff. Sakaguchi ruled with his kicks too. Everyone played their part in making this match as good as it was.

*No But Highly Recommend: Konosuke Takeshita vs Daisuke Sasaki ***3/4 *

Really, really good match. Sasaki honestly shined in this match way more than Takashita did. His selling was better and his offence was much more compelling. Sasaki had some nice little touches to help the transition from move to move. That may sounds like a sly on Takashita but it’s not, Takeshita was really good too. That tope counter into the the brainbuster, as convoluted as it sounds, was excellently done. His suplexes looked awesome and he finally made his “fable” move looks somewhat impactful. The fans were DEAD during this and it does hurt it. That’s what a six hour show will do to you. If the crowd cared just a little bit, this would've been a bonafide MOTYC.

*No But Recommend: Danshoku Dieno, Pokotan & KUDO Vs Keisuke Ishii, Kota Umeda & Mizuki Watase ***1/2 *

Loved this match. Good mix of great wrestling and very good comedy with Pokotan which later turned out to be Oshi. Loved seeing Umeda and KUDO kick the hell out of each other with their stiff kicks. Dino was Dino, so he ruled. The crowd has been bad for the entire night but they loved Dino and his antics. Ishii didn’t get as big of a showcase as I would’ve liked but oh well, this was good anyway.

*No But Recommend: T-Hawk vs Akito ***1/2 *

This was really good. Akito did some amazing work on T-Hawk’s leg. The dragon screws to the submission holds all looked smooth and crisp. Something Akito does very well. Akito’s selling was really good too with his facial expressions and reactions to everything T-Hawk did. T-Hawk looked good here too but he was far the weak link in this match and he seemed to lack energy in parts which probably gave this match a ceiling. Nevertheless, this was a match worth watching.

The rest of the show ruled too, except Marufuji vs Endo .


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

2.17.19 Stardom Queen Fes (???) 2019

*No but Recommended*
Kagetsu & X vs Natsuko Tora & Jungle Kyona ***1/2

Good fast paced tag action. J.A.N always seem to wrestler with a chip on their shoulder now and it enhances their matches. I do wish Tora would stop doing top rope splashes because they look terrible. Kind of loses steam towards the end but definitely worth a watch especially to see the new Oedo Tai member in action.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but *Recommended*

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu - Giant Baba Memorial Show*

Very fun tag match, specially for an exhibition show/match. It had a lot of really good exchanges and they did not shy away from the stuff people wanted to see the most. Tana was the star in this, as he gave us asshole heel Tana







and he's fucking amazing in that role. His cutoffs were perfectly timed and I loved the little things like doing to Mutoh sign right in from of him after doing a dragon screw. I also gotta give him MAJOR props for making Sekimoto look amazing, Tana let Daisuke chop him hard as fuck, lariat him to oblivion AND do the doble german suplex spot, that's a level of generosity that's rarely seen in a interpromotional match, specially between such a big star and a big indy name.

Kento did the most with his interactions with Tana, and he really came off as a star imo. He had control of the crowd and his defience over Tanahashi felt natural and not try hard. The air guitar bit was :lmao Yoshi was fine, he doesn't do anything wrong but his stuff doesn't really resonate with the crowd (and myself), he's just there. The finish kinda hurt because of that, as the pairing to bring to match home was Miyahara/Yoshi, and even though what they did was good, it didn't really got much of a reaction.

This really makes me want to see Tanahashi vs Kento - maybe at this year's CC? Tana is gonna be available - and Tanahashi vs Sekimoto, but that one has no shot of ever happening 

Cool match, kinda long but I was satisfied with what they did. It was better than most exhibition matches.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Yes to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy Elimination Chamber Match


----------



## MC

*GCW They Said It Couldn't Be Done 2019 16/02*

*Yes To: G-Raver vs Matt Tremont ****1/4*

+ 

*No But Highly Recommend: Alex Colon vs Jun Kasai ***3/4*

I'll do the write ups tomorrow because it's 2 AM and I'm knackered. Both matches ruled!


----------



## Donnie

Cedric Alexander vs Mike Bennett ***1/2
Best match of Mike's dull career. Ced works this like a true ACE, as he makes this a sack of crap look so much more talented than he really is by using his sheer talent, and in doing so, he brings him up to his level for one night. Aside from some actual good right hands, and a nice looking spinebuster to the ramp, Mike doesn't contribute a fucking thing. Finishing run is very fun, and that false finish :andre. 

Hope they bring in Rey, and let him face Ced. That would be :banderas


----------



## Yeah1993

Y'know what I'm gonna go ahead and *YES* that men's chamber. What sealed the deal was the announcement that Bryan & Kofi get a 1 v. 1 at Fastlane, and me actually being a little pumped for it just in case they get an other exchange like the one in the chamber. I didn't even care about their match in the gauntlet the other week.


----------



## Donnie

Adam "Don't call me Fat" Cole vs Rico "they say I can't sell, well fuck you" Shay ****
This SMOKED the Brooklyn match. Like, completely blitzed it. Of course it helps that they didn't shoot for an "EPIC", and just had a simple great match. Rico's selling was :banderas Not once did he no sell it, dude even hoped on one leg to get to the top rope. That one legged springboard was great. Only negatives were Cole losing, and Mauro being a dick to Nigel.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> *Adam "Don't call me Fat" Cole vs Rico "they say I can't sell, well fuck you" Shay ****
> *This SMOKED the Brooklyn match. Like, completely blitzed it. Of course it helps that they didn't shoot for an "EPIC", and just had a simple great match. Rico's selling was :banderas Not once did he no sell it, dude even hoped on one leg to get to the top rope. That one legged springboard was great. Only negatives were Cole losing, and Mauro being a dick to Nigel.


Took you a whole week to come up with those nicknames didn't it. No wonder your review was a week late.


----------



## NastyYaffa

A cuppa of recommendations from Germany:

*Absolute Andy vs. David Starr - wXw Road to 16 Carat: London - ***1/2*
Their Carat match was one of my favorite matches of 2018, and while this didn't come near to that one in it's quality, it was still really good. Both guys did their things w/ Andy on top for the majority of it, being the awesome cheating sleazebag veteran that he is & Starr ruled from underneath w/ his great selling & really good comebacks. A couple of standout moments were the Han Stansen lariat nearfall, and then the moment where Starr blocked Andy's desperation low blow attempt & answered to it with a straight up PUNCH to the face.

*Veit Müller vs. WALTER - wXw Dead End XVIII - ***3/4*
A badass heavyweight underdog tale. WALTER sure made Müller earn all of his comebacks w/ his brutal beatdown, and all of those comebacks by Müller were real good. My favorite moment of the whole match was WALTER shutting down one of those by delivering a killer Shotgun Dropkick to Müller as he was running towards him. Overall lots of BEEFY fun, with a very good dynamic throughout. My first time actually seeing Müller in action, and it sure was one to remember. Definitely a *BIG recommendation* on this one for everyone here - could see many loving it more than I did, and I already loved it big time.

Also watched the Tana & Yoshitatsu vs. Kento & Daisuke tag from the Baba Memorial Show. Very, very dull outside of a few awesome DAISUKE moments. He certainly was the MVP of the thing. **


----------



## FROSTY

antoniomare007 said:


> *NO* but *Recommended*
> 
> *Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu - Giant Baba Memorial Show*
> 
> Very fun tag match, specially for an exhibition show/match. It had a lot of really good exchanges and they did not shy away from the stuff people wanted to see the most. Tana was the star in this, as he gave us asshole heel Tana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he's fucking amazing in that role. His cutoffs were perfectly timed and I loved the little things like doing to Mutoh sign right in from of him after doing a dragon screw. I also gotta give him MAJOR props for making Sekimoto look amazing, Tana let Daisuke chop him hard as fuck, lariat him to oblivion AND do the doble german suplex spot, that's a level of generosity that's rarely seen in a interpromotional match, specially between such a big star and a big indy name.
> 
> Kento did the most with his interactions with Tana, and he really came off as a star imo. He had control of the crowd and his defience over Tanahashi felt natural and not try hard. The air guitar bit was :lmao Yoshi was fine, he doesn't do anything wrong but his stuff doesn't really resonate with the crowd (and myself), he's just there. The finish kinda hurt because of that, as the pairing to bring to match home was Miyahara/Yoshi, and even though what they did was good, it didn't really got much of a reaction.
> 
> This really makes me want to see Tanahashi vs Kento - maybe at this year's CC? Tana is gonna be available - and Tanahashi vs Sekimoto, but that one has no shot of ever happening
> 
> Cool match, kinda long but I was satisfied with what they did. It was better than most exhibition matches.


Tana as a heel the couple times I've ever seen it is the most fun/interesting I've ever seen Tana. He really can play a nasty ruthless dickhead heel to perfection, and it's too bad he's so beloved as babyface Ace Tana because he missed his calling as one of the all time great nasty heels in the business.


----------



## antoniomare007

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Tana as a heel the couple times I've ever seen it is the most fun/interesting I've ever seen Tana. He really can play a nasty ruthless dickhead heel to perfection, and it's too bad he's so beloved as babyface Ace Tana because he missed his calling as one of the all time great nasty heels in the business.


Yup, we will always have the 2008 Champions Carnival though. He would've been a perfect invader in an interpromotional feud too.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT North American title on the NXT (2/20/19) episode.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Took you a whole week to come up with those nicknames didn't it. No wonder your review was a week late.


Nah, I just hadn't watch it yet :side:


----------



## MC

*CWF Mid-atlantic End of An Era 16/02*

*Yes To: Cain Justice vs Trevor Lee *****

This might be my weirdest Yes I don't believe in carrying people but this﻿ was a one man show, if I'm honest. The match was all Trev. Trevor Lee dominated the match. Trevor Lee lead the grappling. Trevor Lee had the best moments in the match. Everything he did looked brutal yet ﻿majestic at the same time. It's hard to explain really. Everything he did in this match stood out to me as something special. This match made him look like a world beater going into the fed, now I don't know if that's the ﻿best choice as far as the company and the idea of putting over someone on your way out but it's a good send off for Trev nonetheless. Now onto the bad parts of the match. I really didn't like Cain Justice in this match a whole lot. Everything he did looked so amateur compared to Trev, so much that it was very jarring and took me out of the match whenever he was in control. I liked how much fight he showed and the overall story but he﻿ didn't do a lot for me. Also the ending I found pretty laughable and if they really wanted it that way, ﻿Cain should've won. Oh well - still a great match, largely thanks to Trev. The pacing of the match was fantastic. The﻿ length was very daunting but it really didn't seem that long. The story was well told, except for the ending. And the drama was, ﻿well, dramat﻿ic﻿.﻿


----------



## Paul_Smackage

*Elimination Chamber :*

*[YES] Buddy Murphy vs. Tozawa *****

*[YES] Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy ****1/2*


----------



## MC

*Stardom Queen's Fes 2019 17/02*

*YES TO: Queen's Quest (Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita) (c) vs. AMA (Arisa Hoshiki & Mayu Iwatani) ****1/2*

Not often you see matches that have little to no down time in these days. Absolutely no time was wasted in this match. Hot start all the way to the finish. Everything was done to maximum effect. Great selling, great individual as well as great tag work, breaking up nearfalls done to a minimum. Awesome. Even though most of this match was just Momo Watanabe and Arisa Hoshiki having their amazing one on one encounters, Utami Hayashishita and Mayu Iwatani were always there supporting them, coming in stopping the others from getting pins, preventing big moves taking place, double team work. They always did something, and I appreciate that. Another awesome performance by currently the #1 wrestler of 2019, imo, Momo Watanabe. 

Savage promo by Momo too. :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Pac v. Kzy, Dragon Gate: Open the Truth Gate Night 5 - **** ¾ (YES !) *

*Pac v. Will Ospreay, RPW High Stakes - **** ¼ (YES !)*

Pac reminding me why he was one of my favorites.


----------



## dele

*WWE Elimination Chamber Matches of Note*

Women's elimination chamber - **** 1/2. Really enjoyed this match. It was well booked, moved along well, was physical, and had good spots. Really genuinely enjoyed this match.

Men's Elimination Chamber - *** 3/4. Am I really that jaded? Am I angry that Daniel Bryan won a chamber match? Is he just a good heel? Not sure. I was in middle/high school when Hardy was doing his craziest shit, and it's kind of hard watching him move around now; then again he's getting a big fat check out of this. Anyways, it could have been a LOT worse.


----------



## FROSTY

Honor Rising Japan Day 1

No to: 

- ZSJ vs Shota Umino - ***

- Fin/Juice, Honma & Henare vs The Briscoe's & GoD - ** 3/4 (Good match I was entertained but not enough to it to rate 3 stars

- MVP vs Cabana, Delirious & Cheeseburger - ** 3/4 (Good comedy match I really enjoyed all of this, think they could have done more with Cheeseburger, & I would have loved seeing more interaction between Yano & Colt would have pushed it to 3 for me.)

- Ospreay vs Castle - ** 1/2 (Castle looks in bad shape, he might need to step away from the ring for awhile. I really like that Off with his head back elbow by Ospreay, that could be his finisher in the HW division imo seeing how getting HW's in the Stormbreaker looks like it's going to be a chore. He barely got Castle up he only goes around 210.)

Yes to:

Marty Scurll vs Ren Narita **** 
Jeff Cobb vs Hirooki Goto ****

Will watch the rest along with night two later.

Day 2

Yes to: The Briscoes vs Fin/Juice ****


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes 15/02*

*YES TO: El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja ****1/4*

Fantastic match.The match was just pure magic. From the start, the match had a big match feel. A certain energy surrounded the match. Everything seemed aped up and the slightest thing was electrified almost. The atmosphere was fire. Both gave really strong performances I felt, Roja especially. The finish was well, not preferable, but it doesn't take away from the match. 

Side note: After looking at my list and taking the phrase literal, any 4 star match that I give will no longer by a MOTYC (they'll be Higher Recommended) for me as they are usually never you know..Match Of The Year. So continue to count all the one's I've given before but anything from this point will be 4.25 + from now on. But enough about the nerdy stuff, watch the match .


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2019
*
*Ayato Yoshida & Shota Umino vs LIJ (EVIL & SANADA) - ***1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Taiji Ishimori vs Rysuke Taguch
*
Pretty fun match overall. I always love seeing Taguchi in bigger matches, when he decides to bring it, he’s usually a fantastic underdog babyface, and this is no exception, as he was great here. Ishimori was very good in his own right, although I was slightly bored by his work on top during the beginning of the match. Still, very enjoyable. 

****3/4
*
*NO but Recommended - Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale
*
These two always work well with one another, and they had a very good match here. Fale was fine here playing the big bad hoss, but Okada was really great here, I enjoyed him being stubborn and using his normal moves despite Fale’s size and him hurting his back on that massive back body drop Fale gave him. The giant superplex was great, and the finish was good too. Fun match.

****3/4
*
*YES to Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi*

I knew the finish before this happened, but I was pretty shocked with how definitive it was, especially with how they are making the blade runner a really devastating and decisive finish now.

Overall, really did enjoy the hell out of this for the most part. I thought White throughout most of the match was a terrific arrogant, yet clever bastard who knew how to counter much of Tananashi’s offense, and slowed the match to a crawl at times because he could. Tanahashi no surprise with a wonderful babyface performance, especially with the second half where he had a ton of great hope spots when everybody thought he was done. 

I’m ambivalent on White holding the title already, but I suppose we’ll see where this goes. He’s definitely improved a ton since returning to NJPW, and he’ll continue to improve. He does have some big footsteps to follow these last few years.

*****1/4
*


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO but Recommended *

*Strong BJ vs Ryuji Sai & Jake Lee - All Japan 2/24/18, Tag Titles match*

To my surprise this was a very competitive/back and forth match, it didn't have the feeling nor was it worked like an invader/interpromotional match but more as a standard tag. I think they took too long to get the match into a higher gear though. The big control section of Lee/Sai over Sekimoto dragged for the most part, Daisuke's hope spots could've came in sooner. But this is a Strong BJ tag so there's a ton to love here. The early exchanges were pretty damn good and Strong BJ's early dominance was. as always, a joy to watch. The final 7 minutes or so were really good too with Okabayashi being a beast and Lee going toe to toe with him.

This could get a bump to a YES from me on a rewatch but who knows if I'll ever get to that.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*The Bar (Sheamus and Cesaro) vs Johnny Gargano and Tommasso Ciampa - WWE Smackdown 2/19/19 ***1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Andrade vs Aleister Black – WWE Smackdown 2/19/19 - ***3/4*

*YES to Drew Gulak vs Matt Riddle – NXT 2/6/19*

This ruled. Gulak looked like a crafty submission machine on the mat here, it just made me wonder why I haven’t paid attention to him more. Riddle meanwhile was incredible here, full of great charisma and energy as he matched Gulak with submissions and strikes. They had an awesome nearfall with Riddle muscling up Gulak into a powerbomb and then just flooring him with a knee, and the grappling early in the match was really refreshing and something WWE doesn’t do enough of. One of the best sub 10 minute matches I’ll probably see this year.

******

*YES to PAC vs Kzy – Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2019 Day 5 
*
I think the only negative I can say is that while the start was very good, it did get a bit dull when PAC was doing his methodical heel work stuff, which does generate heat, but isn’t the most interesting thing to watch. 

Following that, jesus this turned into a war of bombs and huge moves, with everything increasingly ramping up as things went on. We got some gigantic dives, top rope moves, and PAC basically commiting murder with a tombstone off the ropes which looked goddamn nasty. His shooting star press to the back of Kzy was brutal as well. Kzy, who I have never seen before, was awesome as well, he was a terrific underdog babyface who was easy to cheer for, also thanks to PAC’s heel work. 

But the other nice thing about this match was how every subsequent kickout and big move just made the crowd even hotter for a Kzy win, and that kept growing and growing as the crowd continued to get hotter. It was a sight to see and really made this match special, even without fancy camera angles or commentary. This was excellent! 

*****1/2
*


----------



## antoniomare007

HOLY FUCK *YES* to 
*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Yuji Hino - Zero1 & Strong Heavyweight Title, Z1 2/2/1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdXWho5Mhlk

HOLY SHIT I did not expect these two to have this type of match. They actually went for a minimalistic approach to this and it worked like a fucking charm. It's kind of a hoss version of what Sekimoto and Hideki Suzuki have been doing in the last 2 years in their matches. Every move and strike matters, there's struggle for control on almost every exchange and both pay the price of landing or receiving a hit. 5 years ago these two would've had a slow start that just fills time until they go full speed ahead and just clash against each other until the end. 2019 version of them? They actually build to every sequence. They get to the strike battle - the lariat exchanges were SICK, dear lord - and they get to throw a lot of bombs, but how they get there and how they make every single thing they do matter, shows how two wrestlers that were already awesome, can learn new ways to have a great match.

At one point Daisuke has Hino in a Boston Crab and Yuji starts powering up´to get to the ropes, but it's not your typical spot were the wrestler just gets there because has has to, Hino fucking DRAGS Sekimoto - you can see him leaning forwards, trying to stop Yuji - until he gets the rope break. If you just want to watch a bomb fest, this will probably underwhelm you - because it takes 22-25 minutes or so to get there - but if you have patience, this will be rewarding. I was actually fine with the ending, which just blew my mind. 

THE YEAR OF THE DAISUKE CONTINUES 

@Yeah1993 I need your review for this ASAP. Really curious to see if you feel the slow pace and struggle for moves and strikes flows as well as I thought it did until they get to the bomb throwing. Which was still slowed paced and showed the wear and tear of the first 2/3 of the match. It was like the best version possible 30 minute version of "two big dudes colliding against each other trying to show who's the strongest".


----------



## TD Stinger

Not going to nominate it, but for people who like a good "selling" match, Mia Yim vs. Shayna Baszler from this week's NXT is nice a little gem of a match.


----------



## antoniomare007

Slight *YES* to

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs The Bodyguard - BJW 2/23/18. Zero1 & Strong Heavyweight title match*

This was more about clashing against each other and show who is more powerful. Because of that, I think it was a little longer than it should've been BUT, it's Sekimoto and BODYGAAH so if you are gonna have two dudes trying to "out macho" the other one, it's a perfect pairing. I'm too tired to write a more in depth review. On first watch this was well worth the watch, a better crowd would've elevated though as it felt more like a really good tournament match than an interpromotional title match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Lesss goooo



Spoiler: list






> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 26 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 5 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 3 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 2 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 7 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW 23/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 13 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> The Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & The Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss N’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 9 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 3 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes 22/02*

*YES TO: Titán vs El Barbaro Cavernario ****1/2*

Fantastic lucha~!

Everything you want in Wrestling. Big spot. Great flow. Two awesome performances. Had it all. The caveman had another strong showing and Titán matches him all the way. Cavernario has an uncanny ability to make everything he does look impactful but graceful too. Titán was a neat underdog too. The urgency in his comebacks, the little tricks he has under his sleaves. The match worked between the falls really well. Even the first fall, which didn't last long, built into the second fall superbly. The final fall was pretty epic too. Really loved everything that happened. The counters, the risks they took. Even Titán countering the splash that Cavernario used to pin him in the first fall. It all clicked for me - great stuff.

*Top Ten February Matches *

Titán vs El Barbaro Cavernario - (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02)
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy - (WWE Elimination Chamber 17/02)
Queen's Quest (Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita) vs. AMA (Arisa Hoshiki & Mayu Iwatani) - (Stardom Queen's Fes 2019 17/02)
El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja - (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02)
Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori - (NJPW New Beginning In Osaka 11/02)
G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont - (GCW They Said It Couldn't Be Done 16/02)
PAC vs Kzy - (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5 10/02)
Sanshiro Takagi, Chigusa Nagayo & Ryuji Ito Vs Soma Takao, Mad Paulie & Takumi Iroha - (DDT Judgement 2019 17/02)
Kaito Kiyomiya vs Masa Kitamiya - (NOAH Navigation For The Future 2019 - Day 11 01/02)
Trevor Lee vs. Cain Justice - (CWF End Of An Era 2019 16/02)


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 
*
Kohei Sato vs Fuminori Abe - Zero1 2/2/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/222df24ca517c074181f041ed553c4ff/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

If you care about concussions and wrestler's well being, I don't think you should watch this lol. This was basically 12 minutes of these two trying to concuss each other with punches and headbutts, as well as kicking the shit out of each other. Loved Abe as the feisty underdog, him getting busted open added to his fiery counters - which continue to be dope as fuck no matter how many times I see them - and the overall story. Wasn't that big of a fan of Sato just shrugging every bit of offense he took but he made it up by being a sadistic asshole and destroying Abe every chance he got.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended:
SHLAK vs. Markus Crane
GCW 'To Live and Die in LA'
Mar. 2nd

First use of tranquilizers in a wrestling match?


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*OTT Homecoming 2: David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin*

So I haven't watched too much OTT. But at the beginning of this show they ran this damn near 10 minute video package recapping the Starr vs. Devlin storyline. And damn, it hooked me from the story and the production, just like pro wrestling should. A story of friends turned enemies through jealousy and competition.

So when they open the show with this and they have a red hot crowd, I'm 100% invested. And then they have a very entertaining match. A bit too "indy-riffic" at times, but because I understood the story, I didn't care. And now I can't wait for Scrappermania to see Devlin vs. Walter for the belt.



I also recommend PAC vs. WALTER from the same show. One of PAC's better performances that I've seen recently and he toughed out dislocating his finger in the beginning of the match. But overall, could have been better and these non finishes in these PAC dream matches is getting annoying. I get there are multiple promotions in play here, but at this point it's kind of ridiculous.


And finally, I realize there is one match I forgot to nominate:

*WWE Elimination Chamber: Women's Tag Team Elimination Chamber*

For a match that easily could have been a cluster, and kind of was at times, they told multiple good stories, everyone had a defined role in the match, got a chance to shine, some cool spots and moments, and a satisfying ending.


----------



## 777

YES!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Cleveland 02/03/19 - **** 1/2 (YES !)*






If this is only a preview for what these two have in store then my goodness :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano on the NXT (2/3/19) live event.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

SHIRLEY said:


> *NO* but recommended:
> SHLAK vs. Markus Crane
> GCW 'To Live and Die in LA'
> Mar. 2nd
> 
> First use of tranquilizers in a wrestling match?


PAC vs. WALTER (OTT) also NO but recommended


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I gave the Rey/Andrade match a rewatch because I didn't think my previous rating for it gave this contest as much justice. 

Here is the edited post for the new rating:



DammitC said:


> I give a YES to Rey Mysterio vs Andrade on the Smackdown (1/15/19) episode.
> 
> I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


I give that Rey/Andrade match a YES now


----------



## MC

_*STARDOM World In Nagoya 2019 03/03*_

*Yes To: Momo Watanabe vs. Jungle Kyona ****1/4*

Probably not best Stardom match ever territory like Sonny claims, but it was still a cracking match. It's was predictably fantastic, if I'm honest about it. Both wrestlers had really strong performances throughout the match. Momo in particular with her killer offence and some really good, logical selling. She sold in the key areas of the match, creating some dramatic moments where she couldn't pin Jungle or couldn't attack her with the usual urgency she does. Jungle Kyona was excellent too with her big move offence early on then transitioning into the underdog which she shines in. The pacing was great like most Joshi matches too. 20 minutes pure non stop action with riveting offence and big match drama.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Stardom

Wonder of Stardom
*YES* Jungle Kyona vs Momo Watanabe ****1/2

This was an absolute war. One of the best matches I've seen this year. I certainly think it's the best Stardom match since Io left. Awwww now I miss Io. I wonder whats shes up to these days.


----------



## Dead Seabed

There's been a disturbing lack of Ishii matches for a while now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Big recommendation to Tim Thatcher vs. Trent Seven from PROGRESS Chapter 83. If you like Dirty Tim even half as much as I do, you should enjoy this one. :cozy ***3/4

***1/4 to Jungle vs. Momo. Good match. Had a BIG FIGHT FEEL w/ the camerawork during the entrances - always have loved the shots of wrestlers backstage moments before going through the curtain, it adds so much to the _feeling_ of the thing, and it did exactly that here. The match itself was a good, intense bombfest w/ a real good atmosphere to it w/ it being in front of Jungle Kyona's hometown fans. It didn't click with me in the way of getting me to go "wow, this is really good/or even great", but I still enjoyed it quite a bit. Def worth a watch.


----------



## Corey

*NO But Recommended*

*IWGP United States Championship:* Juice Robinson (c) vs. Beretta _(NJPW New Beginning in USA in Charlotte)_ **** 3/4*

Great match for Trent to go out on. Real good back-and-forth action and his selling of the ribs/midsection came into play just when you forgot about it. Some real close nearfalls the crowd bough into as well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to R-Truth vs Andrade vs Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe for the United States title on the Smackdown (3/5/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW 47th Anniversary 

*No but recommended* Will Ospreay vs Jay White ****
Another Jay White match that isn't an absolute banger but really good. Particularly when it comes to adding to the story of Jay White himself. Honestly I look at the what they've built with White since he came back from excursion and it's probably one of the best pushes I've seen in wrestling. A lot WWE's bootlicking dweebs bang on about how they don't care about matches and it's all about tha storiez. I'm sure they'll be willing to give NJPW and Jay White a chance once they hear about all this story telling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW 47th Anniversary: Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori*

I loved how they did not do the typical "heel vs. face" or "cocky young guy vs. loveable veteran" story here. Liger really controlled the 1st half of the match, even hitting a big move on the outside and almost winning by count out. And Ishimori later in the match rolled Liger back in the ring as opposed to taking a count out.

From there Ishimore used his athletic ability to come back and while Liger still hit his big moves like the Palm Strike and the Liger Bomb, Ishimori was able to lock in the Crossface to win. Great match

*NJPW 47th Anniversary: Will Ospreay vs Jay White*

This match could have been faster at times but they did some really cool things throughout. White found some cool ways to target Ospreay's ribs like Suplex-throwing him into the ring post on the outside or diving at Ospreay's ribs while Ospreay was going for a Handspring.

And once Ospreay made his comeback, it really got going and the final 5 minutes or so were really great with great counters and transitions.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs DIY on the NXT (3/6/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Travis Banks vs Jordan Devlin Falls Count Anywhere match on the NXT UK (3/6/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Adam Cole vs Ricochet – WWE NXT 2/13/19
*
This was a great main event. Loved seeing Ricochet actually do a really good job selling his left knee for a good part of the match, and also loved Cole working it over well. This did turn into a big movefest for the last quarter of the match, but it was enjoyable and really fun. 

******

*YES to Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano – WWE NXT 2/21/19 
*
It was great to finally see Dream get a big win and a title to boot. He looked like a star throughout the match, from his entrance, to his underdog performance he gave. I loved how he was playing with Gargano early, taunting and showboating while giving him these big open handed slaps to piss Gargano off. It was a nice ground based affair early, but picked up real well in the second half with a flurry of big moves. The ending was excellent, decisive, and the rolling Dream Drivers was great. Gargano himself looked good during the match as well, although he wasn’t really the focus. Still, this ruled.

*****1/4*


----------



## FROSTY

Updated Honor Rising ratings

Day 1 yes to:

Marty Scurll vs Ren Narita ****
Jeff Cobb vs Hirooki Goto ****


New Beginning USA

LA 

No to everything: but recommend Dave Finlay vs Chuckie T (Street Fight) *** 1/2

Charlotte

No to but recommend:
Davy Boy Smith Jr. vs Alex Coughlin ***

Yes to: 
Juice Robinson vs Trent Baretta ****

Nashville

No to but recommend: 
Marty Scurll vs Clark Connors *** 1/2


----------



## Groovemachine

*Akira Tozawa vs Cedric Alexander - WWE 205 Live March 5th - *****

There was a touch of awkwardness early on but they got back on track and delivered an excellent second half. Both guys looked good coming out of this.

*DIY vs Undisputed Era - WWE NXT March 6th - ****1/4*

Oh wow, what a great tag match; DIY haven't missed a beat. As always, Gargano is so good at playing the FIP, invariably leading Ciampa to come in on absolute fire. I've never been a big fan of O'Reilly's rebound lariats, but they even made that work pretty well here, so props to them for that.


----------



## FROSTY

47th Anniversary Show

No to but recommend:

Young Lions, Makabe & Yano vs Bullet Club *** 1/4
Nagata & Henare vs HASHI & Ishii *** 1/2
Kojima, Tiger Mask, Taguchi, Dragon Lee & Honma vs Suzuki-Gun ***


Yes to:

- RPG3K vs LIJ **** Awesome match SHO & YOH dominated especially SHO he controlled Shingo throughout. The first 5 minutes of the match there were no tags & Shingo couldn't get anything going SHO looked great here. I really enjoyed this match, maybe the best RPG3K match I've seen.

- Jushin Thunder Liger vs Taiji Ishimori **** 1/4 Great match Ishimori was awesome, Liger was on his game, match of the night so far.

- Will Ospreay vs Jay White **** 1/2 Loved this match, thought it was great. It had the big fight feel, the crowd was into it, both men were on, the crowd was very vocally behind Ospreay, and delivered in every spot. If not for Gedo's involvement throughout I would have went another 1/4 to 4 3/4 but him entering the ring really annoyed me, this match didn't need fuckery. Ospreay looked great here, although his facial expressions selling the ribs got annoying at times.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Beretta vs. Juice - ***1/2*
As expected, this was unnecessary long w/ it going almost 30 minutes, but I understand it. This was an NJPW show, and with the visa issues of Japanese wrestlers, it was the only real NJPW match on the card. They filled the 27 minutes pretty greatly, with it not feeling masturbatory at all, as they told a solid story w/ Trent's ribs; he very much had Juice in trouble, but Juice time & time again went back to that mid-section to gain the control. Trent's selling was pretty solid throughout, too. It did indeed start dragging by the end, but as I mentioned, I understand it, and the effort to make it as compelling as possible was there, and I did very much enjoy it overall.

*Roppongi 3K vs. Shingo & BUSHI - ***
The start was great w/ Shingo being badass on the offense; obvious highlight for me was the bit with him & SHO just slugging it out, absolutely loved that lariat exchange they had. Then a bunch of stuff happens in the middle, and I just don't care about it, very forgettable & generic stuff, but at least the finishing stretch was great - that Rebellion nearfall was legit really, really good. The start & the finish were good, but the actual meat of the match was very meh.

*Taiji Ishimori vs. Jushin Liger - ***1/2*
It's LIGER in a big match, so of course it ruled. He played his greatest hits, which is always fantastic & Taiji was great bumping his ass off for him. They created a real compelling battle w/ some great drama revolving around Liger pushing the younger champ to the absolute limit.

*Jay White vs. Will Ospreay - **3/4*
The first half or so was pretty great. Some good mind games w/ White being a dick & Ospreay showing off with his athleticism - then the ribs of Ospreay become the main target of Switchblade's onslaught, and it's FANTASTIC. He's really vicious working over Ospreay + has some awesome rib-targeting-cut-offs to Ospreay's comeback attempts. That's when I thought this match might be heading towards something really good, but as Ospreay gets more of his shit in, he drops the selling except for a few coughs here & there, and the match adopts the more typical NJPW main event formula w/ counters & finishing stretch-wrestling. It's not interesting, but the first half & White's work there was so good that the match couldn't be bad overall, even with a very boring 2nd half.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES:*

*Jay White © v. Will Ospreay, NJPW 47th Anniversary - **** ½ *

*Undisputed Era v. #DIY, NXT TV 03/07/19 - *****

*Taiji Ishiimori v. Jushin Thunder Liger, NJPW 47th Anniversary - *****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT 3/6: Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. DIY*

Great tag team match. O'Reilly is great. Fish reminded you he can still go. And the magic is still there with DIY.

Also will recommend Black & Ricochet vs. Aichner & Barthel. Lovely spotfest.


----------



## MC

*NJPW 47th Anniversary *

*Yes To: Jay White vs. Will Ospreay ****1/4*

Heard conflicting stories on how good/bad the matches was, and I must say that it blew away the expectation I had for it.

As for DIY vs Fish/KOR: Got bored half way through, couldn't be arse to continue watching, so I turned it off. That's my thoughts on the match


----------



## FROSTY

New Japan Cup Night 1

Yes to:

Yugi Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii **** 1/4 Great hard hitting match easily the best match of the night.

No to: 

Everything else, the rest of the show underwhelmed, HASHI vs Nakanishi was just terrible and way too long, capped off by HASHI's lame submission finisher. Honma looked terrible, and I hope he retires very soon I worry about his health & safety. Juice vs Owens was okay but too long and dough boy Chase Owens should never be beating a champion, let alone one like Juice who it feels like can't be taking anymore L's to Bullet Club job guys. I know everyone thinks Gedo is this master booker, but he has now done substantial damage to Juice's character which I believe would take more work to repair then Gedo's willing to put in. It's looking like not only is this just the way Juice is going to be in this spot, but Chase Owens is going to win the IWGP US title in MSG. Might as well retire the title already if you put it on Owens, like YOSHI-HASHI, Chase Owens should never hold a NJPW title of any kind, save the Never 6-Man. And I'd even give pause before putting that belt on him.


----------



## DELITE

NJ CUP Night one:
Honma vs Taichi **1/4
Juice vs Owens **1/2
Ishii vs Nagata ***3/4 - No but reco


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

Ishimori vs. Liger - **** 3/4*
White vs. Ospreay - **** 3/4*

Ishimori/Liger was so good. It always seems TOO easy for Liger who just steps in a ring and reminds us why he's one of the all time greats. No time wasted with him and the crowd was going nuts for his nearfalls towards the end. Ishimori TAPPING him to win is huge. Loved it.

White/Ospreay was great as well with White having an excellent gameplan and sticking to it. They worked really well off of each other with the counters that got the crowd going. They would cheer SO loudly for Ospreay's bursts and then completely go silent when Jay hit a move. :lol My two negatives were that it felt very long and jesus FUCKING christ someone tell Will to shut the hell up. Stop screaming and stop breathing like an obese man who just walked up 2 flights of steps. Thank you.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup

*No but recommended* Chase Owens vs Juice Robinson ****

*No but recommended* Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii ****

These matches and this tournament is my shit. 25 minute matches, lots of big moves, guys getting plenty of spotlight infront of hot crowds. This. Is. My shit. This tournament was fantastic last year and this year it's gonna be twice as good.


----------



## MC

*NJPW New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 1 08/03/19*

*Yes To: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata ****1/2*

This is one of those matches that you have to watch it twice because it's that damn good and you want to catch more things that made it great. I loved it the first time and on the second watch, I love it even more. This is everything I wanted in this and more. Nagata looked great. It's been a while since Nagata gone out and had a great match and with Ishii as his opponent, this was the perfect time to do it. Some nasty striking from both, Nagata especially. He put so much force behind his elbows that I thought Ishii broke his jaw a few times. Not only that, he did some brutal limb work on Ishii's arm. Brutalising it with his nasty kicks and over the shoulder arm breakers. Ishii's selling was really great too. He was an awesome underdog in this, fighting beneath Nagata. Totally in his element. Crowd ate it all up too. It was a throw back the Never openweight style a few year back that NJ sadly moved away from. Hopefully this will be a revival of sorts but I doubt it. Awesome main event.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to DIY vs Undisputed Era - WWE NXT 6/3/19 - ****1/4*
*YES to Aleister Black & Ricochet vs Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel - WWE NXT 6/3/19 - *****

NXT showcasing great tag team wrestling again, both matches had perfect pacing and were super fun (Y)


----------



## BK Festivus

Yes to Ishii vs Nagata ****1/4

Watched it twice today. Awesome the first time I watched it but I had a feeling that if I watched it again it would be even better.


----------



## Natecore

2 takeaways from Ishii vs Nagata

1) Ishii is the best wrestler in the world

2) YES! It’s my MOTY

Bonus Takeaway:
Fuck you New Japan and fuck you Trump for costing me seeing this match live in Charlotte or Nashville


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Yuji Nagata and Toa Henare vs YOSHI HASHI and Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW 47th Anniversary*

This was surprisingly great, and everybody looked great here. But Nagata and Ishii was just tremendous, and this made me want to see their singles match even more than before. 

****3/4
*
*YES to Roppongi 3K (SHO and YOH) vs LIJ (Shingo Takagi and BUSHI) - NJPW 47th Anniversary
*
So SHO and Shingo just going at it was awesome. I loved just about every time they went at one another, and I hope they end up being in the same block for the BOTSJ. The rest of this match was great as well, building up really nice, and letting everybody shine. We got a fantastic nearfall with Shingo and BUSHI hitting rebellion only for YOH to break it up (who was better here than I remember). Cool for SHO and YOH to win the belts back, but it’s a shame Shingo only got to hold the title for a short period of time.

*****
*
*YES to Jushin Thunder Liger vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW 47th Anniversary*

This was a terrific little match, with fans going bananas for Liger near the end with his performance, especially those great near falls down the line, where they really thought he could win. Ishimori is having a really entertaining reign as champ so far, and he looked really good here bumping around for Liger. 

*****
*

*YES to Jay White vs Will Ospreay - NJPW 47th Anniversary
*
Just a great main event, which I did expect given the chemistry they had in their matchup back in ROH when White was on excursion. Since then, both guys have matured and improved, with Osperay toning down his high flying style and mixing it more with a striking, heavyweight style, and White in general gaining a ton of confidence in his new heel role. Together, they had a wonderfully dramatic match with White doing some excellent work on Ospreay’s ribs (which he sold pretty well), who played a great babyface. I love the idea of White being extremely intelligent with the ability to counter just about anybody’s finish right now, including how he basically countered the Ozcutter into the blade runner in the end. This ruled. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 1
*
That little slap Nagata snuck in right at the start followed by that sly little smile confirmed that this would just be amazing, and jesus it was. These two beat the absolute piss out of one another, standing face to face as they took chops, hard forearms, hard kicks, slaps, and even got up from big massive suplexes. It was a complete test of who was the toughest SOB between two long standing veterans, one which Ishii won, but just barely. The scene of Nagata, who is 50 years old mind you, putting an armbar on Ishii, eyes rolled into the back of his head as he spits out blood was just amazing, as was his performance in this match, one which topped the match he had with Ishii prior in the G1. And then Ishii just selling as Nagata is just trying to kick and rip his arm off, and even later when he visually says "fuck it," rips off his brace, and lariats Nagata like it never even happened. God that was great.

I adored everything about this match, and it rockets up to one of my top tier MOTYs so far. I expected something like their previous G1 match, but I did not expect them to top it. What a wonderfully, brutal war.

*****3/4
*


----------



## redunk808

Catching up on my MOTYC list.

*YES *to the following matches:
Jordan Devlin vs. David Starr, OTT Homecoming
Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants, BJW To Was Gat Early
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato, ZERO1 Happy New Year
Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario, CMLL Super Viernes 04/01
Kzy vs. PAC, Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5
PAC vs. Will Ospreay, RevPro High Stakes
Titan vs. El Barbaro Cavernario, CMLL Super Viernes 22/02
Tracy Williams & Mark Haskins vs. Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham, ROH Road to G1 Supercard Night 1


----------



## DELITE

NJPW DAY 2

Henare vs Archer *** Good powerhouse battle with some heel/face and expierenced/unexpierenced dynamic
Hikuleo vs Nicholls *1/2 generic wrestlers doing generic match
Ospreay vs Fale was similar to the previous match but with some personality.**3/4
Okada vs Elgin and their NJPW main event formula  ***1/2
No to E-VERY-THING


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Will Ospreay vs Bad Luck Fale - NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 - ***1/2*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin - NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2*

Not as good as previous matchups they had, and while this took awhile getting going, it turned into a very good dramatic match by the end. It helps that both of these guys always had good chemistry with one another. 

******


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but recommended 

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shota Umino - New Japan Cup, day 3
*
Veteran Tana is just awesome, he did everything in his power to make Shota look like a million bucks and the kid of course took full advantage of it. He still needs polishing but he's clearly their best prospect since Okada. Too bad New Japan doesn't have an interpromotional feud to give Umino a few showcases like Okada had against NOAH in 2009, in any case, he needs to get a G1 spot and then sent on excursion, he's clearly ready for the next step. Story of the match is the typical veteran vs promising star match, they make simple stuff matter and every move Shota hits is treated like a big deal - as it should - crowd was really behind him and we even got an awesome nearfall and a little bit of drama. Good match 


Slight *YES* to
*
Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - New Japan Cup, day 3*

We already know how insane these two are against each other, add the fact that the story of the match was "Naito tries to break Ibushi's neck and Kota tries his best to survive" makes you know are in for some demonic type of match. First 12 minute or so are OK, Naito's work on the neck was good enough and the hope spots were cool, crowd wasn't very into it though. Last third of the match it kicks up like every New Japan main event. Strike exchanges were dope and there were some cool nearfalls, crowd came alive too.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Cup Night 3

*No but recommended* Shota Umino vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***3/4

*YES* EVIL vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/4

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ****1/2


----------



## MC

*NJPW New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 3 10/03*

_*No But Highly Recommend: Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ****
*_
Good match. Naito did some really nasty work on Ibushi's neck including a nasty reverse piledriver on the apron. Ibushi's comebacks were really energetic and brought a lot to the match, even if his selling towards the end wasn't great. Awesome bombfest towards the end too.

*NJPW New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 2 09/03*

*No But Highly Recommend: Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin ***3/4*

This was awesome. Loved Okada's work early on in the match. He does it in his usual domineering manner before transitioning into a total bombfest with wicked counters and reversals and some solid selling by both men. Elgin bought it once again with his strikes and power moves. Okada doing a great job of playing catch up and making Elgin look good. Not a MOTYC like their other matches but a high level bout nonetheless


----------



## antoniomare007

Slight *YES* to
*
Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali - WWE Fastlane 2019*

Mustafa is so fucking insane he turned a crowd that was salivating for Kofi to get this title shot. Owens was good as the "hoss" of the match and just beating the fuck out of Bryan, who is making it a tradition to get his chest turn purple every damn PPV he's in. And D-Bry is just as amazing as expected, perfect timing every time he was in action and made both of his opponents look great. On the verge of just a recommendation though, not sure this would hold up as well on a rewatch.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> Slight *YES* to
> *
> Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali - WWE Fastlane 2019*
> 
> Mustafa is so fucking insane he turned a crowd that was salivating for Kofi to get this title shot. Owens was good as the "hoss" of the match and just beating the fuck out of Bryan, who is making it a tradition to get his chest turn purple every damn PPV he's in. And D-Bry is just as amazing as expected, perfect timing every time he was in action and made both of his opponents look great. On the verge of just a recommendation though, not sure this would hold up as well on a rewatch.


Seconded. Slight *YES* from me as well because Ali absolutely stole the fucking show. Finish was fucking NASTY and the match was so much fun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Daniel Bryan © v. Kevin Owens v. Mustafa Ali, Fastlane - **** (YES !)*

I get the crowd wanted Kofi & all but f*ck them because this was an amazing match. One of the best triple threat's I've seen in a while. Ali uttered the words "That's alright" after getting booed during his intro and it truly was alright because he stole the f*cking show. What a performance from him, he bumped all over the place, pulled out some highlights and the whole nine. Shouts out to DB & KO as well because they were awesome as well, especially loved DB's heel work in this match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali for the WWE title on the Fast Lane ppv.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Shield on the Fast Lane ppv.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*WWE Fastlane: Mustafa Ali vs. Kevin Owens vs. Daniel Bryan*

It's a true testament when the crowd is chanting for someone not even in the match and these guys still turn it around and have a great match. Ali had the biggest hill to climb seeing he hasn't been around long and was taking Kofi's supposed spot and had to earn the fan's respect. Owens is coming into his new face character. And Bryan was the glue that held everything together. And while the fans still were with Kofi, they bought into the great action of this match.

*WWE Fastlane: Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley, Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield*

Yeah, I know. The Shield is beyond played out at this point. I know this reunion was thrown together in a week.

But fuck me, this was great. The crowd was super hot for it. First time Roman has wrestled since coming back from cancer. Great chaos. Great atmosphere. Just what made me and others love The Shield from the beginning. And if Dean really does leave, this will mean a lot going forward. And even if he stays, it's still a great match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Also some more *YES'*

*Tetsuya Naito v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 3 - **** ½

Tomohiro Ishii v. Yuji Nagata, NJC Night 1 - ****

Zack Sabre Jr. v. EVIL, NJC Night 3 - ****

Kazuchika Okada v. Michael Elgin, NJC Night 2 - *****


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES! to Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali - WWE Fastlane - *****

Good effort from the three of them.

Ali was shoved in a difficult role but he proved how talented he is, by turning negative reactions into fairly positive ones.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - The Revival (Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder) vs Chad Gable and Bobby Roode vs Aleister Black and Ricochet - WWE Fastlane 2019 - ***3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Samoa Joe vs R-Truth vs Andrade vs Rey Mysterio - WWE Fastlane 2019 - ***3/4*

*YES to Daniel Bryan vs Mustafa Ali vs Kevin Owens - WWE Fastlane 2019*

It was rough early because the crowd obviously was heavy towards wanting Kofi, but this turned into a pretty great match and kudos to them to get the crowd back. Ali worked well as the underdog here in a similar spot Kofi was in prior, Owens looked good as usual, and Bryan was excellent. Lot of big spots too, most which served to help elevate Ali. 

*****1/4*

*YES to The Shield (Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, and Seth Rollins) vs Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley, and Drew McIntyre - WWE Fastlane 2019*

This felt very similar to the first match The Shield had with Evolution in 2014, all the way to the fun crowd brawling and Seth's balcony dive. They laid it out really well letting everybody shine some, we got some great car crash moments and general fun chaos, and gave us a nice babyface win to end the show on a high note. Even though I may be over the Shield at this point, they still do a damn good job with 6-man tags. Fun match and a great return for Roman.

******


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shota Umino - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 3
*
This was so simply done, with Umino just trying to survive and stand toe to toe with a great veteran in Tanahashi (who worked a great layout for Umino). He survived and fought through multiple submissions holds, and even surprised Tanahashi by showing some great fire and heart in a wonderful babyface underdog performance, so much so that the crowd was easily behind him. He even had a great near fall off a roll up on Tanahashi’s cloverleaf, while also using the submission himself. It’ll be cool to see what happens in the next few years with Umino. 

*****
*
*YES to EVIL Vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 3
*
It’s pretty clear that their chemistry has improved with every subsequent match they’ve had. This is the best they’ve done yet, and had some great moments where they countered multiple finishers and pinning combinations from one another, including awesome spots where EVIL actually countered both of Sabre’s bridging pins. The last 4-5 minutes of this was pretty damn great.

*****
* 
*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Natio - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 3
*
Perhaps a small step below some of their other matchups, but still a tremendous main event here unsurprisingly. Seems like the strategy for both by the end was to make the other’s neck quit first, which they definitely tried to do with some of the moves they did, like that apron tombstone, the reverse dude buster, or that sick tiger driver. But what you do you really expect from these two at this point other than something great?

*****1/2*


----------



## superbeasto

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali for the WWE title on the Fast Lane ppv.
> 
> I gave that good match a 7/10
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Shield on the Fast Lane ppv.
> 
> I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


I really like all your in depth reviews of the matches, they're a highlight of my day.


----------



## BK Festivus

Yes to Naito vs Ibushi - New Japan Cup

****1/4


----------



## Taroostyles

Owens/Bryan/Ali-****1/4
Rey/Joe/Andrade/Truth-****


----------



## FROSTY

New Japan Cup Night 3

Yes to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito **** 1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali - **** - YES!*

This was a great three way dance. Just great spotfest action, with some great bursts of 1-on-1 action, especially by Bryan, in between the big spots. Bryan was great with everything he did, receiving & giving an asskicking, Ali was in his element bumping like a maniac & busting out those gorgeously vicious dives of his & these kind of matches definitely fit Owens' move-set & wrestling style very well. Dat finish! :mark:

The US-Title 4-way + The Shield match were both really damn good too.


----------



## FROSTY

New Japan Cup: Night 4

Yes to:

Hirooki Goto vs SANADA **** 3/4 Most might not agree but for me besides Omega vs Tanahashi this is my second best match of 2019. Followed by White vs Ospreay, Naito vs Ibushi, & Ospreay vs Ibushi. I just loved what they did here, seemed perfect except for not having a super hot crowd I can't find any fault with what they did in this match. Would have went too 4.75 with White vs Ospreay too if not for the Gedo fuckery.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended

Goto-SANADA (NJ Cup)


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to:

- *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito* (New Japan Cup, day 3) ****½

- *Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. A.J. Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston* (Elimination Chamber) ****¼

- *Jay White vs. Will Ospreay* (NJPW Anniversary Show) ****¼

- *Ciampa & Gargano vs. O'Reilly & Fish* (NXT, 3/6) ****¼

- *Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali* (Fastlane) ****


----------



## Donnie

Shayna Baszler vs Mia Yim ***1/2
I loved this SO much. Mia is a speedball to start, and she does a wonderful job of it. Her tope is a thing of beauty. Shayna briefly takes over with the mount, but she fucks up her hand off a missed punch, and Mia goes after it. Really good brief work on it from Mia, and Shayna's selling is the best. Mia slams it into the steps and goes for a knee, but Shayna moves and Mia eats shit. Shayna murders the knee in epic fashion, but what puts it over the top is both Mia's selling, AND Shayna selling her hurt hand as she wreaks the knee :banderas Mia mounts a fun comeback, and hits the EAT DA FEET, but she too hurt to follow up quick enough, so Shayna drags her down into the clutch! Mia goes after the hand to attempt to get out of it, and she nearly does it, SO SHAYNA GRAPVINES MIA'S HANDS AND CHOKES HER OUT. 

Such a simple, and wonderful story told throughout. I need a rematch. 

Also, a TON of reviews are coming in the next 4 days. Stay tuned.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Coffey Brothers vs WALTER/Pete Dunne on the NXT UK (3/13/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## FROSTY

New Japan Cup: Night 5

Yes to:

Tomohiro Ishii vs Taichi **** 1/4 I'm not a Taichi fan, I think he sucks for the most part but he gives a awesome performance here. Hard hitting, high impact I liked this match every bit as much as Ishii vs Nagata.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Aleister Black and Ricochet vs (European Union) Fabian Aichner and Marcel Barthel - WWE NXT 3/6/19
*
An excellent sprint where everybody came out great, especially Aichner and Barthel who both looked damn great in this match, especially Aichner. I hope they push them and give some more depth to their characters, because they could easily be mainstays in the tag division. 

*****
*
*YES to Undisputed Era (Bobby Fish and Kyle O’ Reilly) vs DIY (Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano) - WWE NXT 3/6/19*

Well this ruled. I’m convinced Kyle O’ Reilly cannot do wrong, I don’t think I’ve ever seen an instance since he got to NXT where he’s looked anything less than good, he was awesome here with Fish working over Gargano, and his offense is always unique. Everybody else came across great, they had a ton of urgency after Ciampa’s hot tag, and they had a hell of a main event. 

*****1/4*

*YES to SANADA vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 4*

I really liked the entire layout of this. They were in a stalemate basically the entire match, it just ramped up from a more aloof start (even Goto seemed lax), to these two just wailing on one another by the middle of the match to reversing and struggling through big moves by the end. I loved how they were having trouble hitting their normal moves because they were so evenly matched, and I thought their chemistry here was outstanding, and hope they’ll meet again in the G1 this year as a main event. This ruled.

*****1/4*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Taichi - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 5*

This was easily the best performance I’ve ever seen Taichi have. 

The story they told was great, with two extremely contrasting guys in Ishii, the no nonsense serious MF who is always there to beat your ass, versus the dirty, lax Taichi who always looks to cheat his way for a win. But Ishii kept on provoking Taichi to come and fight him (like when Ishii mirrored the Kawada kicks Taichi gave him), and as the match wore on, Taichi got into the most serious I’ve ever seen him. And his offense looked really great with some stiff looking kicks and the like, while Ishii returned the favor, throwing some nasty throat chops of his own.

It was on though once the pants came off, literally, and we got just a parade of big moves from both guys and some excellent near falls. One spot which ruled though was where Taichi went to use his mic stand, only for Ishii to dare him to use it. It was as if Taichi never had that happen to him before, and he actually threw it aside and they went to war some more. Awesome spot. 

The only negative I have is Taichi popping up from that piledriver like he did, but otherwise this was a hell of a great match, one that surprised the hell out of me!

*****1/4*


----------



## MC

*wXw AMBITION 10 - 09/03/2019*
*
Yes To: Yuki Ishikawa vs Timothy Thatcher ****1/4*

Always been a fan of this sort of wrestling since I first discovered it a few years back. Now AMBITION isn't fully shoot style in the mould of the likes of UWF, UWFi, RINGS or PWFG but it's got that certain atmosphere. When Yuki Ishikawa was announced for AMBITION and was taking on Timothy Thatcher, I was instantly pumped. Ishikawa did some training with Thatcher back when he was EVOLVE champion so not only was it great that he was taking on one of the best grapplers today, it was also a student/mentor story that gives this match that little more depth. I watched Ishikawa in the Inner Circle match a few days before this so I knew what to expect from this from that match and his single encounters with Thatcher. But this...now this blew me away even more than that match did. Started off slow, but both were alert. Constantly wriggling and adjusting for the advantage, a few slaps and kicks for extra measure here and there. Then Ishikawa began getting more of a foothold in the match and began suckering in Thatcher into different holds which looked great. Everything Ishikawa did had a certain awkwardness to it, which I don't consider a bad thing. None of the holds looked comfortable to be in, and I sure they weren't, and that's the point. Thatcher equally as great at the grappling but mostly sold the holds superbly with his little grunts and gasps for air. Another thing I enjoyed about this match was the moments of pure instincts. For example, Ishikawa had a hold on Thatcher and Thatcher looked to reach for the ropes with his legs and Ishikawa latched onto the leg and adapted the hold along with it. Moments like that are what made this match for me. Sensational match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW New Japan Cup 2nd Round: Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay*

Who would have thought that Ospreay and Archer would have the best match of the tournament so far, in a 1st round that included Naito vs. Ibushi.

Perfect big man vs. little man match. Archer is one of the more imposing wrestlers in the business. He threw Ospreay around like a toy and Ospreay sold his ass for him. And even when Archer had to sell for Ospreay, he sold great for him too.

Great back and forth action, including a spot where Ospreay flipped out of a Pounce attempt only to get hit by a Pounce when going for an Os-Cutter. And the finish was smart too.


----------



## FROSTY

MC said:


> *wXw AMBITION 10 - 09/03/2019*
> *
> Yes To: Yuki Ishikawa vs Timothy Thatcher ****1/4*
> 
> Always been a fan of this sort of wrestling since I first discovered it a few years back. Now AMBITION isn't fully shoot style in the mould of the likes of UWF, UWFi, RINGS or PWFG but it's got that certain atmosphere. When Yuki Ishikawa was announced for AMBITION and was taking on Timothy Thatcher, I was instantly pumped. Ishikawa did some training with Thatcher back when he was EVOLVE champion so not only was it great that he was taking on one of the best grapplers today, it was also a student/mentor story that gives this match that little more depth. I watched Ishikawa in the Inner Circle match a few days before this so I knew what to expect from this from that match and his single encounters with Thatcher. But this...now this blew me away even more than that match did. Started off slow, but both were alert. Constantly wriggling and adjusting for the advantage, a few slaps and kicks for extra measure here and there. Then Ishikawa began getting more of a foothold in the match and began suckering in Thatcher into different holds which looked great. Everything Ishikawa did had a certain awkwardness to it, which I don't consider a bad thing. None of the holds looked comfortable to be in, and I sure they weren't, and that's the point. Thatcher equally as great at the grappling but mostly sold the holds superbly with his little grunts and gasps for air. Another thing I enjoyed about this match was the moments of pure instincts. For example, Ishikawa had a hold on Thatcher and Thatcher looked to reach for the ropes with his legs and Ishikawa latched onto the leg and adapted the hold along with it. Moments like that are what made this match for me. Sensational match.


Tim Roth is my all time favorite actor :yas


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup 

*YES* Hiroki Goto vs SANADA ****1/4
Gotos career is a beautiful tragedy. I hope one day he actually does win the IWGP Heavyweight title. So he can lose it in his first defense not getting in a single offensive manoeuvre.

*YES* Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay ****1/2
The office is high on Ospreay and it looks like he knows it. I might finally be getting a British world champion. Drew McIntyre might get there first but I can always make the argument that all WWE titles are valueless trash.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Okada vs. Mikey Nicholls


----------



## FROSTY

New Japan Cup: Night 6

Yes to:

Will Ospreay vs Lance Archer **** 3/4 I marked for this like Macho Man just won the WWF title at WrestleMania 4.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Aielster Black and Ricochet vs DIY (Johnny Gargano and Tommasso Ciampa) – WWE NXT 3/13/19 - *****

*YES to Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay – NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 6
*
This was really good, better than I expected to be fair. Ospreay continues to look more like a main event star with ever heavyweight match, and he’s wrestling safer with it too. He was an awesome underdog here, and honestly, I wish Lance Archer would be allowed to act as a big man more often, he was great in that role. It would be nice to have another big man for those kinds of matches instead of only relying on Fale. 

******


----------



## BK Festivus

Yes to:

Ishii vs Taichi - New Japan Cup ****
Archer vs Ospreay - New Japan Cup ****


----------



## superbeasto

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Coffey Brothers vs WALTER/Pete Dunne on the NXT UK (3/13/19) episode.
> 
> I gave this good match a 7/10


I give *insert yes or no* to *insert match*

I gave this *insert good, very good or excellent* match a *insert score out of ten*


----------



## NastyYaffa

superbeasto said:


> I give *insert yes or no* to *insert match*
> 
> I gave this *insert good, very good or excellent* match a *insert score out of ten*


You really started posting for the first time since 2016 just to complain about this?


----------



## Donnie

superbeasto said:


> I give *insert yes or no* to *insert match*
> 
> I gave this *insert good, very good or excellent* match a *insert score out of ten*


Leave our young boy alone.


----------



## SHIRLEY

superaido


----------



## MC

superbeasto said:


> I give *insert yes or no* to *insert match*
> 
> I gave this *insert good, very good or excellent* match a *insert score out of ten*


Only Donnie and I can made fun of DammitC. Know your role :armfold


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

A scathing indictment of DammitC. He took your post a just... just described it. Rough and uncensored..... damn.


----------



## superbeasto

I'm sorry if it seemed sarcastic, I just really love his in depth reviews.


----------



## TJQ

Anybody talking trash on DammitC better prepare for the hitsquad :nash


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> *wXw AMBITION 10 - 09/03/2019*
> *
> Yes To: Yuki Ishikawa vs Timothy Thatcher ****1/4*
> 
> Always been a fan of this sort of wrestling since I first discovered it a few years back. Now AMBITION isn't fully shoot style in the mould of the likes of UWF, UWFi, RINGS or PWFG but it's got that certain atmosphere. When Yuki Ishikawa was announced for AMBITION and was taking on Timothy Thatcher, I was instantly pumped. Ishikawa did some training with Thatcher back when he was EVOLVE champion so not only was it great that he was taking on one of the best grapplers today, it was also a student/mentor story that gives this match that little more depth. I watched Ishikawa in the Inner Circle match a few days before this so I knew what to expect from this from that match and his single encounters with Thatcher. But this...now this blew me away even more than that match did. Started off slow, but both were alert. Constantly wriggling and adjusting for the advantage, a few slaps and kicks for extra measure here and there. Then Ishikawa began getting more of a foothold in the match and began suckering in Thatcher into different holds which looked great. Everything Ishikawa did had a certain awkwardness to it, which I don't consider a bad thing. None of the holds looked comfortable to be in, and I sure they weren't, and that's the point. Thatcher equally as great at the grappling but mostly sold the holds superbly with his little grunts and gasps for air. Another thing I enjoyed about this match was the moments of pure instincts. For example, Ishikawa had a hold on Thatcher and Thatcher looked to reach for the ropes with his legs and Ishikawa latched onto the leg and adapted the hold along with it. Moments like that are what made this match for me. Sensational match.


Add another *YES* to this match. Old man Yuki was fucking awesome and Thatcher was a worthy opponent. I liked how once it was clearly established Ishikawa could wrestle circles around him, Thatcher mainly resorted to strikes to gain an advantage on a hold or try to knock Yuki down.


----------



## FROSTY

superbeasto said:


> I'm sorry if it seemed sarcastic, I just really love his in depth reviews.


He's only 12-15 years old, give him a break.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aye, you don't fuck with our brother DammitC. We will have the goons pull up at your door like...


----------



## TD Stinger

Now now everyone. We must allow DammitC to travel outside the pack and fight his own battles, now matter how hard it is to let them go.



TJQ said:


> Anybody talking trash on DammitC better prepare for the hitsquad :nash


Well well, look who decided to drop in.

I might as well start calling you Cena given your Boston origins and part time status.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Now now everyone. We must allow DammitC to travel outside the pack and fight his own battles, now matter how hard it is to let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well well, look who decided to drop in.
> 
> I might as well start calling you Cena given your Boston origins and part time status.


Surprise return to help make the save for DammitC. :cena5

I got a few things lined up that I'll likely post about tomorrow when I get around to them, but honestly there has been so little this year that has really stuck out to me as interesting, my ratings sheet for 2019 is not too heavily populated. I'm potentially going to look for something of a new "home promotion" soon so I can have something to follow and invest in, because my interest in both NJPW and the E is virtually non existent apart from a few specific acts and I'm starting to lose the desire to just watch single matches from 857 different promotions, so we'll see where I end up. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Don't be messing with @DammitC ; he's our dude. 

Or else prepare to feel the wrath of us big strong bois :goku


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Surprise return to help make the save for DammitC. :cena5
> 
> I got a few things lined up that I'll likely post about tomorrow when I get around to them, but honestly there has been so little this year that has really stuck out to me as interesting, my ratings sheet for 2019 is not too heavily populated. I'm potentially going to look for something of a new "home promotion" soon so I can have something to follow and invest in, because my interest in both NJPW and the E is virtually non existent apart from a few specific acts and I'm starting to lose the desire to just watch single matches from 857 different promotions, so we'll see where I end up. :lol


Just wait for Takeover New York for Dunne vs Walter. That one should get you going.

I myself have stayed pretty consistent with my viewing though I’ve missed some smaller promotions like Evolve too. So much wrestling, so little time.


----------



## Donnie

This is what will happen to the next person to come after DC. 

Going to watch the ROH show tomorrow. I hear the Briscoes vs the VS was INSANE.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Just wait for Takeover New York for Dunne vs Walter. That one should get you going.
> 
> I myself have stayed pretty consistent with my viewing though I’ve missed some smaller promotions like Evolve too. So much wrestling, so little time.


I will most certainly be around for that. I might do another skim through the last few pages of this thread and see if anything that isn't on my current plan to watch list sticks out to me. I'm not even burnt out on wrestling or anything like I tend to get sometimes, I just can't find anything that I'm interested in with a lot of my favorites seemingly stuck in WWE limbo or having **1/2 matches with people that I would never choose to watch. A wave of bangers will hit sooner or later, I'm just waiting for that time :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan – CMLL Super Viernes 2/2/19 *

Just a terrific lucha match all around. Cavenario is just awesome at his heel caveman gimmick. He comes across as intense yet violent, and showed that as he dominated Titan through the first fall, with Titan only sneaking a win for the second fall in just barely. This led to Titan making a hell of comeback, and the last fall was the longest, filled with big spots and moves. My favorite probably was the dueling surfboard locks put on by either guy back to back. The finish was great too, and overall it made Titan look like a great underdog, while Cavernario just feels and looks like a star. 

*****
*
*YES to Queen's Quest (Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita) (c) vs. AMA (Arisa Hoshiki & Mayu Iwatani) – Stardom Queen’s Fest 2019
*
Forgot the last time I watched joshi anything really, it probably was when Kairi and Io were there. So in this match, really the only woman I knew and had watched prior was Mayu, which did look very good here. In reality, all of them looked great in this hell of a sprint. Arisa had a ton of fire in the moves she did, and Utami and Momo worked awesome as a team. And I’ll always enjoy how good some of their suplexes look, they always seem to make them look so brutal. Great match.

*****
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa - ****1/4 - YES!*

This was absolutely fantastic. There's a fun "dad vs. son" dynamic to the thing, with Thatcher taking on the man he idolizes & someone who he has trained under a bit. The matwork is fantastic as expected, and they tell the story of Ishikawa pretty much owning Thatcher there, which then lead to Thatcher having to resort to some brutal strikes to try and get the advantage. Much like in the Inner Circle tag, Thatchman puts all of Ishikawa's work over big time by selling every hold like they're killing him. It of course helps that all of Ishikawa's holds look uncomfortable & brutal as hell.

Still got the actual Carat stuff to watch, too :mark: Recommendation to that Inner Circle tag of Ringkampf vs. Irie & Ishikawa btw. Real good one.

NJC ratings, nothing getting nominated from me so far, but there's been some real good ones:

Ishii vs. Nagata - ***3/4
Ibushi vs. Naito - ***1/2
Suzuki vs. Kojima - ***1/2
Taichi vs. Ishii - ***1/4
Archer vs. Ospreay - ***1/4
Tanahashi vs. Umino - ***1/4
Goto vs. SANADA - ***
Honma vs. Taichi - ***
Fale vs. Ospreay - **3/4
EVIL vs. ZSJ - **
Elgin vs. Okada - *1/4


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> I will most certainly be around for that. I might do another skim through the last few pages of this thread and see if anything that isn't on my current plan to watch list sticks out to me. I'm not even burnt out on wrestling or anything like I tend to get sometimes, I just can't find anything that I'm interested in with a lot of my favorites seemingly stuck in WWE limbo or having **1/2 matches with people that I would never choose to watch. A wave of bangers will hit sooner or later, I'm just waiting for that time :lol


You're gonna LOVE the main event of that TakeOver show. No spoilers.


----------



## WOKELAND2

http://img.fenixzone.net/i/UbqB0Y7.jpeg

Nasty .... control yourself and your multi-account (VELLA18) when they say badly about a fight and it is not so obvious that it is you who is doing it.

You are very reductionist.


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> *Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> This was absolutely fantastic. There's a fun "dad vs. son" dynamic to the thing,


I also think the little kid in the front row was Yuki's son? I don't know, I was surprised and amused when he put Thatcher on a hold and you could hear a little kid yell "OTOSAAAAAN!!!!". And he screamed even louder when Yuki wrenched that bitch even more after the first yell :lmao


----------



## MC

antoniomare007 said:


> *I also think the little kid in the front row was Yuki's son? *I don't know, I was surprised and amused when he put Thatcher on a hold and you could hear a little kid yell "OTOSAAAAAN!!!!". And he screamed even louder when Yuki wrenched that bitch even more after the first yell :lmao


Oh shoot. I thought the same thing but I brushed it off as casual racism. :lol


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> Oh shoot. I thought the same thing but I brushed it off as casual racism. :lol


LMAO I would've guess he was his grandkid but him yelling "father" so many times makes me think otherwise


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 7
*
Big match Taguchi is always a lot of fun, and him going at it with a friendly face in Tanahashi was great. Interesting to see the crowd actually start booing Tanahashi as the match went on (using Taguchi’s moves probably did that) but Taguchi’s performance was awesome throughout. We got some great near falls, a nice ankle lock spot, and I loved that battle between using the suplex and the twist and shout. Great match.

****3/4
*
*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 7
*
Man their chemistry just rules. Their last Cup match was amazing, as was their G1 match, and this match (which I could say maybe is a slight step lower) still is terrific as well. Just back and forth the entire time with their contrasting styles, and really very little down time overall. That napalm death submission Sabre now has been doing for a bit is a hell of a brutal hold, as if he’s trying to tear both of Ibushi’s legs apart. Awesome.

*****1/4*


----------



## FROSTY

Neither NJC match from night 7 were very good, wouldn't even recommend either of them, let alone put them up as a match of the year contender.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but interested on what other people think of this

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Ilja Dragunov - wXw 16 Carat Gold tournament, day 1*
LINK
(match starts at the 1hr47 minute mark)

Too much indyrrific bullshit from Ilja prevented this from being a dope David vs Goliath match, imo. Sekimoto's early beating was cool and of course made sense because he's the bigger guy, so them establishing the power discrepancy was good. But halfway through Dragunov just shrugs everything off using a fighting spirit spot out of nowhere that made little sense - he went from being totally dominated to being an equal just because he started screaming, that's not a good way of using fighting spirit - and from them on it's pretty much a back and forth match. Dragunov does pull off some impressive strikes and moves, I went from not believing he had a chance to actually buying into the idea he could damage/hurt Daisuke. But then he kicks out of a bunch of shit and once again just shrugs everything off with "fighting spirit" and hits a couple of stuff to take the W. Didn't help that the few times he tried a hope spot, Ilja whiffed on the execution.

This is just not my style anymore. Like, the story for Dragunov to scratch and claw his way to a victory was right there. But they went for a bomb fest and spotfest that had very little connection to what they established in the first third of the match.


I'm actually interested in how other people view this match because I might be on an island thinking this was just OK.


----------



## MC

When I finished watching it and was writing my review of it, I couldn't remember one thing they did except for Dragunov hitting the Torpedo Moscow. It was that uninteresting. Zzzz

In fact, half the matches didn't appeal to me as I'm not an wXw fan and the ones that I did watch didn't impress me too much either.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to SANADA vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 8
*
So that first like 15 minutes of the match. I really liked Suzuki going after SANADA’s knee, and he did so for a solid 10 minutes or so before SANADA finally starting getting some good offense in, which consisting of his normal shit. So after all that work Suzuki did, he was doing leapfrogs like 30 seconds later, which infuriated me. So that part made this alone worthy of not being nominated, which sucks because after this, I really enjoyed the match a ton. I loved the last 5 minutes as they battled locked in submissions only for SANADA to come out on top with a good babyface performance in this end. 

Had we not had that first part of the match or if he sold better, this would have been one of the best matches yet. Unfortunately it was not. 

****1/2
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher - wXw 16 Carat Gold - **** - YES!*

They had a real banger at Carat the year prior, and this might've been even better. Very one-sided with Thatcher just destroying Kid throughout, and as a massive Dirty Tim fan, I of course absolutely loved it. Kid got just about the perfect amount of time on the offense himself, having some bursts of energy, but Thatcher always cut him off in his brilliant, vicious ways. The finish was amazing too & really put over the match as a pretty huge upset.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Well well, look who decided to drop in.
> 
> I might as well start calling you Cena given your Boston origins and part time status.












Alright, I've had enough of this shit, I'm back to gush over these 2 matches before I start burying all these **1/4 NJPW matches that keep getting nominated. 


YES
*Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata @ New Japan Cup Night 1 ****1/4*
_I'm upset with myself for waiting this long to watch this match, because it has me pitching a tent that could sleep 6. Not many things in wrestling bring me greater joy than the kind of ass kicking these two just dished out. Might have went a smidge longer than it needed to, but the style catered to me and as a result is currently my MOTY. Fantastic stuff. _


*No But Recommended*
*Daniel Bryan (c) vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali @ WWE Fastlane ***1/2*
_My god, that was a damn good time. Big thing I have to make note of, is that Ali was working his ass off and looked like an absolute star. Dude was buttery in the ring and bumping like an absolute mad man (especially the off the top rope into the barrier spot). All 3 played their parts well, but good lord, Ali stole the show for me here. Gotta say tho, I"m still puzzled why any attempts are being made to do things with Rowan, given that he's a bit of a stinker. _

I was really excited for Momo/Kyona after all the hype I've heard it, but Momo pulled up with an Okada level selling performance and at the time of me typing this literally has not done a single move that isn't a kick while her leg has been getting worked over the whole match. Bad. Yikers island, brothers.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Alright, I've had enough of this shit, I'm back to gush over these 2 matches before I start burying all these **1/4 NJPW matches that keep getting nominated.


I'll say this much about the New Japan Cup, it's a weird tournament when Will Ospreay vs. Lance Archer, in my opinion, is the match of the tournament so far.

And matches like Naito vs. Ibushi and Ibushi vs. ZSJ were just.....OK.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Austin Theory vs Darby Allin – EVOLVE 121*

It’s been awhile since I watched both these guys and lemme say that both have improved, especially Theory, who has a tone of confidence and swagger in this heel role (reminds me of EC3), and works much smoother too. Allin is as good as ever in his underdog babyface role, and he carries himself tremendously here, selling is goddamn ass off. They had a good chemistry throughout, loved seeing Theory just tossing around the ring with these spinning powerbombs, and that near fall with Allin’s last supper was tremendous. Great match!

******

*YES to Shane Taylor vs Jeff Cobb – ROH 17th Anniversary
*
There isn’t many matches that I know I’ll enjoy more consistently than a good old HOSS FIGHT. We got one here, with these two big beefy dudes slugging it out and hitting big moves on one another. Taylor worked well despite his size looking like it would slow him down, and Cobb is just a freak of nature as per usual. Him just holding Taylor at points was awesome. 

******

*NO but Recommended - The Briscos (Mark and Jay) vs Villian Enterprises (PCO and Brody King) - ROH 17th Anniversary
*
I’ve seen better street fights, but this was still fun as hell with a bunch of crazy spots. Also, PCO is fucking out of his mind with some moves he takes, that backdrop onto the edge of the ring made me nearly scream at my computer screen. But his revival is amazing, and it’s cool to see him and Brody have titles. 

****3/4
*


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to both of these

*Strong BJ vs Violent Giants - All Japan Tag Titles 3/19/19*

A worthy successor to the classic they had in January, though not on THAT level. This one doesn't have the emotional rollercoaster vibe the first one had, and it was more about bomb throwing, which kinda makes sense because things had to escalate from their previous encounter. The roles are reversed on the first third of the match, with Strong BJ dominating this time and working over Suwama, and Shuji having to be the hot tag and the fired up one. Korakuen loves Strong BJ though, so even tough they are the invaders, they are still over and never get booed - they didn't try to get booed either though, except for like 2 times they choked Suwama,but they left it at that -, they were really into Yuji and that's awesome because that just means his Champion Carnival run is gonna be fucking amazing. Once Ishikawa does the hot tag the match becomes evenly matched and they just trade bombs and strikes until the end. There are some nice little touches, like Suwama throwing himself to the canvas to avoid Daisuke's german suplex, but him getting deadlifted anyway, a fucked up Shuji lending a hand to avoid the double german suplex, or both Sekimoto and Suwama screaming and cheering up their partners to get the job done and get the W. Still, after an amazing nearfall that I wont spoil, the match kinda fizzles to the end, it's like Korakuen didn't really want a title change, lol. This is more than worth a watch, 25 minutes of dope hoss action, not a classic, but a great match anyways.

*Kento Miyahara vs Naoya Nomura - All Japan Triple Crown match 3/19/19*

An Ace at his peak (or entering his peak) vs the future Ace in a title match is not a dynamic that you get to see much in Japan and I gotta say they pulled it off nicely here. At first this is all about Kento, he's a cocky motherfucker that wants to show the kid he ain't got what it takes, and he pretty much does exactly that. Miyahara's mannerisms and the mandatory Wada fuckery carry the first 10 minutes or so of the match, which are fine but nothing to write home about either. Nomura has to fight like hell to land anything meaningful and it doesn't have a lasting impact because Kento is just better. But as the match goes along, Naoya starts to find cracks in the champ. Little by little, he starts landing more powerful stuff, and he starts to make it very difficult for Miyahara to hit a combo or the straight jacket German Suplex that would finish the match. This goes for a good 5-8 minutes until Nomura is finally going toe to toe with Kento, and you actually believe it, it makes sense, and you buy into the action and the nearfalls. The first portion of the match might be a little too long, but it pays off. Great showcase for Nomura and awesome performance by Kento, who truly did his best to prove Naoya got next. 

BTW, Korakuen is perfect for this as they truly represent Nomura's progression in the match. From "cool opportunity for the kid", to "hey, he's hanging in there", to







holy shit look at this kid, to :mark: HOLY FUCK THE KID MIGHT PULL THIS OFF.


----------



## MC

_*AJPW Dream Power Series - 19/03/19*_

*No To: Kento Miyahara vs Naoya Nomura **3/4*

Mixed bag. Kento as of late has been a bit of a downer for me and something about him just isn't clicking like he used to. I do appreciate that he switched it up from his last few title defences with him being the aggressor opposed to the underdog role that he has far outgrown by this point but still, it didn't have that compelling fire that he usually has. It didn't draw me into the match very much and it whilst he wasn't terrible, not by any means, it just wasn't totally interesting to me. Nomura was better though. He fit that underdog role and showed tons of fight and fire in his comeback offence. Those forearms were awesome and his selling was pretty good I'd say. Loved the finish with Nomura almost slipping out of the shutdown but Kento being alert, locked him back in it and put him away for the heartbreak. I could've done without the obligatory ten minute brawl that is dull as paint drying and does nothing but pad out the time too.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Erick Rowan vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match on the Smackdown (3/19/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander on the 205 Live (3/19/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit: 

Kudos to that crowd for giving both Nese and Cedric the respect they deserved tonight for delivering a thrilling main-event :clap

It's always great to see the cruiserweights get good crowd reactions


----------



## Dr. Middy

@MarkyWhipwreck ; as per recommendation. Sadly didn't care for it as much as I expected.

*NO to Adam Cole vs Shane Strickland - EVOLVE 121
*
They had a nice little story here of the prospect in Strickland being the prospect versus an established NXT star in Cole, and I always like Cole being an arrogant prick during his matches. I liked the match itself, it was a good indy match for the most part, but there wasn't a lot which stood out in any way.. I haven’t seen Strickland in awhile, and while he looks smooth, he kinda reminds me of Ricochet in that everything he does looks crisp and real smooth, but I’m not exactly sure of the emotion behind his moves. He just sorta comes across just like a guy to me. Kind of a shame because I wanted to like it more. 

****1/2
*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

antoniomare007 said:


> *NO* but interested on what other people think of this
> 
> *Daisuke Sekimoto vs Ilja Dragunov - wXw 16 Carat Gold tournament, day 1*
> LINK
> (match starts at the 1hr47 minute mark)


So I liked it but I wouldn't call it a MOTYC. I had it at ***1/2. To counter your points, possibly playing devils advocate out of sheer dickish instinct, I would say that they did establish in the match that Sekimotos offence was doing far more damage than Iljas. Ilja had to dole out an insane amount of offence just to keep up. It felt like he was chipping away at a mountain and I liked that. However on the whole I do think that a match with more time and a more dominant Sekimoto with Ilja doing hope spots would have probably been a better and maybe got into ****+ range, even though that kind if thing can wander into dreaded John Cena territory. Overall I'm more than satisfied with what I saw. I don't think great should be the enemy of good. 

I'll probably edit this post with more 16 carat ratings as I'm currently bingeing the whole thing.

wXw 16 Carat Gold

*No but recommended*
Lucky Kid vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/2
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Ilja Dragunov ***1/2
Pentagon Jr vs Ilja Dragunov ***3/4
Lucky Kid vs Axel Dieter Jr ***1/2
Fenix vs WALTER **** he power bombed him out. of. his. mask :sodone


*YES* David Starr vs WALTER ****1/4
The whole match Starrs tactic had been to go all out and stay on WALTER at all times and never let the adrenaline stop flowing. The sheer energy Starr was putting in had WALTER in serious danger of losing. Then WALTER tapped out and it seemed too easy, too anti climatic. Then I realised that WALTER put his foot under the rope and fake tapped just to make David Starr think he'd won completely breaking the mans rhythm and melting his brain so he could take advantage and get the win. Fuck yeah.

Haven't watched day three yet. I'll probably watch NJ Cup before work tomorrow and polish off 16 Carat at the weekend. But I've really enjoyed days 1 and 2.


----------



## MC

*OTT Scrapppermania V 16/03/19 *

*Yes To: Jordan Devlin vs WALTER ****1/4*

Do I consider this match to be better than their previous match? Nah, I don't think it's better. I think the match was really good but lacked some of the drama and big fight atmosphere that the other match had. But that's not to take anything away from the match. I think the match is quite good. Loved the quick start with Devlin going right for WALTER with his punches, him being a bit overzealous with his offence and WALTER taking advantage, gaining control and working on the hand of Devlin. The selling of the hand wasn't great throughout the match. It wasn't bad but could have been much better. Loved Walter beating down Devlin and getting all the heat as it also meant the crowd got more behind Devlin as a result, if that was possible, allowing for a bigget reaction when he made his comebacks. And Devlin made some damn good ones too. The spot where he was relentlessly locking on the rare naked choke was fantastic. The finishing stretch was a bit of a disappointment which is the only major flaw I would have with the match. Really dislike the heel champion walking out of the ring spot as it's usually done in a clunky and awkward way; as it was done in this match. Sure it allowed Devlin to get his second wind for the finish but I feel that it could've been done much better. Nevertheless, this was great.


----------



## TJQ

*YES*
*Yuki Ishikawa vs Timothy Thatcher @ wXw Ambition 10 *****
_Beautiful stuff here, something about this fight felt important to me from the beginning, and I both cringed and popped for that headbutt that came like fucking 2 minutes in. The pace of the match was excellent, they did a fantastic with firing you up with some intense striking sequences and cool you off with very compelling mat work. _

*Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton @ Smackdown Live 2/12 *****
_Good Christ almighty that was a rush from start to finish. Genuinely never thought I'd see the day where Kofi fucking Kingston turned it up to 11 and went on a run towards a title match at WM with everybody rallying behind him. The standing ovation after he was eliminated made me happy, very happy for Kofi as of late.The match segments between Kofi and Bryan/AJ were absolute fucking home runs and my favorite of the gauntlet, especially seeing how fired up Kofi was at the beginning of the match with AJ, when he started yelling "YOU DON'T TELL ME TO GO HOME, I'VE BEEN DOIN THIS FOR TOO LONG" i popped off, I hadn't lost any interest by that point, but that portion there really pushed me over the edge. Fantastic stuff, and low key the performance of a lifetime for Kofi. _

Also ***1/4 for Roode/Gable vs The Revival, fun stuff. Got a few more matches lined up for later tonight or tomorrow, so we'll see when I get to those :lol


----------



## antoniomare007

TJQ said:


> *YES*
> 
> 
> *Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton @ Smackdown Live 2/12 *****
> _Good Christ almighty that was a rush from start to finish. Genuinely never thought I'd see the day where Kofi fucking Kingston turned it up to 11 and went on a run towards a title match at WM with everybody rallying behind him. The standing ovation after he was eliminated made me happy, very happy for Kofi as of late.The match segments between Kofi and Bryan/AJ were absolute fucking home runs and my favorite of the gauntlet, especially seeing how fired up Kofi was at the beginning of the match with AJ, when he started yelling "YOU DON'T TELL ME TO GO HOME, I'VE BEEN DOIN THIS FOR TOO LONG" i popped off, I hadn't lost any interest by that point, but that portion there really pushed me over the edge.* Fantastic stuff, and low key the performance of a lifetime for Kofi.* _


You think it's better than the Elimination Chamber one? Or you haven't gotten to it yet?


----------



## TJQ

antoniomare007 said:


> You think it's better than the Elimination Chamber one? Or you haven't gotten to it yet?


Haven't gotten to it yet, but I intend to watch it.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle vs Aleister Black on the NXT (3/20/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Ricochet v. Matt Riddle v. Aleister Black v. Velveteen Dream, NXT TV 03/20/19 - **** ¼ (YES !)*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs YOSHI HASHI - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 9*

This was great, and it was cool to see such an inspired performance by YOSHI HASHI here. He had a ton of fire throughout, and was even able to match Ishii at his own game for a good chunk of the match. Ishii himself was good as always, and the dynamic of him provoking YOSHI HASHI like he did here was pretty great, especially given the relationship they have with both being CHAOS members. Really fun slugfest of a match!

*****
*
*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 9*

Much better than their match at the anniversary show last year which felt like a random exhibition match. They both clicked much better here, and I bet Ospreay transitioning to more of a hybrid heavyweight sort of style helped a ton. The mentor/student vibe of the match was nice as well.

It started slow, kinda feeling like one of many long Okada main events, before transitioning into a tremendous second half of the match with some awesome counters and near falls. The neat thing I noticed is that they didn’t even come close to using everything in their playbooks, so I expect an even greater and more spectacular match down the line. This was excellent!

*****1/4*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but damn close

WALTER vs. Devlin - OTT Scrappermania V


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am still catching up on shit, but this is so far my favorite match of the CUP:

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi - ***3/4*
There's some of your usual legwork by Tana that gets no sold, but everything other than that was sooo much fun. The Korakuen is firmly behind Taguchi, so Tana reads the room & goes a bit heelish. Loved him refusing the fist bump at the beginning - set up what was about to come very well. Him using Taguchi's signature hip attacks against him was great, and while I did not like Taguchi's selling of the legwork, watching Tana go town on a limb is always compelling. Tana's character work was really impressive throughout, too - first he is cocky as hell, being a dick to this comedy act, but as Taguchi rallies up in the last third of the match, Tana gets desperate & that shows in the constant wacky pinfall attempts he busts out. Also loved the finish with him getting a rare Dragon Suplex win.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 8
*
Fun match, although one of the slower ones for both these guys. Much of the first say 3/4ths of the match is Sabre just tying up Tanahashi and owning him, until Tanahashi slowly began his comeback. I like the idea that either Tanahashi was smart enough to hide his knees all match, or Sabre was overconfident and decided to attack him anyway, and the finish using a bridge out of Sabre’s playbook was fantastic.

******

*YES to Adam Cole vs Ricochet vs Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle – WWE NXT 3/20/19
*
I mean, given the talent in the ring, I could have guessed it would just be an all out awesome sprint, and that’s exactly what we got here. Everybody looked fantastic, especially Riddle who feels like he belongs right in the main event scene already (and I was rooting for him the most here). Cole winning like he did is perfect as well, and I bet he wins at Takeover. It’d be overdue.

*****1/4
*


----------



## Donnie

Need to catch up on the last two months :lmao

I give **1/2 to the NXT Main Event. Decent spotfest and all, but nothing remarkable


----------



## MC

_*NJPW New Japan Cup Day 11 23/03/2019*_

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2*

As always these two bring out the best in each other. Really liked the constant pacing throughout. No part of the match felt slow or drawn out in any way. Hot start at the start with the two hitting each other with forearms and setting the tone for the rest of the match, soon picking up the pace and begun bringing out the great sequences. Some really slick counters which Okada always does well, and Ishii upping the violence with his nasty chops. The closing stretch was heart in mouth time and that's with me knowing the finals before hand. It was really that great. The rainmaker reversal into the armbar was awesome. Okada showed great urgency too with him hitting John Woo right after Ishii was seemingly getting up after the dropkick. Just one thing I want to mention, Okada's German suplex always looks great, looks impactful and he gets great height from it, just shame people over look it because it's usually a transition into the rainmaker. Great stuff from two of the best wrestlers in NJ. 

*No But Highly Recommend: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs SANADA *****

Pretty good match. Both are very similar in various ways and that doesn't always lead o good matches but I really liked what they did here. Tanahashi was awesome as the subtle heel and SANADA did a good job of selling for him and being the fighting face. The spinning cold skull looked great as always too. SANADA in the post match with the phone lights looked like a star, he really did.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 

*Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii - New Japan Cup Semifnals 3/23/19*

This starts with the tried and true formula of Ishii getting disrespected, him getting pissed and then fucking his opponent up. Then it transitions to a "who's tougher" segment with a strike exchange battle...and then the last 9 minutes happen when you get the dope New Japan bomb fest and final sequences they have pretty much perfected at this point. At some point I was gladly surprised at Ishii throwing really safe headbutts, but then dude just went full retard with some of the counters and hit Okada's neck and jaw full on :lol: LOVED Okada's first dropkick, that shit was perfectly timed. Some of the germans Ishii ate were fucking brutal too. The second half of the match really makes it something more than worth your time.


----------



## Mordecay

Been a while since I posted here but, as expected:

YES to Ishii vs Okada ****3/4

I loved that match, both disrespecting each other, the fighting spirit and no sell, Ishii always busting a unique move in every important match (that judo throw into the armbar as a counter for the rainmaker :banderas). Match of the tournament and up there with Omega/Tanahashi as MOTY for me


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup 

*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Kazuchika Okada ****1/2
Not as good as their G1 match from a couple of years ago but still awesome


----------



## Natecore

Mordecay said:


> Been a while since I posted here but, as expected:
> 
> YES to Ishii vs Okada ****3/4
> 
> I loved that match, but disrespecting each other, the fighting spirit and no sell, Ishii always busting a unique move in every important match *(that judo throw into the armbar as a counter for the rainmaker :banderas).* Match of the tournament and up there with Omega/Tanahashi as MOTY for me


That move combo ruled so fucking hard :mark:

*****

Ishii proving every match he’s the best wrestler in the world!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes To:

*NJPW New Japan Cup Semi Finals: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kazuchika Okada*

Loved this match. Ishii punishing Okada. Okada asking for more. All the counters, like the Armbar from the Rainmaker attempt. Just enjoyable from beginning to end.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*FUCK YES to Ishii vs. Okada!*
:woo:woo:woo

Holy FUCK! This was just absolutely amazing from start to finish. I already loved the opening lock-up, and then the match just quickly explodes. Okada being a dick is always great, and it's especially great when he does it against his grumpy stablemate in the STONE PITBULL himself. Ishii answering to that by doing those exact same playful little kicks to Okada's head was superb & then the whole punishment section of him chopping the shit out of Okada was just WONDERFUL. Okada getting things back to his side w/ that DDT was great, and my goodness Ishii sold that thing like a boss. That of course did big damage to Ishii's neck, and that immediately becomes a big target for Okada's attacks; LOOOVED the whole sequence of Ishii waking up, Okada reacting to that immediately, Ishii showing that his neck is hurting & Okada then caving his forearm into that thing. I really could just make a long-ass list of my favorite moments in the match, and for the rest of it I am actually going to do just that:

- the macho-battle with them both marching towards forearms, just eating them
- Okada with that signature neckbreaker on the knee of his, cementing his dominance by going after the hurt neck
- the great callback to their G1 '16 match w/ the Rainmaker pose -> Ishii popping up, but this time Okada was ready for it
- Ishii's goddamn BOMBS; lariats, headbutts, you name it
- Okada with one of the sickest German Suplexes I've EVER seen - dat damn height!
- Ishii with the Nakamura-esq Armbar counter!
- JOHN WOOOOO after Ishii's epic fiery pop-up no-sell moment!
- That finishing sequence w/ the spinning Tombstone & Rainmaker

What a BADASS match. *****1/2*


----------



## Mordecay

Forgot to mention about this rainmaker counter










That lariat owens3


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii @ New Japan Cup Night 11 ****1/2*
_It brings me no pleasure to say that my first ****1/2+ rated match of the year is an Okada match because I know that just like last time I was this high on him, all the things he did to have such an interesting performance will not happen again for ages. For the first time since his match with Kojima (which I was VERY high on) he felt like more than a name and entrance. Just like in his match with Kojima, his offensive spurts were laced with a level of arrogance and superiority that he should always be displaying (toe tapping Ishii's head with his boot when he's down, begging for more strikes because he's confident he can take them, etc). But with every one of those sequences Ishii managed to shine even brighter, progressively getting more reckless and relentless with his offense each time Okada made an attempt to disrespect him. All of this lead up to a pretty great series of sequences towards the tail end with some dope reversals, my favorite probably being that hip toss into the armbar.

It's honestly fascinating what can happen when Okada makes even the slightest effort to be something beyond a cardboard cut out. I've mentioned a lot that I think he's basically always the second most interesting wrestler in his matches, and while that didn't change here, the addition of his personality is partially what allowed some of Ishii's blazing comebacks to have as much power as they did. I will also be the first to admit I have not watched a full Okada match in a fair few months now (but have not seen or read anything to make me believe he's done anything of great value), so if I've missed a similar performance please let me know and I'll come back with another fat rating :lol_


----------



## Mordecay

TJQ said:


> *YES*
> 
> *Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii @ New Japan Cup Night 11 ****1/2*
> _It brings me no pleasure to say that my first ****1/2+ rated match of the year is an Okada match because I know that just like last time I was this high on him, all the things he did to have such an interesting performance will not happen again for ages. For the first time since his match with Kojima (which I was VERY high on) he felt like more than a name and entrance. Just like in his match with Kojima, his offensive spurts were laced with a level of arrogance and superiority that he should always be displaying (toe tapping Ishii's head with his boot when he's down, begging for more strikes because he's confident he can take them, etc). But with every one of those sequences Ishii managed to shine even brighter, progressively getting more reckless and relentless with his offense each time Okada made an attempt to disrespect him. All of this lead up to a pretty great series of sequences towards the tail end with some dope reversals, my favorite probably being that hip toss into the armbar.
> 
> It's honestly fascinating what can happen when Okada makes even the slightest effort to be something beyond a cardboard cut out. I've mentioned a lot that I think he's basically always the second most interesting wrestler in his matches, and while that didn't change here, the addition of his personality is partially what allowed some of Ishii's blazing comebacks to have as much power as they did. I will also be the first to admit I have not watched a full Okada match in a fair few months now (but have not seen or read anything to make me believe he's done anything of great value), so if I've missed a similar performance please let me know and I'll come back with another fat rating :lol_


I'll be honest I think this is Okada's best singles match since losing the title. Not sure what is your cup of tea though, but that's my opinion. And I agree, cocky, heelish Okada is awesome


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Jordan Devlin vs WALTER – OTT Scrappermania V 
*
I don’t think this is as technically good as their previous match, but everything about this ruled despite this. It had the big fight feel to it, with great entrances, an awesome video package, and a molten crowd for Devlin. Walter played the best heel here, ruthlessly just beating on Devlin, doing nothing pretty, and being a completely disrespectful dick to the jeers of the crowd. Devlin was a wonderful babyface here, coming out as a house of fire early. The last few minutes was just about perfect, with everybody blocking Walter’s way, forcing him to fight, and Devlin making the comeback to get the win he worked so hard for. Great match with an excellent story. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 11*

Perhaps the best match of the entire tournament (tied for me with Nagata/Ishii), but with these two that can’t be much of a shock. These two had the big fight feel from the first bell, as they started a war where one tried to outclass and out-tough the other, which is hard as fuck to do with somebody like Ishii, especially when he gives you like 30 hard chops all in a row. Really loved how they both did the walk into elbows spot as well.

Their chemistry is insanely good, and as the match drew on, they just went all out with bombs, dropkicks, lariats, and Ishii even going to the top rope for his avalanche brainbuster. We got counters galore, including an awesome spot where Ishii countered a rainmaker attempt into an armbar which he continued to work over to try and prevent another rainmaker attempt. There were other counters too, like that sick lariat Ishii did, which looked amazing. It did take more than one to finally take him down in the end, but man this was a hell of a war. Ishii really does bring the best out of everybody, dude has had great matches with everybody it seems. He is the best wrestler in NJPW at this point. 

*****3/4*

*YES to SANADA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Day 11*

These two had a really great back and forth match. It was more grounded for a while and somewhat slower than the Okada/Ishii match, but was full of great counters and the continuing story of Tanahashi not using his high fly flow, instead trying to find other ways to win. We got some great near falls on roll ups as counters, SANADA doing a swinging skull end at one point, and the excellent ending where SANADA countered the clutch pin that Tana used to beat Sabre into Skull End. It made Sanada look real good to be able to actually tap Tana out, and Okada/SANADA should rule. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Taroostyles

Playing catch up 

Sanda vs Minoru-New Beginning-****

Not as high as some on this but still a great match that had alot of smoke and mirrors in the beginning that worked well. It wasn't as impactful and hard hitting as I had hoped and there were some sloppy moments here and there. 

Jay White vs Tana New Beginning-****3/4

Absolutely masterful performances from both men for me. When you talk about a great match where both guys played their role to perfection this is one of the best examples I can think of. Tana is just unreal and White is relentless as the dastardly young heel on the rise. A very smart and well wrestled classic style world title match, love White or not this match was a bonafide masterpiece. 

Ospreay vs Jay White 47th Anniversary-****3/4 

Here talk about just as great a match but for completely different reasons. White is so seasoned here already as an intelligent champion and Ospreays heavyweight style is on full display. There are a few simply breathtaking exchanges and the finishing stretch hits a high gear. Finish is great and played into the story perfectly.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to SANADA vs Okada New Japan Cup finals ****1/2

Not sure if I should go with four and a half or four and three quarters, but nonetheless amazing match, 2nd best match of the tournament for me, SANADA prooved (if he didn't already) that he is ready for bigger and better things that just to be a tag team wrestler. All the counters into the Skull End :homer. And Okada going back to form with two MOTYc in back to back nights


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: New Japan Cup - Finals*

So we got one of the typical Okada style NJ main events, which means we got a lot of nice grappling to start, but it didn’t really mean much in the end. The real match started maybe 15 minutes in with Okada doing some more work on SANADA’s neck, and from that point on it turned into a pretty tremendous match that differed from their last meetup last year. They seemed to reflect that they knew each other better, because we got some real cool reversals and counters, including a wonderful struggle between Okada’s tombstone and the skull end by SANADA, and some awesome finisher reversals. That spot where Okada was grabbing in desperation at SANADA’s leg for the moonsault was pretty damn great, even if it was a bit cheesy. Crowd got way behind SANADA too, who gave a hell of a performance here, and worked good as an underdog here. Even in defeat again, I hope they are serious in him being a bigger player this year. 

Overall while not my favorite match of the tournament (it was very close!), but a damn good one when all was set and done. Now we see if Okada wins the belt back…

*****1/2*


----------



## BK Festivus

Yes to:

Okada vs Ishii - New Japan Cup ****1/2
Tanahashi vs Sanada - New Japan Cup ****
Okada vs Sanada - New Japan Cup ****1/4


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Cup Final 

*No but recommended* SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada ****


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*
*David Starr vs Timothy Thatcher @ wXw Back To The Roots XVIII ***1/2*
_Had a good time with this one, a solid underdog performance from Starr and some fantastic and aggressive work on top from the Thatchman. A bit too much chopping action from Starr's busted arm than I would have liked, especially considering Thatcher was working it for the match's duration, but the fact that it often resulted in him stunning himself from the pain or straight up having it backfire made it work (although you do begin to question how much of a brainlet he is to continue trying). It also helped they kept it incredibly short and sweet so that Starr didn't really have an opportunity to ruin it with poor selling :lol _

*Other*
Zack Sabre Jr vs EVIL @ New Japan Cup Night 3 **1/4
Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito @ New Japan Cup Night 3 **1/4 (The comeback after the tombstone on the apron made me incomprehensibly flaccid)
Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi @ New Japan Cup Night 7 ***1/4 
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr @ New Japan Cup Night 10 **1/2


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended to Ishii vs. Okada


----------



## MC

*BLP Unplugged 02/02/2019*

*Yes To: Sadkampf (Dominic Garrini & Kevin Ku) vs. The WorkHorsemen (Anthony Henry & James Drake) ****1/4*

Fantastic match. Heated from the off. I've watched all these guys except Kevin Ku (or I might but I don't remember him) but he made a fan out of me in this match. He ruled. Sadkampf were an awesome duo, working on the leg of Henry and taking out Drake, the obvious threat of the two. There was some awesome sequences in the closing stretch. Henry sold it pretty well and did a great job of being a sympathetic and getting the heat for the hot tag. Drake was awesome as the hoss and threw some wicked bombs. Well worth checking out. 

*No But Highly Recommend: Daniel Makabe vs Rory Gulak *****

Awesome match. Short and compact but exactly what it needed to be. Some excellent grappling with some real clever transitions into holds. Everything seemed really slick, but it came across as them being excellent grapplers rather than something they planned earlier in the day. What I loved from Makabe was the little things he did, like doing a crab crawl when he loses his footing as a defence mechanism. There was some good striking if you're into that but it was pretty brief and used sparse throughout the match. Good stuff.

If anyone wants a link to the show, give me a PM .


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh damn, I actually watched that whole Unplugged show a while back too. Nothing gets nominated for me, but I had Gulak vs. Makabe as the MOTN w/ ***1/2. Very fun technical exhibition with some awesome & creative selling by Makabe.

***1/4 for Work Horsemen vs. Sadkampf. Very good stuff all the way to Henry's FIP, but after that gets done & they go into the finishing gear of it, they lose me a bit. Still good overall though.

*1/2 to SANADA/Okada. The beginning hold exchanging stuff wasn't the most compelling stuff, but I liked it. SANADA locking in the Paradise Lock on Okada was legitimately an awesome moment. Shortly after that & some super dull work on top by Okada, the match becomes your super generic & usual Okada big match "epic" counterfestival. Bleh.

Also finally caught the two AJPW recommendations from this month:

*Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura - **3/4*
This was very much your paint-by-numbers cocky champion vs. young underdog stuff, and it was pretty enjoyable. Just solid action from start to finish, nothing that truly grabbed me or made me invested, but nothing boring or bad either. LOVED the finish with Nomura escaping that first Straight Jacket German attempt & then Kento immediately grabbing him again, this time not letting him slip out. A very nice bit of flash urgency there.

*Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants - **** - YES!*
Definitely liked this better than their BJW match from January. They don't do it in an overly flashy, classic way, but Sekimoto & Okabayashi do some subtle invader heelish stuff, and I loved it. The stuff on the outside that lead to the Suwama FIP portion of the match was fantastic, and then big Shuji's hot tag that followed was great as well. Shortly after that, the match essentially kicks into it's 2nd, finishing gear, and there's PLENTY of awesome, BEEFY action to keep me interested. I won't lie though, I did think it overstayed it's welcome a bit, but overall it was really fun & the build to it was pretty amazing, so it's no biggie.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Charlotte Flair for the Smackdown Women's title on the Smackdown (3/26/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

I thought both women delivered well here. However, it's a shame that they decided to make the shitty booking decision to have Asuka drop her title here when she should've been walking into Wrestlemania as the champion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

My new WWE MOTY:

*The New Day vs. Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar, The Usos & Daniel Bryan n' Rowan*
This rocked my world. The first segment of the New Day going against Gallows & Anderson was pretty short, but I liked what we got very much; everything looked good and it served as a good opener for the Gauntlet. The 2nd segment w/ Rusev & Nakamura was very solid too - I actually thought that Nakamura looked the most compelling he has since probably SummerSlam vs. Jeff Hardy. And then out comes The Bar & things kick up into higher gear - Sheamus has a clear strategy going in, as he immediately starts doing some work over Big E's left leg; Big E is an awesome FIP with his selling & hope spots - loved the usual crawling-towards-your-partner-only-to-get-cutoff -stuff - might sound weird, but I thought Big E did that pretty amazingly. Not cheesy or over the top at all, he created just the perfect amount of drama in those, and the cutoffs by the Bar fellas were awesome as well. Xavier rules as the hot tag as much as Big E does as the FIP; some awesome, high energy flippy stuff w/ a nice amount of urgency & intensity to all of it. The finish of the segment with Big E pulling Cesaro from the top & Xavier then rolling up Sheamus was brilliant, as was the post-segment beatdown. The brilliance continued as The Usos' music hits, and they come out looking like the badasses that they are - LOVED Corey's commentary during this; between that, the presence of the Usos & the beatdown the New Day just received, there was a real great feel of danger & sadness, even. But then! BUT THEN! Just when it looks like Kofi's WrestleMania dreams might be done for, The Usos FORFEIT, because of the respect they have for him + Xavier & Big E. An absolutely AMAZING moment; it could've been so cheesy & cringe, but the way they did it, and with it being The Usos who did it, it was amazing. Absolutely amazing. Then Bryan & Rowan come out, and start beating the crap out of the New Day - Bryan of course goes for Big E's leg right away - his torture of it is unsurprisingly great, and the moment where Big E finally rallied up some punches, but Bryan counters that into a half crab was superb. The rest of the action is red hot, and the finish was creative & brilliant - the crowd counting the count-out so loudly was an AWESOME final touch to the thing, and the post-match with all 3 of the New Day lads celebrating was a genuinely great, pure babyface moment. The whole thing was magic. *****1/4* & :yes


----------



## TD Stinger

@NastyYaffa

We need more Big E vs. Bryan in our lives. That counter where Bryan went for his Corner Running Dropkick and Big E caught him, held him there, and then slammed him down with a Uranage was slick as shit.

They have underrated chemistry together.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> @NastyYaffa
> 
> We need more Big E vs. Bryan in our lives. That counter where Bryan went for his Corner Running Dropkick and Big E caught him, held him there, and then slammed him down with a Uranage was slick as shit.
> 
> They have underrated chemistry together.


I've always thought that he is the best in-ring guy of the New Day, and yes, him & Bryan have indeed some great chemistry. The SD gauntlet from last summer w/ their segment was so goddamn great.

When the Kofi story started, I was actually hoping we'd get Bryan vs. Xavier & Big E in singles as a part of the build. Shame it didn't happen, but oh boy their stuff in the gauntlet was sooo goood :mark: That sequence you mentioned was awesome!


----------



## Dr. Middy

@NastyYaffa ; Huh, you're making me want to watch it again to see if I get a new appreciation of it (but its so long. 

Also, Mr. Big Daddy Dave Meltzer just gave Okada/SANADA five stars, if you're curious :lol


----------



## MC

Is SANADA the new Best Bout Machine? mega


----------



## TD Stinger

MC said:


> Is SANADA the new Best Bout Machine? mega


If he can learn a good jumping pump knee he'll be getting 7 stars in no time.


----------



## MC

As long as he isn't talking about his star ratings average, it's an improvement. 

*WWE Smackdown 26/03/2019 *

*No To: Charlotte vs Asuka ***

Eh, count me in the people that didn't like it. It didn't blow me away like their WM match did. It seemed rushed and awkward in parts. disappointing show by both.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Been catching up on some All Japan

AJPW Excite Series

Triple Crown
*YES* SUWAMA vs Kento Miyahara ****1/4

AJPW Dream Power Series

All Asia Tag Titles
*YES* Violent Giants vs Strong BJ ****1/4

Triple Crown 
*YES* Naoya Nomura vs Kento Miyahara ****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

Got caught up on PROGRESS recently. I have something to nominate:

Yes to:

*PROGRESS Chapter 84: Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex*

Awesome tag team wrestling. 2 teams who worked off each other so well. And the finish of this match paved the way for a rematch. This time, as a TLC match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended

Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa from WXW AMBITION 10


----------



## NastyYaffa

:yas


> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 26 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 6 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> The Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & The Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss N’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 4 ||


----------



## MC

Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston @ WrestleMania *****

Trust me :bryan


----------



## Donnie

NASTY is going to break the BIG DAVE scale for :bryan vs :kofi. 10 stars at a minimum. Lots of "Bryan is the GOAT" talk. Love it, Maggle :jbl


----------



## Death Rider

MC said:


> Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston @ WrestleMania *****
> 
> Trust me <img src="http://i.imgur.com/HBfPouw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Bryan" class="inlineimg" />


You missed 3 stars off that rating :armfold


----------



## NastyYaffa

WrestleMania sure was something, wasn't it guys?

*Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston - YES!*

It's funny how an injury can change EVERYTHING. Ali's injury was unfortunate, but it managed to create the hottest story leading up to Mania, and the best match that happened on the show. The build to this had indeed been pretty amazing - I've never cared about Kofi in his 11 year run in the fed, but gotta say it, he brought it in those Gauntlet & Chamber matches vs. Bryan, and now that they got to have a 1-on-1 without any others involved, things got somehow even better, and we got a WrestleMania classic in the books. Everything from Bryan's work on to.... oh shit I think I meant to schedule this post to next week :kofi

inb4 we have jinxed it now & Kofi/Bryan somehow, someway ends up being underwhelming w/ lots of BIG RED ROWAN & New Day run-ins


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> WrestleMania sure was something, wasn't it guys?
> 
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston - YES!*
> 
> It's funny how an injury can change EVERYTHING. Ali's injury was unfortunate, but it managed to create the hottest story leading up to Mania, and the best match that happened on the show. The build to this had indeed been pretty amazing - I've never cared about Kofi in his 11 year run in the fed, but gotta say it, he brought it in those Gauntlet & Chamber matches vs. Bryan, and now that they got to have a 1-on-1 without any others involved, things got somehow even better, and we got a WrestleMania classic in the books. Everything from Bryan's work on to.... oh shit I think I meant to schedule this post to next week :kofi
> 
> inb4 we have jinxed it now & Kofi/Bryan somehow, someway ends up being underwhelming w/ lots of BIG RED ROWAN & New Day run-ins


:lmao You're the best, NASTY


----------



## Corey

Bryan/Kofi will open Wrestlemania and Kofi will win in 10 seconds after one Trouble in Paradise.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Bryan/Kofi will open Wrestlemania and Kofi will win in 10 seconds after one Trouble in Paradise.


HEY, you know we shouldn't be joking about that kind of stuff happening as Bryan fans.

You were joking right? .... right


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Bryan/Kofi will open Wrestlemania and Kofi will win in 10 seconds after one Trouble in Paradise.


.....I swear to God if you speak this into existence......


----------



## Corey

I mean, I wasn't _totally_ joking about it.  We HAVE seen Bryan vs. Kofi for an extended period of time on a number of occasions recently so it wouldn't surprise me at all tbh if they just ended this quick and gave the crowd what they wanted considering there's like 12 other matches on the card.

If it happens though I wanna apologize to everyone in advance. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> I mean, I wasn't _totally_ joking about it.  We HAVE seen Bryan vs. Kofi for an extended period of time on a number of occasions recently so it wouldn't surprise me at all tbh if they just ended this quick and gave the crowd what they wanted considering there's like 12 other matches on the card.
> 
> If it happens though I wanna apologize to everyone in advance. :lol


You're not wrong that there probably will be some shock match those goes super quick. Though my prediction on that right now is Demon Balor squashing Lashley.

It would just be a shame if it was this match, even if would make for a perfect call back. This match and the main event is something where you could have fans on the edge of their seats waiting for the result, regardless of how technically good the match is. It would be a waste for this match to be the shock quick match.


----------



## MC

I know some liked the A-Kid match with ZSJ last year so here is his Ospreay match, even I though hated it, someone will like it :lol

Pretty much the worst of Ospreay came out barring the screaming so watch at your own risk.


----------



## TJQ

MC said:


> I know some liked the A-Kid match with ZSJ last year so here is his Ospreay match, even I though hated it, someone will like it :lol
> 
> Pretty much the worst of Ospreay came out barring the screaming so watch at your own risk.


So what you're saying is this has a strong chance of being a DUD in my book, strongly considering watching it for the meme at this point.


----------



## Donnie

Getting in early: Necro Butcher vs ? *****
CHOOSE DEATH


----------



## Dr. Middy

Tomorrow begins the weekend of a billion great matches. I'm hyped to watch as much as I can, and to fall insanely behind just like last year :lol

Over/Under on nominations for this weekend at 20?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Top 5 Wrestlers of 2019 *BEFORE* WM Weekend*
Kazuchika Okada
Shigehiro Irie
Hiroshi Tanahashi
Zack Sabre Jr.
Jimmy Lloyd


----------



## MC

*AJPW Champion Carnival Day One 04/04*

*No but Highly Recommended Jake Lee vs Naoya Nomura ***3/4*

Awesome match. Jake Lee did some awesome work on top, dictating the pace and unleashing some nasty kicks and knees too. I liked how Lee actually lead with the point of the knee rather than the top or side. Makes it look lethal. Nomura made a pretty great comeback. It was pretty wild actually and the crowd went nuts for it.

*No but Highly Recommended Shuji Ishikawa vs Yuji Okabayashi ***3/4*

Pretty good match. Both guys from Violent Giants and Strong BJ respectively, feuding. Only right that this main evented. Totally delivered. Ishikawa actually being able to dominant large portions of the match, throwing Okabayashi around and brutally beating on the chest of Okabayashi. Okabayashi made his moments too. He was pretty good when making the comebacks and selling too. I did think the match felt clunky in parts, the pacing was off and it didn't all connect into each other, start to finish, like it should've. Awesome match though.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to
*
Yuji Okabayashi vs Shuji Ishikawa - Champions Carnival Day 1, 4/4/19*

Exactly what you want from these two. A simple story to start, Shuji suplexes Yuji on the apron fucking up his mid section, giving him a target to hit every cut off spot he needs to keep control, and it also puts a large mountain Okabayashi has to climb to turn things around. Strikes are vicious in this, specially when compared to the rest of the show, this really was on another level. This had 2 suplex no sells by Yuji that would normally take me out of the match, but the fact that he was groggy for like 2 minutes and Ishikawa was still on top - which lead to an awesome struggle for control/test of strength segment - made up for the kind of excess I'm not a fan of. A think the only fault this match had was that it was 3 minutes too long, the final sequence was a little clunky and the crowd felt it. They were able to bring them back for the actual finish though. Awesome main event.


*NO* but recommended 

*Jake Lee vs Naoya Nomura - Champions Carnival Day 1, 4/4/19
*
This was a good back and forth match up until the ending when it kicked up a notch with some good strikes, fire and nearfalls. Not the best showcase by Lee, his strikes are good and it's kinda frustrating he only uses them to counter attack instead of putting pressure and/or just beat the fuck out of his opponent. He was working as the favorite/guy in control and there were a couple of glimpses of good, focused work, but it kinda fizzled out eventually. Once Nomura does his final comeback this gets into "really good" territory, Lee's selling was top notch at the end. Nice match. Still feels like Nomura got next and not Lee, which isn't good considering he's the gonna that probably gonna get the trophy.



Also, NO, but *slightly* recommended


*Kento Miyahara vs Atushi Aoki - Champions Carnival Day 1, 4/4/19*

A little Korakuen Magic to start the tourney. So Aoki knows he has NO shot against the Ace so his strategy is simple: brawl and get a count out win. Kento's resilience and Wada's fuckery don't work in Aoki's favor, but the crowd immediately feels the chance of an upset, so they get fully behind the underdog. This was worked kinda like a sprint, specially in the 2nd half. Fun match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dr. Middy said:


> Tomorrow begins the weekend of a billion great matches. I'm hyped to watch as much as I can, and to fall insanely behind just like last year :lol
> 
> Over/Under on nominations for this weekend at 20?


Well from you alone I expect about 4 each from Takeover, G1 Supercard, and Mania. Combine those with the other 30 shows going on this week, and yeah, I'll say you crack the 20's.


----------



## Dr. Middy

TD Stinger said:


> Well from you alone I expect about 4 each from Takeover, G1 Supercard, and Mania. Combine those with the other 30 shows going on this week, and yeah, I'll say you crack the 20's.


I hope Mania has 4 that I could put here. Seems like there's too many matches not to have at least that many good ones. 

But god there's stuff I wanna watch from Evolve, WWN Supershow, Wrestlecon, Bloodsport, and other shows too. It's gonna overwhelm the hell out of me :lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly, highly recommended
Simon Grimm vs. JR Kratos
Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross
Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda
Timothy Thatcher vs. Hideki Suzuki

...and *YES* and 5*
Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki

*BLOODSPORT* :clap


----------



## MC

*GCW Josh Barnett's Bloodsport 04/04*

*YES TO:*

*Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher ****1/2*

Great mix of STIFF striking and top notch grappling. Hideki throw some unholy forearm strikes that were pinpoint dangerous. Thatcher was excellent on the mat, as expected. Loved Thatcher’s body shots he’d throw when transitioning between holds whether it’s with his head or knee. Hideki was awesome on the defensive too - he kept calm when in danger and made it a struggle for Thatcher where is some cases it’d have been a breeze. Loved the Robinson suplex being the cause for the KO, puts Hideki and the move over perfectly.

*Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda ****1/2*

This was fucking great. The grappling was excellent. Very fast with both guys working for holds at an extreme pace and showing tons of urgency. Takeda bleed after a spill to the outside and Gresham capitalised on it by bring out some great, quick strikes targeting the eye. Takeda nailing Gresham with the knee for the KO was amazing. Reminded me so much of Tamura, Takeda’s trainer. Awesome match

*Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross ****1/4 *

Absolutely fantastic match. I knew DBS Jr was great on the mat but it was something different here. Every transition, every hold looked great. Killer Kross was pretty good too. Showed tons of personality with his taunting about the no ropes rule helping him. His selling at times was excellent. The grappling was pretty great and the striking wasn't far behind. Popped so big for that nasty slap by Davey Boy

*Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki ****1/4 *

This was never going to be like the rest of the show. They played up the fun parts of wrestling like Suzuki cheekily sticking his tongue out and the time limit stuff. All fine and added a ton to the match. Barnett was surprisingly a big underdog, with Suzuki controlling the match. Crowd was fantastic from start to finish - giving out the loudest Kaze Ni Nare I've heard and giving the match a great atmosphere. Great main event to end a great show.

*No but recommend: JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm ***3/4*

Grimm isn't considered a mat guy, but he held his own and locked pretty good. Kratos was awesome throughout. Never even heard of him before but he looked great. Had some great strikes and locked awesome on the mat. That knock out finish was killer.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Josh Barnett's Bloodsport - 2019*, which is probably going to end up as one of the best shows of the weekend. What a fun ass ride this turned out to be!

*NO to Chris Dickinson vs Andy Williams - ***1/2
*
*YES to Simon Grimm vs JR Kratos
*
This ruled. The dynamic was cool in this match, with Kratos being the smarter guy, but Grimm being pretty crafty to get around this, and even show some strength himself. He looked great here, and my god that flying forearm smash for the finish was amazing.

*****
*
*YES to Killer Kross vs Davey Boy Smith Jr.
*
These are big, muscular boys we got in there now. I don’t know why I undersold Davey Boy so much, but he ruled in here, showing some great grappling and ground skills, and some of his strikes looked damn good. Kross’ did as well, loved the spot with those knees to the ribs and the palm strikes he was doing. We got some great striking sequences late, with both dudes throwing each other around, and really this was an incredibly even match right till the end. Awesome match. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Jon Gresham vs Masashi Takeda*

I never watched Takeda, but judging from his match ratings I saw, and his scars, dude seems like he’s out of his mind in the best way. This match was outstanding, and ramped up to an insane level once both guys tumbled out of the ring. It changed completely from there, and both Takeda and Gresham just started laying into one another, with Takeda’s bleeding head firing him the fuck up. I can’t complain because the length was perfect in concept, but man I wanted this to go longer. But holy shit this was insane by the end and I adored it.

*****1/2*

*YES to Hideki Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher
*
This felt like the purest out of the matches in terms of wrestling, as they floated through submissions with ease, countering and reversing one another. Suzuki looked awesome, powering Thatcher at points, and some of his shots looked brutal. Thatcher sold everything wonderfully, including the most convincing thousand yard stare ever for the finish as Suzuki just tossed him high into the air for the win. Another great match.

*****
*
*YES to Josh Barnett vs Minoru Suzuki*

What a lovely brutal yet fun main event. The aura was amazing here, just as amazing as the main event of Bloodsport last year. I mean what more can you ask for, with Suzuki acting like his crazy violent self, and Barnett playing the bigger killer? We got our trading of big strikes and submissions, and the last minute of the match where they were just brawling like mad was awesome. They kinda lost me with the extra five minutes and then the draw in the end, but man it was fun and even a bit campy, but in a good way. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Donnie

B L O O D S P O R T 
MARY MOTHER OF GOD, WHAT A FUCKING SHOW

Dominic Garrini vs. Phil Baroni **1/2
Short but a really fun way to kick off the show. Phil is a sleazy fuckwit, and I love him. Dominic looked pretty good, but this was the Baroni show. 

Dan Severn vs. Frank Mir **1/2
Short as well, but a FANTASTIC way to put over Mir as a killer on the ground. Dan is 60 years old, and he can still go on the mat. GOAT. 

I'm giving Frank's promo the full 5. He said he couldn't keep his promise of making Brock the first death in the octagon so he'd do it in the ring instead :banderas GCW fans shouting "SIGN HIM, REGAL" put this over the top. 

Andy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson ***1/2
I've never seen Andy before this, but I'm a fan now. He looks like Bully Busick but with tattoos. Chris is a guy who ALWAYS tries hard, and he was right at home here. Lots of gross slaps to the face and body, and lots of struggle for position. Dicko punching Andy in the back of the head until he switched it to gross palm strikes was wonderful. 

Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki ***3/4
Really, really fun war that would have served better not going into overtime. But I assume neither man wanted to lose, so this what we got. As is the theme of the night with incredible, gritty struggle over everything, and once a limb was grabbed it was fucking destroyed in gross fashion. MiSu wreaking the ankle was wonderful, as was Josh's selling. A barrage of elbows were thrown, and it got pretty repetitive in the end, but still great shots. It goes the time limit so MiSu demands 5 more. We get it, and it's a fun sprint but I'm over it by now so it doesn't work. 

JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm **** 
This was tremendous! Lots and lots of struggle for dominance, with some sick transitions to really put it over the top. Both men threw gross elbows and slaps, some of them were pretty hard to watch. BUT THE FINISH WAS THE HARDEST, AS KRATOS JUMPS STRAIGHT DOWN ON GRIMM'S FACE WITH AN UNGODLY PUNCH TO KNOCK HIM OUT. 

Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross ****1/2
So it turns out all this time DBS was born to be a shoot wrestler hybrid, we just didn't know until this match. He absolutely fucking excels in this role as a big dumb meathead grinding, and beating the snot of Kross. Everything he does is mean as fuck, and looks great. Killer brings character work to this as he keeps laughing and taunting the big guy, even when he's getting tortured on the mat. It's a really unique thing in such a unique setting. He's also great on the mat as he gives as good as he gets. Davey breaks out a Crossface to pay tribute to a deranged psychopath who would have been right at home in this environment, and that's enough to get the win. 


Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher ****1/4 
Oh, this good shit. Slow methodical and gritty as hell. Trashy Tim's MO, and Suzuki is the same way, so it's a perfect story. It slowly builds and builds until they both say fuck it, and start throwing hideous headbutts, and lots of face slaps. The finish is INSANE, and unlike anything I've seen in a wrestling match. They've been trading shoot throws throughout the match, and each man is worn down by them. Suzuki ramps it up when he KILLS Tim with a massive one that knocks him loopy resulting in a thousand yard stare and a ref stoppage. Goddamn! 

Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda *****
Yeah69 add this to your watch list of under 10 minute bangers, and watch this RIGHT NOW. Mat work starts us off, and it's the super completive stuff you expect from Gresh, but Takeda takes everyone by surprise when he not only holds his own, but gets the best of it at points. You can feel it's about to breakdown, and it happens when they tumble to the outside and Takeda smacks his face off the wooden floor, and he's busted wide open above the eye, AND HE SEES BLOOD AND GOES BACK TO HIS WILD WAYS AS HE SLAPS THE SHIT OUT OF GRESH. AND GRESH REFUSES TO BACK DOWN AS HE THROWS THEM ALL BACK, AND A GODDAMN FIGHT IS ON. They go back inside and keep smacking the fuck out of one another, and it's incredible to watch. Gresh ties him up, and UNLOADS A SERIES OF PALM STIKES TO TAKEDA'S BLOODY EYE. They get into a final shoot out, and Takeda throws the one bomb he hasn't dropped yet with a MOTHERFUCKER of a knee right to Gresh's face, and that knocks him the fuck out. Jesus Christ, what a match. 

Out of this world amazing show. Like, a damn near perfect show, maybe even perfect. Any company who tops this is going to have to find a perfect storm. I doubt it happens. 

GCW Rules the fucking world. 

EDIT: Re-watched Takeda vs Gresham, going the full 5. It's my MOTY thus far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

B L O O D S P O R T :mark:

*Gresham vs. Takeda - **** - YES!*

MOTHERFUCKER WAS THIS GOOD. Excellent matwork, and then as Takeda gets cut open, the thing explodes & it's like a beast woke up after some light sparring. What a goddamn finishing sequence.

*Thatcher vs. Hideki - **** - YES!*

A legit dream match that delivered. Great back & forth grappling throughout, with lots of little things to love, as I've come to expect by both guys. The slugfest portions of the thing rule big time too, and I especially loved Hideki's disrespectful little stomps & kicks.

*Barnett vs. Suzuki - **** - YES!*

There were some points of the match where I lost interest for a while, but the highs of it were so high it couldn't be anything less than great overall. The smacktalking between them, Suzuki's slowly-turns-his-head-to-the-camera-side-to-reveal-his-sadistic-smile -moment & the last 10 minutes or so were absolutely amazing.

Frank Mir's promo is 6.25 stars as well :Brock

Since HHH lets his boys do some indy shit, let's have MIR vs. BORK III as the main event of next year's Bloodsport


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> B L O O D S P O R T :mark:
> 
> *Gresham vs. Takeda - **** - YES!*
> 
> MOTHERFUCKER WAS THIS GOOD. Excellent matwork, and then as Takeda gets cut open, the thing explodes & it's like a beast woke up after some light sparring. What a goddamn finishing sequence.
> 
> *Thatcher vs. Hideki - **** - YES!*
> 
> A legit dream match that delivered. Great back & forth grappling throughout, with lots of little things to love, as I've come to expect by both guys. The slugfest portions of the thing rule big time too, and I especially loved Hideki's disrespectful little stomps & kicks.
> 
> *Barnett vs. Suzuki - **** - YES!*
> 
> There were some points of the match where I lost interest for a while, but the highs of it were so high it couldn't be anything less than great overall. The smacktalking between them, Suzuki's slowly-turns-his-head-to-the-camera-side-to-reveal-his-sadistic-smile -moment & the last 10 minutes or so were absolutely amazing.
> 
> Frank Mir's promo is 6.25 stars as well :Brock
> 
> Since HHH lets his boys do some indy shit, let's have MIR vs. BORK III as the main event of next year's Bloodsport


I feel like before all is said and done we will get Bork vs Frank. Like, not in a "dream match" scenario, but in a way where a shit ton of money gets offered and it happens.


----------



## MC

You know Takeda made Kiyoshi Tamura proud with his excellent performance. The show was such a big hit that I hope more people take notice of all the guys in this and what the style can be like.

Good Times are ahead. :mark


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*

Suzuki/Sabre vs. Ospreay/Tana from RevPro 'Live in New York'

Laughably effortless 5* match


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Hideki Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher @ Josh Barnett's Bloodsport ****1/2*
_The structure of the match was beautiful, because damn near the entire thing felt like the logical progression of a single sequence. They weren't taking breaks after every sequence then restarting, it was a constant flow of transitions, and peppered between them were all the little bits of detail that these two are so good at paying attention to. Whether that be little strikes or extra applications of pressure or whatever, they handled it well and made every single submission feel incredibly engaging. Then near the end they finally split off from that sequence and began brutalizing each other with some stiff strikes that eventually lead to Suzuki knocking Tim into a state of PTSD. I absolutely adored every second of this match, and can say for sure that this is my current MOTY.
_
*No But Recommended*

*JR Kratos vs Simon Grimm @ Josh Barnett's Bloodsport ***1/2*
_There were a few slow points pacing issues that I think brought it down a wee bit for me, but despite that this was still an awesome match. Some hard strikes and pretty impressive mat work from Grimm, has given me a bit of an interest in seeking out his other work on the indies. _
*
Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Killer Kross @ Josh Barnett's Bloodsport ***3/4*
_I am now the @MarkyWhipwreck of Davey Boy Smith Jr, that is all._

*Masashi Takeda vs Jonathan Gresham @ Josh Barnett's Bloodsport ***3/4*
_What a beautiful sprint. Some fast and buttery mat work, and some awesome strikes (and some comedically goofy Shane punches), but it felt urgent from bell to bell and never gave me a reason to not be excited. _
*
Josh Barnett vs Minoru Suzuki @ Josh Barnett's Bloodsport ***3/4*
_This was a great match for all the reasons you would expect, but I'm not nominating it BECAUSE FUCKING MINORU SUZUKI CANNOT WRESTLE A SINGLE FUCKING MATCH WITHOUT USING A CHAIR AND I FUCKING HATE IT. _


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to

Apr 5th	Invisible Man	Invisible Stan #JJSB3 Pt 1.	GCW	5*

(No Legs vs. Tony Deppen *NO* but highly recommended)

Also *YES* and must-see shit

Masashi Takeda vs. Jimmy Lloyd 5*

Gage-Otani had 5* potential but a shitty finish fucked it (*NO*)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to War Raiders vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the NXT Tag titles on NXT TakeOver: New York.

I gave this good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle for the NXT North American title on NXT TakeOver: New York.

I gave this pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Pete Dunne vs WALTER for the NXT United Kingdom title on NXT TakeOver: New York.

I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women's title on NXT TakeOver: New York.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title on NXT TakeOver: New York.

I gave this great match a 9/10 :mark:

Edit: 

I'd rate the main-event even higher; but I thought the last few minutes was overbooked (few near-falls too many along with booking Gargano to take down 4 men himself being overkill), and the 1st fall being a little underwhelming takes the match down some points for me. Truth be told, if it weren't for the crowd going nuts throughout the 3rd fall; I'd probably be tempted to lower the rating a notch more; but the main-event was still enjoyable as hell!


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NXT Takeover New York: Matt Riddle vs. Velveteen Dream*

I loved this match. They told a very fun story. Riddle dominated this match for the most part, at least until Dream hulked up. And he was on fire with his transitions from hold to hold. He looked like a start. And so did Dream for that matter. Some of the stuff they pulled out at the end was awesome. Match was a little sloppy at times, which I've come to expect with a Dream match every now and again. But I loved this character clash.

*NXT Takeover New York: WALTER vs. Pete Dunne*

It was everything you expected and so much more. For 20-25 minutes these 2 guys beat the hell out of each other. Did go a little overboard sometimes? Sure. But God this was just an adrenaline rush. Amazing.



I can't nominate Gargano vs. Cole. The 3rd fall was amazing. Great near falls. Awesome crowd. Some fun run ins. Gargano's Superman booking aside, it was great. But this was a 2/3 Falls match. So I have to grad the other 2 falls as well. And the first 2 falls of this match were just slow, plodding, and boring for the most part. Both guys just felt like they were going through the motions and working at half speed. I learned watching this that this match did not need to be 2/3 falls. You keep this match to 1 fall and just have it be a little chain wrestling and the stuff they did in the 3rd fall, it's great. But as it is, 1/3 of the match was amazing and 2/3 were subpar.

And the tag match and women's match were both well worked and fun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: New York....

Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano - ***** (YES !)

Pete Dunne (c) v. WALTER - **** 1/2 (YES !)

Velveteen Dream (c) v. Matt Riddle - **** 1/4 (YES !)

War Raiders (c) v. Aleister Black & Ricochet - **** (YES !)*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to the following from Takeover New York

War Raiders vs Ricochet/Black ****1/4
Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle ****1/4
Pete Dunne vs WALTER ****1/2
Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano ****1/2


----------



## Corey

Not nominating anything from Takeover. I had a decent time watching but tbh it was one of my least favorite Takeovers in recent memory. It felt VERY long.

*NO But Recommended:*

War Raiders vs. Ricochet & Alesiter Black - **** 3/4* (Really fun sprint. Not much else to it)

Pete Dunne vs. WALTER - **** 3/4* (This was excessively long for little reason. It had a lot I liked and truly felt like a war but at times I got annoyed with Dunne's CONSTANT grabbing of the fingers when I just wanted WALTER to chop the daylights out of him. A bit of a forced epic at times)

--------------

Dream/Riddle had little to no selling at all but I thought the finish was outstanding. They just kept doing move after move. Didn't pay enough attention to rate the women's match.

Cole/Gargano - **** 1/4?*

I have no idea how to really rate this. The first fall was incredibly average and didn't give you much at all to see. There was times of COMPLETE disregard for selling completely and it got VERY indyriffic at times with the constant superkicks. The kickouts were too much imo but the crowd ate it up. There aspects where I got REALLY into it & the drama was there and I thought we'd be on to something with a story of Gargano mistakenly going out to the floor to get Cole when he should've taken the countout, but that didn't really go anwyhere. This was fine I guess but again really fuckin long and nowhere near my favorite match from either guy. Gargano literally JUST winning the North American Title at the last Takeover really dampened thi feeling as "special" as it should.

R.I.P. to Adam Cole & Undisputed Era when they debut on RAW this Monday.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I kinda admit I'm a goddamn mark for these Takeover shows. :lol

*YES to War Raiders vs Ricochet and Aleister Black*

To the benefit of being first, they had a molten crowd who ate up everything they did. Black was awesome as always in his and Ricochet’s NXT swan song, but War Raiders continue to be one of my favorite tag teams, because I love big hosses doing all the shit they do (including Hanson especially). It was a real fun tag team match with a ton of great spots. Not much else to say. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Velveteen Dream *

Completely different, but welcome vibe here from the tag match. Riddle looked like a goddamn star through the first part of this match, just completely owning Dream, with some sick reversals, and just about every move he did looked tremendous. Dream has really honed into that scrappy underdog role, he was great here, and once we got the Hulk up, everything turned up to 11. I can’t even put into words how much I adored the last third of this match, from the amazing middle rope german from Riddle, the floating bro, Dream getting caught in a bromission off an elbow attempt, it was just amazing. I loved this, and the finish was perfect in that neither guy was hurt. 

*****3/4*

*YES to WALTER vs Pete Dunne*

Oh my fucking word. The entire vibe of this match just ruled from bell to bell, and these two had a wonderfully stiff looking match at points, especially when they were just stomping on each other’s face, or when WALTER basically killed Dunne with that ripcord lariat or those boots of his. They just kept punishing each other, and had some awesome moments as they did so, like Dunne walking into WALTER’s chops mirroring Tanahashi’s performance with Ibushi last year, or that massive powerbomb WALTER gave Dunne. Dunne himself was an awesome underdog here too. The finish was perfect, and I can totally understand them using WALTER’s superfinisher splash here, and was the glorious start of WALTER’s rule. Unbelievably awesome match, and it’ll probably end up being one of the top matches for me. God I love WALTER.

*****3/4*

*YES to Io Shirai vs Kairi San vs Shayna Baezler vs Bianca Bel Air*

Great chaotic four way. The dynamic with Io and Kairi working together early ruled, they looked like the best women’s tag team by a country mile. Once then started fighting though all bets were off, and we got some great joshi wrestling, Bianca using her power and just throwing them around, and Shayna stealing a win in the end by choking out Bianca yet again. Wonder where they go from here.

******

*NO but Recommended - Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole*

This was conflicting. At times, it just felt sort of lackadaisical, especially into the second fall, and it really felt like any other match they would do on a random NXT. I wouldn’t call it bad, if anything pretty decent. The third fall is where everything ramped up to insane degrees, with finishers and big moves galore, and extra drama as they continually mentioned Gargano’s road to this moment. We got an awesome fairytale ending on the table by Cole, the rest of Undisputed Era coming out and Gargano owning all of them, and finally Gargano picked up the win to the huge delight of the crowd. 
So overdone to an extent? Yeah. Too many finisher kickouts and superkicks? Yeah. Indyriffic at times? Most definitely. But I enjoyed it a ton by the end, and it was awesome seeing Gargano finally win, but I don't think I can quite give it a yes. Maybe on a different day.

****3/4
*


----------



## Donnie

I give the biggest FUCK NO to Cole vs Grapples. 

What a piece of shit. Nuking every finish under the sun, no selling big spots. Making the UE look like fucking dweebs. Killing off Cole for good. 

Fuck all of this 

WALTER vs Pete Dunne ****1/2
INCREDIBLE. Leave to WALTER to have a fucking banger, and make this a show you have to watch. That Powerbomb/Splash combo was SICK. 

Dream vs Riddle ****
Really, really awesome match. There was a little bit too much goofy shit for my liking, but the high points were SO high I can ignore it. Finish was great, and it's the right call to have Riddle lose. 

BLOODSPORT Smoked this show


----------



## MC

*NXT Takeover New York 05/03*

*Bleh, no but Highly Recommend: Riddle vs Dream *****


----------



## Alright_Mate

*NXT Takeover New York*

*YES to War Raiders vs Aleister Black & Ricochet - *****

*YES to Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle - *****

*YES to Pete Dunne vs Walter - ****3/4*

No to the Women's, Gargano vs Cole is hard to rate so I won't bother.


----------



## redunk808

NXT Takeover: New York
*Yes* to:
*Velveteen Dream vs. Matt Riddle*
*Pete Dunne vs. Walter*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*War Raiders vs. Aleister & Ricochet - **

A super generic 50/50 indy workrate tag match. Not interesting in the slightest, and went on for way too long too.

*Dunne vs. WALTER - ***

This was very frustrating. There obviously were plenty of solid bits with them brutalizing each other, but overall I wasn't a fan of how it went; I really don't want to see WALTER wrestle these 50/50 overly long generic NXT "epics". I kind of understand it, as Dunne is a big star & has been a very dominant champion for a looong time, so they didn't want his reign end "unceremoniously", but something like WALTER vs. Devlin part 1 would've been much preferred. This was just bleh.

*The Women's 4-Way - ***

A very forgettable multi-person match - some solid stuff with Kairi & Io teaming + briefly going against one another, but overall there just wasn't much to the thing. Io & Kairi playing BASEBALL was fun & the double Psycho Driver by Belair was awesome though.

*Cole vs. Gargano - **

The first fall was literally... nothing? Like absolutely nothing of note happened there, and honestly, the same could be said about the 2nd fall. Then in the final fall they go all out & have an epic w/ million nearfalls & Gargano looking like a superman, surviving everything Cole had to offer & more w/ Kyle, Fish & Roddy interfering. It was pretty ridiculous how many nearfalls they did w/ Gargano kicking out of literally everything Cole had in store. The Fairytale Ending on the announcer table by Cole to Gargano was a perfect example of the forced storytelling I've come to expect from big Gargano matches these days, too. OH WELL. At least the post-match w/ Gargano celebrating with his family, Candice, the crowd & Ciampa was legitimately pretty touching, but this wasn't a good match at all. One of the most hollow feeling TakeOver matches I can recall.

Certainly not a good show overall, but at least there was one really great match:

*Riddle vs. Dream - **** - YES!*

BY FAR the best thing on the show. Two awesome wrestlers & personalities clashing - loved the storytelling with Riddle straight up destroying Dream for majority of the match, but Dream used his small openings to the maximum & in the end caught Riddle by a surprise, as he countered Bromission into a pin. Terrific performances by both; Riddle with his killer work on the offense & Dream with his strong selling & really good hope spots. Loved pretty much everything bell-to-bell, but the moment that made me pop the biggest was Riddle no-selling Dream's German Suplex hope spot. Dream should've been watching his indy tapes, because if he did, he would've known that them Germans don't work on Riddle, BRO.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> *War Raiders vs. Aleister & Ricochet - **
> 
> A super generic 50/50 indy workrate tag match. Not interesting in the slightest, and went on for way too long too.
> 
> *Dunne vs. WALTER - ***
> 
> This was very frustrating. There obviously were plenty of solid bits with them brutalizing each other, but overall I wasn't a fan of how it went; I really don't want to see WALTER wrestle these 50/50 overly long generic NXT "epics". I kind of understand it, as Dunne is a big star & has been a very dominant champion for a looong time, so they didn't want his reign end "unceremoniously", but something like WALTER vs. Devlin part 1 would've been much preferred. This was just bleh.
> 
> *The Women's 4-Way - ***
> 
> A very forgettable multi-person match - some solid stuff with Kairi & Io teaming + briefly going against one another, but overall there just wasn't much to the thing. Io & Kairi playing BASEBALL was fun & the double Psycho Driver by Belair was awesome though.
> 
> *Cole vs. Gargano - **
> 
> The first fall was literally... nothing? Like absolutely nothing of note happened there, and honestly, the same could be said about the 2nd fall. Then in the final fall they go all out & have an epic w/ million nearfalls & Gargano looking like a superman, surviving everything Cole had to offer & more w/ Kyle, Fish & Roddy interfering. It was pretty ridiculous how many nearfalls they did w/ Gargano kicking out of literally everything Cole had in store. The Fairytale Ending on the announcer table by Cole to Gargano was a perfect example of the forced storytelling I've come to expect from big Gargano matches these days, too. OH WELL. At least the post-match w/ Gargano celebrating with his family, Candice, the crowd & Ciampa was legitimately pretty touching, but this wasn't a good match at all. One of the most hollow feeling TakeOver matches I can recall.
> 
> Certainly not a good show overall, but at least there was one really great match:
> 
> *Riddle vs. Dream - **** - YES!*
> 
> BY FAR the best thing on the show. Two awesome wrestlers & personalities clashing - loved the storytelling with Riddle straight up destroying Dream for majority of the match, but Dream used his small openings to the maximum & in the end caught Riddle by a surprise, as he countered Bromission into a pin. Terrific performances by both; Riddle with his killer work on the offense & Dream with his strong selling & really good hope spots. Loved pretty much everything bell-to-bell, but the moment that made me pop the biggest was Riddle no-selling Dream's German Suplex hope spot. Dream should've been watching his indy tapes, because if he did, he would've known that them Germans don't work on Riddle, BRO.


:rusevyes Thankyou for hating that horrible piece of shit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ace said:


> :rusevyes Thankyou for hating that horrible piece of shit.


That moment when you realize that the fun main-event is going to be added to the monthly MOTY list thanks to multiple posters :trips8


----------



## Donnie

DammitC said:


> That moment when you realize that the fun main-event is going to be added to the monthly MOTY list thanks to multiple posters :trips8


That moment when you realise I don't give a fuck what list it makes to the top of, because as far as I'm concerned, it fucking sucked :trips8


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I didn't do a write-up on Cole/Gargano so I guess this would be it



> I see the main event getting a small bit of flack, for the kick-outs and whatnot. Honestly, they might've went overboard with Gargano kicking out of everything but you can't replicate that kind of emotion in that match. For me as the nearfalls began to happen they became more and more believable each time and that's all I can ask for, true uncertainty in a match where I don't know who's going to win. The match had me on the edge of my seat. That was a wrestling match that made me feel like a kid again. Since I got back into deep wrestling in 2014, there hasn't been a single match that could evoke those feels out of me. Hell, maybe ever. One of the best matches I've ever witnessed. If I were going to give any match five stars it would have to be this. *****


I can gurantee you my guy [user]Ace[/user] will lose his shit when Meltzer gives Cole/Gargano five stars.


----------



## antoniomare007

LMAO *NO* to 

*Adam Cole (I'm not saying shit) vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Takeover NY 4/5/19*

This shit went for 40 fucking minutes and of course that meant that the first 2/3rds of the match meant jackshit and nothing important or meaningful happened. Prime example of the indy style and WWE Epic not mixing well. As a crowd reaction guy, the third fall was dope to watch, even with all the moronic excess they had. I hate this type of main event. Crowd loved it though so they gave them what they wanted.


PS: I blame Shawn Michaels for ruining Gargano matches, you can see his agenting from a mile away


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I didn't do a write-up on Cole/Gargano so I guess this would be it
> 
> 
> 
> I can gurantee you my guy [user]Ace[/user] will lose his shit when Meltzer gives Cole/Gargano five stars.


Me, get mad :mj 

Nah, I'm expecting it. Dave's bullshit reached the PEAK with me when he said "Okada vs Kenny is better than ANY Steamboat/Flair match" He's a dick.


----------



## NastyYaffa

antoniomare007 said:


> PS: I blame Shawn Michaels for ruining Gargano matches, you can see his agenting from a mile away


Facts. It started during the Ciampa rivalry, and the shit is getting out of hand. You just know him & Trips are loving these 2 hour matches Gargano is having.


----------



## Donnie

antoniomare007 said:


> LMAO *NO* to
> 
> *Adam Cole (I'm not saying shit) vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Takeover NY 4/5/19*
> 
> This shit went for 40 fucking minutes and of course that meant that the first 2/3rds of the match meant jackshit and nothing important or meaningful happened. Prime example of the indy style and WWE Epic not mixing well. As a crowd reaction guy, the third fall was dope to watch, even with all the moronic excess they had. I hate this type of main event. Crowd loved it though so they gave them what they wanted.
> 
> 
> PS: I blame Shawn Michaels for ruining Gargano matches, you can see his agenting from a mile away


:rusevyes


----------



## Dr. Middy

It's kinda funny, because this thread hated the match (and disliked Takeover to an extent) way more than anywhere I've looked online, whether that be from reddit, or twitter, 411Mania, Bleacher Report, Probably BIG DAVE and others from 4FW, etc. 

Just interesting I suppose, but it shows the diverse opinions we all have.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, it’s almost like Gargano and Cole put on a classic in the main-event that satisfied most fans elsewhere


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Facts. It started during the Ciampa rivalry, and the shit is getting out of hand. You just know him & Trips are loving these 2 hour matches Gargano is having.


Welcome to the future of WWE , bro. :trips 

We are doomed to forever relive rehashes of the shitty feud between HHH & HBK.


----------



## Mordecay

I haven't commented on the main event, but seeing how divisive it has been I wiill give a short opinion about it. First two falls kinda dragged, but that was expected because that is what usually happens in 2/3 falls matches. Third fall picked up and never let go, to the point where it got ridiculous with all the kickouts and Gargano beating all the UE by himself and kicking out of Red Dragon finisher and Cole's finisher for the second time. By this point I could have said "Fuck this match, I know Gargano is winning after all of that" but let's face it, it worked, the crowd that was pro Cole for most of the match was cheering every kickout Johnny had and exploded when he pulled off the win. I would compare it to the first Avengers movie: It had a slow building and by the time the battle of New York started it got ridiculous, but it was so damn fun than I just disconnected and enjoyed, and I guess that's the point of any form of entertainment. Was it the greatest match of all time? No. The UE got buried? Probably. Was it fun? Hell yeah.


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*
*Velveteen Dream (c) vs Matt Riddle @ NXT Takeover: New York ***3/4*

___________________________________________________________________

*Johnny Gargano (c) vs Adam Cole @ @ NXT Takeover: New York*
_I just deleted a reasonably long post I had made about this match, I realized that I shouldn't put that much effort into something that has no value. This match was trite and boring, and for some reason dragged to a 40 minute length without any reason other than the fact that we live in an era that fetishizes long matches for no particular reason. Everything about the final stretch made my eyes roll back so far I could see my brain losing wrinkles. Absolutely worthless._

War Machine (c) vs Ricochet & Aleister Black **
Pete Dunne (c) vs Walter **3/4
Shayna Baszler (c) vs Io Shirai vs Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair **1/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

The adaptly long titled *WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2019* was a pretty fun show.

*Penta El Cero M vs Rey Fenix - ****

*Hurricane Helms, Jushin Thunder Liger & X-Pac defeat Revolt! (Caleb Konley, Jake Manning & Zane Riley) - ***1/4* 

Not nominating this. But this was such a fun house show type match and got the best reactions of the show. 

*NO but Recommended - El Barbaro Cavernario vs Dragon Lee*

Very good match, similar to the fantastic matches they’ve previously had, but done in a much shorter amount of time. The result is we got a sprint for most of this, but a great sprint full of action as they went balls to the wall. Cavenario shined specifically as always, although I don’t think the fans here were as familiar with him, which is a shame, because they should.

****3/4*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Bandido*

I laughed when they started with Ospreay doing a standing Spanish fly, space flying tiger drop, and a shooting star to start. They settled down though, and it turned into a really fun exhibition match that had both dudes trying to one up one another it seemed at times with their athleticism. Had a flurry of great spots, like Bandido flipping Ospreay up to a powerbomb, Ospreay jumping to the outside over a barricade with a frog splash, Ospreay’s flipping german counter where he landed on his feet, and more. For what it was, this was pretty damn great. 

*****
*


----------



## Taroostyles

Pete Dunne vs Walter NXT NY-****1/2

Only thing I've gotten to watch so far and I need to watch it again as I watched it at 1am drunk in my hotel room last night. This was hard hitting,brutal,and so different than the typical NXT fair even. 

The finishing stretch was very well thought out and kept Dunne looking strong even in defeat. This felt like a real fight and both men showed off what they're best at. Great match that if anything will suffer from unrealistic expectations.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DammitC said:


> Yep, it’s almost like Gargano and Cole put on a classic in the main-event that satisfied most fans elsewhere





Dr. Middy said:


> It's kinda funny, because this thread hated the match (and disliked Takeover to an extent) way more than anywhere I've looked online, whether that be from reddit, or twitter, 411Mania, Bleacher Report, Probably BIG DAVE and others from 4FW, etc.
> 
> Just interesting I suppose, but it shows the diverse opinions we all have.


Almost every internet ratings site I've checked has given it 5 stars and rightfully so.


----------



## TD Stinger

To break away from the Takeover debate, Yes to:

*GCW Bloodsport: Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda*

So I had never heard of Takeda going into this but I'd be lying if I said that I won't remember him now. Seeing these 2 beat the shit out each other in a short sprint was amazing.

The Bloodsport format usually isn't my cup of tea, but overall it was a pretty fun show with some other good matches like Kross vs. DBS and Suzuki vs. Barnett.

Now excuse me while I continue to overdose on pro wrestling this weekend.


----------



## Mordecay

This place would have lost its shit after the Rock/Austin at Mania 17 :lol


----------



## antoniomare007

Can't muster much of a review for all these but Bloodsport was fucking awesome

*YES* to

*Jon Gresham vs Masashi Takeda - GCW Bloodsport II 4/4/19*

Deathmatch Jesus shows the world he's a legit good wrestler. Gresham showed out a ton too with a his counters and reversals. This match made me happy. 


*Hideki Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher - GCW Bloodsport II 4/4/19*

A legit dream match for me and it lived up to the hype. Great mat wrestling and striking. 

*Minoru Suzuki vs Josh Barnett - GCW Bloodsport II 4/4/19
*
MiSu was genuinely happy at the end because he had just been in a 25 minute fight were him and Barnett beat the fuck out of each other. You gotta get into the style to forgive all the excess and I was fully behind it from minute 0. This was fucking awesome and blew away my expectations.


----------



## antoniomare007

Mordecay said:


> This place would have lost its shit after the Rock/Austin at Mania 17 :lol


Why?

To this day I still love that match.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> To break away from the Takeover debate, Yes to:
> 
> *GCW Bloodsport: Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda*
> 
> So I had never heard of Takeda going into this but I'd be lying if I said that I won't remember him now. Seeing these 2 beat the shit out each other in a short sprint was amazing.
> 
> The Bloodsport format usually isn't my cup of tea, but overall it was a pretty fun show with some other good matches like Kross vs. DBS and Suzuki vs. Barnett.
> 
> Now excuse me while I continue to overdose on pro wrestling this weekend.


Were you not too hot on Suzuki/Thatchman?



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Almost every internet ratings site I've checked has given it 5 stars and rightfully so.


Its why the Cole/Gargano detractors on here must assemble to bring balance to the force.


----------



## Mordecay

antoniomare007 said:


> Why?
> 
> To this day I still love that match.


People hating the Gargano/Cole match because of the kickouts, the Mania 17 main event is the epitome of ridiculous kickouts


----------



## MC

Mordecay said:


> People hating the Gargano/Cole match because of the kickouts, the Mania 17 main event is the epitome of ridiculous kickouts


Mania 17 has 3 big kick outs. Gargano vs Cole has 12. Big difference.

And the kickouts weren't the only bad parts of the match. It had awful selling, poor pacing, extremely thighslappy and poor offence. The closing stretch is just a big part of why the match sucked.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> People hating the Gargano/Cole match because of the kickouts, the Mania 17 main event is the epitome of ridiculous kickouts


As MC pointed out, it's really not even close when it comes to the nearfall counter w/ those 2 matches :lol And even if Rock/Austin did have the same amount of nearfalls (about 2048?) as last night's match, I am sure the majority can agree that the actual meat of the match was waaay better than the nothingness that was the first 2 falls of Cole vs John boy.


----------



## Martins

*NO* to Pete Dunne vs. WALTER from TakeOver: New York, but I thought this was a ton of fun; it being a close contest didn't bother me despite the hgue size difference, 'cause I can buy Dunne as a tough cunt who's calloused enough to take a good beating and not go down easily. Just wished he'd reduced the finger spots by *at least* 80% and thrown in a proper nasty-looking headbutt at some point. Good on Mauro for attempting to compensate for the exaggerated focus on the fingers by saying that might be one of the reasons Dunne was getting his ass kicked, going too much for them while Walter was finding ways to counter it and not getting as fazed by it as others would. Would've liked to see Dunne get chopped closer to death, but in general I enjoyed this a lot. ****3/4*

*YES* to Velveteen Dream vs. Matt Riddle though, fuck :mark Dream is revivalism done right, the mannerisms are great, mocking his opponents before getting his ass swiftly beat (gotta love how he vocalizes it, too; every time he gets kicked, punched, thrown harder he lets out a "AAAAAHHH" that perfectly demonstrates how outmatched he is at that moment). Bustin' out axe handles and backrakes while everyone else is doing 450+'s and kneeing people in the face a thousand different ways, it's fun. Love how shameless he is with going for the ropes to break a hold instead of finding slick counters to every single hold and what not (loved Riddle losing his cool completely and smacking the shit outta him when he got to the ropes during the ankle lock), so it made it all even better when finally busting out a slick counter won him the match :lol *****1/4*

Edit: Oh yeah, didn't care for the Hogan stuff though. Does he do that often? Haven't been up to date with NXT.

Edit 2: Also, Matt Riddle, I do not give a flying FUCK about your MMA gimmick, *PUT ON A PAIR OF FUCKING BOOTS.* I don't know why this bothers me to no end, but it does (at least they kinda made it play in to the match with that little stomp spot, but UGH) and every time I can only remember that ICP shoot where the guy goes "she caught gengivitis of the feet from not wearing shoes", while talking about Molly Holly.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Teddy Hart's Reading Rainbow is sports entertainment segment of the year


----------



## TD Stinger

I really didn't find anything offensive with the kickouts last night. That last one where Cole his that Last Shot had me convinced the match was over and they had the crowd eating out of the palm of their hands. That's to me what counts.

That whole final fall was amazing IMO. What hurt the match is that this did not need to be 2/3 falls. And they did nothing interesting in the first 2 falls. It wasn't even like the slower pace meshed into the 3rd fall. It didn't feel like the first 2 falls played into the final one. They just existed. That's what hurt the match more then "too many kickouts."



TJQ said:


> Were you not too hot on Suzuki/Thatchman?
> 
> 
> 
> Its why the Cole/Gargano detractors on here must assemble to bring balance to the force.


I liked Suzuki vs. Thatcher as well. It just didn't grab me like the other matches did. I have nothing bad to say about it. But it's nothing really memorable either.

So Wrestling Forum has now become Star Wars? So are you Obi-wan or Anikan?


----------



## antoniomare007

Mordecay said:


> People hating the Gargano/Cole match because of the kickouts, the Mania 17 main event is the epitome of ridiculous kickouts


Huh? the biggest complain about the match is the it took a LONG ass time for them to get things going, and the stuff they did to fill time before the 3rd fall was boring and/or meaningless. 

The excess in the end isn't ideal but with that hot of a crowd I can still enjoy it.


Rock vs Austin does have excess. But the context of it is completely different and even still it wasn't near as much as last night.


----------



## MC

*GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 05/04*

*No but recommend: Masashi Takeda vs Jimmy Lloyd *****

Fuck me. Takeda still proves he is one of the best in the world :banderas


----------



## Yeah1993

I have a really low tolerance for excessive kick outs and watching the Mania 17 main event recently I think you could convince me they went one too far, but I don't see it at all as the epitome of excess. Rock's kick outs themselves were overselly but I've never thought they hit too much. I didn't watch Gargano/Cole because I was doing more enjoyable things and once I got all of the cactus thorns out of my asshole I come on here to read what is likely a better fight than the match itself. I'm still tempted to throw a yes vote at it if they did in fact bury Cole even a little.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

YES - Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole NXT Takeover NY 

Easily the match of the night by a wide margin and one of the best of the year.


----------



## Corey

G1 Supercard had some good stuff on it.

*ROH World Title Ladder Match:* Lethal (c) vs. Taven vs. Scurll *****+ (YES!)*

Brutal and exhausting ladder match that I enjoyed thoroughly. Little surprised we didn't have tons of run ins and interference but I appreciated it. Marty's continuous selling of the leg should definitely be commended and Taven not being able to grab the belt because both his hands were broken were hilarious. Some very memorable spots as well as the final shot with Taven holding the belt atop the ladder while Lethal is laying lifeless on the bottom ladder being incredible.

Naito vs. Ibushi - ***** (NO But HIGHLY Recommended)* (Naito...  )
Cobb vs. Ospreay - **** 3/4* (This was seriously so much fun)
Ishimori vs. Dragon Lee vs. Bandido - **** 1/2* (All out sprint with an underwhelming finish. THAT Bandido spot was un-fucking-real though)
Tag Title Four Way - **** 1/2* (Complete chaos)
ZSJ vs. Tanahashi - **** 1/4* (Frankly nothing different than every other ZSJ match but suffered from bad placement on the card and a vastly different style than we had seen all night. Still good though and Zack had the perfect gameplan throughout)

White/Okada was far too much of nothing for far too long before it got interesting and then consisted of 37 reversals in a row.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The G1 Supercard was a very fun, but very long show. Still, enjoyed the vast majority of it!

*YES to Jeff Cobb vs Will Ospreay 
*
Great opener with an interesting styles clash. Credit to Ospreay for working multiple long matches yesterday and giving another great performance here, but I love Cobb just being a big strong HOSS muscling Ospreay around. They had this awesome spot where Cobb countered an Osscutter by throwing him to the corner, only for Ospreay to rebound off to actually hit an Osscutter. Overall, really liked this!

******

*YES to Dragon Lee vs Taiji Ishimori vs Bandido *

Man this was awesome. These three just went into an absolute sprint and kept it going throughout. It felt like a lucha match really with extra flair, and all these guys were on the top of their game. That top rope move Bandido did was unbelievably. Lee winning was a pleasant surprise, and I wonder if he holds it until Hiromu is ready to come back. This was great. 

*****1/4*

*NO to Guerrillas of Destiny (Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa) vs. Villain Enterprises (PCO & Brody King) (ROH World Tag Team Champions) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & SANADA) vs. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe)
*
Fun as fuck, but hard to follow at times it was so chaotic. Also, holy fuck PCO literally dying for our sins there with the shit he did. 

****1/2*

*NO to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
*
A good match, but they’ve done better. Sabre worked on the arm the entire match, and was awesome in doing so. Loved him using an armbar while Tana was skinning the cat. It factored well into the finish and I was surprised Tana just gave up just like that. Great win for Sabre. 

****1/2*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito*

Another absolutely amazing match between these two. It followed the similar type of pacing they usually have done, kinda teasing each other early, before going full bombfest for the entire second half of the match. The hurricarana off the apron was amazing, as was the multiple bomeayas, and really everything leading up to the finish. Ibushi finally winning a big title was an awesome moment, dude deserves it. There’s not much else I can say, go watch this.

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal vs Marty Scurll*

This was just a long drawn out war, and these three guys just did a ton of damage to each other and were beaten to shit by the end. Scurll was the highlight for me, who looked like a huge star at times compared to Taven and Lethal. They did a ton of big spots, and Taven got the big win, with a match that ended up pretty good by the end. But man it was long, too long for what it ended up being.

****3/4*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White
*
Completely different from the rest of the show in the best way possible. They went out there to have a long, drawn out, dramatic and epic match, and they did just that by the end. It was a slow mythodical build with White being a slimy prick in how he was able to evade and avoid moves, just drawing out the time and smirking as he did so. Okada kept his cool the entire time, although at points I was waiting for him to snap and just start beating the shit out of White. But they worked as well as they ever have here, reaching a fever pitch near the end with some awesome sequences, and a massive near fall when White kicked out of two back to back rainmakers. The final minute was amazing, and Okada winning the belt back after the long storyline of him being lost was a tremendous moment. White will be back in the picture one day, but for now Okada is back as the ace. 

*****1/2*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Ibushi/Naito ****1/2

And that's about it


----------



## Taroostyles

Hard for me to really rate matches seeing them live but Cobb/Ospreay, Bandido/Lee/Ishimori, 4 way tag, Naito/Ibushi, 3 way ladder, and White/Okada were all great.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to 
*
Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada - G1 Supercard 4/7/19
*
I'm with Corey, this took more than 20 minutes to get going, everything before the real strike exchanges was a bunch of nothing. White's control section was fucking abysmal, once again, just no focus whatsoever and no intention of making it look like he was trying to hurt his opponent. Gedo being the main reason for cutting off Okada's comeback was whatever, the payoff for it felt kinda empty as the crowd mildly popped for it. Okada once again tried to make stuff interesting like at WK, but with so much time to fill his efforts weren't enough for those 20+ minutes.

Once they got to the strike battle and the reversal fest - I like them when Okada does them, can't say the same one others try it - it picked up and got interesting at least.

I expected way more for such a big show and an obvious title change.


----------



## Donnie

Meltzer on the WOR: “The Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole match is perhaps the best WWE match of all time.”

:lmao This fucky guy


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> Meltzer on the WOR: “The Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole match is perhaps the best WWE match of all time.”
> 
> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> This fucky guy


Why are you so mad over a different opinion :lmao? I disagree with dave as well as people calling it 5 stars but you seem way too angry over it :lol


----------



## Donnie

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Why are you so mad over a different opinion :lmao? I disagree with dave as well as people calling it 5 stars but you seem way too angry over it :lol


I love everyone having different opinions about wrestling, that's what makes it SO amazing. BUT, this is perhaps the most Ludacris thing he's ever said, and I have to laugh at him


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so mad over a different opinion <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />? I disagree with dave as well as people calling it 5 stars but you seem way too angry over it <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I love everyone having different opinions about wrestling, that's what makes it SO amazing. BUT, this is perhaps the most Ludacris thing he's ever said, and I have to laugh at him
Click to expand...

He has said worst then this tbh and I like dave :lol. I think people are going way over the top in praise and criticism. It was good but very very flawed. Was not even in the top 3 matches of the night for me


----------



## MC

*NJPW & ROH G1 SuperCard 05/04*

*No but recommend: Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi ****
*
This was awesome. Both of their matches are renowned for their dangerous bumps and this had a ton of that but this also had some great character early on, from Naito especially. Really compelling thought with a great closing stretch

*No but recommend: Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White *****

I can see myself liking this match more than some but less so than others. As soon as the video package came up, my body started to shake in anticipation, which hasn't happened since Naito vs Okada at WK 12. So that went a long way with this match. I was solely fixed on the match throughout, constantly interested even given the slow pace, which is fine. Not ever match needs to be a bombfest. But I do think the match needed that killer string of sequences in the body of the match, which it didn't have. The finishing stretch was really great though. I think they overdid it with some of the counters, but hey, I still popped like crazy for them. Crowd was super into Okada as was I. It made me happy and that's really all I want from wrestling whether it's seeing someone like Honda talking about Gon The Little Fox or Okada having an Okada match. If I enjoy it, it's a good match to me.

Taiji Ishimori (c) vs Dragon Lee vs Bandido: ***1/2
Jeff Cobb (c) vs Will Ospreay: ***1/4
Roh Title Ladder Match: ***1/4
Four Way Tag: ***
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr: **
Mayu Iwatani vs Kelly Klein: 1/2*
Street fight: DUD
Rush vs Castle: SQUASH


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW & ROH G1 Supercard: The Briscoes vs. Evil & Sanada vs. Villain Enterprises vs. G.O.D.*

PCO is a fucking mega star. This was just another example of it. And overall it was just a great sprint of a tag match. Honestly I wish this would have gotten the ladder match stipulation.

*NJPW & ROH G1 Supercard: Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito*

Their usual big match routine with the MSG crowd as a nice backdrop.



As for the other matches on the card:

Ospreay vs. Cobb was a really fun opener with constrasting styles. Could have been a little longer though. Could say the same about the Jr. Heavyweight match. That spot from Bandido though, damn. And Tanahashi vs. Sabre Jr. was a fine technical match.

Both of the main events had this issue of feeling long in the tooth, espescially Okada vs. White. It got good by the end, but I think they had the formula right with WK. And while the ladder match was fairly creative, it felt like you could have shaved some time off of it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ospreay vs. Cobb - **1/2
Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Ishimori - **3/4
Tanahashi vs. ZSJ - ***1/4
Naito vs. Ibushi - ***1/2
Taven vs. Scurll vs. Lethal - *
Okada vs. White - *

Nothing getting nominated from me, but at least Tana/ZSJ + Naito/Ibushi both were very good.


----------



## antoniomare007

To be honest, Dave does a "one of the best/the best *insert promotion or type of match* of all time" high praise every 2 months or so it seems. He fucking loves excess in his wrestling, who cares.

That doesn't mean we can't make fun of him though. We do it with each other all the time online, why not with Dave?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> Meltzer on the WOR: “The Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole match is perhaps the best WWE match of all time.”
> 
> :lmao This fucky guy


Smart man Meltz :baybay gonna get that first 6 star rating in WWE history.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Smart man Meltz :baybay gonna get that first 6 star rating in WWE history.


Probably 5 and a half, I don't think he will give them 6, hell he didn't even gave Omega/Tanahahshi at the Dome 6 stars and he was there


----------



## MC

Why are we talking about Dave and his ratings? Let's talk about Tsukasa Fujimoto vs TinTin's five star classic that aired today.

A heck of a ride :yoda


----------



## Groovemachine

This weekend has already been amazing on this forum; I love how diverse all the reviews/ratings have been as of late. What a time to be a wrestling fan!

*Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard - ****1/4*

Preferred this to ther NJ Cup match, despite the odd awkward moment when they were trying to trade Crunchies (poor Ibushi's neck!). The drama and intensity felt ramped up in this one. The height on that hurricanrana to the outside...sheesh! Good stuff.


OK, time for me to join the controversy:

*Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover: New York - ****1/2*

For me, it's like the HBK/Flair retirement match, in that the early portion is 'fine if nothing special' but then it ramps up towards the end, with a conclusion so memorable and so emotional you leave it feeling totally blown away. I was on board with all the kickouts as this felt like Gargano's time, and throughout the Ciampa feud he had so much heart and consistently showed inhuman resilience. I popped hard for him kicking out after all the interference, as I was sure they'd end up doing a BS finish to cement Cole as a top heel. So yeah, I'm giving it a high rating, as I'll undoubtedly remember that finishing stretch come the end of the year, and won't really care about the early portion not setting the world on fire.

Elsewhere on the Takeover card:

*War Raiders vs Ricochet & Aleister Black - NXT Takeover: New York - ****1/4

Matt Riddle vs Velveteen Dream - NXT Takeover: New York - *****

Fantastic show if you ask me :shrug


----------



## NastyYaffa

Best matches of the Mania weekend, pre-WM:

1. Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) - ****
2. Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) - ****
3. Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) - ****
4. Matt Riddle vs. The Velveteen Dream (WWE NXT TakeOver: New York) - ****
5. David Arquette vs. Timothy Thatcher (Joey Ryan’s Penis Party) - ***3/4
6. Eddie Kingston vs. Shinjiro Otani (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) - ***3/4
7. Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) - ***1/2
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard) - ***1/2
9. JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) - ***1/2
10. Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) - ***1/2

Hoping that I can add some matches from Mania to the list once the show is over. I think the card is looking pretty damn good on paper!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW/RoH G1 Supercard of Honor

IWGP Intercontinentaltitle 
YES Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ****1/4

IWGP Heavyweight title 
YES Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada ****1/2

Just to wade into the Meltzer stuff for a moment I haven't seen Cole vs Gargano (I never will and everyone involved is complicit with crine against humanity) for all I know it was the best match in WWE history. But since Omega vs Okada Meltzer has steadily become more unhinged with his ratings. Sure he can do what he likes as this is all a bit of fun but he's always the outlier now and his word just doesn't mean much anymore.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* and 5* - Rock 'n' Roll Express vs. LAX from #JJSB3 Pt.2

Also *NO* but must watch - The Greatest Clusterfuck

LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka was (obviously) good too


----------



## antoniomare007

OHHHHH HELLLLLLLLL *YES!!!!!* to

*
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - Wrestlemania 35*

I can't stress enough how much I love that the more the indy style takes over WWE's big matches, the more refreshing Bryan's take on his bouts gets. This time we get a long shine segment! when was the last time we saw that from a big title match?? Kofi was a little nervous so the execution was a little off at first, but it was a great way of making the bump to the commentary table feel like a game changer. Once that happens Bryan takes over and it's a fucking masterclass, this dude worked a fucking WAIST LOCK for minutes and made it work. In WWE. In 2019. Best in the cotdamn world stuff. Loved the the little things like Bryan punching Kofi in the ribs so he could lock the Lebell Lock properly. Kofi did his thing selling and showing great fire during his numerous comebacks, which were beatifully cut off by Bryan. Crowd was LIT for Kofi, they wanted a title change, they could feel it, and in the end, they got it. I had huge hopes for this match and it delivered in spades. What a match, what a moment. This is what Wrestlemania should always be about!


----------



## Master Bate

Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - Wrestlemania 35 - Yes

Emotion, Vicious at times, the crowd was into it from start to finish, great result. Kofi's big spot at the beginning hitting the announce table made me wince. Daniel Bryan stomping on Kofi's face only for Kofi to return the favor right after, and a perfect Trouble in paradise.

My personal favorite WWE match in a long time. (ok maybe since yesterday with Dunne Vs Walter) And made me feel happy to watch, something I haven't felt in awhile watching wrestling.


----------



## Death Rider

Daniel Bryan vs Kofi YES YES YES. Such a great match. I am was so invested and lost my voice due to pure joy


----------



## MC

*WWE WrestleMania 35 08/04*

*Yes To: Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston ****3/4*

Fantastic match. This match was pretty great from start to finish barring a few flaws which honestly are nitpicks at best. Bryan showed why he is the best in WWE and he might just re-earned the best in the world title from me again. He was fantastic. His grappling early on with him going for the ribs and squeezing the life out of him then transitioning into kicks and strikes. All of which was matches by Kofi’s selling. Loved the subtle sells that Kofi would do such as audible gasps for air, taking much more time in executing his aerial moves. Another thing this match had was a unique way to build drama with Bryan locking on a deep lebell lock with Kofi constantly scrambling, trying to offload some shots. It's simple, yet highly effective. They saved the big moves, which was appreciated, and it thus felt so special when Kofi kicked out of the knee. I can keep going on about things I enjoyed about this match, fantastic match w/ a satisfying pay off.

*No but Highly Recommended: Shane McMahon vs The Miz *****

This was fantastic. And not in a ironic way, this was legitimately fantastic. Shane was a fantastic heel. Sometimes the best heels are the ones who can take an ass kicking as well dishing one out and Shane did just that. Miz was a great face showing tons of aggression in the brawling and upping the violence. Shane's bumping was scary but great too

*No but Highly Recommended: Randy Orton vs AJ Styles ***3/4*

To the surprise of no one, this was a really good match. Orton put in a shift tonight, bring his all and having his best performance in a while. His selling of the leg was great all match and his teases of the RKO was awesome. I would say AJ did seem less up for it than I thought he would be, but he still was a great foil for Orton. The only thing this match lacked was a killer finishing stretch

Four Way Tag: ***
Women's Battle Royal: ***
Nese vs Murphy: **3/4
Rollins vs Brock Lesnar: **1/2
Women's Triple Threat: **1/2
HHH vs Batista: **1/4
Revival vs Jobbers: **
Roman vs Drew: *
Balor vs Bobby Lashley: *
Joe vs Rey: SQUASH
Women's tag match: NR
Men's Battle Royal: NR


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wrestlemania was LONG AS FUCK, and kinda died some as it got longer and longer, but in the end it was a really fun show.

*NO but Recommended - Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy - ***3/4*

*YES to AJ Styles vs Randy Orton*

I expected a great paced match between two veterans, and I got exactly that. I adore them doing different variations of the phenomenal forearm into the RKO tease each time they’ve wrestled, and they did it here. The basis of the match was AJ basically outsmarting Orton, and he did right to the finish. Just a well wrestled match. 

******

*SD Tag Team Championship match - ***1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Shane Mcmahon vs The Miz*

This was sports entertainment as its best. A fun as fuck brawl with Miz just destroying Shane in every way possible with great babyface fire, until the end where Shane got lucky how he landed from that awesome bump because Miz got overzealous (although it was kinda lame). But for a lot of it, I was entertained.

****3/4*

*YES to Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan*

They played this up big, the story going into it was great, and when it started it legit felt like a big time main event. Safe to say, holy fuck did this deliver. 

Daniel Bryan was just unbelievable here. He worked amazing as a heel, nothing flashy, but extremely effective with everything from his facial expressions, his taunting of his old yes chants, to the vicious head stomps he’s been doing that were just brutal. It worked perfectly as Kofi got all of the shine, giving his best babyface performance of his career, fighting against Bryan with everything he had. There was a great spot where he fought out of Bryan’s lebell lock, and just starting throwing this massive forearms to Bryan’s head before giving him stomps of his own to the delight of the crowd. Speaking of which, the match was booked perfectly where the crowd just came unglued the deeper they got, and it was amazing to watch.

This was a perfect climax, with awesome pacing, terrific moments, a molten crowd, and a match that worked perfectly for its intention. I loved it.

*******

*NO but Recommended - Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey*

I did enjoy the match a lot for the most part. They actually were doing some pretty neat spots and were relatively unpredictable throughout, which I guess was the point, since they wanted to have a special match that stood out. I kinda liked the whole chaotic nature of the match, however, at times it did seem rather clunky given they were doing some stuff I never seen any of them too. 

The real question mark was the finish, mostly because I don’t get undermining Becky’s win by having her counter Ronda in a nearly fluke pin that the crowd was confused about. I don’t understand having to protect Ronda after AN ENTIRE YEAR of protecting her for a moment like this, where you could have shifted all of that to Becky or even Charlotte. Instead, It kinda was lame even with Becky winning. Not the finish I would have done. 

But still, Becky fucking won and holy fucking shit if you asked me that this would happen a year ago I would have laughed in your face. :becky2 :becky :beckyhi :becky :becky2

****3/4*


----------



## Master Bate

Dr. Middy said:


> *YES to AJ Styles vs Randy Orton*
> 
> I expected a great paced match between two veterans, and I got exactly that. I adore them doing different variations of the phenomenal forearm into the RKO tease each time they’ve wrestled, and they did it here. The basis of the match was AJ basically outsmarting Orton, and he did right to the finish. Just a well wrestled match.



Oh fuck that match was so good, it took place so early but I was seriously enjoying this match too. Some were shitting on it when it was happening cause it was slow. But I think thought it was good. 3rd best match of the night after the tag match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Bar vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Rusev vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the Smackdown Tag titles at Wrestlemania 35.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston for the WWE title at Wrestlemania 35.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women's title and Smackdown Women's title at Wrestlemania 35.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Ace

WM 35
Yes to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston **** 1/4

Everything else was under 4* IMO.


----------



## Taroostyles

From a live perspective the only great match was Kofi/Bryan. Styles/Orton and Becky/Ronda/Charlotte were really good as well. 

Honestly, everything else was very underwhelming.


----------



## looper007

*YES* Bryan vs Kofi WM 35 *****

What a match these two have, Bryan totally went out there to put over Kofi big and did it with ease. Kofi was fantastic and was a great babyface. The Crowd ate everything they did up. For me cements Bryan as the best in WWE, guy's been on fire since his return and especially his heel turn. Guy's a legend.

*Yes* Smackdown Tag Match ****
*YES* Orton vs Styles ****

*NO* Womens Triple Threat **1/2 
*NO* Lesnar/Rollins **1/2
*NO* Batista/HHH **


----------



## Yeah1993

SHIRLEY said:


> *YES* and 5* - Rock 'n' Roll Express vs. LAX from #JJSB3 Pt.2


I came in here to talk about Mania a little but that can be saved for later b/c WUT @ this happening. Def watching that. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

I'll just copy what I put in the Wrestlemania thread...

*YES to Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan - ******
Fuck the overbooked mess that was Gargano vs Cole, Kofi and Bryan produced the match of the weekend. Both guys produced a wrestling masterclass, story wise the match was great and it was perfectly booked from start to finish. One of the best main roster matches for quite some time.

*YES to Shane McMahon vs The Miz - *****
Second best match of the night, this match was like the attitude era. Both worked their socks off, Shane bumped like crazy as usual and Miz put in one of his best performances of his career. Fuckery finish but the result means Shane is going to be even more of a prick now, can't wait.

*No but recommended to The Usos vs The Bar vs Black/Ricochet vs Nakamura/Rusev - ***3/4*


----------



## Mordecay

***************** To the Womens tag titles match just for the result :lol


----------



## BeOP1

*Yes to : *

AJ v Orton
Kofi v Bryan
Ronda v Becky v Charlotte

Fine Wrestlemania. Some matches felt very rushed but that's what you get with such a long show.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

AJ Styles/Randy Orton ****

Kofi Kingston/Daniel Bryan ****1/2

HHH/Batista ***1/2

Becky/Flair/Ronnie ****


----------



## Gmil2

*AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton* **** YES
*Kofi Kingston vs. Daniel Bryan* ****1/2 YES


----------



## Desecrated

Woke up in the middle of the card.

Kofi vs Bryan **** (Yeah/Recommended)
Roman vs Drew Dud
Joe vs Rey Squash
Triple H vs Batista *1/2. Sensible in some spots but HBK commentary plus the HHH of it all just renders this unwatchable.
Angle vs Corbin Dud
Balor vs Lashley *3/4

Triple threat ***1/2. *** if the finished was botched. To expand on it, I thought the 'botch' added a ton. Becky being the underdog and Ronda unbeatable, getting a sneak victory in against an unbeatable champion who is still very much a rookie just gives it a great ending. At first I came away thinking they've gone Sting/Hogan at Starrcade on us (minus the politicking but to heavily protect the loser) but it just made a very sensible finish. Sure, not the story they were trying to tell if it was botched but... 'shrug'.


----------



## Eliko

*Randy Orton vs. AJ Styles Wrestlemania 35 - YES *










Happy i got to finally see this match. A Dream match i had for years.
Great match and the funny part is that everyone knows they can do so much better, but it's still a strong Mania match for both.
Randy brought his A game, AJ wasn't at his ultra best mode, but still very good. I believe this match needed a BIG RKO SPOT like a 450 into an RKO or even that RKO from the top rope they teased. 

Every other 2 would have probably failed with no title on the line, but it felt bigger than any title match on this show based on their legacies & careers. big props to them for building the match with 2 amazing promos. 
It's hard to put on a classic at Wrestlemania without having at least 20 mins to tell a story, But they still managed to tell a cool effective story.
Really liked the counters, fake outs, awesome selling, The swag and the superstar aura they both had. 

BTW it would have added a lot to the match if they aired the awesome video package that they uploaded to their YT channel before the match.
Only matchup that felt like a Wrestlemania match this year IMO.

After watching the entire show, You can tell that these 2 wrestlers are just a special kind of performers. 

RKO v P1 :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## BK Festivus

Yes to:

AJ Styles vs Randy Orton - Wrestlemania ****
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - Wrestlemania ****3/4


----------



## [email protected]

*YES to : 

Batista v HHH ****
AJ Styles v Randy Orton ****1/4
SD Tag Title 4 Way ****
Becky v Ronda v Charlotte *****


----------



## Rusev Day

*Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston YES*
*Randy Orton vs. AJ Styles YES*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

My matches of mania weekend

Masashi Takeda vs Jonathan Gresham ****(*) - Great match I loved it, I would personally give it the 5. Loved the teasing and the hard hitting back and forth nature, but Takeda building sympathy when the crowd loved him and then using it to garner more interest in the false comeback. Wonderful work.

Minoru Suzuku vs Josh Barnett ****(*) I loved this match, want to give it the 5 as well, but I hated that it ended in a draw. One of the best straight shoot matches ever. So both of these I'd give a 5 but if they aren't they're very very close.

Tony Deppen vs No Legs ***** - absolutely fun match, I didn't care about psychology, the execution was amazing for anyone, not just a dude with no legs. This isn't an all time classic, it's an all time FUN match.

Invisible Man vs Invisible Stan **** - Another great match, the crowd was into it, its silly, but it was absurdly fun. I had a blast.

Masashi Takeda vs Jimmy Lloyd - **** 1/2 - great death match and I just recommend you watch it

LAX vs RNR - **** 1/2 best tag match ive seen in a long time!

There are other matches I enjoyed but might not put as MOTY. Best shows were Bloodsport and JJSBP1. I thought NXT was very good, and I thought Wrestlemania was better than the ROH/NJPW card. Orange Cassidy's show was just fun as hell too. Really good week.


----------



## Donnie

*Okada vs White ****
Fun match, but it felt :larry Just something didn't click for me the way it should have. Might re-watch it at some point to see if I feel different. 

*Taven vs Scrul vs Lethal ****
Fun at points, but looooooooooooooooooooooooooooong as fuck at points. Fun spots here and there, but a lot of dead space. Fuck it, at least that son of bitch Marty didn't win. 

*Naito vs KOTA ***3/4*
When it comes to these two you know it's going to be bonkers, it's just a question of how crazy will these two crazy men take it. This was everything you want. Neck bumps, insane high spots, selling as best they can. I love these two. 

*Buddy Murphy vs Tony Abbs ****
Really fun opener from bell to bell. Tony was hitting all his stuff clean, and Buddy looked awesome as always. Fun finishing run, and a shocking winner. 

*AJ Styles vs Randy Orton *****
Yeah, inject this into my veins, please. Both men are getting up there in age so it was a little slower than I wanted, but fuck me everything hit perfectly, it didn't matter. Orton came to play, and he killed it. THAT SUPERPLEX WAS SEXY AS FUCK. AJ was AJ, he's a little slower, but he's still a king. I adored the story of AJ trying to avoid any RKO variations he might get caught with on the ropes, only to get dropped dead center in the ring. HUGE POP from me for him kicking out, as it's such a protected finisher. Goes to show what it looks like when people protect their shit. AJ countering the counter was :banderas I hope they get a rematch down the line. 

*THUGSOS vs DA BAR vs RUSEV/Naka vs Rico and Moody Blues ***1/2*
Super fun match where everyone shined. Cesaro is a goddamn freak. Balls out finishing run, and it's nice to see the Usos gets the win. 
*
Triple H vs Batista ****
I'm as shocked as you are, folks. HHH's entrance was the worst one yet, and I figured that would be the theme of the match. But somehow these old fucks produced a really cool looking car crash. HHH working a limb for the 4th year in row could have sucked, but him deciding to work Dave's hand with a pair of fucking pliers is a MUCH welcomed change. Dave looked like he was going to die at points, but he kept gutting out it and his stuff looked pretty good. :flair being the difference maker was a WONDERFUL callback to the reign of terror. Well done, you old fucks. 

:miz vs :shane ****1/2*
This was so much goddamn fun, what the hell man! Shane's punches are the worst, but him deciding he wanted to out bump PCO was a SIGHT. Miz did really well here showing he can be a very good face when given a real chance. The finish was actually well done, and didn't bother me at all. The best part was or course MIZ DAD. God bless this odd looking man :lmao 
*
Daniel Bryan w/ROWAN vs Kofi Kingston w/New Day ******
HOLY SHIT! This was everything and more than I could have hoped for. Bryan was incredible in his role from a character perspective, and his wrestling :banderas He's never been a guy who really worked the ribs as his offence was normally neck or arm based, but he KILLED it beating the shit out of Kofi's ribs. One of his greatest preferences in a career full of them. Just on another level on anyone else in the world. He never let up, or got lazy, everything had a purpose. Kofi was incredible, I don't mean to understate that. The fire he displayed was the best of his life, as was his selling, hope spots, and eventual comeback. On a night where he needed to shut a lot of people up, he shoved his foot right up them. Finishing run was the perfect blend of emotion and action. Unlike that disaster in NXT, these guys actually understand how to build a true final run, and how to tell a story. Kofi kicking out of the knee was banderas, and him finally nailing Trouble in Paradise to do it roud 

Just a perfect match. Should have main evented.

Speaking of that
*
Becky vs Ronda vs Charlotte **1/2*
In the most #HISTORIC women's match in WWE history these 3 decide to put on a sloppy, boring underwhelming match. GODDAMN IT. I don't even like Charlotte all that much, and I think she's overrated to an extent, but holy shit compared to the other two she looked like :flair She tried her heart out to make this work, but when you have Becky who is really not that good, sorry but I don't see it. And you've got Ronda whose entire offence is that throw, some punches and a little bit of arm work. It ain't going to work. LOTS of sloppiness in the last 5 minutes, and one of the dumbest endings possible, made everything even worse. Not a good night for the ladies.


----------



## Donnie

AIW Slumber Party Massacre

*Submit Or Surrender Match Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop ****1/2
*HOLY SHIT THIS IS WILD. Garrini starts off with a huge knee, and a crazy tope. They slap each other as hard as possible, and there is SO much hate. Railroad spikes get broken out, AND THEY DO THE JIMMY/BJ SPOT WHERE THEY RUN AT EACH OTHER AND GO FUCKING NUTS WITH SHOTS TO THE FACE. Love it! (There's a bad camera botch as we see Dom sticking the spike in his head to make himself bleed more. Not his fault) A thumbtack bat gets broken out, along with another spike that gets driven into Dom's ear. They fight on the outside on top of the stage, AND JOSH HITS A MOTHERFUCKING AWESOME BOMB THROUGH A ROW OF CHAIRS. JESUS FUCKING CHRIST. Josh keeps it up as he keeps going after the head with spikes and BBQ skewers, both of which get stuck in Dom's head and ear. Dom mounts a really fun comeback where he go nuts on both Josh and his manger. He nails the manager with a gross piledriver onto the apron, BUT IT GIVES JOSH ENOUGH TIME TO GET A CHAIR, AND HE SWINGS IT LIKE A BALL BAT RIGHT TO DOM'S HEAD. From there they handcuff him to the post and pour lighter fluid onto him, and Dom maybe saves his life as he finally quits. 

That was maybe 13 minutes, and ended at the PEAK of madness. This is my shit.
*
Eddie Kingston vs. Shinjiro Otani ***3/4*
Old man Otani vs Last of a Dying breed is a FIGHT to the shock of no one. Eddie isn't gun shy going up against one of his hero's, and Otani will fight anyone. Lots of hard chops to start, before Otani goes after the arm for a while. Really good mean work, and Eddie sells great. They do a LONG facewash spot and it gets a little boring, so Otani kicks his boys Hideki & Takeda in the face at the same time as kicking King :lmao. Eddie fights back and goes after the leg, and he gets mean in revenge. WONDERFUL selling from Otani as you would expect. Otani gets the crowd to chant for by shouting his own name roud. It turns back into a fight and they beat the absolute shit out of one another. Otani survives the BACKFIST TO THE FUTURE. He fights back and hits a gross German that drops Eddie on his head, and he follows up with a Lariatooooooooooooo to win.

*NICK FUCKING GAGE vs Mance Warner ***1/2*
Very few things in wrestling, or in life tbh are as fun as a Gage match. He always brings this feeling of unpredictability because of his legit problems, so you never know what he might do. Mance is a wild boy himself, and he more than carries his own throughout. They brawl all over the building and its lots of fun. Lots of chairs getting thrown as hard as possible to the face, so if you like that than you'll like this. They use a door to murder each other for a while, and Gage gets the win a series of piledrivers onto it

*AIW Absolute Title Four Way Match 
PB Smooth (c) vs. Matthew Justice vs. Tim Donst vs. Tom Lawlor ****
Fun way to end a great show. Sadly, it's not amazing as Smooth is pretty bad, and it drags at points. But Filthy and Justice rule. I've never seen Justice before this, but man did he win me over with his manic energy and willingness to go balls out on his offence by risking it all. Lawlor wins when he chokes Smooth out cold. 

AIW has made me a fan. Going to watch more of their stuff


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston - YES!*

I actually had to watch this two times back to back right away, because of how great it was. It's no secret that Daniel Bryan is my favorite wrestler & I truly think that he is the greatest to ever do it - I sure have seen A LOT of his matches, and I feel pretty confident in saying that this easily was one of his greatest performances, maybe even THE greatest. Man, I have loved the whole story they have been telling with Bryan's heel run & Kofi catching that lightning in bottle w/ his crowd reactions - I loved that "...and you should be (scared), because you know what comes next!" line from their contract signing, and the hype video played that line up perfectly. Another thing that stuck to me as the bell rang was the look on Bryan's face - he had a smug, cocky smile on his face, as the whole crowd chants for Kofi. It's the exact same situation that was going in the beginning of Bryan vs. HHH from WM30, but now with Bryan as the bad guy. Just a cool little touch I thought. The match starts & Kofi gets a very good shine to start it off - Bryan does some nice work on the mat & tries to punish him, but Kofi has all the momentum in the world so he is on fire. THEN he hits the announce table, ribs first as he tries to do a diving attack to Bryan on the outside. That's when Bryan's punishment segment starts, and it's just oh so wonderful; he is LASER FOCUSED on attacking that mid-section that Kofi just hurt w/ the dive - he goes to it with kicks, knees, holds, you name it. The whole Bryan control segment is just unbelievably amazing, and the little teases of a Kofi rally are awesome - loved the elbows he delivered w/ the crowd chanting YES with each one of them. Bryan cutting off those comeback attempts is of course awesome as well, and one of the highlights of the entire match was him countering Kofi's double stomp attempt into a Boston Crab. He put that hold in DEEP & Kofi sold his ass off in it. Continuing the fantastic mid-section psychology, I really loved that during the yay-boo striking exchange, Bryan won it by going after the stomach w/ a flurry of punches. A yet ANOTHER amazing mid-section psychology moment was him delivering some elbows to Kofi's ribs to keep the LeBell Lock locked in. So simple, but so terrific!



Another thing that was outstanding about Bryan's performance was his facial expressions & playing of the crowd - that sarcastic YES chant as he was getting ready to hit the knee was amazing, and his facial expressions during the final LeBell Lock were astonishingly good; first he is cocky as shit, with a real bastard smile on his face, but then as Kofi refuses to die, it goes to desperation real quickly. It could've been really cheesy done by some other top wrestlers of top promotions (shout out to Gargano & Omega  ), but Bryan is a master of facial selling, he knows exactly how much he should emote to sell the thing & he never goes too far with it to make it embarrassing - in my eyes anyways.

Overall, what can I even say? This was a masterful display of professional wrestling by the greatest who has ever done it. I don't want to say it was a carryjob, as Kofi definitely brought the goods & his whole story + connection with the fans added a TON, but this really was Daniel Bryan's masterpiece through & through. Everything from his facial expressions, selling, perfect timing of the cutoffs, to his vicious attack on the mid-section -- EVERYTHING he did was just about perfect. One of the greatest single match performances ever anywhere by anyone.

It's gonna be real hard to top it as the MOTY, but I don't want to say it's impossible, because you never know what the goddamn GOAT has planned in his back pocket. *******


----------



## Donnie

NASTY DID THE DAMN THING :banderas roud 

Truly one of the best performances of Bryan's entire career. Fuck anyone who says he isn't a GOAT contender.


----------



## antoniomare007

I'm finally in 100% agreement with Nasty in a match


----------



## IronCap

*Randy Orton vs. AJ Styles Hell YES*
Everything so crisp. Great back and forth. Watched it twice and loved it!


----------



## Corey

Bryan vs. Kofi - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Miz/Shane (**** 1/2)*), Orton/Styles (**** 3/4*), and the Smackdown Tag Title match (**** 1/2*) were all really good as well. Good enough Mania for me outside of the man event feeling VERY rushed to go along with a questionable finish.

Btw Rollins' entrance was cool as fuck.


----------



## MC

Daniel Bryan delivered an all time classic performance. Consider me shocked :bryanlol


----------



## Dr. Middy

We found the one match LITERALLY everybody agreed was awesome. :mark:

God bless :bryan and :kofi


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought that Styles vs. Orton was very underwhelming myself. Their SD match from early '17 is sooo much better - I did like the Phenomenal Forearm fakeout here + the legwork was good, but overall there was little to no heat (I know about the lights situation that distracted the vocal majority of the crowd, very unfortunate) & it just felt soulless. **1/4

Loved the SD tag title match though. Awesome get your shit in sprint, with the Ricochet vs. Cesaro exchanges being the highlight. ***1/2

Shane vs. Miz was also really fun. Probably the best Shane singles match ever tbh. Dude was so good as the dickhead heel. ***1/2


----------



## DammitChrist

Wrestlemania 35 having plenty of nice MOTY candidates for many folks on here :wow


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll give my nominations later when I have time, but Bryan is the best in the world right now.

People can say Okada or Omega or Styles or whoever and that's fine. But there is no one in the world who can create and evoke as emotion as he did along with Kofi in wrestling right now, positive or negative while still doing all the MOVEZ.

As great as KofiMania was, it doesn't work or work as well without Bryan.


----------



## Taroostyles

Kofi/Bryan-****3/4
Styles/Orton-****
4 Way Tag-***3/4
Shane/Miz-***1/2
Nese/Murphy-***1/2
Need to watch the main event again. Nothing else really close.


----------



## manofsomefaith

Just looking at matches I thought were ***+

Kofi/Bryan: ****1/2 - really great match, definitely the best match of the show. Great pacing, technically sound, emotional investment, it had the lot. Personally, I would've liked to see Bryan kick out of the Trouble in Paradise. With Kofi kicking out of a Running Knee, the symmetry would have built a real uncertainty over whether or not Kofi could get the job done, amping up the drama before he finally hits a second TiP for the win. The ending was fine, but not amazing, and that (along with a slightly disappointing lack of suplexes from Bryan to punish Kofi's back!) was what stopped this match from reaching that classic ***** level, for me. Still, a fantastic match and moment nevertheless!

Becky/Charlotte/Ronda: ***3/4 - on the way to being ****+, but the abrupt, dubious ending hurt it, and lessened Becky's moment. I generally love triple threats, and this was no different. A really good pace, intensity, plenty of action, and I enjoy the scrappiness of Ronda's matches - they tend to feel more "real" than most WWE matches, to me anyway. The double Natural Selection didn't look great, Charlotte's table bump didn't look as impactful as it should have done, and the loud spot-calling at times (the Spanish Fly off the ropes) also meant this wasn't quite on the level I was hoping, and there were a few spots they could have done (Charlotte's corkscrew moonsault, a double Piper's Pit, a double Disarm-Her maybe?) to add to the "main-event feel", but didn't do - however, it was still frenetic, fun, and a match I'm looking forward to watching back.

Murphy/Nese: ***1/2 - the crowd didn't really care, but I thought this was really good, hopefully Murphy makes his way to RAW or Smackdown soon.

Smackdown Tag Titles: ***1/2 - really good, with another 5 minutes it could have been ****+, but I enjoyed it as it was.

Miz/Shane: ***1/4 - took a bit of a while to get going, and wasn't the most even/back-and-forth of matches, but I loved the fighting through the crowd, it felt like a real Attitude Era throwback, and the finish was very memorable, so this was good stuff.

Batista/HHH: *** - it was slow and plodding at points, and the crowd struggled to stay with it, but it was duly brutal, they took some cool bumps, the nose-ring spot was memorable. Overall, a good match, and good farewell for Batista; but I'd like to see Triple take a bit of a step back; not to retire, but to let some younger, quicker, higher-stamina current superstars get the longest match of the night from here-on. Possibly? Please?

Orton/Styles: *** - Quite surpised by the amount of praise for this on the forum! It was a solid enough match, but underwhelming given the high expectations. It was too slow to be anything special; sure, it was crisp, the moves were there, there were a couple of nice dodges/feints of the RKO, but it didn't feel like a big deal, and I never felt excited by it. AJ's yet to have a classic WM match, with his match against Shane being the closest he's come so far... Hopefully that changes next year

There were a couple of other decent enough matches, but nothing worth mentioning here. I was very happy to see Seth win the title, but really thought they could have a great match if Brock was motivated. Sadly, that wasn't booked to happen here, so match-quality wise that might have been the biggest disappointment. Also a bit of a shame that Joe vs Rey was a squash, but if Rey's injured, fair enough

It was a "Moments more than Matches" sort of show, overall. Absolutely nowhere near the quality of Takeover, but hey, the big 3 babyfaces won, and we got Thuganomics Cena, so I won't complain too much! It's just a bit of a shame because WrestleMania should be about _moments_ *and* _matches_; WrestleMania III is memorable because of both Hogan/Andre (moment) and Savage/Steamboat (match), right? I think WWE had the opportunity to have 3 world title matches that delivered both as matches and moments, but only Kofi vs Bryan delivered on both fronts. Seth's moment was great, but the match was sacrificed in the process. The main-event match was in my opinion mostly really good, but the rushed finish weakened the moment a lot. Those are my current thoughts, anyway


----------



## SHIRLEY

Blackcraft may have stolen the sports entertainment segments award :CENA


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah the finish definitely takes away from the main event, whether it was planned or not. 

I get that Ronda is a bigger star outside of WWE but it was her last match apparently, there shouldn't have been any controversy with the Becky win. I honestly would have preferred her tapping out Charlotte in the middle than the finish we got.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> I'll give my nominations later when I have time, but Bryan is the best in the world right now.
> 
> People can say Okada or Omega or Styles or whoever and that's fine. But there is no one in the world who can create and evoke as emotion as he did along with Kofi in wrestling right now, positive or negative while still doing all the MOVEZ.
> 
> *As great as KofiMania was, it doesn't work or work as well without Bryan.*


I wish more people would admit that, I've fought with someone on here cause I said without Bryan this Kofi thing wouldn't have got over as much as it did. And the person said Bryan deserved no credit. Kofi has done brilliantly for himself but without Bryan as the heel it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE WrestleMania 35: Kofi Kingston vs. Daniel Bryan*

You talk about a match that just had you completely emotionally invested. As cynical of a fan as I can be, this match had me hooked on every near fall, every swing in momentum, every big move, etc.

I mean you look at some of the counter wrestling, it was awesome. The transitions, awesome. Bryan's heel work, awesome. Some of the moves they busted out, awesome. I particularly loved the stuff near the end with Kofi and Bryan ground and pounding on each other while Bryan tried to lock in the Lebell Lock.

If I have one nitpick, I wish the winning fall could have happened more out of nowhere. The way they did it was fine, but imagine Bryan about to hit one last big move and then Kofi hits one last Trouble in Paradise out of nowhere for that big shock pop. But that's my only nitpick. In a way it was more of an experience than a match, and even as a match it was great.


I'll have more nominations later, but I can't say enough good things about that match.


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Daniel Bryan (c) vs Kofi Kingston @ WWE Wrestlemania 35 ******
_I spent the last 30 minutes trying to write a decent bit about this match like I normally do with all the matches I rate this high, but all I feel really needs to be said is that this match was incredibly special and my rating, as well as many of the other ratings and opinions in here speak for themselves. Professional wrestling is incredibly simple, and everything about the match itself and the greater story surrounding it are a testament to that._


----------



## antoniomare007

I actually liked the way they did the finish. It was a definitive win for the babyface. Kofi overcame the knee, the LeBell Lock, power through it, got revenge with the head stomps and then hit Toutble in Paradise for the 1-2-3. Kayfabe wise the babyface was just better and that's perfect for the story they were trying to tell. No finisher trade off or flash win, Kofi earned that W and was the better man. It's the best way to legitimize him as champ. 

It was the same as Cena vs Bryan at Summerslam 2013. Were Bryan fucking dominated the last few minutes and then debuted the running knee for the W. 

I also think that Kofi/Bryan will age even better with time, just like Cena/Bryan.


That's our best in the world


----------



## Paul_Smackage

*YES :*

Orton-AJ
SD Tag 4 Way
Women Main Event


----------



## El Ingobernable

*YES *

*War Raiders-Ricochet & Black ****
AJ Styles-Randy Orton ****1/4
Kofi Kingston-Daniel Bryan ****3/4
Ibushi-Naito ****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

manofsomefaith said:


> Orton/Styles: *** - Quite surpised by the amount of praise for this on the forum!


I find it baffling, but I also love it at the same time. Seems like the general consensus pretty much everywhere else is that it was a very underwhelming match - but it's sitting at over 10 nominations here now


----------



## Taroostyles

Stylistically that match was more Orton than Styles and I think that's why there are so many varying takes on it. They are very different workers as far as pace, storytelling, etc. 

I thought it was a great match that just didnt live up to expectations.


----------



## MC

AJ was pretty meh but Orton, in my opinion, did an excellent job of beating him up. :draper2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Daniel Bryan (c) v. Kofi Kingston, Wrestlemania 35 - **** (YES !)*

Nothing else is worth nominating, Nese/Murphy was real good though (*** 1/2) I really wanted to love Orton/Styles but it felt like a carbon copy of their SD TV match from 2017 with less crowd involvement due to the lights. The match really never got out of second gear.


----------



## Taroostyles

Haven't watched all of Takeover yet still need to see Dream/Riddle and the tag match but here's my noms

Walter/Dunne-****1/2
Cole/Gargano-****3/4
Cobb/Ospreay-****1/4
Bandido/Lee/Ishimori-****1/4
GOD/Briscoes/LIJ/Villains-****1/4
Naito/Ibushi-****3/4
Taven/Lethal/Scurll-****
White/Okada-****3/4
Styles/Orton-****
Kofi/Bryan-****3/4

Out of those I would say Kofi/Bryan or Naito/Ibushi were my favorite.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Minoru Suzuki vs. Josh Barnett - ****1/2 FUCK YEH! MOTY


----------



## TD Stinger

Besides Kofi and Bryan, I'm also saying Yes to the following matches at WrestleMania:

*WWE WrestleMania: Tony Nese vs. Buddy Murphy*

They had the hard task of opening the show with a stadium still filling up and had a really kick ass CW match.

*WWE WrestleMania: The Miz vs. Shane McMahon*

The perfect elements of silly and crazy in pro wrestling. Everything from security being so awful that Miz's dad can just hop the rail, Miz's dad squaring up to face Miz, Shane being a great chickenshit heel, Miz kicking Shane's ass all over the stadium, etc.

Then they get to the international commentary area and you had like 8 tables falling over and all the commentators huddling together and trying to get away from Miz. It was hilarious. And then Shane takes a bump off the top of a golf cart and THEN to the concrete floor which looked like it sucked. And to end it all there was a Superplex off a platform to the floor. Loved it.

*WWE WrestleMania: Batista vs. Triple H*

Yeah I liked this match. And honestly I don't see how people can't like this match. I mean the hate I've seen feels like typical HHH hate which I get. But you had HHH trying to break Batista's fingers with channelocks, trying to rip out his nose ring.

Right from the start they set this brutal tone. You go from there and they're trying to put each other through the tables with some vicious bumps until one finally broke. Some big bumps on the stairs in the ring where HHH was bumping his ass off. And to end it you get a nice surprise in Ric coming out and HHH flys in for a Superman Sledgehammer shot. That just sounds cool.

Like you can make your jokes about the match but for a match as late as it was in the show, I was highly entertained.

Now for some thoughts on the rest of the rest of the show:

*Both Battle Royals were fun for what they were. Both had nice little mini stories and moments that got the crowd involved. The SNL guys were examples of good celebrity involvement.

*For a match with no build, The Revival and Hawkins/Ryder had a really fun match. Typical good Revial heel work cutting off the ring, Hawkins gets a great hot tag, there's some really good action, including a Brainbuster on the floor from Dawson. And Hawkins gets a nice moment for himself.

*Rollins vs. Lesnar wasn't much of a match but it was a hell of a way to set the tone for the show. I loved how Heyman said Brock is wrestling now if he's not main eventing. Fits with his character. And while it wasn't clean, Rollins took advantage of the situation and really hammered home how deadly that finisher can be, even against Brock. Again, not much a match to talk about, but a great way to create positive energy at the start of the show.

*AJ vs. Orton unfortunately had to deal with a distracted crowd because of bad lighting. And it's a case where you think the action in the match isn't clicking but it's really not the case. Overall it was a solid match. I like Orton's huge Superplex and some of AJ's counters. And I like how they clearly have remembered each other's matches in the past and they had each other scouted.

*The 4 Way SD Tag Title Tag was a fun sprint. Cesaro and Sheamus's big spot was hilarious. Not much else to say.

*The Women's 4 Way had a couple cool spots but at this point I was just thinking ahead to other matches.

*Whether Mysterio was hurt or not, the quick squash with Joe was the right move.

*Roman vs. Drew was a nothing match that just made Drew look like a clear step below Roman.

*Highlight of Angle vs. Corbin was Angle going for one last Moonsault. Other than that this was just about the stuff afterwards.

*For the spot they were in, Balor and Lashley had a fun match. Balor's entrance was amazing. They hit some nice quick spots. Balor's Powerbomb into the Coup de Grace was nice way to end things. Good stuff.

*The main event had good moments but overall didn't come off as good as it could have. I love Charlotte, but the most interesting parts of this match was when Becky and Ronda were going 1 on 1. And it just hammered home to me that this should have been the match. And the thing is, it all would have been fine if Becky just tapped Ronda out clean. But they had to make things complicated.


----------



## MC

*Stardom American Dream In The Big Apple 05/04* 

*Yes To: Momo Watanabe vs Utami Hayashishita ****1/2*

I said to Yaffa earlier that Bryan may have just earned the "Best In the world" title again but goddamn Momo made me question that deceleration by giving a a great performance and yet another fantastic match up in 2019. Laying in the kicks, not showing any sign of a reprieve for her tag partner and basically her protoge (despite being younger, she is far more experienced). At one point nailing some kicks across the spine of Utami before feigning another and hitting one in the throat topped off w/ a checky little grin. Utami put in a great defensive show, using some of her wicked judo techniques to switch momentum as well as selling excellently. The entire match was really well paced too and didn't have too much excess - allowing good, climactic finishing stretch. I also want to put over Fumi on commentary too. Great idea having him for this show, using his expertise and knowledge to put over the wrestlers and the company big time. Only thing this was missing was Fuka announcing the match; miss her.


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm in the camp that found WM to be rather underwhelming. Highest rated match I had was Kofi/Bryan at ****. Great match, Bryan was fantastic as usual, I loved him torturing Kofi with all those submissions (including that sweet Lion Tamer), and Kofi 'hulking up' was neat. But I didn't see anything to push it into overly noteworthy territory, so I guess I'm somewhat surprised by all the 5* praise. Maybe I need to rewatch it. Still, I was mega pissed that WWE spoilt the result by clearly showing another championship under the cloth at ringside before Bryan had even made his entrance.

Aside from that, I had the SD Tag Title 4-way at ***3/4, AJ/Orton at ***1/2 and the main event at ***1/2 (although geez ladies, can we keep the chatting to each other down a bit? The next Botchamania 'you talk too much' segment is going to be that entire match!).


----------



## Martins

antoniomare007 said:


> I actually liked the way they did the finish. It was a definitive win for the babyface. Kofi overcame the knee, the LeBell Lock, power through it, got revenge with the head stomps and then hit Toutble in Paradise for the 1-2-3. Kayfabe wise the babyface was just better and that's perfect for the story they were trying to tell. No finisher trade off or flash win, Kofi earned that W and was the better man. It's the best way to legitimize him as champ.
> 
> *It was the same as Cena vs Bryan at Summerslam 2013. Were Bryan fucking dominated the last few minutes and then debuted the running knee for the W. *
> 
> I also think that Kofi/Bryan will age even better with time, just like Cena/Bryan.
> 
> 
> That's our best in the world


Was going to make this very same association, because I absolutely *LOVED IT.*

Dunno if it was intended as a callback to that, but the way Kofi came out of the corner so decidedly to hit TiP was perfectly executed as a way to show no doubt in who was better last night, except he took far more punishment than Bryan did in the Cena match. Which in turn made things even better.

"Heel Bryan" wasn't out last night, "Cunt Bryan" was and that's why he's the best in the world. From the moment he came back in my mind I immediately thought "ah cool, no more doubts about who the best in the world right now is", and that thought was perfectly vindicated last night.

*YES* to Kofi vs. Bryan *****1/2+*


Aside from that, no nominations but boy was Wrestlemania fucking *LIT* :mark by far a more fun show than it's been in years, everything else was either good, bearable or not bad enough to bring my mood down which in my book makes for a very positive 'Mania experience.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Haven't watched all of Takeover yet still need to see Dream/Riddle and the tag match but here's my noms
> 
> Walter/Dunne-****1/2
> Cole/Gargano-****3/4
> Cobb/Ospreay-****1/4
> Bandido/Lee/Ishimori-****1/4
> GOD/Briscoes/LIJ/Villains-****1/4
> Naito/Ibushi-****3/4
> Taven/Lethal/Scurll-****
> White/Okada-****3/4
> Styles/Orton-****
> Kofi/Bryan-****3/4
> 
> Out of those I would say Kofi/Bryan or Naito/Ibushi were my favorite.


Pretty much agree with you about you're Favorites, would personally give 5 stars to Kofi/Bryan, Naiti/Ibushi and Walter/Dunne. Great matches.



MC said:


> *Stardom American Dream In The Big Apple 05/04*
> 
> *Yes To: Momo Watanabe vs Utami Hayashishita ****1/2*
> 
> I said to Yaffa earlier that Bryan may have just earned the "Best In the world" title again but goddamn Momo made me question that deceleration by giving a a great performance and yet another fantastic match up in 2019. Laying in the kicks, not showing any sign of a reprieve for her tag partner and basically her protoge (despite being younger, she is far more experienced). At one point nailing some kicks across the spine of Utami before feigning another and hitting one in the throat topped off w/ a checky little grin. Utami put in a great defensive show, using some of her wicked judo techniques to switch momentum as well as selling excellently. The entire match was really well paced too and didn't have too much excess - allowing good, climactic finishing stretch. I also want to put over Fumi on commentary too. Great idea having him for this show, using his expertise and knowledge to put over the wrestlers and the company big time. Only thing this was missing was Fuka announcing the match; miss her.


Momo is so damn good, it's not even funny. she's still only 19. She could easily surpass Io as Stardom best ever worker if she continues getting better. I wish she didn't act like a mini Io as leader for QQ, if she started showing her own personality would be a nice change of pace. But that's just a nitpick.

Utami, is such a talent for someone with her experience. Many call her Roman Reigns of Stardom, don't get it she loses to the main eventers but beats the talent in and around her. She's definitely not booked like a unbeatable force. Her and Momo are going to be the two big stars for Stardom going forward, but I'm still waiting for Stardom to pull the trigger on AZM and Starlight Kid as those two are fantastic for their age.

The commentary team got a ton of slack by die hard Stardom fans, but they forget that maybe a new audience were watching for the first time. Fuka was great and she's definitely missed but I do love Yurie though.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Dr. Middy said:


> We found the one match LITERALLY everybody agreed was awesome. :mark:
> 
> God bless :bryan and :kofi


I disagree, it was just a good match :|

I am a stick in the mud, I enjoyed it dammit.


----------



## Donnie

CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning.

*Dasher Hatfield vs Mr Touchdown (Ladder Match) ***3/4*
Well, this was wonderful. Story is that Touchdown was the Grand Prix champion, but he got injured so his step cousin (It's CHIKARA, just go with it) Dasher was named interim champion in his place. He defended it a whole bunch, and when Touchdown got cleared and wanted it back, Dasher turned on him. Simple effective storytelling. Touchdown is spitting mad, and he unleashes hell on his family in great fashion. Always love it when HATE is bought into Ladder matches as a way to cover up for them not just going right for the belt. His leg still isn't fully healed, so Dasher has a target and we get some really viscous work throughout. Touchdown's selling is pretty good, which further helps it. They escalate it really well, and it reaches the point where you sense it's all about to end. They build some ladder houses, and both men die in gross ways. They fight on top of the classic HUGE ladder [SPOILER="Spoiler for ending :cozy]and Dasher surprisingly murders Touchdown with a powerbomb, and that gives him time to pull the belt down. Really fun match, with a winner I didn't expect because of the story. But the beauty of wrestling is that sometimes it doesn't go the way we want, and we get to sit back and see and enjoy the next step[/SPOILER]


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My top three matches from* Wrestlemania weekend:*

*1.) Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: New York - *****
2.) Pete Dunne © v. WALTER, NXT Takeover: New York - **** ½
3.) Tetsuya Naito © v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Supercard - **** ½*

Pretty darn good weekend for wrasslin.


----------



## Donnie

*Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy (10/4/19) ****1/4*
Holy Shit, this was absolutely bonkers. Just a wild, wild match with fantastic escalation, and a crazy final few minutes. This is my jam.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title on the 205 Live (4/9/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Donnie

*Shane Strickland vs Zack Sabre Jnr ****1/2*
Oh, wow this rules. I didn't think they would match up well, and they make me eat shit by having great chemistry. Zack comes in with the arm on his mind, and he tries to grind Shane down until he can kill it, but Shane surprises him by really holding his own, and going after Windy Man's leg when ever he can. Its a really cool chess match between them. Selling from both is top notch, and I have to say that Shane has grown me a whole lot this year. He's really good. Final run is fun, and the chess game they've been playing ends with Zack tricking Shane into going to the top thinking he can end with a big move, only for Zack to catch and trap him. He bends the arms and legs back until Shane quits.

*Billy Ostrich vs Bandido ***1/2*
You know what you get here, and if you like them you'll like this. Peak of the match is Billy doing a frog splash into the crowd. STORMBREAKER does the deal. 
*
Eddie Kingston vs Masato Tanaka ***1/2*
Really fun sprint from two tough motherfuckers. Eddie brings that manic energy as only he can, and Tanaka is STILL a killer.

NIGHT 2
Only match that I really loved, and thought ruled was this 

*Darby Allin vs Black Taurus ***1/2 *
Standard super fun Darby match with a big guy beating the snot out of him. Taurus is a good big man, and I like what I see from him with his offence. Darby is Darby, he's a lunatic who will destroy himself to win. He goes too far and ends up dying for it. Really fun final few minutes before the big fella kills him with a GROSS sit out spike powerbomb


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Im late I know but...

Yes to Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - WM


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Minoru Suzuki v. Josh Barnett, Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport - **** ¼ (YES !)*


----------



## Donnie

A ton of matches are going to get reviewed by days end, but THIS one needs it's own post. Last night I was talking to @Obfuscation about Spring Break and this match, and I said I saw it getting a ton of praise calling it maybe the best Death Match in US history, and she said that praise might not be far off, and Holy Fuck was she not kidding. 

Masashi Takeda vs Jimmy Lloyd (ANYTHING GOES DEATH MATCH-SPRING BREAK PART 1) *****
This is only 8 minutes, and as a result it's a Deathmatch sprint with two of the most insane motherfuckers alive today. They start off on the mat to feel each other out, and like Takeda vs Gresh the night before, you can feel it's all about to break down. It does when they say fuck it, and start LIGHTTUBE WAR, and Jimmy gets an absolute fucking gusher to get the crimson mask. They keep killing each other with gross shots, including one where Takeda stomps down on a tube set across Jimmy's arm. They break out the gusset plates, AND HAVE A GODDAMN HEADBUTT WAR WITH THEM. AND TAKEDA PUTS A TUBE IN JIMMY'S MOUTH AND HITS A WHITE RUSSIAN LEG SWEEP WHICH BREAKS IT OFF AS THEY HIT THE GROUND. JESUS CHRIST. Jimmy gets his revenge with a huge Lighttube splash. Takeda brings out a Razor Board and one with Scissors stuck in it. He puts the Scissors board across Jimmy's face, AND HE HITS A RUNNING KNEE THAT DRIVES ONE OF THEM INTO JIMMY'S CHEST JUST UNDER HIS THROAT. OH MY GOD, THAT'S ONE OF SICKEST THING'S I'VE EVER SEEN. Jimmy doesn't register it at first, and once he realises it, he yanks it out and goes back to work like the lunatic he is. He throws some sweet forearms BEFORE HE HITS A RAZOR'S EDGE THROUGH THE RAZOR BOARD.. Takeda somehow survives it because he's not human. They start throwing forearms again, and then they trade Dragon Suplex's and they do the fighting spirit no sell spots in glass, and proceed to break tubes over their own heads in a sign of absolute defiance too the other. They take it back to 02/03 with one of the most infamous Deathmatch tools in a Weed Whacker. Jimmy's arm gets further ripped open by it. Takeda uses a door covered with lighttubes to German Jimmy through them, he then kicks a bunch of tubes into his chest, AND JIMMY KICKS OUT AT ONE. HOLY SHIT. He survives a Lighttube senton before Takeda slams the back of his head through a pile of the tubes to finally end it. 

That was legit one of the most insane, out of control matches I've ever watched. They took a genre that can sometimes be really dull because most of them don't do anything new or different, and they turned the volume all the way up to 11. This is must watch for any Deathmatch fan, and for anyone who needs something completely different in their lives. 

I love GCW so much.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> A ton of matches are going to get reviewed by days end, but THIS one needs it's own post. Last night I was talking to @Obfuscation about Spring Break and this match, and I said I saw it getting a ton of praise calling it maybe the best Death Match in US history, and she said that praise might not be far off, and Holy Fuck was she not kidding.
> 
> Masashi Takeda vs Jimmy Lloyd (ANYTHING GOES DEATH MATCH-SPRING BREAK PART 1) *****
> This is only 8 minutes, and as a result it's a Deathmatch sprint with two of the most insane motherfuckers alive today. They start off on the mat to feel each other out, and like Takeda vs Gresh the night before, you can feel it's all about to break down. It does when they say fuck it, and start LIGHTTUBE WAR, and Jimmy gets an absolute fucking gusher to get the crimson mask. They keep killing each other with gross shots, including one where Takeda stomps down on a tube set across Jimmy's arm. They break out the gusset plates, AND HAVE A GODDAMN HEADBUTT WAR WITH THEM. AND TAKEDA PUTS A TUBE IN JIMMY'S MOUTH AND HITS A WHITE RUSSIAN LEG SWEEP WHICH BREAKS IT OFF AS THEY HIT THE GROUND. JESUS CHRIST. Jimmy gets his revenge with a huge Lighttube splash. Takeda brings out a Razor Board and one with Scissors stuck in it. He puts the Scissors board across Jimmy's face, AND HE HITS A RUNNING KNEE THAT DRIVES ONE OF THEM INTO JIMMY'S CHEST JUST UNDER HIS THROAT. OH MY GOD, THAT'S ONE OF SICKEST THING'S I'VE EVER SEEN. Jimmy doesn't register it at first, and once he realises it, he yanks it out and goes back to work like the lunatic he is. He throws some sweet forearms BEFORE HE HITS A RAZOR'S EDGE THROUGH THE RAZOR BOARD.. Takeda somehow survives it because he's not human. They start throwing forearms again, and then they trade Dragon Suplex's and they do the fighting spirit no sell spots in glass, and proceed to break tubes over their own heads in a sign of absolute defiance too the other. They take it back to 02/03 with one of the most infamous Deathmatch tools in a Weed Whacker. Jimmy's arm gets further ripped open by it. Takeda uses a door covered with lighttubes to German Jimmy through them, he then kicks a bunch of tubes into his chest, AND JIMMY KICKS OUT AT ONE. HOLY SHIT. He survives a Lighttube senton before Takeda slams the back of his head through a pile of the tubes to finally end it.
> 
> That was legit one of the most insane, out of control matches I've ever watched. They took a genre that can sometimes be really dull because most of them don't do anything new or different, and they turned the volume all the way up to 11. This is must watch for any Deathmatch fan, and for anyone who needs something completely different in their lives.
> 
> I love GCW so much.


:mark:

The match was a bloodbath within about 45 seconds thanks to the gusset plates. Jimmy bleeding buckets and then some, but no big deal, because in only a few short minutes he's gonna have SCISSORS STUCK IN HIS CHEST. (I know you realized it in the moment, but that was THAT spot I was referring to) Absolutely amazing match. I've watched it three times already. I should watch Bloodsport, but Joey's shows have already spoiled me. Dunno if my body can handle it. Ok, it can. Perhaps tomorrow. Praise GCW.

Also: big shout or YES or ADD or whatever the thingy people want to see for LA Park vs Masato Tanaka from Janela's Spring Break III Part II. The two vets not to be outdone by the classic Deathmatch the night before decided to obliterate each other in a wild sprint of their own. Park still ruling the world well into the first quarter of 2019.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> :mark:
> 
> The match was a bloodbath within about 45 seconds thanks to the gusset plates. Jimmy bleeding buckets and then some, but no big deal, because in only a few short minutes he's gonna have SCISSORS STUCK IN HIS CHEST. (I know you realized it in the moment, but that was THAT spot I was referring to) Absolutely amazing match. I've watched it three times already. I should watch Bloodsport, but Joey's shows have already spoiled me. Dunno if my body can handle it. Ok, it can. Perhaps tomorrow. Praise GCW.
> 
> Also: big shout or YES or ADD or whatever the thingy people want to see for LA Park vs Masato Tanaka from Janela's Spring Break III Part II. The two vets not to be outdone by the classic Deathmatch the night before decided to obliterate each other in a wild sprint of their own. Park still ruling the world well into the first quarter of 2019.


I was Jimmy in that moment of shock until it hit us both. Guts the size of SID in abundance right there. I've seen twice it already :cozy Few more watches before weeks end. 

BLOODSPORT is a wonderful, wonderful show. Each match has it's own unique feel to them. I think you'll love Gresham vs Takeda, and Frank Mir's promo. 

Currently watching the CLUSTERFUCK. This is on another level of fuckery from our favourite Bad Boy. 

Yeah, I'll co-sign Tanaka vs LA PARK. Grumpy old men beating the snot of each other. Tanaka no selling chair shots to the dome to show he's still the king, and Park throwing himself into everything he does without a care in the world. That finish was nasty as hell. ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

Def excited for all of Bloodsport. There might not be any Riddle around, but for everything else in store, looking grand. The uniqueness is what I like most about the event.

Necro and his mustache. All the praise for that alone. Things only get better. That's how you make 86 minutes into something memorable. Then SHLAK shows up, chucks people into the crowd and I feel matches like that should never end.

When the chairman of pro wrestling busts out a door to smash Tanaka into to win, I know wrestling is doing a-ok.


----------



## Donnie

Necro looking like an antique dealer from a classic horror film, only to show himself as crazy person. I've loved everything about this, but Necro playing boss of the corners sitting in each one waiting for someone silly enough to come near him so he can throw a NECRO PUNCH is the best part.

SHLAK and Necro having a 60 second punch off was surreal, but it was something we needed in our lives. Same goes for G-Raver shoving needles into Swoggle's stupid face :banderas 

Also, Joey booking a man with no legs in front of a crowd like this, only for them to fully embrace him is one of the most wholesome things I've seen in wrestling


----------



## DELITE

I'm baaack









*16 Carat Gold
*Dragunov vs Sekimoto *****1/4 No but highly recommended*
David Starr vs Walter *****1/2 Yes!*
Walter vs Fenix ****3/4*
Bobby Guns vs Absolute Andy ****3/4*

*Takeover New Jersey*
Black and Ricochet vs War Raiders ***1/4*
Dream vs Riddle ****3/4 - Bro, no but recommended*
Walter vs Dunne ***** - No but highly recommended*
Women's Four Way *****
Gargano vs Cole ****1/4*


WM
Seth vs Brock *N/R *
Styles vs Orton ****
4 Way Raw TT Championship ***1/4*
Mcmahon vs The Miz *****
4 Way Womens TT Championship* **
Kingston vs Bryan *****1/2 YES*
Joe vs Mysterio *NR*, oh old Joe I miss you so much..
Reigns vs McIntyre* ****
Triple H vs Batista* **1/4*
Corbin vs Angle **1/2*
Lashley vs Demon **3/4*
First Ever Womens Main Event of Wrestlemania ***3/4*


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Supercard:
*
Cobb vs Ospreay * ***3/4
*6-man tag ****1/4*
Lee vs Ishimori vs Lee *
4 way tag tea*m **3/4*
Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***** - No but highly recommended*
*Ibushi vs Naito **1/4 *- Just their typical stuff. I will just drop you on your fucking neck as hard as I can and you wont sell any neck damage and you'll drop me on my fucking neck as hard as you can and I won't sell any neck damage. But Ibushi finally winning IC title was a nice moment. 
*ROH Three way Ladder Match *was a match that I was pleasantly surprised with. I've seen some good psychology in this match with good story. I wasn't bored at any point of the match, quite the opposite. *****1/4* - No but highly recommended
*Okada vs White III *- I felt afraid before the main event. That its gonna be your typical main event formula style. I wasn't wrong but I enjoy the story they told and crowd was into it which help a lot. Okada finally overcome the odds but this won't hurt Jay White at all. This will help Jay White. Because he did so much mistakes in this match because of his inexperience. But after he gonna get his experience he will be unbeatable with his fucking master mind. Storytelling at its best. *****1/2 YES 

*


----------



## TottiFan

I have a feeling that Gargano vs Cole is going to go down as the most overrated match in wwe history among internet fans. That shit was everything that’s wrong with modern wrestling multiplied by 17 Young’s Bucks matches multiplied by Melzter insanity.


----------



## Donnie

IT'S TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME. This week I watched every WWE show. ROH/NJPW. WrestleCon shows. GCW. Black Label. CHIKARA. Black Craft. HOG. AIW. Revolver. Now it's time to finish this. 

Hoss Fight Six Pack Challenge Match Ace Romero vs. Dan Maff vs. Fallah Bahh vs. Fatu vs. Larry D vs. Madman Fulton vs Jessica Havoc ***
HOSS FIGHT for 10 minutes, and it rules. Fulton isn't very good, neither is Havoc, but the rest more than make up for it. Ace is amazing with the way this HUGE dude moves so quickly, and hits like a truck. Larry throws good punches. Bahh does his stuff and it's fine. But the real star of this is Fatu. Goddamn, he's so good already, and he's only getting better. Future world champion. He gets the win with an awesome moonsualt



BLP Heavyweight Title No Holds Barred Match 
Ethan Page (c) vs. Kobe Durst ***1/2
Really fun brawl from two men who HATE each other. Ego was apparently born to be a territory babyface, and none of us knew it. He throws awesome punches, and really kicks the snot out of Durst. Durst throws himself all round, and makes me fan in doing so. A bunch of heels help Durst win. 

Nick Fucking Gage vs. Swoggle ***1/2
:lmao Nick Gage beats the crap out of this bastard in epic fashion, and Swoggle dies on everything. He also shows he can be more than a lawn dart as he gives as good as he gets when he beats the shit out Nick in revenge. He can only do it for so long before Gage kills him to win. MDK ALL FUCKING DAY. 

Gresham vs Irie *** 
Another super fun 8 minute match. It's incredible to watch all these different guys who don't normally meet have almost instant chemistry. Gresh has made me a HUGE fan this week with the way he goes about it. Irie is a big loveable fella who hurls his body into everything. He tries a Tope, and Gresh lives up to his name as he catches Irie coming in, and wraps his arms around his throat. They go back in where Gresh chokes him out. 


*BLACKCRAFT *
*Masato Tanaka vs Chris Dickinson ***1/2*
Hey, look another Tanaka banger with a dude who gives it everything he has. Headdrops, hard chops, chair shots, and tables. A good time to be had. Tanaka takes it with the sliding Elbow. 

Orange Cassidy is doing something or whatever, who knows 
Orange Cassidy is the best promoter ever, or the worst depending on who you ask. He couldn't be bothered booking a ring announcer so they pull a dude out of the crowd, and he looks a hell of lot like Gavin Loudspeaker. OC also gives away a $16 gift certificate as a prize for winning the scramble. The peak of all this is the READING RAINBOW where that insane son of a bitch Teddy Hart brings his cat to the ring, cuts a promo about how he loves wrestling more than anything, and then reads a book about cats. LSD rules. 


Seven Out Of Thirteen Falls Match Chris Brookes vs. Logan Easton LaRoux. TEN TRILLON STARS
4 minute epic comedy match that you should watch. 

Air Wolf vs. Dan Champion vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jigsaw vs. Lucky 13 vs. Sonny Defarge vs. Tony Deppen ***3/4
SO much fun. All 6 go bonkers with offence, and aim to steal the show and they do it. Deppen, Jig and Lucky all rule as you expect, but Dan Bloody Champion comes out of nowhere to win my heart. He looks like a mid 90's WWF jobber, but he's a big crazy bastard doing flip dives and killing folks. Sadly, he doesn't win, but our beloved Jig gets the W, so it evens out. 

Nick Fucking Gage vs UltraMantis Black (Yuletide Death Match) ***1/2Standard out of control Gage match with crazy old UMB thrown in to spice things up. They really punch the shit out of each other, while mixing in all the toys to rip each other apart. Gage gets the W. 

Gresham vs Otani ***
Hey, another awesome Gresh sprint. He controls most of it going after the arm of the bigger man, he does some fantastic brutal work on it, and Otani's selling is good. Otani fights back and does the amazing FACE WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSH spot where he kills Gresh, and his boys. Gresh fights back and they get into an awesome strike war, before Otani overwhelms him and ends it with a gross powerbomb. 

SPRING BREAK PART 1 

Marko Stunt vs BAD BOY Joey Janela ***1/2
This was very, very good, but it went too long and the kickouts got a little too much for my liking. But in saying that, all the high points ruled. Crowd surfing to get into a chop war. Joey being a dickhead bully, and Marko being a great sympathetic face. Fun finishing run, but like I said too long. Marko pulls out it, and WE BELONG blasts through the building. 

Tony Deppen vs Dustin Thomas aka NO LEGS***
No Legs legit has no legs, but that doesn't stop him from being amazing to watch. The crowd fully embraces him as one their own, and they want to kill Deppen when he beats the shit out of him. No Legs is fucking insane, AS HE HITS A GODDAMN 619, AND A SPRINGBOARD 450. Deppen survives it, and quickly ends with a top rope Michinoku Driver. SO much fun. 

Otani vs Nick Fucking Gage ***
Otani is Nick's hero, which is shocking to say the least. But it does mean Nick is even more HYPED than normal, and he brings all that to make this another fun sprint. FACE WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSH gets broken out again, and no one sells it better than Nick. Otani clobbers him whenever he gets the chance, and it looks like he might win, so Nick rolls him up with the tights to steal it. 

Post match, Nick says some really nice things about how much this match, and GCW means to him. roud 

Jungle Boy vs A-Kid vs Australian Suicide vs Jake Atlas vs Shane Mercer vs Slim J (Winner gets the $16 gift certificate)****
GCW DOES IT AGAIN WITH A BALLS TO THE WALL CRAZY SCRAMBLE MATCH. All the high flyers are insane, and Shane Mercer is a complete freak with his strength spots. At one point he carries Slim J on his back as he walks the top rope, WHILE dragging Kid along for Old School. If this dude isn't signed to a major company before next year, something has gone horribly wrong. Jungle Boys gets the feel good win 

PART 2 
Joey Janela vs Jungle Boy ***1/2
Like last night against Marko, this is too long with too many kickouts, but it also has a lot of great moments that mean you should watch it. Joey again plays a wonderful dickhead, and I think he might have found his calling. Jungle Boy does all his stuff well, and the crowd LOVES him, so he gets another feel good win when he makes Joey tap to the Octopus.

Rock & Roll Express vs LAX ***1/2
HOLY CRAP! LAX are very good as we know, but the revelation is the goddamn RNRX still ruling the fucking world. These men are SIXTY, and they move like they're 30. Mind boggling. They really take it to the LAX by refusing to stay down, and they force the boys to kill them. RICKY FUCKING MORTON HITS A PICTURE PERFECT CANADIAN DESTROYER. I am not making this up, he hit one that was PERFECT. GOAT. The finish is botched, sadly, as LAX hit the corner cannonball but they don't want to murder Ricky, so they miss his head clear as day, but it gets the 3. Still, this fucking ruled. 

Sidenote: Next time a thread gets made about GOAT Tag Teams, and RNRX aren't mentioned, I'm going full Benoit on WF. 

THE CLUSTERFUCK BATTLE ROYAL. FIVE. FIVE STARS 
I've used the term "fever dream" a lot of the past week, but it has never felt more appropriate than this match. This is nuts. Necro comes out with an incredible mustache looking dapper as fuck, and he's STILL the man. He gets into a punch war with SHLAK that goes for a full minute. He sits in the corner punching anyone silly enough to come towards him. At one point he refuses to move from the corner when Durst tries a spot. Durst tries to ask him to move, so Necro shoves him until he gets the message. Nate Webb and Marko sing our anthem "TEENAGE DIRTBAG" on the stage, and the lead singer of Whetus is in this match. He kicks the snot of MJF, and throws him out. SHLAK and Crane use a door to kill people. Façade, who might be my new favourite wrestler, hits half a dozen dives onto everyone, and each one is even more insane than the last. G-RAVER shoves a Needle into Swoggle's stupid face. CRYME TYME show up, and I'm amazed out how huge JTG is. Fake Sting is in this because Joey booked the wrong Sting, and used the entire budget on him. Tracy "SAY TRACY SUCKS, AND EVERYONE DIES" Smothers is here. Mantaur is here as well, because Joey has always wanted to book him. SEXXY EDDY gets stripped naked, and hits a naked moonsault, while showing he's a better wrestler than Joey Ryan could ever dream of being. Teddy Hart and my hero Homicide get into a fight that feels like a shoot at points. Jimmy and Takeda are both somehow alive, and they kick the shit out of each other again. Tremont is in this, as is Dickinson. 

Ron Funches is on commentary, and he's pretty good at it. The ending comes after 80+ minutes when all the women who Joey didn't book because he's a sexist, jump and lay waste to everyone. Jimmy gets KILLED with dozens and dozens of lighttube shots, and I have to imagine he's in heaven doing this. Funches correctly predicts the Mania main event won't be able to touch this. Dickinson gives NO fucks as he attacks them all, he gets a couple but the rest swarm and kill him. The women finally drag Joey out in his underwear, and pose over his dead body to close the CLUSTERFUCK AKA THE BEST MATCH EVER. 

:done Jesus Christ, what an insane week of wrestling this has been. I loved this so much. Catch you all in another life, bruthas and sisters.


----------



## FITZ

Donnie said:


> A ton of matches are going to get reviewed by days end, but THIS one needs it's own post. Last night I was talking to @Obfuscation about Spring Break and this match, and I said I saw it getting a ton of praise calling it maybe the best Death Match in US history, and she said that praise might not be far off, and Holy Fuck was she not kidding.
> 
> Masashi Takeda vs Jimmy Lloyd (ANYTHING GOES DEATH MATCH-SPRING BREAK PART 1) *****
> This is only 8 minutes, and as a result it's a Deathmatch sprint with two of the most insane motherfuckers alive today. They start off on the mat to feel each other out, and like Takeda vs Gresh the night before, you can feel it's all about to break down. It does when they say fuck it, and start LIGHTTUBE WAR, and Jimmy gets an absolute fucking gusher to get the crimson mask. They keep killing each other with gross shots, including one where Takeda stomps down on a tube set across Jimmy's arm. They break out the gusset plates, AND HAVE A GODDAMN HEADBUTT WAR WITH THEM. AND TAKEDA PUTS A TUBE IN JIMMY'S MOUTH AND HITS A WHITE RUSSIAN LEG SWEEP WHICH BREAKS IT OFF AS THEY HIT THE GROUND. JESUS CHRIST. Jimmy gets his revenge with a huge Lighttube splash. Takeda brings out a Razor Board and one with Scissors stuck in it. He puts the Scissors board across Jimmy's face, AND HE HITS A RUNNING KNEE THAT DRIVES ONE OF THEM INTO JIMMY'S CHEST JUST UNDER HIS THROAT. OH MY GOD, THAT'S ONE OF SICKEST THING'S I'VE EVER SEEN. Jimmy doesn't register it at first, and once he realises it, he yanks it out and goes back to work like the lunatic he is. He throws some sweet forearms BEFORE HE HITS A RAZOR'S EDGE THROUGH THE RAZOR BOARD.. Takeda somehow survives it because he's not human. They start throwing forearms again, and then they trade Dragon Suplex's and they do the fighting spirit no sell spots in glass, and proceed to break tubes over their own heads in a sign of absolute defiance too the other. They take it back to 02/03 with one of the most infamous Deathmatch tools in a Weed Whacker. Jimmy's arm gets further ripped open by it. Takeda uses a door covered with lighttubes to German Jimmy through them, he then kicks a bunch of tubes into his chest, AND JIMMY KICKS OUT AT ONE. HOLY SHIT. He survives a Lighttube senton before Takeda slams the back of his head through a pile of the tubes to finally end it.
> 
> That was legit one of the most insane, out of control matches I've ever watched. They took a genre that can sometimes be really dull because most of them don't do anything new or different, and they turned the volume all the way up to 11. This is must watch for any Deathmatch fan, and for anyone who needs something completely different in their lives.
> 
> I love GCW so much.


Because I'm either a terrible or great big brother I took my sister who just turned 18 to Joey Janela's Spring Break Part 1. She HAD TO LEAVE during this match because of the blood. Making it more hilarious was as she was leaving in disgust 2 were right behind her who looked equally disgusted. 

I stayed and this was the craziest thing I've ever seen in person. It was a mouth wide open in shock the entire time. It was perfect. 


I've got a lot of shows that I want to watch from the weekend. I bought all of the Collective shows and have the Highspots Network so I should have access to most of them. 

There's like 10 shows I want to watch and I was in town for the weekend. That should give you a good indication of how much cool stuff there was.


----------



## Donnie

FITZ said:


> Because I'm either a terrible or great big brother I took my sister who just turned 18 to Joey Janela's Spring Break Part 1. She HAD TO LEAVE during this match because of the blood. Making it more hilarious was as she was leaving in disgust 2 were right behind her who looked equally disgusted.
> 
> I stayed and this was the craziest thing I've ever seen in person. It was a mouth wide open in shock the entire time. It was perfect.
> 
> 
> I've got a lot of shows that I want to watch from the weekend. I bought all of the Collective shows and have the Highspots Network so I should have access to most of them.
> 
> There's like 10 shows I want to watch and I was in town for the weekend. That should give you a good indication of how much cool stuff there was.


You're a GOAT big brother. Yeah, mouth wide open is how I was throughout :monkey Just an incredible spectacle that had to be seen to be believed. 

It took me a week to catch up on all the shows I missed. Hence why I did a massive review last night. I think I'm blind from all of it :done :lmao :mj2


----------



## Dead Seabed

No to everything from WM. What a shitty wrestling show.

The only match I remotely liked was HHH vs. Batista. Enough said.


----------



## FITZ

Donnie said:


> FITZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm either a terrible or great big brother I took my sister who just turned 18 to Joey Janela's Spring Break Part 1. She HAD TO LEAVE during this match because of the blood. Making it more hilarious was as she was leaving in disgust 2 were right behind her who looked equally disgusted.
> 
> I stayed and this was the craziest thing I've ever seen in person. It was a mouth wide open in shock the entire time. It was perfect.
> 
> 
> I've got a lot of shows that I want to watch from the weekend. I bought all of the Collective shows and have the Highspots Network so I should have access to most of them.
> 
> There's like 10 shows I want to watch and I was in town for the weekend. That should give you a good indication of how much cool stuff there was.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a GOAT big brother. Yeah, mouth wide open is how I was throughout <img src="https://i.imgur.com/pHjOAww.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Monkey" class="inlineimg" /> Just an incredible spectacle that had to be seen to be believed.
> 
> It took me a week to catch up on all the shows I missed. Hence why I did a massive review last night. I think I'm blind from all of it <img src="https://i.imgur.com/jd3u2I3.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Taking my 78 year old grandmother to the front row of Pancakes and Piledrivers was probably more ridiculous than taking my sister to Spring Break. 

I grew up on Long Island and my friend still lives there so we had different people with us all weekend for the shows.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Part I*

*NO but Recommended -Joey Janela vs Marko Stunt*

Crowdsurfing, blood, Joey licking said blood, and Marko being goddamn amazing in the first time I’ve ever seen him. Word.

****3/4*

*YES to Dustin “No Legs” Thomas vs Tony Deppen*

My thought process went like this:

WTF he really does have no legs. 

Holy shit, he did a 619.

Holy fuck he did a senton.

This guy is athletic as shit to be doing this match.

Oh my fuck he did a 450. 

I love wrestling. 

I want this guy in a royal rumble.

******

*YES to A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J*

A chaotic spotfest to end chaotic spotfests. Shoutout to how awesome Mercer looked in this match with some insane agility and power moves. 

******

*YES to Jimmy Lloyd vs Masashi Takeda 
*
I forgot the last time, or if I ever watched a deathmatch. This was amazingly insane, they had a sprint, but an insanely violent one at that. The visual they did on those scissors stuck in Jimmy’s neck was gnarly, as was watching some of that glass actually fly into the crowd at points. Takeda is amazingly charismatic and almost took joy in his punishment. I lost count at like 100 light tubes. Lloyd bled like a fat dude on blood thinners. The crowd went apeshit. This ruled.

*****1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

So WWE is doing this Worlds Collide thing where they taped a bunch of matches from Axxess Mania weekend.

They did a match between Harper vs. Dijak(ovic). Won't nominate it because it wasn't quite at that level. But go watch it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MC

*Hard Hit Challenge 03/03*

*No but recommend: Fuminori Abe vs ??? Nakai ***3/4*
@Yeah1993 ; Given that Abe is your boy and this is more up your street, defo recommend this for you.

All I got from the announcers was the opponent was called Nakai or Nanakai. First name sounded like Issai but can't be too sure. Is this what the first tape traders were like? This is weird. Not having knowledge of the guys name, age or background. Either way he was awesome. Abe was Abe. Had some lovely mat exchanges. Fun battle. Something different.


----------



## Yeah1993

MC said:


> *Hard Hit Challenge 03/03*
> 
> *No but recommend: Fuminori Abe vs ??? Nakai ***3/4*
> @Yeah1993 ; Given that Abe is your boy and this is more up your street, defo recommend this for you.
> 
> All I got from the announcers was the opponent was called Nakai or Nanakai. First name sounded like Issai but can't be too sure. Is this what the first tape traders were like? This is weird. Not having knowledge of the guys name, age or background. Either way he was awesome. Abe was Abe. Had some lovely mat exchanges. Fun battle. Something different.


You got a link? I'll throw it on my too-big a watchlist.


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> You got a link? I'll throw it on my too-big a watchlist.


Aye there is:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_pQeh5VlPpWa3kJt4MwdQVIKi9Shisrx/view?usp=drive_open

Around the 17th minute. Can't wait to hear your thoughts in about seven months


----------



## Donnie

GCW. THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE

Yes, I'm reviewing shows from February. SHUT UP 

*KTB vs Spyder Nate Webb ***1/2*
This rocks. KTB is a big ugly hoss who moves really well, and kicks the shit out of Webb. Nate is as always an awesome face. He's great at fighting from underneath because he's such a lovable scumbag. They bring out the door, which is my new favourite GCW tool. One has "FUCK DJ" Written on it :lmao KTB goes through that one, and then later on he puts Nate on his shoulder as he carries him along the second rope, and hits a HUGE DVD through another one. GODDAMN. He hits a Flatliner to win. 
*
Tony Deppen vs Chris Dickinson ***1/2*
Awesome match with a unique twist. Deppen is a shithead heel who the crowd wants to die, but Dickinson is a meathead who can come across as a mean dickhead. So the more he abuses Deppen, the more the crowd sides with Tony. Tony hits a WILD tope into the crowd and nails a fan in the head for an awesome visual. He continues to fight from underneath, and does a really good job of it. Chris eventually overwhelms him to win. 

*Jimmy Lloyd vs Eric Ryan vs Markus Crane ***3/4 (DEATHMATCH) *
I ADORE GCW, but I really wish they would start giving their deathmatches unique names like IWA and CZW do. This is wonderfully violent. Crane and Jimmy are amazing as always, but Ryan is the one that really stands out here as the guy who brings more madness than the others. He uses forks to rip the other ones apart, and takes more and more insane risks. They use sheets of Glass to further kill each other, and Ryan's increasing risk taking comes back to bite him as Jimmy assault drives Crane through the glass that is sitting on top of Eric, AND HIS ARM GETS RIPPED WIDE OPEN SABU STYLE, AND HE HAS TO RUN TO THE BACK. FUCKING HELL. Crane is dead, and Jimmy gets the win. 

Post match, Jimmy challenges Takeda to a deathmatch at Springbreak. And as we now know it'll be a fucking classic. 
*
G-Raver vs Matt Tremont ***1/2*
I really liked this, but it way too long at nearly 20 minutes. We get a lot of walking and brawling, and sadly none of it is very interesting. Still, there's lots of gross moments, and Raver looking like the best Deathmatch dude in the world. He gets the win with a lighttube double knee. 
*
Nick FUCKING Gage vs SHLAK ***3/4 (PRISON RULES)*
GAGE STARTS OFF BY SHANKING SHLAK, BUT SHALK LIVES BECAUSE HE HAS PHONE BOOKS TAPPED TO HIS BODY. Holy Shit, what an opening. It then turns into exactly what you expect and want as they attempt kill each other in the most deranged ways possible. Glass, lighttubes, chairshots to the head, lots of gross bumps, and tons and tons of ungodly punches. It escalates really, really well because Nick is the king, and SHLAK was born to do this. SHLAK gets revenge for the shank by breaking out the plastic bag that he presumably got from his father Necro, and he strangles Gage with it. Nick lives, and gets his revenge by hitting a DISGUSTING butterfly suplex through glass and chairs on the outside that bends SHLAK's neck in half :andre SHALK LIVES BECAUSE THERE IS NO GOD, AND THIS MOTHERFUCKER MIGHT BE A DEMIGOD. They keep fighting, and it looks like SHLAK might do it, so Dewy trips him, and Gage breaks out the shank to stab SHLAK. He hits a couple of piledrivers onto the tubes to win. 

*Jun Kasai vs Alex Colon (DEATHMATCH) ****1/2*
Jun is the Deathmatch God. He's a lunatic with missing teeth and scars all over his body, and he has the most disturbing eyes of any wrestler. HE IS THE CRAZY MONKEY.









Alex is the man who retired Danny Havoc, and has made a name for himself as one of the most underrated deathmatch guys. Just a guy who gives it everything he has every single match. He does this here because if he doesn't, Jun might kill him. The story in the match is that Jun doesn't really take Alex seriously, and that PISSES Colon off to the point that he pushes Jun further than anyone thought he might. Gusset plates, skewers, glass, and the RAZOR board all get used. Both men are bloody as hell, and it reaches that point where it's hard to watch. Jun no sells a splash through the glass, and flips Alex off, SO ALEX NO SELLS THE LEG DROP THROUGH THE GLASS AND FLIPS HIM BACK. FUCK YEAH. They go ballistic with lighttube shots, and Jun has just a little more in the tank to overwhelm Colon. He smashes the back of his head through a bundle of tubes to win. 

Post match, ALL the deathmatch guys come out to check on Alex, and to stare down Jun. The crowd wants Gage, AND HE COMES OUT AND GOES NOSE TO NOSE WITH JUN. :fuckyeah Kasai backs off and asks them if they want to come to Japan, but before they can say yes he flips them off and leaves. 

God, I LOVE GCW.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> So WWE is doing this Worlds Collide thing where they taped a bunch of matches from Axxess Mania weekend.
> 
> They did a match between Harper vs. Dijak(ovic). Won't nominate it because it wasn't quite at that level. But go watch it. You won't be disappointed.


I watched it, and actually came away a little disappointed. They did the usual WWE heavyweight pacing, and I kinda wanted them to go more balls-to-the-walls á la the man in your profile picture vs. Dijak, but oh well.

The most intriguing thing about it was seeing Harper act more "human" than ever in his WWE career w/ him smiling & playing to the crowd all the way through.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> I watched it, and actually came away a little disappointed. They did the usual WWE heavyweight pacing, and I kinda wanted them to go more balls-to-the-walls á la the man in your profile picture vs. Dijak, but oh well.
> 
> The most intriguing thing about it was seeing Harper act more "human" than ever in his WWE career w/ him smiling & playing to the crowd all the way through.


I think they went fairly balls to the walls with Harper breaking out a Michinoku Driver off the apron and Dijak(ovic) hitting a Flosbury Flop. And all for an Axxess match. Plus they had the crowd in the palm of their hands.

This was Harper's 1st match back from injury and he had his family there. Felt really emotional for him. SD just lost a bit of talent and I assume they'll get some back tonight. But I can only hope, and probably be let down, for Harper to some kind of run.

But, imagine if Braun comes over to SD to continue his thing with Joe. Imagine some kind of Monster's Ball with Joe, Braun, Harper, etc. That sounds awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> I think they went fairly balls to the walls with Harper breaking out a Michinoku Driver off the apron and Dijak(ovic) hitting a Flosbury Flop. And all for an Axxess match. Plus they had the crowd in the palm of their hands.
> 
> This was Harper's 1st match back from injury and he had his family there. Felt really emotional for him. SD just lost a bit of talent and I assume they'll get some back tonight. But I can only hope, and probably be let down, for Harper to some kind of run.
> 
> But, imagine if Braun comes over to SD to continue his thing with Joe. Imagine some kind of Monster's Ball with Joe, Braun, Harper, etc. That sounds awesome.


I should've explained myself better - I don't think it was a bad effort or anything by them, them busting out apron spots & shit was pretty wild, especially for an Axxess match, as you mentioned. What I meant by balls to the walls had more to do with the pacing  Just couldn't get into it at all, but it was definitely good seeing HARPER back.

And hell yea @ big boys smacking each other. Never forget RAW's big boi season from Summer of 2017 w/ Brock, Braun, Joe & Reigns :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oney Lorcan vs Cedric Alexander on the 205 Live (4/16/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

This was Cedric's final match on 205 Live. He'll be missed on that show since he's been a top babyface on there since December 2016. 

Kudos to that crowd for giving Cedric some respect in the end there. Ditto with Oney doing the same by shaking hands with Cedric post-match. 

This felt like a passing-of-the-torch moment here.


----------



## DELITE

*ROH Master of the Craft 
*
From what I've seen:

*Jeff Cobb vs Rhet Titus ** 
**Bandido vs PJ Black vs Flip Gordon vs Caristico *3/4
30 minut iron man tag team match - Tracy Williams & Mark Haskins vs Lethal and Grasham* - I think this match was great for what it was. Only thing I didn't like was Williams' selling of the leg. But pacing and storytelling was great maybe the place on the card was little bit unlucky. ****** - No but highly recommended
Columbus Street Fight: *Villain Enterprises vs The Kingdom ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Buddy Murphy for the NXT North American title on the NXT (4/17/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## antoniomare007

*Nominating, YES* to

*Yuji Okabayashi vs Daichi Hashimoto - BJW 4/14/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/5bdadfac57323c010ec7a3dc86ebb6df/

Yuji gives Daichi an awesome match once again







first exchange is Okabayashi trying a simple arm lock but Hashimoto is able to reverse it and work Yuji's biggest weapon. That lasts like 2 minutes. From that point forward, it's all about Oka being awesome doing great strengths spots and brutal chops to decimate his opponent. Daichi is game, taking the beating and showing good fire and good strikes (with some beastly kicks). Crowd goes from complete respectful silence to LIT for the last few minutes. Can't blame them, this was great.



NO, but recommended 

*Takuya Nomura vs Daichi Hashimoto - BJW 4/11/19
*
This lasts 10 minutes but to be honest, the first half is pretty meh. They just trade strikes but it's not their best stuff. Once they start throwing out kicks, around half way through this turns around though. 5 minutes of fire.


----------



## Donnie

Buddy Murphy vs Velveteen Dream ***1/2
Really fun outing from two of the best in WWE. Escalated wonderfully with both men hitting their big bombs, and selling their asses off. A rematch down the line is a must

:harper vs Dijak ***3/4 
HOLY CRAP! Big Man sprint between two of the best big men you can find. Dijak looks better every outing, as he's now much better at using his big high flying stuff at the right moments instead of just doing for no rhyme or reason. Harper is Harper, but on this night his kid is there so he's even better than he normally is. He hits a fucking Michinoku driver to the floor, and his pretty as hell Tope. Dijak breaks out the Fosbury flop because it's the only thing that can stop Harper. Really fun finishing run that reaches that point of ending and does the right thing by ending it there. Our boy gets the win the with the Discus. 

With Luke leaving this will be his final singles match. Hell of way to go out. :harper


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Sengoku Lord: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kota Ibushi*

The best match these 2 have had together in a long time. Ibushi frustrating Zack with kicks, Zack working over Ibushi's neck, and the last half of the match was so good and fluid.


----------



## antoniomare007

A manly nomination and *YES* to 

*Yuji Okabayashi vs Zeus - AJPW Champion Carnival 4/21/19*

This wasn't a hoss battle, this was a damn KAIJU BATTLE :mark:. 16 minutes of two fright trains clashing against each other until one proves which one is the strongest. The go full Kobashi/Sasaki with the chop battle, I think they spent like 3 straight minutes just choping the fuck out of one another :lol:. In the beginning it seemed Zeus was going to work on top for Yuji to comeback eventually, but that was not the case at all, this was more of a sprint with a bunch of strikes and suplexes and excess. Only part I found too much was the suplex exchange part, but eventually they sold the fuck out of the exhaustion this type of effort would require so I can't get too mad at it. Awesome crowd too, they got what they wanted to see. If you are willing to accept the excess/ridiculousness that comes from this type of match, you are gonna fucking love this!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Masashi Takeda vs Isami Kodaka (Light Tube Death Match) 4-14-19


----------



## MC

*AJPW Champion Carnival 21/04/19*

*Yes To: Yuji Okabayashi vs Zeus ****1/4*

Well, this unsurprisingly ruled. Zeus vs Okabayashi?? Of course it did. The crowd was very into this and I was surprised, given the venue, that it came across on the stream. Some meaty chop battles (Which I always gah at) and some awesome suplexes throughout the match. Pretty sure this was within the 15-20 because it felt very compact and didn't feel unnecessarily long. 

*Yes To: Suwama vs Jake Lee ****1/4*

After a few big All Japan main events missing the mark for me, I was worried that All Japan might not just be for me but this totally changed my opinion on that. This is how you do a main event. Jake Lee looked like he belonged with Suwama. He unleashed some great offence and sold really well. Suwama was great as always too. The pacing was really good for most of the match and whilst it wasn't the most explosive match, it keep a certain pace that helped build drama in the match.


----------



## antoniomare007

MC said:


> *Yes To: Suwama vs Jake Lee ****1/4*
> 
> After a few big All Japan main events missing the mark for me, I was worried that All Japan might not just be for me but this totally changed my opinion on that. This is how you do a main event. Jake Lee looked like he belonged with Suwama. He unleashed some great offence and sold really well. Suwama was great as always too. The pacing was really good for most of the match and whilst it wasn't the most explosive match, it keep a certain pace that helped build drama in the match.


Lee has been a huge disappointment for me throughout this whole tourney. He was fine in the Suwama match but if it weren't for Suwama doing everything and anything. the match would've died a death, imo.

He's like young Sanada for me. Nothing really wrong with him, but nothing about what he does tells me "main eventer", at all.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan - CMLL 02/22 - **** - YES!*

Barbaro makes quick work of Titan to get the first fall. Then in the 2nd fall, he delivers a vicious beatdown to Titan throughout, but Titan makes a wonderful comeback to even things out. The first two falls were already great, but then in the 3rd one, they go all out; Titan is a house of fire to start it off, and there's plenty of awesomely impactful & vicious looking dives. Barbaro in particular makes everything look nasty from suplexes to dropkicks to those aforementioned DIVES. His cutoffs of Titan's offense bursts were great. So was the match overall.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio vs AJ Styles on the Raw (4/22/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Not quite worth a nomination, but Bayley vs Charlotte from SD Live last night is worth a watch. Even in a loss, it felt like we saw a new Bayley and they had great chemistry together.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 24/04*

*Yes To: LIJ (SANADA & Shingo Takagi) vs CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & SHO) ****1/2 *

Excellent Koruaken Hall main event. Crowd was hot for it all, from bell to bell. Sho was easily the star of the match with his underdog performance. Everything from his counters to Shingo's pumping bombers, almost sneaking a win over Sanada and really good babyface fire. Him and Shingo have great chemistry and this was no different. Both throw some nasty bombs at each other and had an amazing string of sequences throughout the match. Shingo was in his element in this match, beating Juniors is his bread and butter. Okada and SANADA had some really good interactions too, getting the crowd really into the match with their presence alone and adding some nice counter wrestling to spice up the match. There was some neat cross overs too with Okada and Shingo going at it briefly. That ruled. Everything in this match was awesome


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but recommended 

*Zeus vs Shuji Ishikawa - AJPW Champion Carnival, A Block Final Day 4/25/19*

This was a bomb fest through and through. to the point it became too much for me. If you like 2 big dudes trading a bunch of moves, some vicious strikes and not selling much of anything, you are really gonna like it. Zeus did one of the most impressive feats of strengths I've seen in a long long time. Deadlifting Shuji for a suplex from the apron to the ring, that shit was incredible. But the were just too much excess for me. Korakuen was hot, but not scorching hot, I'm pretty sure it was because the mics and audio for the show was all fucked up. Really shitty job by All Japan there.

*Yuji Okabayashi vs Kento Miyahara - AJPW Champion Carnival, A Block Final Day 4/25/19*

Yup, ring mics were off or dead, which was kind of a bummer as you could barely hear Okabayashi's chops, strikes and screams (you couldn't even hear the Wada's counting). First half is pretty good with Yuji working on top and being strong and awesome, though I thought him going for a Boston Crab was kinda aimless. I didn't like Kento's comeback that much, felt too reliant on the "burst of energy, then sell" troupe than I'm not a big fan of. But you still can't argue with the last 10 minutes being a really fun sprint to watch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Daisuke Sasaki (c) vs. Konosuke Takeshita - DDT Judgement 2019


----------



## Groovemachine

Gotta give a shout out to *Roderick Strong vs Johnny Gargano - WWE NXT April 24th - *****

Thought this was excellent, especially as Strong was channeling his 'Messiah of the Backbreaker' days to great effect, pulling out all sorts of classic Roddy backbreakers, repeatedly catching Gargano off-guard. We saw a terrific exchange of counters too, and I wasn't bothered by the interference towards the end as it all felt nicely chaotic and helped draw the match to a fitting close. Would love to see these guys get a Takeover rematch.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 26/04*

*Yes To: Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) (c) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) ****1/2*

These Shingo v Sho sections in these tag matches are some of the best wrestling New Japan has had for a while. But that's not to take away from the other two. They brought their weight and did some of the best things in the match. There was a great flow to the match that was matched by the intense feel it also had. Probably the best match R3K has had and that's HIGH praise considering they are my favourite tag team today.


----------



## TottiFan

3K vs LIJ was absolutely incredible. Probably the greatest junior tag match. Really fucking awesome


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Apr 28th	Nick Aldis	Marty Scurll	NWA Title	Crockett Cup '19	NWA	4*

Also...

*NO* but recommended

Apr 28th	RNR Express	Briscoes	Rd. 1	Crockett Cup '19	NWA	4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: Sengoku Lord In Nagoya*

*Juice Robinson vs Bad Luck Fale - ***1/4*

*NO but Recommended - LIJ vs CHAOS*

Mainly watch for the awesome EVIL and Ishii exchanges, and the SHO and Shingo ones too.

****3/4*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr*

Wonderful match yet again, and arguably their best. It was nice to see Sabre actually trying to really hurt and win the match with his various holds this time around, instead of simply being cocky and showing off as he’s done more often than not recently. He was excellent here, even breaking out some suplexes of his own, and bringing focus to Kota’s neck given the events of the Naito match. Ibushi was fantastic himself, just laying into Sabre with some of his shots at times, they looked brutal, but he was actually more grounded than not here. Best part of the match for me was that whole section of pinning reversals which was just beautifully done, their chemistry has gotten better and better with every match. Just fantastic.

*****1/2*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Impact Rebellion: Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard*

Tessa is a superstar. That is all.

I also recommend watching the Lucha Bros vs. LAX and Callihan vs. Swann from the same show. Both crazy matches though stupid as well for various reasons.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AJPW Champion Carnival Night 8

*YES* Shuji Ishikawa vs Kento Miyahara **** 1/4
Love both these guys and I'm so glad we get to see them fight again for the Triple Crown.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Lesgoo - there are now 2 matches tied for the most YES-voted-spot of the year, so far!



> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 26 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 6 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 7 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 3 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Joey Janela’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> The Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & The Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 6 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 9 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 26 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||


----------



## TD Stinger

Would figure that the 2 matches with the most votes are Omega vs. Tanahashi and Kofi vs. Bryan, as they're my top 2 so far as well.

While both great, gotta go with Kofi vs. Bryan as #1 right now. Nothing right now can beat that build, that atmosphere, that moment.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese on the 205 Live (4/30/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Men's Battle Royal match on Worlds Collide (5/1/19).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit:

Honestly, I bumped up the rating slightly because of that exchange between the final 2 men alone :done



Spoiler: Final 2 Men



That exchange between Roderick Strong and Tyler Bate in the end was awesome to watch :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still need to watch the finals (will do that later tonight or tomorrow), but I've watched every other match from the Carnival that looked somewhat interesting, and here's what I got:

Ishikawa vs. Zeus - ***1/2
Kento vs. Okabayashi - ***1/4
Ishikawa vs. Okabayashi - ***1/4
Zeus vs. Okabayashi - ***1/4
Nomura vs. Jake Lee - ***
Kento vs. Ishikawa - ***
Dylan James vs. Okabayashi - ***
Dylan James vs. Ishikawa - ***
Nomura vs. Yoshitatsu - **
Kento vs. Zeus - *3/4

And one nomination:

*Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama - **** - YES!*

This was so goddamn great. Absolutely badass underdog story with Suwama completely dominating for the most part with his awesomely grumpy brutal veteran work. Nomura doesn't go down without a fight though, to say the least, and that sure annoyes ol' Suwama, who shows that brilliantly by slamming the mat angrily after Nomura has the NERVE to suplex him, and then later on when he gets a big nearfall. Those were some little touches that I LOOOOVED big time & added LOTS to the already-totally-great match.


----------



## MC

Kento had such a bad tournament that the overall consensus on him has dropped off considerably. Good finals though with Lee but mostly due to Lee bringing something out of him


----------



## NastyYaffa

I still can't get over the WOAT performance he gave vs. KAI in January - it seriously affected my thoughts on Kento for the worse. It seems he's way more formulaic now than 1.5-2 years ago, too.

He in many ways comes off as a poor man's Kenny Omega at the moment, at least in my eyes.

At least he has a match vs. the big dog coming soon. That's a pairing that always delivers, so I could see it being a highlight of Kento's year so far for sure.


----------



## ufohedin

NastyYaffa said:


> Still need to watch the finals (will do that later tonight or tomorrow), but I've watched every other match from the Carnival that looked somewhat interesting, and here's what I got:
> 
> Ishikawa vs. Zeus - ***1/2
> Kento vs. Okabayashi - ***1/4
> Ishikawa vs. Okabayashi - ***1/4
> Zeus vs. Okabayashi - ***1/4
> Nomura vs. Jake Lee - ***
> Kento vs. Ishikawa - ***
> Dylan James vs. Okabayashi - ***
> Dylan James vs. Ishikawa - ***
> Nomura vs. Yoshitatsu - **
> Kento vs. Zeus - *3/4
> 
> And one nomination:
> 
> *Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama - **** - YES!*
> 
> This was so goddamn great. Absolutely badass underdog story with Suwama completely dominating for the most part with his awesomely grumpy brutal veteran work. Nomura doesn't go down without a fight though, to say the least, and that sure annoyes ol' Suwama, who shows that brilliantly by slamming the mat angrily after Nomura has the NERVE to suplex him, and then later on when he gets a big nearfall. Those were some little touches that I LOOOOVED big time & added LOTS to the already-totally-great match.


Where can I watch AJPW?


----------



## NastyYaffa

ufohedin said:


> Where can I watch AJPW?


They have their streaming service, but all the big matches get uploaded to Dailymotion/Rutube etc. Hit me up w/ a PM if you have trouble finding em.


----------



## ufohedin

NastyYaffa said:


> They have their streaming service, but all the big matches get uploaded to Dailymotion/Rutube etc. Hit me up w/ a PM if you have trouble finding em.


Thanks, found it, Rutube is my friend now


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AJPW Champion Carnival

*YES* Yuji Okabayashi vs Kento Miyahara **** 1/4

*YES* SUWAMA vs Naoya Nomura **** 1/4

I started sporadically watching AJPW last year and promised myself I'd give them more of my time and money in 2019 and it's rapidly shot up my priority list. Theres a lot to skip but the top heavyweights in this company are just killing it and I think everyone should be watching their big matches. Hopefully they can start to sell more tickets. Also Naoya Nomura is rapidly becoming one of my favourite wrestlers he is just awesome and look I forward to the day he gets the triple crown.

There was nothing really close to MOTY level in the STARDOM Cinderella tournament but I recommend watching it as a whole. They did a great job advancing some of their midcarders and the matches were quick, good, wholesome fun.... if you ignore the creepy dudes in the front row.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Deppen vs. Gresham from GCW The Block is Hot

and

Dragon Lee vs. Ishimori - Dontaku: Day 1

*YES* and 5*
May 4th	Tomohiro Ishii	EVIL Wrestling Dontaku: Day 2	NJPW	5*


----------



## antoniomare007

NO but recommended 
*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW Endless Survivor 5/5/19*

Nope, they still can't put together the amazing match they have in them. I'd put this right in the middle of the 5 matches they've had in their series over the last decade. If you don't like slow paced matches don't even bother with this, as they take their time to hit and do everything they do in this one, I love when they go full struggle mode for every move but this felt way more aimless than other matches these two have had against EVERYONE else in the last 3 years. I mean, Sekimoto tried to tire Yuji out with chokes and shit, but it never felt like a big deal. The intensity from both was great, the strikes were great obviously but this never went into a higher gear/level. Solid effort, not more than that.


----------



## SHIRLEY

All *NO* but recommended, from GCW Last Ones Left:

Jake Atlas vs. Shane Mercer
Eric Ryan vs. Orin Veidt (highly)
Alex Colon vs. Jimmy Lloyd
Nick Gage (c) vs. Mance Warner

Overall, highly recommended Show of the Year Candidate.


----------



## Donnie

PAC vs KZY ***3/4 
GOD DAMN, KZY IS A FUCKING STAR. Like, PAC rules as always, but this odd looking dude is money in every way possible. The match itself is a wonderful display of lunacy as these two go wild as hell. SSP to KZY as he's standing, a disgusting top rope tombstone that looks to nearly kill the kid. PAC is a rotten orrible cunt, and KZY has all the fire in the world, but it isn't enough on this night to do it. Pac takes it with the Arrow


----------



## WOKELAND2

*YES:Ricky Marvin VS Arez-Chairo Kingdom(Lucha Memes)*****






(1:06:46)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles/Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley/Baron Corbin on the Raw (5/6/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title on the Raw (5/6/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Buddy Murphy vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT 4/10/19*

Wonderful match with an interesting vibe considering neither guy ever faced one another. While Murphy was good with the moves he did, Velveteen was wonderful yet again with a stellar performance. He was great playing babyface in peril here, and his style now really works seamlessly for these more dramatic matches like this.

****** 

*YES to EVIL, Shingo Takagi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi, SHO & Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW: Road to Dontaku - Tag 7 - *****

*YES to SHO and Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA and Shingo Takagi – NJPW: Road to Dontaku - Tag 7 *

Excellent tag to build up for their respective matches. The SANADA/Okada sections were fun, but man once Shingo and SHO went at it, it was fucking awesome. These two hit one another so goddamn hard, and they’re developing some tremendous chemistry the more they’re in the ring with one another. SHO especially looked like a star, both versus Shingo and especially SANADA, and I can see him being a big time star in a few years, or at least the IWGP Jr. HW champ. This was way more than I could have expected for a Road to Match.

*****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bryan vs. Kofi - **** - YES!*

THE GOAT IS BACK. This was excellent. Not Mania level, but not many matches are. Kofi got a proper shine to start things off & it was very good. Eventually Bryan gets the control as Kofi crashes to the outside, and so starts the clinic of working the arm by the man; every kick he lashes out is targeted to that left arm, and I also loved how he threw Kofi arm first into the barricade. The way he countered Kofi's springboard attack attempt into the Danielson Special might've been the highlight of the match, too. Kofi sells the armwork very well throughout - loved him selling the damage during the "New Day Rocks" clapping-bit. The cherry on top of the cake is that the finishing stretch ruled as well; they kept it short, but also kept the sense of danger in the thing w/ both guys barely escaping their killshots in Busaiku & Trouble in Paradise, only for Kofi to bust it out again to get the win. Great stuff.


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2019 06/05*

*Yes To: Big R Shimizu vs YAMATO vs Kzy vs Shun Skywalker vs Naruki Doi ****1/2*


The yearly match where a lot is happening, you don't fully understand what or why but you are taken on a wild ride of emotions. The match flowed really well with the opening ten minutes blending into the escapes really well. And the outside attempts were a nice touch. There was good storytelling with with everyone ganging up on Big R Shimizu when necessary, putting their differences aside. Small stuff, but it added a little. The return of Dark Side Hulk, and the debut Hyosuke Santa Maria were just the tip of the iceberg. The only thing this match lacked from previous years matches is that hot, dramatic stretch. Other than that, this was business as usual. A high quality bout.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Dragon Gate Dead or Alive

Open the Dream Gate
*YES* Dragon Kid vs Pac ****1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, NXT TV 05/08/19 - **** 1/2 (YES !)*

I thought this was even better than their PWG match from 2017, I can tell their chemistry has grown since then big time. These guys just flowed, Cole was the perfect foil for Matt Riddle. There was even a story there, Cole worked over Riddle's head/neck to set up for the last shot while Riddle fought from under. Speaking of Riddle, the guy has one of the best move-sets in the biz, I mean wow the guy can really do it all. These guys put together some excellent sequences from the GTS countered into a backstabber to the fishermen being countered into the original last shot. I couldn't ask for a better TV match this year.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole on the NXT (5/8/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## peep4life

****1/2 for Cole/Riddle. Some incredible counters and great spots. Thought the ending was too sudden, but it was awesome either way

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MC

No to these two 

_*Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle - WWE NXT 08/05 ***_

Not sure why I watched this. A few people praised it but I didn't genuinely think that this will be anything better than solid, at best, with Cole in the mix. Riddle rules but this wasn't anything I'd recommend to people asking for Riddle recs or anything. Very generic match with a few counters and a few big moves but nothing that really grab you. Even the finish was poorly done, imo. Very forced.

_*Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - WWE Raw 06/05 ****_

Fun match. Bryan was really great throughout the match. Bryan is at his best when sadistic bully breaking down limbs, which he did superbly on Kofi's arm. Kofi did some cool moves and the crowd got behind him, although you can tell the crowd was pretty much dead by this time in the show


----------



## dukenukem3do

Yes Best of the super jr 5/13/2019-Sho vs Shingo Takagi ****1/2 Go watch it, it’s a SHOstealer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_3165

SHO vs Shingo Takagi ****1/2 - BOTSJ Night 1 2019

THIS is the match that they will be looking back at in a few years as SHO's first 'big' singles match. This was brilliant. Shingo is a badass and his aura is something intangible. The company should be pushing Shingo into White's spot right now, he is 36 years old and not getting any younger but his performance here was outstanding. SHO is going to be a huge deal in the coming decade and has come on leaps and bounds. So, so, good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW BOSJ Day 1: SHO vs. Shingo Takagi*

They've been building this match through tags and other matches for awhile now and it did not disappoint. The 2 respective power houses of their teams with SHO trying to prove himself to the veteran Shingo. It was a great story. Shingo dominated the early portion, countering anything SHO threw at him. Only for SHO to finally fight back and match Shingo blow for blow. There was even a point at the end of the match where SHO had the Armbar locked in on Shingo and the way the structured the match for a second you felt like Shingo could tap out. That's how energetic the match felt. And in the end Shingo put down SHO with his finisher, but it was big stepping stone for SHO, even in defeat.


----------



## Donnie

*Johnathan Gresham vs Marty Scrull ***1/2*
Turns out if Martin cuts all the stupid bullshit, and sticks to what bought him to the game. He can have a really fun match. Of course, it helps that Gresh is here to stop almost anything stupid. Sadly, they did the fucking rollup spot, and I now want to kill Lynn and RVD a little more. Really fun final run. and the stomping on the fingers to set up the spot was awesome. Maybe, just maybe Martin has turned the corner.

*Shingo vs SHO ****1/2*
Oh, this was tremendous. Perfect example of making someone in defeat. SHO does everything he can to beat this bull shithead, and he gets closer than anyone else so far. But in the end it just isn't quite enough. I loved everything about this. SHO is a future main eventer, and Shingo is incredible. 

Everyone go out of your way to see this VERY GOOD MATCH  Unless you don't like very good matches, and you'd rather watch garbage.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Wasn't actually a fan of Shingo vs. SHO at all myself. Didn't care for it at all. Generic "wow this is epic" stuff.

TAKA vs. Tiger Mask was my MOTN by far. Now that was the good shit. Two guys that I love starting off the tourney was ideal, and they delivered. Awesome psychology revolving around Tiger's bum knee.

TAKA vs. Tiger Mask - ***1/2
Kanemaru vs. Titan - **
Gresham vs. Scurll - *1/2
Shingo vs. SHO - *1/4
Dragon Lee vs. Ishimori - *1/4


----------



## WOKELAND2

NastyYaffa said:


> Wasn't actually a fan of Shingo vs. SHO at all myself. Didn't care for it at all. Generic "wow this is epic" stuff.


Why?


----------



## MC

*New Japan Best Of Super Junior XXVI - Day 13/05*

*Yes To: Sho vs Shingo Takagi ****1/4*

Loved the match. Sho came out looking like a star and Shingo did some neat defensive work.

Other ratings:
TM4 vs Taka: NR 
Titán vs GOAT: **1/2
Whoop Whoop vs Gresh: **1/2
Ishimori vs Lee: ***1/2





WOKELAND2 said:


> Why?


Yes, Yaffa, WHY?!! :cry


----------



## Donnie

12 Pack vs Lee sucked, imo. 

If I have to watch one more Canadian destroyer be no sold so we can do a fucking suplex spot. THEN SELL THE IMPACT OF THE CD. I'm going to go full :cornettefu


----------



## TD Stinger

Sometimes I agree with Yaffa's take on something feeling "too epic" but here it felt earned. They've been building up this match for awhile and it's a simple story and concept to get behind with the rookie trying to prove himself against the veteran of whom he shares a similar offensive style with.

It got me when SHO busted out the Armbar and looked like he might actually tap out Shingo. It go met when Shingo had to do everything to keep SHO down, elevating SHO's stock even in defeat.

Again, sometimes something tries to be too epic for it's own good, but this was just right IMO.



Donnie said:


> 12 Pack vs Lee sucked, imo.
> 
> If I have to watch one more Canadian destroyer be no sold so we can do a fucking suplex spot. THEN SELL THE IMPACT OF THE CD. I'm going to go full :cornettefu


You know, as a wrestling fan, I don't think it's too much to ask that a Flipping Piledriver to be sold at least somewhat and not just be a set up move for a less impressive move. And hell, they did that twice in this match also with the Reverse Rana.

I mean there's a difference in telling your "art" and just bull shit. This falls into the category of bull shit. I'm fine with a guy like Ishii or Shingo no selling a suplex here and there because that's there character. But to see these guys dropped on their heads multiple times and not show any ill effects just completely takes me out of a match. Or the match has to be that damn good for me to ignore/forgive it.


----------



## Donnie

Hey, I can nominate MLW stuff now :banderas
*
Brian Pillman Jnr vs Tommy Dreamer Singapore Cane Match (MLW Fusion 39)***1/2*
I haven't been completely sold on BPJ yet, but this match has changed that. He works his ass off to make this work, and he looks amazing doing it. Lots of gross shots, and Dreamer doesn't suck here because it's impossible to suck at this. Neckbreaker does the deal for BPJ.

Expect a ton more MLW soon :rusevyes


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> Why?


Just wasn't interesting whatsoever in my eyes. Too long & like I said, generic "epic" bomb throwing stuff. Seen so much of that shit in the past few years that it does nothing for me unless it's some truly exceptionally compelling work on the offense or something. And that's something Shingo vs. SHO didn't offer to me.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Sometimes I agree with Yaffa's take on something feeling "too epic" but here it felt earned. They've been building up this match for awhile and it's a simple story and concept to get behind with the rookie trying to prove himself against the veteran of whom he shares a similar offensive style with.
> 
> It got me when SHO busted out the Armbar and looked like he might actually tap out Shingo. It go met when Shingo had to do everything to keep SHO down, elevating SHO's stock even in defeat.
> 
> Again, sometimes something tries to be too epic for it's own good, but this was just right IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, as a wrestling fan, I don't think it's too much to ask that a Flipping Piledriver to be sold at least somewhat and not just be a set up move for a less impressive move. And hell, they did that twice in this match also with the Reverse Rana.
> 
> I mean there's a difference in telling your "art" and just bull shit. This falls into the category of bull shit. I'm fine with a guy like Ishii or Shingo no selling a suplex here and there because that's there character. But to see these guys dropped on their heads multiple times and not show any ill effects just completely takes me out of a match. Or the match has to be that damn good for me to ignore/forgive it.


:banderas I agree with all of this, brother. 

Shingo/SHO told a hell of a story, and everything felt like it belonged. Including the length, because it showed that SHO was more ready for this than Shingo could have expected. Armbar spots ruled. 

Yeah. I've had enough of this no selling head-drops because it gets a pop. It was cool the first time, now it's just infuriating. 

Ishii does it because he has no neck, and he's a tough motherfucker. Lee does it because he's an asshole.


----------



## MC

That style of a match has grown so wary on me too. If we saw that type of match less often, I would've liked it more myself (I loved it still). I just wish people would switch it up and stand out more. It seems every company has a checklist of what a great match is and rarely deviates from it.

And that goes for all conpanies. New Japan and WWE most of all


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Shingo Takagi v. SHO, BOSJ Night 1 - **** ¼ (YES !)

Adam Cole v. Austin Theory, EVOLVE 127 - **** ¼ (YES !)

Adam Cole v. AR Fox, Evolve 128 - **** ¼ (YES !)*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Best of the Super Jrs

*YES* Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero ****1/4


----------



## MC

*Stardom Gold May 2019 16/05/2019*

*Yes To: Momo Watanabe vs Arisa Hoshiki ****1/4*

So compact and easy to watch. The match was really simple, Momo, my current favourite for "Best In The World", dominates and Arisa makes a comeback and finish. Momo does an excellent job controlling the match with her forceful kicks, proving that they aren't "fake" like Arisa said when she made her return, and some great suplexes. In turn. Arisa did a wonderful job of selling the offence and made a mint comeback. Her Brazilian kick is a thing of beauty. Great match. 

And oh, did I mention it was only 12 minutes? :cozy


----------



## hgr423

Ospreay vs Romero (BOSJ 26 Day 4 - 5/16/2019) is my favorite match of the tournament so far. Rocky is so great and I wish I got to see him in his element more often. Ospreay is not far behind.* *****


----------



## Donnie

*PAC vs Pentagon Jnr ***1/2 (18/4/19)*
Aside from the destroyer/poison rana spots, and some little things that annoyed me. This was really fun, and I look forward to a future rematch.


----------



## Groovemachine

Enjoying BOTSJ so far (although I'm still recovering from how dire Taguchi/Douku was...)

*SHINGO vs Sho - NJPW BOTSJ Day 1 - ****1/4

Sho vs Dragon Lee - NJPW BOTSJ Day 3 - ****1/4

Rocky Romero vs Will Ospreay - NJPW BOTSJ Day 4 - *****

Everyone has heaped praise on SHINGO/Sho, and rightly so - SHINGO's selling was fantastic; loved him not being able to cover properly as his arm was destroyed. Have to say I equally enjoyed Dragon Lee and Sho, particularly that Sho forced Lee to wrestle his kind of match, controlling him in a game of submission. Romero/Ospreay had lovely arm work too, which I felt Ospreay kind of dropped in the closing minutes, but we saw some incredible nearfalls to make up for it.


----------



## TJQ

Watching everything from BOSJ that gets a 7+ on cagematch so I'm not forced to watch more NJPW than I need to. Thoughts on whatever I watched from N1 & 2 below.

*Shingo Takagi vs SHO @ NJPW BOSJ Night 1 - **1/4*
_I can see why this is being praised so highly in here, because I didn't care for most of it :lol Nothing was offensively bad, but a lot of it was the typical mediocre, unsatisfying NJPW style match. There were a few really good stretches, most of which were stretches of *harsh* Shingo offense that actually got me invested, but the match went through like 5 different finishing sequences then carried on business as usual, so that momentary hype was lost on me several times, which isn't good. I would also like to bring attention to how absolutely hideous SHOs gear is, that shit belongs on a 14 year olds CAW in WWE 2k. _

*Taiji Ishimori vs Dragon Lee @ NJPW BOSJ Night 1 - **
_Selling is hard and big moves mean nothing, apparently. I am, however, 100% here for Dragon Lee becoming a Shibata tribute act and becoming death itself in the Jr division. _

*Ryusuke Taguchi vs YOH @ NJPW BOSJ Night 2 *3/4*
_There were a few fun moments, but significantly more boring moments. Also more leg work that only gets sold during down time between sequences and ignored on several dives and things of that nature, and then dropped all together, but that's to be expected. Meaningless leg work in NJPW, then, now, forever._

I will be back tomorrow with more low ratings from this promotion and hopefully praise the 12 minute Momo match if she bothers to sell.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Rocky vs. Ospreay deserves some love, indeed. I was dreading the concept of them going 25 minutes, but goddamn they actually killed it. The match built pretty well throughout the whole duration of it, and then in the finishing stretch of the last 5-7 minutes of it, it all clicked big time w/ Rocky getting a few TREMENDOUS nearfalls, fantastic counters, the crowd going crazy, the one last armbar by Rocky.. So much good stuff there. Also hats off to Caprice Coleman who added a lot with his pure passion on commentary regarding Rocky almost pulling off the upset. It's definitely gonna be remembered as one of the highlights of the 2019 BOSJ and rightfully so. 

***1/2 so not quite getting a nomination from me, but it's the best match of the tourney so far w/ Tiger Mask's matches vs. Kanemaru & TAKA rounding up the top-3.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Rocky vs. Ospreay deserves some love, indeed. I was dreading the concept of them going 25 minutes, but goddamn they actually killed it. The match built pretty well throughout the whole duration of it, and then in the finishing stretch of the last 5-7 minutes of it, it all clicked big time w/ Rocky getting a few TREMENDOUS nearfalls, fantastic counters, the crowd going crazy, the one last armbar by Rocky.. So much good stuff there. Also hats off to Caprice Coleman who added a lot with his pure passion on commentary regarding Rocky almost pulling off the upset. It's definitely gonna be remembered as one of the highlights of the 2019 BOSJ and rightfully so.
> 
> ***1/2 so not quite getting a nomination from me, but it's the best match of the tourney so far w/ Tiger Mask's matches vs. Kanemaru & TAKA rounding up the top-3.


Definitely my #2 match of the tournament after SHO vs. Shingo. Rocky is one of those guys who every once in awhile whether in ROH or NJPW he'll just go out there and have a great emotional performance.

And also agreed on Caprice. I've seen people crap on him but he has a good voice, sounds knowledgeable, and bring true passion.


----------



## Donnie

MLW time 

*RUSH vs Shane Strickland ***1/2 (episode 40)*
Really fun first match between the Tranquilo King, and Swerve. Result isn't in doubt because everyone knows Shane is leaving. But that doesn't stop this from good stuff. RUSH driver does it. 

*Sami Callihan vs LA PARK w/Selina **** (Fall count anywhere. Episode 41) *
If :cozy or :costanza ask about this, please tell them I was hacked. This was a wonderful spectacle between a fat skeleton and a human troll doll. They don't give a fuck about safety as they beat the fucking crap out of one another. All the classic hardcore toys get broken out, but they adapt them by doing cool stuff like a backdrop onto a trash can that's laying on a guardrail. PARK uses a chair you find at a play to bash the fuck out of Sami. They fight through the crowd into the hallways, and they end up out the front, before fighting back inside all the way to the ring. Sami brings his manic energy to this, and I'm reminded of when I really liked him. I hope he can bring me back around, because despite popular belief, I don't want to dislike a wrestler. The finish is gross as hell, as PARK spears Sami into a mountain of chairs to beat him. 

*Brian Pillman Jnr vs Tommy Dreamer ***1/2 (Empty Arena Match. Episode 42)*
Dreamer once again steps up his game to help make the kid look like a star. Everything he does looks great, and it really feels like he HATES Brian for all the shit he's pulled, and now he has to humble him. Pillman is great again, and I'm so happy to see him get better each week. They fight out of the front of the building, and Brian takes a near header into concrete steps. Tommy suplexs him onto the grass. Lots of wild stuff like that. They fight into the kitchen, and Tommy gets the best of it. He grabs a lighttube, and Brian begs off and starts saying sorry. You can feel the swerve coming, but to MLW's credit they go a new route on the old trope. As Tommy lets Brian crawl away, and the show ends. 

*KOTO Brazil vs Ricky Martinez w/Selina ***1/2 (SUPERFIGHT) *
Ricky is the heavy hitter for Promociones Dorado, the top heel stable of MLW. He's like the new version of what Rocky and Ricky were to the Rotts in ROH. Not quite as good as either of them, but still a really solid dude. KOTO is the young high flyer that everyone, including myself loves. They're feuding because Ricky broke a glass in KOTO's eye at a nightclub. KOTO starts off hot with massive dives, and his awesome suicide dive. He kicks the shit out of Ricky in revenge, until Selina distracts him, and Ricky takes over. Fun control segment with a hot crowd makes it even better. KOTO eventually fights back, and Selina jumps on the apron, AND KOTO HAS HAD ENOUGH OF HER SHIT AS HE STARTS TO CHOKE HER. Goddamn. Ricky peels him off, but Selina gets out pepper spray and hits the kid in his good eye, which gives Ricky enough time to roll him up for the win. A true midcard feud with actual heat, and a hell of a match. God, I love MLW. 

*"The Professional" Low Ki (c) w/Selina vs "Filthy" Tom Lawlor ***1/2 (MLW WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP. SUPERFIGHT)*
Seven months in the making. Ki has run through everyone since he won the belt, and his career resurgence has been amazing to watch. Not a bad match in this reign, and he's become a fantastic promo on top of all his skills. Filthy is a MMA heavyweight fighter, who is most well known for being on WOR and showing himself to be a massive Kane mark. He's only been wrestling for a couple of years, but holy shit does he already rule. One of those rare talents that picked it up right away, and became better than anyone could have expected. This is only 6 minutes because they got cut for time, but they more than make up for with a wild hate filled sprint. They get into right away with the classic punch off, and it goes from there. Filthy is better than Ki thought he would be as he targets the arm from the start. Ki starts to get desperate, and he brings out a door from under the ring. He tries to forearm Tom through it, BUT FILTHY MOVES AND KI SMASHES HIS ARM RIGHT THROUGH IT. Filthy starts to overwhelm him from there, and you can feel it coming. They fight on top, and Ki knocks him off and hits the Double Stomp, AND TOM KICKS OUT. Ki flips out and tries to choke him out, but Filthy counters it and locks in one of his own, AND KI CAN'T FIGHT OUT BECAUSE OF THE BAD ARM, AND LOW KI PASSES OUT CLEAN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING. MLW IS NOW FILTHY. 

MLW is my favourite promotion in the world. :rusevyes


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING, YES* to 
*
Yuji Okabayashi, Daichi Hashimoto & Takuya Nomura vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Akira Hyodo - BJW 4/30/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/b3ad952739aeced39387b77e114f176d/

Strong BJ 6 man tag at Korakuen, of course this is fucking piff







it's basically a preview/buildup of the Daisuke vs Yuji title match in Yokohama, and it has 10 times the intensity and urgency that match had. Both Sekimoto and specially Okabayashi are awesome as the "captains" of their teams, Kamitani did his thing, Nomura was of course dope and vicious when needed, Daichi was seemed more motivated than usual and Hyodo is the newest young lion out of their dojo, and he gets some pretty nice spots as a human wrecking ball. I guess most people would only see this as a "recommendation", but whatever, I dare y'all to not have fun watching it!!


----------



## MC

*WWWE Money In The Bank 2019*

*No But Reconmend: AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins ***1/2*

Really, really good match. Both guys had good chemistry and reigned in the usual stupid tropes WWE matches have. AJ sold really well through and Rollins delivered on his end. The counter into the styles clash was great too. Never got a great match feel from the match. Just a really good back and forth match on a show that's really lacking quality.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Money in the Bank: AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins*

I had my doubts as far as both guys being faces but I thought they wrestled a really good pace for a 20 minute match. The chemistry was there. The crowd was invested both guys. They had some great sequences from AJ countering the Curb Stomp into the Styles Clash and Rollings hitting the Inverted Superplex into the Inverted Suplex. And it was just a nice clean finish that left me wanting more. And hopefully we get more.

*WWE Money in the Bank Ladder Match*

Finn's spine is destroyed. Andrade's tailbone is destroyed. Ricochet's whole body is destroyed. Orton was at his coked up best. Corbin and McIntyre were really entertaining. And Ali was great too.

Controversial finish aside, which honestly doesn't really bother me, this was one of the most dangerous and violent matches I've seen in a long time.

Again, how is Finn not dead?


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles - WWE MITB - ****1/2*
Second best match in WWE this year behind Bryan vs Kingston. Great showing from both guys, they displayed real good chemistry, some of the sequences were fantastic, that counter into the Styles Clash especially had me marking out. AJ's best match for a good while. Good stuff :clap

*YES to Men's MITB Ladder Match - WWE MITB - ****1/4*
For the most part this was a tremendous fun spotfest.

As for the finish that gets 0 stars.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

You knew I was going to do this lol.

AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins
(Universal Title match/Money in the Bank 2019)

****


----------



## Dr. Middy

It's weird that I still have so much that annoys the shit out of me with WWE yet I enjoyed a good chunk of the show for the most part.

*YES to Women's Money in the Bank Match - WWE Money in the Bank 2019*

Surprisingly, this was really fun. A lot of this was coregraphed spots, and yeah it was hokey at times, but it was a really enjoyable hokey with some creativity to it. I enjoyed Dana actually getting some shine in, Nikki being her crazy self, Naomi's hilarious spots, and actually picking a great winner much to the delight of the crowd in Bayley. Great job to all the women here.

******


*YES to Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles - WWE Money in the Bank 2019*

Man, did these two always have this sort of chemistry? Because they rocked here, going back and forth throughout, and they had some sick reversals and counters. I legit popped for that curbstomp into a styles clash. It was nice that it didn’t feel like a normal big time Rollins match, he pulled out a couple different things here, and he gave his best effort in a singles match that I enjoyed more than I have any of his other singles matches in a couple years. I hope this keeps going.

*****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Kofi Kingston vs Kevin Owens - WWE Money in the Bank 2019*

This was very good. It’s nice to see Owens as a heel again, and for the most part with the exception of a move or two, worked a style that allowed Kofi to get more of the shine. Kofi himself was a good babyface, but there was something a bit missing for me overall. Still, pretty damn enjoyable.

****3/4*

*NO to Men's Money in the Bank Match - WWE Money in the Bank 2019
*
This was actually a ton of fun with some crazy spots. Randy was great too as the smart veteran who knew where to pick his moments, and my god Balor tried to kill his spine in this match. But I can’t give it a yes because Vince being Vince gave it to Brock for no reason, so yeah fuck that ending. 

****1/2*


----------



## Ace

AJ vs Seth **** 1/2

Best AJ match since Brock, some actual psychology and felt like something you'd see on NXT. That freaking reversal and awesome inverted top rope move from Seth.

Hopefully they rematch at Summerslam and the same agent is used. Who produced the match anyway?


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor vs Ricochet vs Andrade vs Ali vs Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar Men's Money in the Bank Ladder match on the Money in the Bank ppv. 

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Regardless of that AWFUL finish and winner, the MITB Ladder match was still good.

For the record, I thought the Universal title match between Seth Rollins and AJ Styles was good too! It was easily a top 2 candidate for MOTN. It's good to see that both men delivered in their longly-anticipated dream match


----------



## Donnie

:mj2 This the hardest thing I've ever done.

*AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins *****
This is the best Rollins match in at least 5 years. Almost all of his offence looked good, aside from his shitty punches. And doing a goofy as fuck grabbing his throat sell before hitting a dive. Other than I can't really complain about him. Hell, he stole the GOAT's kicks, and it didn't even bother me. He even SOLD, which for him is a HUGE thing. AJ ruled as always, and its nice to see him prove dumb people who say he's washed, wrong. That Blackout into the Clash counter was sick. Real good finish as well. First time I can say I want to see another Rollins match. Weird day.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Women's MITB - ***1/2*

This was really fun. Clocking in at just under 14 minutes, they started it at a pretty wild pace & it never let up till the finish. Very good flow & action from bell to bell. Everybody got to shine, and I thought Mandy Rose in particular looked really impressive

*Men's MITB - ***1/2*

Man, I love BORK, he's one of my all-time favorites, but the ending w/ him winning dropped a real turd on this one, and it's an extra shame because the other 7 were busting their asses & created one of the more compelling multi-man ladder matches there has been. The highlights were Andrade's absolutely SICK sunset flip powerbomb to Finn onto that bridged ladder, Ali's Spanish Fly to Andrade from the ladder(s), Corbin destroying Ali & Bálor w/ chokeslams + McIntyre throwing Ricochet out of the ring straight through a ladder. Brutal stuff all around.

*Styles vs. Rollins - **1/4*

They had the usual Seth Rollins workrate match w/ bombs, counters & nearfalls galore, but I'll give credit where it's due, as they made it look a lot more interesting than oh so many others. Rollins actually surprised me with how impactful & vicious he made his usually-shitty offense look - he definitely matched AJ in that department here, and that is something I wasn't expecting. I even really liked that inverted superplex -> falcon arrow spot that I always dislike when he does it normally. AJ of course brought it on the offense too & made all of Rollins' stuff look extra good w/ his legendary bumping & selling. So yeah, technically this match was pretty great indeed, but I just didn't care about its layout at all. Like I said, it was your usual Rollins workrate match, and matches of that & this kind just don't do it for me, unless I am truly invested in the participants or something, I guess. That is why I can't give it much love, but I acknowledge the fact (in my eyes anyway) that they took a very dull match layout & made it look more interesting than it would've been in most other cases.


----------



## MC

MC said:


> *WWWE Money In The Bank 2019*
> 
> *No But Reconmend: AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins ***1/2*


Decided to rewatch this after waking up. The early part of the match was fine, the obligatory standoffish stuff. But once they began actually trying to win, it got better. I loved Seth actually throwing himself into his topes rather than the usual push suicide dives that he does, which usually look awful. Seth doing the Kawada kicks surprised me. They didn't look good but I appreciate the effort took to try something different, at least. Then the match turned into the usual Seth match match which doesn't do anything for me but AJ's great selling keeps me into it. The counter into the Styles clash was slick like butter, but of course, it doesn't finish the match. But one thing that stands out is both guys great chemistry together. Fully expect more matches from this pair. And I kinda like that idea. Good match but it really doesn't scream out GREAT to me. ***1/4 


*No But Reconmend: Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Balor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet ***3/4*

This was easily match of the night. On paper, it was just a collection of big bumps that you'd see in every other MITB match but it flowed much better than most of the other matches. Everything seemed to lead into the other rather than thrown together for the sake of it. Corbin going wild was awesome. Ricochet and Almas took some mad bumps. Orton did everything he could not to which was equally as great. Loved Brock coming out too! That ruled. 

Best To Worst: Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Balor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet - [***3/4]. J Styles vs Seth Rollins - [***1/4]. Tony Nese vs. Ariya Daivari - [***]. Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross - [**1/2]. Kofi Kingston (c) vs. Kevin Owens - [**]. Becky Lynch vs Lacey Evans - [*]. Roman Reigns vs Elias - [SQUASH]. Miz Vs Shane McMahon - [*1/2] Samoa Joe vs. Rey Mysterio - [NR]. Becky Lynch vs Charlotte - [NR]."


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Yes - AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins - MITB
Yes - Kevin Owens vs Kofi Kingston MITB

The Mens MITB match was close to a YES but then the finish happened and ruined the whole thing.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES TO Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs LIJ (Shingo Takagi and BUSHI) - NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2019 - Day 9
* 
This was a hell of a match, especially just about every time SHO and Shingo were together. They have such an enjoyably intense vibe anytime they decide to beat the shit out of one another, and in this match they nearly stole the show, although BUSHI and YOH both played their parts. But this match was violent all the way through, fun as hell to watch, and SHO and YOH are becoming an amazing team who work together effortlessly. I can’t wait till I get to watch SHO/Shingo now.

*****1/2*


*NO But Recommended - Jay White vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 2019 - ***3/4*

*YES to Dragon Lee vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2019 - Day 1*

Great match. Was surprised they went for as long as they did, given their highly physical fast paced styles, but they made it work really well, and it built well towards the end with a hot crowd and a bunch of excellent exchanges and sequences. The hurricanrana to the outside was awesome, and the long crossface spot was well done too. My only complaint would be the no selling at times, if anything, which seems to be a constant in Lee’s matches, as much as I enjoy him. Wonder if they continue to keep the belt on Lee until Hiromu returns?

******

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs EVIL - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2019 - Day 2*

I expected a war given the buildup we’ve seen for this, and we got that right out of the gate. However, apart from these two just running into one another like bulls and throwing strikes, we got some excellent selling by Ishii especially when EVIL used the sharpshooter on him again, some great reversals, and I really liked how they kinda borrowed from one another at times. We saw Ishii break out a sharpshooter of his own, while EVIL did a top rope brainbuster of his own. Fitting enough, the match ended how it began, with the two of them simply trying to strike one another down. This ruled for me, and this might be my favorite EVIL match since maybe the Okada G1 match where EVIL won.

*****1/2*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Money in the bank 2018:*

*Seth Rollins (c) v. AJ Styles - **** (YES !)*

Best Rollins match since 2015 and the best AJ match since his SS match with Bryan. Both men desperately needed this performance.

*Men's Money in the bank ladder match - **** (YES !)*

All 7 guys worked really hard and I was impressed with all of them. BORK !


----------



## MC

*DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~ 06/05/19*

*YES TO: Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine ****1/2*

BASARA is a promotion that always has little bangers that go under the radar because it's a niche within a niche within a niche, but even this match blew away my expectations. This wouldn't be out of place in a top-level company. It's even better than a ton of the matches in those promotions, in my opinion. Ryota Nakatsu doesn't look like much, a bit of a goofy look but he pulls in a pretty great performance in this match. The work on Sekine's right arm is so good. The submissions look really nasty, and the other little things he does such as ramming Sekine's arm into the post are just superb. Not just the work on the arm, but his overall performance was excellent - had tons of aggression in his offence and had a vicious demeanour about him. Sekine's selling was really good, although it could've been sold better as far as arm movements go. But Sekine mostly avoided using the injured arm in offence which is greatly appreciated. The pacing was excellent too, I wouldn't be able to tell you the match time as it went by so smoothly, helped along by the great transitions. Short snappy grappling early on followed by heated brawling on the outside blended so well into each other. Great match starts to finish. Hardly a dull moment in the match. The finishing stretch as great. The short builds for Sekine's Combine submission (Elevated Capture Boston Crab) were really well done too. Excellent match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Akira Tozawa vs Mike Kanellis vs Brian Kendrick vs Oney Lorcan vs Ariya Daivari on the 205 Live (5/21/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

Here are my thoughts about the Fatal-5-Way main-event from tonight:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/77275740-post1528.html


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*

May 22nd	Shingo Takagi	Marty Scurll BOSJ: Day 7	NJPW	5*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to WALTER vs Pete Dunne for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (5/22/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*
Will Ospreay vs. Bandido - 7*

*NO* but highly recommended

SHINGO vs. Dragon Lee - 4.9*


BOSJ: Day 8 possible SOTY. Marty Scurll now a front-runner for WOTY.


----------



## Groovemachine

BOTSJ is spoiling me with tremendous wrestling every day. I can barely keep up. I love this wrasslin shit.

*El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay - NJPW BOTSJ Day 7 - ****1/2

Will Ospreay vs Bandido - NJPW BOTSJ Day 8 - ****1/4

SHINGO vs Dragon Lee - NJPW BOTSJ Day 8 - ****1/4*

OK, we seriously need to talk more about ELP vs Ospreay. This was on another level, mainly because it was all so brutal. Everything connected PERFECTLY and it looked like they were really laying into each other. Ospreay was on top form but this was a star-making performance for Phantasmo. Personally, they overcooked it by a fraction; if they'd gone home a little earlier, I probably would have rated this higher. Nevertheless, it's MOTT for me so far.


----------



## MC

*wXw Inner Circle 7 07/03/2019*

*Yes To: Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER ****1/4*

Pretty sure I wrote my review about this already. Anyway, I'll start again. This is an a very good match. Not so much a tag match, as there was no real tag wrestling as such as there it was singles interactions in a tag setting. WALTER vs Irie and Ishikawa vs Thatcher. The portions of either side of the match were really good, Ishikawa/Thatcher especially. It says alot that WALTER was the weakest of the match, and I don't think that's a bad thing at all. Everyone had an excellently strong performance throughout and the layout of the match worked so well in the close, intimate setting.

Also, *Yes To: "Shingo Takagi vs Dragon Lee ****1/4*

BOSJ fatigue is real. The matches (in K-Hall anyway) are all really good but it's not a ton of them are getting the entra high marks besides the Shingo match here and there. The style is so tiring.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Best of the Super Jrs

*YES* Rocky Romero vs El Phantasmo ****1/4 
Rocky is awesome. Give him a title shot and there wont be a dry eye in the house.


----------



## Disputed

*YES* to El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay BOTSJ Day 7


----------



## SHIRLEY

Cody vs. Dustin just *YES*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Cody vs Dustin is a yes from me dog


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW Double or Nothing: Dustin Rhodes vs. Cody Rhodes*

Just an emotional, bloody match. The match they always wanted and it couldn't have gone any better.

*AEW Double or Nothing: The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks*

Just fun, great tag team wrestling. A few too many finisher kickouts aside, good stuff.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Ditto for Cody Dustin.

Hard no for Young Bucks Lucha Bros. The kickouts were excessive even for them and they sucked the energy out of the room.


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Double Or Nothing 

SCU/Stronghearts-****
Cody/Dustin-*****
Bucks/Lucha Bros-****3/4
Jericho/Omega-****1/2

Fucking incredible show. Grand slam home run.


----------



## Disputed

I'll give Cody and Dustin a *YES* as well. *NO but recommended* to Bucks vs Lucha Bros


----------



## antoniomare007

Easy *YES* to

*Dustin Rhodes vs. Cody Rhodes - AEW Double or Nothing 5/25/19*

Big Bro gave little bro the best match of his career. When you have an all time talent like Dustin literally thinking and preparing years for a match, there's no way he's not gonna deliver. Cody was pretty good, not get me wrong, but it was Dustin who elevated this to MOTYC level. I do wonder if he also waited years to do this type of blade job because holy shit he went overboard with that cut.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the 22-Man Casino Battle Royale match on Double or Nothing.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riho/Ryo Mizunami/Hikaru Shida vs Yuka Sakazaki/Emi Sakura/Aja Kong on Double or Nothing.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cody Rhodes vs Dustin Rhodes on Double or Nothing.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros for the AAA World Tag titles on Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega on Double or Nothing.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## looper007

Yes to

Omega vs Jericho ****1/2

Bucks vs Luncha Brothers ****3/4

Cody vs Dustin Rhodes ***** (Best storytelling and old school wrestling I've seen in years)

Aja Kong, Yuka Sakazaki, Emi sakura vs Hikaru Shida, Riho, Ryo Mizunami ****

I don't think any of the main PPV matches were bad the worst would be the women's 4 way and that would get ***1/2.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Two Thumbs up for *AEW Double or Nothing*. Great show overall, even with the couple of negative points it had. Makes me excited to see the direction they go in once the real weekly shows start.

*SoCal Uncensored (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) vs Strong Hearts (CIMA, El Lindaman & T-Hawk) - ***1/2*

*Britt Baker vs Awesome Kong vs Kylie Rae vs Nyla Rose - **3/4*

*Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) defeat Angelico & Jack Evans - ***1/2
*

*Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho - ***1/2*

*YES to Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami defeat Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki*

Other than Kong, I really wasn’t familiar with anybody here, but this was a hell of a fun joshi tag. That one girl, I think it was Riho, looked awesome in this match, especially with her selling and the sympathy she was able to get as a babyface. But yeah, great on them for all having one of the better matches on the show, even with buffering issues. 

*****
*
*YES to The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs The Lucha Brothers (Fenix & Pentagon Jr.)*

A wild spotfest as expected from these four, but a pretty great one too. When Fenix and Pentagon actually want to work, they have awesome matches, especially Fenix, who was amazing with some of the crazy stuff he did here. And it was nice seeing the Young Bucks again after not watching them for months. They did get a bit too crazy with the near falls and kickouts at times, but it didn’t hurt it too much for me.

*****
*
*YES to Cody vs Dustin Rhodes*

I didn’t expect this to be the match of the night, but holy shit was it ever. Even with my streaming issues of the match at times, I saw most of it, and it was just wild. The story between them was great, Cody played an awesome heel, and the best part was watching Dustin gave his best performance maybe ever, along with a hell of a lot of blood spilled to where it was almost uncomfortable as times. This was such a tremendous job done by both these guys, and it’s about time they get got the chance to do their match. 

I’m gonna watch this one with fresh eyes and an actual 100% working video tomorrow. 

*****1/2
*


----------



## Natecore

Welp, this year is a wrap.

Cody vs Dustin

Yes! 

A masterpiece.


----------



## SPCDRI

Only MOTY candidate on Double or Nothing is Rhodes V. Rhodes, strong in ring but more importantly, very emotionally gripping during and afterwards.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Got time earlier in the day to watch some Super Juniors action too, although I remain well behind :lol

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Day 1*
*
Tiger Mask IV vs Taka Michonoku - ***1/4

Jonathan Gresham vs Marty Scurll - ***1/2*

*YES to SHO vs Shingo Takagi*

Came into this with this match being one of my most anticipated, and I think for the company it was one of the most hyped as well. They had a tremendous match, with a killer second half following Shingo just brutalizing SHO early, and the longer it went, the more this turned into a war between these two. Even the initial test of strength was especially tense, as was everything else in the match. Shingo’s explosiveness is amazing, and SHO as a babyface continues to improve. We’ll see more of this one day I assume.

*****1/2*

*NO to Dragon Lee vs Taiji Ishimori
*
I actually really enjoyed their last match, but this one left a ton to be desired for me, and at times actually pissed me off. Outside of two longer sequences in the match where they just did a shitton of moves without selling them, most of this was Ishimori’s really boring work on top, and then just big moves followed by nothing. The pacing for me was all out of wack, and I think I puked watching Dragon Lee do the Shibata pose (even though I like Lee). Not good at all.

**3/4*

*NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Day 2*

*No but Recommended - Robbie Eagles vs Rocky Romero - ***3/4*

*El Phantasmo vs Bandido - ***
*

*No but Recommended - Ryusuke Taguchi vs. YOH - ***3/4*


----------



## Donnie

I'm going to re-watch the show tomorrow to see how I feel about the Bucks/Bros

*BEST FRIENDS vs Jack Evens and Angelico ***1/2 *
3 of my favourite guys got 20 minutes on LIVE PPV, and killed it. There was another guy in this match, but fuck him. Got a little kickout epic at the end, but I loved everything else. 

Also, THE SUPER SMASH BROS ARE HERE :fuckyeah

*Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami vs AJA Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki ***3/4*
Inject this into my veins once a week, AEW. This was tremendous from start to finish, and the perfect intro for the women to a new audience. I haven't seen any of them except Aja and Shida, and Goddamn do want I see more. 

*CODY vs Dustin Rhodes ****1/2*
The 3 star general has been promoted. Joking aside, this was better than anyone could have imagined given that it's Cody, and a 50 year old Dustin. But everything, and I mean everything worked SO fucking well. The emotion was off the charts, and both of them bought their A game. Dustin deciding to hit a flipping senton off the apron is more reason why he's the best. Also, that blade job :andre It was fucking gross, and added to the match. Last few minutes were incredible, and CODY slowly overwhelming Dustin put it over the top.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Cody vs Dustin Rhodes - AEW Double or Nothing - ******
Going into this match I thought this was either going to be a masterpiece or one of the worst matches of the year, luckily for us it was a masterpiece. We've waited so long for a match like this, that old school feel, the emotional investment, the perfect storytelling, they nailed the build up, they nailed the match, they nailed the ending. My second favourite match of the year so far.

*YES to Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros - AEW Double or Nothing - ****1/4*
Not surprised to see this get hit and miss reviews, it was very much like a PWG spotfest. What I wanted from the match though was Tag Team wrestling to be showcased in an exciting manner, Young Bucks and Lucha Bros certainly delivered on that front. The action was fast paced, crazy at times and some of the spots left me marking out. I absolutely love watching Pentagon and Fenix do their thing, whether as single competitors or a tag team they'll be a massive hit in AEW. Would've rated the match higher but it did have too many finisher kick outs and it went on a tad too long, overall though I thoroughly enjoyed it.

*YES to SCU vs Strong Hearts - AEW Double or Nothing - *****
Perfect match to open the show and get the crowd and viewers hyped. Just fun, fast paced action, all six guys had a great showing.


----------



## MC

Can we YES this gem? ^

*AEW Double or Nothing 26/05/19*

*Yes To: Dustin Rhodes vs Cody ****1/4*

Dustin still rules to this day and Cody brings a career performance. Superb match.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Gah, Cody and Dustin fucking nailed it. From the opening promo til the closing promo. Some of the best shit I have seen in years.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AEW Double or Nothing

*YES* Cody Rhodes vs Dustin Rhodes ****1/4

*YES* The Young Bucks vs The Lucha Brothers ****1/2


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Cody & Dustin

YES YES YES


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MC said:


> Can we YES this gem? ^
> 
> *AEW Double or Nothing 26/05/19*
> 
> *Yes To: Dustin Rhodes vs Cody ****1/4*
> 
> Dustin still rules to this day and Cody brings a career performance. Superb match.


Yuka da GOAT?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

AEW Double or Nothing:
Yes - Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega

Yes - Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Cody vs Dustin Rhodes - AEW Double or Nothing - ****1/2

Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks - AEW Double or Nothing - ****1/2*

Cody/Dustin MASSIVELY overachieved in every respect. Couldn't ask for anything more from these guys. Lucha Bros/Bucks delivered the kind of match we all hoped for. Insanity from start to finish. That destroyer on the apron, springing off Fenix's back, FFS!

Thank you AEW. More please.


----------



## peep4life

Huge yes to Cody Dustin and Bucks/Lucha Bros.
*****

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## hgr423

*Ospreay vs Eagles* on 5/26 was another incredible BOSJ match. ***** 1/2*. Was that Eagles's career best performance? If not that, then what?


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally caught up on BOSJ. Will Ospreay is out here reminding people he's one of the best in the world. So time for some nominations:

Yes to:

*NJPW BOSJ Day 7: Will Ospreay vs. El Phantasmo

NJPW BOSJ Day 8: Bandido vs. Will Ospreay

NJPW BOSJ Day 10: Will Ospreay vs. Robbie Eagles*

Whether they're just athletic showcases or emotional stories, some great ones there.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ospreay is otherworldly right now, big Dave said on the last WOR after DON that he's the best in the world right now. High praise.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Was out of home for the weekend, so I am a bit "late" on the HYPETRAIN, but fuck yeah Double or Nothing was amazing!

SCU vs. Strong Hearts - ***1/2
Baker vs. Kong vs. Kylie Rae vs. Nyla Rose - ***
Joshi 6-Woman tag - ***1/2
Lucha Bros vs. Jackson Bros - ***1/2
Omega vs. Jericho - ***1/2

Then to the nominations:

*Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Chuck Taylor & Trent - **** - YES!*

Jack Evans, or actually Jack F'N Evans if I may correct myself, is just amazing. He was his usual timeless self here w/ that freaky athleticism & the man sure doesn't stop running his mouth, which is just the best. Was my first time seeing him in like 3-4 years I think, and I had almost forgotten how great he is. Also while his tag partner Angelico has never really done anything for me, I was quite surprised by how GREAT he was here - all of his strikes looked viciously awesome, and he busted out some neat submissions too. Excalibur informing the viewers that he has done some training under ***** Navarro certainly made those even more neat. Best Friends were excellent as well, especially Trent who reminded why is one of the current FIP greats in wrestling. He sure took a damned beating - that one sequence where Angelico counters his running attack w/ a brutal knee, which then lead to Angelico crucifix bombing him into the corner was just superb. Terrific match!

*Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes - ****1/2 - YES!*

Dustin having a big singles match was easily my most awaited thing on the whole show, and he sure worked his magic here, to say the least. You just can't fake this kind of magic & emotion - everything felt organic & real. I already got a bit emotional when the brothers were staring each other down & the crowd was chanting their fathers name very loudly, but in the end, with the "I need my older brother" line, I MIGHT'VE shed a tear or two. Those bastards. Was certainly worth the wait to see them FINALLY get the big singles match between 'em - I remember back in like 2011 posting on other wrestling boards about wanting to see the match at Mania, and that continued for years, every Mania-season. Now it finally happened & it sure was something special. Everything from the atmosphere, to Dustin's all-time great babyface work, to Cody being an asshole, to the bladejob - which is one of the most disgustingly effective & awesome ones I've EVER seen, to the CODE RED, to the post-match. Pure magic. Pure damn magic. Rhodes Forever!

Show of the year :sodone


----------



## MC

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yuka da GOAT?


That epic air gituaring says it all, doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## Taroostyles

Playing some serious catch up 

New Japan Cup 3/8

Nagata vs Ishii-****1/4

Exactly what you would expect from these 2, hard hitting and brutal. Nagata is still one of the best strikers with his legs in the business and Ishii is of course a madman. This is straight forward and nothing fancy. 

New Japan Cup 3/9

Michael Elgin vs Okada-****1/2

I knew this would be good as their 2 previous G1 encounters were great but I think this is their best match yet. Say what you want about Elgin personally but he is a hell of a talent. The finishing stretch here is off the charts and they did a great job of building him as a real threat to beat Okada even though nobody thought going in that was possible. Fantastic match.

More Catch Up 

Ibushi vs Naito NJC-****3/4

What can you say about these two? This match is incredible and I still think their G1 and NYC encounters are a notch ahead. Both of them are madmen and that Tiger Driver 91 followed by a brutal Kamigoye was a perfect finish. 

Ibushi vs ZSJ NJC-****1/4 

While not their best encounter these 2 just have insane chemistry. Some of Zacks counters here were impressive even for him. I didnt love the finish which brings it down a little for me but still a great match. 

Ospreay vs Okada NJC-****1/4

This match is a really a tale of 2 halves as the 1st half I really had a hard time getting into. It felt slow and uninspired but they really delivered a great finishing stretch and some fabulous sequences. Their anniversary show match was better and I still think they have better to come.


----------



## DELITE

*AEW Double or Nuthin 
*
SCU vs Strong Hearts **1/4
Women 4-way **
Best Friends vs Evans & Angelico **1/2
Cody vs Dustin ****** - YES! *This is what wrestling is all about for me
Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros ***1/4
Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega ***1/2


----------



## Disputed

*YES *to Ospreay vs Eagles from BOTSJ Day 10

I'm dangerously close to becoming nothing but an Ospreay stan account at this point, his BOTSJ performance has been remarkable


----------



## Corey

Late on all these but:

*YES!!* - Rollins/AJ at Money in the Bank. Fucking PHENOMENAL matchup, all puns intended.
*YES!!* - Cody/Dustin at Double or Nothing. Absolutely amazing spectacle with the blood and the postmatch promo. Very emotional and my favorite part of the show.

I wanna give a YES to Bucks/Lucha Bros but I think it hit a bit of overkill with Penta & Fenix kicking out of too much. Damn fun match though regardless and the whole show was amazing. Blew ALL IN out of the water imo. I might go back and watch Omega/Jericho another time because we were tuning into the end of the Raptors/Bucks game as well and I was drunk out of my fucking mind by that point. :lol

I'm fully on board with this paradigm shift btw. AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark:

Haven't watched any New Japan since Juice/Fale :lol But Moxley coming in raises my interest dramatically. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Late on all these but:
> 
> *YES!!* - Rollins/AJ at Money in the Bank. Fucking PHENOMENAL matchup, all puns intended.
> *YES!!* - Cody/Dustin at Double or Nothing. Absolutely amazing spectacle with the blood and the postmatch promo. Very emotional and my favorite part of the show.
> 
> I wanna give a YES to Bucks/Lucha Bros but I think it hit a bit of overkill with Penta & Fenix kicking out of too much. Damn fun match though regardless and the whole show was amazing. Blew ALL IN out of the water imo. I might go back and watch Omega/Jericho another time because we were tuning into the end of the Raptors/Bucks game as well and I was drunk out of my fucking mind by that point. :lol
> 
> I'm fully on board with this paradigm shift btw. AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark:
> 
> Haven't watched any New Japan since Juice/Fale :lol But Moxley coming in raises my interest dramatically. :mark:


I will say you are missing a great BOSJ tournament with a bunch of bangers from guys like Shingo, Ospreay, etc. To me its the most “New Japan” that New Japan has felt in awhile.


----------



## Taroostyles

Okada/Ishii NJC Semi Final-*****

This along with Cody/Dustin are my 2 MOTY so far. God this was everything I wanted it to be. It felt like a throwback to the days of old it was hard hitting and unapologetic about it. To me, Ishii is the most versatile talent in all of wrestling and can have a classic match with just about anyone. Okada was in true top guy form and they delivered a great package that never felt tired or long. Classic stuff. 

Sanada/Tanahashi NJC Semi Final-****3/4

While this was just a notch below the last match, I loved how this was complete opposite and almost just as great. This was a technical masterpiece with both guys behind the brush. Sanada had the crowd behind him and his energy now just feels different. Tana brings a great and brilliant strategy that keeps Sanada on his heels. Very creative finish that played off the story of Tana not going for his signature move that ended up costing him here. Such a smart and fantastic match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Continuing Super Juniors Catch Up! Night 4 is easily my favorite yet.

*Jonathan Gresham vs Taka Michinoku - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 3 - ***

Shingo Takagi vs Titan - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 3 - ***1/2

Taiji Ishimori vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 3 - ***1/4

YES to Dragon Lee vs SHO - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 3 - *****

*YES to Ren Narita vs Robbie Eagles - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 4*

The hometown boy in Narita was just tremendous here, working like a supercharged babyface on a mission here against an excellent cocky prick in Eagles. It was a ton of fun watching the crowd get so behind Narita here, with some great near falls, and I loved how the match was nice and to the point too. These sorts of matches are what most of the BOTSJ should be.

******

*YOH vs Bandido - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 4 - ****

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 4*

If this tournament is showing me anything, its that I was hardcore sleeping on how good Rocky could be. The match started out rather tame, given both guys did respect one another, but that quickly changed as their strikes got stiffer and harder. Rocky’s arm work later on throughout the match was excellent, as was the multiple armbar spots he did. The match kicked it up tenfold in the second half, with some crazy close near falls that had the entire crowd in support of Rocky, and many that convinced me too. They both worked real well with one another, with a chemistry I wasn’t aware of. Also, shoutout to the announcing here which was doing a step up job of selling Rocky actually almost winning. This was one of the best matches yet, and one of the best Romero performances I’ve seen. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Ryusuke Taguchi vs DOUKI - NJPW: BOTSJ Night 4*

Some real nice storytelling in this match. DOUKI just was beating the piss out of Taguchi early on with everything he had, including throwing around the young lions too. But Taguchi, the ever resilient babyface, continued to fight back the entire way through, even when Taichi got involved as well. The finish here was awesome, with Taguchi getting the ankle lock out after dodging the chair, and with the young lions helping to hold Taichi back. Great match. 

******

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole - NXT 5/8/19*

Excellent main event here. The only negatives I can give it is Riddle kicking out of Cole’s finish, and getting a bit heavy with some of the kickouts. Otherwise, this pretty much ruled the entire way through, especially thanks to Riddle, who continues to look like a star with just how fantastic and impactful all of his offense looked. He should be champion sooner rather than later.

*****
*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Best of the Super Jrs

*YES* Robbie Eagles vs Will Ospreay ****1/4

*YES* Shingo vs Taiji Ishimori ****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

May brought us a new category in this thang!



> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 26 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 6 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS & Kota Ibushi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Robbie Eagles (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Rocky Romero vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> DOUKI vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Hyodo, Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Daichi Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine (DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold May) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa (wXw Inner Circle 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #41) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 3 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 127) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 128) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> The Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & The Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 6 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 9 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 26 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (RAW 06/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 08/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet (Money In The Bank) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> AEW:
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Best Friends (Double or Nothing) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> *Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) || YES = 21 ||*
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Double or Nothing) || YES = 10 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Arez vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes Chairo Kingdom) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Corey

Wow, Cody/Dustin already receiving the 3rd most votes on the year. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

Generally wondering if I can catch up before the finals or not. I'm defintely gonna try, but these double block shows are long. 

*Ren Narita vs Rocky Romero - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 6 ***1/4*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs YOH - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 6*

I feel like because SHO has broken out and gotten his own theme this tournament, that some are sleeping on YOH, including myself. He was tremendous here playing an underdog babyface early on before going toe to toe with Ospreay. His leg work was great, I loved the calf killer usage, and the near falls were excellent and I thought he might pull this off near the end. Ospreay was good as per usual, every one of his matches seem like they are ending up as longer epics now, and his selling was pretty good, but a bit inconsistent at times. Still, really good stuff here.

******

*Ren Narita vs Bandido - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7 - ***1/4

Recommended - Jonathan Gresham vs Titan - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7 - ***3/4

Rocky Romero vs YOH - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7 - ***1/4

Dragon Lee vs Tiger Mask IV - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7 - **3/4

Robbie Eagles vs. Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7 - ***
*
*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7*

Goddamn this ruled. The first five minutes even were excellent, with Marty actually looking more vicious with his strikes than usual, including a sick throat chop, and seeming acting more serious, something which stayed the whole match. In fact, both guys were hitting each other pretty damn hard, and it was great. The interference was interesting, but worked real well as Shingo ended up as a tremendous babyface by the end and overcoming the odds. Awesome match, best Marty performance all tournament, and Shingo continues to look amazing.

*****1/4*

*YES to El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 7*

This started out awesome, with Ospreay going ham on the outside and quickly turning the match into a brawl outside the ring that went into the crowd. Eventually, it turned into Phantasmo owning Ospreay for awhile, and although I’m not totally sold on him yet, he does do a great job of being a gigantic prick with all of his mannerisms. Eventually once Ospreay made a comeback though, the drama turned up to 10 and the match itself felt like a spectacular spotfest where they tried to one up each other. They did get a bit too dramatic, and it felt a bit manufactured at times, but overall I did like the match a lot and I think with a bit of time cut off and less over dramatization, it could have been one of the best matches of the year. Still, a really excellent match overall, and Phantasmo is improving quickly. 

*****1/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I caught up on all 13 days of BOSJ, someone help me.

Will Ospreay v. Bandido Jr., BOSJ Night 8 - **** ½
Shingo Takagi v. Dragon Lee, BOSJ Night 8 - **** ½
El Phantasmo v. Will Ospreay, BOSJ Night 7 - **** ½
Will Ospreay v. Rocky Romero, BOSJ Night 4 - **** ¼ 
Shingo Takagi v. SHO, BOSJ Night 1 - **** ¼ 
Robbie Eagles v. Will Ospreay, BOSJ Night 10 - **** ¼ 
El Phantasmo v. Rocky Romero, BOSJ Night 9 - **** ¼ 
Shingo Takagi v. Taiji Ishimori, BOSJ Night 13 - ****
Will Ospreay v. YOH, BOSJ Night 6 - ****
Marty Scrull v. Shingo Takagi, BOSJ Night 7 - ****


All this fast ass wrestling, I need my slow & methodical shit back :vincecry (El Phantasmo & Shingo Takagi are awesome though !)


----------



## MC

Best get this in before NXT Tonight. 

*CMLL Juicio Final 31/05*

*Yes To: Virus vs Metálico ****1/4*

Have never heard of Metálico. And honestly, he didn't look that great in this match, but he put in a ton of effort (given lose must retire stipulation), had some cool moves and was able to play of Virus so well. Virus was so great, bringing the heat and urgency to the match with his big moves and submissions to put Metálico away. Tons of punches which is usually not a thing in CMLL matches. Great heat from the crowd as well. Great match.


----------



## Desecrated

Avoided the 25 minute matches from Ospreay vs Phantasmo & Romero despite the praise for them but otherwise catching up with recommendeds.

Taguchi vs Eagles *** Cool match, Eagles looked like he's coming into his own here.

Scurll vs Shingo ***3/4. Was super-close to thinking it was a classic but I think they overblown the finish. Scurll looked at his best in this element, cutting the cheesier shtick from his routine and just being dastardly. Fits his mannerisms, the henchman/security in his corner and just his general wrestling skillset. Putting Shingo in such a position where he goes 1 against 2 and wins, can't help but hope they are grooming him for Heavyweight next year.

Scurll vs SHO **. Everything in this match kinda fell flat when I look back on it. The story diminished over time and one of those rare instances for me where the lack of care for anything but the set-up of the next move grinded me the wrong way. Disappointing.

Ospreay vs Bandido ***3/4. All the makings of a classic spotfest akin to Ospreay & Ricochet's series. They gel really well for this type of match and I have no complaints.

Dragon Lee vs Shingo **** (Yes). Dragon Lee does leave a lot to be desired at times but Shingo gives him a ton to make his work here look superb. Perfect energy & tempo and no dull moments for roughly a 20 minute match. 

Not sure I will check the next cards. Eagles and Ospreay, Phantasmo and Romero going 25+ minutes isn't in my interest despite the high reviews and Korakuen appears to have received the best of the sub 20 min matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT Takeover XXV: Roderick Strong vs. Matt Riddle*

Just a super slick and hard hitting match with some great moves by Roddy, some great selling by Riddle. Just so good.

*NXT Takeover XXV: Fatal Four Way Ladder Match*

Kyle O'Reilly died for all our sins several times. Pure carnage. Fun spots. And the Profits finally got their moment.

*NXT Takeover XXV: Johnny Gargano vs. Adam Cole*

Sigh....is it possible to hate a match and love a match too.

Let me get this out of the way and it's the reason this match is getting put down by some. Yes, there was an over use of kickouts. And yes there were some bullshit spots that made me shake my head like Gargano spiking Cole with a Reverse Rana and the Cole immediatly hitting the Last Shot. I get it. No one is wrong for crapping on that.

But, I still loved this match too. People talk about psychology and things making sense. Gargano worked on Cole's arm the whole match in a vareity of ways. And Cole did the same Gargano's leg. And those spots mattered to the very end. This match also had great call backs to the original match. Even in the final Submission hold I thought Cole was done. It had great suspense to it's near falls, despite how many there were. It had great atmosphere.

So yes, kill me if you want. I hated things about this match. And I loved things about this match. And the things I loved outweighed the things I hated.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT Takeover 25:

*Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano - ***** (YES !)

Matt Riddle v. Roderick Strong - **** 1/4 (YES !)

Street Profits v. Undisputed Era v. Forgotten Sons v. Burch/Lorcan - **** (YES !)*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle on NXT TakeOver: XXV.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Street Profits vs Forgotten Sons vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles on NXT TakeOver: XXV.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title on NXT TakeOver: XXV.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

NXT: Takeover 25 was mostly a very fun show!

*YES to Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle*

A hot opener, and I’m glad they got good time, because this was awesome. Riddle’s got a really unique move set where ever match of his seems to have these little differences that make them somewhat unpredictable, which is fantastic. Here was no different, and I expected something great with a motivated Rodrick Strong who doesn’t have many singles matches these days. Strong did a wonderful job working on Riddle’s back throughout, and he has points with his offense which were awesome, like the multiple forearms he did to Riddle when he was prone on the ropes. Overall just an excellent match, and Riddle really should be world champ soon. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) vs Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan and The Forgotten Sons (Steve Cutler & Wesley Blake) and The Undisputed ERA (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)*

Hopefully KOR’s back isn’t DEAD after this match, but man this felt like the old ladder matches we saw during the days of Edge and Christian, the Dudleys, and the Hardy’s. This was a massive clusterfuck, yet a massively enjoyable one, as we got a ton of awesome spots and moments from all the guys in the match. I loved the spot with Ryker coming in and then getting positively destroyed by every guy in the match in one moment of unity, and it was awesome to see Dawkins and Ford get their moment to a massive reaction. This ruled!

*****1/4*

*NO to Velveteen Dream vs Tyler Breeze*

This was merely pretty decent, but overall it wasn’t overly special. I didn’t think that they really gelled much, although they had a couple nice spots here with the selfie Dream took and the near falls Breeze had with his unprettier. 

****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Shayna Baszler vs Io Shirai*

A very good match, not great though, but I can understand them maybe not leaving everything out on the table here if they’re having another match. Shayna, as per usual was awesome, working diligently on Shirai’s arm and playing her bully MMA gimmick to a tee. Meanwhile, Io was very good too, and had some great babyface fire.

****3/4*

*NO to Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano
*
It feels weird to have such a disconnect with what the majority seems to love here. From twitter, various reviews I’ve seen, and the reaction it got live, the match was a home run and everybody seemed to love it. 

I enjoyed various parts of it with some of the counters they did, and when they used their respective finishers, but this went way too far down the rabbit hole of forced epic. Hell, the first part of the match felt like they were just doing a bunch of stuff for like 10-15 minutes with no rhyme or reason. Even the beginning of some NJPW epics at least build up to a climax later on. 

The kickouts, no selling, and spamming of big moves got to almost a comical degree at times as well, where I was trying to find what moves actually mattered, because clearly finishers didn’t seem to at times, and the selling was really inconsistent as well. The work on Cole’s arm was basically forgotten about, and Johnny’s knee only seemed to matter when a random spot focusing on it came up. 

I can understand why somebody would like this, hell if this were some random PWG exhibition I probably would have liked it more because it would fit better, but after all the great performances we had earlier in this night, this left a lot to be desired, and I even liked their first match quite a bit. I hope Gargano especially doesn’t keep doing this stuff (I wasn’t huge on the Ricochet match either he did this stuff in), but with the reactions he gets from it, we’ll keep seeing it. At least Cole is champ now so it'll be somewhat interesting.

***1/4*


----------



## MC

*NXT Takeover XXV 01/06/19*

*No To Everything:*

*Matt Riddle vs Roddy Strong *
Incredibly strong(pun intended) start to the show. There was a brisk back and forth pace so the match didn’t outstay its welcome. Loved the competitiveness that the match had with both men being able to shine - Roddy w/ his excellent back work and Riddle w/ his explosive comebacks. But I do think that Riddle could’ve sold his back far better than he did, especially when making his comebacks because he kinda blew it off. But it wasn’t all bad as he did sell fairly well besides that. Some of the sequences like Roddy’s running elbows were awesome. Riddle added some of his usual great strikes too. More of this please. ***1/2

*NXT Tag Team Championship Ladder Match - Street Profits vs Forgotten Sons vs Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch
These matches go over my head nowadays* but this was actually pretty fun. They went all out with some nutty spots with the ladders early one and took some amazing bumps. Mostly at Kyle’s expense. There were a few illogical moments with the Era not doing for the belts at one point but whatever. The ending was pretty wild too. Get rid of the bad half of Gunner & Murphy and we’re all good. ***1/2

*NXT North American Championship - Velveteen Dream (c) vs Tyler Breeze*
This started off great. Loved the character work by Dream. He does it so well, he is unlike any other in WWE. Breeze had some nifty transitions into his leg holds. All good so far but then the match kinda fell off a cliff when the two started to exchange moves. There wasn’t much progression and felt very aimless. There were a few more cool moments like the Dream Selfie mid-match but that’s really it. If only they kept with what they were going for at the start, this could’ve been better. **3/4

*NXT Women's Championship - Io Shirai vs Shayna Baszler *
This was awesome. The winner was the wrong one, in my opinion. BUT this still was pretty good. Not a patch of their 2017 match, but a good addition to what clearly is going to be an extended feud. Loved Shayna’s arm work which, to the surprise of no one, was so great. The little extra twists and cranks that she does add a lot. Io’s selling was good, not great though. I do like how she switched arm for everything (her strikes and which arm she used to fend off submissions). Another good match under the belt of Shayna. ***1/2

*NXT Championship - Johnny Gargano (c) vs Adam Cole*
Ways this was better than their last match. Didn’t seem never-ending although it felt long. And a better match layout. But that’s really all. There was some uninspiring leg work by Cole which is inevitably no sold for much longer than it is sold only to come back in the finish for no real reason. Some more awful 50/50 move for move/no sells that don’t add anything and looked bad. Too many false finishes involving moves that are supposed to be killer moves later in the finish like the Panama surprise on the floor. If they wanted to kill the move, they did that but they clearly didn’t. You know, mostly everything that happened in New York. Just better than that match though. Not a compliment. I would compliment the crowd for being super hot but I found them obnoxious like they usually are in the main events. 1/4*


----------



## Donnie

I'll do the rest of the show in a couple of day, but in the meantime

*Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 1/2**
I'd like to congratulate them on having an almost equally bad match as the last one. Truly an inspired effort. 20+ superkicks were thrown, and some_ might_ have been sold. I can tell you that the head-drops weren't sold all that often, if at all. The limb work was commendable because at least they remembered some great matches involved this. Of course it was for naught as they both suck at it. Like, really fucking suck at it. The Panama Sunrise to the floor was one of the worst things I've seen. Grapping's strikes once ruled, and now they're HBK level terrible. Which now that I remember that, that cross eyed fuck is an agent for NXT, that makes SO much sense. The finishing run was bad, and Emote deciding now was the time for the leg to give out despite the fact Cole hadn't touched it in 15 minutes, all but sums up this fucking cancer of a match. Cole wins the belt with his finish that has been kicked out of 3 times already :lmao Hopefully the hell VKM is about to put Grapples through inspires him, and Adam to go back to being the great wresters they once were, instead of assholes they are now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

GCW Tournament of Survival 4

Nick Gage vs. G-Raver
Alex Colon vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda

Both *YES* and 5*.

6-man scramble also *NO* but highly recommended

EDIT: Baszler vs. Shirai also *NO* but highly recommended


----------



## TJQ

Oh baby, I get to come home today and shit on a Cole/Garbanzo match, I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cole/Gargano (Takeover 25)

Amazing match better than the last with the appropriate format and storytelling combined with less finisher spots.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TakeOver was looking like maybe the best WWE show of the year, until that main event 

*Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong*
This was a BANGER, and how it could've not been that? Riddle & Strong compliment each other pretty perfectly with their in-ring styles meshing up wonderfully. Brutal, hard hitting, back breakin', explosive action from bell to bell w/ no dull moments whatsoever. Helluva way to open the show, and actually ended up being my favorite match of the night. ****3/4*


*Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. The Forgotten Sons vs. The Undisputed Era*
Such good shit, pal. Everybody went crazy & took hellacious beatings - especially O'Reilly who got destroyed throughout. Thought the Ryker segment was really awesome too, with them milking it to the max, which made the eventual teaming up of Burch & Lorcan, Street Profits and The Undisputed Era feel very fulfilling. ****1/2*

*Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler*
Their Stardom 2017 match is what made me a believer in both of them, so I was very much looking forward to this, and while it didn't quite reach the great heights of that Stardom bout, it was still a very good one. Shayna is awesome w/ her work over the arm, Io sells well & is great w/ her comebacks. Felt like the crowd & the match got hotter & hotter as it went on too - it helped the choke in the end feel sooo dramatic, in a very good way. ****1/2*


*Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano*
A BIT better than the 2/3 match, but still awful. The positives are that I liked some of the knee & arm targeting by both guys; the kneework by Cole actually made the set-up for the Panama Sunrise logical & good for once during the finishing stretch, as Gargano sold it dramatically there. Also dug Cole's facecrusher to the knee from the Burning Hammer position. Now what I DIDN'T like was the fact that they had to have around 400 nearfalls once again, the shitty superkicks, the generic indy strike sequencez, especially that one with Cole spamming shitty bicycle kicks, no selling of shitty strikes, finisher stealing because muh STORYTELLINGZ~!~! - this kind of stuff just isn't for me. Didn't expecting anything else from the two, but as always, I watched it with an open mind regardless. **1/4*


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NXT Takeover 25:

YES - Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole
YES - Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle

No but Recommended:
Tag Team Ladder Match


----------



## Groovemachine

During the last 10 minutes of Cole/Gargano, my sole thought was "I can't wait to see the reviews of this on WrestlingForum". You guys have not disappointed!

Riddle/Strong ended up being good, but I felt both men were very off to begin with. Quite a bit of awkwardness and miscommunication which really took me out of it. Sure, they saved it and the finish was hot (and that segment with Strong's flurry of running forearms was :mark) but I wouldn't go higher than ***3/4

*Four-way Ladder Match for the Vacant NXT Tag Team Championships - WWE NXT Takeover XXV - *****

Packed full of dangerous spots; O'Reilly takes the "Finn Balor award" for being the guy subjected to a ton of punishment throughout. His back this morning must have been feeling fantastic. Really pleased that Forgotten Sons and Street Profits got ample time to shine, as they're not exactly workrate teams, but both showed great initiative in this and got their big moments. 

I'm so torn on Cole/Gargano II. Part of the issue was that they clearly went into it with the plan of putting on a masterpiece, and at times the 'epic' feeling felt a bit forced. And then there was all the superkick/bicycle kick no-selling that really turned me off. The arm and leg work was really well done for the most part and I'm a huge fan of limbwork, but then when it came time to stealing finishers, Gargano used his bad knee for the Last Shot, and Cole used his injured arm to apply the GargaNo Escape. So that was a bit shit. And they seriously burnt through each other's entire arsenal of offense. 

Having said all that, there were tremendous moments, like Cole getting out of the GargaNo Escape by raining down short, sharp blows to the damaged knee. And while some of the nearfalls were overkill, there were a few I genuinely popped hard for. Was it a good match? A tentative yes, held back by some sheer stupidity. I feel like I need to sleep on this one before I decide on a final rating!


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* to
*
Johny Gargano vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover 25 *


Curse Shawn Michaels for ruining Gargano for me. There was a point were he reached an awesome balance of WWE Epic with indy excess. And then he just kept pushing it and pushing it and it became unwatchable for me.


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle


----------



## Donnie

antoniomare007 said:


> *NO* to
> *
> Johny Gargano vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover 25 *
> 
> 
> Curse Shawn Michaels for ruining Gargano for me. There was a point were he reached an awesome balance of WWE Epic with indy excess. And then he just kept pushing it and pushing it and it became unwatchable for me.


:HBK Just more reason to hate the fucker.

Can't wait for him to agent main roster matches for the :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

Nearing the end of Day 10 right now. I actually am going to finish watching just about everything I wanted to from this tournament just in time for the finals. :woo :woo

*El Phantasmo vs Ren Narita - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8 -**1/2

Titan vs Taka Michinoku - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8 - **1/2

Tiger Mask VS Jonathan Gresham - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8 - ***1/4

YOH vs DOUKI - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8 - ***

YES to SHO vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8*

This entire match was mostly great thanks to a wonderfully performance by SHO, which started on the outside when Marty’s apron kicks just started getting him angry. From there he was just on the entire time, working through the focus Marty had on his injured ear, and he just was crazy intense and it was fantastic. 

******

*Ryusuke Taguchi VS Rocky Romero - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8 - ***1/2*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Bandido – NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8*

I mean, I kinda expected them not to sell much here given their last match I watched, so it honestly didn’t bother me much here. What we did get was a spectacular match that instantly had a big fight feel to it, and just continued building all the way to the end. Both Ospreay and Bandido just were moving as fast as anybody in the tournament, and the moves they kept pulling out were bigger and extraordinary as they went on. That counter for Bandido’s 24 plex was a great moment, although it did feel like they overdid the dramatization of it, but the fact that nobody really had countered it yet from what I can remember did make that feel like a big deal. Also nice was that they ended on a really high note too, without going too extreme into the no-selling, kickout territory. One of the top matches of the tournament yet, but NOT five stars. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 8
*
Wowsers. This was easily Dragon Lee’s best performance of the tournament, who despite still not having a great ability to sell, looked like a goddamn super hero at times, especially near the end when he came back from the kickout to Shingo’s pumping bomber. But Shingo at this point is the final boss, he who cometh shall be vanquished, and he still remains undefeated. The part where Lee hit him to just about everything he had left only for Shingo to power out ala Ishii at 1 was incredible, and this whole match really was him using his power to neutralize Lee. They gelled really goddamn well, and I really do hope Shingo wins so this becomes the match for Dominion, because they could go even further and it’ll be something even more amazing. Loved this!

*****1/2*

*SHO vs Tiger Mask IV - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9 - ***1/2[*

*YES to Will Osperay vs Ren Narita - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9*

Narita is having my favorite babyface performance in this tournament, first with Robbie Eagles, and now here. He was as fiery as ever, and even got quite a bit of offense on Will, much to the surprise of the crowd. The submission spot was tremendous, as was the belly to belly throw on the outside. Osperay meanwhile was excellent on top and sold like a boss for Narita. Fun and all within 10 minutes too.

******

*Shingo Takagi vs TAKA Michinoku - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9 - ***1/2

Bandido vs. Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9 - ***

Jonathan Gresham vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9 - ****

*YES to Titan vs Dragon Lee - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9*

Loved Red Shoes wearing the mask earlier on. This had such an oddly, but welcomed friendly feel to it as a match. Both guys just wanted to see which one could best the other here, and had a match basically straight out of CMLL it felt, but obviously not totally the same. Lots of fun lucha here, great little match.

******

*YES to El Phantasmo vs Rocky Romero - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 9*

This was quite a different match than most of the big tournament matches so far in that it was more grounded and not as fast paced for the majority of it. However, this arguably had one of the best babyface performances and best heel performances yet. Phantasmo throughout was just a gigantic prick, taunting fans, constantly trying for illegal moves, and treating Rocky like a joke. But Rocky gave another tremendous performance here, a wonderful gritty babyface from beginning to end with some excellent arm work on Phantasmo’s left arm that played all the way to the finish. I loved the Eddie tribute spot after the ref bump, and the announcers all celebrating his win was perfect. A wonderful match!

*****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

I've been catching up on the interesting BOSJ stuff too, and while I still got some stuff to watch, here's the match of the tourney so far:

*El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero - ***3/4*

The middle-section of the match drags quite a bit, but by the end, they had me 110% into it. They told a pretty damn great underdog tale of the veteran in Rocky Romero looking to get a big win in his first Korakuen singles main event, and El Phantasmo was a great dance partner, as he played the role of the overly arrogant asshole looking to spoil the party excellently. It's good stuff the whole way through, but things kick up to another level or two when the Red Shoes bumps happen - after that's it's pure Korakuen underdog magic & it just rules. As I mentioned, the best match of the tournament up to this point. Who would've thought that a 28-minute Rocky Romero vs. El Phantasmo match would be this good?


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW BOSJ Day 14: Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay*

Ospreay's on another level right now and Big Match Taguchi came to play.


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes 24/05*

_*Yes To: Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mistico ****1/4*_

[Primera Caida:] What a start to the match this match had. Cavernario bum rushing Mistico and wrecking him, brawling in the crowd and it wasn’t long before he got the win. Awesome first fall. It did exactly what it needed to do to kick start the rest of the match. [Segunda Caida:] Then Cavernario showed his greatness by attacking Mistico and launching him into the crowd again. Mistico selling all the damage Cavernario did to him so well. There was an awesome stretch in the second fall where Mistico made a comeback (along with a wicked tope con giro) with Cavernario putting a stop to that by simply pulling off the mask. [Tercera Caida:] The final fall, like most CMLL style of matches, is where the match truly shot off. Mistico brought it with all his fantastic dives, which was put over the top by a few great transitions such as Mistico catching Cavernario with an asai moonsault after a missed baseball slide to the outside. Cavernario took some nasty bumps as well as dishing them out on the hard floors. There is another crazy spot where Mistico hits a springboard somersault from the ring stage to the outside on the other side of the ring. Must see for everyone. A great match that builds and builds as the falls go on.


----------



## looper007

*Best of The Super Junior Final*

*Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi* ****** 

That's right MOTY so far for me and up there with one of the greatest I've seen.Just the edge of my seat for the whole match. 

*Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson* ****3/4 

Best match I've seen from Moxley even while in WWE. 

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White* ****1/2

There best match so far for me.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to

Moxley vs Juice ****1/4
Shingo vs Ospreay ****3/4 (full five if Shingo would have won)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

New Japan Best of the Super Jrs

IWGP United States Heavyweight Title
*YES* Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson ****3/4
Juice is one of the best babyfaces on the planet and must be recognised as such

Best of The Super Juniors 26
*YES* Will Ospreay vs Shingo ****3/4
They see Ospreay as the bigger star long term. They built Shingo up for him to beat. Not a perfect way to tell a story but it makes business sense. Great match regardless and it firmly cemented Ospreay as their guy.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors Finals 05/06*

*Yes To: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White ****1/2*

It's taken a while but White has pretty much put it all together by this point. He was absolutely tremendous in this match. His work on Tanahashi's arm was fantastic. The little counters that he does look great, especially the sprawling defense for the twist and shout which was excellent. That's the stuff I love about wrestling when done correctly. Tanahashi sold the arm so well. The timing of his comebacks was on point and as always, his dragon screws were great. These two didn't have much chemistry before but I thought they clicked perfectly here. The finish was well done too

*No but Highly Recommend: Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson *****

Juice Robinson was fantastic in this match. His work on selling and bumping was fantastic. All time selling performance by Juice in this match. Moxley looked good. Offence looked better than usual. 

*Yes To: Will Ospreay Vs Shingo Takagi ****1/4*

Awesome bomb fest with some excellently timed near falls.


----------



## Donnie

*Billy Ostrich vs Scary Dragon King Shingo *****
This was a tad too long for my liking, but it was great. Some of the exchanges were fucking wild. As was Shingo's dive into the rail. Ostrich was less anyoing with the screaming, and he sold well, so he gets no grief from me. Finishing run was really good stuff. Not sure about the winner, but time will tell. 

*Jay White vs Tanahashi ****1/2*
After watching two assholes refuse to sell because they're assholes, the ACE, who most certainty isn't an asshole, shows them and everyone how this is done. Dude hit a dragon screw with his legs! GOAT. White has gone from a guy who might be a future BITW, to a dude who can be the BITW right the fuck now. He was fantastic from start to finish. Had it not been for the next match, this would be MOTN. 

*Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley ****1/2 *
Any and all critiscims I once gave to Dean Ambrose, are now dead and buried. This motherfucker just tore the fucking roof off in an absolute banger. All his strikes were on point, including some piston like right hands that fucked up Juice's eyebrows. That Money Clip was SICK! He just felt like a brand new man, not even like the Mox of old. But a Mox who has been in jail for 8 years and now he's taken his corner back, and will stab anyone dumb enough to fuck with him. Juice was on another level! That dive from the balcony was insane, as were some of the bumps he took after that. Like, that Cannonball into the guard rail :andre The infamous Japanese table came out to play, and both guys died from it. The final few moments were what put this over the top for me. Both dudes fighting to the brink of destruction to get the win, and in the end it's ended with a new implant version of the DDT. Mox smiling when Juice kicked out of the old Dirty Deeds was :banderas As if he was saying "Ok, you're a tough motherfucker, but now you have to die" And die Juice did. 

Dean Ambrose is dead and buried. Jon Moxley is alive and well :cozy :rusevyes


----------



## DELITE

NJPW BOSJ Finale
_Worth mentioning:
10-MAN tag CHAOS VS SZKGUN *****
Okada and Romero vs Villain Enterprises *****_

*Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****1/2 - YES,* just high octane psychology and storytelling
*Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley* ****** - No but highly recommended brutal brawl
*Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi ****1/4* - No but highly recommended most hyped junior heavyweight match since Wrestle Kingdom. But this time this wasn't flop...just little bit for me. Because I don't like too much false finishes and I think Shingo Takagi only once looked like he's gonna win the match. And it was when he hit the Last of the Dragon. Ospreay was being dominant almost whole match. Another thing I don't like is the result but it don't affect my rating.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley for the IWPG United States title on NJPW Best of the Super Juniors.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay on NJPW Best of the Super Juniors.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## antoniomare007

NO but recommended 

*Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley - US Title match NJPW 6/5/19*

Match was pretty damn good though I gotta be honest and say I don't see all the praise it has gotten here. But the most important part is that it was a great debut for Moxley. I liked that he didn't try to cosplay puro and just went out there and did his match, from match 1 he already feels like a different wrestler and match on the roster, which is needed in today's NJ. Juice was awesome as the babyface again, his bumping helped a lot of the times, though that cannonball on the table was just fucking stupid in every way possible :lmao and his fire was on point. This was another example of leg work being a nuisance in a match instead of an effective tool to build towards something though, I'm really tired of wrestlers doing it just because. 



*YES* to

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White - NJPW 6/5/19*

Crowd was hotter and they did more compelling stuff than Mox/Juice imo. The first third with White working the arm was great, best control segment I've seen White do. Tana's comeback is good but I thought it was kinda messy, like they stumbled their way to the last 4/5 minutes - and I'm kinda numbed to the reversal fests at this point, specially in the middle of a match that had such good work on a body part - I wish this ended with White's cross arm bar, felt like it didn't need Gedo's fuckery and to protect Tana so much. But still, there was a ton of shit to like about this.



As much as I love Shingo, I just don't care about Ospray, I'm just not compelled to watch the final.


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami vs Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki @ AEW Double Or Nothing *****
_Yuka Sakazaki is now the greatest professional wrestler on the planet and anybody who disagrees is not entitled to an opinion. Now this was a good fucking time, having so many talented wrestlers with wildly different personalities and styles is a recipe for success in matches like this where the name of the game is exciting action. They all bounced off each other so well, and the flow of action jumping back and forth between incredibly fast paced and the slow grueling style that Aja Kong quite literally forced on the rest of them. Great stuff from everybody involved, far and away the best match of the night so far with fantastic performances from everybody involved. _

*Cody Rhodes vs Dustin Rhodes @ AEW Double Or Nothing*
_This was an interesting one for me. It was absolutely a spectacle, with a lot of high emotions. However it was kinda sloppy, with a bad forced Brandi sequence that added nothing to the match, and 700 finisher kickouts. Despite that, the strength of the story and the emotional highs that it brought kept me incredibly invested through the entire thing. I'm not going to give it a rating because I don't think I could give it one that I'd be satisfied with or consider fair, but I'm going to recommend that everybody give it a chance because it was absolutely something special._
*
No But Recommended*

*The Young Bucks (c) vs The Lucha Brothers @ AEW Double Or Nothing ***1/2 *
_The narrative of the match they were pushing in the ring and on commentary was actually really interesting to me. The Bucks being so busy with all the AEW stuff and not being up to par compared to their usual selves, constantly fumbling and accidentally hitting each other and giving the Lucha Bros free opportunities to take control. Beyond that, it was basically everything it needed to be, the pace flowed very well between the crazy fast portions and the stretches inbetween, with all the greatest hits from both teams. Very fun stuff._

*Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho @ AEW Double Or Nothing ***3/4*
_Another match that delivered just as it needed to. Really enjoyed the more gradual build towards each of the major beats of the match, start out with a lot of chops and something of a feeling out process to figure out what the other was pulling up to the party with before coming all the way back around to each of going through a grueling crawl trying to secure the win. The table coming out as a make shift shield, only to have Kenny use it against him was pretty fun, along with the general personality that Jericho brought to the match with similar things like using the camera and all that. Really is worth pointing out that all the small things that Jericho does in all his recent matches go such a long way to their success.

I'd also like to bring to light one of my low key favorite calls of all time, and just a general bit of praise to Excalibur who absolutely killed it all night long. Excalibur screaming "CHEKHOV'S TABLE" when Kenny went through actually had me dying, I love him so much.
_


Spoiler: Other Double Or Nothing Ratings



*SCU vs Strong Hearts @ AEW Double Or Nothing ****
_Some fun, crazy shit to kick off the night. Despite only being around 14 minutes, still felt like there were some moments early on that could have been really tightened up a bit, but I still had a great time. _

*Britt Baker vs Awesome Kong vs Kylie Rae vs Nyla Rose @ AEW Double Or Nothing *1/2*
_Doesn't surprise me that this is the only match that I saw basically no hype for, and the only match on the card to have no rating or recommendation on cagematch. It was certainly a match that happened, and the most exciting part of it was the fact that Awesome Kong showed up. Also comedic to me that the woman who did basically nothing in the match and is by far the least interesting of everybody involved ended up winning. But that's to be expected based on who she is._

*Best Friends vs Angelico & Jack Evans @ AEW Double Or Nothing **1/2*
_This was sporadically very fun, and had a lot of what you want from a somewhat spotty tag match. Unfortunately a lot of the routes they took to each of the big spots were uninteresting. Because of this, it was one of those matches that I thought was going to be god tier based on the gifs I've seen on twitter, but it turns out that I could have only watched those and not really lost any of the experience. However, Jack Evans with the hard carry, bless my boy. _


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson - **** - YES!*

As far as his punches & general offense go, I don't think Moxley looked THAT much better than he did as Dean Ambrose in his last few years in the WWE, but what I do think is that the match was A LOT more creative AND interesting than anything & everything he did there in the past few years. At first his forearms, knees & that suicide dive all looked pretty bad and super weak, but Juice Robinson sold his motherfucking ass off to make all of them look impactful, to say the least. Bless that man. Moxley's stuff thankfully got better looking as the match went on - he started putting more stank to them forearms once they started brawling in the crowd, and Juice continued to sell like a boss for him. I liked the brief legwork too w/ Mox working over it against the ringpost, and then slapping on a half crab & STF for good measure. It came more into play later on in the match when Juice sold the leg once he hit Mox with a gutbuster. Once again, bless that man. What a badass performance all around. Really liked the classic Bret Hart Figure-4 ringpost spot as well - definitely added to the leg psychology of the thing, and it's an awesome spot anyways. Another good leg psychology bit came in the finishing stretch as Juice was all fired up looking to deliver a big left hand to Mox, but Mox stops him by kicking him right into the worked over knee. Good stuff there & talking bout the finishing stretch, I absolutely LOVED the Dirty Deeds kickout. The way it was followed by a sick smile on Mox's face, which was then followed by him essentially '91ing the move was SO GREAT. Absolutely lovely stuff there, and all in all, I thought the match was pretty damn great. Positively unique for a big NJPW match. You couldn't have asked for a better guy to go against Jon Moxley in his first post-WWE match - Juice put on a tremendous performance, bumping & selling his ass off for everything Moxley did, including his shitty looking offense at the beginning + he sure delivered when it came time to kick some ass on the offense himself. Moxley, as mentioned, looked rough in the beginning, but once their fight got to the crowd, everything he did looked great & did so till the end. Definitely a pretty damn fantastic way to start his post-WWE career. #2 best NJPW MOTY so far.

*Shingo vs. Ospreay - * maybe?*

:bored Feels like I saw this exact same match at least 10 times in the BOSJ & I didn't even watch like half of the matches. Yawnnn


TJQ said:


> *YES*
> *Best Friends vs Angelico & Jack Evans @ AEW Double Or Nothing ******1/2*


Nice rating! Agreed on it being an absolutely tremendous match. My personal 2nd favorite of that evening.


----------



## Disputed

BOTSJ Final

*NO* but recommended to Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi 

*YES *to Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson

*YES *to Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi


----------



## Groovemachine

Still need to watch Tanahashi/White but nevertheless...

*Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson - NJPW BOTSJ Finals - ***3/4*

The pace was a bit slow for my liking, and all the weapons stuff felt a bit 'sports entertainmenty' which I was surpised at considering this being Mox's post-WWE "debut" but I do think it was the right match on paper. Juice played a great babyface here, and Jon went in hard with some nasty looking shots. And he was clearly motivated which was so refreshing. Good stuff, a fine NJPW debut, but I'm surprised by the very high praise it's had so far. :shrug

*SHINGO vs Will Ospreay - NJPW BOTSJ Finals - ****1/2*

Everything a BOTSJ Final should be. The culmination of the tournament-long story of who could stop SHINGO met a perfect climax here. Ospreay has been to the top of the mountain before, he knows he can overcome the odds, and he has the confidence in himself to do it...but SHINGO is unbeaten and has taken everything the entire A block threw at him. As such, it made sense that Ospreay would throw his entire arsenal at him. The Oscutter not getting the job done was a nice touch as that has put so many people away, and it felt like a huge blow to Ospreay. SHINGO took so much punishment and yet still looked incredibly dominant. As tacky as this sentiment may be, some of the MOVEZ were sick, especially Ospreay's sitout powerbomb. And then SHINGO's Pumping Bombers....my God...incredible. SHINGO is legit one of the BITW right now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended to Mox-Juice and Ospreay-SHINGO.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW BOSJ Finals: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White*

Tana is the smartest wrestler in the world, and White's not too far behind him. The way Tana would structure his offense around his injured arm like using his legs to do a Dragon Screw. And also White doing things like hammerlocking Tana's arm and ramming into the barricade and apron were great touches.

*NJPW BOSJ Finals: Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson*

Even though they haven't seen each other in years and have had no interaction leading up to this match, this felt personal from the word GO. Starting off right with punches and chops. Fighting into the crowd. Mox doing everything he can to bust Juice open. Juice going for broke with a Senton off the stage.

Then the match slows down a bit and Mox shows off his more technical side which is an underrated part of his game. Then they bring in the weapons to great effect. There was some great drama like Juice fighting back to get into the ring during the 20 count after that Suplex through the table.

Juice was amazing with his selling. He fought to the end and looked great even in defeat. And this match is also an example of how much of a complete package Mox is. His in ring style, his facial expressions, his mannerisms, his selling, so freaking great.

*NJPW BOSJ Finals: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay*

Here's my review. It's fucking wild. That's it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson - NJPW BOSJ Finals - ****1/4*
Strange feeling seeing Moxley back in this type of environment, to start with I thought the match started pretty slow; however as the match went on it got better and better. As soon as Moxley pulled the weapons out the match went up a notch, it was so refreshing to see Moxley get proper gritty instead of the PG bollocks we were so used to seeing. Juice Robinson played his part in this match perfectly too, his selling and his storytelling added so much to the match. Overall it wasn't nowhere near a MOTYC but it was a good solid entertaining match, that deserves four stars or more. 

*NO to Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi*
Never been a fan of Will Ospreay but over the past year or so I've enjoyed some of his matches in NJPW. This one however, I just couldn't get into it. For me Will Ospreay was the wrong guy to end Shingo's streak, his storytelling in this match wasn't believable in the slightest, he is an overrated wrestler and a crap storyteller, he got the piss beaten out of him and he came back like superman, no thanks.

Only parts I enjoyed were some of their sequences.


----------



## Taroostyles

Moxley/Juice-****1/2

A wild and different kind of NJPW style match. Mox looked great and felt huge as a star here, Juice was a fantastic babyface and the story they told made up for a few sloppy moments. Great match to start Moxleys NJPW run. 

Shingo/Ospreay-*****

Listen if Will isn't your favorite whatever, this is one of the greatest matches I've ever seen in 25+ years of being a fan. Just go watch it, I cant even talk about it.


----------



## peep4life

Taroostyles said:


> Moxley/Juice-****1/2
> 
> 
> 
> A wild and different kind of NJPW style match. Mox looked great and felt huge as a star here, Juice was a fantastic babyface and the story they told made up for a few sloppy moments. Great match to start Moxleys NJPW run.
> 
> 
> 
> Shingo/Ospreay-*****
> 
> 
> 
> Listen if Will isn't your favorite whatever, this is one of the greatest matches I've ever seen in 25+ years of being a fan. Just go watch it, I cant even talk about it.


This for the main as well. I've been watching wrestling for over 30 years and that match ruled. Full five for me. Ospreay and Shingo both killed it all tourney. I'll have a bunch of matches to add from the tourney when I'm by a computer and not in my phone. Yes to Mox Juice as well, great brawl

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY

Yes to:

*- Cody vs Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing)*****
- Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros. (Double or Nothing)****1/2
- Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White (BOSJ Finals)****1/2
- Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley (BOSJ Finals)****3/4
- Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay (BOSJ Finals)******


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BOSJ Night 14:

*Will Ospreay v. Ryusuke Taguchi - **** 1/4 (YES)*

BOSJ Finale:

*Jay White v. Hiroshi Tanahashi - **** (YES)

Jon Moxley v. Juice Robinson - **** 1/4 (YES)

Will Ospreay v. Shingo Takagi - **** 1/2 (YES)*


----------



## Natecore

So many smart marks fpalm 

Ospreay vs Shingo wins the Universe!

:mark: 

Yes. 10 Billion gazillion stars


----------



## Donnie

BOTSJ Night 2

*Douki vs Ren Narita ***1/2*
Surprised by how much this bangs. Big Ren is already on his way to being great, and Douki has a cool snap to everything he does. Just a really fun 10 minute sprint that never got too stupid, or boring. 

*Taguchi vs YOH ***1/2*
Really fun veteran vs rookie match. Yoh has the power to maybe one day beat out ass loving father, but this is not that night. Really good stuff here, but never really reached the next level for me. Dad does it for all of us. 

Billy "SCREAM AND SHOUT" Ostrich vs BUSHI ***1/2
These two always give us a really fun match, and this isn't an exception. Some dumb stuff like Ostrich's shouts, and his crappy selling. Dude you got DDT on the lip of the apron, sell it you goofy motherfucker. BUSHI rules, and he will continue to rule and be underappreciated for as long as he wrestles. Billy sadly wins because life ain't fair :mj2 

*Robbie Eagles vs Rocky Romero ****1/2*
HOLY FUCK, THIS WAS WONDERFUL. I've always loved Rocky, and thought he was criminally underrated. but Eagles hasn't never really blown me, just a dude who I thought was pretty good. This match blew my mind, boys and girls. He works the knee like he was born to do this, and all he needed was the chance to show it. He wreaks Rocky's leg in epic fashion, never sitting it like a lazy asshole, but instead he does cool shit to it. Like, hitting a 619 to the hamstring :banderas Rocky's selling is great, as are his comebacks. Great finishing run happens. Robbie hits a 450 to the leg, and grapevines the legs to get Rocky to submit. 

Eagles needs a full time contract NOW. 

Also, before I forget to say it. I hate ELP very, very much. He's a goofy asshole that looks like he's playing wrestler. Fuck this knob


----------



## Desecrated

Yes to Tana/White, Moxley/Juice & Shingo/Ospreay. Superb variety across all three matches with even the weakest one (Tana/White ****1/4) being a near MOTY anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I really thought the BOTSJ final show was NJPWs answer to DON in alot of ways. 

Everyone was raving at the variety of that show and then they basically run a triple main event with 3 completely different matches that were all fantastic. 

You got the classic heavyweight style battle in Tana/White. You got the brawling wild plunder match in Juice/Mox. Then you got the absolutely insane JRs match that had elements of a heavyweight match.


----------



## hgr423

Donnie said:


> Also, before I forget to say it. I hate ELP very, very much. He's a goofy asshole that looks like he's playing wrestler. Fuck this knob


I think he's trying to make you hate him and he's good at it!


----------



## hgr423

The only matches I can think of that compare to Shingo/Ospreay are Naito/Omega (2016) and Okada/Shibata (2017). I can't think of another match in that category. Shingo/Ospreay is probably the strongest of the 3.


----------



## Natecore

Somehow the NXT fan is insanely invested in the product. They were going fucking crazy for a Cole/Gargano match I thought was pretty good. I don’t know where this disconnect has happened but the gulf between us is gigantic.

Cole/Gargano No! ***
The shit with the ref at the end coupled with this botched idiotic Cole in the ropes piledriver thing and I was over this match


Riddle/Roddy Yes! ****1/2
One of the sprintiest sprints that ever sprinted. As modern and cutting edge as a match in 2019 should be!


----------



## Donnie

*Undertaker vs Goldberg 7.5 Stars* 
I got negged last week by a staunch WWE loyalist because I said this would be horrible. REALLY happy the boys proved me wrong with this classic. Both men ran like they were Olympic sprinters. At no point did Taker look like an old man trying to make it to the toilet before he shits himself. His punches for sure didn't look like a feeble old person's. And he didn't botch everything he did, including the Tombstone on Bill's head. Goldberg RULED. Concussing himself to start the match is GOAT worthy stuff. As was spearing the post and further fucking himself up. Also, mad respect for the BRAINBUSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTER. LOVED Taker paying tribute to his banger with Hogan in 02 by hitting the single worst Chokeslam he's ever done. 

This match cemented the reason why World Wrestling Entertainment is the greatest single wrestling company in history.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Taker-Goldberg sucked. It was just a bunch of flips. @Donnie;


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finished up what I wanted to see from the rest of the BOTSJ. Currently sitting down to watch the finals now, and given some of the ratings so far, I'm excited as hell :mark:

*Ren Narita vs Rysuke Taguchi - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 10 - **1/2*

*Tiger Mask IV vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 10 - ***1/2*

*Recommended - Robbie Eagles vs Will Osperay - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 10 - ***3/4*

*Taiji Ishimori vs SHO - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 10 - ***1/2*

*SHO vs Titan - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 11 - ***1/4*

*YES to Jonathan Gresham VS Shingo Takagi - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 11*

This was really simple, but I thought it was done tremendously. Takagi just destroyed Gresham for the first half of this match, powering through any offensive attempt he made in dominant fashion. But Gresham made an awesome comeback full of babyface fire and his technical ability, while even breaking out some sweet moonsaults. His bridging pin was a great near fall, and I loved the ending with Tagaki just muscling Gresham into his dragon finisher for the win. Great match.

******

*Recommended - YOH vs Ren Narita - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 12 - ***3/4*

*Will Osperay vs DOUKI - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 12 - ***1/2*

*Recommended - SHO vs Jonathan Gresham - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 13 - ***3/4*

*Recommended - Dragon Lee vs Marty Scurll - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 13 - ***3/4*

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 13*

Leave it to Shingo to have just about everybody’s best match. Ishimori has been kind of a letdown this whole tournament for me, but he looked great here working a back and forth match with Shingo and keeping up with him all the way to the end. They had some real nice counters, and the second half of this match was a great sprint at times. I love how Shingo is starting to just muscle guys up for his finisher now because he can, it just makes him look all the more badass. Fantastic match this was. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Will Osperay vs Rysuke Taguchi - NJPW: BOTSJ Day 14*

There’s always one Taugchi match every BOTSJ that brings out big match Taguchi, and this was that match. Osperay was very good as per usual, but Taguchi was a tremendous babyface all the way through, blending his comedy with more seriousness this time around, and turning it up near the end when he tried countering every move under the sun into an ankle lock, and getting in some real close near falls. This match ruled! 

*****1/4
*


----------



## Donnie

BOTSJ DAY 3

TAKA vs Gresham ***1/2
Awesome sprint that took place 90% on the mat, and was just a blast to watch. I really hope Gresh becomes a full time guy. 


Shingo vs Titan ***1/2 
Shingo fucking rules, and Titan is pretty good from the little of seen of him. Shingo lets the kid do some cool stuff throughout, but he mostly fucks his day up, which is what we all want.

*SHO vs Lee **1/2*
Some good selling from SHO, and Lee kept his bullshit to a limit. But it didn't grab me the way I wanted it to, and it suffered as a result. 

Scrull vs Ishimori *
What a piece of shit! This is a completely lifeless match with no escalation, or cool shit. Just boring as fuck. I've never really liked 12 Pac, but man do I fucking hate Martin with all my being. He's a goofy asshole cosplaying as a wrestler, and whenever it looks like he has turned the corner into becoming good, he has stinkers like this. I pray he doesn't get picked up by AEW, man. The thought of him on live TV every week is the stuff of nightmares


----------



## MC

Broke: Catching up on the BOSJ 

Woke: Watching Gatoh Move

:dance


----------



## Dr. Middy

That three match main event might be their best stretch of the year so far. 

*YES to Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: BOTSJ Finals*

A wonderfully paced match. I swear, White with a goatee like that looks even more like a heel than before. He sure proved that here, just going after Tanahashi’s arm with reckless abandon. It was so satisfying seeing him just make heavy use of something as simple as a hammerlock to do damage. Tanahashi sound well as he normally would, including a great submission spot where White trapped Tanahashi in an armbar for what seemed like a long time. I was surprised White would beat him in Tanahashi’s first match back, but they did it. Regardless, really great match, and I think they get more chemistry with every subsequent match they have.

*****1/4*

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson - NJPW: BOTSJ Finals*

Completely different than anything on the show by far, in a good way. This was just a drama packed brawl for the majority of the match, with Moxley just going in there to torture poor Juice at points, trying his best to split Juice open by even biting the dude multiple times. Juice went all for broke here, diving off the balcony, risking himself and selling like a goddamn boss as per usual, because he’s one of the best babyfaces in the company bar none. But yeah these two just had a hell of a war, and man, this was Moxley’s first match out of WWE too and his best in years. This ruled!

*****1/4*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW: BOTSJ Finals*

At points this was heading towards five stars to me, but it ended up being somewhat too long and there were a bit too many instances of near falls, especially from Shingo’s finishers. Really, these were the only problems I had with the match, and they were relatively minor. 

As a whole, this was amazing throughout. There was a special aura from the start, definitely thanks to Shingo’s undefeated streak still being intact here, and in a way he felt like the big final boss. They had some nice exchanges and moment in the first third of the match, including even Shingo breaking out a massive violent flip dive, which ended up feeling less like some NJ main events where most of the beginning is merely some fluff to build up for later. Man did they build up though.

The last maybe 2/3rds of this match ruled. Shingo suddenly felt less and less like a final boss, while Will felt less like the underdog babyface, and instead we got some amazing back and forth wrestling. I won’t list everything, but there was one moment I do wish was highlighted more where they highlighted the match length and how Shingo wasn’t as adapted to that length as much as Ospreay had been in his matches. Some of the sequences and near falls were epic as hell, and while I don’t agree with Will of all people ending the streak here (I wish they built up somebody else, like SHO perhaps), they did a hell of a job with it and Ospreay’s promo at the end was great. 

A fitting end to a really fun and tremendous tournament.

*****3/4
*


----------



## Asuka842

All three BOSJ finals matches were awesome, and in different ways. 

Speaking of NXT, WALTER vs. Pete Dunne at Takeover: New York was probably my favorite so far this year. And AJ vs. Seth at MITB actually lived up to the hype for once in WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Taker/Goldberg might be the greatest match I've ever seen by the two most pure athletes in our business.

Infinite stars.


----------



## Desecrated

Yuji Okabayashi vs Zeus CC ***3/4 - No/Recommended

Really good fun brawl, seamlessly connected together w/ a superb audience and brings up the eternal pondering of why I stop/start AJPW/BJW randomly. Stops short of a Yes by not being much more than that.

Suwama vs Naoya Nomura CC **** - Yes/Recommended

Something much different here. Suwama's early work was really good, near perfect for building up to the finish. Nomura never allowed that to slow down, doing whatever he can and whatever he can find to take Suwama down, crescendoing to a superb finish.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NJPW Dominion
*
Suzuki/Sabre vs. Liger/YOSHI-HASHI and Naito-Ibushi. *NO* but highly recommended

Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee. *YES *and 5*.


----------



## looper007

*NJPW Dominion*

*YES*

*Will Ospreay vs Dragon Lee* *****

Ospreay got to be in for a shout of been NJPW MVP right now. Two MOTY contenders in one week and that's not including his matches in the group stages of the BOSJ. Him and Lee had a barn stormer.

*Naito vs Ibushi* *****

That nasty bump aside, which was sicken. This match should have closed the show. Both these men can't have a bad match. Ibushi losing means he could be on for winning the G1.

*Taichi vs Ishii* **** 1/2

The surprise of the night, Ishii is awesome. Taichi can be hit and miss. But he bought his A Game and the beautiful Miho with him. Great hard hitting match.

*No*

*Okada vs Jericho* ***

Flat ending aside, it was a solid match but definitely one of Okada's worse title matches and a massive step down from his all time classic with Omega from last year. I think Omega got the better straight ahead wrestling match out of Jericho at DON. Made Okada look weak I thought.


----------



## Donnie

*Osprey vs Lee ***1/2*
All bullshit was kept to a minimum, so that's a plus. It did drag at points for me, but the highs were SO good that I can look past it. That tope into the crowd was nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuts. 

*MiSu & Windy Man vs Liger & YOSHI ***1/2*
Age means nothing when you're as good as these two. I loved this so much, and I need that singles match. Hell, maybe Liger can be in the G1 :banderas. Big Yosh pinning Sabre was a shock, but he deserves it. 

*Naito vs Kota ****1/2*
Kota Ibushi is actually fucking insane, and he wants to die in the ring. Don't tell me otherwise. This was amazing, and hard to watch all rolled into one. I'd be happy if they never wrestled again, but I got a feeling this is the G1 finals. 

*Okada vs Cool Dad *3/4*
On a card where MiSu and Liger showed that age is bullshit, this old fuck had to remind everyone that mightn't be true for all. He suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked so much. Sloppy as fuck, repeating all the same spots in the brawl because he took Benoit's CTE on as a tribute to go along with the pants. kada tried his best, but he can only do so much. Ending was sloppy as hell. 

I feel SO bad for poor Tana :mj2 He's carried sacks of shit before to something good, but he has one arm this time, so I imagine this will be a train wreak of the highest order.


----------



## Asuka842

Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee was awesome, Ospreay has been on a tear lately.

Shingo had another impressive showing against showing, and Kojima shows that he can still go despite his age.

I'm conflicted on Naito vs. Ibushi, there were a bunch of cool spots and I admire both men's passion. But this is the first match where I've gone "ok, they might be getting too dangerous and reckless now." I cringed repeatedly watching.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to

*Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Dominion 6/9/19
*
Ah yes, Osaka and Naito







Seems so fitting that matches between these two are based on neck work, lol. Like the March encounter, this one is about Naito trying to break Kota's neck and Ibushi trying to survive. First 10 minutes were better than the March match though, as Naito's work was more compelling and him heeling it up for Osaka is always fun to see. The finishing stretch was more of a "big move, sell, big move" dynamic, which was still dope because they fucking killed each other. Another very good match in their series.


----------



## FROSTY

looper007 said:


> *NJPW Dominion*
> 
> *YES*
> 
> *Will Ospreay vs Dragon Lee* *****
> 
> Ospreay got to be in for a shout of been NJPW MVP right now. Two MOTY contenders in one week and that's not including his matches in the group stages of the BOSJ. Him and Lee had a barn stormer.
> 
> *Naito vs Ibushi* *****
> 
> That nasty bump aside, which was sicken. This match should have closed the show. Both these men can't have a bad match. Ibushi losing means he could be on for winning the G1.
> 
> *Taichi vs Ishii* **** 1/2
> 
> The surprise of the night, Ishii is awesome. Taichi can be hit and miss. But he bought his A Game and the beautiful Miho with him. Great hard hitting match.
> 
> *No*
> 
> *Okada vs Jericho* ***
> 
> Flat ending aside, it was a solid match but definitely one of Okada's worse title matches and a massive step down from his all time classic with Omega from last year. I think Omega got the better straight ahead wrestling match out of Jericho at DON. Made Okada look weak I thought.


Worst gimmick ever vs Ishii at New Japan Cup was a great match, so this shouldn't come as too much of a surprise. :rockwut


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Dominion: Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee*

*NJPW Dominion: Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi*

Too tired to do full reviews at the moment. Let's just both are wild, and one almost too wild.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dominion 

Ospreay/Dragon Lee-****1/2

Another fantastic JRs match that was just so crisp and professional. That spot with Dragon crushing Will with the tope was absolutely awesome. This wasn't on the level of the Will and Shingo match but then again few are. 

Need to watch Naito/Ibushi and Okada/Jericho later. Kojima/Shingo was a fun hard hitting match too probably ***3/4.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shingo vs. Kojima - ***1/2
Taichi vs. Ishii - ***
Dragon Lee vs. Billiam - *

*Ibushi vs. Naito - ****1/4 - YES!*

This suffers from the same thing that matches like Okada vs. Shibata & Danielson vs. McGuinness do where there's that one spot that's so filthy, disgusting & horrifying that you (or at least I) just feel dirty for praising the thing, but oh well. I thought this was great. Naito's long-lasting, storied relationship w/ the Osaka crowd ended up adding a ton to this, because he decided to act extra nasty & mean throughout due to the partly negative reaction he got. Stuff like him refusing to let go of a submission, him rapidly stomping Ibushi's neck, him spitting on the refs face, the cocky pins & him doing his usual poses w/ extra swagger & arrogance - all just really awesome stuff. Then these two crazy fucks did their "usual" by absolutely destroying each others necks in very brutal & compelling fashion. I couldn't help but love it, even if that apron German spot took me out of it for a minute. Please never do that again. This was scary & great.

*Okada vs. Jericho - **** - YES!*

I absolutely loved this & that is something I wasn't expecting to type out. Everything just clicked for me - loved how it was a bit different from your usual Okada big match formula w/ there not being a crazy finishing stretch or anything. Jericho dominated most of the thing, and I actually found pretty much all of his work on top very good & compelling; his beatdown of Okada was gritty, and he fantastically came off as the bitter, egoistic, cocky veteran that he is, punishing the young poster boy of the company. I also interpreted the STORY™ of the whole bout as Jericho slowly gassing out as he pulled out all the brakes to try and beat Okada, while Okada barely even left his first gear. That might be the case of me completely making shit up, but that's how I interpreted it anyway, and they told that story pretty fantastically throughout, all climaxing in the finish w/ Okada completely catching Jericho off-guard in vintage Bret Hart fashion. I personally LOVED it because I feel like the Rainmaker, as a finishing move, has been let kicked out of & been spammed a bit too much in the last 2-3 years. Also I am gonna forever defend that first Codebreaker by Jericho on the outside - it wasn't pretty, but my goodness it was the most vicious that move has ever looked performed by him. THIS WAS GREAT. Maybe it's the Judas Effect in me talking, but hell yeah I enjoyed it a ton.

Cool Dad w/ 3 bangers in all of his singles matches this year


----------



## Donnie

:sodone We've reached PEAK Nasty


----------



## Dr. Middy

Dominion overall was a real fun show with a couple great matches peppered in, and a solid undercard overall. Main event was pretty decent, but not to the level of past years at all. 

*Jon Moxley vs Shota Umino - **1/2*

Short and sweet squash for Moxley. Like the little things he’s doing more of now like fishhooking Shota’s mouth during that submission spot. Also, kinda cool that he’s a badass, but respectful to Umino after beating him. Interesting layering here.

*Shingo Takagi vs Satoshi Kojima - ***1/2*

Real fun with a different vibe with Shingo against somebody stronger and bigger than him. Kojima looked great here, one of his most enjoyable performances since the Suzuki matches. They had quite a fun back and forth match, and watching Shingo actually struggle to put Kojima down like he normally would a junior HW was a nice change. Pretty damn good match here.

*Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & YOSHI-HASHI - **3/4*

Pretty decent. It was fun watching Sabre and Suzuki just stretch one and beat up YOSHI, and the whole dynamic of Liger and Suzuki was awesome. 

*BULLET CLUB (Chase Owens, Jay White & Taiji Ishimori) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson & Ryusuke Taguchi -**1/2*

That finish was kind of a mess. Match was standard 6-man fare really.

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Taichi*

They had an awesome match in the NJ Cup, and they had another great match here. Ishii always seems to being out the best in Taichi and he did so here, just yelling at him to actually try instead of go the bullshit route. When Taichi is on, he looks pretty damn good, his offense was great and Ishii sold his ass off for him. The last half of this match was full of great bombs and some excellent near falls, and I’m always happy to see Ishii win a title. Great match!

******

*Guerrillas Of Destiny (Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa) (c) vs. LIJ (EVIL & SANADA) - **1/2*

This seemed just really dull for the most part, although EVIL and SANADA doing their double team moves was nice and their hot tags were fun. But it just seemed overly long and not that interesting because we’ve seen these two teams in this position for what feels like forever. I don’t really care for the Tongans much, especially Tama, who I find to be just a giant tryhard who just is not very good in any aspect. They were just kinda there for me. They need some fresher teams here. 

*YES to Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay *

One negative, their selling left a lot to be desired, but I kinda of come to expect that at times from these two in matches, and in particular Lee. That being said, this was a spectacular bombfest from two crazy athletic dudes, and I couldn’t really expect anything else. They broke out some crazy shit, like the double stomp to the outside where I thought Lee legit tore hamstrings on, the amazing corkscrew dive off the top Ospreay did, and that insane dive/spear to Ospreay by Lee that just about killed the announcers. Ospreay landing on his feet off the hurricarana to the outside was sick, but they are overusing that trope of his a bit too much now. Still, an incredible athletic match from these two.

*****1/2*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito *










*Chris Jericho vs Kazuchika Okada - ***1/2*

This was rough to start, not gonna lie. It felt like I was watching the start of any standard Okada match, but done slower with a couple insults by Jericho peppered in. Eventually it did improve to somewhat of a nice match, with some nice counters, including Okada countering some of Jericho’s moves into his own signatures he usually would hit. However, it did start to drag some, and the finish was quite odd and completely out of the blue and not built to at all, unless that is supposed to be the case. 

I don’t necessarily want to see another match by these two, but it seems like that is going to be the idea with the post match beatdown. I do still enjoy Jericho’s character though.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MC said:


> Broke: Catching up on the BOSJ
> 
> *Woke: Watching Gatoh Move
> *
> :dance


----------



## Donnie

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I forgot these two :mj2 

*Kojima vs Shingo ***1/2*
Our beloved NJPW Dad shows everyone he's still the fucking man, whilst letting Shingo show everyone he rules. Loved this a lot. 

*Ishii vs Taichi ***3/4*
This was fucking killer. Ishii is the best, but Taichi actually rules and the meme cult status is legit. Lots of gross shots throughout, and it never dragged or got too much. Rematch, please


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Dominion - ****1/2*

:wow 

These two fucked each other up in what was a compelling war.

Naito is a crazy bastard.

As for Ibushi his lack of selling in matches sometimes pisses me off, in this match though his selling was absolutely fantastic, a great performance from him.


----------



## DELITE

*NJPW Dominion:*

*Shingo vs Kojima ***1/4*
*Liger & Hashi vs SZKGN ***
*TAGUCHI JAPAN VS BULLET CLUB **
*Ishii vs Taichi **1/2* There were some interesting parts but I don't know something just didn't click with me in this bout
*GOD vs LIJ ***1/2* - I liked this one. It had some competetive action like Tonga testing his quicknees with Sanada and Loa measuring his power with EVIL. And I think this match told a catchy story even with BULLET CLUB trademarked BS intereferences. And the finish make sense for me too. When Tonga used his quickness and inteligence how he is used to do, he pinned EVIL by roll up. This is adequate, I think. ***1/2
*Ospreay vs Dragon Lee ***3/4* - This is everything you'd think it would be. Just I'am not big fan of this style.
*Naito vs Ibushi ***1/4 *- I loved Naito's agressive side. I loved these sick neck bumps but there wasn't personality from Ibushi in this match. Even if this title run was his career breaking point. In his matches I didn't feel it. I feel like this is just another clash between him and Naito like in G1, like in NJ Cup, like in the Garden. Maybe it's the art of less is sometimes more because if their previous matches wasn't just a sick neck bump after an another sick bump and a kickout out of a big move after an another kickout of a big move I would feel like this match was as important as it should've feel.
*Okada vs Jericho ***1/2* - I don't have anything against this match at all. Maybe the length of the match but I know this is NJPW and their producers would commit seppuku if they main event match isn't 20+ minutes. At least their match ends after roll up which is a booster shot after all these same type of finish for every NJPW big match. And Okada beat Jericho at his own game what is part of Rainmaker's gimmick. It just wasn't great...


----------



## Disputed

*YES *to Naito/Ibushi from Dominion, *NO *but recommended to Taichi/Ishii and Ospreay/Lee

Someone needs to save Kota Ibushi from himself


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

*Matt Riddle vs Roderick Strong @ NXT Takeover XXV ***1/2*
_Lost the brief write up that I had done about the match, but safe to say I enjoyed it._

*Velveteen Dream (c) vs Tyler Breeze @ NXT Takeover XXV ***1/2*
_I was teetering on the fence a bit whether or not to put this here, but I'm going to let my bias get the better of me and do it anyways. I'm a massive fan of both of these guys and with a few exceptions, I got basically everything I wanted. Some fantastic character work and non-wrestling interactions between the two kept a smirk on my face from bell to bell. And more so than absurdly huge spots, the match felt like it was built on a bunch of really great, but small sequences that kept piling up on top of each other. If we were to divide the match into quarters, it was the 3rd quarter that I felt was the weakest, with some false finishes and significantly slower pace that I don't think was handled as well. However the last few moments were dope, and I absolutely loved Breeze getting back in the ring and begging the ref to stop counting because he can't win the title that way, and Dream taking advantage of the distraction to land his finishers. I love these 2 and I pray this isn't the last interaction between them._

*Shayna Baszler vs Io Shirai @ NXT Takeover XXV ***3/4*
_This had a lot to live up to for me because of my love for one of their previous encounters in STARDOM, and while it wasn't quite on that level, it was still a damn great time. As it always is, Shayna's work on top was consistent and captivating, as well as all the douchey sprinkles of offense and taunting that she brings to the table so that even in moments where the focus is Io selling the damage, the match never feels like its slowing down for it and the story can continue. I got a bit worried that Io was going to pull some selling notes from the book of Okada after the first moves she did after getting her arm worked over for 5 minutes was to immediately bust out some hammer strikes, but thankfully beyond that there wasn't really anything shady. Very strong match, had a great time with this one._
____________________________​
The tag ladder match was fun, went *** on that. In my mind there have been so many incredible and innovative matches of this type in history that I didn't feel it had any place in that conversation. With that said, though, if you put literally any competent wrestlers in this kind of match and let them go bananas, it's going to be very fun on a base level, just like this was. As far as I'm concerned, that's all it needed to be.

Cole vs Garbanzo was about as bad as you would expect, some of the most mindless LCD pandering stuff you will ever see. Incredibly bland sequences with long pause breaks between them to pad the time because is it really a main event if it doesn't go over 30mins? Mediocre to bad selling of the leg by Garbanzo, but its ok cuz he shakes his leg every time he kicks with it :lol To make it even worse, they took the worst moment from their last encounter and made it even 10x worse, which is already a feat worth tremendous praise. Instead of simply taking a panama sunrise and then going on for a while (because why should moves like this have any value?), Garbanzo takes one on the fucking floor and kicks out,* then the match goes on and is competitive for another 7 minutes. 7 of the 32 minutes of this match took place after a flipping piledriver on the floor.* Good talk. These Cole/Garbanzo matches are straight up the Imagine Dragons equivalent of professional wrestling and are one of the few things that would ever make me say "I'd rather watch Okada and Omega wrestle for 90 minutes".


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs Dragon Lee - NJPW Dominion 2019 - ****1/2

Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Dominion 2019 - ****1/4*

Ospreay/Lee ruled, plain and simple. Amazing that so soon after such a good BOTSJ tournament, they still managed to provide a ton of innovation. Exciting from the get-go and didn't let up. 

The Naito/Ibushi rematches need to stop, simply because otherwise I fear they WILL kill each other. This had a hotter start than their G1 Supercard encounter, but by the end it started to feel like they were just throwing bombs at each other. That stops it from true greatness in my eyes, but before all that, it was insanely good, and after THAT horrendous apron German bump I was so invested and practically watching the whole thing through my fingers.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Dominion

IWGP Jr Heavyweight 
*YES* WIll Ospreay vs Dragon Lee **** 1/4

IWGP Intercontinental 
*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito **** 1/4
Amazing how much I loved this match seeing as that apron bump had me walking around my bedroom flapping my hands and saying "oh my god, oh my god. That was disgusting" I honestly thought Ibushi might have fractured his skull.


----------



## Arkham258

Bit late on this but:

AEW Double or Nothing

Cody vs Dustin *****

Honestly the whole show was great, the Bucks versus Lucha Bros, the Joshi match, Kong's debut, Alpha vs Omega, Orange Cassidy in the battle royale, the sledgehammer vs throne match (LOL), everything was fun


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Akira Tozawa vs Oney Lorcan vs Humberto Carrillo vs Drew Gulak on the 205 Live (6/11/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

_*Dragon Gate King Of Gate 2019 - Day 16 06/06*_

_*No But Recommend: KAI vs Eita ***3/4*_

Am I turning a corner of KAI? His run in DG has given him so much needed seasoning personality/emotion wise. A fun 12 minute match with some good wrestling and great heel mannerisms from Eita. Can't go wrong with this at all. 

_*TJP Tokyo Princess Cup 2019 - Day 2 01/06*_

_*No But Recommend: Miyu Yamashita vs Mizuki ***3/4*_

Great contrast of styles between two of the best wrestlers in TJP. Some crafty little sequences built around Miyu's strikes in this.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to British Strong Style vs Imperium on the NXT UK (6/12/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Corey

Doing a monster catch up on everything I've missed in recent months. Some rather surprising nominations I must say.

Jay White vs. Hirooki Goto _(NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni)_ ***** (YES!)*

I looked back and I'm pretty sure there wasn't a single mention of this match in this thread, right? :lol Color me shocked but for a match that meant next to nothing I REALLY enjoyed this. Goto can be one lazy formulaic fucker but when he's motivated like he was here I love watching his matches with the right opponent. Great back and forth stuff here shuffling between White's usual antics of playing defense & being smart and Goto flat out overpowering him half the time to try and keep him down and keep Gedo at bay. I always mark hard when I get to see the _Kaiten_ and the reversals late in the match were thrilling. I obviously knew Goto wasn't winning but they did a really good job of still making him look strong enough to where it felt like White only escaped with a victory despite it being a clean win. Great match!... even though it didn't draw very well. :lol

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* Dragon Lee (c) vs. Taiji Ishimori _(NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 5/3)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This was fucking fantastic. They made everything look SO smooth without it looking overly-choreographed or "fake" and it ended up feeling like a total war by the end. I really enjoyed Ishimori's work on top and that long submission sequence he had where it looked like he was gonna win it. Crowd really came alive by the end and I thought the match was a tremendous highlight reel without ever feeling over the top. Big thumbs up. (Y) 

*NO But Highly Recommended:* Ishii vs. EVIL _(Wrestling Dontaku 5/4)_ ****

----------------

I'm sure as shit not watching Okada/SANADA and I'm honestly afraid to even touch that Gargano/Cole rematch. :lol I did watch that NXT Tag Title Ladder Match and that was a hell of a lot of fun. NXT is just not really grabbing my interest right now, idk.


----------



## DELITE

NXT 6/12
Drew Gulak vs KUSHIDA ***1/2 - A very good submission match. 

NXT UK 6/12
Imperium vs British Strong Style ***1/2 - This felt like Takeover match up level but inring it was not that hot. It was good action with good build up but nothing great. What I don't like is Walter in NXT UK ring. I don't know I feel like he lost his charm. Even he don't look so brutal how he looked before. Bate gave him a punch and he flew away like Bate was Roman Reigns or someone bigger than him...


----------



## DELITE

NOAH 6/9 Misawa memorial show in Tokyo

*Naomichi Marufuji vs Go Shiozaki ****1/4* - No but highly recommended

Go's selling was a masterpiece act. Tremendous storytelling through the whole match. I didn't have any expectation at all but I was nicely surprised. I would like to say the same things about main event but it didn't feel intersting at all IMO.


----------



## Asuka842

-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii-New Japan Cup.

-Jay White vs. Will Ospreay-NJPW Anniversary Show.

-Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston-WrestleMania 35.

-Jay White vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi-New Beginnings.

-Mayu Iwatani vs. Konami-WOH Title Match.


----------



## Groovemachine

@DELITE Thanks for the heads-up on Marufuji/Shiozaki - I'm terrible at keeping up with NOAH, didn't even know this happened.

*Go Shiozaki vs Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH June 9th - *****

HEROIC sell-job from Shiozaki, that was inspired, particularly him selling the agony after hoisting Marufuji up for the Go Flasher. Marufuji didn't do much for me in this, but Shiozaki looked incredible. Loved them rolling around in desperation as Marufji tried to lock in the kimura, Shiozaki trying to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## TD Stinger

Won't nominate either match, but from 205 Live this week both Gable vs. Gallagher and the Fatal Four Way main event were both very really awesome matches.

Gable got to show his full repertoire and the 4 Way was super fun. There's one combo spot in particular there that was great. Hopefully the arrival of Gable can make 205 a show worth keeping up with again.


----------



## MC

I enjoyed Shiozaki vs Marufuji a ton too. Great selling and very good limb work by Marufuji. I haven't watched Kiyomiya vs Sugiura yet though. Looking forward to that.

Didn't like Gable vs Gallagher at all. Gable reminded me too much of Kurt Angle in the match with his transitions, in the bad way. Yawn. Gallagher had a MUCH better match with Ohno.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shoutout to DELITE for the match recommendation!

*Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4*

Go is coming into the thing w/ a heavily taped up shoulder, so naturally Maru goes to town on it w/ some pretty vicious work, and he is acting cocky as hell all the way through, which made his onslaught even more compelling. Stuff like those little arrogant kicks to Go's head + pouring some drink at him was AWESOME. Maru is great at being a smug veteran systematically breaking down his opponent with a focused strategy. Go's selling was VERY surprising too - I certainly wasn't expecting to see one of the finest limb-selling performances of the year come from NOAH, but goddamn his selling was outstanding all the way through. The moment of him getting up on the corner w/ the help of the ropes, only for him to stop assisting himself with the other rope because it's killing his shoulder that Maru had been destroying, was so good. Might just be one of my favorite single match moments of the year. They kept the expected-in-NOAH soulless bomb throwing to the minimum, which I very much appreciated & was somewhat surprised at, but there still was a bit too many equally or maybe even more soulless strike no-sell exchanges that didn't interest me in the slightest. I guess that's what I'd say prevents this match from being GREAT rather than "just" a very, very good one. It's still indeed one hell of a match though - I don't watch much NOAH, but from the little amount of stuff that I've watched, this is my favorite match I've seen from them since Marufuji vs. Kiyomiya from January 2017.


----------



## Corey

Watched this a couple nights ago so my thoughts aren't as fresh, but that BOTSJ Final was definitely a huge success all around. (Y)

*IWGP United States Championship:* Juice Robinson (c) vs. Jon Moxley - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I think this was better than just about anyone could've imagined. The hatred felt real despite them never even being eye-to-eye in a New Japan ring. Juice bumped SO FUCKING hard to put over Moxley's offense and took such a beating along the way. Moxley came as a very violent badass who will do whatever he wants but Juice matches it well in the late stages. Couple really good nearfalls puts it over near the end and I love when Mox hit FKA Dirty Deeds everyone thought it was over and then he debuted a new version of the move to win it. Perfect way to do it. 

*BOTSJ Final:* Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay - ***** 1/4+ (YES!!)*

Full discretion, I did not watch any other tournament match and don't really plan on watching any.  So props to commentary filling me in on the story going in and as the match unfolded it just basically wrote itself. The first 20 minutes of this were an absolute breeze so I can't complain there. Tons of incredibly smooth transitions and seemingly effortless offense from both of them leading up to a crazy climax loaded with nearfalls and suspense. The perfect type of match you could ask for with the juniors on a big stage.

Tanahashi vs. Jay White - **** 3/4* (Another great match)


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - PAC vs Will Ospreay - RPW High Stakes 2019
*
Thought the vibe overall was great and I really enjoyed the match, but there was too much interference for me and the ending was flat as hell, although I understand why they did what they did.

****3/4*

*YES to Mistico vs El Barbaro Cavernario – CMLL Super Viernes 5/24/19 
*
Another wonderful 2/3 falls match. Cavernario was on fire as a heel early on, just pummeling the hell out of Mistico and even getting cocky enough to sacrifice a fall just to embarrass him by pulling his mask off. That must have woken something up though because the majority of the third fall turned into a spectacular spotfest, with Mistico just flying all over the place with dives and hurricaranas to the outside. There was one dive where he landed so hard against the barricade where I thought he might have concussed himself. Speaking of hard bumps, I can only imagine how Cavernario’s splash from the top to the outside feels. That looks brutal every time he does it. Mistico winning in the end capped off a fantastic comeback to an awesome match. This ruled!

*****1/4
*


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO *but *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED *

*Strong BJ & Akira Hyodo vs Takuya Nomura, Ryuichi Kawakami & Kazumi Kikuta - BJW 5/30/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/44344adeac4a110e612f092bdede4965/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

Strong BJ 6 man tag at Korakuen is pretty much a guarantee of a fun match, this one does not disappoint. Match also has the added condiment that is building up for Yuji defending the title against Nomura the young gawd and they do an awesome job making you want to watch that match ASAP. Hyodo's human wrecking ball gimmick is fun to watch and he showed some nice moves at the start against Kikuta. Kawami is used for what he does best - short spurts of beating the fuck out of someone - and Sekimoto is basically reduced to cheering for his guys and bumping for his opponents. You watch this to see if Okabayashi and Nomura can work their magic, and they sure as hell do. Some of those slaps were as vicious as expected. 12 minutes of fun stuff from the best division in puro.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Eddie Kingston vs. PACO - Glory Pro Anniversary - **** - YES!*

This is a really great 2/3 falls match that builds fantastically. The meat of the match is PACO's attack on Eddie's leg, and Eddie's selling is absolutely terrific all the way through.

*Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire - HMW Fight Fire With Fire - **** - YES!*

This is Eddie doing his Kings Road tribute shtick, and it's fucking awesome. His opponent captivates too in my first time watching him; Thomas Shire is a tall, lanky dude, who is apparently trained by Dory Funk Jr. He does a lot of sweet suplexes + uppercuts, sells well & overall puts on a pretty great fighting from underneath performance, as Eddie just keeps on brutalizing him in an EXTREMELY compelling fashion. Badass match. Me thinks @Donnie would really dig it :cozy

Eddie is having an outstanding year (top-3 WOTY) & these are his best 2 matches so far.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Gonna be a long list, but YES! to the following matches:

U-T vs. Susumu Yokosuka: Dragon Gate - Dead or Alive 2019 - **** 1/2
PAC vs. Dragon Kid: Dragon Gate - Dead or Alive 2019 - **** 1/4
YAMATO vs. Kzy vs. Big R Shimizu vs. Shun Skywalker vs. Naruki Doi (5-Way "Bonds" Dead or Alive Cage Match): Dragon Gate - Dead or Alive 2019 - **** 1/2
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shun Skywalker: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Day 1 - **** 3/4
Ben-K vs. YAMATO: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Day 1 - **** 1/2
Eita vs. Susumu Yokosuka: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Day 2 - **** 1/2
Ben-K vs. Kzy: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Semi-Finals - **** 1/2
Ben-K vs. Eita: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Finals - **** 1/4
Shingo Takagi vs. SHO: NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2019 Night 1 - **** 3/4
Shingo Takagi vs. Dragon Lee: NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2019 Night 8 - **** 1/2
Will Ospreay vs. Bandido: NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2019 Night 8 - **** 1/4
Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori: NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2019 Night 13 - **** 1/4
Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay: NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2019 Finals - **** 3/4
Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson: NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2019 Finals - **** 1/4

No, but still recommend: 
Ryo Saito vs. Naruki Doi: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Day 8 - *** 3/4
Ryo Saito vs. Kzy: Dragon Gate - King of Gate 2019 Day 9 - ****
Susumu Yokosuka vs. Jason Lee (Open The Brave Gate Championship) - Dragon Gate King of Gate 2019 Finale - ****
Shingo Takagi vs. Satoshi Kojima - NJPW Dominion 6.9 - ****
Jon Moxley vs. Shota Umino: NJPW Dominion 6.9 - *** 3/4

I still need to finish Dominion & catch up on other feds, but New Japan & Dragon Gate killed it last month.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> *Eddie Kingston vs. PACO - Glory Pro Anniversary - **** - YES!*
> 
> This is a really great 2/3 falls match that builds fantastically. The meat of the match is PACO's attack on Eddie's leg, and Eddie's selling is absolutely terrific all the way through.
> 
> *Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire - HMW Fight Fire With Fire - **** - YES!*
> 
> This is Eddie doing his Kings Road tribute shtick, and it's fucking awesome. His opponent captivates too in my first time watching him; Thomas Shire is a tall, lanky dude, who is apparently trained by Dory Funk Jr. He does a lot of sweet suplexes + uppercuts, sells well & overall puts on a pretty great fighting from underneath performance, as Eddie just keeps on brutalizing him in an EXTREMELY compelling fashion. Badass match. Me thinks @Donnie would really dig it :cozy
> 
> Eddie is having an outstanding year (top-3 WOTY) & these are his best 2 matches so far.


 thanks, Nasty. Always need more Eddie in my life.


----------



## MC

@NastyYaffa ; and @Donnie ;

There is another Thomas Shire match that's really good with Gary Jay at a St Louis Anarchy show this year to check out if you're interested in seeing more of him. Once that guy gets exposed to the right people, he is going to be big.

*DDT Pool Pro-Wrestling 2019 In Sumida Sports Health Center
TV-Show 19/06*

*Yes To: Chris Brookes & Mizuki Watase vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata vs. Gota Ihashi & Michael Nakazawa Every Star*

Not a conventional match by any means but just as satisfying to watch and emerse yourself in. Excellent stuff. Watch this if you got an hour to kill


----------



## Taroostyles

Okada vs Sanada NJC Final-****1/2

To me this is a match of 2 halves. While I enjoyed the slow pace at 1st it just dragged after awhile and their timing was a little off. The finishing stretch is spectacular and worthy of the final of a big tourney. When I saw Big Dave threw 5* at this I was really looking forward to it. It was a great great match but I honestly thought that both semi finals and Naito/Ibushi were better.


----------



## Donnie

NASTY I love you :rusevyes 

*Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire **** *
This is my jam! Everything escalates, and they build upon things that will pay off later. I will never not love Eddie bullying the fuck out of someone, whilst coming off as sympathetic at points because of the way he carries himself. Truly one of my all time favourite wrestlers. Big Tom Shire is a revelation! Hoss with an amateur background that hurls Eddie around, and throws some fantastic shots at points. Really want to check out of more of him. Finishing run rules, and Shire shows his strength off with wonderful UFO to get it done. 

In 6 months The Last of a Dying Breed will retire :mj2 I truly believe he is the best American indie wrestler. and one of the best to ever do it. HE IS EDDIE KINGSTON. HE IS PRO WRESTLING.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Donnie said:


> NASTY I love you :rusevyes
> 
> *Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire **** *
> This is my jam! Everything escalates, and they build upon things that will pay off later. I will never not love Eddie bullying the fuck out of someone, whilst coming off as sympathetic at points because of the way he carries himself. Truly one of my all time favourite wrestlers. Big Tom Shire is a revelation! Hoss with an amateur background that hurls Eddie around, and throws some fantastic shots at points. Really want to check out of more of him. Finishing run rules, and Shire shows his strength off with wonderful UFO to get it done.
> 
> In 6 months The Last of a Dying Breed will retire :mj2 I truly believe he is the best American indie wrestler. and one of the best to ever do it. HE IS EDDIE KINGSTON. HE IS PRO WRESTLING.


:fuckyeah

You seen this yet?




Extremely captivating & pretty emotional too by the end. Pls don't retire Eddie :mj2


----------



## MC

*SEAdLINNNG Stay Tune 2019 29/05*

*Yes To: Nanae Takahashi vs. Takumi Iroha ****1/4*

What a fight. It wasn’t a bomb fest. It was slow and deliberate. Neither rushed for the win, they went out to hit each other very, very hard until the other couldn’t withstand the pain anymore and had to capitulate. Very simple match but one I loved watching. Definitely something that appealed to me.

*No But Recommended: Maria vs. Mei Hoshizuki vs. Mei Suruga ***1/2*

Yet another great High Speed match. The creativity is immense and the speed to go at doing it is even more incredible. The way they incorporated Natsuki Taiyo into the match was clever in it’s own way. There is never a dull moment in these matches, you can’t go wrong with a 6 minute match. It’s the perfect formula. 

*No But Recommended: Arisa Nakajima vs. ASUKA ***1/2*

A really good back and forth 10 minute match. The brawls on the outside was fun before they transitioned to some awesome heated wrestling. Arisa Nakajima bossing people always rules! ASUKA getting better and better every time I see her.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> :fuckyeah
> 
> You seen this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely captivating & pretty emotional too by the end. Pls don't retire Eddie :mj2


:banderas :mj2 Well, that was fucking tremendous. 

No one realer than Eddie Kingston. No happy endings, but one hell of a journey.


----------



## TD Stinger

There were a lot of borderline, close to nomination matches tonight at Stomping Grounds.

The CW Title 3 Way, Owens & Zayn vs. New Day, Joe vs. Ricochet, Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery. All fun in their own way.

Before the LOL ending, a lot of great wrestling tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Nese vs Akira Tozawa vs Drew Gulak for the Cruiserweight title on Stomping Grounds.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

KO & Zayn vs. Xavier Woods & Big E - ***1/2
Ricochet vs. Joe - ***1/2

And the MOTN:

*Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery - ***3/4*

This was just so much fun. Bryan was unsurprisingly excellent, Rowan was good & the Heavy Machinery fellas impressed as well - especially given the starting setting of the match w/ the Washington crowd being 110% behind Bryan. Really liked Tucker's FIP seg with Bryan working over his leg a bit, and I LOVED how Bryan went right back to that briefly worked over leg as they were in the ring together once again towards the end. When he has a target, he doesn't goddamn forget it. The exchanges between Bryan & Otis were pretty fantastic, and I also enjoyed the HOSS showdown between Otis & Rowan. Heavy Machinery, overall, looked really damn good w/ their explosive power moves & Otis' wacky gimmick shtick was pretty fun. The sequence where he gets FIRED UP as Bryan is kicking him RULED. So much to love here, and of course one of the best things about it was the finish. I'll never not love Bryan continuing being Mr. Small Package. VERY close to being a 4* match for me, but as it stands, it's one of the best ***3/4 ones of the year


----------



## MC

I don't want to over-hype him but Tucker is the man. I really didn't think he should be the one selling but he did an amazing job at it and his brief spurts of offence was so awesome. We just need him to have more singles matches to see what potential he can have. Hopefully against Harper :harper


----------



## Corey

I would just like to chime in and say that Kofi/Ziggler last night was one of the absolute WORST Steel Cage matches I've ever seen in my life. I can't say enough about how much I legitimately hated that match. Why the HELL is it even a steel cage match?? We have a 5 minute ankle lock segment to end the match which has no heat whatsoever because it's... a STEEL CAGE match!! Jesus. No memorable cage spots whatsoever, not to mention how they just "fell" off the top ropes at the same time because of how "tired" they were. What a war of attrition!  We've got Ziggler literally continuing to hold onto an ankle lock while Kofi is climbing up the ropes and the cage when he could just casually let go of him and walk out the door. :lol

That 20 minute match felt like an eternity and they should've just put as a Smackdown main event because it was awful. Thank you and that is all.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Travis Huckabee vs. Thomas Santell from Beyond 'Uncharted Territory' E11 is recommended

Also Janela-Statlander :mj


----------



## MC

* PWG Two Hundred 01/03/2019*

*Yes To: Brody King vs. Darby Allin ****1/4*

There is nothing that brings a smile to my face than seeing Darby wrestle. The onslaught he is forced to take by Brody King, who is a big contender for most improved of the year, is astonishing. Absolutely crazy bumping, mostly built around a skateboard. Darby's coffin drop of the balcony was something to see. Brody King looked great here as the killer he should be instead of being a big guy who can do athletic moves. His offence was killer.

*No But Highly Recommended: David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham *****

Excellent match. Some great technical wrestling by Gresham mixed with energetic, urgent wrestling by Starr. Very hard hitting and brutal at times - the powerbomb on the knee by Starr to Gresham coming to mind. Loved the pace of the counters and reversals. But not so much when they are just blowing through spots to reach the next one. Great match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC said:


> * PWG Two Hundred 01/03/2019*
> 
> *Yes To: Brody King vs. Darby Allin ****1/4*
> 
> There is nothing that brings a smile to my face than seeing Darby wrestle. The onslaught he is forced to take by Brody King, who is a big contender for most improved of the year, is astonishing. Absolutely crazy bumping, mostly built around a skateboard. Darby's coffin drop of the balcony was something to see. Brody King looked great here as the killer he should be instead of being a big guy who can do athletic moves. His offence was killer.


This sounds like fucking fire.


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Yes To:*

*1/3/2019* -- *Kento Miyahara* _(c.)_ vs.* KAI* -- *AJPW New Years War ******
*1/4/2019* -- *Kenny Omega*_(c.)_ vs. *Hiroshi Tanahashi* -- *NJPW Wrestle Kingdom ******
*3/19/2019* -- *Strong BJ* _(c.)_ vs. *Violence Giants* --* AJPW Dream Power Series ****3/4*
*3/19/2019* -- *Kento Miyahara* _(c.)_ vs. *Naoya Nomura* -- *AJPW Dream Power Series ****3/4*
*4/6/2019* -- *Jay White* _(c.)_ vs. *Kazuchika Okada* -- *NJPW/ROH G1 Supercard ****3/4*
*4/29/2019* -- *Kento Miyahara* _(c.)_ vs. *Jake Lee* -- *AJPW Champion Carnival Final ****3/4*
*6/5/2019* -- *Shingo Takagi* vs. *Will Ospreay, Jr.* -- *NJPW Best of the Super Junior Final ****3/4*


----------



## Donnie

*Darby Allin vs Brody King *****
Two of my favourite dudes try to kill each other for 15 minutes :rusevyes. This is everything you want from these two. Darby is a crazy person who risks life and limb with everything he does, and King beat the fucking shit out of him, while selling the damage that Darby infects. Allin starts working the hand by bitting it :banderas Love this man. They escalate it really well, and the last couple of minutes with the skateboard was fucking wild. 

David Starr vs Johnathan Gresham ***** 
MY GOD! I thoughts this was perfection from start to finish. The initial battle on the mat starting light hearted before it got serious because of how insanely talented both men are on the mat and it was always going to end that way was incredible to watch. Gresh's work on the arm and David's on the neck was tremendous. Everything looked like it fucking hurt and it was sold, and it payed off for the finish. :sodone David slapping the feeling back into his arm, and using his left to hit the Lariato is the type of stuff I live for. Big Gresh's selling was just as great, and it hindering him on some of his offence was the best. Finishing run was out of this world, and really put it over the top for me and pushed it the level where I felt this was perfect. I wont spoil the ending because I'm not a dick like some people :Cocky. I'll just say the limb work comes into play and leads to the finish. LOVED THIS SO MUCH. MOTY for me. Going to take a fucking doozy to top it.


----------



## MC

Oh shit, five star rating for Gresham vs Starr by DonnieBox :rusevyes


----------



## SHIRLEY

Casanova Valentine vs. Big Joe from CZW 'Tournament of Death 18'. *YES* and 5*.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani - ZERO1 06/22 - ****1/2 - YES!*

The big story of the match begins almost immediately with Otani going for a leg submission - there's this awesome bit in the beginning with him trying to fully lock in his sub, but Daisuke keeps on fighting, just trying to boot Otani away, but Otani ain't giving up his hold very easily, as he himself answers to Daisuke's frantic fighting w/ a couple of slaps to the stomach. Fantastic, simple struggle that really put over Otani's leg submissions as something to be scared of. Otani sure continues to go for those leg holds, and everytime he gets one in, Daisuke's selling is just amazing. His visceral roars & facial expressions are SUPERB. I thought that overall his selling was pretty outstanding all the way through. Like I mentioned, he sold the submissions fantastically, and everytime he got the control, he moved way slower than usual. A perfect example of that would be the moment where he is delivering some stomps to Otani in the corner. He is selling the fatigue & the damage Otani had done to his leg brilliantly. And talking bout brilliant stuff, the moment that actually followed was absolutely awesome - Daisuke had FINALLY got the match under control, and as he is looking to do something to a grounded Otani, the crowd starts cheering & chanting very loudly for Otani, which Daisuke also sells in terrific fashion w/ a real look of confused disgust & anger, and then he also yells something to the crowd. Not only is the old fucker doing a real number on him, but the crowd is also not giving him any sympathy. More great moments from a match that was full of them was Otani's own comeback; he worked that crowd magic to perfection by milking them to the maximum, asking for their energy before washing Daisuke's face in. Him stopping Daisuke's running lariat attempt with a goddamn SLAP to the face was absolutely wonderful as well. Then there's small moments like him trying to lock in a full nelson, which Daisuke answers to quickly by not letting that happen as he rams Otani into the corner, but Otani refuses to have that be the end of his plan, as he wants that damn full nelson in, so he goes to do it again, which Daisuke answers again by ramming him into the corner. They repeat that a few times in a row & it just low-key blew my mind in its simplicity. That's also when it hit me that the whole match was pretty much an incredible, almost constant struggle for Daisuke, and he TRULY shined in that role. Now going back to the selling - I've read that some people thought that Daisuke's selling of the leg wasn't good, but really the only few moments that somewhat annoyed me were the bridging pin & then the top rope splash, but those didn't annoy me enough for this match to be anything other than absolute class in my eyes.

Also feels good to nominate a Daisuke match before @antoniomare007 :cozy

Oh and since we're JUST ABOUT halfway through the year, here's how I think my top-10 is looking so far atm:

1. Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WWE WrestleMania)
2. Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of an Era)
3. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup)
4. Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (AEW Double or Nothing)
5. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani (ZERO1 06/22)
6. David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots)
7. Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION)
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Dominion)
9. Big E & Xavier Woods vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar + The Usos (WWE SmackDown 03/26)
10. Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival)

Top-5 WOTY:

1. Daniel Bryan
2. Timothy Thatcher
3. Eddie Kingston
4. Hiroshi Tanahashi
5. WALTER


----------



## MC

I don't think Sekimoto's selling of the leg was all that great. Sekimoto was slow in offence, sure, but the match was slow throughout, until the last five minutes. It was a deliberate pace but that doesn't mean that his selling was good. He did everything the way he would normally, too. It wasn't awful but I wouldn't call it "outstanding" either. Good short term, not so good long term (the Okada special basically ). Otani ruled though. The way he controlled the crowd was superb. The last five minutes was pretty good too. Gave it ***3/4 rating. 

*MLW Fusion #63 22/06 * 

*Yes To: Contra Unit (Jacob Fatu, Josef Samael & Simon Gotch) vs. Marshall von Erich, Ross von Erich & Tom Lawlor ****1/4*

I think the match was 10 minutes max, or at least it felt like it. Loved Gotch almost causing another fight before the match. Lawlor/Von Erichs attacking Contra Unit from behind was a great way to kick off the actual match. Contra Unit was so great in this match. They feel like a team. A nasty, rugged, brutish trio - I love it. The way they use the tape on Lawlor and go to town on the youthful Von Erichs was top stuff. The finish was really cool with Lawlor nailing people with wooden planks. Great escalation of violence and use of weapons. Even better post match angle. Cornette on commentary was some of the best commentary I've heard in ages. Really something to go out of your way to see.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Private Party vs SoCal Uncensored vs Best Friends on Fyter Fest.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs Elite on Fyter Fest.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Fyter Fest 

SCU/Best Friends/Private Party-****

A great showcase for all 3 teams with Private Party clearly stealing the show even though they didnt win. The match had a great flow and really energized the crowd to kick things off. 

Cody/Darby-****

I absolutely loved the chemistry they had Cody was fantastic here. Darby also got to display some but not all of his skill as well. Great control segment from Cody with Darby fighting back from underneath. Finish keeps Darby strong and worked well. I really loved this. 

The Elite/Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid-****1/2

This was MOTN by a thread. Really was impressed by Laredo Kid and they gave him alot of time to shine. Some really cool innovative stuff here that you dont always see from these guys so that helped to keep things fresh. Great closing stretch that didnt have too many crazy nearfalls with a crazy pace. 

Janela/Moxley-****1/4

A wild and crazy main event that resembles nothing I've seen in mainstream American wrestling in years. It wasn't pretty but God was it entertaining and Moxley is officially reborn. There wasn't one ounce of Ambrose present here. Janela held his own and bumped like a madman like I knew he would. This match solidified the idea that this is nothing like WWE.


----------



## Donnie

*Private Party vs Best Friends vs SCU ***1/2 *
Star making performance for Private Party. Some of the hang time they got was INSANE. They're future champs. Best Friends and SCU were great as well, but PP were the stars. 

*RIHO vs Yuka vs Nyla Rose ***1/2 *
Super fun THREE WAY DANCE. Each lady got time to shine and look good, can't ask for more than that. Yuka is going to be the top babyface. She's SO lovable. 

*Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela ***3/4*
Super fun hardcore affair between two crazy people. Joey continues the theme of the night of looking super strong in defeat which is how this is meant to be done. The Necro tribute thumbtack spot was :cozy Joey refusing to stay down and flipping Mox off before his inevitable death was the best. 

Darby Allin vs CODY ****
MY MAN DARBY ALLIN JUST BECAME A STAR (he was already a star, but now he's even more of one) Everything he did was fantastic, and made sense with his character and the story they were telling. That bump through the ring post was wild, and the perfect insight to who he is. CODY has seemingly turned the corner into becoming a good wrestler as he bought something to this with the way he beat the fuck out of Darby, and his selling of the hand. Speaking of that, Darby's work on the hand gets better and better. Biting and headbutting it, dude is fucking viscous. The final few minutes really put this over the top with the urgency from both guys. I LOVED this ending in a draw because it was completely unexpected, and it furthered the story of how hard it is to beat Darby Allin. 

I didn't like Darby being an afterthought with the Spears attack, felt too much like a Dusty is selfish prick moment. Hopefully this leads to Darby going scorched earth on the winner of the match at ALL OUT.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

AEW Fyter Fest: Joey Janela vs Jon Moxley

Wild match that told a fun story.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> I don't think Sekimoto's selling of the leg was all that great. Sekimoto was slow in offence, sure, but the match was slow throughout, until the last five minutes. It was a deliberate pace but that doesn't mean that his selling was good. He did everything the way he would normally, too. It wasn't awful but I wouldn't call it "outstanding" either. Good short term, not so good long term (the Okada special basically ).


But the match being slower, and Sekimoto being clearly slower & less energetic on the offense than usual, could easily be interpreted as him having to be that way because of the attack on the leg by Otani. I at least definitely thought so, and Sekimoto sold that story pretty much perfectly all the way through. The only stretch where he somewhat stopped selling was when they hit that 2nd, finishing gear of the thing.

And come on, this can't be compared to Okada. Okada would've been doing fucking springboard dropkicks, kip ups & neckbreakers on his "bad" knee  Sekimoto was already absolutely awesome with his selling throughout, but if we compare him to Okada (or Miyahara for that matter), it was just about Kawada-tier stuff.


----------



## TottiFan

Cody vs Darby nearly gets a nom from me, but not quite. 

What does however is Ospreay vs Eagles from Southern Showdown. Fantastic storytelling and fantastic movesets combine to create one of the best matches of the year 

****1/2 minimum


----------



## Arkham258

I don't think AEW Fyter Fest had any match of the year candidates, but it was a fun show. I really liked the women's match, the six man tag with the Lucha Bros and the Bucks, the brilliant Street Fighter entrance (the Akuma bit really sold it for me as an old school SF fan who doesn't really care about the modern incarnations of the series), Cody's match and of course Moxley's match. I'm just enjoying AEW in general. It's like WWE if WWE didn't suck. Just hearing Jim Ross instead of Michael Cole already makes AEW FAR more watchable


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> But the match being slower, and Sekimoto being clearly slower & less energetic on the offense than usual, could easily be interpreted as him having to be that way because of the attack on the leg by Otani. I at least definitely thought so, and Sekimoto sold that story pretty much perfectly all the way through. The only stretch where he somewhat stopped selling was when they hit that 2nd, finishing gear of the thing.
> 
> And come on, this can't be compared to Okada. Okada would've been doing fucking springboard dropkicks, kip ups & neckbreakers on his "bad" knee  Sekimoto was already absolutely awesome with his selling throughout, but if we compare him to Okada (or Miyahara for that matter), it was just about Kawada-tier stuff.


It totally could be interpreted that way but if it was, they kinda set it out wrong. A quick start followed by the match completely slowing down to the pace it was would've made it more obvious. Instead we got near enough the same speed from most of the match. So I do find it hard to believe that it wasn't just him blowing it off. 

And I totally can compare it to Okada because it's the exact sort of thing that people criticise. Most of Sekimoto's offence is power based which involves you needing mobile legs. Anyone who does power lifting will know that. 

Like I said, it was a very good match anyway. It's the degree of which we disagree on.

---

Firm no on everything on last night's show. Best match was a pretty good main event with Moxley vs Janela (***1/2) but everything failed to connect with me. And yes, I thought Stomping Ground was much. But hey, at least Moxley getting back in the smooth of things 

I don't consider myself a Cody Hater, I adored his Dustin in performance. But this was the most generic, boring performance he has done in ages. Thst match was all Darby, from his crazy bumps to his brief work on the hand. Go Darby


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> It totally could be interpreted that way but if it was, they kinda set it out wrong. A quick start followed by the match completely slowing down to the pace it was would've made it more obvious. Instead we got near enough the same speed from most of the match. So I do find it hard to believe that it wasn't just him blowing it off.
> 
> And I totally can compare it to Okada because it's the exact sort of thing that people criticise. Most of Sekimoto's offence is power based which involves you needing mobile legs. Anyone who does power lifting will know that.


Daisuke didn't really get much offense in during the first minutes of the match, so it wasn't clear on his part was he gonna dish out a slow beating or something else. You just need to see his first real brief control period where he is stomping Otani, it's 100% clear that he is selling the damage those leg holds did. And nah man, still can't accept this damn Okada comparison. Okada gets his leg worked over for 40 minutes & he is flying like he is Rey Mysterio and doing everything like nothing happened. :side: Sekimoto didn't even do that many powermoves in this match anyways. Like I said, the only moments that were somewhat annoying were the bridging pin & the splash. In those moments he didn't sell, that I can give you, but rest of the match, his selling was absolutely great. It wasn't "oh look at me my limb is hurting guise!!" in-your-face "dramatic" selling - it was simple & realistic. Actually reminded me of Kawada in many ways, now that I think about it.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Daisuke didn't really get much offense in during the first minutes of the match, so it wasn't clear on his part was he gonna dish out a slow beating or something else. You just need to see his first real brief control period where he is stomping Otani, it's 100% clear that he is selling the damage those leg holds did. And nah man, still can't accept this damn Okada comparison. Okada gets his leg worked over for 40 minutes & he is flying like he is Rey Mysterio and doing everything like nothing happened. :side: Sekimoto didn't even do that many powermoves in this match anyways. Like I said, the only moments that were somewhat annoying were the bridging pin & the splash. In those moments he didn't sell, that I can give you, but rest of the match, his selling was absolutely great. It wasn't "oh look at me my limb is hurting guise!!" in-your-face "dramatic" selling - it was simple & realistic.


The start was Otani, fair enough but most of the match is Otani, at least the important bits so I don't see how you can attribute the slowness of the match to Sekimoto's selling tbh. I noticed the corner stomps, true but that's one example. One brief example of Sekimoto being on offence until the end which, you admitted yourself, is where he dropped the selling. It wasn't awful but certainly not to the extent that your seeing. And flying around like Rey Mysterio is a bit of exaggeration but that's fine. Also I remind you that you initial gave one of Okada's worst sell jobs the full five and changed your mind afterwards, so maybe you'll see it here too .



NastyYaffa said:


> Actually reminded me of Marufuji in many ways, now that I think about it.


FIFY.


----------



## looper007

*AEW Fyter Fest*

Moxley vs Janela ****1/2

The Elite vs Lucha Bros. and Laredo Kid ****1/2

Cody vs Darby Allin ****

Adam Page vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF ***3/4

Yuka Sakazaki vs. Riho vs. Nyla Rose ****

Christopher Daniels vs. CIMA ***1/2

Best Friends vs. SoCal Uncensored vs. Private Party ***1/2

Allie vs. Leva Bates *

Michael Nakazawa vs. Alex Jebailey *1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> The start was Otani, fair enough but most of the match is Otani, at least the important bits so I don't see how you can attribute the slowness of the match to Sekimoto's selling tbh. I noticed the corner stomps, true but that's one example. One brief example of Sekimoto being on offence until the end which, you admitted yourself, is where he dropped the selling. It wasn't awful but certainly not to the extent that your seeing. And flying around like Rey Mysterio is a bit of exaggeration but that's fine. Also I remind you that you initial gave one of Okada's worst sell jobs the full five and changed your mind afterwards, so maybe you'll see it here too .
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY.


Goddammit, got me there w/ the Okada/Suzuki comment  February 2017 me was a different man, dammit :mj2

Also the absolute SHADE w/ the Marufuji comment. :no:


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Best Friends (Trent and Chuckie T) vs SCU (Kazarian and Scorpio Sky) vs Private Party (Isiah Kassidy and Marq Quen) - ***1/2*

*CIMA vs Christopher Daniels *- ***3/4*

*Adam Page vs Jimmy Havoc vs Jungle Boy vs MJF* - ****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Rhio vs Nyla Rose vs Yuka Sakazaki
*
This exceeded expectations. They really made a good call with how this was setup, with Rhio and Yuka both going after the much stronger Nyla throughout. You ended up with everybody looking good here, as Rhio and Yuka bumped their asses off and got over in spots because of how great they were, and Nyla looked like a legit monster just powering them around. This was really good!

****3/4*

*YES to Cody vs Darby Allin 
*
Apart from Cody selling his hand, this wasn't anywhere near the performance he had in the Dustin match. He was decent here, but it didn't matter because Darby Allin ruled and made this match great. His ragdoll selling at times was amazing, he has become such a tremendous babyface in peril as he was here, and his hope spots were just as good. The draw ending was nice, as it really made Darby feel significant in that Cody couldn't beat him, and hopefully he becomes a major player. 

******

*NO but Recommended - The Elite (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson, and Nick Jackson vs Lucha Bros (Penta and Rey Fenix) and Laredo Kid *

There wasn't much more to this than it being a gigantic spotfest with a ton of fanservice. I knew this going in and expected it, and I was happy and had a ton of fun watching it knowing that. So yeah, not much to say here, this was really enjoyable as a exhibition to show off their stuff.

****3/4*

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela*

Just a fun garbage street fight match with a lot of good spots, I didn't expect much more than that. Moxley looked awesome here with how he was carrying himself, it really feels like he's supposed to truly be an unhinged nutcase, unlike his WWE character. Janela egging him on was great too. The tack spots were fun, but I've defintely seen way more violent matches before so this isn't the most violent thing ever or something (Hell Killshot vs Dante Fox from Lucha Underground was three times more brutal than this, and was on an actual cable TV channel). Still, really fun match to watch. 

*****
*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Yuka Sakazaki vs Riho vs Nyla Rose - AEW Fyter Fest - ***3/4

Cody vs Darby Allin - AEW Fyter Fest - ****

Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela - AEW Fyter Fest - ***3/4*

Also, can we get some kind of award for the editing team/camera guys? GOAT reaction shots of the neckbeards in the crowd during MJF's promo, that absolutely killed me.


----------



## darkclaudio

No to all from Fyter Fest
But i recommend middlely to:
*Best Friends vs SoCal Uncensored vs Private Party* (***1/4 - MOTN) and *Riho vs Yuka Sakazaki vs Nyla Rose (***)*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela - AEW Fyter Fest - ****1/4*
A love/hate kind of match but I absolutely loved it, it's been ages since we saw something like this. Janela is an absolute goofball but his worth is for matches like this. Just two dudes tearing it up in their favourite kind of environment. 

*NO but recommended to MJF vs Jungle Boy vs Jimmy Havoc vs Adam Page - AEW Fyter Fest - ***3/4*
All four guys got their stuff in, it made for an entertaining solid match, MJF and Jungle Boy had great showings.

No to the rest of Fyter Fest. I can understand why Cody vs Darby Allin is getting good reviews but something didn't click for me, Darby played his role to perfection and sold incredibly well, Cody's work on him though was rather dull, he was the wrong opponent for Darby imo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well we're at the end of June. So we're halfway through the year and we've seen some great wrestling. So now before shows like the G1 or All Out or the next Takeover, its time for my mid year Top 10 matches of the year:

*1.	WWE WrestleMania 35: Kofi Kingston vs. Daniel Bryan

2.	AEW Double or Nothing: Dustin Rhodes vs. Cody Rhodes

3.	NJPW BOSJ Finals: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay

4.	NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega

5.	NXT Takeover New York: WALTER vs. Pete Dunne

6.	NXT Takeover XXV: Fatal Four Way Ladder Match

7.	NJPW BOSJ Finals: Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson

8.	NXT Takeover Phoenix: Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet

9.	WWE Fastlane: Mustafa Ali vs. Kevin Owens vs. Daniel Bryan

10.	WWE Money in the Bank: AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins*


----------



## Bryan Jericho

No to everything from Fyter Fest. No match I'd watch again, other than the Bucks/Omega vs Lucha Bros/Laredo match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nothing from Fyter Fest is getting a nomination from me either, but Moxley vs. Janela was the easy MOTN for me. ***3/4 for that. Creatively fun & great violence all the way through.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The next update after July is gonna have a shitload of G1 matches 



> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 27 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 7 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS & Kota Ibushi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> Robbie Eagles vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Robbie Eagles (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Rocky Romero vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 5 ||
> DOUKI vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 5 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 6 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 6 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Titan (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 13) || YES = 4 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 18 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Dominion) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (Dominion) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kazuchika Okada (Dominion) || YES = 1 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Southern Showdown) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Konami vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 17) || YES = 3 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Hyodo, Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Daichi Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine (DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Eita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold May) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Takumi Iroha (SEAdLINNNG Stay Tune) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Eita (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Global Junior Tag League - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes & Mizuki Watase vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata vs. Gota Ihashi & Michael Nakazawa (DDT Pool Pro-Wrestling in Sumida Sports Health Center) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani (ZERO1 Fire Festival - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa (wXw Inner Circle 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #41) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. PACO (Glory Pro Anniversary - Phoenix Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire (HMW Fight Fire With Fire) || YES = 2 ||
> Brody King vs. Darby Allin (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 3 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 7 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 127) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 128) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Nick Gage (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Joe vs. Casanova Valentine (CZW Tournament of Death) || YES = 1 ||
> Contra Unit vs. Marshall Von Erich, Ross Von Erich & Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #63) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> The Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & The Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 6 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 9 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 6 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 27 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (RAW 06/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 08/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet (Money In The Bank) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 7 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. The Forgotten Sons vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> AEW:
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Best Friends (Double or Nothing) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> *Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) || YES = 24 ||*
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Double or Nothing) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> Best Friends vs. Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored (Fyter Fest - The Buy In) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki (Fyter Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Darby Allin (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Laredo Kid & The Lucha Brothers vs. The Elite (Fyter Fest) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Jon Moxley (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Arez vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes Chairo Kingdom) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes 24/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Metalico vs. Virus (CMLL Juicio Final) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

*Half-Way Top 5 Matches of the Year *
1	Yuki Ishikawa vs Timothy Thatcher - wXw AMBITION 10
2	Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii - New Japan Cup Day 11
3	Masashi Takeda vs Jonathan Gresham - GCW Josh Barnett's Bloodsport 
4	Hideki Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher - GCW Josh Barnett's Bloodsport 
5	Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine - DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu

It'll be interesting to see who much this changes by the end of the month


----------



## SHIRLEY

WALTER vs. David Starr from OTT 'WrestleRama 3' is *NO* but highly recommended


----------



## antoniomare007

@NastyYaffa I wrote a NO but recommended for Daisuke vs Ohtani but my internet crashed and then was too lazy to write the paragraph again. Awesome that you liked it more than me


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title on Dominion 6.9 in Osaka-jo Hall.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jack Gallagher/Oney Lorcan/Tony Nese vs Mike Kanellis/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak on the 205 Live (7/2/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit:

Honestly, I wasn't expecting this match to be THAT much fun :done

I actually like how every wrestler in this main-event ALL had something going on with them, and how there were also interesting dynamics between some of the guys involved.

- Tony Nese and Drew Gulak were progressing their feud over the Cruiserweight title by attempting to get the better of each other

- Mike Kanellis wanted to avenge his humiliation from last night by trying to win this match so that he can impress Maria, and get out of his losing streak

- Oney Lorcan and Ariya Daivari still fucking hate each other to the point where they want to tear each other apart while progressing their intense rivalry; especially after the former ambushed the latter backstage last week

- Jack Gallagher is competing against a former long-time friend of his in Drew Gulak

- This was Gulak's first wrestling match since winning the Cruiserweight title

- Gallagher and Kanellis may have started a feud here after tonight

- There were a couple of points where the crowd made fun of Kanellis with their chants for not having his wife at ringside with him

- Nese and Gulak started out this match, but the latter tagged out quickly so that he wouldn't give away their ppv match at Extreme Rules to kick off this main-event

- Oney and Daivari kept trying to attack each other throughout this match every chance they got whenever one of them was the legal man or the illegal man



Spoiler:  cool moment in match



I cheered when Jack Gallagher brought back his umbrella prop for the Mary Poppins Umbrella dive :mark:



Nobody really looked bad in the finish of this 6-tag match too, especially after what happened afterwards. What a chaotic ending to the show :done

I wouldn't mind at all if there was a rematch after how the show closed


----------



## Arkham258

Groovemachine said:


> *Yuka Sakazaki vs Riho vs Nyla Rose - AEW Fyter Fest - ***3/4
> 
> Cody vs Darby Allin - AEW Fyter Fest - ****
> 
> Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela - AEW Fyter Fest - ***3/4*
> 
> Also, can we get some kind of award for the editing team/camera guys? GOAT reaction shots of the neckbeards in the crowd during MJF's promo, that absolutely killed me.


Yeah, I just wish they could do a better job of not missing important stuff wrestlers do. Miho shoving anime magic girl post match happened completely off camera. They missed a few things here and there on this show and Double or Nothing as well.


----------



## ufohedin

I know it's popular to shit on ROH nowadays but I really dig Haskins vs Cobb from ROH Episode 406. I will give it strongly NO (hampered by commercial breaks unfortuneately) but strongly reccomended.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Might have to nominate this in advance, because if everything goes as it should, there is no way it doesn't bang :sodone


----------



## Donnie

This is an actual dream match wens3 

WALTER will chop him to hell and Eddie will laugh at him and beg for more, because Goddamn it Partna, Eddie fucking Kingston is the last of a dying breed.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*REWATCH: Cody vs Dustin - AEW: Double or Nothing*

So I loved this match when I first saw it, albeit on a crappy stream that cut in spots. Finally got the chance to really sit down and watch it, and man it ended up being even better than I thought. Just incredible drama from both guys here, callbacks, using some of their old classic moves, the story leading up to this, Brandy's involvement, and the crowd just eating everything up. Dustin's bladejob, while overly deep, added so much more drama here, and he was just the best resilient babyface throughout, fighting through his own blood to keep going. The crowd ate everything up, especially that wonderful post match promo by Cody. A beautiful match, one I'm rating even higher than I did originally

*****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Daniel Bryan and Rowan vs Heavy Machinery - WWE Stomping Grounds
*
Real fun match. Bryan and Rowan contrast so much to where they actually work remarkably well as a duo, it kinda reminds me of the old X-Pac/Kane team. Tucker was actually great in peril, doing a great job selling, while Otis was just oozing charisma in buckets from the word go. He feels special when I watch him, even if he is never going to be the best wrestler or anything. This was a damn fun match!

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Ricochet vs Samoa Joe*

Great contrast here and it was nice to actually see a new matchup. Joe works as a great foil, slowing Ricochet down and having the power to pummel him, but Ricochet actually got the clean win which was awesome and a nice moment for him. Pretty good match!

****3/4*

*YES to Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus - AJPW Champion Carnival 2019 - Tag 13 
*
I checked this one out purely due to some reviews I read, and thank god I did. These two big dudes had a goddamn WAR. They brawled, they traded big moves including a tremendous suplex exchange where they just went back and forth, one after the other, they trades stiff looking lariats, but most important, they trades CHOPS. Oh lord did they trade just a unbelievable amount of chops over and over again, till poor Yuji’s chest was bleeding by the end of it. It was amazing to watch these two brutes go at it, while the poor female ref just stood there cringing as she covered her own chest. The finish to this was just as grand, with both big bulls just running on a sprint, until Yuji threw some lariats and then finished off Zeus with a king sized big splash. A hell of a match!

*****1/2
*


----------



## Donnie

*KUSHIDA vs Ohno ***1/2*
Cherry picking matches from the months of NXT I didn't watch because it sucks. This does not suck because Hero and KUSHIDA are incredible. They build slowly and escalate it really well. Cool moment when Hero catches an attempted moonsault into a cravat. Hero starts to bully him, and he breaks KUSHIDA's nose with a disgusting elevated face buster. He keeps blasting the crap out of him until Kush has an awesome comeback. Really fun few moments before the Hoverboard does it


----------



## MC

*WWE NXT 03/07*

*No But Recommend: Cameron Grimes vs Isaiah 'Swerve' Scott ***1/2*

That knuckle lock spot at the start of the match was great. Great showcase for Grimes' grappling and Swerve's quick fire offence.


----------



## NastyYaffa

***1/2 for GRIMES vs. Swerve from me as well. I usually don't like Swerve at all, but he was toned down here w/ his annoying stuff, and some of the stuff he did actually was pretty unique. Good showcase for him, and of course I was marking out for GRIMES all the way through, with him establishing himself as the smash-mouth technical savage that he is :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

*FUCK YES*

Jul 4th	Alex Zayne	Tony Deppen Backyard Wrestling	GCW	5*


----------



## MC

*Sendai Girls Women's Pro Wrestling Big Show In Niigata 08/06/2019*

*YES TO: Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Sareee ****1/2*

Big match Hashimoto does it again. A hell of a match. Loved the grappling at the start, mainly from Hashimoto who did a great job of using her size to smother Sareee and defend against Sareee's offence, making it very difficult and always wriggling around - excellent stuff. Sareee was great with her little strikes that looked awkwardly painful - she'll throw a wild right hand that'll get Hashimoto in the neck and collar-bone region, which hurts like shit. The consecutive stomps on Hashimtoo were great, too as was Hashimoto's selling. Loved the way she'd breath heavily and take her time doing certain moves. Another thing I thought was great on Hashimoto's behalf was the way she transitioned from an abdominal stretch to a gut-wretch suplex to a senton. The powerbomb on the outside was sickening and Sareee's selling was absolutely great from that. The near falls for the closing stretch was done superbly well and wasn't over done. I loved this match. It's maybe in my top three matches of the year as of today (July 4th). It was an excellent match.


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

Taichi (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW Dominion 6.9 ***1/2

Kota Ibushi (c) vs Tetsuya Naito @ NJPW Dominion 6.9 ***3/4


----------



## Donnie

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK, I have to nominate NXT matches :mj2 

*Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle ***3/4*
Anyone that honestly thinks Roddy isn't one of the best in the world is out of their everloving minds. Riddle is great and all, but Roddy is the best. This was a killer match from start to finish. My only gripe is that it wasn't for the NXT championship, but NXT still blows, so no shock there. 

*4-Way Ladder Match ***3/4*
NUTTY AS FUCK. Only bad thing was GUNNER being a thing. Christ, don't push that asshole. Awesome awesome match. 

Tyler Breeze vs Dream ***1/2
Super fun match with an actual story behind it takes place in current NXT :wow Boggles the mind. Rematch please. 

*Cameron Grimes vs SWERVE ***1/2*
Great intro for two of my guys. They both got to shine and looked awesome doing it, and the right man went over. Good stuff. 

*Drew Gulak vs KUSHIDA (Submission Match ****1/2)*
Anyone who thinks Drew isn't one of the best wrestlers in the world is out of their everloving minds. Same for goes for KUSHIDA. This is my jam personified from start to finish. Limb work that makes sense and gets sold, AND plays into the story of the match wens3 Drew being a violent motherfucker which goes perfectly with KUSHIDA being such a lovable dude. I adored this match, and I want another one. 

NXT is still a dumpster fire. But once they get rid of Gargano and Cole, and the other douchebags that make the show awful, I think they can turn things around.


----------



## Donnie

:banderas Nominating MLW from the last few months. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, I'm so behind :mj2 
*
Filthy Tom Lawlor vs Low Ki (Steel Cage ***3/4 Intimidation Games) *
This gets nearly 15 minutes so they get to build things better than the title switch, and as result its a better match. Ki is angry which means Tom has to die, because those are the rules. He unloads a hideous beating to Filthy, including using Selina's high heel to cut his stomach open :andre Tom's selling is awesome, and he gets better every time I see him. Check this out for both the match, and the debut of CONTRA. 
*
LA PARK w/Selina vs Mance Warner (Fusion #50 ***1/2*
Ol Mancer spilled beer on Selina, which in turn started a war. Pro Wrestling rules. This rules as well as they beat the crap out of each other. When you have PARK being a fat mean sack of shit, and the loveable cult hero Mancer its going to be good. 

*Tom Lawlor vs Jimmy Havoc (Death Match. Battle Riot ***1/2)*
Corny is on commentary and he sounds like he wants to walk off as the violence increases :lmao This what you expect. Jimmy is at home here while Tom isn't but he gets more comfortable as it goes on. This is pretty fun, but also kind of sloppy which hurts it a little. Still a fun match though. 

*Ol' Mancer Warner vs Sami Callihan ( Fusion #54 ***1/2)*
Really fun brawl between a dude I love and one I don't. Everything they do looks like it hurts like hell, and that's always what I love to see. It gets more violent before Selina's dudes attack for the DQ. 

*Rey Horus vs Ace Austin ***1/2 (Fusion #55*
Wild, wild sprint between two dudes with nothing to lose and everything to gain. Felt like a classic WCW CW match where someone said "Go fill 10 minutes, and do whatever" WATCH THIS MATCH, DC. 

*Low Ki vs Daga (***1/2 Fusion #56)*
Daga is a little mad at Low Ki for him ripping his ear off, so he takes the fight to our angry shitkicker and it fucking rules. Lots of gross strikes from both guys, and they never lose the hate. Ki wins by grabbing the tights which is meant to build to another match, but Daga fucked MLW over by working some Mexican indies when he told them he was one holidays so they fired him. :fuckthis Goddamn it. 

*
Tom Lawlor vs Avalanche (***1/2 Fusion #59 *
This is a German Avalanche, not the dead one. He's a big boi who uses his weight to fuck people up, and he's a good brick wall for Tom to overcome. I know I say it ALL THE TIME in DONNIEBOX, but I just have to say how great Filthy is. Like, he was pretty good when he started but the rise to becoming the ace of MLW has been incredible to see. He's now one of my favourite dudes to watch. Also, he can cut a great 80's style babyface promo. So he rules even more now that I think about it. Oh, the match. Avalanche beats the piss out of him, and Tom rules at fighting from underneath. He eventually chokes the big fella out. 

*Alexander Hammerstone vs Brian Pillman Jr. ( ***1/2 MLW OPEN WEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP FINALS-FURY ROAD)*They introduced a new title and had a tournament for it. The tourney sucked because Hammerstone isn't good, and Pillman/Swann was super underwhelming. So going into this I thought it would suck, but somehow it rules. Brian decides to carry this fucking oaf to a banger despite not being great himself, but slowly getting there. He has a ton of fire, and makes Hammer look like a good big man when he dies for his all his stuff. Finishing run is really fun, but the fun stops when Hammer wins with a shitty STO :mj2 Still, this is was a complete shock. And I'm going to use for future reference as Pillman continues to get better. 
*
Davey Boy Smith vs MJF (***1/2 Fusion #61)*
Speaking of complete fucking shocks, DHS waking up one day saying to himself "I want to be one of the best in the world", and actually doing it has been a WILD fucking ride. He's now an awesome big man who uses his size and athleticism better than he ever has to tell stories during his matches. Plus his selling is :yoda MJF works the leg and Davey's selling is fantastic. Limping on it, or slapping it at points. He actually sells it while he's trying to Superplex MJF :done Just a tiny moment of holding it so it doesn't buckle underneath his weight as he climbs. I love it! The Dynasty and the Foundation fight around the ring causing a distraction, and DHS is the one who takes advantage b hitting a sweet poweslam to win. Rewarding a great wrester with a win :wow I LOVE MLW SO FUCKING MUCH

I'll review the next months shows once Lawlor/Fatu drops next week. Goddamn, that's going to be insane :rusevyes


----------



## Donnie

*Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Sareee ****1/2*
MC's match recs are legit. Good lord this was incredible. Sareee is a wonderful babyface and I now love her, but holy shit Hashimoto :banderas What a fucking beast. She unloads one hell of a fucking beating, and Sareee takes a hell of a beating and keeps on ticking. Finishing run is insane, and my neck now hurts a lot. 

If anyone else has JOSHI recs please hit your old pal Donnie up, I need more of this.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still playing catch up 

ZSJ vs Ibushi Sengoku Lord-****1/2

Their G1 match from last year still holds up as their best so far but this was almost as good. Zack lately has really impressed me with mixing his offense up and this was a prime example. This really felt like a fight and they told a great story. 

Dragon Lee vs Ishimori Dontaku-****1/2

Fantastic JRs title match. Loved the youth vs experience angle they played up and Lee's tribute to Hiromu was also very cool. Some really cool and unique stuff here that displayed both mens freak athleticism. At 36 Ishimori is still one of the best athletes in the business it's crazy. This wasn't quite on the level of Lee/Ospreay but not too far off. 

Evil vs Ishii Dontaku Night 2-****3/4

A perfectly built and executed heavyweight war. God I was pulling for Evil so hard by the end and Ishii is one of my favorites of all time. They went right to war from the start and it never relented. Finishing stretch is absolutely godly. This is how you do a big man battle. 

Okada vs Sanada Dontaku Night 2-****3/4

Personally I liked this much better than the NJC final match even though that seems to get more love. This was a 35+ minute fight that never felt slow or got old for me. Sanada is really getting over and has become a credible contender for the title. The climax build here is epic and honestly with a better finish I would go full 5*. I didnt like that Sanada went down with the single rainmaker that really just wasn't executed well. I thought he earned atleast a kick out there before the inevitable finish. Still one of the best matches of the year for me.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ospreay-Archer *NO* but highly recommended. 4.9*

SANADA-Sabre and Okada-Tana also recommended.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ospreay/Archer-****1/2
Sanada/ZSJ-****1/4
Kenta/Ibushi-****1/4
Okada/Tanahashi-****1/2

Nothing close to MOTY but a few bangers for sure. Ospreay and Archer have an incredible dynamic and I think this tournament could be a game changer for Archer. He was fantastic here.


----------



## darkclaudio

*YES to Ospreay vs Archer from NJPW G1 Climax 29 Night 1
*No but recommended: SANADA/ZSJ, KENTA/Ibushi and Okada/Tanahashi from NJPW G1 Climax 29 Night 1


----------



## Desecrated

G1 Day One

Ospreay vs Archer ****1/4 - Yes
ZSJ vs SANADA **** - Yes


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay at G1 Climax in Dallas.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sanada at G1 Climax in Dallas.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenta vs Kota Ibushi at G1 Climax in Dallas.

I gave this good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada at G1 Climax in Dallas.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night one of the G1 was some GOOD SHIT :vince

*YES to Lance Archer vs Will Osperay*

Where the hell did this come from? They had a fun cup match, but this was a step above that in so many ways. The first five minutes RULED, with Will just coming out of the box like a house of fire, before Archer just killed him by putting him through a table and then just dominated him. Archer’s power moves on Osperay were great, he really looked tremendous most of the match and definitely is better than I ever gave him credit for. The rope walk spot, some of the near falls, the 20 count spot, all we done really well. Osperay tried his damnest to come back and had some good hope spots, but it wasn’t enough, and I love Archer winning with a simple claw, it’s such a basic and easy to hate heel move. This exceed expectations a ton! 

*****1/2*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs SANADA*

Real fun match again from these two, who always seem to click when they’re together. I love watching SANADA actually get the chance to wrestle this style, he’s real good at it, and they had a ton of fun grappling sequences here. The ending sequence was awesome, and SANADA squeaked out with a win by outsmarting Sabre at his own game. Another great match!

******

*YES to KENTA vs Kota Ibushi*

Well this was just a battle of strikes, and given who you had, what else would you expect? It was interesting to see Ibushi outmatched in his own game for once, and Kenta’s strikes look brutal and stiff as I would expect (so did Kota’s). If anything, I think that this might have disappointed a bit, and I think they were a bit weak in transitioning throughout the match, but they found a nice groove by the end. The aura this had was awesome though, and I bet Kenta looks amazing by the end of the tournament. I would think he might be playing it a bit safe and cautious here to start.

******

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada*

This is one of those matchups that they could do basically forever and I don’t think I could ever get sick of it. These two have a one in generational amount of chemistry, and their pacing here was as beautiful as it always is. I was curious how Tanahashi would hold up given how rough he’s looked, but he was great here, did a bunch of high fly flows, and was moving okay. They traded dragon screws with Okada being the one to sell his knee after the one on the ropes, and traded their signatures as always which ruled as well. The rainmaker spots with the wrist control were top, and I loved the slaps Tanahashi did when he countered more attempts for it later, a nice callback spot. However, Okada got the best of him, and I wonder what Tanahashi does from here. A superb match from these two as expected, even if it might not be one of their best. It still rules regardless.

*****3/4
*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 1: Will Ospreay vs. Lance Archer*

Kickout fest for sure, but still a match that made me go "Holy Shit" very often. Case in point, that nasty Chokeslam through the table on the outside. Archer and Ospreay are a match made in heaven given the size difference but similar athleticism. And Archer is so good in this monster heel role. I also loved the spot where both men barely broke the count and Ospreay immediately hit a Springboard Dropkick to the face. Great way to kick off the G1.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 1: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Sanada*

These 2 have the best chemistry with each other. Sanada's style and demeanor is the perfect contrast to ZSJ. No one gets in ZSJ's head more than Sanada, and seeing angry ZSJ is so funny to watch. Great technical match and a great finish.


----------



## Donnie

*FUCK NO: EVIL vs Bad Luck Fale *
Jesus Christ, BLF is one of the worst wrestlers in the world. Just a complete fucking hack. I wish he would get fired, and then blackballed from wrestling. Complete dog shit match, and I now hate myself a little more. 

*SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jnr **3/4*
This started off really strong, and I thought it was going to be a banger. But it lost me half way through and it never got me back. SANADA is my dude but he wasn't having a great night, and Windy Man wasn't all that great either. 

*Okada vs Tanahashi ***3/4*
Best paring of the 2010's strikes again :cozy Can't say much more than that, really. 

*KENTA vs KOTA Ibushi *****
:banderas Gross strikes, amazing selling and facials, and KENTA being a mean cunt. This is my jam. 
*
Lance Archer vs Billy Osprey ****1/2*
If you told me this would not only be the match of the night, but a fucking banger thanks to Lance Archer being a fantastic big man, I don't know if would have believed you. Like, I like Lance a lot, and I think he's better than most give him credit for, but this was a star making performance. Everything he did as wonderful, and Osprey being an amazing underdog fighting from underneath made it even better. From start to finish this ruled, and it got better and better. Can't wait to see a rematch down the line :rusevyes 

All in all a VERY GOOD NIGHT  for the G1. If only that goon BLF wasn't in it, and SANADA/ZSJ was better.


----------



## Taroostyles

The catch up continues 

Shingo vs Sho BOTSJ Night 1-****1/2

A spectacular showcase that feels part juniors match and part heavyweight battle. Both of these guys are just so smooth and Sho held his own against the Dragon. 

Dragon Lee vs Sho BOTSJ night 2-****1/4

This is truly a match of 2 halves. They start out slow and struggle to get the crowd on their side. A few exchanges that really felt empty and they were headed down the wrong path. They really find their groove in the last 2/3rds of the match and the finishing stretch is great. 

Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero BOTSJ Night 4-****3/4

Well this ruled. We all know Rocky is a true pro and even is his diminished wrestling capacity he was just at the top of his game here. It doesn't hurt that young William is the best pro wrestler in the world right now. The crowd is so behind Rocky and there are a few take your breath away nearfalls down the stretch before William puts him away. Fantastic professional wrestling match. 

El Phantasmo vs Ospreay BOTSJ N7-*****

So where Rocky and Will had an emotional story drive match this was just a pure spectacle that had enough story mixed in. I was somewhat familiar with EL-P but God he is a star after this match no doubt. A career making match to me. Not just cause hes fantastic and unique in the ring but because he also oozes charisma and could legit be a star anywhere in the world. Ospreay is of course amazing and well and does a great job selling for ElP and making him look great. This is such a unique and memorable match I had to go the full 5* and had to watch it again almost immediately cause I couldn't stop thinking about it. 

Right there with Ospreay/Shingo, Okada/Ishii, and Cody/Dustin for my MOTY so far.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs Lance Archer - NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 1 - ****

Zack Sabre Jr vs SANADA - NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 1 - ****1/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 1 - *****

On a night where we saw another chapter of the Okada/Tanahashi rivalry AND KENTA/Ibushi, it's crazy to think ZSJ/SANADA was the MOTN, but there ya go, it was for me! Phenomenal submission-based tactics in this one, with Zack busting out some great counters. Both guys looked sharp in this, and the pinfall trading was so smooth. LOVED Zack selling his neck after the Skull End when he had SANADA in the triangle.

Look, I really enjoyed Archer/Ospreay - best I've seen from Archer, and there were some fantastic spots and segments of fire. If I'm honest, I thought it showcased both the best AND worst of Ospreay. His offense was perfect, he was innovative...all the good shit. But for the love of God, can we at least sell the fact you went through a frickin table in the opening minutes? Showed zero after effects despite being destroyed by Archer on multiple occasions. With a decent selljob, this could have been top tier level, but as it is, it's a great match held back by lacklustre selling and some odd pacing too.

Tanahashi/Okada wasn't up to their 'usual' ungodly level, but even on a 'off' day it's impossible for them to turn in anything less than great. They had me in the last 5 or so minutes with some of the nearfalls - their timing is SO good.


----------



## Taroostyles

I agree with the notion that Kenta would have been better off in block B. Dont get me wrong his matches vs Ibushi, Okada, Tana, Ospreay, and ZSJ have me excited but all of the guys in B block are more his style. 

Especially Naito and Shingo.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 1

*YES* Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay **** 1/4

*No but recommended* Sanada vs Zack Sabre Jr ****

*No but recommended* Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Sami Callihan vs Tessa Blanchard is a solid **** 1/2 from me. Good match, great ending.


----------



## Corey

Great atmosphere to start the G1.

*YES! (****)* for Ospreay vs. Archer. This started off with such a bang and gave us some seriously incredible moments. I think they had a couple too many nearfalls but one hell of a way to start the tournament for sure.

*YES!! (**** 1/4)* for ZSJ vs. SANADA. This was absolutely wonderful. Just beautiful wrestling from bell to bell with a real sense of struggle behind every counter and transition. The crowd really appreciated it as well.

KENTA/Ibushi did nothing for me and Tana/Okada was whatever. Seen it too many times I think at this point.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ospreay vs. Archer - ***1/4*

This starts off with beautiful energy & explosiveness, as Ospreay is all FIRED UP & goes for the kill right away, but eventually Archer of course catches him & cements control in kick-ass fashion w/ the chokeslam through the table. Then it's pretty much Archer on on top, completely dominating Ospreay with his awesome power moves. It was a winning dynamic in their Cup match earlier in the year, and it's a winning dynamic here as well. Ospreay is pretty great at getting rag dolled, and Archer was rock solid doing the said rag dolling. That POUNCE spot was awesome. I do think the match loses some of its energy & urgency as it goes - it does drag a bit by the end, but not too much for it to not be a good one overall. On par w/ that Cup match.

*Tanahashi vs. Okada - ***1/2*

Aye, they pretty much played the hits here, and it resulted in their best G1 meeting probably since the original one from 2013. Very nice urgency right from the start, and it never really lets up. Some VERY brief legwork by Tana, which doesn't get sold, but I can forgive that since Tana wasn't very focused on the attack, thankfully. Very good bombfest fun. With it being in the US, it had a nice different vibe to it too.

*SANADA vs. ZSJ - ***3/4*

I really like the dynamic between SANADA & Zack - in their little rivalry, they've made this awesome story of SANADA very much matching Zack's submissions & counters, and sometimes even besting him. That's what the match was all about here, and it was really damn good. Kind of a "technical wrestling" spotfest in many ways, but they also got some pretty focused gameplans going - Zack started to target the arm after the best-bit-of-the-match in the Paradise Lock attempt into a pretty vicious looking Armbar spot. SANADA also made sure to do some damage to Zack's neck throughout. Both guys sell those in subtle lil' moments. It's very charming stuff all around. ZSJ vs. SANADA is definitely a quality pairing.

*KENTA vs. Ibushi - **** - YES!*

Anyone expecting a crazy fast paced sprint hasn't been watching KENTA in the past 10 years. To quote one of my favorite songs from 2018 - "it ain't 2009 no more". Overall KENTA didn't look much different at all than as Hideo Itami, but what I thought made a huge difference was how brutal his kicks were. I remember watching his match vs. Mustafa Ali & thinking how ridiculous Ali's HBK at SummerSlam 05 bumping & selling looked when all of Hideo's offense looked light as a feather. Here I definitely didn't have to worry about that though. KENTA kicked the shit out of Ibushi with disgustingly brutal sounding & looking kicks. Ibushi sure got the shit beaten out of him overall in the match, and he was extremely compelling taking that beating; selling & bumping fantastically all the way through. He made all of KENTA's strikes look like true shotgun shots. Oh & I definitely loved the vintage KENTA troll spot where he pulls down his knee pad, only for him to kick Ibushi in the side of his head. Always a joy to see that. They even made the generic puro forearm trading pretty amazing, with their facial expressions (especially Ibushi's) adding a ton. Great match! Terrific showcase for KENTA's style of wrestling in his G1 debut.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 06/07*

*No But Recommend all of these:*

*Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi *****
Greatest Hits match but the star power carried it to a great match

*Kota Ibushi vs KENTA ***3/4*
KENTA had to carry an injury Ibushi but he did a great job. Ibushi made up for it with his selling 

*SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr ***1/2*
Okay mat wrestling (really unfocused/little struggle) . But there was some great counters and other stuff. 

*Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay ***1/2*
Good bombfest but went too long.


----------



## Donnie

*Ol' Mance Warner vs Sami Callihan ****1/2 (LOSER LEAVES MLW Fusion 62)*
JESUS FUCKING CHRIST :banderas An absolute insane violent brawl between my boy Mancer, and the troll doll who might be good again. They beat the absolute snot out of each other, and its just SO much fun to watch. They escalate the brutality so well that it gets harder and harder to watch. Mancer takes the lions share of abuse LIKE WHEN HE HAS HIS FUCKING TONGUE STAPLED TO A BOARD. :andre They have a punch off like the old CZW/IWA days to win my heart. Awesome finishing run with the right man winning :cozy can't go wrong with MLW


----------



## Donnie

*CONTRA vs The Filthy Von Eric's ****(Fusion 63)*
I'm including the post match brawl in this rating, because that shit (and the match itself) was NUTTY AS FUCK. This feels like an actual blood feud that has reached uncontrollable levels of hatred, so it finally explodes in a war. Tom and the brothers have some serious babyface fire, while Grimm and Joseph are great heels. Then we have FATU. Good God this man is a star in every sense of the world. The dude just has IT, for the better lack of word. He's a one man wreaking ball throughout as he fucks up everyone in his path, and it feels truly earned when he goes off his feet. The Von Eric's kill Grimm with a DOUBLE IRON CLAW to win :banderas 

Post match is when it gets REALLY crazy. They continue kicking the crap out of each other, and the crowd is HOT. Fatu shines again as he beats the shit out of security, refs and agents. HE F5'S A POOR REF THROUGH A TABLE. PLANTING THE SEEDS FOR THE FEUD WITH CENA IN A FEW YEARS...(don't crush my dreams, you fuck) Filthy breaks a table and uses a piece as a knife to run them off :mark. He celebrates with his friends. 

MLW is the best.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Impact's Slammiversary:*

Brian Cage (c) v. Michael Elgin - ***** 1/4*

Sami Callihan v. Tessa Blanchard - ***** 1/4*

*G1 Climax 29, Night 1:*

Will Ospreay v. Lance Archer - ***** 1/4*

ZSJ v. SANADA - ******

KENTA v. Kota Ibushi -* *****

Kazuchika Okada v. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ******


----------



## Taroostyles

Impact Slammiversary 

Tessa Blanchard vs Sami Callihan-****1/4

I wish this could have had another 5-10 minutes as that's really the only flaw for me is that it feels somewhat unfinished. Tessa is such a star and talent and she is showcased so well here against the despicable Callihan. 

The match is laid out very smartly with Tessa playing an unreal babyface fighting back. Every move of offense has substance here and truly matters. Sami is so great too, he really doesn't get the credit he deserves as a true throwback heel to the days of old. 

Like I said I wish they could have had more time to build the climax but this was fantastic and delivered.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Impact Slammiversary: Michael Elgin vs. Brian Cage*

Two big, athletic big guys just throwing bombs at each other. Super fun to watch.

*Impact Slammiversary: Tessa Blanchard vs. Sami Callihan*

There are no 2 people better suited for that role than Tessa and Sami. Sami is so vile and disgusting and so easily hateable, but yet can sell an ass kicking from Tessa. And speaking of selling, Tessa she did it amazingly here. She sold how hard this match was for her. Every move she took and even delivered took a toll on her but she kept fighting.

Hot match. Hot crowd. Great aftermath. Great match.


----------



## Donnie

*MLW KING OF COLOSSEUM 

Alexzander Hammerstone vs KOTO Brazil ***1/4*
Super fun David vs Goliath match. Hammerstone still kinda blows for the most part, but KOTO rules and he helps make the big oaf look like a killer. Brazil dies on everything, and has a manic comeback that makes you believe he can do it, which will always win my heart. Sadly, the big fella wins. Still, this was great. 
*
Rey Horus vs Myron Reed ***1/2*
Really awesome WCW CW type of match. Reed is really good shithead you want to see get his ass kicked, and Rey is a great face. They escalate things really well and the finishing run is super fun. 

*Filthy Tom Lawlor (c) vs Jacob Fatu w/Josef Samael ****1/2 (MWL WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP)*
This feels HUGE and rightly so. Tom is now 100% the ACE of MLW defending his crown his title against the evil invader who wants to take everything from him, and might be the one man the ACE can't beat. It's a beautiful story, and this is wonderful match. Fatu takes the fight right to him and unloads a gross beating to Tom's back. Filthy takes some wild bumps, and Fatu just gets better and better. There's a tiny moment I adored when they're fighting on the outside and Fatu is SO focused on killing Filthy that he forgets about the countout, so Josef has to scream at him to get back in the ring. It's the perfect way to sell Fatu as a savage, and to get over how CONTRA works as one big unit. Tom's attempted comebacks rule as he gets closer and closer to knocking the big man off his feet, and when he does it, it feels massive. He also continually goes for the choke because its his best shot, but Fatu is seemingly too big for it to work, so he has to work harder to wear him down. At one point Tom goes for a cutter, AND FATU BLOCKS IT BY DOING A FUCKING HANDSTAND, HE PUNCHES TOM AND HITS A SPRINGBOARD MOONSAULT. JESUS CHRIST. Fatu misses the Moonsault for the first time, which is a great way to show how Tom is above everyone else he has faced. Filthy has a full comeback and it rocks, he just has that great babyface fire to everything he does. He starts to overwhelm the big man with huge forearms and kicks, and it looks like he's going to do it. He tries for the choke again BUT FATU THROWS HIM OFF AND KILLS HIM WITH A MOTHERFUCKER OF A SUPERKICK, AND TOM IS STUNNED. HE GETS DROPPED WITH THE DISGUSTING POP UP SAMOAN DROP THAT FURTHER WREAKS HIS BACK. AND FATU HITS THE DOUBLE MOONSAULT 1...2.....3. NEW CHAMPION. :fuckyeah :mj2 

Shocking result considering how new Fatu is to the company, but considering how amazing he is, and how over he's become (not to mention the rumours of WWE and AEW coming after him) Its a great idea. Nothing is absolute in wrestling, and moments like these are why I watch it, so I'm all for this. It solidifies Fatu as the top heel, and sells CONTRA as the top heel faction. It makes Filthy even more beloved and gives him a chance to chase the belt again which is what turned him face originally, so that's going to rule. Plus it sets up a possible rematch at the PPV in November, which is the best place to do it with a new eyes on the company. I can't find a negative in this, nor would I want to. MLW's ability to cash in on what the fans want is why I love them so much. roud MLW and wrestling rule.


----------



## MC

*MLW KINGS OF COLOSSEUM 06/07*

*Yes To: Jacob Fatu vs 'Filthy' Tom Lawlor ****1/4*

Short and brisk (ish) but that's exactly what it needs. Great early brawling section with Fatu launching Lawlor into the guardrails, with Lawlor taking some hard bumps. Then because he is hurt, Lawlor has to go for the finihs early, constantly jumping on Fatu's back trying to lock on the rear naked choke but Fatu's size allows him to throw Lawlor off. Some nutty counters like a handstand from Fatu to block the cutter!!! Definitive finish too, which I always love. Great match. 

*Slammiversary XVII 07/07*

*Yes To: Sami Callihan vs. Tessa Blanchard ****1/4*

Sami isn't everyone's cup of tea but he is mine and I thought he was absolutely terrific in this match bell-to-bell. His body language to his facial expressions screamed evil and aggression and it fit the early tone perfectly. I loved the way his offence changed and adapted once he started to respect Tessa abilities and she started to make some great comebacks. The way Tessa sold for Sami and her overall underdog performance was great. The post match angle was great too. Love Sami, love Tessa. Great main event.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tessa vs. Callihan - ***3/4*

They naturally go with Callihan doing most of the work on top, while Tessa fights from underneath. It proves to be a winning dynamic with both rocking their roles pretty greatly the whole way through - Callihan is an awesome evil & brutal sleazebag while Tessa rules with her fiery & intense babyface work. The way the thing progresses with Sami at first being real cocky about his brutalization, to ultimately being shocked & low-key desperate about not being able to put Tessa away, is great stuff. The piledriver kickout perfectly showed that progression, and was probably my favorite moment of the entire match. Very, very good stuff overall.

And one of the biggest surprises of the year...

*"Big" "Mike" Michael El"G1"n vs. Brian Cage - ***3/4*

I never in a million years would've thought that I'd end up LOVING a match between these two, but here we are. This kicked so much ass. The beginning perfectly sets up the pace for what's about to come, as they collide in explosive fashion right from the get go. From that moment on, it's just borderline balls-to-the-walls bombfest action with the two, especially Big Mike, brutalizing one another in very compelling fashion. The length was just about perfect for the way they went with it, too. An absolutely awesome match with a big A.


----------



## TheDraw

NastyYaffa said:


> *Tessa vs. Callihan - ***3/4*
> 
> They naturally go with Callihan doing most of the work on top, while Tessa fights from underneath. It proves to be a winning dynamic with both rocking their roles pretty greatly the whole way through - Callihan is an awesome evil & brutal sleazebag while Tessa rules with her fiery & intense babyface work. The way the thing progresses with Sami at first being real cocky about his brutalization, to ultimately being shocked & low-key desperate about not being able to put Tessa away, is great stuff. The piledriver kickout perfectly showed that progression, and was probably my favorite moment of the entire match. Very, very good stuff overall.
> 
> And one of the biggest surprises of the year...
> 
> *"Big" "Mike" Michael El"G1"n vs. Brian Cage - ***3/4*
> 
> I never in a million years would've thought that I'd end up LOVING a match between these two, but here we are. This kicked so much ass. The beginning perfectly sets up the pace for what's about to come, as they collide in explosive fashion right from the get go. From that moment on, it's just borderline balls-to-the-walls bombfest action with the two, especially Big Mike, brutalizing one another in very compelling fashion. The length was just about perfect for the way they went with it, too. An absolutely awesome match with a big A.



Impact vs Swann was a fun match too but when Swann went to the top rope and Impact did a complete 180 degree turn to get in the correct position.....yeah he should have just commited to being in the wrong position at that point because that kinda took me out of the match.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but recommended

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura vs Yuji Okabayashi & Kazumi Kikuta - BJW 6/30/19*

Another worthy preview for the July 21st title match between Yuji and the young gawd. The matchups you think will be dope (Okabayashi vs Takuya & Daisuke) are dope, Kikuta is fine but everytime he's in, the match comes down a notch or two, the good thing is that his participation is minimal for the 2nd half of the match. I think this can be more appreciated if you've seen the other preview tags between Yuji and Takuya - sadly, the Korakuen Hall show were Nomura finally beats Okabayashi in a tag after like 6 straight Ls hasn't surfaced yet , but the three other tags that are out there are also worth checking out -, though the last 4 minutes are undeniably great, with an awesome young star doing everything to take down the monster champ. There's also a sequence were Yuji goes full beast mode that's :mark: he even treated Daisuke like he was nothing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TheDraw said:


> Impact vs Swann was a fun match too but when Swann went to the top rope and Impact did a complete 180 degree turn to get in the correct position.....yeah he should have just commited to being in the wrong position at that point because that kinda took me out of the match.


Yeah, I definitely enjoyed Swann vs. Impact as well. Really dug Impact's douchebag act all the way through & LOVED the Bravo inclusion. Very strong & solid 3.25 starz from me :cozy Can understand that spot taking you out of the match though, but I personally just kind of shrugged it off.


----------



## Taroostyles

Catch up continues 

BOTSJ night 8 

Sho Tanaka vs Marty Scurll-****1/4

This might be one of the most complete and compelling 12 minute matches I've ever seen. Sho continues to just rise up and the crowd is so behind him here. Marty is his usual self but the pace here was a little different for him. They get a great climax out of the time they are given too, fantastic sprint. 

Bandido vs Will Ospreay-*****

So 1 night after a 5* classic with El-P Willy does it again back to back. This match really reminds me of Eddie and Rey from Havoc 97 in its innovative nature and dynamic. Bandido is actually the star here for me and for once somebody outdoes young William. A breathtaking back and forth contest that is hard hitting and feels like a fight. I was pulling hard for Bandido by the finish and so was Korauken, a match everyone should see. 

Dragon Lee vs Shingo Takagi-*****

So when I had heard people say night 8 might be the best BOTSJ event of all time I knew it would come down to this match, and my God they somehow delivered after an absolute classic. While not as innovative as the previous match, these 2 just fucking kill each other. For me this is Dragon Lee's best performance I've seen and a great babyface reaction for him as well. The finishing stretch is otherworldly and had me jumping out of my seat literally. Shingo is an animal and probably right next to William as the best pro wrestler on the planet right now. 

Both of these matches are just incredible.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Shingo Takagi vs. Michael Oku from RevPro 'Ungovernable' is *NO* but recommended


----------



## Taroostyles

BOTSJ Night 9 

Will Ospreay vs Ren Narita-****1/4

One of the best under 10 minute matches I've ever seen. A fantastic sprint where Ospreay gives Narita so much before putting him away. At this point Willy is just pulling 4* matches out of just about anyone. Rens offense was great here though and he has a bright future. Banging match. 

Dragon Lee vs Titan-****1/4

Probably one of more underrated matches of the tournament for me. It's big negative being they do go a little over the top with the best friends stuff as these guys are supposed to be killing each other. But technically this is unreal and these guys clearly know each other like the back of their hands. 

Rocky Romero vs El Phantasmo-*****

This is the match that to me solidifies this tournament as the best BOTSJ of all time and honestly it's right there with some of the best G1s. To me, this is a very rare kind of match that just had all the right elements. This match is the essence of what makes me a fan of pro wrestling. It had heart and a story that you just cant replicate. Rocky earned that moment and that is undeniable. Elp is a dastardly that you love to hate who is also a really fucking good performer and pro wrestler. Yes this match isnt as technically sound as some of the others in this tourney and it does have the ref bump stuff but to me it only made it better. The crowd was absolutely nuclear for Rocky and the layout of the match only fueled that fire. Some incredible nearfalls down the stretch and sequences that just were beautiful yo watch. In a tournament with 3 or 4 other all time classic matches this isnt the best probably but it's the most important and enduring.


----------



## Dmight

2019 OTT WrestleRama 3 David Starr vs. WALTER - *****
Great stuff. Story-fucking-telling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 2: Jay White vs. Hirooki Goto*

One of the more built up to matches in the G1 with Goto trying to redeem himself and it lead to a fun match. Goto, who I'm usually not the biggest fan of, felt like he evolved here into a more crazed side of himself to win. I hope that he can continue to bring that side out.

Also recommending Shingo vs. Juice from the same match. And impressive opener from the B Block.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Moxley vs. Taichi was easy MOTN for me on Day 2. VERY close to getting a nomination, but not quite. Just pure, awesome physicality & viciousness right from Taichi's pre-match attack till the end, with such an authentic "feel" to it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*EVOVLE 10th Anniversary:*

*Matt Riddle v. Drew Gulak - **** 1/4 (YES !)

Austin Theory v. JD Drake - **** 1/4 (YES !)

Adam Cole v. Akira Tozawa - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

A fantastic trio of matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order vs Los Gueros del Cielo vs A Boy and His Dinosaur on Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Cima vs Kenny Omega on Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Brotherhood on Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Donnie

G1:

*Juice vs Shingo ****1/2
Cobb vs Ishii ****1/2
Goto vs White ***3/4
Naito vs Yano. 10 Billion Stars 
Mox vs Taichi ****

EVOLVE
*Drew Gulak vs Matt Riddle ****1/2*

AEW
*Dark Order vs Jack/Angelico vs Boy and his Dinosaur ***3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs Drew Gulak on Evolve 131.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs JD Drake for the Evolve title and for the WWN title on Evolve 131.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## looper007

*AEW Fight For The Fallen*

_Cima vs Omega _ *4.5*

_SoCal Uncensored (Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) vs. The Lucha Brothers _*4* 

_Dark Order vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus_ *41/2*

_The Young Bucks vs. Cody & Dustin Rhodes_ *4 1/2*

_Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc & Darby Allin vs. Shawn Spears, MJF & Sammy Guevara_ *3.5*

_Britt Baker & Riho vs. Shoko Nakajima & Bea Priestley_ *3 1/2*

*G1 Night 3*

*Ospreay vsSanada* 4.5

*Okada vs ZSJ* 4 1/2

*Ibushi vs Evil* 4 1/2

*Tana vs Kenta* 4


----------



## Desecrated

Yes to -

G1 Night 2 Goto vs White
G1 Night 3 Tanahashi vs KENTA

No but Recommended

G1 Night 2 Shingo vs Juice
G1 Night 3 Archer vs Fale


----------



## Donnie

G1 Night 3

*Lance Archer vs Shitty Luck Fale ****
Archer is now one of 3 men to carry this dumpster fire to a good match. Didn't think I would say that, but FUCK YEAH LANCE. 

*Billy Ostrich vs SANADA ***1/2*
Will still has some goofy moments that he just can't help, but Jesus has the last 18 months turned him into one of the best in the world. SANADA is still my dude despite now looking like a fucking douche, and not the awesome skull fucker he was. Really fun match. 

*Okada vs Zac Sabre Jnr *****
12 Minute banger with amazing escalation and killer selling from the Windy man IS MY JAM wens3 Zack selling his neck as he wreaked Okada with the Octopus was amazing to watch. Also, I don't think I've seen the banana split before, so that was a highlight. Okada was incredible as always, and I don't think anyone does a finishing run better than him. 
*
EVIL vs Kota Ibushi ****1/2*
I didn't think they could top the last match but they did it, and it was killer. Kota's selling was awesome as always, and EVIL continues to look like he's truly ready to be one of the next top stars. Once again everything Is built really well, and the action gets hotter and hotter. KOTA breaking out Naka's Bomaye was incredible. Best match of the G1 for me thus far. 

*KENTA vs Tanahashi **** *
DREAM MATCH COMES TO LIFE :mark KENTA is a fucking asshole to our ACE with the disrespect, so watching Tana give it right back to him is the best. It didn't quite reach the level of the last match, but its still a treat to watch. I won't spoil the post match stuff, but me thinks we aren't done with these two. 

Incredible night of action.


----------



## MC

_*EVOLVE 131 13/07*_

*Yes To: Drew Gulak vs Riddle ****1/4*

Gulak vs Riddle was everything I wanted it to be and more. It had a superb mix of great strikes and close, intense grappling. The counters for each submission were incredible. Both guys went at an incredible pace and never gave up.


----------



## TD Stinger

Playing catch up on Day 3 of the G1 and the Evolve show, but for now let's focus on last night.

Yes to:

*AEW Fight for the Fallen: Cima vs. Kenny Omega*

Awesome match. Cima's knees are going to be fucked one day with all those Meteoras, but I loved all of them. That one outside on the table was brutal. Just a great, athletic contest.

I won't "YES" them, but I would also recommend some other match from the show.

The 3 Way Tag was really fun and Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy came out looking like stars. Though there was that one spot where Marko Stunt, who does not need to be there to begin with, blantantly attacks Jack Evans right in front of the referee and that's OK apparently. I'm fine with some leniency from the referees, but that's ridiculous.

Lucha Bros vs. SCU was fun as well, though there was really bad spot where these guys looked lost and I can deal without seeing 30 Superkicks every Pentagon match.

And the main event had good moments, but it did not need to be 30+ minutes.


----------



## Taroostyles

Fight For The Fallen

Omega vs Cima-****1/4

If match happened a few years ago and it could have been an all time classic. These 2 both worked really hard and Cima especially for a guys his age did some crazy bumping. They might have gone just a tad too long but this was great. 

Rhodes vs Young Bucks-****

A clash of styles that mostly worked but again this also went too long which hurt it overall. Dustin was again impressive at 50 hanging in here with the guys all in their early 30s. This was different than a lot of Bucks matches which isnt surprising alot of great psychology and a slower pace. Probably Jim Cornettes favorite Bucks match for sure. 

SCU/Lucha Bros, 3 Way Tag, and the 6 make tag all ***3/4 and very much worth checking out as well.


----------



## zaqw222222

Matt Riddle v. Drew Gulak - EVOLVE 10th Anniversary - YES

Great match. Highly recommended


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 2

Juice Robinson vs Shingo-****1/4

A great back and forth match that I thought displayed Shingo will be more than capable with the heavyweights. Really smart and well built traditional style battle with Juice as always being a great babyface. 

Jeff Cobb vs Ishii-****1/2

A fantastic heavyweight slugfest. This was not fancy just 2 guys killing each other with hard strikes and suplexes. Cobb has improved so much recently and we all know Ishii is one of the best in the world. The kind of match has enough old school spirit while not feeling dated or too streamlined. Great match. 

Jay White vs Hirooki Goto-****1/4

A main event that played to both men strengths. Goto looked reinvigorated in a big way and I loved the subtle changes to his offense. White is such a dastardly heel and you can feel the audience loathes him immensely. Really thought the finishing stretch brought this up a notch.


----------



## Groovemachine

Almost TOO much good wrestling this weekend.

*Kenny Omega vs CIMA - AEW Fight for the Fallen - ****1/4*

~ This was worked really smartly. CIMA has a long control segment before he makes one mistake and Kenny instantly capitalises. Great stuff. Those Meteoras, sheesh!

*Matt Riddle vs Drew Gulak - EVOLVE 10th Anniversary - *****

~ LOVED the finish!

*SANADA vs Will Ospreay - NJPW G1 Climax Day 3 - ***3/4*

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax Day 3 - ****1/4*

~ MOTN, ZSJ is killing it already in the G1. Beautiful technical work, and again I thought his delayed selling was fantastic while applying various submissions.

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA - NJPW G1 Climax Day 3 - *****

~ DICKHEAD KENTA IS BACK! Him interrupting the air guitar spot was incredible. It didn't quite reach greatness, but it was cool to see them going at it, and there's room for much more in a rematch.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Janela vs. Low Ki @ GCW 5150 *NO* but highly recommended.

LAX vs. LAX and Gage vs. Low Life Louie also recommended.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 3

Ospreay vs Sanada-****1/4

An absolutely beautiful pro wrestling match. This was so well executed and smooth by 2 of the best athletes in all of wrestling. You can tell these 2 have something even more special coming down the line. This was almost a not quite as good heavyweight version Ospreay and Bandido as far as athleticism goes. 

Okada vs ZSJ-****

This was great 12 minute package that was also extremely well put together. Really dug Zacks offense here as he looked very motivated. Perfect example of an Okada match that doesn't need extra length to gain quality. 

Evil vs Kota Ibushi-****

More of a story driven match with Ibushis injury but I thought they told it very well. The match starts slow but the climax and finishing stretch is fantastic. Evil really delivers a great performance here and Ibushi is 0-2 shockingly. 

Still need to catch Tana/Kenta.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Extreme Rules: Bobby Lashley vs. Braun Strowman*

Just a wild and creative brawl that felt like 2 guys who hated each other wanting to kick each other's ass and destroy each other. And Braun going Super Shredder at the end and made me mark.

*WWE Extreme Rules: New Day vs. Heavy Machinery vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan*

Great tag team wrestling. Heavy Machinery have really come into their own. Bryan is great. And Big E came off as a star.



Overall a really fun show. Taker & Reigns opening the show was a great moment and a fun match. The Revival and Usos had a solid tag match. Aleister and Cesaro had a great hard hitting match. The Handicap match was solid, loved Bayley's submission moves. AJ & Rico had a pretty good match. Even the main event was pretty fun in my opinion.

Only dud was Kofi vs. Joe. The match was fine, it just felt like a nothing match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cesaro vs Aleister Black on Extreme Rules.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan/Rowan vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery for the Smackdown Tag titles on Extreme Rules.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricochet vs AJ Styles for the United States title on Extreme Rules.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch/Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin/Lacey Evans for the Raw Women's title and for the Universal title on Extreme Rules.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No to everything from extreme rules.


----------



## Corey

Aside from Kofi/Joe (ASS finish and continued booking for Joe), Extreme Rules was honest to god a really fun show. That 3-way Tag Title match was absolutely fantastic and my MOTN, Strowman/Lashley was highly entertaining, Black/Cesaro was really good, and the main event as MUCH better than it had any right being.

I was taking a shit and missed all of Styles/Ricochet except the finish (which was sweet), but what's with the US Title hot potatoing?? I don't like it! Nakamura winning the IC Title on the fucking PRESHOW is a no bueno for me, but happy he won it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Aside from Kofi/Joe (ASS finish and continued booking for Joe), Extreme Rules was honest to god a really fun show. That 3-way Tag Title match was absolutely fantastic and my MOTN, Strowman/Lashley was highly entertaining, Black/Cesaro was really good, and the main event as MUCH better than it had any right being.
> 
> I was taking a shit and missed all of Styles/Ricochet except the finish (which was sweet), but what's with the US Title hot potatoing?? I don't like it! Nakamura winning the IC Title on the fucking PRESHOW is a no bueno for me, but happy he won it.


AJ vs Rico was in a tough spot because either AJ loses coming off a new heel turn or Rico loses after building some good momentum.

In the end I think you can get more out of Rico chasing AJ. Give them a ladder match or something at Summerslam.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Day 3 of G1 was incredible:

Archer vs. Fale - ***
SANADA vs. Ospreay - ***1/2
Okada vs. ZSJ - ***1/2
EVIL vs. Ibushi - ***3/4

*Tanahashi vs. KENTA - ****1/2 - YES!!*

"The Takeover, the breaks over"... ♫ This was EXACTLY what I wanted it to be. KENTA as the brutal asshole invader taking on the home-promotion legend ace is such a compelling dynamic, and in many ways, it's puro at its purest & best. The staredown during the entrances is intense, and then as the bell rings, things get more intense after every moment. The stiff SLAP from KENTA during the clean break spot, Tana giving a receipt, Tana's aggressive & proud air guitar playing stopped by KENTA's lil kick to the back of his head.. My GOODNESS. Things are escalating at an incredible rate. Then as they take their fight to the outside, KENTA cements control by absolutely brutalizing Tana with kicks & a DDT on the floor. There's this great shot of KENTA's face in there where he has a complete mean-bastard-killer look. The show is his after that outside destruction - he continues beating the shit out of Tanahashi in an absolutely brutal fashion, and it's amazing. Him doing the classic kneepad pull-down spot to him was something that was expected, but oh man, the whole vibe & the setting of him vs. NJPW's golden boy added so much to that spot. Also him corner dropkicking the soul out of Tana's body with Shibata smiling is something I won't forget anytime soon. Other very memorable sequence was the slap one where Tana delivers two dramatic slaps in classic Tana fashion, but KENTA counters the third one with one of his own, followed by his vintage spinning lariat. And the whole PK sequence. Chills when he went for that, and then we he actually hit it - holy shit. This was so great. Like I said; exactly what I wanted it to be. Both guys delivered big with Tana being the fantastic ace babyface that he is with his emotional selling & dramatic comebacks, and that boy KENTA? He sure showed that he indeed is FUCKING KENTA! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now onto Extreme Rules :cozy


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 4

*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White ****1/4 
The bad blood between the Chaos betrayers and the Chaos guard dog really pushed this match to that next level for me.


----------



## looper007

*G1 2019 Day 4*

*Ishii vs White 4.5*

Ishii knocks out another great match at this G1. White really has come into his own recently as a heel and in ring worker. Ishii vs Moxley next should be a fantastic match.


----------



## Donnie

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White ****1/2*
BIG TOM ISHII IS THE BEST DUDE IN THE WORLD. Jay continues to get better every match, and he was great here. But this was the Ishii show. Everything he does is fucking tremendous, and I stand by my belief he's the best wrestler in the world. That finishing run was :cozy

Don't fuck with Chaos otherwise you'll get bit :rusevyes

*AJ Styles vs Ricochet ***3/4 *
AJ is SO good he took Rico's good traits and bought them to the forefront, while making damn sure he didn't do anything fucking stupid. It's why Gargano is an asshole because he'll let Rico do as he pleases, while AJ will force Rico to be a good wrestler. Some incredibly graceful spots from Rico, and AJ was AJ. That Styles Clash was :yoda. Looking forward to the rematch at SS. 

*Arturo Ruas vs Anthony Henry ***3/4*
Fucking Gabe can still do GRAPPLEFUCK better than most even when he's bending the knee. I still hate you, you dweeb. Fantastic struggle on everything throughout, and the finishing run was great. If NXT wasn't awful, Ruas would be at the forefront of it instead of working here. 

*The Unwanted vs The Skulk ***3/4*
KINGSTON IS ON THE NETWORK AND HE'S FIRED THE HELL UP roud. Wild, wild sprint that escalated incredibly well, and ended at what felt the right time. What a novel concept. Sucks Eddie had to eat the pin, but he's going out of this world with no happy endings. So it works even if it hurts like hell :mj2 

*Brandi Lauren vs Shotzi Blackheart ***3/4*
Brandi sucks for the most part, but Shotzi is a wild woman who has won me over with the fact she doesn't give a shit about her safety. This whole thing is here taking insane bumps, and doing a killer job at it. She's just a great wrestler, and I love her. Watch this match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Naito vs. Taichi *YES* and 5*


----------



## Asuka842

Ishii vs. Jay was awesome!! Ishii seems incapable of having a bad match, and Jay is damn good as well.

Also Aleister Black vs. Cesaro was really good as well.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Before I forget

*YES to Kenny Omega vs CIMA - AEW Fight for the Fallen - ****1/4*
The match really felt like I was watching something from NJPW, a match that starts slow then builds up and turns into a fantastic match. I loved the storytelling and psychology that they produced in this match, it could have been even better if CIMA's selling was more consistent.


----------



## DELITE

G1 Climax 1st and 2nd night

Archer vs Ospreay ***3/4 - No but recommended
Bad Luck Fale vs EVIL **3/4
*Sanada vs Sabre ****1/4 - No but highly recommended
*KENTA vs Ibushi ***1/2
Okada vs Tanahashi ***1/4

*Juice Robinson vs Shingo *****
Moxley vs Taichi **1/2
Yano vs Naito **3/4
Ishii vs Cobb ****1/4
*Goto vs White ****3/4 YES*


----------



## Dr. Middy

I heard Extreme Rules was actually really fun and there are some matches I'll watch later on this or next week. Also need to watch AEW and some Evolve matches (that Riddle/Gulak match looks amazing), but I'm on vacation and the beach is far too nice :lol

I am keeping up to date on the G1, which has been loads of fun!

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 Day 2*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Shingo Takagi*

Good paced match with a hot finish that was great. It sort of felt like a match Juice was really looking forward to, and it showed. Shingo was awesome even with some of the just simple offense he was doing, its to a point where I expect every match Shingo is in to be good at the very least. 

******

*NO to Jon Moxley vs Taichi - ***1/2*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Jeff Cobb*

This was as expected, just a very physical match with a ton of beef running into each other, stiff shots, and suplexes and throws galore! I had a ton of fun watching this at points, and they did a good job showcasing Cobb’s ability and strength in defeat. However, this went too long I think and felt a bit disjointed in spots, but it was still real damn fun.

******

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Jay White*

This was Goto’s match here, as he looked leaner and stronger, while breaking out some older moves as well. That finishing stretch of the match ruled, and it was great to see him get the win over White, who himself continues to be an excellent shithead heel. It also sort of put a nice finish to the story since Goto was last beat by White. Goto’s gonna make a run guys!

*****1/4*

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 Day 3*

*NO but Recommended - Will Ospreay vs SANADA*

Real interesting dynamic with Ospreay being the most athletic Jr heavyweight, while SANADA technically can be called the most athletic heavyweight. They had a similar style at times, and they ended up having a really good match once all was set and done. Osperay being an equal to SANADA here was cool, and he picks up a huge win here on a guy who took Okada to the limit multiple times. They have potentially a tremendous match here with some of what they did.

****3/4*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

Pretty much every time they have a match its going to be great, especially thanks to Sabre always being able to keep Okada from having a normal Okada big time match. There was a nice urgency here from Sabre, who had a ton of really good near falls on Okada on top of tying him in knots, and really he controlled the majority here. Okada won in the end, and this was another very good match to add to their list of matchups.

******

*YES to EVIL vs Kota Ibushi*

Well Kota’s ankle definitely came into play here, and that new dynamic in his matches will be interesting. EVIL knew to work on it and did, and Kota actually sold it quite well at points, which was nice to see given how it’s not a strong suit of his. The match itself I thought was really good, and the ending was hot and put over EVIL as decisive as you could, and it seems they might do an underdog story for Ibushi

******

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA *

This was improved from the Ibushi match KENTA had as he continues to get into the swing of things. In the end this was a real good back and forth match that build up well. Kenta continued bringing the intensity, just brawling outside early and throwing some hard kicks and shots at Tanahashi, while also showing some disrespect toward him as well. Tanahashi played an awesome babyface in peril here, and their dynamic as the match kept going got better and better. Tanahashi not shaking KENTA’s hand would be cool to use in a rematch, because I can feel an incredible match from these two in the future. Great main event!

*****1/4*


----------



## MC

Getting this in before I watch Extreme Rules

*DDT Wrestle Peter Pan 15/07*

*No But Recommend: *

*Super Sasadango Machine vs Sanshiro Takagi *****
This was amazing. Great comedy from start to finish - the call back to Takagi using Mao’s phone number as a weapon only to get it turned on him was excellent. The powerpoint presentation was just wonderful. 

*Danshoku Dino vs Shinya Aoki ***3/4*
Yet another awesome Aoki match, of course in a different style than he has done previously. Loads of components in this, the courtship, Aoki trying to lock Dino in holds, Dino trying to kiss and dry hump Aoki. All worked perfectly. 

*Yasu Urano & HARASHIMA vs DAMNATION (Soma Takao & Daisuke Sasaki) ***1/2*
Awesome match. Takao and Sasaki are delivering on all cylinders in this title reign. HARASHIMA ruled and stood out as always. Urano looked pretty good in the match, more than held his own.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Extreme Rules was an absolutely fantastic show with even the weakest match being pretty enjoyable (Alexa & Cross vs. Bayley).

One nomination from the thing:

*Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery vs. The New Day - **** - YES!*

What a terrific way to end the short, yet awesome tag title reign of Bryan & Rowan. The Bryan vs. Xavier battle in the beginning rules so much - Xavier becomes the FIP & it's great. Rowan just manhandles him in compelling fashion & Bryan is of course great; loved him yelling "OH THATS RIGHT, NO DQS!" when he was cranking Xavier's nose, which lead to him doing it even more viciously, and then also raking his eyes. What an absolute BASTARD. I love it. Otis was a really good hot tag too, doing his wacky shtick while running through Bryan w/ his power moves. Then the highlight of the whole thing was the entire ending stretch with Bryan going against Big E; E getting fired up by Bryan's lethal kicks & that slap was AWESOME, and that lariat was a great follow-up, because nobody bumps for those lariats like D-Bry. The finish was so, so, SO fantastic too with Big E catching Bryan straight to the Midnight Hour position as Bryan went for his backflip. Great, great tag team wrestling bell-to-bell. Easy MOTN. Bryan is the clear wrestler of the year 2019 at this point in my eyes, with so many great matches & performances. That's not to say that it's impossible to overtake him, but it's not gonna be easy. Best in the world baby.


----------



## MC

Ratings from the past few days

*3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer 3 12/07*

*Yes To: Daniel Makabe vs Timothy Thatcher ****1/4*

Two of the best grapplers, having a tremendous struggle. Excellent stuff 

*Extreme Rules 14/07*

*No but recommend: New Day vs Heavy Machinary vs Bryan /Rowan ***1/2*

*Fight For The Fallen 13/07*

*No To: Kenny Omega vs CIMA ****


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 3

Tanahashi vs Kenta-****

This was great, such a simple and effective pro wrestling story. I might be in the minority that slightly preferred the Ibushi match overall although the finish here was better. I still feel like Kenta has another couple notches to elevate to and I suspect we will see that in the Okada match. 

So far after night 3 here's my top 5, I still need to watch night 4

1. Ishii vs Cobb
2. Tana vs Okada
3. Ospreay vs Archer 
4. Goto vs White 
5. Ospreay vs Sanada


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*SANADA vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 1 ****1/4*
_This is a match up that I will always have incredibly high expectations for based on previous outings between these two, and their insane chemistry. It goes without saying that the technical work on display here was great, everything was smooth as butter and the counters were always incredibly fun and satisfying. But the injection of personality from both, each from entirely opposite methods was fantastic and added so much to the match. Zack, as usual, was highly vocal and talking a ton of shit throughout the match, while SANADA stayed silent as he usually does and simply returned some of the taunts that Zack whipped out like sitting on the ropes to let him in after Zack ran away from one of their mat sequences. Another great chapter in one of my absolute favorite match ups going in NJPW._

*No But Recommended*

*Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay @ NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 1 ***3/4*
_When Billy isn't doing his best EPIC EMOTIONAL OVERLY DRAMATIC JOHNNY GARGANO™ imitation he's genuinely one of the most fun and interesting guys to watch atm, especially when you pair him against a big guy. Started with a bang with Ospreay trying to do the only thing he can against a guy like Archer who towers over him and has an huge weight advantage, and that's jump at him as much as possible and hope it works. Unfortunately, Archer had that amazing counter of the Sasuke Special and turned it into a choke slam through the table and from there was able to maintain control for a good stretch while talking some amazing shit.The ending stretch was pretty great as well, Billy being able to bust out every big move that isn't the Storm Breaker, and not being able to deliver that killing blow allowed Archer to keep getting back up and eventually get the win. FANTASTIC way to kick off this long session of NJPW matches._


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White - NJPW G1 Climax Day 4 - ****1/2*

OH SHIT, where did this come from? Massively exceeded all expectations. I'm not that high on White, but with Ishii in it I have no idea why I ever doubted the matchup. These two properly laid into each other to the point where I wondered if there was legit beef between them. Those throat chops from Ishii...JEEZUS :mark This was played to perfection, and the moments of White getting his comeuppance were JOYOUS. Popped big time when he dropped down to avoid the lariat, only to set himself up and eat a sliding lariat. My MOTT so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

White/Ishii was indeed an absolute BANGER - some real good stuff with the shit talking, overly cocky & confident bully getting his ass kicked, and who better to do that ass kicking than the Stone Pitbull himself?! ***3/4 for me.

Moxley's performance in the match vs. Cobb is really great as well. He goes to town on Cobb's shoulder, and he is vicious & EXTREMELY compelling with it. And if he is not trying to destroy that shoulder, he is delivering awesomely brutal looking knees to Cobb's head. Then there's little touches like him stomping on Cobb's foot to stop him from suplexing him off the apron. Absolutely awesome performance all around, and just a really nice & tight match. Great introduction to Jon Moxley & his style in the G1 without any of the weapon gimmicks. ***3/4 as well, so not quite getting a nomination, but it's close.


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> White/Ishii was indeed an absolute BANGER - some real good stuff with the shit talking, overly cocky & confident bully getting his ass kicked, and who better to do that ass kicking than the Stone Pitbull himself?! ***3/4 for me.
> 
> Moxley's performance in the match vs. Cobb is really great as well. He goes to town on Cobb's shoulder, and he is vicious & EXTREMELY compelling with it. And if he is not trying to destroy that shoulder, he is delivering awesomely brutal looking knees to Cobb's head. Then there's little touches like him stomping on Cobb's foot to stop him from suplexing him off the apron. Absolutely awesome performance all around, and just a really nice & tight match. Great introduction to Jon Moxley & his style in the G1 without any of the weapon gimmicks. ***3/4 as well, so not quite getting a nomination, but it's close.


I don't want to exaggerate but this is the equivalent of you liking the Orton vs Mahal matches as much as you did. The match wasn't good at all :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> I don't want to exaggerate but this is the equivalent of you liking the Orton vs Mahal matches as much as you did. The match wasn't good at all :lmao


It's not a good match if you aren't into great & vicious bodypart targeting + KNEES to the head  :cozy


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> It's not a good match if you aren't into great & vicious bodypart targeting + KNEES to the head  :cozy


Luckily I don't have to worry about it since I wouldn't call 3 minutes of working on the arm followed up by forearms and lariats on a ramp way good limb-work, nor would I say it was "viscous" .


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> Luckily I don't have to worry about it since I wouldn't call 3 minutes of working on the arm followed up by forearms and lariats on a ramp way good limb-work, nor would I say it was "viscous" .


Hey hey hey, thats where you're wrong! Mox went right back to the shoulder when he noticed that Cobb was not going down to his other stuff. Probably one of the best arm attacks in 2019 wrestling tbh :cozy


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Hey hey hey, thats where you're wrong! Mox went right back to the shoulder when he noticed that Cobb was not going down to his other stuff. Probably one of the best arm attacks in 2019 wrestling tbh :cozy


Shane McMahon-esc, almost. :shane


----------



## TJQ

Between @TD Stinger calling me out as a part timer and MC shooting on Yaffa, we have a tag team match for the ages brewin'.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Between @TD Stinger calling me out as a part timer and MC shooting on Yaffa, we have a tag team match for the ages brewin'.


I don't know, with the way the 4 of our opinions mash I feel like it would be a 3 on 1 Handicap match, with me being on the 1.

For example, I nominated Cole vs. Gargano from Takeover XXV. Fight me bitches.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know, with the way the 4 of our opinions mash I feel like it would be a 3 on 1 Handicap match, with me being on the 1.
> 
> For example, I nominated Cole vs. Gargano from Takeover XXV. Fight me bitches.


:lmao You might be on to something, card subject to change.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 4

Ishii vs Jay White-****1/2 

These 2 guys are the clear mvps of this G1 early on. This was a magnificent professional wrestling match with a great back and forth dynamic. Both guys looked like a million bucks and it never dragged or felt lagging. I know White is someone who is very divided on but he has grown into a fantastic heavyweight heel who feels like a legit threat every match. Top 3 match of the tourney so far.


----------



## Donnie

NASTY doing NASTY things :rusevyes

Cobb vs Mox was **1/2 at best. 

Also, peak Nasty is giving ****3/4 to a 7 minute Bray vs AJ vs Cena match.


----------



## MC

_*DDT Wrestle Peter Pan 2019 15/07*_

*Yes To: Akito vs. ASUKA ****1/4*
This was awesome. One of the more innovative matches that few companies can pull off. The way they laid out traps for each other was great, and the way they got out of them was better. Akito was so smooth and quick, really impressed with this. ASUKA did a great job of working in her moves to flow with the match too. 

*No But Recommend: DDT Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Time Difference Battle Royal ***1/2*


*No But Highly Recommend: Chris Brookes & Masahiro Takanashi vs. Moonlight Express (MAO & Mike Bailey) ***3/4*
Moonlight Express does it again!! The chemistry was off the charts here. Both teams being able to blend both singles and tag wrestling into one and make a superb match out of it. MX shined with their double team offence and flying ability - Bailey standing out as the star of the match in the process. And Brookes and Takanashi working better than I expected, having some nice tag moves and being good foils for MX to work their magic with. 


*No But Highly Recommend: Super Sasadango Machine vs Sanshiro Takagi *****
This was amazing. Great comedy from start to finish - the call back to Takagi using Mao’s phone number as a weapon only to get it turned on him was excellent. The powerpoint presentation was just wonderful. The match was roughly 30 minutes long but they did the match so well, it didn’t matter. Tons of fun sitting through. 

*No But Highly Recommend: Danshoku Dino vs Shinya Aoki ***3/4*

Yet another awesome Aoki match, of course in a different style than he has done previously. Loads of components in this, the courtship, Aoki trying to lock Dino in holds, Dino trying to kiss and dry hump Aoki. All worked perfectly. The round addition to the match was a nice one as it broke up the match, allowed them to try different things.

*Yes To: Urashima (Yasu Urano & HARASHIMA) vs DAMNATION (Soma Takao & Daisuke Sasaki) ****1/4*
A high calibre bout, for sure. Tremendous performance by Soma, who can sometimes get lost in matches but this was his show. Sure, Urano and HARASHIMA was great as a duo and everything they brought to the match but Takao stood out to me. The early portions with him and HARASHIMA going at it, the fire and energy in the closing stretch, his selling. Urano and Sasaki was great just being the partners they had to be, adding their own flavour and personalities into the mix. Takao and Sasaki are delivering on all cylinders in this title reign. 

*YES TO: Konosuke Takeshita vs Tetsuya Endo ****3/4*
Oh boy! This was absolutely tremendous. I was worried at first because the first few minutes made me think that this would be a slow burner where they'd do 15 minutes of mat work and then 5 minutes of the finishing stretch after a 7 hour show, which would've been so moronic and tone deaf BUT they didn't do that, thankfully. Instead that had a great match which was built around Takeshita working over Endo's back, Endo selling, gaining sympathy and making sensational comebacks. The pacing was tremendous too. The first few minutes were the breaking in periods but from then on, this was a very competitive pace to it. Building and building to the finish. Takeshita destroying Endo's back, in some cases, just throwing him with zero regard to the outside. Even suplexing him on the edge of the apron. Endo's selling was great. He was still getting his usual offence in but you could clearly see the damage and fatigue that the match had on him. The way Endo would have his little spurts of hope before Takeshita hit a massive move was so good. The atmosphere wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be - mostly attributed to Endo was his fantastic babyface performance in this match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jack Gallagher vs Chad Gable on the 205 Live (7/16/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

Edit: 

For the record, I'll give major props to both men for winning the crowd over halfway into the contest due to how good their match turned out :clap

Some obnoxious loud fans chanted "boring" literally a minute into the match, which was ridiculous :lol

By the time that the match ended, the crowd gave Gallagher and Gable a standing ovation :drose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know, with the way the 4 of our opinions mash I feel like it would be a 3 on 1 Handicap match, with me being on the 1.
> 
> For example, I nominated Cole vs. Gargano from Takeover XXV. Fight me bitches.


Make it a 3 on 2 handicap match, I'll side with you buddy. I hate those fuckers, especially [user]TJQ[/user]


----------



## NastyYaffa

I'm tempted to turn on TeejQ mid-match, because he keeps ignoring all the great D-Bryan match recommendations I've been sending to him since Mania, while talking about how there's not interesting wrestling stuff to watch at the same time :side:

But that would mean I would have to join the Cole vs. Gargano side.. YOU'RE NOT MAKING THIS EASY LADS. Think I'm gonna work a lone wolf gimmick à la AJ Styles in 2013 instead :usangle


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> I'm tempted to turn on TeejQ mid-match, because he keeps ignoring all the great D-Bryan match recommendations I've been sending to him since Mania, while talking about how there's not interesting wrestling stuff to watch at the same time :side:
> 
> But that would mean I would have to join the Cole vs. Gargano side.. YOU'RE NOT MAKING THIS EASY LADS. *Think I'm gonna work a lone wolf gimmick à la AJ Styles in 2013 instead* :usangle


I can see the setting now:

TJQ and MC waiting in the ring.

*Bell Tolls

"Been so long. Those long hard days.

They don't say....God's changed my ways.

Change my ways.....those evil ways."

And then me and Marky drop their asses.


----------



## Corey

I nominate myself to be the special guest ref of this matchup that takes a hard bump midway through and slow counts the shit out of Yaffa while he's about to get the pin. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> I nominate myself to be the special guest ref of this matchup that takes a hard bump midway through and slow counts the shit out of Yaffa while he's about to get the pin. :lol


If you screw us you're eating a Death Rider and a Last Shot after the bell.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> I'm tempted to turn on TeejQ mid-match, because he keeps ignoring all the great D-Bryan match recommendations I've been sending to him since Mania, while talking about how there's not interesting wrestling stuff to watch at the same time :side:


----------



## bigbossman83

Gargano vs Cole 2/3 falls is where the conversation starts and ends.

My general thoughts: https://jobbertothestars.blog


----------



## Desecrated

G1 Night 4

Yes - Ishii vs White ****1/4

No/Recommended - Moxley vs Cobb ***1/2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 5

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay ****1/4
A cool movez match with many cool movez


----------



## NastyYaffa

roud Ya love to see it, he cracked after putting the pressure on him publicly

THE GOLDEN☆LOVERS are BACK









Also some grapple heavy recommendations:

Makabe vs. Thatcher III - ***3/4
Gallagher vs. Gable II - ***1/2

and one nomination:

*Riddle vs. Gulak - EVOLVE 131 - **** - YES!*

Real throwback to the good ol' days when EVOLVE was the best damn wrestling product in the world. Somewhat depressing to see a match like this happening there today tbh, because you (or at least I) just know that gone are the days of magic like this :mj2 

Greatly spirited, competitive, mat & strike heavy action with excellent urgency, progress & escalation. Exactly what Catch Point is all about.


----------



## MC

Welcome to the Otis Crew, brother @TJQ ;










---
*NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 5 18/07*

*No But Highly Recommended: Ibushi vs Ospreay ****

And ZSJ vs Tanahashi ***3/4*


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> roud Ya love to see it, he cracked after putting the pressure on him publicly
> 
> THE GOLDEN☆LOVERS are BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some grapple heavy recommendations:
> 
> Makabe vs. Thatcher III - ***3/4
> Gallagher vs. Gable II - ***1/2
> 
> and one nomination:
> 
> *Riddle vs. Gulak - EVOLVE 131 - **** - YES!*
> 
> Real throwback to the good ol' days when EVOLVE was the best damn wrestling product in the world. Somewhat depressing to see a match like this happening there today tbh, because you (or at least I) just know that gone are the days of magic like this :mj2
> 
> Greatly spirited, competitive, mat & strike heavy action with excellent urgency, progress & escalation. Exactly what Catch Point is all about.


:mj2 Why did you have to remind me the GRAPPLEFUCK days are dead because Gabe is a sellout :mj2 

I'm joining Marky and Stinger against you and TJQ. DONNIE IS THE THIRD MAN. :hogan :nash :kliq 

G1:
*Lance Archer vs KENTA ***3/4*
Lance Archer rules, and I'm a need everyone to admit this. KENTA was great, but Lance was a fucking tremendous bully shithead. Highlight was this “You’re not Kenta anymore! You’re Hideo! That’s who you are! Fucking Hideo!” which lead to KENTA slapping the soul out of Lance. Loved this a whole lot. Lance should be pushed to the IC belt. Dude is fantastic. 
*
EVIL vs SANADA ***3/4*
LIJ EXPLODES mj2 Sadly, SANADA's stupid beard didn't explode with it. Christ, you used to be the coolest looking man in wrestling, now you're a fucking douchebag. Match was killer at least. This is a future WK main event, and I'm here for it :cozy 
*
kada vs Shit Luck Fale *3/4*
Okada tried his best to make this work,but a whole bunch of BC fuckery. Fale being the worst pushed wrestler in the company, and maybe even the world given his position. Made sure that was stopped that from happening. I hope Fale gets deported. Okada should have politiced his way out of this. Dude is too kind to this fucking hack. 

*Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jnr *****
THIS IS MY JAM. Fantastic mat work that helps to tell the story of the match, and leads to the finish. Everything is escalated really well, and it ended at the right time. Zack's such a hateable dickhead, and Tana is our ACE, so it just works. 

*Kota Ibushi vs Billy Osprey ****1/2*
My only gripes with this was Kota not selling his ankle despite it being worked over for a lot of the match. I have to assume he thinks selling would melt his brain like reading does (Yeah, Kota doesn't read because he thinks books are trying to trap him. He's a lunatic) But other than that he ruled. Billy Boy's rise to being a contender for BITW world thankfully continues. He doesn't do anything stupid, or scream like a banshee. He's fantastic throughout. Everyone watch this match. It's good shit, pals.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> :mj2 Why did you have to remind me the GRAPPLEFUCK days are dead because Gabe is a sellout :mj2
> 
> I'm joining Marky and Stinger against you and TJQ. DONNIE IS THE THIRD MAN. :hogan :nash :kliq



























Commentary:

"Donnie's the third man, Donnie's the third man dammit !"

"No........ Donnie is UNDISPUTED"


----------



## DELITE

Extreme Rules
Taker & Reigns vs Drew & Shane ****1/4 - No but highly recommended
Revival vs Usos **1/4
Black vs Cesaro ****
Strowman vs Lashley ***
New Day vs Heavy Machinery vs Bryan and Rowan ***1/4
AJ Styles vs Ricochet ***3/4
Kingston vs Joe *3/4

NJPW G1 Climax DAY 3
Archer vs Fale **3/4
Ospreay vs SANADA ***1/4
Okada vs Sabre ****
EVIL vs Kota Ibushi ***3/4
KENTA vs Tanahashi ****1/4


----------



## looper007

Sorry but how some say Ospreay/Ibushi isn't recommended are fucking out of their heads.

Ospreay/Ibushi *****

Match of the tournament and not even close. Both men carrying injuries put on this wrestling clinic. Ospreay wrestler of the year so far and if he goes on to have more great matches, no one is catching him. Ibushi was great as well. Crowd ate it up. But some been snotty and saying it's not recommended. Sorry for the rant.

ZSJ/Tana ****
Okada/Bad Luck Fale ***
Sanada/Evil ****1/2
Kenta/Archer ***1/2

Great night of wrestling once again from NJPW.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 5: Zack Sabre Jr vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Great match. The technical back and forth at the beginning was good. Zack throwing a hissy fit is always hilarious. All the Roll Ups, the transitions, the submissions, all so smooth and felt like they could end the match. There's hardly anyone better at conveying emotion than Tana, and that was highlighted when he was locked in that submission towards the end of the match. The ending was a great way for Tana to pick up his 1st win and for ZSJ to descend further into madness.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 5: Will Ospreay vs. Kota Ibushi*

Told a different story from their WK match and it had to with the injuries to both guys. Mostly well worked match on that regard. I like the call backs to their first matches like Ospreay hanging in the corner as opposed to Ospreay. Overall, an exciting main event.



Donnie said:


> I'm joining Marky and Stinger against you and TJQ. DONNIE IS THE THIRD MAN. :hogan :nash :kliq


....... @MarkyWhipwreck....I mean we're going to have to talk about this one. I mean Donnie joining us. That would be like when Sami tried to join The Shield.


----------



## fabi1982

YES to Ibushi vs. Ospreay - ****1/2

But honestly both of these guys will die in the ring, if they keep up these crazy bumps. Ospreay landed on his head at least two times...damn...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 6

*YES* Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii ****1/4
FLYING PITBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL


----------



## Mordecay

***** Just for flying Ishii


----------



## Donnie

*Ishii vs Moxley ******
JESUS CHRIST, THIS WAS INCREDIBLE. From the face off to the amazing brawl around K1, to beating the fucking shit out of each other. Ishii fucking up his hand from a chair and selling it because he's the best. WE GOT A FLYING PITBULL FOR GOODNESS SAKE. That finishing run was out of this world great. Match of the tournament thus far, and a new contender my MOTY.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mox-Ishii *NO* but highly recommended


----------



## Garmonbozia

Hell *YES* to Jon Moxley vs. Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*G1 Climax 29, Night 6:

Jon Moxley v. Tomohiro Ishii - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

Banger.....


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Jon Moxley - NJPW G1 Climax Day 6 - ****1/4*

All those fears that Moxley's style wouldn't mesh well in the G1 are surely put to rest with this effort. Fantastic encounter from these two that got off to a hot start and rarely let up. 'Flying Pitbull' had me jumping out of my seat haha. And that sick exchange of headbutts, phew that was intense. More of this please.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 

*Yuji Okabayashi & Okami vs Takuya Nomura, Kohei Sato & Fuminori Abe - BJW 7/16/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/4794c4dc088e65421b1215eb285406ca/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

Up until the last 3 minutes, this was "just" a fun Strong BJ 6 man tag. It started with Nomura working differently than the previous tag matches against Okabayashi, this time the young gawd is trying to avoid getting into a strike exchange and out smart the champion, which actually works out on his favor. But it's a quick sequence, the rest is exactly what you expect from these guys: they get paired up, beat the shit out of each other, do compelling stuff, rinse and repeat. Loved the little things like Okabayashi getting hyped the fuck up by Kamitani's fighting spirit against Sato, Abe checking on his buddy Nomura after he got fucked up by Okami, or Daichi desperately trying to break free to interfere and break pins.

And THEN, the last 3 minutes happen. If you don't get fired up for Nomura vs Okabayashi after watching that final sequence then you don't have a soul. That was glorious and made a half empty Korakuen feel like it was sold out.





*John Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax 7/19/19*

AIR ISHII :mark: :mark: :mark:

Admittedly, I was expecting a classic considering it was at Korakuen, and that's never a fair expectation to have with a match (though there are some that live up to it). This didn't reach THAT level, but it was still awesome to watch. I was compelled by Mox's work as the "big guy" in the match, it didn't feel out of place at all - he is taller, but that doesn't necessarily means you can make me believe you can go toe to toe with Ishii, let alone overpower him, and Moxley did it - and it felt like he knew how to work this type of match better than Cobb. The brawling at the start was fine, but once they go back to the ring this shit picks up and becomes a really great "your turn/my turn" type of match. The fuckery hardore stuff worked because Korakuen was fully into it and rallied behind Ishii, once dude hits the top rope plancha you are fully into his comeback, I do think the match peaked there and wasn't able to get back to that level, even though the last few minutes were pretty good for the type of match they were going for.

Haven't seen much of the tourney and don't intend to but this has been the best I've seen from the G-1 so far. (still gotta check KENTA/Tana).


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

The Briscoes vs. Rush & Dragon Lee _(ROH TV, Taped 6/29)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.rohwrestling.com/top-videos/briscoes-vs-rush-and-dragon-lee

Wildly entertaining and chaotic brawl that the crowd was going nuts for. I haven't watched a full ROH match since the MSG show because I'm just flat out not interested in the product right now but this was put up for free on their website and boy was that a good idea.  Mark bleeds all over the place and does his best Sabu impression along the way. Awesome match. @Donnie; I think you'll love this one. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ibushi vs. Ospreay - G1 - **** - YES!*

Who would've thunk that Ibushi vs. Ospreay would get better as they add 10 more minutes into the thing?! I certainly wasn't expecting it, but this sure was absolutely great; they start it off slower (by their standards), with Ospreay starting to go after Ibushi's ankle injury, and Ibushi responding by attacking Ospreay's banged up neck. It's really great stuff - I very much popped for Ibushi using the CRAVATE, which was probably the first time I've seen him do it. The match pretty much gets more & more brutal as it goes on, with them busting out some truly gnarly & vicious moves to try n' keep one another down. Some of the highlights, for me, were Ospreay's twisting powerbomb, which was just ridiculously explosive + the Hidden Blade after he landed on his feet after Ibushi's deadlift suplex attempt - the Ospreay-landed-on-his-feet!!! -spots are a bit tired by this point, but this one was actually pretty fantastic with him selling the neck big even when he landed on his feet, and there was no corny poses/faces to be detected! And that mentioned Hidden Blade was absolutely brutal as well, the best one he has done so far. My absolute favorite bit of the whole thing though was the tree-of-woe stuff w/ them reversing the roles from their first meeting - Ibushi's blank lunatic killer facial expressions were outstanding during it, as he dared Ospreay to slap him back, and he went to that classic Ibushi-zone with them strikes during it too. The match definitely could've shaved off a few nearfalls & the finishing stretch, overall, a little bit, but for the absolute majority of the thing, this was amazingly compelling.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 2019 - Day 6 19/07*

*No But Highly Recommend: Jon Moxley vs. Tomohiro Ishii *****

Very different from what NJ main events usually are. The brawling around the ring and in the crowd was awesome. The fans scattered which is always a great visual, some great use of weapons, even if it was very WWE esc in the set up. A couple of things I didn't like about the match though was Moxley's facial expressions and mannerisms. Pretty goofy and didn't fit the match at all. The brawling on the outside didn't translate into the ring well so whenever they got in the ring, the match lost a bit of its magic. The rest was great though.

*NJPW G1 Climax 2019 - Day 5 18/07*

*No But Highly Recommend: Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay *****
This match is even more impressive considering that both guys had different injuries going into this match. Both of which could've had them taken out of the G1. And the way they incorporated that into the match was splendid. Ospreay nastily going for the ankle early on and Ibushi working on the neck. Love the build from working holds to them throwing some brutal strikes and hitting some big bombs. It became less about the injuries and more about getting the win. Great match.

*NJPW G1 Climax 2019 - Day 4 15/07*

*No But Highly Recommend: Jay White vs. Tomohiro Ishii *****

I'm not going to lie. This match started out rough. The Gedo stuff didn't offer much and took away from the prospect of Ishii killing Jay but once they got past that, this delivered on all the promise. Seeing Ishii beat the heck out of Jay was awesome, chopping him in the throat, destroying him with his suplexes. White was awesome too. His selling was very good, the counters and his matches extended run off offence were great. The closing stretch was fantastic. Better start and this is a bona-fide MOTYC.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 6: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Jon Moxley*

I loved the intensity that both men showed at the beginning. Match paced itself well. I loved how Mox being the respectable competitor he is gave Ishii his own chair to have chair duel. If I had one nitpick it's that they didn't do much with the segment fighting through the crowd.

But the match goes up like 10 levels after fucking Ishii flies off the top rope through a table on Mox! That in itself made this match memorable because you never see that.

From there it's 2 men fighting to the death, shrugging off big shots, etc. I love how Mox has brought back the Regal Knee to his offense. That one he did towards the end of the match was awesome. Could have gone a bit longer, but didn't overstay it's welcome either.

My match of the G1 so far.


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> *NO But Highly Recommended*
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Rush & Dragon Lee _(ROH TV, Taped 6/29)_ **** 3/4*
> https://www.rohwrestling.com/top-videos/briscoes-vs-rush-and-dragon-lee
> 
> Wildly entertaining and chaotic brawl that the crowd was going nuts for. I haven't watched a full ROH match since the MSG show because I'm just flat out not interested in the product right now but this was put up for free on their website and boy was that a good idea.  Mark bleeds all over the place and does his best Sabu impression along the way. Awesome match. @Donnie; I think you'll love this one. (Y)


Thanks, Corey  Always up to watch DEM BOYS.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I ain't even gonna hold you, that Ishii match is probably in Moxs top 10 of his career.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I ain't even gonna hold you, that Ishii match is probably in Moxs top 10 of his career.


Which ones would you say are better though? I haven't seen his pre-WWE stuff, so I can't comment, but as far as singles matches go the match with Ishii might be his best, at least of the ones I've seen him in. Only other singles matches I can think that are around the same level are the match with HHH, the match with AJ at TLC and the match with Juice, but this one has flying Ishii so that puts it over all of those :lol. I would say the first Wyatts/Shield might be on the same level or a bit better though.


----------



## darkclaudio

*BIG YES TO ISHII VS MOXLEY (BEST MOXLEY SINGLE MATCH EVER) *
Not but recommended match:
Ospreay vs SANADA N3
Okada vs Sabre N3
Tanahashi vs KENTA N3
Ishii vs White N4
Tanahashi vs Sabre N5


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Which ones would you say are better though? I haven't seen his pre-WWE stuff, so I can't comment, but as far as singles matches go the match with Ishii might be his best, at least of the ones I've seen him in. Only other singles matches I can think that are around the same level are the match with HHH, the match with AJ at TLC and the match with Juice, but this one has flying Ishii so that puts it over all of those :lol. I would say the first Wyatts/Shield might be on the same level or a bit better though.


It's definitely among his best, I just didn't want to come out and say it's best because I'm not 100% sure about it. He had two bangers with AJ, that ladder match with Seth & a FCW match with Regal which are definitely among his best too.


----------



## Donnie

*The Briscoes vs. Rush & Dragon Lee (ROH TV) *****
Massive thank you to @Corey for recommending this to me :rusevyes This is tremendous. Dem Boys are my favourite tag team, and a contender for GOAT team. Rush is incredible, and Dragon Lee didn't do anything stupid, so this was :mark The Briscoes are mean as hell (always thought they were better heels, but its super close) and the faces have all the fire in the world. Control seg on Lee was great, and Rush going mental and cracking Mark's head open put this over the top for me. Finishing run was killer, and it left me wanting more matches between them. So well done ROH. :clap


----------



## Death Rider

Jon moxley vs tomohiro ishii G1 climax. 5/5 stars.

That might be my second favourite match of the year. What else can I say that has already not been said :mark:. FLYING PITBULL lived up to the hype too


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax Day 7 - ****3/4*

Uh, YES. A thousand times YES. This was just tremendous. Pacing was honestly perfect, from that little flurry in the middle, dropping it down a tad before the absolute insanity of the last 10 minutes. Picture perfect counters, everything was on point, and I was loving this the whole way through. Unlike the Ospreay/Ibushi match, I felt like they didn't transcend into just throwing bombs; the nearfalls were earned after a spate of reversals and counters that were utterly thrilling.

Day 7, and this is going to be hard to beat...surely? :mark


----------



## looper007

*Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada G1 Day 7 (A Block) ******

Damn I thought Ospreay/Ibushi and Ishii/Moxley couldn't be topped and along come two of the best in the world to blow them out of the water. The last five minutes were the best I've seen in pro wrestling in a long time. Okada hasn't looked as awesome in a while, and Ospreay cements his status as best wrestler in 2019. This G1 already has already won NJPW best wrestling company of 2019. Okada vs Kenta is going to be great. Ospreay needs to be protected after this, I wouldn't have him losing many more matches imo.


----------



## Donnie

*EVIL vs KENTA ***3/4*
Awesome first time match between the bully shitkicker, and our beloved EVIL boy. That arena brawl was a ton of fun, as was the rest of the match. Can't wait for a rematch. 

*Okada vs Will Osprey ***** *
Will gets his first name back after this absolute barnburner. Jesus Christ, this was perfection from start to finish, and I can't find any faults. It was escalated perfectly, and at no point did it feel like it dragged. Okada was incredible as the dismissive big brother playing around with his little brother right until Will started to fight back and overwhelm him, which lead Okada beating the crap out of him. Will was on another level tonight with everything he did, from his fantastic selling of the neck, to INSANE counters that never felt contrived or stupid. That Oscutter on the floor was sick, and the Spanish Fly counter out of the Rainmaker was :rusevyes. The finishing run was tremendous. Okada murdering Will with a series of disgusting Rainmakers to put him down was the best possible finish outside of Will winning. This is everything a G1 match should be when the ACE is involved. 

God, I love wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 7: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada*

Some day, Ospreay is going to have a classic with Okada on the levels of Okada vs. Omega.

This mach had the built in story of Ospreay being Okada's "understudy" so to speak and trying to prove himself along with the athletic showcase from both men, and you get a great match. That counter Okada had out of the Stormbreaker was amazing.

Just an amazingly paced match. Don't think I can put it above Mox vs. Ishii, but it's just about there.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 7

*YES* Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay ****1/2

DDT Peter Pan

KO-D Openweight 
*YES* Konesuke Takeshita vs Tetsuya Endo ****3/4


----------



## Asuka842

Okada vs. Ospreay was the second best match of the tournament so far imo (after Ishii vs. Moxley). Fantastic match.


----------



## darkclaudio

*YES TO KAZUCHIKA OKADA VS WILL OSPREAY FROM G1 DAY 7*


----------



## Disputed

Yes to Ishii vs Mox
Yes to Ospreay vs Okada


----------



## Groovemachine

*PAC vs Ben-K - Dragon Gate Kobe World Pro Wrestling Festival 2019 - ****1/4*

Seemed like fans watching live were burnt out after the Twin Gate match, but I only caught the main event so....this was great! PAC didn't resort to his usual heel stalling shtick, and instead went balls to the wall from the get-go. Shooting star off the apron onto a pile a chairs in the first five minutes? OK then! Ben-K looked great here - admittedly, I missed all of King of Gate so I don't know how he performed there, but to me this solidified him as the new ace of the company. All the interference was worked smartly to make Ben-K's challenge seem insurmountable, creating a great sense of urgency when the tides started to turn. Strangely for a DG match, I could have done with a few more nearfalls towards the end, but maybe that's just me being greedy. Ha!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Doug Gilbert vs. Mance Warner
GQ vs. Grease Lightning (Hardcore Ladder Match)
Bill Dundee vs. Tony Deppen

All *NO* but recommended from GCW x W.O.M.B.A.T.


----------



## MC

*ROH TV Taping 26/06*

*Yes To: Dragon Lee & Rush vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) ****1/4*

A wild brawl between two brothers teams. The crowd was hot. The tag chemistry was off the charts. The set up for the hurricanrana on the apron was amazing. The character work was great. Awesome, well worked match.


----------



## Corey

Just finished day 5 of the G1 and haven't written about anything in here since the opening day in Dallas!

*NO But Highly Recommended*

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Jeff Cobb - ****** (Awesome heavyweight slugfest that put Cobb over as a real threat)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****** (Beautiful match filled with urgency and wild transitions. Great finish too)

------------

Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

They decided to slow the pace down and man did it work wonders. I was fully invested through the 27 minute duration and that's not easy to do these days. Excellent match that just kept building & building and had some wild head drops & counters while never feeling like they were going overboard. Ibushi didn't really sell the ankle much but that wasn't a big deal because it didn't get worked over that extensively. What he DID do was sell those head kicks and the hidden blade like they were death and that was awesome. (Y)


----------



## SHIRLEY

All *NO* but recommended

Jul 21st	KTB	Blake Christian Lights Out	GCW	4*
Jul 21st	The Rejects	The Carnies Sadkampf	Lights Out	GCW	4*
Jul 21st	Orange Cassidy	EFFY Lights Out	GCW	4*
Jul 21st	Rich Swann	Tony Deppen Lights Out	GCW	4*
Jul 21st	Mance Warner	Matthew Justice	Brett Ison Lights Out	GCW	4*

+ Tracy Smothers' Promo of the Year contender


----------



## Dr. Middy

Incoming Massive G1 Dump!!!

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 - Day 4*

*NO but Recommended - Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto ***3/4*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White
*
Oh hell yeah this was awesome. White just controlled early, being a complete prick as per usual and even moreso with Gedo trying to help him out. Ishii’s selling was tremendous here too, but then he flipped a switch and started no selling and walking into White’s forearms. All hell broke loose here as Ishii just hammered and threw around White, giving him the beating he truly deserved to the delight of the crowd, and of me especially. I was surprised to see him straight up win, and what resulted was a hell of a match, and probably one of White’s best. This ruled!

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended to Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito*

Real good back and forth match again here. Taichi actually got into his wrestling mode, and he’s always good when he decides to, and it helped Naito taunted him into it. The finish was a surprise to be honest.

****3/4*

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 - Day 5*

*NO but Recommended - Kenta vs Lance Archer*

Really fun match here, with Archer looking like a complete shithead badass and dominating KENTA, who did a good job selling for him. It didn’t last too long before KENTA just was raining kicks down on him and eventually submitted the much bigger Archer. Credit to both dudes, as they have been awesome so far in every match.

****3/4*

*YES to EVIL vs SANADA*

I was really curious about how this would go, and it ended up being tremendous. We got the really cool LIJ vs LIJ matchup here, and they showed that they know each other so well with how they were able to counter out of just about every normal move they usually would do, from EVIL’s scorpion deathlock to SANADA’s paradise lock. They also stole some of their respective moves as well, which was great. This just continued to pick up as it went on, with some awesome nearfalls, including counters out of both their finishers with inside cradles, and really there were never any dull moments here. This surpassed the expectations I had. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

They’ve had plenty of matches in the past, but I thought this one was goddamn spectacular. They seem to be telling a subtle story that Sabre is losing touch, with him losing here, and it was awesome to see Tana grapple evenly with him at times. They never let up either, having some great counters, and Tana even did a bridging pin at one point. They had a great spot where Tana has Sabre’s leg for a dragon screw and Sabre just started wailing on Tana’s face, only for him to not let go. This was a great match from beginning to end, and Tanahashi looked better here than he has yet since he came back.

*****1/2*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay*

I really wasn’t sure what to expect here given both of them were coming in with injuries. In a way, those injuries helped put some added drama into the match, and major props to the entire announcing team for keeping the injuries a running theme throughout.

For the match itself, it was just absolutely tremendous. I was amazed at the high level they went at for what seems like the last 2/3rds of the match, full of just so many spectacular sequences, counters, and massive bombs. The slow pace initially was nice as well as both guys worked over their respective injures. If I have negative comments here, it’s that the selling of those was somewhat inconsistent, especially on Ibushi’s part. The selling of general exhaustion and desperation as the match went on was done really well though. And if I had to pick a favorite spot, it would probably be the turnbuckle spot that was a callback to their Wrestle Kingdom match.

Just an amazing match here that I think will end up most likely as one of the standout matches of the tournament.

*****3/4*

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 - Day 6*

*NO but Recommended - Taichi vs Shingo Takagi*

Taichi has been doing quite well so far, and he had another very good match here. His antics were fun and he delivered with a really fun second half here. Shingo was Shingo, at this point he seems unable to have anything less than a good match.

****3/4*

*Juice Robinson vs Jeff Cobb - ***1/2*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto*

This was really fun, with an awesome performance by Goto here, both in selling, and the way he was trying to outsmart Naito at times. I really liked the first half of this with Naito working over Goto’s knee, but I think this got lost a bit near the end, even if the last 5 minutes or so was damn good. Goto continues to look amazing in every match now since he came back. Dude looks like a man reborn, and doesn’t look 40 in the slightest. 

******

*BIG FUCKING YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Jon Moxley*

Oh my fucking lord Ishii just jumped off the top rope...

This match was pretty high on my list of anticipated matches, and not only did they meet the expectations I had, they fucking blew them out of the water. This was so goddamn great, just a perfect mixture of completely clashing styles. Just the start where they were butting heads like savage animals who couldn’t hate one another more was incredible, as was the entire brawling segment where Moxley just started destroying Ishii, who was just the best babyface in peril. Once Ishii woke up though, all hell broke loose, and we got a chair duel, headbutt duel, Ishii punching a chair and selling it amazingly, a flying Ishii, and some amazing near falls and counters (including an awesome duel sequence where both guys caught one another’s sliding lariats). 

I really don’t think this let up at all, they just went all out, and the crowd just ate it up like you can imagine, going nuts the entire way through. They even did it well enough where I generally wasn’t sure if Ishii was going to win here or not, so fair play on them getting me there. But this match was just spectacular, possibly the best Moxley/Ambrose match I’ve seen and the best he’s looked yet, and goddamn Ishii can prove he can work with anybody in any style. G1 baby, and we’re not even halfway yet!

******
*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 6.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## Natecore

By the time Ospreay/Okada was in its final stretch I was yelling for Ospreay to win. If I’m yelling at the screen you know I’m loving it. 

Insanely creative and modern prowrestling. A perfect 2019 match. I was oohhing and aahhing at the dozens of silky smooth reversals peppered through this entire match.

Welcome to the ***** G1 club, boys. You’ll also find Mox and Ishii sitting in the vip room.

Yes.


----------



## Corey

Moxley vs. Ishii - *****+ (YES!)* (Probably not much I can say about this that hasn't been said already. Awesome brawl that was just perfect for Korakuen. Some of those headbutts that Ishii threw were disgusting and the first one looked to have really caught Moxley off guard because he was stunned.  Death Rider that finished it looked absolutely brutal. Hell of a fight.)

PAC vs. Ben-K - ***** (YES!)* (Fantastic main event in Kobe that was laid out in the best way possible to get Ben-K over. He had to overcome all the R.E.D. goons, which btw I've never seen get involved in any of PAC's other defenses, at least not that I can remember. Excellent pacing and big spots. I actually think this could've been even BETTER with more nearfalls and a longer finishing stretch, which is amazing to say these days. :lol Still a very big success for Dragon Gate, who imo have failed to make new stars for years because they just don't put them over.)


----------



## MC

I didn't think the PAC vs Ben-K match was all that great. It most certainly did it's job of putting over Ben-K, having him kick out and persevere through PAC's entire arsenal. He is without a doubt the sole ace that Dragon Gate have been looking for since CIMA's prime days. But as far as the match goes, I didn't find it engaging as a whole. It wasn't a bad match as the finishing stretch was great, Ben-K's selling & comebacks was good and PAC did a decent job in his control sections of the match, but it's ultimately a miss from me. (Starz: **3/4)

As for the the triangle gate match :mark

*Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2019 21/07/2019*

*Yes To: Tribe Vanguard (KAI & YAMATO) (c) vs. Kaito Ishida & Naruki Doi vs. R.E.D. (Big R Shimizu & Eita) ****1/2*

Absolutely tremendous match. A Dragon Gate special in all its finest. Some of the best tag wrestling you'll see anywhere, with some of the best teams in wrestling. Everything in the match was so smooth and slick, it flowed together perfectly. Hardly any mis-steps. Great individual spots and moments. Great singular performances such as YAMATO and Big R. The way they built to the eliminations was just fantastic - the nearfalls, the timing, the counters, everything. Great match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

All caught up! :woo :woo

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 7*

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Lance Archer - ***1/2*

*YES to KENTA vs EVIL*

Really fun back and forth match. Lot of fun striking from both guys here, with a neat brawl to start things off. EVIL was really over here as an underdog babyface since KENTA was 3-0, and he’s actually done quite well this tournament so far too. Kenta continues to looks better and better with every match, he was great here. 

******

*NO but Recommended - Kota Ibushi vs SANADA*

This was odd. I liked a lot of what they did, the stealing of one another’s finishers, all of the counters, how they were milking the crowd a ton, but it felt like they weren’t out to do the best match they could. I’ve seen them have matches way superior to this one, and in a way I think they might have been doing a safer, exhibition type match to allow for both of them to rest a bit perhaps. Still, a very good match when all was set and done. 

****3/4*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada*

I’ve been waiting for them to have their standout match now, after watching them have very good matches multiple times now. They finally did it with this one, and then some. 

I wasn’t thinking I was going to rate this as high as I did, but I adored the pacing they did the entire way through. The respect between the two CHAOS teammates early with both allowing the other to re-enter the ring, this devolving into Okada smartly working on Osperay’s neck (to which he sold very well throughout, along with pure exhaustion), the excellent looking counters peppered in until we got an electric finish that could rival any hot stretch of any match this year. 

There were some amazing moments here, like that MASSIVE chop Ospreay threw which crackled like a bolt of lightning, the amazing tombstone reversal by Ospreay, Okada reversing storm breaker into a rainmaker, god there was so much by the end to love here. Okada may not be my favorite guy in the company, but he damn well is the best closer in the business when it comes to the end of a really hot match. This was stellar and outstanding, one of the best matches so far and it’s amazing the quality we got so far, and the quality of match we keep getting from a now banged up Will Ospreay. 

*****3/4*


----------



## Donnie

*Naito vs Ishii ****3/4*
MAGIC EVERY FUCKING TIME. Anyone who wants to tell me that Naito in any way sucks, can kiss my ass. Ishii is the best in the world. Simple as. Ishii's selling of the neck from the initial bump to AFTER the match was :rusevyes 
*
Shingo vs Moxley ****1/2*
Sitting in DONNIEBOX watching this with the family, the general thought was "Yeah, Mox's matches have awesome, but it'd be nice to see him to change it up a little bit" Well, change it up he did, and it was fantastic to watch. The knee work was brutal as hell, and he was constantly changing things up. Shingo's selling was :yoda Cocky should take notes) Wonderful match. I'd like a rematch, Gedo


----------



## Corey

Gulak vs. the debuting Swerve Scott on 205 Live last night is definitely recommended. Hell of a match and a GREAT debut for Isaiah.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 8

*Yes* Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito ****1/4
Slightly down on this because there was a point where it felt like this was about to become the Match of the Tournament and possibly my match of the year. It didn't quite get there. Still great though. Ishii is definitely man of the tournament so far.


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Jeff Cobb @ G1 Climax 29 Night 2 *****
_This was a fuckin ride. No frills, nothing fancy, just the boys beating the piss out of each other. Despite the pace being on the slower side of the spectrum, they maintained urgency from bell to bell and never broke from the pace they set which is important because far too many wrestlers are terrible with pacing and turn every match they're a part of into a roller coaster with no consistency. The strikes were stiff, and they even had a nice little bit of selling towards the end where Ishii's winning stretch came as a result of Cobb not being able to execute his finisher because his back couldn't handle it. Beautiful stuff, force feed me more stuff like this. _

*Hirooki Goto vs Jay White @ NJPW G1 Climax 29 Night 2 ****1/4*
_It wasn't enough that this show had me praise and nominate a Jeff Cobb match, but the universe is really out to make me eat my words and cause me to do the same to a Jay White match. And to be clear, damn near all of the praise for this match is directed at Jay White, he was fucking fantastic, both in terms of actual wrestling work and his character performance as a heel. The larger story of the match was clearly that White considered Goto a joke that didn't need to be taken seriously. This came out clearly in his trash talk and general mannerisms throughout the match doing things like those light toe taps and slaps whenever Goto was down and things of that nature. Goto also served as the perfect base here, loved his comeback sequences and bursts of offense (but I am a very vocal Goto fan in a sea of people that seem to really not put much value in him). Gedo also really went a long way to help White's shenanigans, his interferences were incredibly minimal but came at key moments and really helped push the narrative. And those 2 chodes being so great in their heel roles are what made Goto's win that much sweeter. Loved this shit, and I promise that me praising Jay White this much is even more weird to me than it will be to anybody else reading this.

____________

Enjoyed Juice/Shingo a good bit (like ***) and Mox/Taichi was weird and I'm not going to try and assign a rating to it, but it was very fun for what it was. Didn't watch YTR/Naito because I despise YTR, so I have no input on that.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Dragon Gate Kobe World

Open The Dream Gate
*YES* Ben K vs Pac ****1/4
Dream Gate matches are often worked at a slow pace and while they often have some awesome moves they can sometimes lack drama. At first I thought this match would fit into that category with a lot of brutal moves but little connecting them but towards the end it felt like the pieces were really coming together. Ben K was surviving everything Pac could throw at him. The part I really like was the ref bump, which is crazy, usually it spells doom for any match especially one involving R.E.D but as the goons started to beat up Ben K he just mowed them down getting his revenge on each of them and then taking the title from their leader. I like that.


----------



## MC

*WWE 205 Live 23/07/2019*

*No But Recommend: Drew Gulak vs. Isaiah Scott ***3/4*

One hell of a match. Loads of different components in this match combined together. Gulak working on the arm, aerial wrestling, some nice strikes. Just a great mix of offence. A big showcase for Swerve, who delivered on that. Although I didn't like the obvious thigh-slaps. At least try and hide it if you're going to do it. Swerve's selling of the arm was good too. 

G1 Matches: 

Juice Robinson vs. Toru Yano: **3/4

Hirooki Goto vs. Taichi: *1/2

Jon Moxley vs. Shingo Takagi: ***1/2

Jay White vs. Jeff Cobb: **1/4

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii: **1/2


----------



## Groovemachine

*SHINGO vs Jon Moxley - NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 8 - ****1/4*

My boy SHINGO selling that leg like a boss! Finish came off as a big deal due to SHINGO being protected in that regard. Good stuff.

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 8 - ****1/4*

Not that I need to sell anyone on how good Ishii is, but have you noticed that in every G1 match this year, he's created at least one really memorable, unique spot? I'm sure we'll be talking about Flying Pitbull from the Moxley match for years, but in this match it was the rising headbutt in the corner that almost knocked both men loopy. Amazing visual, but also testament to Ishii's drive to keep his tournament matches fresh.


----------



## Corey

Naito vs. Ishii - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)* 

My GOD what a rush of adrenaline this was. All action all the time. The amount of times Ishii was spiked on his neck were fairly disturbing, specifically that tornado DDT he took. Did anyone else besides me notice how fucking DANGEROUS that one was and how be barely got his body around in time?? Lord. Rising headbutt followed by the TOP rope superplex was an awesome sequence. The whole match entirely just felt like one big awesome sequence. Naito was working so fast and furious. Killer fucking stuff. Top 3 match of the tournament for me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Naito & Ishii having another banger should be no surprise, real ones remember Naito's first IWGP Heavyweight Title defense against Ishii being an absolute masterpiece of a match. One of my top three favorite NJPW matches of all time.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

STARDOM Big Summer in Tokyo

Wonder of Stardom
*YES* HZK vs Arisa Hoshiki ****1/4

Hoshiki is an absolute revelation in big singles matches. I hope she has the white belt for a good long while. If you don't like HZK the fuck you.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Naito & Ishii having another banger should be no surprise, real ones remember Naito's first IWGP Heavyweight Title defense against Ishii being an absolute masterpiece of a match. One of my top three favorite NJPW matches of all time.


My fucking man!

That match was amazing. So underrated and forgotten.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Takeshita-Endo from DDT Peter Pan *YES* and 5*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

YES! to the following matches:

* Kzy vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate: Kobe World 2019) **** 1/2*

For a match that was pretty much thrown together at the last second, these two worked their asses off here. This was a great sprint, with Skywalker bouncing around all around the ring with dives & splashes, while Kzy delivered uppercut & elbows like they were going out of style, busting out nearly every move in his arsenal to put Shun down. After both guys failed to beat PAC in Dream Gate challenges earlier this year. both failing to win King of Gate, Kzy & Shun Skywalker had something to prove here & the two delivered an awesome singles match on this show. 

* Susumu Yokosuka (c) vs. Flamita - Open The Brave Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Kobe World 2019) **** 1/2 *

This was probably Flamita's best singles match in a long, long time. I like Flamita & think he's kinda underrated in many ways, but over the last year or so, I've not been blown away by many of his singles outings. Thankfully, he has great chemistry with Susumu & the two put on a great Brave Gate title match here, with Susumu busting out some new shit here (like doing a Destroyer for probably the first time in his career) & Flamita's selling his leg was superb. Even on his springboard 450, he leaned in on the leg that wasn't targeted by Susumu which was a very nice touch, imo.

*Ultimo Dragon, Masato Yoshino & Dragon Kid vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shuji Kondo & Takuya Sugawara (Dragon Gate: Kobe World 2019) **** 1/4 *

From the video package, to the entrances, to Genki Horiguchi's emotional reaction on commentary, this was probably the most emotional match in Dragon Gate history. It was talked about a lot on commentary & in the build to this show, but it can't be over-stated just how huge it is that Ultimo Dragon showed up at Dragon Gate & not only wrestled, but has been welcomed back with open arms into the promotion that he helped create. The actual match was great too, with Kondo, Mochi, Yoshino & Kid going all out to make the bell-to-bell action live up to the hype this match had. It's a shame Kondo has been gone from DG for 15 years, because the chemistry he has with these guys are phenomenal & I really hope we get to see him work some more dates with Dragon Gate. Ultimo is a limited performer in 2019, but the few things he did in this match looked good & it's only right that he picks up the W here. 

* YAMATO & KAI (c) vs. Naruki Doi & Kaito Ishida vs. Eita & Big R Shimizu - Open The Twin Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Kobe World 2019) ***** *

There's no other way to say it, this was the best damn tag team match in professional wrestling this year imo. For 30 whole uninterrupted minutes, this match was pure non-stop action & every single minute of it ruled. The first half did a fantastic job with elevating Kaito Ishida, who was in the biggest match of his entire life here. He & Doi took utter punishment from Eita & Big R, but he fought back, he kicked everyone in sight & at several points I believed he was finally gonna shut down Eita's claims of Ishida "not being championship material" & take out the R.E.D team. But it ended up being for not, as he ate a sick Shot Put Slam & was taken out of the match. Part of me thought that would've been the peak of this match, but hell no, YAMATO & KAI fucking brought it in the match's closing stages, with YAMATO especially doing everything in his power to keep the Twin Gate in Tribe Vanguard, after the unit's horrible year. He took everything, a sickening pop-up Imperial Uno, a Shot Put Slam & still kept getting back up. But just like Ishida before him, he could only fight for so long before falling to the team of Big Eita. 

I can't say enough about just how great this tag match was. It was literally everything I love about Dragon Gate rolled up into one match & it is something that absolutely needs to be seen. Check this match out, it fucking rules.

*PAC (c) vs. Ben-K - Open The Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate: Kobe World 2019) **** 1/2*

Unlike the war between PAC/Kzy, or the story of Shun Skywalker punching above his weight class in his challenge against PAC, or the dismantling of Dragon Kid at Dead or Alive, this match was just a pure, grueling battle. I absolutely loved the story this match told, because unlike everyone else that's challenged PAC, Ben-K has been an unstoppable killing machine since leaving R.E.D. He had a perfect King of Gate, beat YAMATO, Kzy & Eita on his path to this match & PAC wasn't gonna take any chances. From the outset, he threw Ben to his R.E.D cohorts to do most of the dirty work, only busting out his big moves when he absolutely needed to. And just like PAC, whenever Ben-K was on offense, every move that he hit in this match mattered & was done with the intent of finally putting the champ down. This match wasn't a crazy & high-octane car crash like the Twin Gate match before it, or was an absolute sprint like Susumu/Flamita or Kzy/Shun, this was just a pure & utter fight, a grueling battle between two of the absolute best in Dragon Gate in one of the most important shows of the promotion's history. Ben-K has only been in the business since April 2016, but he looked like someone that was ready to carry DG into the future & he delivered in a match that he couldn't afford to under-perform in. PAC continues to be one of the best wrestlers in the world & even if this is his last big singles match in Dragon Gate, he can hang his head high because this was a fantastic end to one of the best title reigns in pro wrestling this year.


----------



## SHIRLEY

GCW Beg For Mercy

SHLAK vs. G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont vs. Eric Ryan (RIP) - Doors, Shanks, Gusset Plates and Shopping Carts

*NO* but recommended


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Tag Team Championship Street Fight:* Guerrillas of Destiny (c) vs. The Briscoes _(ROH Manhattan Mayhem)_ ***** (YES!)*

Hammerstein was absolutely RABID for this match and my god did it deliver. Wild brawl that felt extremely authentic and flew by at under 18 minutes. Mark continues to do his Sabu impressions and also has complete disregard for his own body. Even if you don't like this match (which why tf wouldn't you?) the finish just HAS to be seen. Blows my mind how there's still innovative spots out there that can make my jaw drop in 2019. 

I cannot fucking WAIT for LADDER WAR August 9th in Toronto. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Moxley vs. Shingo - **** - YES!*

They beat the crap out of one another with lariats, forearms, jabs, knees -- you name it. It's already extremely enjoyable with that, but what put it to that next level was the leg psychology with Moxley being pretty damn vicious & very focused on the attack + Shingo selling very well throughout. Great performances by both resulted in a great match.


----------



## Donnie

*Lance Archer vs Kota Ibushi ***3/4*
Fuck anyone who thinks Lance doesn't rule :cozy This was so, so much fun from start to finish. Lance doing sentons and moonsaults :done Kota rules as always. Can't go wrong here. That finish was :andre 
*
KENTA vs kada ****1/2*
A dream match comes to life, and we're better off for having seen it. KENTA is still a shitkicking bully who will slap the soul out of a person :mark Okada might be the best in the world, or at least the best big match wrestler in the world. Either way, he fucking rules. I use the word "escalation" a lot in this thread. I do that because I want my matches to be built from the ground up if the situation calls for it, and they did that here. From feeling each other out to slowly getting more aggressive until they fucking snapped and beat the shit out of each other. Some of the sequences and counters were tremendous. The fake out draw was :banderas Shocked at the result, but I trust Jado and Gedo to use it to build a future story.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 5

Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay-*****

Hard to say that the WK match was a disappointment but after seeing this you knew what these 2 were truly capable of together. When you think of these 2 guys you think this must have been insane, which in the stretch it was but they built a beautiful wrestling match. The beginning sequences were smart and both men attacking each others injuries was so well done. I dont know that technically there are 2 better performers on the planet. This match has it all and William's 2019 is all time great. 

G1 Night 6 

Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii-****3/4

Well, this was batshit crazy. 2 crazy fuckers just killing each other from bell to bell. Moxley is in top form since his revival and Ishii might be the best overall performer in the world. The strikes here were intense and this felt like a legit fight. Both men brought some new stuff to their game and I cant wait for a rematch if it ever happens. Completely different than anything else so far in this G1 in the best way. 

G1 Night 7

Will Ospreay vs Okada-*****

So I watched these 3 matches in succession and I can comfortably say this was my favorite and definitely MOTT to this point. These 2 have a few other great matches but nothing close to this. To me this match kinda felt like Omega/Ibushi from last year where they pulled out all the special little counters and moments that made it so unique. The climax here is absolutely godly and this is the kind of match where my suspension of disbelief kicks in. I was rooting for William so badly and I think they avoided the overkill moment even though he hit Okada with almost everything. They have setup that in the future rematch Ospreay has to hit Stormbreaker so they have a whole match to build that moment. This was brilliant and everything I love about pro wrestling. I would put it just under Ospreay/Shingo for MOTY at this point.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 8*

*Hirooki Goto vs Taichi - ***1/4*

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Shingo Takagi*

Another one of those matches I was really curious to see, and they did a damn good job here. Moxley’s matches all feel a bit different than most other matches, his style is unique to the company now and he really is the only one to use tables and the like. He was great coming out of the gate hot, and I adored the work he did on Shingo’s knee throughout the entire match. Shingo was awesome, having great chemistry here, tremendous intensity, and selling the knee a ton. It was cool to see it be the deciding factor all of the way to the end where he actually tapped out to a cloverleaf, which was quite the surprise. This ruled!

*****1/4*

*Jay White vs Jeff Cobb - ***1/2*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito*

Another great match from these two, although lesser than the last G1 meeting they had. This was a decent match from the start, but it was a bit boring with Naito on top here (also I did like the work he did on Ishii’s neck). There was a spot where Naito just spit and plain ol’ disrespected Ishii, and that’s where the match shifted. Ishii beat the shit out of him for awhile there, while wearing an expression that was as literal of a “fuck you” as possible. The rest of the match was plenty of fun big moves and counters as Ishii continues to sell his neck at times, but it was real fun. 

*****1/4
*


----------



## antoniomare007

*HELL YES* to

*Shingo Takagi vs Jon Moxley - G1 Climax 7/24/19*

From the get go I loved how they worked the DVD on the outside as a counter to one of the shittiest tope's I've ever seen (which is saying something when it comes to Moxley :lol. This was great, better than Mox vs Ishii to me, basically because it had a ton of shit I love, from the focused work on the leg, to the incredible selling - specially in 2019 - from Shingo, to the , the cutoffs, strikes and the drama at the end. Hell of a match!


BTW, I'm not sure people realize or are ready for the greatness that Ishii and Shingo will give us at Yokohama.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So I watched the first half of Extreme Rules since I missed it while on vacation, and it was surprisingly fun!

*NO but Recommended - Roman Reigns & The Undertaker vs Drew McIntrye and Shane Mcmahon - ***3/4*

*The Revival (Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder) vs The Usos (Jimmy and Jey) - ***1/2*

*YES to Aleister Black vs Cesaro*

This was an excellent back and forth match, and a match that actually didn’t feel like it was stuck in the WWE formula thanks to how good both of these guys are. Black looked great here, his striking was on point, and I love how he kept going after Cesaro’s leg to get out of predicaments (Cesaro sold wonderfully). They had a great chemistry, and this was great for just around a 10 minute match.

******

*Braun Strowman vs Bobby Lashley - ***1/2*

*YES to New Day (Big E and Xavier Woods) vs Heavy Machinery (Otis and Tucker) vs Daniel Bryan and Erik Rowan*

Real fun and chaotic tag match here where everybody looked good. Bryan was amazing here with everything he did, from the hilarious spot where he realized it was a No DQ match, to the entire sequence with Big E, he was great. Heavy Machinery stood out too, I hope they win it soon, as they really have developed into a really charismatic tag team (thanks to Otis), but Tucker has improved too. Down the stretch it just turned into a chaotic tornado tag, but a really good one at that. This was great!

******



antoniomare007 said:


> BTW, I'm not sure people realize or are ready for the greatness that Ishii and Shingo will give us at Yokohama.


Oh trust me, it's been my most anticipated match from the start. I can't get more hyped about it than I already am :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm caught up through night 8 now 

G1 Night 5

Sanada vs Evil-****1/4 

To me this is one of the more underrated matches of the tourney so far. They played up their partnership well and this was such a great classic heavyweight battle. 

Tanahahsi vs ZSJ-****1/4

Not their best encounter but not their worst either. I love all the action they packed into the shorter time they had. Some great wrestling all around from both men, Tana really showed off his technical prowess here. Great match. 

G1 Night 7 

Kenta vs Evil-****1/4

Another match that I feel isnt really getting enough love. I loved the structure here and while not the best match Kenta has had in the tourney, I think he looked the best he has yet. Evil is an underrated performer overall and he hung in with Kentas different style incredibly well. 

Sanada vs Kota Ibushi-****1/2 

An absolutely incredible athletic contest between these two. The crowd loved both men immensely and the reactions really bring this match up. I think both of these men are on the cusp of IWGP title reigns and you could really see that here. Very similar to the Sanada/Ospreay match. 

G1 Night 8

Shingo vs Moxley-****1/2

God I wish they had gotten a few more minutes and a better finishing stretch cause this was insane. Everyone is talking about the Ishii/Mox match and rightfully so but I felt like this was only just a hair below that match. Very similar structure but the pace here is off the charts and you can tell the 2 men have a storied past. I pray they get another match down the line. 

Naito vs Ishii-****3/4 

I'm actually surprised to see that this match has been well received than I would have thought, I loved this in every way. 2 of the craziest fuckers in the wrestling world just doing what they do best with a molten hot crowd. The reactions here definitely bring it up a notch but the work speaks for itself. It kind of ends a little abruptly which keeps it from the full 5* but I liked this better than Ishii/Moxley by a nose. Top 3 match of the tourney so far.


----------



## Donnie

*White vs Shingo ***1/2*
*Naito vs Mox ***1/2*:mj2 

*Ishii vs Juice ****1/2*
BIG MOTHERFUCKING TOM ISHII DOES IT AGAIN :banderas I said Okada might be the best big match wrestler in the world, well our boy Ishii is the best all round wrestler in the world. What a performance. Juice was terrific as well. Might be the most underrated wrestler in the world, imo. Everyone watch this match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Okada vs. KENTA - ***3/4*

This was probably my most awaited match-up of the entire tournament, and while I don't think it was as amazing as it could've been, it was still a kick-ass time from bell to bell. KENTA just slowly decimates Okada for most of the match, and it's awesome; stuff like him baiting Okada to try and hit him in the neck, only for him to trip him down & put on a neckhold, was really neat. Though I have to mention that some key moments, mostly by KENTA on the offense, felt surprisingly heatless & had no drama -- the two Triangle spots are perfect examples of this, especially the second one where he transitioned it into the Game Over, to pretty much no reaction from the crowd at all. It's a shame because it was a really cool sequence of things too. The 2 Busaiku Knees in a row had no drama or heat behind them at all either. The overall lack of drama took something away from the match for sure, but overall, I thought KENTA was indeed pretty great brutalizing Okada, and Okada's selling was actually really fantastic. Definitely down for a round 2 between these two.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 10

*YES* Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson **** 1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson - NJPW G1 Climax Day 10 - ****1/2*

TFW you realise you might be in love with BIG ISH. Tremendous match. Maybe it's because I was hungover this morning, but I felt I could switch off my analytical brain and just enjoy this one. That bump on the Juice Box, holy mother! Ishii's selling was SO good, especially the sequence after the superplex leading to the double down. Behind Okada/Ospreay, my Top 5 from the tournament consist purely of Ishii matches.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 9

Okada vs Kenta-****1/2 

While it may not have been the absolute classic I had hoped, this was still tremendous. What really brings it down is the first few minutes pace and the lack of heat before it kicks into gear. Once it gets there though it was awesome. Kenta was really on his game here and this match along with the Evil match have been his 2 best performances for me. They really delivered some beautiful sequences that felt unique and showcased a ton of different stuff. Finishing stretch is great and they had the crowd buying into Kenta taking this home before Okada puts him down. Fantastic match.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day Ten 28/07*

*No but recommend: Juice Robinson vs Tomohiro ***3/4*

Ishii with another very good match and performance. A highly physical match with some nasty chops and hard strikes, everything that Ishii excels at. Juice brings his own stuff and sells for Ishii really well. The suplex spot where both guys are out on their feet was great.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 9 

Lance Archer vs Kota Ibushi-****1/4

This match is 12 minutes of madness. Archer has elevated himself so much over the past 3 weeks and I thought this was just a notch below his match with Ospreay on night 1. The physicality here was on full display and they complimented each other very well. There are a few memorable moments that will stick with me for awhile, a different match that achieved everything it was meant to.


----------



## TJQ

*No But Recommended*

*Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW G1 Climax 29 Night 3 ***3/4*
_Apart from Okada's Shane McMahon tier forearm strikes this was awesome. Loved Zack's work on top here, his strikes were solid, and it goes without saying that his fluidity on the mat was top tier. Also something that I wanted to point out that I appreciated was Zack continuing to reference the damage to his neck after the tombstone, holding out his hands in the middle of the octopus hold to try and get feeling back in his fingers, and taking off the tape for the same purpose. Don't often see continued offense of the neck being sold like that, which is a bit surprising considering this is a promotion where half the matches are 50% neck bumps :lol Had a very fun time with this one._

*EVIL vs Kota Ibushi @ NJPW G1 Climax 29 Night 3 ***1/2*
_Good_
________

Billy/SANADA ***


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 9*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Lance Archer*

A real nice david vs goliath match here. Kota worked well as underdog throughout here as Archer just brutalized him at times, and is comebacks were great. Archer continues to impress, that moonsault was surprising, I loved how he reversed the first Kamigoye attempt into a massive knee of his own, and it was real cool how they let him actually not go down for the first Kamigoye Ibushi hit. They are really selling him as a big monster and its great!

******

*EVIL vs Zack Sabre Jr - ***1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs SANADA 
*
It wasn’t a match to light the world on fire, but it was a fun spirited one that had some nice reversals and back and forth wrestling from both guys. Trading the skull end back and forth was great, and it was cool to see basically a respectful match between these two. 

******

*YES to KENTA vs Kazuchika Okada
*
I was ready to call this a disappointment at the halfway mark, although I really did like it. Then KENTA just destroyed Okada with a dropkick off the apron to the back of his head and I was sold from there. KENTA still has his hang ups, his striking is great, and a lot of what he did was brutal, especially that dropckick, the slaps to the back of Okada’s head, and that sick double stomp that crushed Okada. Okada meanwhile sold his ass off for KENTA, and played his typical Okada role as well as usual. That second half was real heated and lively, and I am happy that for the most part, my expectations were met. 

*****1/4
*


----------



## Corey

Night 10 of the G1 was a very enjoyable night of wrasslin... ya know, aside from the main event result. :side:

*NO But Recommended*

Ishii vs. Juice - **** 3/4* (Great G1 exhaustion match. Ishii is the man)
White vs. Shingo - **** 3/4* (Surprised by how much I loved this one. They had great chemistry)
Naito vs. Moxley - **** 3/4* (Excellent character work and some good brawling without giving away TOO much for a possible and hopefully eventual rematch)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, NXT Live Columbia 07/26/19 - **** (YES !)*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title on the NXT (7/26/19) house event.

I gave this very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

*Beyond Americanrana '19 28/07*

*No But Highly Recommend: Orange Cassidy vs. RD Evans *****
What a total smackfest this was. The brutality, the stiffness in their strikes, the intricate sequences that flowed together so perfectly. The drama, the storytelling, the pacing. Fantastic. 

*Yes To: Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto ****1/2*
One hell of a match this was. A great bombfest with some super stiff strikes. I do love it when you see the sweat fly off their bodies after a chop or a lariat, and there was a ton of that in this match. The pacing was great, everything flowed together. Sekimoto dominating Dickinson for large portions for Dickinson fighting back, proving he can give more than he is taking as well. Two great performances. The finishing sequence was amazing - visual stunning. 

*No But Recommend: Kimber Lee vs. Kris Statlander ***3/4*
Short and to the point. It was pretty bloody and very violent. With the pinfall rules being in effect, they were able to focus on hate, and hate they did. 

*YES TO: David Starr vs Joey Janela ****3/4*

The pacing in the match early in the match really good. Instead of filler head locks, they trashed talked, went at each other with strikes, teased the weapons whilst doing nothing too crazy. Then they upped the intensity of the match, hitting each other harder and harder with the weapons, with Starr getting busted open. I loved then also playing off Starr wanting to beat Janela so many times by having Starr go up 3-0 in that time. The Tully/Magnum TA spot with Janela breaking the kendo stick and trying to force it into Starr’s head was amazing. And it built to Starr losing a fall fairly well too. 

There was this great near fall where Janela hit a suplex on the doors that Janela brought in. The story of David Starr, no matter how much damage Janela dishes out, always stayed one step ahead of him, pinning Janela with a small package after Janela got a close sub fall with a nasty variation of a crossface but with a chair. Great narrative to go along with all the carnage. There was another great moment in the match where Janela hit a destroyer on the apron onto a table on the outside which was set up was perfectly, you couldn't telegraph what he was doing. And that's what I loved about Janela in this match. Everything felt off the cuff and seamless. The last 10 minutes or so could've done a bit better to show urgency but they made up for it with their selling. Starr heeling it up big time, attacking the ref and building heat for Janela getting that final win he needed to win. 

So all in all, this was easily one of the better 60 minute iron man matches in history. One of the most well paced matches you'll see, hardly any dull moments, they built the match, the weapon use and pin falls perfectly well. They had a great mix of carnage and character work. Great selling towards the end and great drama as well. What was most impressive about this match was it being able to keep the heat and attention of the crowd and myself for 60 minutes after an already five hour show beforehand. Now that's something that's special.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Orange Cassidy vs. RD Evans
Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

Both *YES* and 5*

Janela vs. Starr

*YES* and 6*

EDIT: RNR Express vs. Butcher & Blade also recommended


----------



## Taroostyles

I still need to watch night 10 but here's my top 5 of the g1 halfway. 

1. Ospreay/Okada Night 7-*****
2. Ospreay/Ibushi Night 5-*****
3. Naito/Ishii Night 8-****3/4
4. Moxley/Ishii Night 6-****3/4
5. Moxley/Shingo Night 8-****1/2 

Okada/Tana, Ibushi/Sanada, Ishii/Cobb, and Ospreay/Archer all very close.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana 19' 7/28/19
*
14 minutes of two dudes kicking ass. Dickinson asked for this match months ago and it seems he's been wanting to face Daisuke for years so you knew he was going to go all out on his dream match, he did not disappoint. Not a lot of story here, it's basically the two of them taking turns trying to beat the shit out of the other, with Sekimoto being more dominant and Dickinson having to find extra energy to keep up. Fucking LOVED the finishing sequence because it was incredibly intense, had the crowd going crazy and as MC said, the visuals were outstanding, also loved that for as intense as it was, it didn't have any excess. I was eager to watch this and I'm glad it delivered in spades.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DELITE

So many wrestling shows and matches and I've so little time to watch it :/

G1 Climax Tag 4
Takagi vs Yano **
Robinson vs Goto ***1/2
Moxley vs Cobb **1/2
*Ishii vs White ****1/2 - YES*
Taichi vs Naito **3/4

Tag 5
KENTA vs Lance Archer ***3/4
EVIL vs SANADA ***
Okada vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/4
Tanahashi vs Sabre Jr ****1/4 - No but highly recommended
Ibushi vs Ospreay ***1/2


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro vs Sami Zayn vs Andrade vs Ricochet Gauntlet match on the Raw (7/29/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Revival vs Usos vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (7/29/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Donnie

*Lance Archer vs kada *****
LANCE FUCKING ARCHER RULES, AND THIS IS 100% FACT. Okada ruled, but Lance was the star. Dude hit a fucking OLD SCHOOL MOONSAULT. Like, he's 42 with a bad back, and he does stuff like that :banderas Finishing run was wonderful because Okada finishing runs don't fail. WATCH THIS MATCH.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 11

*YES* Zack Sabre Jr vs Will Ospreay ****1/2
Zack Sabre Jrs and Willie Ospreays is my shit


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax Tag 6
*
*Shingo vs Taichi* _eehh_ ***1/2*
Cobb vs Juice - _Idk what is wrong with me but I just don't like Cobb, I don't think he's something special. As Matanza he was great but as Jeff Cobb he doesn't have interesting character or some story that I could buy into. And regarding Juice I don't like the way his character is going. Last year I think he was one of the best face on the face of the earth. I don't even think that these two have some kind of charisma. I was glad when the match went over_. ****
*Yano vs White* N/R_ but for what it supposed to be I think it was good _ 
*Goto vs Naito* - _I like this new motivated Goto. I always thought that Goto is just a robot without real emotion but this G1 is changing my mind. Altought this match wasn't something special it was a well told story._ ****1/2*
*Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii* -_ i'm not fully loaded on the Mox's hype train but this match was a great brawl. Exactly how it should be. Just don't know about the five star rating It's not even YES from me_, *****1/4* but highly recommended. 

Tag 7
*Zack Sabre vs Bad Luck Fale* - _Absolutely okay for what it was_. ****1/4*
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Lance Archer *-_ I think Archer is NJPW's hidden treasure. He's like Fale but better. His character, his look, his charisma everything is so good about him. i think he should get some interesting story after G1. This time he took on Ace himself and he again deliver a good match. What I didn't like was how can Ace celebrates his victory after the way he won? But like in the match with Sabre again Tanahashi won because of his experience and it is pretty cool. _****3/4*
*KENTA vs EVIL* - _I didn't expect I would like this because of my lack of understanding for EVIL but I was proven wrong. Kenta is on another level but carry EVIL to the great match too. These two incited each other to a enjoyable stiffness. _****
Kota Ibushi vs SANADA - _Oh my NJPW big match formula dislike... _***1/2*
_On the other hand_ *Okada vs Ospreay* _was NJPW BMF as well but I liked it. Just a great bombfest with some good drama. This is the match that if you can say story about is the one to show someone who wanna buy into NJPW_. *****1/4* no but highly recommended


----------



## TD Stinger

From the last couple G1 Shows I would recommend, but not quite nominate:

Day 10: Naito vs. Mox

Day 11: Ospreay vs. ZSJ

Day 11: Evil vs. Tanahashi


----------



## hgr423

*7/30/2019 - Ospreay vs ZSJ - ******


----------



## looper007

Ospreay vs ZSJ G1 ***** MOTN by a good distance. They made Ospreay look strong in defeat. Personally wouldn't be beaten him as often as they are, as I think the guy is a superstar in the making. ZSJ is fantastic

Tana vs Evil G1 ****1/2 great match started slow but picked up by the end. 

Okada vs Archer G1 **** fun match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Tetsuya Naito on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 10.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MC

*CMLL Super Viernes El Adios De Mexico 19/07/2019*

*Yes To: El Hijo de LA Park, LA Park & LA Park Jr. vs. Los Ingobernables (La Bestia Del Ring & Rush) & Mistico ****1/4*










When the fattest guy in the match has the best tope, you know that you're watching the right kind of wrestling. :mark


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne on the NXT (7/31/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Alexander Wolfe on the NXT UK (7/31/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Bruce L

Seven months later, I'm changing my vote on Ricochet/Gargano from TakeOver: Phoenix to a *YES*. Rewatching it for the first time last night, it flowed much better than I remembered, with Johnny's emotional journey providing a much clearer throughline Felt more like a top-flight TakeOver match than the "half-assed WWE attempt at what they imagine to be an indyriffic capital-E Epic" I remembered from January.

Also *YES* to the following stuff I've been catching up with:

- Ospreay/Shingo (BOSJ final)

- Ibushi/Ospreay (G1 Night 5)

- Gargano/Cole (TakeOver: NY)

- Rhodes/Rhodes (Double or Nothing)

- Naito/Ibushi (G1 Supercard)

- Roppongi 3K/Shingo & BUSHI (4/26)

- Shingo/SHO (BOSJ)

- Dunne/WALTER (TakeOver: NY)

- Ibushi/Sabre (Sengoku Lord)

- Ishii/Cobb (G1 Night 2)

- Bryan/Kofi (WrestleMania)

- Juice/Moxley (BOSJ final)

- Ospreay/Bandido (BOSJ)

- War Raiders/Ricochet & Black (TakeOver: NY)

- Suwama/Nomura (Champions Carnival)

- Ishii/EVIL (Wrestling Dontaku)

- Okada/Ospreay (G1 Night 7)

- Ishimori/Shingo (BOSJ)

- Rollins/Styles (MITB)

- Ospreay/Romero (BOSJ)

- Ospreay/Eagles (Southern Showdown in Melbourne)

- Tanahashi/White (BOSJ final)

- Ibushi/Archer (G1 Night 9)

- Ospreay/YOH (BOSJ)

- Romero/Phantasmo (BOSJ)

- Strong/Riddle (TakeOver XXV)

- Nese/Murphy (205 Live after WM)

- Tanahashi/KENTA (G1 Night 3)

- Ibushi/KENTA (G1 Night 1)

- Gable/Gallagher (205 Live 7/16)


----------



## Dead Seabed

Am I the only one who thinks Moxley still isn't all that great? His offense is still abysmal and weak looking (except the Death Rider), especially when shown in a NJPW ring and his movement is so jittery and disjointed. Also, that G1 attire looks pretty weird on him, he's just not an athlete. They should've him packaged him as a brawler/scruffy type and not put him in wrestling shoes and thights. And where the hell is rebound lariat?


----------



## Donnie

*Ol' Mance Warner vs Bestia666 **** NO DQ MLW Fusion 68*
Mance's blood feud with Selina reaches another level of violence with this awesome fight. Mance is one of my favourite dudes in wrestling, and he's incredible in this environment. He beats the fuck out of 666, while taking a lot of abuse himself. INCLUDING A FACEBUSTER ONTO THE TACKS :cornette is PISSED :lmao They break out the GCW doors on each other, and that might be my new favourite deathmatch toy. The way it breaks over heads while leaving a cloud of wood is the best. They continue kicking the shit out of each other, and the finishing run is wonderful.

Watch this match, my dudes. MLW won't let you down, I promise.


----------



## Illogical

Dead Seabed said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Moxley still isn't all that great?


No, but this is the thread for praising matches so you come to the wrong place for people who don't enjoy Moxley or anything really. I think he's a poor pro wrestler, at best.


----------



## Ace

Yes to 

Sanada vs Okada *****
Tanahshi vs Ibushi **** 1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 13: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi*

These 2 had a great match in half the time of their classic G1 Finals match last year and still told a great story. The story, how I saw it anyways, was while Tana got Ibushi in the beginning with his leg based offense, Ibushi quickly came back and eventually overwhelmed Tana and while Tana made a comeback, Ibushi was able to put his hero down in a emotional match with an emotional aftermath.



From the same show Okada vs. Sanada delivered as well. I'm usually down on their matches but the 30 minute time limit helped and it lead to a hot finish. Ospreay vs. Evil was fun too.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 13

*YES* EVIL vs Will Ospreay **** 1/2

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi **** 1/4

*YES* Sanada vs Kazuchika Okada **** 3/4

A block brought the fire. Best night of a great G1.


----------



## Corey

Tanahashi vs. Ibushi - ***** (YES!)*

A really fucking good 15 minute G1 match.

/review


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'm currently watching SANADA/Okada now, so I'm just about caught up again!

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 10*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson*

What a goddamn war these two mofos had, and one I honestly didn’t expect. They have been pushing Juice having this new side to him, a more intense vicious side, and he really came out to play here, just matching Ishii blow for blow as they beat the holy hell out of each other with some vicious chops. Both guys were throwing huge chops to the throat that looked nasty! 

Really though this entire match was just each of them trying to prove that they were the toughest SOB, and although Ishii’s well known in this regard, Juice came damn close, asking for more punishment just like Ishii does and even shrugging off and powering through Ishii’s offense at times just like Ishii does. This was so much fun, and I love a good slugfest.

*****1/2*

*Jeff Cobb vs Taichi - ****

*YES to Jay White vs Shingo Takagi*

A fantastic back and forth match where Shingo just went out to beat the hell out of White, while White continued his great heelish antics. The last third of this match was wonderful, loved seeing White sell exhaustion as a counter for Shingo’s pumping bomber. The Gedo interference was perfectly done, and I legit thought Shingo would win with the first Last of the Dragons he did, that was an awesome near fall. White picked up the win though and keeps trying to rebound.

*****1/4*

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Tetsuya Naito*

This was very good, but not great. I really liked how they were messing with one another early with the stalling, and they kept it going on through the match, like when the both spat at one another or when Moxley did the tranquilo pose. As for the match itself, they had some fun brawling on the outside which was nice, and otherwise it was a nice back and forth with a rather shocking finish with Moxley winning. 

******

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 11*

*NO to Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

So I heard A LOT of good stuff on this match and after a watch, it was just very good. The first maybe 1/3 or half was rough and quite uninspired, it just felt like both guys going through the motions. The second half or so was much more electric though once they really started showing more urgency with all of the counters they were doing. I expected a better match from what I heard.

****1/2*

*YES to Lance Archer vs Kazuchika Okada*

Archer came straight out of the gate here just pummeling and beating down Okada in the most heelish way possible, even scaring a poor kid in the process. They really gave him a lot here, he even no sold a few rainmakers, and it feels like they are building him up to be another monster in the vein of Fale, which would be great. Okada was great selling, and they had a great 2nd half with some good near falls. I really was pulling for Archer, but I wonder if Okada will win end up undefeated or not.

******

*KENTA vs SANADA - ***1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs EVIL - *****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*G1 Night 13:

EVIL v. Ospreay - **** 1/4 

Tanahashi v. Ibushi - **** 1/4

The legend known as SANADA v. Okada - **** 1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 14: Shingo Takagi vs. Tetsuya Naito*

Just a great match. That's my description. Just go watch it.


----------



## Donnie

*Shingo vs Naito ******
:yoda DIS FUCKING MATCH. Naito was awesome as always, but the sexy dragon man was the star of this. Like, Shingo has always ruled but on this night he looked like the best in the world. Charlton talked about how Naito recruited Shingo because he wanted someone who would take LIJ from him if need be, and Shingo wrestled like that. He beat the absolute fuck out Naito throughout, and it was just SO much fun to watch. Naito was fantastic as always, and did everything in his power to make Shingo look perfect. Finishing run ruled, and the right man won :naito

WATCH THIS MATCH


----------



## SHIRLEY

SHINGO-Naito *YES* and 5*


----------



## antoniomare007

Huge *YES* to

*Tetsuya Naito vs Shingo Takagi - G1 Climax 8/4/19*

I had MOTYC expectations for this match just as I had for Ishii/Mox, like I said that time, that's never a fair hype to have, but sometimes the match lives up to it, and this one did :tucky The first 10 minutes or so could've been the usual "whatever" part as most long NJ match tend to have, but I was compelled by Shingo getting pissed off at Naito's antics and proceeding to beat the shit out of him. I think the only bad transition was Naito going back on offense after that first control segment by Takagi, but that's basically the only criticism (which is incredibly minor) I have for the match, the rest was fucking awesome. Shingo being a dominant force, landing some incredible strikes and throwing this dude around, which forced Naito to pull off some great fucking counters to reset the action gave the match the sense of urgency it deserved. Osaka chanting for Naito both times the both of them were on the canvas near the end was dope as fuck, so was the drama. This was great, go watch it!


----------



## Stetho

Yes to Wagner vs Blue Demon.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sanada vs Kazuchika Okada on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 13.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 12*

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb*

Shingo continues rolling here, and he arguably had some of the best chemistry with Cobb, who seems to be having a bit of an issue really gelling with a decent amount of the roster. He looked good here, I loved watching him power Shingo around, and it was equally great to see Shingo using his own power to beat Cobb. Real fun!

******

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito*

I loved, loved them taking comical jabs at each other throughout the early going. Juice doing the Naito undressing gimmick with the three shirts, his tranquilo pose, Naito doing the Juice fists into the air and the punches, that was a real fun element that added a lot to the match for me. 

The match itself was very good, back and forth throughout with some really good counters later on and some bombs, and they’ve shown they can seemingly work real well with one another. 

*****1/4*

*Taichi vs Jay White - ***1/2*

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii*

Now, this wasn’t to the otherworldly levels of their match at last year’s G1, but still was still a fantastic slobberknocker of a match that you could expect from these two. They just pummeled one another, Ishii sold his neck and his right arm wonderfully, and we got some great slugfest spots and plenty of bombs. There was some other little things I really noticed, like the counter spots from both guys where Goto swatted Ishii’s kick, or when Ishii blocked Goto’s headbutt with a gigantic forearm to the head. This just ruled!

*****1/2*

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 13*

*YES to Lance Archer vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

The dynamic here was really fun, with Archer just having the ability to power Sabre around like a kid, but Sabre being cheeky enough and talented enough to find a way to counter so many of Archer’s moves into a variety of submissions. The ending was awesome, with Archer being cocky and wanting to damage Sabre more to the point where he pulled up on three, only to get just desserts with Sabre rolling him up. That was damn good.

******

*YES to EVIL vs Will Ospreay*

I was interested coming into this because we’ve never seen this matchup, and the differences in styles could make for something really great. For most of the match, it was just like that, with EVIL’s power and Ospreay’s agility dancing around one another as we got plenty of counters early on. The reason I liked this so much was the last half, which was just incredible with some awesome big moves and near falls, and the last sequence where EVIL just was dumping Ospreay on his neck with these suplexes before finishing him. Okada may be the best at the closing sequence, but Ospreay has to be close now, as he was wonderful here, and EVIL was great too. This ruled!

*****1/2*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi*

Excellent by these two yet again, but done in a much shorter timeframe than their last match together. In a way, it was a truncated version of their Finals match, with Tana working on Ibushi’s leg early (although that wasn’t sold much by the end), before turning into a slapfest channeling their previous matches, and then just turning into a super dramatic bombfest. The pacing was great, this actually flew right by, and it was just stellar!

*****1/2*

*YES to SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada*

Their NJ Cup Finals match was excellent, but I didn’t really have an interest in their other match this year so I didn’t watch it. I went into this one curious but not exactly looking as forward to this as I felt like I should be, given their talent and all. Boy, was my expectations ever blown out of the water here. 

The pacing was immaculate here, if you drew it, it would be a straight increasing line from the opening bell to minute 30. It started like any big time Okada match usually would, but SANADA seemed driven, matching Okada for every move, every strike thrown. They played off SANADA not beating Okada so well here, and then we got that incredible long skull end spot. That had everything, with the crowd going bananas, SANADA squeezing with everything he had, red shoes being amazing in his desperation asking Okada if he was giving up, and the announcers growing ever so excited that SANADA could do it. The time limit was used perfectly here, right up to the end where you might think SANADA would just not get there are tie, but he finally got the win right at the end.

I adored most of this (the selling was spotty), the pacing was wonderful, SANADA looked like a god by the end of this, and this was a home run!

*****3/4
*


----------



## Corey

Naito vs. Shingo - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

I said before the tournament started that this was my most anticipated match and holy hell did it not disappoint. Absolutely THRILLING stuff from bell to bell. Shingo working on top and absolutely obliterating Naito with offense was the perfect way to go. The speed at which that man delivers literally anything is outrageous. The clotheslines would make JBL proud. :lol Some of the counters they came up with while having the smallest margin for error you could imagine were crazy. Crowd seemed totally stunned by Naito busting out the destroyer, but hey ya gotta come up with something new to beat a guy that knows your ins and outs. Phenomenal match and my new favorite for the tourney. (Y)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Tetsuya Naito on NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 14.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day Fourteen 03/08*

*No But Recommend: Shingo Takagi vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2*

Once again, Naito didn’t really come alive until he was trading bombs with Shingo at the end. Naito can do much better but he really hasn’t done it for me in the G1 this year. He took some nice bumps but nothing to really make me care about him until the closing 10 minutes of the match. Very unsympathetic imo. Shingo, on the other hand, was much more fun and interesting, as always. Shingo excelled in the dominant role in this match. Sensational from him. But like I said, the finishing stretch was great with the two just hitting bomb after bomb and getting some great near falls. Credit to Shingo for carrying this match for the first 20 minutes

-----

*AAA TripleMania XXVII 03/08*

*YES TO: Blue Demon Jr vs Dr Wagner Jr ****3/4*

The match starts out hot, with Blue Demon attacking Wagner before he could take the honorary mask off and busts him open, with the blood turning some of the mask red and smashing him with a bottle. Just absolutely great rudo work from him. Him and his son double teaming Wagner to hit a chop was just a tip of the iceberg. Wagner showed he wasn’t averse to brawling and whacks Blue Demon Jr with a metal pan rips the mask and busts him open. The match got much more intense when Blue Demon Jr used a hammer of all things and goes to town on Wagner’s back and hand. The visual of Blue Demon Jr being drenched him his and Wagner’s blood whilst furiously locking on the Fujiwara armbar was amazing. And teased Wagner tapping for it in the match so well every time. Wagner’s short comeback with him desperately trying to win Demon with the Wagner drivers was so great as you could feel the urgency and desperation that he had. The finish was good, the interference I could’ve done without but the use of the weapon fit the hate filled feud they’ve built for the past year. Awesome match really. Blue Demon isn’t renowned for being a good wrestler but he brought some great rudo work in this match to match Wagner’s technico performance.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tanahashi vs. Ibushi - **** - YES!*

Unsurprisingly Tana did target Ibushi's knee, but thankfully it didn't last long & it was FAR from the main point of the match. Everything else apart from that kneework & the bad selling of it was absolutely fantastic. The match was charged with so much pride & passion + the perfect amount of drama that it can't be denied. Maybe their best match against each other, even.

*Okada vs. SANADA - **** - YES!*

I think most of New Japan, and specifically Okada, main events go much longer than they need to, and I was definitely not very excited about the prospect of him & SANADA going just about 30-minutes, but this was an exceptionally great New Japan main event. They had built a great story for the match, and the way it built inside that ring from the opening minutes to the unbelievably hot drama that was the last 10 minutes or so, was simply fantastic.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 13 - ****1/4*

This was pretty slow and uninspired early on, but my God the ending was fantastic. Seemed a lock that they were going for the draw, so I popped HUGE for the result.

*Tetsuya Naito vs SHINGO - NJPW G1 Climax Day 14 - ****1/4*

I was away this weekend and ended up looking at the results of Day 14, which was a big mistake for this match, as I think it lessened the effect of some of the nearfalls. So take that into account with my rating. Nonetheless, I still totally bought a couple of the nearfalls, especially after the Pumping Bomber; that was mental. Props to both of them for keeping SHINGO alive throughout and looking like a credible threat. I desperately hope he stays up in the heavy division; he just churns out greatness like it's nothing.


----------



## Bruce L

YES to the following G1 matches:

- Naito/Shingo

- Ospreay/EVIL

- Moxley/Ishii

- Okada/SANADA

- Goto/Ishii

- Cobb/Shingo


----------



## Donnie

*Blue Demon Jr vs Dr Wagner Jr ****1/2*
Two old dudes beat the fucking snot out of each other with cookie sheets, wild punches, brick, AND A FUCKING HAMMER :done So much blood during this, and it gets hard to watch. Wagner has his hand smashed in with a hammer, which is something I haven't seen since the TNA days. Just a wonderful spectacle of violence that you should watch


----------



## Donnie

] @NastyYaffa Got a match for you, brother 

Davey Boy Smith Jnr vs Timothy Thatcher ****(MLW Fusion 69)
GRAPPLEFUCK COMES TO MLW :yoda Pure matwork for the first 10 or so, and it's beautiful to watch them fight and struggle over everything. Lots of great moments throughout, and some wonderful counters. Eventually they get into a fight and it rules as you expect. Awesome finishing run, and I now need a rematch ASAP


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Daniel Bryan/Rowan on the Smackdown (8/6/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kalisto vs Tony Nese vs Jack Gallagher vs Ariya Daivari vs Oney Lorcan vs Akira Tozawa on the 205 Live (8/6/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 14*

*NO but Recommended - Tomohiro Ishii vs Toru Yano*

These two know each other so well and the contrast is just a joy to watch. It’s great that we get one match with Yano not only does his comedy, but also gets fired up and actually does some real wrestling. I legit did mark out when Yano’s punches were flooring Ishii, which was amazing. This was real fun! 

****3/4*

*Jeff Cobb vs Hirooki Goto - ***1/2*

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Jay White*

By the end this was fantastic Moxley came into this a house of fire and just controlled a ton from the get go, just brawling and beating the pulp out of White. A crafty White with the help of Gedo did get offense in, and he continues to be a wonderfully annoying dickhead. The entire stretch following the brass knuckle spot was tremendous, and I loved seeing a defiant Moxley right till the end, even when he knew a loss was in sight. Great match all around.

*****
*
*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Shingo Takagi 
*
You know, up until this point I considered Naito’s tournament to be a disappointment. Thanks to Shingo, he finally got the standout match he usually has every G1. 

This match was intriguing from the start, how would two fellow LIJ members with no bad beef fair? Even earlier on it was pretty captivating to watch, they had a wonderful sequence of reversals and counters early on that set the stage. Along with that, Naito still continued to be a cocky prick as per usual, and Shingo just was not going to have any of it, just going after Naito and brutalizing him even harder than usual it seemed, being true to the notion of hitting your friends harder.

They paced this fantastically, and it just kept on building and building, with bomb and bomb appearing later on, some of which was astounding, including Naito’s amazing hurricanrana counter and Shingo’s sick wheelbarrow german where Naito’s head just SMASHED into the turnbuckle. They kept on going and the crowd was losing their shit even more with every near fall, but I was fairly sure Naito was going to win given the standings going in. Even then, that didn’t stop this from being amazing, and both guys just stepped it up big time here. Shingo is one of the best guys in the company bar none, and I was just in awe watching how explosive he really is right now, even how he runs the ropes is tremendous. One of the best matches so far.

*****3/4*


----------



## antoniomare007

*HOLY SHIT YEEEEES!* to
*
Yuji Okabayashi & Okami vs Takuya Nomura & Fuminori Abe & Kohei Sato - BJW 7/30/19*

I'm still pissed off at not being able to watch the Osaka show, but holy shit this was fucking AWESOME







way better than their match a couple of weeks prior - which was mainly a good build up to Nomura vs Okabayashi - as this one had everyone fully involved and doing compelling stuff. For the most part it was the Fuminori Abe show, my dude is just fucking great at being a little cunt :lmao motherfucker be strutting, interfering, doing sneaky shit on the apron, kicking and slapping the shit out of his seniors, he had the most unconventional and compelling face in peril segment I've seen in a long ass time. Give this man a raise and an award. Other stuff to love was Nomura and Yuji still beefing, Nomura's counters and kicking the shit out of each other with Daichi, Kamitani showing fire for days against Sato, and Nomura & Abe being best buddies till eternity.

This is legit a MOTYC for me (I realize I tend to overhype these matches, but this was sooo much fun), it's 17 minutes of pure action, stiff strikes and disrespect. And when you put that formula with wrestlers like these and in Korakuen Hall, you always strike gold


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 15

*YES* Evil vs Kazuchika Okada **** 1/4


----------



## Taroostyles

I was doing so good keeping up with the G1 until the last week, oh well catch up is always fun.

G1 Night 10 

Juice vs Ishii-****1/2

Ishii is undoubtedly the B block MVP at this point and Juice might be the most underrated performer in the world. This is 2 guys just beating the crap out of each other and yet somehow it almost resembles an artform. 

Shingo vs Jay White-****1/4 

I thought this told a strong story and the Gedo shenanigans actually kind of helped it. White is such a great despicable heel and that was on full display here. The climax is very good but doesn't quite hit that other level for me. 

Naito vs Moxley-****1/4 

While not quite to the level I had hoped this was still great and with some awesome moments. Biggest downfall for me is the action down the stretch is setup well but executed a little sloppy. There were like 3 key spots where the timing was off or they didnt pull them off right, does bring it down for me. The final DR was brutal though and a fitting end.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ishii-SHINGO *NO* but recommended


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs SHINGO - NJPW G1 Climax Day 16 - ****1/2*

The trading-one-count-kickouts can fuck off, and they were in danger of losing me at that point, but the rest of this was everything you ever wanted from an Ishii/SHINGO match. Whilst it forever teetered on the edge of overkill, those damn nearfalls had me hook, line and sinker. Beastly performance from both guys. God damn, SHINGO belongs with these heavies. 

I'm going to Royal Quest in a few weeks and I can die a happy man if we get the NEVER Championship rematch there :mark


----------



## TJQ

*YES*

*Blue Demon Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. @ AAA Triplemania XXVII ****1/2*
_I've never really been exposed to lucha to any real degree, so beyond recognizing their names I really had no understanding of the feud (other than the fact that it existed and is apparently important). But that's irrelevant, because the best matches that are part of any feud and attempting to tell are story are able to convey everything a viewer should need to know just by the match alone. And let me fucking tell you something, the absolute war that these *53 year old* men went through was an absolute experience. They brawled, they beat the shit out of each other with plunder, they did everything. Within the first like 4 minutes of the match both of them were bleeding, and by the end they looked like they had just gone through the plot of a slasher film. 

Both of their performances were off the charts as well, selling the hatred and intensity at each and every turn. This was enhanced a bit by each of their grunts/henchmen (whoever the fuck they are, probably in a faction or something, but I don't watch AAA so I have no fucking idea) coming in at the end as the match was nearing its climax and ending the match with that beautiful fucking shot of whatever the fuck Wagner got hit with exploding as he finally fell down and died after squirming his way out of so many submissions and pins. But the best part? As both of these guys are in the ring post match, bloody and torn from the war they have just gone through, the stadium is filled with fucking All Around The World by The Red Hot Chili Peppers. Legitimately had me laughing. I loved this, shit was great. Watch it, nerds.
_



Donnie said:


> ] @NastyYaffa Got a match for you, brother
> 
> Davey Boy Smith Jnr vs Timothy Thatcher ****(MLW Fusion 69)
> GRAPPLEFUCK COMES TO MLW :yoda Pure matwork for the first 10 or so, and it's beautiful to watch them fight and struggle over everything. Lots of great moments throughout, and some wonderful counters. Eventually they get into a fight and it rules as you expect. Awesome finishing run, and I now need a rematch ASAP


As the resident Davey Boy Smith Jr superfan on the board, I will happily be looking at this instead of watching the G1.

EDIT: A very solid *** match in my book, got basically everything I expected (which is a good thing), but would have preferred it to be a bit more tightly paced. Still had a good time with it. What I can say, is that this felt like a slightly more safe version of a match that I would absolutely drop my pants for. Hope these two meet many more times.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Shingo Takagi - G1 Climax 8/8/19*

Exactly what you want from these two. A sprint were they basically collide against each other over and over and over again until someone gives in. The excess in the end was totally forgivable for the match they worked imo (kinda like Omega/Ishii last year, were it was truly ridiculous the stuff they were doing but it was just undeniably awesome). There's not a lot to say about this match other than it was fucking dope and what I wanted to see.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 16

*YES* Shingo vs Tomohiro Ishii **** 1/2


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to the following from the G1

Ospreay vs Okada
Ishii vs Shingo
Okada vs SANADA
Naito vs Shingo


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yes to Juice vs. White from G1 and Naito vs. Shingo.


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 11

Ospreay/ZSJ-****1/2
Evil/Tanahashi-****3/4

G1 Night 12

Goto/Ishii-****1/2

G1 Night 13

Ospreay/Evil-****1/2
Tanahashi/Ibushi-****3/4
Okada/Sanada-*****

Just need to catch up on nights 14-16 before the finals weekend. Night 13 might be the best single night of the tourney. Ospreay and Evil is maybe the most unsung match of the whole tourney. Ibushi and Tana was just a notch below the final match from last year. Okada and Sanada was by far their best match together and I would say just behind the Okada match with Ospreay overall for the tourney.


----------



## Corey

Ishii vs. Shingo - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Good fucking lord what a match. Nothing fancy at all, just clobbering the absolute piss out of each other and it was AWESOME. :mark: The audio from the chop fests and the camera work for the murderous clotheslines made it even more enjoyable. Rarely do you ever see someone take it to to Ishii on _that_ level but Shingo has unreasonable cardio for man that hits that fucking hard. :lol Without a doubt the most physical match of the tournament.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 15*

*SANADA vs Lance Archer - ***1/2*

*YES to Will Ospreay vs KENTA *

Very good match. KENTA was just beating the hell out of Ospreay early on, especially when he was just whipping him into the barricades multiple times. Eventually we got a great second half full of counters and bombs, and they seemingly worked well with one another, but did have their few botches here or there. Cool for Ospreay to get a big win here over someone he holds in such high regard.

******

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

Another good match between these two. Sabre went after the legs way more often given the nature of Kota’s injury, and continued to be his cocky self with how he kept baiting him in. Ibushi’s striking looked good, and the back and forth nature of the entire match was really good, and I liked the triple pinning attempts Sabre did right at the end. It was a bit different in that we didn’t get some of their usual spots, Sabre never even tried his bridging pins. It’s nice to see differences in their matches.

******

*YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada*

I liked their 2017 G1 match more, but this was really good and sort of followed a similar format. I wasn’t too crazy about the first half of this match, although they were really intense at times. The second half was excellent however, and we got closing stretch Okada, who is one of the best in the game. EVIL did well with Okada yet again, he’s improved and had a bunch of really good matches this year. Only negative I can say is Okada using like 4 rainmakers it seemed, which seemed unnecessary here. Still, very fun main event!

*****1/4*

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 16*

*NO but Recommended - Jeff Cobb vs Tetsuya Naito - ***3/4*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Jay White*

I thought this was just fantastic. They had an amazing match back at one of the USA shows, and it was the first time I thought White really started growing into this character, and here they had almost as good a match. White continues to just be a complete shithead, helped by Gedo who plays his role well, but always smartly going for shortcuts and sneaking in moves, yet always knowing what his opponent is going to do next. 

Juice sold his ass off this entire match, and I loved seeing his leg be the focus for the entire match. He was such a fantastic babyface in peril, his comebacks were excellent, and they did a wonderful job making this a focus and giving hope for Juice nearly winning. The last segment of the match was really well done too. This was great!

*****1/4*

*AN ASTOUNDING YES to Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii*

I wanted a war, I got a fucking war. 

These two bulls just beat the ever loving shit out of one another in every way they could. They chopped the hell out of one another (including some sick throat chops), threw a ton of stiff lariats, and just peppered one another with bomb after bomb. Even the speed of their moves was impressive considering their styles, and Shingo especially might be the most explosive guy in the company nowadays. Yet with as much punishment as each guy was taking, they just kept getting up because both of them are just insane. 

I loved how they eventually started selling exhaustion too the longer this went on, because you can only throw yourself 100% physically at somebody like Ishii or Takagi for so long before your brain says to hang on a goddamn second. The pacing they had was excellent too, I adored the taunting they did all the way to the end, and after the finish where it became evident that these two aren’t done, and if that’s the case, I cannot wait for their next match for the NEVER title. 

This gave me a ton of Shibata/Ishii vibes, and that feud has two of my favorite matches ever. It was my most anticipated match and it delivered in spades. This was absolutely tremendous. 

*******


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Tag Team Championship Ladder War:* The Briscoes (c) vs. Guerrillas of Destiny _(ROH Summer Supercard)_ *****+ (YES!)*

Another absolute fucking war between these two teams. I lost track of how many tables they broke about 4 or 5 in and they just kept killing each other. Remember that Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe Steel Cage match where Jay bled so much it stuck to the mat? Yeah this kinda had that. Also remember when Hardcore Holly sliced his back open on a table? Yeah this had that too. Jay Briscoe is gonna need a lot of STITCHES. Definitely watch this, but be sure to watch their NYC Street Fight too because both are great and both have some insane spots.

Lethal & Gresham vs. Haskins & Bandido - **** 3/4*
Caristico, Stuka Jr, & Soberano Jr. vs. Cavernario, Templario Jr, & Hechicero - **** 3/4*
*ROH Title:* Matt Taven (c) vs. Alex Shelley - **** 3/4*

Yeah so basically I REALLY liked the show tonight. (Y)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 17

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Kazuchika Okada **** 1/2


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 14

Naito/Shingo-*****

A true classic heavyweight battle. This felt huge and the finishing stretch was absolutely bananas. Shingo dominated most of the match to build up his credibility and was it ever effective. Naito survived Shingos onslaught just barely. This was physical, well paced, and thoughtful. A beautiful pro wrestling match. 

G1 Night 15

Kenta/Ospreay-****1/2 

This was my favorite Kenta match of the G1 just ahead of his matches with Okada and Tana. Aside from a couple of missteps technically, these 2 clashed extremely well and I thought Ospreay was his perfect foil. Another hard hitting and well paced battle that could've hit the next level with a little better execution. 

Ibushi vs ZSJ-****

Not that I was disappointed but we've seen this so much that I was hoping for something new and fresh that I just didnt feel we got. The action was good but it never structured into a high gear. Their G1 match last year to me is still their far and away best contest. 

Okada vs Evil-****3/4

A spectacular showcase that for me really cemented Evils status as a true main event player. He is the underrated star of this G1 as his matches with Okada, Tana, Ibushi, and Opsreay have all been otherworldly. This was a motivated Okada who looked every bit of the champion that he is. I personally like this better than the 2017 G1 match. 

G1 Night 16

Shingo vs Ishii-*****

If you like pro wrestling matches that feel like a true fight, this is for you. The scary thing is I feel like these 2 could deliver something even better somehow. I really felt like this had a little bit of old school 90s puro with the barrage of lariats and strikes. Not a match of oohs and aahs but more holy crap did he just kill him moments. Only downside is the crowd just wasn't on fire like you would have hoped, the work though is as fire as it comes. Think I preferred the Naito and Shingo match by just a hair as a package. 

Still need to watch night 17 to get totally caught up.


----------



## Donnie

*Juice Robison vs Jay White *****

*Shingo vs Ishii ***** *

*KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jnr *****

*Tanahashi vs Osprey ***3/4*

*Okada vs Kota ****1/2*


----------



## Taroostyles

G1 Night 16

Juice vs Jay White-****

Not anywhere near the level of their US title match from last year. Still very good, this was one instance where I reslly felt like the Gedo stuff brought the match down a notch. Hoping to see more from these 2 as their 1st match is one of the most memorable matches in the last few years for me.

G1 Night 17

Will Ospreay vs Tanahashi-****3/4

Just about the most complete 17 minute package you can find. This match was incredible from bell to bell that equally displayed the rise of Will and the sunset of Tana at the same time. The crowd reactions to this were perhaps the best of the entire tournament. If you ever doubted Ospreay belonging with the heavys this is the match you need to see, just a shade under the full 5*. 

Okada vs Ibushi-*****

Another match that told an incredible story of Ibushi being able to hang with the Okada down the stretch. This started out a little slow but it builds into something incredible at about the 15 minute mark. Such a smart wrestling match that went off the charts but they still saved enough for a title rematch. Absolutely loved the callbacks to Nak and Omega for Ibushi to pull off the victory. In a tournament full of incredible matches, this at or right near the top.


----------



## Ace

Yes

Okada vs Ibushi **** 1/2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: Toronto

Io Shirai v. Candice LeRae - **** + (YES)

Velveteen Dream v. Roderick Strong v. Pete Dunne - **** (YES)

Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano - ***** (YES !)*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT Takeover Toronto: Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai*

Just an awesome women's match. Io is excelling in this new heel character. Some of the moves she did like the Spanish Fly and that 619 and everything else was just so well done. And this was huge for Candice. She needed a performance like this after over a year of just being "Johnny's wife". Great performance by her as well.

*NXT Takeover Toronto: Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream*

1 or 2 sloppy moments with me being nit picky. But everything in this match looked like it hurt and they did some really unique spots like the Coast to Coast Elbow Drop and some of Dunne's spots. Really fun match.


The opening tag of the Street Profits vs. TUE was really good as usual, felt like something was missing though. The Women's Championship match was awful. Shayna will get a lot of the heat and she deserves some of it, but Mia is washed up. She's done.

The main event was interesting. It was the inverse of their first match. The 1st 2 Falls were great I thought. They had room to move. They had the crowd going. They worked some cool spots. And the 3rd fall was a fun idea, but just dragged out too long. I mean my God, 3 fucking Canadian Destroyers in that last fall? That's just overkill. That last fall should have just been a few big bumps and then end it.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NXT: Takover Toronto was probably the weakest one in some time. Still pretty damn fun at points though.

*NO but Recommended - Street Profits vs Undisputed Era - ***3/4*

It wasn’t to the level of a lot of takeover tags, but it was still very fun. Dawkins has improved, he works as a good bruiser and is a perfect pair with somebody who flies like Ford does (his frogsplash is insane). As a team they work well, and O’Reilly and Fish are good guys for them to work with (and really I don’t think KOR ever looks anything less than good). Nice to see them really behind Street Profits though. 

*YES to Io Shirai vs Candace LaRae*

This rocked! It was great seeing a non-Shayna Takeover women’s match for once. Io as a heel can be money, she was tremendous the entire match and I loved working on LaRae’s neck the entire time. The beginning was top with her just destroying and outclassing LaRae, who was a fantastic babyface. The finish was very good too, and a perfect way to introduce a new finish. Great on these two, hopefully in Candace's case she gets utilized way more

*****1/4*

*YES to Roderick Strong vs Velveteen Dream vs Pete Dunne*

Credit to these three for not doing the old format where one guy is always on the outside. They actually went out and had a real fun three way with a lot of cool spots in it, and really the only negative was the ugly looking punching spot they did. Strong was amazing the entire match, I loved that elbow spot he did and all of the back breakers on the outside. Dream was his usual charismatic self, and I was happy to see him retain. Good match!

******

*ABSOLUTELY NOT to Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano*

I actually really liked the spectacle of the first match these two had, while the second one was just overkill and felt like a bunch of spots.

This match though had so many ups and downs where it felt like I was hammered and trying to do a headstand. I liked the start with the focus on the knee, the brawling with the coffee cup and chair spots made me laugh in a good way, and some of the cage match was pretty decent, and the ending was a nice visual. 

That being said, they keep doing the whole moves spam stuff because I guess that’s what they just want to do. I don’t know if it’s Triple H or HBK coaxing them to do it, or the fans, or themselves, but its quite tiring to the point where I just want to laugh at the absurdity of Gargano kicking out of like ten thousand of the shitty panama sunrises, it’s such a ridiculous looking finish and I think I see thousands of luchadores do the canadian destroyer better than that. They just keep going to the seemingly endless well of this stuff, and it pisses me off because both guys clearly can have great matches because I saw them have damn great matches with other opponents before, but instead decide to chuck all of that stuff out the window. It just doesn't make for good matches, especially when we've seen the match for a third time now. And it also doesn't help when it comes to making me care about your near falls or whatever said move is supposed to do. Obviously that big powerbomb Gargano did to Cole off the top rope for example should hurt Cole's back, but they moved right to something else and it was just another move.

Yet, YET, the crowd eats it up for some reason, and plenty of people praise it (including Meltzer himself), so I don’t really know what to think on it. The one thing I do hope is that this kind of thing isn’t encouraged more, because they’re going to lose me if that’s the case. I’m not even one to object to a match which is just a spotfest or a collection of moves, I’ve seen exhibition matches fitting that description that I’ve enjoyed. But when you do what I actually considered a really good build to this match (that video on this week’s NXT for this match was excellent), and go into this match with the story of this being a real serious match for both guys, yet deliver THAT kind of match, I just don’t get it. I could give this anywhere from - *** to like **3/4 depending on my mood. I'll settle in the middle though.

Please let’s not have them wrestle anymore. PLEASE. 

***


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Street Profits vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles on NXT TakeOver: Toronto.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae on NXT TakeOver: Toronto.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title on NXT TakeOver: Toronto.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title on NXT TakeOver: Toronto.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 :clap


----------



## Donnie

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> *ABSOLUTELY NOT to Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano*
> 
> I actually really liked the spectacle of the first match these two had, while the second one was just overkill and felt like a bunch of spots.
> 
> This match though had so many ups and downs where it felt like I was hammered and trying to do a headstand. I liked the start with the focus on the knee, the brawling with the coffee cup and chair spots made me laugh in a good way, and some of the cage match was pretty decent, and the ending was a nice visual.
> 
> That being said, they keep doing the whole moves spam stuff because I guess that’s what they just want to do. I don’t know if it’s Triple H or HBK coaxing them to do it, or the fans, or themselves, but its quite tiring to the point where I just want to laugh at the absurdity of Gargano kicking out of like ten thousand of the shitty panama sunrises, it’s such a ridiculous looking finish and I think I see thousands of luchadores do the canadian destroyer better than that. They just keep going to the seemingly endless well of this stuff, and it pisses me off because both guys clearly can have great matches because I saw them have damn great matches with other opponents before, but instead decide to chuck all of that stuff out the window. It just doesn't make for good matches, especially when we've seen the match for a third time now. And it also doesn't help when it comes to making me care about your near falls or whatever said move is supposed to do. Obviously that big powerbomb Gargano did to Cole off the top rope for example should hurt Cole's back, but they moved right to something else and it was just another move.
> 
> Yet, YET, the crowd eats it up for some reason, and plenty of people praise it (including Meltzer himself), so I don’t really know what to think on it. The one thing I do hope is that this kind of thing isn’t encouraged more, because they’re going to lose me if that’s the case. I’m not even one to object to a match which is just a spotfest or a collection of moves, I’ve seen exhibition matches fitting that description that I’ve enjoyed. But when you do what I actually considered a really good build to this match (that video on this week’s NXT for this match was excellent), and go into this match with the story of this being a real serious match for both guys, yet deliver THAT kind of match, I just don’t get it. I could give this anywhere from - *** to like **3/4 depending on my mood. I'll settle in the middle though.
> 
> Please let’s not have them wrestle anymore. PLEASE.
> 
> ***


:rusevyes I love you, man.


*IO vs Candice **** *
This was tremendous from start to finish, just a wonderful match. IO is a fantastic heel, and there are few better faces then Candice. Escaltion was awesome, and it had a true feeling of hate. I love this type of match. 
*
FUCK OFF, AND HELL NO to Adam Cole vs Grappling Emote*
When Cole sold his leg I thought maybe he had gotten over his brain damage, and he was going to try to have a good match and not a bullshit EPIC. But goddamn it, he blew it. Like, yeah he sold it, but he also threw 15- superkicks, did a bunch of Sunrises, and did nothing to stop Emote from being the fucking worst. I can't even express how much I hate Gargano at this point, he's just painful to watch. The matches with Cien and the first Chomper matches were the peak of his career, and this is the downfall. HE THIGH SLAPPED OFF A LOW BLOW, THERE IS NO COMING BACK FROM THAT. 

Thank the good Lord Gedo for the G1 tonight and tomorrow, I need to be reminded why I love wrestling.


----------



## Dr. Middy

MEANWHILE, The A Block finals for the G1 may be the best date of the G1 yet!

*NO but Recommended - EVIL vs Lance Archer*

This was way hotter than I expected. They had a wild first few minutes, and Archer just went batshit crazy most of this match, killing everybody in sight, refs, young lions, you name it, and even pulling off a moonsault off the apron. EVIL made a nice comeback but Archer was just too much and just literally was strong enough to use that claw to prevent him from kicking out. This was great, and I’m excited to see what happens with Archer after this.

****3/4*

*YES to KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

This might have been my favorite match from KENTA all tournament. He was just a force here as he actually got Sabre to work his match rather than the usual Sabre match. I think I’ll always love the spot where Sabre just tries striking an opponent only for them to lay him out with one shot. But Kenta just destroyed Sabre all match with vicious shots, while Sabre just worked over Kenta’s arm by the end like mad. The spot where he was attempting to twist Kenta’s arm off while Kenta was just throwing huge forearms to the side of his head was amazing. This was awesome!

*****1/2*

*YES to Will Osperay vs Hiroshi Tanahashi*

You can tell that from the start there was a certain aura to this match that was different than most of the matches so far. These two had a special aura given their statures and that they haven’t met yet. 

With this just a tremendous match in almost every aspect. They were respectful early with the tests of strengths, smart and focused with how Tanahashi was continuing to utilize his dragon screw as his primary weapon to work on Osperay’s leg, and driven and inspired with how Osperay made his comebacks, giving them some extra oomph. We got some real neat counters too, I loved how Tanahashi turned an ozzcutter into a slingblade for one. Osperay though delivered a hell of a finishing stretch, sold pretty damn well, and this looked like the biggest win he’s ever gotten and he seems like a true major player sooner than later. This was spectacular in so many ways and lived up to expectations.

*****3/4*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi *

This followed more of a traditional Okada big match format, which usually still is very good, but it took its sweet time getting there. But they did a great job of pacing it earlier on and going back to Ibushi’s neck as the calling card for Okada early. Slowly they kept ramping it up, throwing stiffer and stiffer looking shots, till we got to the last say 7 minutes or so that was absolutely spectacular with some unbelievable counters and near falls. Putting in callbacks to the Jericho match was excellent, and that powerbomb counter to the dropkick was awesome. I adored the finish, with Okada kicking out of the first Kamigoye, so Ibushi basically using the best logic and just fucking did another one for the win. 

As expected, they had a tremendous match with no bullshit, and both of them were just great. Ibushi wins Block A, I wonder who wins Block B?

*****1/2*


----------



## Corey

Absolutely a *YES!* for Io vs. Candice. That was really awesome and blew away expectations. Street Profits vs. UE and the Triple Threat were really good too. I just didn't care about Cole vs. Gargano to be invested for the 51 minutes or whatever it was.


----------



## fabi1982

NXT Toronto

**** Candice vs. Io
**** Roddy vs. Dream vs. Dunne
***** Cole vs. Gargano - I dont care if people think it was "too much" or "too long" or whatever, seing the fans going for it and me enjoying most of the 50 minutes and to see what these two went trough to entertain us, I just have to give it 5 stars. I was fucking sports entertained!!


----------



## Ace

*Yes*

Mox vs Juice **** 1/4
Shingo vs Goto **** 3/4


----------



## Taroostyles

Takeover Toronto II

Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano-****

I feel like these guys worked their ass off but this was by far their weakest match. The 1st fall was solid but then Johnny just loses it intentionally for himself cause he wanted to use a chair? The next fall was anything goes, that kind of thing really takes me out of a match. The 2nd fall all the way around was the best of the match. It was straight forward and engaging. 

Where this match really come down for me is the last fall. Their attempt at being "hardcore" came off as hokey and contrived, especially with the G1 going on right now and being presented as the pinnacle of sport. They tried to do blood and guts without the blood and guts. Then they had Johnny kick out of 2 fucking Canadian destroyers in a row before Cole kicked out of one off the TOP FUCKING ROPE. I just completely lost my sense of disbelief. After that. 

The rating is for how hard the guys worked and some of this wasn't their fault entirely.


----------



## Natecore

Donnie said:


> FUCK OFF, AND HELL NO to Adam Cole vs Grappling Emote[/B]
> When Cole sold his leg I thought maybe he had gotten over his brain damage, and he was going to try to have a good match and not a bullshit EPIC. But goddamn it, he blew it. Like, yeah he sold it, but he also threw 15- superkicks, did a bunch of Sunrises, and did nothing to stop Emote from being the fucking worst. I can't even express how much I hate Gargano at this point, he's just painful to watch. The matches with Cien and the first Chomper matches were the peak of his career, and this is the downfall. HE THIGH SLAPPED OFF A LOW BLOW, THERE IS NO COMING BACK FROM THAT.
> 
> Thank the good Lord Gedo for the G1 tonight and tomorrow, I need to be reminded why I love wrestling.


Dear god this match sounds horrendously awful. The more I read about it the more hilarious it seems.

I might have to watch it for the lolz

Slapping on a low blow :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 18: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Taichi*

Awesome, hot match. No break in the action. Pacing was great. It flew by in a good way. Taichi came off like a total star.

*NJPW G1 Climax Day 18: Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson*

OK, the ending of this match made Mox look like a total dumbass. That aside, I loved this. Mox working over the leg, Juice refusing to break the rules or use the same tactics Mox did. A crappy ending, but a great story told.

Goto vs. Shingo from the same show also deserves a shout out. Really good match in it's own right.


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES* to Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi from G1 Climax


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to Io Shirai v. Candice LeRae - NxT Takeover


----------



## Shaun_27

I always try to read this thread but don't usually post, but given the controversy and opinion-splitting of the main event, I just want to highlight how good I thought Dunne vs Dream vs Strong was on that show. I fear all people will remember is Cole vs Gargano, whichever side of the fence you are on, and the rest of the card will be forgotten. But that triple threat gets a strong recommendation for me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Shaun_27 said:


> I always try to read this thread but don't usually post, but given the controversy and opinion-splitting of the main event, I just want to highlight how good I thought Dunne vs Dream vs Strong was on that show. I fear all people will remember is Cole vs Gargano, whichever side of the fence you are on, and the rest of the card will be forgotten. But that triple threat gets a strong recommendation for me.


It's hilarious to see that the only thing the vast majority of the forum cares about is the Gargano/Cole match and complaining about it. 

Meanwhile Io and Candace had one of the best women's matches in WWE/NXT in the last few years, and it's already thrown to the backseat. 

If that isn't the forum in a nutshell, I don't know what it :lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sabre-KENTA and Okada-Ibushi *YES* and 5*

Tana-Ospreay *NO* but recommended


----------



## Bryan Jericho

YES to Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole - NXT: TakeOver Toronto


----------



## DELITE

NXT Takeover: Toronto

UE vs SP ***1/4
Io vs LeRae ***3/4
*Dream vs Dunne vs Roddy** ***** - NbHR
Shayna vs Yim ***1/2
*Gargano vs Cole** ****1/4* - NbHR


----------



## Dead Seabed

Turd/10 for Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano. This was just retarded and had nothing to do with wrestling.

YES for absolutely everything Ishii did this whole G1. There's only one kind of match this man can work and fortunately for us it's the best kind.


----------



## Dmight

Cole vs Gargano NXT Takeover: Toronto. *****
Great story, great performers, great match


----------



## Ace

*Yes*

Jay White vs Naito **** 1/2

*Hell fucking No*

Gargano vs Cole - ****** 1/2
I did not watch this match nor will I ever watch this match, however hearing and seeing some of the spots from the match is enough to warrant this rating. People who enjoy rubbish like this are part of the problem. Yes, people are entitled to their opinion and likes and dislikes, but this was god awful. Not what pro wrestling should be at the highest level.

You know it's bad when it's too much for Dave Meltzer.


----------



## Mordecay

From the G1 YES to

Shingo vs Ishii
Shingo vs Goto

HELL NO to

Naito vs White

From Takeover Toronto

YES to

Candice vs Io


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Night 18

*YES* Taichi vs Tomohiro Ishii **** 1/4

*YES* Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley **** 1/4


----------



## Corey

Donnie said:


> Thank the good Lord Gedo for the G1 tonight and tomorrow, I need to be reminded why I love wrestling.


:larry

That didn't go as planned.


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> :larry
> 
> That didn't go as planned.


:mj2 :lmao That motherfucker got me good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell Yes to:

*WWE Summerslam: Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar*

Seth has never had more pressure on him than in this match. Everyone's down on him. Cold build. Good chance he could get booed out of the building. And then he has one of the best matches honestly in his career.

Brock as a beast was amazing. The different ways Seth sacrificed himself and countered Brock was amazing. The finish was amazing.

Awesome match.


On the whole Summerslam, outside the BS finish of Kofi vs. Orton was a good show. Trish vs. Charlotte was a great experience, The debut of the Fiend was amazing, and everything was solid.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Natalya Submission match for the Raw Women's title on Summerslam.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Corey

Summerslam was the best damn wrestling show of the weekend! :woo

*RAW Women's Championship Submission Match:* Becky Lynch (c) vs. Natalya - ***** (YES!)*

One hell of a physical match with some very creative submission spots and limbwork. The late addition to make it a Submission match was the perfect idea because the lack of rope breaks made this way more interesting. Can't believe how much I liked this tbh because Natty usually annoys the piss outta me. :lol Easily the best main roster women's match I feel like I've seen in ages.

*United States Championship:* AJ Styles (c) vs. Ricochet - ***** (YES!)*

Somebody tell Will Ospreay to takes notes because THAT is how you sell a leg injury! Hats way off to Ricochet for doing everything he could on one leg and making it look easy in the process. Great story in this one and a pretty amazing finish.

Charlotte vs. Trish Stratus - **** 3/4 (NO But Highly Recommended)*

This one started a bit slow but then really good the longer it went. Trish took some nasty looking bumps and the drama got real down the stretch. Trish seriously looks like she's never lost a step, I was very impressed. Finish was just a tad deflating but an otherwise excellent matchup on a short build.

*Universal Championship:* Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Seth Rollins - ***** (YES!)*

I knew these two were capable of having a really good match but I just wasn't sure we'd get it here. Thank god we did though because this was a fucking rush of adrenaline from bell to bell. Rollins hitting that curb stomp right off the bat was a shock and I didn't know how much longer it would last after that. Lesnar going after the ribs and slinging Seth around by the tape was hilarious. The frog splash through the announce table was INSANE and the finishing stretch had me on the edge of my seat. Really good PPV from the 'E!

Also as an added bonus, *YES!* for the three spears that Ziggler took! :lmao


----------



## antoniomare007

*HELL NO* to 

* Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins - Summerslam 2019, Universal Championship:*

Fuck this, I've said before that Brock's formula makes it almost impossible for any comeback to be believable because his time on top is just too damn long and dominant. But sometimes you can forgive it a little if the action is good enough, this wasn't one of those times. Fucking hated almost every decision Seth took for this match.


----------



## MC

*WWE Summerslam 11/08/2019*

*No To: Brock vs Seth ***1/4*

Decent main event. They lead into some of the worst tropes of Brock matches with unneeded kick outs of finishers mere minutes into the match and the worst trope of Seth’s matches, him hitting tons of offence that require his injured body part. In this case, his ribs. Honestly, who has injured ribs and decides to hit a frog splash through a table? Disappointing from him because I think he was a good underdog for most of the match and had some fun comebacks. It’s just his bad selling lets him down. 



Spoiler: Rest of SS ratings



--

Ricochet vs AJ was boring, yet again. AJ laying eggs against former indie names is basically like second nature. **1/2

Natalya vs Becky wasn't very good. The crowd didn't make much noise, and they lost me when they tried to copy each other's finish. **

Trish looked awful (Why do people think highly of her? Have they seen her wrestle?) and Charlotte put in a paint by numbers performance *3/4

Kofi vs Orton was good but the pacing and crowd killed it's potential. ***

Gulak vs Oney was a great showcase for what they can do on better days. ***

The rest is a blur



*NJPW G1 Climax Block A Finals 10/08/2019*

*Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4*

Great aggressive work on the neck by Lil' Kazu and a bombing closing stretch.

-
*DDT All Out Bear Garden Show 29/07*

*Yes To: Antonio Honda vs Sakura Hirota ****1/4*

This was so great. Two of the best comedy wrestlers in the world having the time of their lives, with the added addition of Hirota’s children being in the ring alongside her due to her not wanting to leave them backstage. It’s so fun to watch. Having to do everything slowly to avoid making loud noises that scare the children 

*DDT Beer Garden Fight 2019 ~ DAMNATION Day ~ 02/08*

*No But Highly Recommend: Nobuhiro Shimatani vs. Shuji Ishikawa vs. Tetsuya Endo ***3/4*

This was so, so good. Elevated by the crowd getting behind Nobu when he gets his time to shine helps but the sequences between Ishikawa and Endo were just great. Nobu not being taken seriously in the beginning, just being a side character then turning it around near the end was a great journey.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Summerslam was... kinda MEH.

*AJ Styles vs Ricochet - ****

*Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar - ***1/4*

*Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - **3/4*

*Trish Stratus vs Charlotte - ***1/2*

Was really entertained for the most part despite noticing that there were parts of the match where it was messy and Trish looked sloppy. But as a one off exhibition type match, I had a lot of fun watching this.

*NO but Recommended - Becky Lynch vs Natayla*

Found this to be actually really fun. They were quite physical at times and had a much different layout than most women's matches on the main roster, so it was nice for them to be able to do a submission match at all and kind of have some uniqueness to it. I really enjoyed this a lot and it was arguably my MOTN.

****3/4*

Meanwhile, Final B Block night was not as good as the A Block, but still quite fun! Only the finals remain!

*NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Day 18*

*YES to Taichi vs Tomohiro Ishii*

Taichi when he wants to turn things on, is pretty damn great. He was astounding in this match, right from the opening bell when he surprised Ishii and nearly finished him with a flurry of offense. These two eventually just had a banger of a match with bombs galore, and it was awesome to see them continue to have damn good chemistry with one another (and really, who doesn’t have good chemistry with Ishii these days?). The crowd meanwhile was just going insane, which certainly helped. This ruled, and Ishii finishes with a hell of a tournament.

*****1/2*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley*

Much more of a traditional match, but still well done. Juice was a star here again, playing a tremendous babyface throughout, selling during the STF Moxley did amazingly, and I adored when they did the spot when he bit Moxley’s earring off as a callback and some revenge for the first match. Moxley did well here, he was definitely more heelish given the feud, and Juice costing Moxley was predictable, but it was done well. Good match!

******

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Hirooki Goto*

Just an epic hoss fight full of tremendous back and forth BOMBS. These two just started out hot and kept ramping it up, and god those last like 5 minutes of this match was just sublime to watch. If anything, they got a bit overzealous with some of the near falls, but I’m almost perfectly fine with ignoring it because the bombs they threw at one another looked so damn great and were so forceful. Hell of a match!

*****1/2*

*YES to Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito*

Man the air went out of the crowd when White won didn’t it?

The match was very good by the end. Naito looked more urgent this time around which was nice given circumstances. They had some great reversals and the like near the end of the match, and they did a good job really making it a mystery who would win in the end. Cool for White to win it I suppose. 

******


----------



## Ace

Jay and Kota are awesome.

*Hell fucking YES*

Kota Ibushi vs Jay White *****+

Absolutely brilliant storytelling, it was a wild ride start to finish and for a moment towards the end I thought Jay was going over. Which is impressive considering it was almost a given Kota would win. Usually fuckery takes away from the match but it added to the drama and my enjoyment of the match.

I don't even smoke and I feel like smoking after watching it. One of the few matches I will watch back, I loved it that much.


----------



## MC

*NJPW G1 Climax 29 Finals 12/08*

*Yes To: Jay White vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4*

I don't think there has been a final in this mould since Goto vs Makabe. Not in terms of what happens, just the pure face vs the pure scummy, cheating heel dynamic. And it works perfectly. White more than proves his worth in this spot with his excellent performance. Not only his work on the leg but his selling for Ibushi. Him dropping like a sack of potatoes from Ibushi's slap was so fulfilling. Ibushi selling is the the usual flaw but he makes up for it by just being that pure source of energy that's hard to root against.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW G1 Climax Final

*YES* Kota Ibushi vs Jay White **** 1/4


----------



## y2prsn

NJPW G1 Climax Final

YES Kota Ibushi vs Jay White **** 1/4


----------



## Donnie

*Taichi vs Ishii *****
Ishii beat the fuck out of Lord Taichi, and the Lord fought back and gave us a banger. :banderas

*Goto vs Shingo ***3/4
*Sexy Dragon Man vs Old Samurai, sounds like a weird movie you might find at 3am. Well, this wasn't weird, but it was a fucking movie fight scene come to life. SO many gross shots from these two, and I admit to gritting my teeth on a few. Just a super fun match. 

*Naito vs Jay White **** *
:mj2 Despite the outcome breaking my spirit, this was really bloody good. Naito bought it as he does in big matches, and shut some doubters up harper) But the true star of this was Jay White :banderas Goddamn, is this rat face knife fucker SUCH a tremendous heel. His control work is fantastic with how focused he is on the body part, and his shit talking is great. He also kills it on the comebacks because he dies on everything. The finishing run was :cozy and that last set of counters was immense. The ending broke my heart, though :mj2 

*
Jay White vs Kota Ibushi ****3/4*
Jay White was already solidified as one of the best in the world in my eyes, but Goddamn did he shut everyone all his naysayers up, and make them Breathe with the Switchblade. From showing up with the entire BC (including that weird brother of Tama and Tree, whose name I don't know) to being forced to fight Kota like a man, to then trying to cheat his way out of it only to have to do it one his own, was incredible storytelling. The match itself was fantastic, and the only thing holding it back was Kota not selling, because he doesn't sell. Other than that, I adored this SO much. White's control segment was :yoda The striking exchanges were great, and both guys threw some BOMBS. The final 10 minutes were excellent, and once again the counters in the final stretch were immense. I bit HARD on the near falls, and I really thought it was over at least 3 times during it. Just a wonderful match to cap off a killer G1.


----------



## Corey

*G1 Finals:* Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Amazing match and an amazing story. Matches and performances like this from Jay White still make me wonder how people can be so lukewarm on him. Vicious attack on the leg, great suplexes, incredible twists in momentum and counters down the stretch, etc. I was surprised that Ibushi didn't completely abandon selling the leg. It was pretty solid all around in that aspect and I was happy it was a constant story. Blade Runner down the stretch made me gasp thinking it may be over soon afterward.  Probably the best match of the tournament because of what was at stake. It's right there with Naito/Shingo.

Gedo yelling "you're rying to me!" after Ibushi won was hilarious too :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW G1 Climax Finals: Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi*

Great, emotional match. Interference and all.


----------



## Disputed

Yes to Kota Ibushi vs Jay White


----------



## looper007

Yes To

Ospreay vs Tanashasi G1 **** 1/2
Okada vs Ibushi G1 *****
Moxley vs Juice G1 **** 1/2
Ibushi vs White G1 ***** 1/2

Also ***** for that Kenta heel turn and Shibata coming back. Best heel turn in years for me.

Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae Takeover Toronto ****1/2- Best women's match in WWE since Asuka vs Ember for me. Io is a superstar. Best match on the card too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

White vs. Ibushi gets the full 5 from me. Yes.







You will give Jay White his flowers.


----------



## Ace

RainmakerV2 said:


> White vs. Ibushi gets the full 5 from me. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will give Jay White his flowers.


 The haters can fuck off, the bandwagon is long gone. They can go breath with Yoshi Hashi.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Jay White vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 29 Finals*

Ibushi’s second straight G1 finals match was around a similar length, but completely different when it comes to the match itself. 

Jay White had the performance of his career here. From the smug and cocky attitude he had from the start when all of Bullet Club came out, he played it up so well. The entire beginning of the match was simple, Ibushi’s ankle was damaged and although he tried to do his normal moves, White was always a step ahead of him and continually targeted said ankle. Most of the time he wasn’t even cheating, he was just so calculated and great at his game plan to where you could easily hate him even when he was playing by the rules. But when needed he still tried to weasel his way into a win, whether that be with Gedo's help (who's dismissal by Rocky was great), or a low blow by shoving Ibushi into the ref.

Although he isn't to Ibushi's ability, he still hung with Ibushi all the way to the end, matching him in bombs and near falls, and really only not being able to measure up in striking ability. The final third or so was just wonderful, and really the only reason I’m not going to give this five is because while Ibushi’s selling for the most part was done quite well, it was inconsistent at points and it took a bit away. That being said, Ibushi’s performance was just as great, especially the emotional performance. 

This was a wonderful, fabulous match with a tremendous story and an oh so satisfying finish. 

*****3/4*


----------



## Ace

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> *YES to Jay White vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: G1 Climax 29 Finals*
> 
> Ibushi’s second straight G1 finals match was around a similar length, but completely different when it comes to the match itself.
> 
> Jay White had the performance of his career here. From the smug and cocky attitude he had from the start when all of Bullet Club came out, he played it up so well. The entire beginning of the match was simple, Ibushi’s ankle was damaged and although he tried to do his normal moves, White was always a step ahead of him and continually targeted said ankle. Most of the time he wasn’t even cheating, he was just so calculated and great at his game plan to where you could easily hate him even when he was playing by the rules. But when needed he still tried to weasel his way into a win, whether that be with Gedo's help (who's dismissal by Rocky was great), or a low blow by shoving Ibushi into the ref.
> 
> Although he isn't to Ibushi's ability, he still hung with Ibushi all the way to the end, matching him in bombs and near falls, and really only not being able to measure up in striking ability. The final third or so was just wonderful, and really the only reason I’m not going to give this five is because while Ibushi’s selling for the most part was done quite well, it was inconsistent at points and it took a bit away. That being said, Ibushi’s performance was just as great, especially the emotional performance.
> 
> This was a wonderful, fabulous match with a tremendous story and an oh so satisfying finish.
> 
> *****3/4*


 My favorite spot of the year and one of my all time favorites is when Ibushi went kill mode and challenged Jay to hit him. Jay knew it was a bad idea and was hesitant but he had to hit him. Amazing spot.

That and when Jay collapsed to prevent Ibushi hitting him with the boomayae. It wasn't from fatigue like Kenny against Okada but out of self preservation..

And what an asshole, this dude said no Gedo - one one one the night before to Ibushi only to bring the entire BC and Gedo :lmao


----------



## Illogical

Yes to Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar @ SummerSlam


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kota Ibushi v. Jay White, G1 Climax 29 Finale - **** ¾ (YES !)*

A G1 match that finally surpassed Ishii/Moxley. This was really a banger.


----------



## SHIRLEY

GCW Joey Janela's Escape From LA

All recommended.


----------



## Disputed

A few from the G1 I finally got around to

Yes to 
Shingo vs Naito 
Shingo vs Ishii
Ospreay vs Tanahashi
Ospreay vs ZSJ

From Takeover Toronto

Yes to Shirai vs LeRae 
No but recommended to Dunne vs Dream vs Strong
A very hesitant recommendation to Cole vs Gargano if youre ok with ridiculous bullshit kickouts, which I am

From Summerslam

No but recommended to Ricochet vs AJ Styles
Yes to Lesnar vs Rollins


----------



## NastyYaffa

Was out of town for the weekend, so I did some catching up yesterday, still got loads of G1 to watch though.

Shingo/Naito, Moxley/White, Ishii/Yano -- all very, very good. Close, but not quite getting nominations from me. ***3/4 for all 3.

I watched everything from TakeOver except the last 2 matches. Candice/Io was the best out of the stuff I watched (***1/4). :lmao definitely not bothering to watch Cole & Gargano do their shitty ass usual match for an hour

SUMMERSLAM was rock solid from start to finish. Becky/Natalya was very surprising w/ how good it ended up being -- an absolute BANGER w/ good struggle & all around great usage of the submission stipulation. ***3/4

Ziggler vs. Goldberg was soooo much fun as an overall package. ***3/4

One nomination from last nights watchings:

*Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar - *****

I loved & hated Rollins' performance at the same time. I loved everything about it & the whole match lay-out, except for his complete lack of mid-section selling during his comeback bursts. If he had sold them during those awesome comebacks of his, I think this could've been a top-10 for the year candidate, but alas, it is what it is. Still an absolutely great match though. Easily one of Rollins' best ones ever.


----------



## Taroostyles

Jay White vs Kota Ibushi G1 Final-*****

While I don't think it was the best of the tournament overall as Ospreay/Okada and Naito/Shingo I preferred on 1st viewing, this might be the smartest well wrestled match I've seen in a long time. 

It was such a classic loveable babyface vs dastardly heel dynamic and the crowd was bloodthirsty for White to lose and Ibushi to win at the same time. I thought the way they handled the involvement of BC and Gedo was smart and actually helped the heat.

The finishing stretch was great and really had me thinking it was over a few times before it actually was. They went just the right amount of time and nothing felt like overkill. Everything had purpose and felt important. 

In terms of G1 finals matches it wasn't better than Omega/Goto, Omega/Naito, or Tana/Ibushi but it certainly belongs in the same breath as those matches.


----------



## Groovemachine

Was away from home over the weekend so had to have a MASSIVE catch up on Monday. I am saturated by wrestling haha. To be honest, it may have affected some of my ratings, as I think I simply watched way too much in one sitting. The sacrifices we make to stay current!

*Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax Day 17 - ****1/2*

~ Gah, this was SO GOOD. The dropkick into the sitout powerbomb pretty much made me fall off the sofa. I was so into this, this was my jam.

*Street Profits vs Undisputed Era - NXT Takeover: Toronto 2019 - ***3/4

Roderick Strong vs Velveteen Dream vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT Takeover: Toronto 2019 - ***3/4

Io Shirai vs Candice Lerae - WWE NXT Takeover: Toronto 2019 - ****1/4*

~ SUCH a good piece of business here. Shirai is rocking her heel role, and her arrogance after any flashy move is exactly how any heel high-flyer should act. Candice looked like a million bucks here, looking so strong from kicking out of the moonsault and then fading in the submission. I haven't watched much of Candice in NXT; does she regularly do the swinging neckbreaker off the ropes? If not, that was a frickin neat shoutout to Joey Ryan and the Duff Drop/Moustache Ride.

*Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano - 2 out of 3 Falls - WWE NXT Takeover: Toronto 2019 - *****

~ A multi-tiered 50 minute+ match is pretty hard to rate, as there were sections that totally ruled (Cole's early selling of the leg was beautiful), but then sorely derailed (move spamming, and those complete no-sells of the kendo sticks, urgh!). Ultimately, I was invested for the whole thing, and the stakes felt huge when it went to the Cage of Death. Aside from the gripes, I was entertained, and it provided a great spectacle. Not the best NXT match ever, as some have alluded to, but certainly not offensive.

*Jay White vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax Finals - *****

~ Maybe this is where the burnout really kicked in. I loved all the 'shenanigans' in this as it set the stage for a "Kota vs The World' storyline during the match, and it was never overbearing. Gedo's shit-eating grin when he came back out was priceless. White played his role to perfection, and Ibushi was Ibushi, but I guess the action didn't step up into fifth gear for me. Perhaps I'll watch it again when I'm feeling fresher.


----------



## MC

*wXw AMBITION 11 08/08/2019*

*Yes To: Tyson Dux vs. Yuki Ishikawa ****1/4*

Tyson Dux is a name I’ve seen around but never really checked him out, so I’m glad I was able to. And boy, was I impressed. It could just be working with Yuki FN Ishikawa but I would be lying if I said I didn’t want to see more of him after this match. This was excellent. Some of the early mat sections were great. There was one hold where Ishikawa would just wrench box of Dux’s arms until he had to go to the ropes. Loved how Dux would add that little crank to the holds he was putting on, like his Fujiwara Armbar where he would dig his elbow into the armpit area to apply more pressure. The striking was good - stiff and used effectively. Dux’s ground and pound, in particular, was used to great effective to knock Ishikawa silly in order to break an ankle pick that he was trying to lock on from below. There was one really great tease for the tap out when Ishikawa locked on the knee bar for a really extended amount of time with Dux selling it really well afterwards, too. Ishikawa reversing the armlock attempt with a roll into the chickenwing was a real great finish which summed up one of the best defensive mat wrestlers in history to a tee.


----------



## Bruce L

Playing some more catch-up, with *YES* votes for the following:

- Okada/Ibushi (G1 Night 17)

- Tanahashi/Ospreay (G1 Night 17)

- Naito/Shingo (G1 Night 14)

- Ishii/Shingo (G1 Night 16)

- Mr. Touchdown/Dasher Hatfield (Chikara, Once Upon a Beginning)

- Ishii/Robinson (G1 Night 10)

- Archer/Ospreay (G1 Night 1)

- Shirai/LeRae (TakeOver Toronto)

- Tanahashi/Ibushi (G1 Night 13)

- EVIL/Ospreay (G1 Night 13)

- Okabayashi/Dylan James (Champions Carnival)

- Okada/SANADA (G1 Night 13)

- Dream/Strong/Dunne (TakeOver Toronto)

- Ibushi/White (G1 Final)

- Goto/Shingo (G1 Night 18)

- Dasher Hatfield/Boomer Hatfield (Chikara, Aniversario: Scotch Mist)

- Gresham/Takeda (Josh Barnett's Bloodsport)

- Ishii/Taichi (G1 Night 18)

- Taichi/Ishii (Dominion)

- Smith/Kross (Josh Barnett's Bloodsport)

- Street Profits/O'Reilly & Fish (TakeOver Toronto)

- The North/Rascalz (Impact, aired 8/2)

- Air Wolf/A-Kid (Chikara, Once Upon a Beginning)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew Gulak vs Oney Lorcan for the Cruiserweight title on the 205 Live (8/13/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Donnie

*Roman Reigns vs Buddy Murphy ***3/4*
Holy Shit what a banger this turned out to be! Roman rules as the ACE of SD as he makes a guy in 20 minutes. He let Buddy shine, and sold like death for him. Buddy was INCREDIBLE! Like, I already knew he was from watching all his work, but this was a star making performance. The final 5 minutes were tremendous! I bought that Brainbuster hook line and sinker. Roman obliterating Buddy with the spear that turned them both inside out was :banderas


----------



## zaqw222222

No but recommended Roman Reigns vs Buddy Murphy from this week's Smackdown. Solid TV match


----------



## Taroostyles

Styles/Rollins MITB-****1/2 

Easily the best main roster match all year just ahead of Bryan/Kofi.

G1 Night 18 

Goto/Shingo-****1/2 

Just about the best 15 minute hoss battle you'll find. This was like a slightly less crazy version of the Shingo and Ishii match. It wa so well put together and everything they did out there mattered. Crowd was nuclear for both guys, another 5-10 on the climax and this might have been MOTT. 

White/Naito-****1/2 

Now I know alot of people have called this underwhelming and when you compare it to some other block final matches or even Okada/Ibushi from A block it's not quite at that level. But because of the outcome I think people are really not giving it it's just due. The execution was great and the finishing stretch was built incredibly well. I do see how Naito not kicking out after the 1st blade runner bothers some but that move had been supremely protected so I get it. But yeah this was great even though not in the top 10 of the tourney.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still catching up, ALMOST THERE LADS.

KENTA vs. ZSJ - ***3/4

*Ibushi vs. Okada - **** - YES!*

Quite similar to Okada's excellent match vs. SANADA in that it builds so excellently from the opening minutes to the molten hot action that was the last 5. Okada's performance was real spirited overall, with him showcasing great cocky ace work in the beginning, and then showing some somewhat rare pure fire later on in the bout. Ibushi's performance is wonderful as well -- as in the great match vs. Tana, he brings his pure passion here into everything he does, and it translates perfectly. What a fantastic match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Double post, but let's get it anyways boys

*Ibushi vs. White - ****1/2 - YES!*

I actually watched this two times in a row, just because of how in awe I was of the whole thing after the 1st viewing. There's so much that I loved about it, or actually, I could just say that I loved EVERYTHING about it, tbh. Even the entrances are amazing with White & the entire Bullet Club being together, and then Ibushi walking down all alone to the ring to see that corner of pure evil. White has been a tremendous piece of shit all tournament long, and it all showed again here w/ a fantastic performance -- his trashtalk was awesome & I can't praise his facial expressions enough. The moment where he triggers Ibushi into that classic Ibushi murder-mode w/ that slap was so epic, and a major part in why was the tremendous character work by White with those facial expressions. The Gedo run-in is done masterfully too, with it adding lots of more heat to the already super-heated battle, and then his whole tournament long shtick paying off with Ibushi kicking his head off & Rocky carrying him out of the ring. AMAZING STUFF. Really felt like a proper climax to the tournament that G1 29 had been. Ahh, so good! There's so much more I could say about it, but let's just sum this up by saying it's the NJPW MOTY & a bonafide G1 (& NJPW) classic.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Stardom x Stardom

Wonder of Stardom
*YES* Jungle Kyona vs Arisa Hoshiki **** 1/4









This was after Jungle did a sit down muscle buster and I thought Arisa might be dead


----------



## MC

*Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2019 Day One 17/08*

*No But Recommend: Jungle Kyona vs. Utami Hayashishita ***1/2*

Utami with new gear (I think) that’s not pure red is weird. I like it though. This match is practically all Utami after the opening exchanges which rocks. Hard strikes to kick off, both giving off a madly intense vibe with the force they put behind simple things like the drops kicks, one of which transitioned well into the Utami hitting a backbreaker on the apron which then becomes the focus of the match. Utami after dropping Kyona back-first on the apron is a killer. Bring out the STOs, the Judo throws the nasty dropkicks to the lower back which made for an awkward fall for Kyona. Kyona’s hope spot is good, she sells the back well enough once she let go of the single leg boston crab. Then the finish has a good payoff to the back work. So overall a very good match. Can’t go wrong with this. 

*No But Highly Recommend: Kagetsu vs. Konami ***3/4*

I love that they had a portion of the match where they worked it like they were Maeda and Yamazaki with stand up, gauging for distance and kicks/blocks, etc. It was brief was it was nice. I thought that they combined their styles well. With Kagetsu being the quicker, flasher one that’ll cheat and use evil antics whilst Konami will grind you down with her great technique on the mat along with her strikes. Which does lead to some nice sequences like the Konami strike flurry into Kagetsu locking on the cross-armbreaker into a Kimura. There was a lovely exchange of arm wringers into Triangle Lancers for the finish as well, which was a good end to the match. Not a patch of their match last year but for the first main event of the GP, this was well worked and still an awesome match. 


Really need to watch the Stardom x Stardom show before the rest of the Five GP shows screws that from my viewing priority.


----------



## DELITE

I can finally watch Summerslam :/

Becky Lynch vs Natalya **3/4
Styles vs Ricochet **1/4
Owens vs McMahon **
Flair vs Trish ***1/4 (Trish has had better match than Styles or Ricochet IMHO lol)
Kingston vs Orton ***
Rollins vs Lesnar ***1/2

poor Summerslam, wasted time...


----------



## MC

*WWE NXT Takeover: Toronto II 10/08/2019*

*No But Recommend: Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai ***1/2*

Heel Io was definitely a step up because whilst Io delivered in the matches she felt like a way inferior Kairi Sane. The aggressive manner in how Io targeted the neck of LeRae was so good. Nice use of her varied submissions, tons of kicks and even a german suplex. LeRae sold well enough although I think she didn't bring much offensively. Great finish too.

*No To: Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) vs. The Undisputed ERA (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) **1/2*

The styles differences made for a good match on paper but I don't think it will lead to a good match. The start out of the match really stood out as ordinary. Not much to sink your teeth into. A few sequences felt pretty awkward and slow. The match started getting better once Era started to work on the ankle of Ford but it didn't lead to anything long term and then the match just ended. So I was ultimately left disappointed. Shame. 

*No To: Velveteen Dream vs. Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong ****

Very ambitious match. They did away with the only two people in the ring at a time trope. Some of the sequences didn't come across well but a ton of them did, like the Dream elbow/coast to coast thing. The finish was great as well.

*No To: Shayna Baszler vs. Mia Yim **1/2*

Well, this is the Shayna show. Yim had zero fire to her, her selling was non-existent, unlike Baszler who’s selling was great, and she was pretty much a lump. Yim can have great matches, with Baszler in fact but this was a let down from her. I loved Baszler though. Great selling, I adored her switching up her finishing choke from her arm to the leg due to her arm, good work on the arm. Just needed a better Yim showing. 

*Definitely No To: Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano **

The first fall was decent, much better than I've previously seen from either guy in a while. Cole’s selling was good at the start but he then started using the bad leg to hit moves that he really shouldn't be doing with the bad leg, so disappointing from him there. Gargano pretty much offered nothing. His leg work was fine but you never really believed that he'd get the tap so why bother? The finish came out of nowhere though. The second fall was the usual boring WWE plunder brawl where they walk and punch each other, move and repeat. And all the usual table and barricade spots. Yawn. None of the leg work in the first fall mattered, nor was it sold or mentioned again. So disjointed. The third fall was pretty much everything I expected. Excess on top of excess. Unnecessary near falls. Totally contrived spots on to egregious level. Just bad. 

The match overall was pretty bad. The first fall as decent and was a good catalyst for the rest of the match but they pretty much abandoned everything they set up and started going back in the “we're the best in the world” cloud. The final fall was gross. This was very much a disjointed match that went way too long between two guys who aren't very good, so like their other matches but better.

---
*Stardom X Stardom 10/08/2019*

*Yes To: Arisa Hoshiki vs Jungle Kyona ****1/4*

Awesome match. Great mix of intense, stiff offence from Kyona and scrappy, drama from Hoshiki. One of the better finishing stretches of Hoshiki's, too! The work on the leg, whilst brief, was well expected and Hoshiki sold accordingly. The crowd was super into it which always helps. And it kept my interest from start to finish.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Buddy Murphy on the Smackdown (8/20/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ariya Daivari/Mike Kanellis/Angel Garza/Tony Nese/Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher/Akira Tozawa/Humberto Carrillo/Isaiah Scott/Oney Lorcan Elimination Tag match on the 205 Live (8/20/19) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Buddy Murphy vs. Daniel Bryan - YES!*

Fantastic. Bryan is incredible punishing Murphy - his trashtalk rules, and the little pre-match promo only added for what was about to happen. The way he started to stretch Murphy some more after he refused to give up to the LeBell Lock was so great too, and even his kicks looked & sounded harder than usual. Amazing stuff all around by him, and Murphy definitely was real good himself too. The way he pushed the pace with his explosive offense bursts was awesome, and a real great contrast to Bryan's style. They meshed so well together -- the two definitely proved to have wonderful chemistry with one another in their first meeting. An absolutely terrific underdog story w/ superb energy all the way through. *****1/4*


----------



## DELITE

WWE Smackdown 8/20

Buddy Murphy vs Daniel Bryan ***3/4 - No but recommended

G1 Climax Tag 8
Moxley vs Takagi ***3/4
White vs Cobb **** - No but highly recommended
Naito vs Ishii ***3/4


----------



## DELITE

NXT 8/21
Killain Dain vs Matt Riddle **** - No but highly recommended 
Go watch that brawl!


----------



## Corey

*BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship:* Yuji Okabayashi (c) vs. Takuya Nomura _(BJW 7/21)_ ***** (YES!)*

Great title match. Hella physical and intense. You knew it had to be at least 80 degrees in that building with how much sweat was flying off of those guys like 10 minutes into the match.  Really good work on the left arm by Nomura but big Yuji is just TOO STRONG. Liked pretty much everything about this with the only minor quibble being how long Yuji took to go up top for the 2nd splash attempt. Felt a tad flat but otherwise quality stuff.


----------



## MC

*WWE Smackdown 20/08*

*No To: Buddy Murphy vs Daniel Bryan **3/4*

A fun match but lacking any real standout moments unlike the Roman match. Standard stuff.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YEEEES *to 

*Yuji Okabayashi vs Takuya Nomura - Strong Heavyweight Title BJW 7/21/19 
*
A motherfucking war







this goes for 22 minutes and by the end you feel these two have gone through an hour of devastation. So in the weeks leading up to this match these two had close to 9 tag matches against each other were Okabayashi - the more experienced, and more importantly, way stronger wrestler - pinned or submitted Nomura in the first 6 ones, mostly by using the Argentine Backbreaker. Slowly but surely though, the Young Gawd began to find cracks in the champ, after working the left arm for a bunch of matches, he finally did it, he made Okabayashi tap out. From then on they had more matches were things leveled up, and Nomura got other Ws by doing the same shit: destroy the big man's left arm.

So, the title match finally happens and what do we get? Well, exactly what we should get: Okabayashi fending off the young kid by beating the shit out of him and Nomura doing everything in his power to work that damn arm. The match takes it's time, it's not a barn burner from the get go, it builds and it builds just like their tag matches. And boy does it pay off. I think the mics were shitty because you could tell the Osaka crowd was more into it than what it sounded once the 2nd half of the match starts kicking in, but I was fine with it to be honest. Another MOTYC for Yuji, who is having a fucking monster 2019. And Takuya? Well, young gawd is young gawd for a reason


----------



## SHIRLEY

Aug 8th	Timothy Thatcher	Yuki Ishikawa	Rematch	Toronto	WXW	4*

*NO* but highly recommended

WALTER-Sekimoto was also good.


----------



## Dr. Middy

DammitC said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Buddy Murphy on the Smackdown (8/20/19) episode.
> 
> I gave that very good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a YES to Ariya Daivari/Mike Kanellis/Angel Garza/Tony Nese/Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher/Akira Tozawa/Humberto Carrillo/Isaiah Scott/Oney Lorcan Elimination Tag match on the 205 Live (8/20/19) episode.
> 
> I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


Woah was it that good? I was gonna check out that episode when I heard about that match.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Woah was it that good? I was gonna check out that episode when I heard about that match.


Yea, it was a very fun watch for a 205 Live main-event! :drose

I was thinking about making a review for that match anyway since I thought it deserved one, so I'll just do it now here before I lose interest on a later time 



Spoiler: Review



Okay, first of all, I have to acknowledge what happened before the match officially began. Jack Gallagher bringing out the 5 umbrellas so his partners can go to each corner to dive off the top rope on to their opponents was entertaining as hell! I don't think I've seen anything like that before :lmao 

Now with that being said, I thought this match was booked pretty damn well given how lengthy it was considering the Elimination stipulation. This is going to be a lengthy read because there was plenty of cool shit that happened during this match :sundin

I'll start off with the competitors who didn't last very long.

Even though Akira Tozawa had the shortest elimination compared to everyone else in this match, he was still given some time to shine by taking out the heels using his exciting offense with such limited spotlight. I wasn't that fond of Tozawa being the 1st one eliminated considering how he's my 2nd favorite cruiserweight on the show (behind Drew Gulak), and that Mike Kanellis was the one who did it too (since he's my least favorite cruiserweight on the show); but I'll forgive since they had Jack Gallagher (who's my 3rd favorite cruiserweight) eliminate him immediately afterwards via vicious Headbutt :lol

Plus, Kanellis made Tozawa run to his side of the ring via Irish Whip; which ended up knocking Gallagher off the apron. This caused Tozawa to get distracted momentarily, which led to his early elimination. This is important because Tozawa just beat Gallagher on the previous episode, but that match had a somewhat controversial finish since Gallagher's foot was touching the bottom rope for a moment before the 3 count. Brian Kendrick was clearly seen cheering on Tozawa during the 3 count, but he was banging the mat along with the bottom rope with his hands while doing so. This ended up causing Gallagher''s foot to be knocked off the bottom rope (and the referee obviously didn't see it during those short couple of seconds). They pulled this finish off pretty damn well since it looked like Kendrick did it unintentionally (which I believe it was by accident) since he was clearly seen supporting Tozawa there, but there's a small chance that he intentionally did that to screw over Gallagher; which could be a way to get revenge on him for betraying him last year (along with Gulak) back when he was still a heel.

There ended up being a backstage segment later on during this match where Tozawa confronted Gallagher for inadvertently causing his elimination. Kendrick was also there to blame Gallagher for screwing his partner over. Gallagher ended up telling Tozawa that he actually has a problem with Kendrick for (unintentionally) knocking his foot off the bottom rope the previous week, which allowed Tozawa to pick up the win. As a result, Kendrick challenges Gallagher to a match next week on 205 Live (which will be babyface vs babyface) while Tozawa looks at Kendrick suspiciously after hearing about his tainted victory from the previous episode. 

Basically, I thought Tozawa's elimination was a good way to further this mini-storyline between Tozawa, Gallagher, and Kendrick. There's a slight chance that maybe Kendrick turns heel on Tozawa later on since maybe he'll realize that his friend no longer wants his help during future matches. I do want the friendship with Tozawa and Kendrick to last longer though since I do love how they came a long way from being bitter enemies back in early 2017 (while also having some violent matches with each other) to being close friends in late-2019. Plus, I do appreciate the fact that Gallagher and Kendrick aren't automatically friends just because they're both babyfaces since the former did help Gulak ambush the latter for that betrayal last year. 

There's also the fact that Kanellis getting one elimination on Tozawa (before getting eliminated by Gallagher afterwards) keeps him from being a useless and irrelevant name in this match. He got to have his moment for a few seconds at least. That slight disappointment with my favorite in Tozawa being eliminated by Kanellis was quickly compensated with another favorite of mine getting rid of him afterwards.

Moving on to Tony Nese, it turns out that Drew Gulak was the one who recruited him to his team as the captain; which is surprising because Nese was Gulak's recent challenger for the Cruiserweight title last month. Plus, Nese is a babyface who ended up being put on the team full of HEELS. The reason why Gulak recruited him to his team is because he wants to take advantage of the fact that Nese stated that he wants to do whatever it takes to become the Cruiserweight Champion again, and he wants to exploit Nese's determination by using his abilities against the babyface team. 

The way Nese wrestled throughout this match was pretty fucking interesting. Throughout the early portions of the match, Nese wrestled as a babyface. There was a certain point where Angel Garza was baiting the babyfaces with a taunt and he managed to get the referee distracted by them, which gave the heels the opportunity to stomp on Humberto Carrillo in their corner. However, Nese decided to hop off the apron and refused to take part in the dirty assault on Carrillo behind the referee's back (as Nigel McGuinness pointed out, who's always a treat to listen on commentary); which was a babyface decision. There was another point later on in the match where Gallagher was punching Nese in the corner, but was stopped when Ariya Daivari pulled Gallagher's arm toward the top rope to knock him off Nese; which was done behind the referee's back since Gulak had him distracted. Nese quickly responded by telling the heels that he didn't need their help at all, which was another babyface move.

However, Nese slowly started to wrestle as a heel in the later parts of the match since his offense gradually became more stiff/aggressive as the time progressed, he was eventually trash-talking/taunting more in a cocky manner, and he looked more visibly frustrated as his elimination was coming near. I'm starting to believe that Nese may turn heel soon since he'll probably get more desperate to hold the Cruiserweight title once again, and that he'll be less hesitant to use dirty tactics in order to win his future matches.

As for Ariya Daivari, he did a very good job being the annoying heel throughout this match. He played a major part in getting the likes of Jack Gallagher and Isaiah Scott eliminated since he kept interfering as the illegal man behind the referee's back. Daivari's sneaky tactics played a big role in him surviving this long in this match. Plus, Oney beating Daivari via roll-up was a nice way to make him look strong in case they want to continue featuring him as a secondary top heel in the cruiserweight division.

Isiah Scott had a pretty good performance here too! I wasn't expecting him to last as long as he did considering that he's a new name on the show, but he ended up lasting nearly a half-hour in this match! Scott had plenty of time to showcase his thrilling offense throughout the match. However, my favorite part of the main-event involving Scott is when he was destroying Garza, Gulak, and Daivari one after another within a minute with his stiff offense. This was definitely a break-out performance for Scott, and I really hope to see more of him on 205 Live :mark:

Plus, there is also a potential story they can use in the future where Scott can end up being a challenger to Gulak for the Cruiserweight title. This match was the 2nd time that Gulak has beaten Scott, so they can try doing a story where Scott just can't get the better of Gulak whenever they wrestle each other. The payoff here could be Scott eventually beating Gulak for the Cruiserweight title after a few attempts of wrestling the champion.

As for Drew Gulak, I actually got surprised that he didn't make it to the end of this match. He got eliminated fairly early than I expected him too. However, I think Gulak getting himself disqualified by attacking Oney Lorcan with a steel chair was the best way to get him eliminated (especially since the babyface team was booked to win this match). Gulak is known for his temper being a part of his competitive nature, and he took the opportunity to destroy Oney with a steel chair after realizing that he was getting way too much momentum on him. It was also a good way for Gulak to soften up Oney in a future title match in case he tries to challenge him for the Cruiserweight championship once again. I do appreciate how they didn't let the champion take the pin nor the submission for this match, so Gulak ended up getting protected here without taking a real loss here. Plus, Gulak at least got the chance to get an elimination on Scott before he eventually eliminated himself from the match.

Oney being one of the survivors of this match made sense since it's looking like he'll get a 2nd rematch with Gulak for the Cruiserweight title after taking 2 losses to him already. He was also the team captain here, so I figured that he'd end up being one of the final guys in this match anyway. Oney looked pretty strong in this match being one of the 4 guys to wrestle this main-event for nearly 40 minutes. He also managed to get 3 eliminations too (including Gulak using a steel chair on Oney to get eliminated) along with a technical victory over Gulak, so he's got a strong case in being a top babyface contender in the cruiserweight division. I thought Oney not being the guy to beat the final heel on the opposing team made sense because he already had enough eliminations already, and it probably would've been too much to have Oney get a 4th guy eliminated since Gulak already assaulted him with a steel chair a few moments before.

This finally brings me to Humberto Carrillo and Angel Garza. Apparently, both of these guys are COUSIN!! This definitely explains why their chemistry with each other was so good here whenever they wrestled in the ring throughout the entire match. I enjoyed how Garza kept outsmarting Carrillo by using dirty tactics in order to get the upper hand over him, and how Carrillo kept being resilient enough to eventually get the advantage over his cousin by out-maneuvering him later on in their exchanges. Both of these men had a great performance in this match too. They also lasted nearly 40 minutes in this match, and had plenty of entertaining wrestling exchanges throughout this contest too. I wouldn't mind seeing a competitve feud between Carillo and Garza on 205 Live at all after seeing them together in the ring here. This main-event was also a great way to boost up Carrillo's stock on this show, and this was a brilliant way for a new name in Garza to establish himself as a future top heel in the cruiserweight division. The fact that Carrillo was a survivor along with Oney (who's a potential #1 Contender for the Cruiserweight title), and that Garza was the final heel eliminated OVER Gulak (who's the Cruiserweight Champion) after lasting nearly 40 minutes in his 1st match on 205 Live is HUGE for both men!

Anyway, kudos to all 10 men for delivering an awesome Elimination Tag main-event here! Everyone added to this match in their own way. This contest totally felt like watching a traditional match on Survivor Series :clap :clap

My minor gripes would probably be how Gulak's elimination made it look like the match abruptly ended via no-contest once he used the steel chair on Oney; which was fairly confusing. Plus, I wasn't that fond of Tozawa being eliminated quickly; but I'll forgive it since Gallagher immediately eliminated Kanellis a few moments later. Plus, a reasonable gripe for some folks could be this entire match lasting nearly 40 minutes; but I don't really mind it in this case since the main-event had an Elimination stipulation and this was the first time ever that a match on 205 Live lasted the ENTIRE show. 

Honestly, I think the likes of Carrillo, Garza, Scott, and Oney had their break-out performances here :clap

Plus, there were plenty of great/cool wrestling exchanges too; which is expected in a match that is full of talented cruiserweights here 



It's worth a watch when you have the free time


----------



## SHIRLEY

Eric Ryan, Markus Crane & SHLAK vs. Jun Kasai, Takashi Sasaki & Toshiyuki Sakuda
YES and 5*

Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda
YES and 6*

Please don't watch, for your own safety. :deandre


----------



## MC

*BJW Osaka Surprise 42 ~ Strong World 2019 21/07/19*

*Yes To: Takuya Nomura vs. Yuji Okabayashi ****1/4*

The match starts off like any traditional big match, rather﻿﻿ slow and hesitant. Big feeling out process to gauge each other due to the size difference. Before they quickly start hitting big chops, and by “they, I mean Okabayashi leathering Nomura up with vicious sounding chops. Nomura got his spots in early with his hard kicks and begins to target the arm, even getting the better of the champion before falling victim to Okabayashi’s chops once again. 

Nomura’s kicks to the arm sounded great. The audio made it painfully clear how forceful the shots were. He had some nice arm submissions, like the Octopus Stretch. Which lead to a great visual of Okabayashi, with him being a giant beast of a man, being strong enough to walk to the ropes with Nomura still hanging on like a vice. Nomura kept going after the arm whenever Okabayashi﻿ went on offence. Okabayashi’s selling of the arm, for the most part, was good. Nomura throwing closed fists and giant suplexes near the end was great in a sort of “I'm getting desperate to beat him” way. Gave him something new and different to build upon in this match, with it after all being his big coming-out party. The finishing stretch with Okabayashi fight back against Nomura was good. Kinda basic with it not being as emphatic as I thought it could've been, as far as Okabayashi was concerned. Still. I thought this was a very good match. 

A hell of a Nomura performance with his great assaults on the arm, his desperation near the end when Okabayashi was getting back into it. This was his match and he more than earned it. Okabayashi was also good, even if I haven't really praised him. His selling was good, it could've easily been forgotten about and whilst his comeback felt run of the mill, it was a pretty good mill at that. His chops were brutal as always and he put over Nomura greatly. 

--
*Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 24/08/2019*

*Yes To: YAMATO vs Ben-K ****1/2*

Heated start to the match. Some good mat exchanges to open with Ben-K shooting in, YAMATO, with his MMA background, being able to block it and transitioning from his back to a keylock. YAMATO had a great grin when he bested Ben-K afterwards. Ben-K did some damage to the ribs, setting it up for the spear later in the match, once given the chance and works on it nicely with a shoulder breaker and a tight waist lock. There are some great transitions of control really early in the match, like YAMATO catching Ben-K with a guillotine choke when Ben-K tried to hit a spear on the apron which was followed up by a brutal suplex on the apron (with Ben-K landing on the corner). Which also lead to YAMATO working on the neck for some time of the match. Ben-K was much more expressive in this match than he has been before. He was pretty much a “grunt” before but he added tons more facial expressions to his game and played to the crowd more. After Ben-K hit an awesome looking spear through the ropes with YAMATO on the apron and regained control for a while, he played to the crowd to get them on his side more. I thought the match as a whole was built really well. The start of the match wasn’t slow but it tease a few big moments that’ll come later in the match (like the spear on the apron), set up the work on the ribs (by Ben-K) and the neck (By YAMATO) then as the match grew into itself, the heavy offence started to come out with awesome counters like YAMATO catching Ben-K in motion with a frankensteiner into a triangle choke and some really great strikes which you don’t really expect from Dragon Gate matches. And a simple yet really good closing stretch with a KO tease followed up by Ben-K killing YAMATO with each thing he has until he got the win. A heck of a match. It was able to make both guys looked great, YAMATO in defeat especially. Ben-K got the big win and looked great doing it. The struggles for control were well done, they didn’t go over the top with much and had a few nice wrinkles like good striking and mat work opposed to the bomb-heavy style that big-time DG matches can have.

*Yes To: R.E.D. (Big R Shimizu & Eita) vs. Natural Vibes (Genki Horiguchi & Kzy) ****1/4*

This was a violent, weapon filed match. Something you don’t see often but it was really well done from start to finish. R.E.D come equipped with ladders when they make their entrance and that quickly segways into brawling in the aisle way and then into the crowd. Which isn’t the norm for Dragon Gate match. They use the ladder well and the spots were they were falling over each other and down the stairs were fun. Once they got in the ring, the match got a bit more control but got better in a much different way. R.E.D go the extra mile to being total scum bags by cutting off Genki Horiguchi’s hair. If anyone knows Genki, he stands out by his extravagant hairstyles. His gimmick and popularity are based about the crowd chanting “H.A.G.E” meaning bald (at first as a dig then as endearment). So that was great. R.E.D got rid of KZY shortly before they got to the ring but they kept on attacking him every sign of him getting into the match. Leaving Genk isolated in the process. Geki does a great job of being the face in peril, his selling is great, totally sympathetic. R.E.D excel in their roles too. Using every trick in the book - outside help from the rest of the unit, weapons and chairs, eye pokes and rakes. Eita especially as he looks like a total slimeball that you want to see get beaten up. Kzy, when he begins getting into the match more, does just that. Kzy slamming Eita into the ladder was both cringe-worthy and satisfying, as was the Swanton off the ladders. The moment when Punch and the rest of Natural Vibes came in to fend off R.E.D was great. Normally those parts can drag the match down but after R.E.D being such a nuisance, it added to the match greatly. The whole finish with Big R hitting Otakebi (a splash) through the table from the ladder and then the Shot Putt slam was so great. Big emphatic way to end the match. Great performances from Eita and Genki. Great match.


Edit: Didn't realise it was this much until now. :lol


----------



## Corey

Michael Elgin vs. Daisuke Sekimoto _(BJW 8/24)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av65219026

Hell of a dream match. A breezy 25 minutes full of stiff strikes and big suplexes. Minor complaints are that some of Elgin's sequences are a tad repetitive and you could hear them talking to each other a couple times, but that's about it. Crowd was way into it and Elgin looks like a bonafide star. Strap the rocket to him, Big Japan!


----------



## antoniomare007

Low end *YES* to
*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Michael Elgin - BJW 24/08/19
*
When the match was announced I was legitimately curious about which side of Sekimoto we were going to see: the minimalistic one or the excessive one. Turns out we got both. First 20 minutes are just these two taking turns clubbering each other with chops, elbows, and a couple of big moves. It felt a little plodding as there really wasn't any other story besides them trying to out-macho the other one, but the strikes were fucking vicious and it felt like a big fucking fight. The last 5-6 minutes they go FULL retard with the excess, they just hit big move after big move with fighting spirit, no selling and nearfalls. And I get it, this was a big marquee match that gave Big Japan their biggest Korakuen Hall gate in 9 years, so if there was a match were they could go all out, it was this one. And to be fair, Korakuen ate it up. It's just not the kind of stuff I love to watch anymore, though I can't deny I was entertained by it.

It was the match I expected to be honest, it would've benefited by being 5 minutes shorter though, imo. I'm positive most people will like it more than me, I'm not fond of ratings but would call it a 4 stars match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders vs B Team vs O.C vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery Gauntlet match on the Raw (8/26/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

I'd rate the match a little higher if it wasn't for the stupid eliminations for the Viking Raiders and the O.C. The way they booked both teams to get eliminated was fucking awful, and I almost gave up on this match early on.

Thankfully, the rest of the match ended up being enjoyable in spite of that lame booking decision. Robert Roode and Dolph Ziggler had a pretty good performance here in this Gauntlet match. Plus, they showed very good chemistry for a thrown-together tag team. Their exchanges in the ring with the Revival and Heavy Machinery were the main highlights of the match for me.

For the record, I know that they kept calling this a "Tag Team Turmoil" match; but I'm just going to call this a Gauntlet match anyway since it's pretty much the exact same stipulation


----------



## MC

Was planning on watching the DDT show but something drew me to this. And I'm so glad I did.

*Tokyo Joshi Pro - Brand New Wrestling 3 ~ Stronger Than Anyone! ~ 25/08/2019*

*Yes To: NEO Biishiki-gun (Misao & Sakisama) vs. Miu Watanabe & Miyu Yamashita ****1/4*

Miyu Yamashita pummeled Misao early in the match with some nasty kicks, and knees to when she trapped her in the corner which was awesome. Sakisama doing the paradise lock (eat your heart out SANADA) and then sitting on Miu Watanabe was great heel work. And then baiting Yamashita to come in and move out of the way of her dropkick, which then hit Watanabe was just the tip of the iceberg. Biishiki-Gun as a duo worked well together, cutting off the ring, working so viciously on Miu’s arm. Yamashita when she came in looked top level with how smooth and finesse she is. Everything she did came across as flawless from her strikes to simple things such as snapmares. Her strike battle with Sakisama was awesome. It didn’t feel aimless or pointless, every strike had poise and painful intent behind it. Miu’s run on offence was so much fun. She has that uncanny ability to make you root for her. She had that plucky underdog offence that works so well when you have the domineering wrestlers in the match alongside you. The match got streamers after the fact and trust me, this was well earned.

*No But Recommend: Gisele Shaw vs. Natsumi Maki *****

Well, this blew my expectations out of the water. Gisele Shaw looked very awkward making her entrance and I thought she was going to be a total stiff in the ring. Even her first headlock looked so wooden but then she totally blew me away. I loved Shaw's condescending heel performance early on. When she offered a handshaw with that fake smile which slowly turned into a look of intent, I just smiled. Shaw using her size to her advantage really well, putting tons of aggression behind her offence, also blending that with her great athleticism. Her strikes in the match was actually pretty good, at one point she cut off a Natsumi Maki comeback with a nasty punch to the stomach.The selling by Natsumi Maki was very, very good and made Shaw look that much better - her screams made Shaw pulling into the corner post seam all the more painful. The attempted comebacks by Natsumi Maki were incredibly well done. They were filled with a ton of fire, they respected the size difference and was cut off at the right moments. What I think the match did well was to keep its momentum going. Even in the down points of the match, which weren’t many, they were able to recover or get back into the swing of things well. Like the “sort-of” messed up Springboard cutter. I think the finish could have been executed better. However, this was a cracking match overall with two very good performances. Both lead into each other’s strengths and made each other look great


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Blue Demon Jr. - **** - YES!*

A classic lucha bloodbath with two old men beating the absolute fuck out of one another & brutalizing each other with everything they can get their hands on. :cozy


----------



## fabi1982

Lee vs. Dijakovic - NXT weekly - ****

Just a big WOW on what Lee can do, but also a big cudos to Dijakovic. This was just a great match especially for TV!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

fabi1982 said:


> Lee vs. Dijakovic - NXT weekly - ****
> 
> Just a big WOW on what Lee can do, but also a big cudos to Dijakovic. This was just a great match especially for TV!!


The finish killed that. Took fucking FOREVER and made Lee look like a dumbass.


----------



## fabi1982

RainmakerV2 said:


> The finish killed that. Took fucking FOREVER and made Lee look like a dumbass.


I usually rate matches based on the whole match. As there were no accolades to that match I actually didnt care much about who wins and how. I just loved the match because of the intensity, the spots you dont expect such guys do and most of all the crowd eating it up like crazy


----------



## Dead Seabed

Dominik Dijaković











Croat ubermenschen killing it overseas


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki _(NJPW Royal Quest)_ ******

By god I CANNOT believe I'm recommending this match, but here we are! :lol The first 15 minutes weren't anything special. Probably nothing you'll remember from it other than Suzuki's long PK kick on the ramp. The last 15 minutes however were pretty damn good if I'm being honest. Everything after Suzuki's disgustingly loud strikes were so much fun. Suzuki in particular was just incredible throughout the whole match. The chokes, judo throws, strikes, and his beautiful ass dropkick. Okada got the piss beat out of him but his comeback wasn't as eye-roll worthy as it usually is.  Everything seemed natural and fluid instead of incredibly forced. I knew MiSu wasn't winning but I was literally SCREAMING at my tv for him to just drop Okada's ass in that Gotch piledriver. :lol Once you factor in the crowd being white hot for Suzuki and the fact that Okada didn't have a specific limb worked over that he had to no sell, I can definitely say this is worth your time.

EDIT: WALTER/Bate just went 40 minutes... FORTY FUCKING MINUTES


----------



## NastyYaffa

The catch-up continues. This time with the BRISCOES bringing me much joy :cozy

*Briscoes vs. G.O.D. - ROH Summer Supercard - ****1/2 - YES!*

I already loved their Street Fight (***3/4), but this was on another level. Amazing violence from start to finish with a natural chaotic & heated feel to it. Mark Briscoe is still a crazy bastard in 2019, Tama Tonga had a few superb spots w/ his sneaky attacks (that dropkick to Mark which sent him over the barricade + that cutter as Mark was climbing the ladder) & Jay mothafuggen' Briscoe. I recommended this match to @TJQ right after watching it, and his response was "are GOD matches allowed to be good" -- well, when you have Jay rocking the crimson mask like it's 2004 vs. Samoa Joe in a Steel Cage, then I'd say yeah, it's allowed.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ilja Dragunov vs Cesaro on NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Grizzled Young Veterans vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to WALTER vs Tyler Bate for the NXT United Kingdom title on NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster Vs. Gallus Vs. Grizzled Young Veterans - NXT UK Tag Team Championship Match - NXT Takeover Cardiff

YES to Tyler Bate Vs WALTER - WWE United Kingdom Championship Match - NXT Takeover Cardiff - This match exceeded my already high expectations that I had of this match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT UK Takeover Cardiff: Ilja Dragunov vs. Cesaro*

Ilja's breakout performance and freaking Cesaro busted out a Military Press GTS and spun Ilja 40 times. Great fight.

*NXT UK Takeover Cardiff: Gallus vs. Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Grizzled Young Veterans*

This match had a lot of modern pro wrestling tropes like inconsistent selling and some of the moves didn't connect that well. But, this match had a great crowd behind the faces, great action, and a lot of twist and turns. The last few minutes they had me fooled several times on who would actually win the match. I love it when wrestling can do that.

*NXT UK Takeover Cardiff: Tyler Bate vs. WALTER*

This match followed another modern pro wrestling trope of going REALLY FREAKING LONG. This match went 40 minutes. And usually I don't care for that.

But, this match had a great crowd. It told a great David vs. Goliath story. The action was amazing. The ebbs and flows were amazing. Just great stuff.


----------



## Corey

I will also give a *YES!* to WALTER vs. Bate. They honestly kept me pretty entertained for the 40 minutes and didn't get repetitive which was amazing. I thought the finish was super flat and I kind of hated the last 2 or 3 minutes, but everything before that was pretty damn good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Before I go to sleep, here's the August update:



> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 27 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 7 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 4 ||
> CHAOS & Kota Ibushi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Robbie Eagles vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Robbie Eagles (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Rocky Romero vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 7 ||
> DOUKI vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 6 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Titan (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 13) || YES = 5 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 19 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Dominion) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (Dominion) || YES = 8 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kazuchika Okada (Dominion) || YES = 1 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Southern Showdown) || YES = 2 ||
> *Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 11 ||*
> SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> KENTA vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> SANADA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 8 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *Jon Moxley vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> EVIL vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 13 ||*
> Jon Moxley vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 6 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jay White vs. Jon Moxley (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 14 ||*
> KENTA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 4 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 11 ||*
> KENTA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 11 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 4 ||
> *Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 19) || YES = 16 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Konami vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Dylan James vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Hyodo, Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Daichi Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine (DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Eita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold May) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Takumi Iroha (SEAdLINNNG Stay Tune) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Sareee (Sendai Girls Women's Pro Wrestling Big Show In Niigata) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. Eita (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Global Junior Tag League - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes & Mizuki Watase vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata vs. Gota Ihashi & Michael Nakazawa (DDT Pool Pro-Wrestling in Sumida Sports Health Center) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani (ZERO1 Fire Festival - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. ASUKA (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> DAMNATION vs. Urashima (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 3 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Osaka Surprise 42 ~ Strong World) || YES = 3 ||
> Kzy vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid, Masato Yoshino & Ultimo Dragon vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shuji Kondo & Takuya Sugawara (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida & Naruki Doi vs. R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 4 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Hazuki (Stardom World Big Summer in Tokyo) || YES = 1 ||
> Antonio Honda vs. Sakura Hirota (DDT Beer Garden Fight ~ ALL OUT Day ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Jungle Kyona (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 2 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Michael Elgin (BJW 24/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Miu Watanabe & Miyu Yamashita vs. NEO Biishiki-gun (TJP Brand New Wrestling 3 ~ Stronger Than Anyone! ~) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa (wXw Inner Circle 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (OTT WrestleRama 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyson Dux vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 11) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #41) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. PACO (Glory Pro Anniversary - Phoenix Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire (HMW Fight Fire With Fire) || YES = 2 ||
> Brody King vs. Darby Allin (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 4 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Air Wolf (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dasher Hatfield vs. Mark Angelosetti (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 127) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 128) || YES = 1 ||
> Boomer Hatfield vs. Dasher Hatfield (CHIKARA Aniversario: Scotch Mist) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Nick Gage (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Mance Warner vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #62) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Joe vs. Casanova Valentine (CZW Tournament of Death) || YES = 1 ||
> Contra Unit vs. Marshall Von Erich, Ross Von Erich & Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #63) || YES = 2 ||
> Alex Zayne vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Backyard Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Kings of Colosseum) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 6 ||
> Austin Theory vs. JD Drake (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Akira Tozawa (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Orange Cassidy vs. RD Evans (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 2 ||
> Bestia 666 vs. Mance Warner (MLW Fusion #68) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (MLW Fusion #69) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan & Hate Trash Disaster vs. Jun Kasai, Takashi Sasaki & Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> The Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 10 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 28 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (RAW 06/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 08/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet (Money In The Bank) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 8 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. The Forgotten Sons vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kushida (NXT 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Cesaro (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Lashley vs. Braun Strowman (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Jack Gallagher (205 Live 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT Live 26/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 1 ||
> *Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 6 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Natalya (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa, Humberto Carrillo, Jack Gallagher, Isaiah Scott & Oney Lorcan vs. Angel Garza, Ariya Daivari, Drew Gulak, Mike Kanellis & Tony Nese (205 Live 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic vs. Keith Lee (NXT 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Cesaro vs. Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 1 ||
> Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Gallus vs. Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 3 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. WALTER (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Rush vs. The Briscoes (ROH on SBG #410) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Manhattan Mayhem) || YES = 1 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Summer Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 2 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Tessa Blanchard (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 5 ||
> The North vs. The Rascalz (Impact Wrestling 02/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> AEW:
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Best Friends (Double or Nothing) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> *Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) || YES = 25 ||*
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Double or Nothing) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> Best Friends vs. Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored (Fyter Fest - The Buy In) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki (Fyter Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Darby Allin (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Laredo Kid & The Lucha Brothers vs. The Elite (Fyter Fest) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Jon Moxley (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> A Boy & His Dinosaur vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Dark Order (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Kenny Omega (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 6 ||
> The Brotherhood vs. The Young Bucks (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Arez vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes Chairo Kingdom) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes 24/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Metalico vs. Virus (CMLL Juicio Final) || YES = 1 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park, LA Park & LA Park Jr. vs. Los Ingobernables & Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes El Adios De Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Blue Demon Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. (AAA Triplemania XXVII) || YES = 5 ||


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Pac on All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc vs Joey Janela Cracker Barrel Clash match on All Out.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order vs Best Friends on All Out.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks Escalera De La Muerte match for the AAA Tag titles on All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Page vs Chris Jericho for the AEW World title on All Out.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW All Out: Joey Janela vs. Darby Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc*

Such a super innovative and crazy match. This match included:

*Tying Havoc to a chair and pouring thumbtacks down his throat.
*Janela hitting a Flipping Piledriver from the inside to the outside through a table.
*Darby using a skateboard with tacks in it.
*Darby eating shit on a Coffin Drop through a barrel on top of steel steps.

Fucking awesome match.

*AEW All Out: The Young Bucks vs. The Lucha Brothers*

Another fucking insane match. Crazy spots galore. Stupidly wicked bumps galore. Great stuff.


PAC vs. Omega was really, really good as well. Felt like it was missing something to be great though.


----------



## Dr. Middy

All Out was the most consistent show AEW has put out so far. 

*So-Cal Uncensored (Daniels, Kazarian, and Scorpio Sky) vs Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy, Luchasauraus and Marko Skunt ) - ***1/2*
*Riho vs Hikaru Shida - ***1/2*

*Chris Jericho vs Adam Page - ***1/2*

Thought Jericho looked better overall here, and Page did a good job of helping Jericho through most of the match by doing the heavy lifting and taking most of the punishment with his bumps. The blood was nice if accidental, and they had a good final few minutes. For this older version of Jericho these days, I’ll take a solid match like this as the best we’ll probably get. 

*NO but Recommended - Cody vs Shawn Spears*

I can tell the type of match layout Cody really prefers. This was a more old school, slower match that played more on the heel/babyface roles of Spears and Cody. I thought Spears did a good job here as a big time heel, and Tully sure helped a ton. Cody’s fire was very good when he got hyped up, and Arn’s cameo was awesome. A really fun match overall, although Spears is hurt badly losing here.

****3/4*

*YES to PAC vs Kenny Omega*

Had high expectations for this one given the level they can go to, and overall they were mostly met. For the most part, they had a really good exhibition match, with PAC doing his shtick well and getting over as a heel as he slowed the match down on purpose, while Omega looked as good as ever with just about everything he did. It built well and was hottest near the end, although they did have a few botches that kind of got them lost a tiny bit. But I did really enjoy the surprise ending, and they put over PAC a ton here. 

******

*YES to Lucha Bros (Penta El Zero M and Rey Fenix) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson)*

So given I went into this expecting and wanting a wild chaotic spotfest, I was ecstatic with what I got. These four guys damn near tried to kill one another, going through just about every single table they had in the building. They did some brutal looking spots, like that insane destroyer from the ladder through the table, Matt falling back first onto the side of a ladder after getting pushed over, Nick nearly missing the tables outside, and that sick package piledriver onto the ladders. They just went insane here and tried to one up each other throughout until Young Bucks were basically 100% dead, and it was wonderful war to watch. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allin vs Joey Janela*

Might be one of the only ones who enjoyed this to this extent, but fuck it. I adored everything about how ridiculous this turned out to be. This was a complete clusterfuck from start to finish, with all three guys trying their best to kill one another. We got Havoc eating thumbtacks, staple guns, brutal paper cuts with LAMENATED PAPER, Darby and his thumbtacked skateboard doing an ollie onto Janela, biscuits being thrown about, a crazy flipping powerbomb through a table, and the poor destruction of two barrels to such an extent donkey kong would be proud. Even the broadcast team was hilarious awesome throughout, and JR sounded like he was having a blast. Just everything about this match was a complete home run for me, and I loved it!

*****1/2*


----------



## looper007

*YES*

*Lucha Bros vs The Bucks* Ladder Match _ALL OUT *****_

Fantastic stuff, might not be for everybody. But loved every minute of it.

*Omega vs Pac ****.5 ALL OUT
Allin/Havoc/Janella* _****.5 ALL OUT_

*Cody vs Spears *_**** ALL OUT_
*Jurrasic Express vs SOC* _**** ALL OUT _


----------



## Ace

Only saw the last two matches.

No to 
Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros *** 1/2
Jericho vs Hangman *** 1/2


----------



## Donnie

*Darby vs Joey vs Havoc ****1/2*
I told you this would be the new Bam/Raven/Hak three way dance, and they fucking did it. This was just SO much fun from start to finish. Joey was a dirty sleezball as always. Havoc finally looked comfortable in AEW. And then we have Darby Allin. I don't know what can be said at this point, that hasn't, or shouldn't be said. He's SPECIAL, like truly fucking special. Everything he did was fantastic, and he was the star of this. From deranged bumps that will shorten his life, to hitting an Ollie with a thumbtack covered skateboard, TO A BUMP SO INSANE I HAVE TO WRITE THIS PART IN CAPS. He's a superstar that can bring eyes to AEW, and help take it to the next level. When he eventually win the belt the pop will be :cozy wens3 

*Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks ****1/2*
JESUS CHRIST. I've been down on this feud since the first match, but they won me back by actually trying die. Like, pretty sure Nick is actually dead, and they haven't told us yet. Absolute banger.

*PAC vs mega ***1/2*
Super fun first time meeting with a great story, and really fun action. You love to see it. PAC taking it with a submission was :wow Nothing beats a match ending with something coming out of left field, but still having it fit the story. Brutalizer indeed. 

NXTUK 

*Cesaro vs Ilja Dragunov ***3/4*
Under 15 banger with two of the best wrestlers on the planet beating the shit out of each other is MY JAM. Even more so when one of them is SUPER intense commie, and the other is a hitman who might be the most underrated, underappreciated wrestler ever. Loved this SO much. 
*WALTER vs Tyler Bate ****1/2*
When I saw it went for 42 minutes, and had a burning hammer spot, I was more than ready to hate it. But not only didn't that happen, I fucking loved this. Like, maybe the best match I watched today. From the get go this was a true David vs Goliath battle, and it was just :banderas WALTER kicked the living fuck out of him, and Tyler took one hell of a beating. His attempted comebacks ruled, as did WALTER cutting him off. The finishing run was fantastic, and I bought those near falls. The Hammer spot wasn't as awful as it could have been, mostly because WALTER sold it, and he didn't kick out. It did look like shit, but he's a big boy, so I get it. One of the lesser awful ones. Both men's selling was wonderful, and I always pop for someone screaming when they're doing a submission to someone because they're still in pain. Final couple of minutes was incredible, and I popped huge for the one count. WALTER killing the crowd by ending Tyler's life with a Stan Hansen like Laraito is everything I live for. My one big gripe was that it did feel like it could have ended a little earlier, but that's BRITWRESTLE in a nutshell. Still, this is a tremendous match, and one everyone should seek out


----------



## Groovemachine

Live bias but I don't give a shit, NJPW Royal Quest was a fantastic show.

*Will Ospreay & Robbie Eagles vs Taiji Ishimori & El Phantasmo - NJPW Royal Quest - ****1/4*

~ This is how you do a sprint-style match. Executed with perfection, everything was crisp and it was a total blast from start to finish.

*Tomohiro Ishii vs KENTA - NJPW Royal Quest - *****

~ Yes, there were some botches due to KENTA's concussion, but this was still a manly slugfest, and the nearfall after the interference was GODLY.

*Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Royal Quest - ******

~ This was insane, and the atmosphere was electric from the get-go. The extended strike exchange was beautifully played, with both men absorbing tremendous amounts of punishment and refusing to go down. Any tease of Suzuki's piledriver had the place on its feet. One of the best matches I've ever seen live - I don't think I've been THAT into a match in person since Taker/HHH HIAC at WM28.


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended!* to Darby vs. Janela vs. Havoc
*YES!* to Omega vs. PAC
*YES!!!* to the Bucks vs. Lucha/Bros Ladder Match

Omega/PAC was fucking STIFF and I enjoyed the hell out of it. The ladder match was probably one of the most insane fucking things I've ever seen in wrestling. They threw selling out the door so if that bothers you then don't watch this but oh my fucking god this was INSANITYYY!!! :woo


----------



## DELITE

NXT UK Takeover Cardiff:

Noam Dar vs Travis Banks ***
Cesaro vs Dragunov ***1/4
Triple Tag ***1/4
Coffey vs Mastiff **
Walter vs Bate ***3/4

AEW 
Omega vs PAC ***
Allin vs Havoc vs Janela ***1/4
Best Friend vs Dark Order **
Cody vs Spears ***1/4
Lucha Bros vs YB ***3/4
Page vs Jericho ***1/2


----------



## Groovemachine

*The Young Bucks vs The Lucha Bros [Ladder Match] - AEW All Out - ****3/4*

~ Wow, what a completely insane match! The table bump where Nick Jackson caught his foot on the ropes could have been SOOOO much worse - even so, that landing had to suck. For this kind of car-crash match, they all did spectacularly; it was wild and enthralling throughout, they tried some innovative stuff, and I was hooked throughout. I'd rank this right up there with TLC II, the Briscoes/Steenerico Ladder War and the PWG Threemendous III ladder match as one of the craziest ladder matches out there.

*Grizzled Young Veterans vs Gallus vs Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster - WWE NXT Takeover UK: Cardiff - *****

*Tyler Bate vs WALTER - WWE NXT Takeover UK: Cardiff - ****3/4*

~ Sublime work from both these men. The David vs Goliath story was told with sheer brilliance, Walter cutting Bate off just as he was building momentum every time. Bate's selling of the back was superb and it played into the entire match. Walter impressed me more than usual as well - he seemed extra stiff tonight, which helped put over how he was 'bullying' Bate in the ring.

So for me, that's a bonafide classic main event to Takeover UK, a crazy Ladder match as a clear standout from AEW, and a 5* classic from Okada/Suzuki at Royal Quest. There are bound to be all sorts of reactions and opinions to the matches from the last 24 hours, but can we all agree that pro wrestling on August 31st absolutely killed it?!


----------



## Arkham258

I've seen a lot of NJPW matches lately, they're so good I don't even know which ones to suggest here. So many choices. So instead I'll nominate something from AEW

Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks AEW All Out

This match was just insane!!! I don't know what else they could have done to make this more fun to watch. These guys are crazy and it's a good thing Nick is okay. That landing looked nasty. I'm glad The Lucha Bros won. This may have been the match of the show for me, but there were other good ones on the show too. Every wrestling fan has different tastes. Me, I like crazy stuff like this. I liked the Cracker Barrel match too


----------



## fabi1982

match of the weekend goes to NXT UK:

Walter vs. Bate - ***** was just insanelly perfect. Crowd, commentary, psychology, all just perfect. SELLING, we saw selling, thought this went out of the door this weekend with AEW AO...Walter rolling out of the tag, man, the small things just made it perfect!!

Lucha Bros vs. YB - **** this was just an atlethic showcase, no selling, so if you dont like that, please dont watch. Was really worried that Nick killed himself, but this happens when you have to risk your life for the sake of a crowd reaction...still great bumps and stuff

all the other card from All Out for me at least was mostly killed by JRs fucking bad commentary, my god this was another level of bad...


----------



## Disputed

Takeover Cardiff:

Yes to Walter vs Tyler Bate 
No but recommended to the tag triple threat

AEW All Out

Yes to YB vs Lucha Bros
No but recommended to Omega vs PAC, Rhodes vs Spears


----------



## dele

AEW All Out

PAC vs Kenny Omega - *** 1/4. Tough spot for both guys. PAC bitched and moaned his way out of Double or Nothing. Kenny (and the crowd) was expecting a big blow off match with Moxley until Moxley's injury. They both worked really hard, but there wasn't a ton of heat for this match.

Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allen vs Joey Janela - ****. Really fun spotfest. Pulling the tennis racket from below the ring was so awesome. Creative spots.

Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears - ** 3/4. Quick question. If the whole angle is based on Spears braining Rhodes with a chair, why isn't this a no holds barred match? Lots of ga ga. Lots of interference. Fun run in by AA. The announcers implied that MJF was disingenuous but nothing happened. Just a strange match with an anticlimactic ending. I also felt really bad for Cody's dog, who was having a meltdown in the waiting area while Cody's pyro went off.

Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros - **** 1/2. Great match. Some really insanely brutal bumps. These guys beat the holy hell out of one another. Best match on the show by far.

Jericho vs Page - *** 1/4. Perfectly fine match. Business picked up when Page potatoed Jericho with a punch. Unfortunately, everyone watching on PPV could see the ref handing Jericho the blade. I imagine the production truck was pretty chaotic as there were several drastic cuts right after. Jericho does a so so job gigging himself (says the guy who never did that), but it added to the drama. Jericho hits a brutal back elbow for the win and the show goes off air. If I told you I wasn't disappointed CM Punk didn't make an appearance, I'd be lying. Oh well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still got Takeover & New Japan to watch, but before doing that, one nomination from All Out!

*Cody vs. Shawn Spears - **** - YES!*

Hahaa, this was so damn awesome. The presentation during the entrances is amazing (except for poor Pharaoh getting scared shitless by the pyro), the beginning of the match is FANTASTIC w/ Cody going right at Spears with that suicide dive & then kicking his ass all over the place, pumping up the crowd & slapping hands with kids -- hell yeah I say, that's some classic babyface stuff right there. Spears is very solid dishing out the punishment too, and the great atmosphere added so much to it + of course it helps that Cody's overall babyface work was absolutely on point. Him getting FIRED UP by those beltshots & then booting Spears' face was awesome. Also loved the inclusions of MJF & Tully -- when Tully was stomping MJF & then fucking DOUBLE A comes out and delivers his signature Spinebuster (which was as gorgeous as ever), I got the biggest smile on my face. So much FUN all around w/ Cody's amazing babyface act, the red-hot atmosphere, MJF & Tully being awesome ringside + the goddamn Enforcer coming out. Easy MOTN.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NO* but* Recommended *
*
Daisuke Sekimoto vs WALTER - wXw Toronto 08/09/19*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av64209748/?spm_id_from=333.788.videocard.8

Main problem of this match to me was the audio/venue. It's a very small building and the ring mics are turned down because for some reason we have to hear fucking Alan4L do a bland job on commentary, give me the full sound of these two chopping and hitting each other full strength than a dude telling me stuff I already know or can just read online.

This is the match Sekimoto should've had with Elgin, imo. It's shorter, there's more struggle for control and the excess hurts less because the match isn't so long. Still, I was disappointed the first 5 minutes with WALTER working the neck were just complete filler and didn't matter at all, they made me think we were gonna get one of those "struggle for every move" type of Strong BJ matches. Now, there is some of that in the here - which were the best parts imo - but it takes a backseat over trading big power moves. And make no mistake about it, these two did not hesitate in beating the shit out each other.

A good match, specially considering this was WALTER's 6th match in 3 days (wtf!). But can't help but feel this would've been better with no commentary/better audio and a crowd that didn't felt like a hyped up EVOLVE audience. These kind of hoss battles aren't meant for this type of settings imo.


----------



## MC

*NJPW Royal Quest 2019 31/08*

*YES TO: Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki ****3/4*

For﻿ the longest match of the show by a considerable margin, this was superbly wel paced. The early 5 minutes breeze by with the two masters of wrestling, controlling the crowd, playing off each other and their other matches﻿ well. Which then built and built until they had an awesome strike off. The striking from Suzuki was amazing - his elbows were viscous and pinpoint as was his slaps. Okada sold every strike like a champ - the pain after each shot, the determination to not let Suzuki win the battle by getting back up and firing off his own even if they didn't have any effect. The closing stretch was top notch, also. Great drama with the dropkicks being used to great effect and the teasing the Gotch piledriver. Just two fantastic performances that was able to take components of their previous matches and up the ante for the unfamiliar (ish) crowd. This is everything I wanted from these two and then﻿ some﻿.

GOD vs Aussie Open: ***3/4
Tanahashi vs ZSJ: ***1/2
Ishii vs KENTA: ***1/2
Ospreay/Eagles vs Phantasmo/Ishimori: ***1/2

-

*WWE NXTUK TakeOver: Cardiff 31/08*

*No But Recommend: Tyler Bate vs WALTER ***3/4*

Loved﻿ both guys and the match but it’s not without its criticism﻿. For one, the match felt way too long. It was a great 20 minute match that went 40. So it felt bloated and admittedly a little dry in parts. The early work was good and simple. It played off the set up well (thank you, video package). Bate sold fairly well but I really didn’t like him doing the “strong boi” spots that he does. It wasn’t the match for it and it didn’t respect the back work or the weight difference nearly as I liked but I wouldn’t say he no sold it completely. I would just want a little less power moves from Bate. Especially early on. Maybe one or two here to make it matter more. The ending wasn’t great either. Went on way past its peak. The rest was a well worked match had two very good performance. Bate worked the underdog role well and WALTER fit the big man monster well too. Even if it got marred down by the forced﻿ epicness of every Takeover main event trope.

-

*All Out 31/08*

*No But Recommend: Riho vs Hikaru Shida ***1/2*

It’s interesting that this match is happening in AEW since you wouldn’t see it elsewhere as they are from the complete opposite spectrums of Joshi. Riho comes from the fast paced/lucha influence side and Shida comes from the brutalistic side that values hard work and gritt. So it was interesting to see them blend that together and bounce off each other. I loved Shida in the match. She made her size difference work for the match (honestly stunned at the size difference, too) and Riho sold for her accordingly. Lacked any great sequences to be a great match but it was a largely cohesive match that was fun and engaging start to finish.

3-Way: ***


----------



## Donnie

*Jacob Fatu (C) w/Joseph Samael vs Filthy Tom Lawlor *****MLW Heavyweight Championship. MLW Fusion 73)*:This was an absolutely fucking incredible match that not only topped the first, but put itself on the shortlist of best MLW matches ever. And is one of the best matches of the entire year. I adored every second of this. Filthy is a manic ball of energy to start as he takes the fight to the monster. Its a classic strategy that hardly pays off, because if you don't back up points you'll eventually get caught, which is exactly what happens when Fatu kills him with his ungodly beautiful Samoan Drop. His control segment is :banderas He kicks the living shit out of Filthy's ribs in disgusting ways. INCLUDING WHEN HE BITES THEM AND SPITS OUT FLESH. JESUS CHRIST. Filthy's attempted comebacks rule, as does his selling. He shows why he's one of the best in the world by selling it throughout the entire match, and turning it into part of the story. :cozy Finishing run is fantastic, and really puts it over the top for me. Lawlor starts to overwhelm the big man, and starts to pull ahead. He hits a sweet boot to the face, and Fatu drops to the ground leading the ref check on him. And Joseph jumps on the apron and spikes Filthy in the back of the head, Fatu follows it up with the Double Jump Moonsault to end it. 

EVERYONE WATCH THIS MATCH NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lince Dorado vs Humberto Carrillo on the 205 Live (9/3/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW All Out 

Pac vs Kenny Omega-****1/4 

While it didnt quite live up to the hype, this was still fantastic. Its biggest downfall is that people were clearly deflated from not getting the Omega/Moxley match we all wanted. You could tell both guys were a little rusty but it came together well with what I thought was a great finish. 

Jimmy Havoc vs Darby vs Janela-****1/4

Now this is how you do a hardcore match, absolutely brutal and innovative that gave all 3 guys shine. These guys are all insane and willing to do whatever it takes, throwbacks to an era gone by. 

Cody vs Shawn Spears-****1/4

Great intensity and storytelling, certainly Spears best match of his career. The Tully interactions were brilliant and this was just so well structured. AA pop was out of this world and they used MJF to build something down the road. Great old school match. 

Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros-***** 

To me, this is one of the greatest ladder matches of all time. They found a way to be innovative and brutal in a way that I was even surprised by. All 4 guys put their bodies on the line to a level that was almost scary. At just under 25 minutes it was crisp and never overstayed its welcome at all, one of the best matches of the year easily. 

Adam Page vs Jericho-****1/4 

A hard hitting and classic world title match that is very underrated for me. Page was the best we've seen him at in AEW so far and he felt like a star for the 1st time. Jericho obviously led the way but they delivered something that felt like a big fight. The finish was great and a testament to Jerichos greatness to get such a simple move over so effectively and quickly. People will downgrade cause of their hate for Page but this was great. 

NXT Takeover Cardiff

Walter vs Tylet Bate-****3/4 

They went 40+ and really I only felt the burnout right at the very end. They really let Walter expand on his arsenal here and I thought they almost let Bate take just a little too much. An epic battle that had the crowd eating it up, only thing that takes it down from the full 5* for me is I just didnt love Bates offense and the finish did feel a little flat after all the big moves that had been done just previously.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Takeover: Cardiff*

*WALTER (c) v. Tyler Bate - **** 1/2 (YES !)*

*Cesaro v. Ilja Dragunov - **** + (YES !)*

*Grizzled v. Morgan/Andrews v. Gallus - **** (YES !)*

*NXT TV 09/04/19*

*Adam Cole (c) v. Jordan Myles - **** + (YES !)*


----------



## antoniomare007

*YEES!!* to
*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura vs Michael Elgin & Masaaki Mochizuki - BJW 8/25/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/602265fcaec03e179e051f14518bed3d/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

My oh my







one of those matches that just stays in it's lane because there's no need for it to be anything else. Basically four guys beating the shit out of each other and trying to out do their opponents in every striking department for 16 minutes. Daisuke/Elgin are the hosses and Nomura/Mochizuki are the smaller guys whose kicks and slaps are fucking vicious. I need more Mochizuki in Big Japan to be honest, because of course he fits perfectly here. Elgin once again is showcased like a beast and does well in this role, he continues to feel special like he did in the Sekimoto match the day before. Young Gawd has another good performance here, showing fire, resilience and most importantly, the most stiff and disrespectful slaps in the biz :mark: All four guys looked great here, very good tag match. Loved Sekimoto imploring Nomura to keep fighting in the end. Pretty sure @MC will like this.

*Yuji Okabayashi vs Kohei Sato - BJW Strong Heavyweight Title 8/25/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/da91cd1a3342aa1fc86df2e72e326053/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

I mean, what else would you expect from this match other than also being a contest of two dudes trying to send the other one to hell via vicious strikes? Chop vs Kick. Lariat vs Elbow. Fired up dude vs stoic dude. Normal voice vs reptile. It's basically the same match Sato had with Sekimoto in January but with Yuji. So yeah, it's pretty fucking great







This one I'm sure @MC is gonna like.


----------



## MC

Only brief reviews as I'm really tired and worn out after watching tons of early 10s matches

*BJW 8/25/19*

*Yes To: Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura vs Michael Elgin & Masaaki Mochizuki ****1/4*

They match the wrestlers up perfectly with the big boys doing big boy stuff and the strikers beating the hell out of each other. And the interchanged sequences ruled as well. 

I was falling asleep to the Okabayashi vd Sato match so I'll watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## TD Stinger

So after hearing and seeing all the hype of Okada vs. Suzuki from Royal Quest, I was hoping I would be able to nominate after seeing it myself. And I just did, and unfortunately I can't say this lived up to the hype.

I mean, it was basically every match I've ever seen them have on repeat. It hit all the usual tropes:

*Suzuki dominates the beginning? Check
*They have prolonged strike exchange? Check
*They do their regular finish wit Okada eventually hitting a Spinning Tombstone and a Full Rainmaker? Check
*It goes 35-40 minutes? Check

I mean the one great thing about it was the UK atmosphere. But other than that, this was fairly disappointing to me.


----------



## SHIRLEY

WALTER-Bate *YES* and 5*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks/Bayley on the Raw (9/9/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders/Cedric Alexander/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/O.C on the Raw (9/9/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Humberto Carrillo/Lince Dorado/Gran Metalik vs Tony Nese/Drew Gulak/Ariya Daivari on the 205 Live (9/10/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

I'd suggest watching this match with the audio muted down since the crowd was distracted by a baby or whatever.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, Royal Quest - **** 3/4 (YES !)*

When you talk about one of the best indivuial performance I've ever seen in a match, I'm gonna think about Minoru in this one. My goodness this man was on fucking fire, hitting on all cylinders in this one.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I'm gonna re-watch it after the weekend, but I think I'll definitely throw out a *YES* vote for *Rush & Dragon Lee vs. The Briscoes*. Had an absolute blast with it.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs Amazing Red - NJPW Super J Cup First Round - ****1/4*

Red hasn't lost a step! This was a bit spotty at times, but was good when Ospreay started being a dick, like when he does the running shooting star and then in mock horror says "That's your move!" After the Oscutter on the apron, there's a fantastic stretch where Red takes pretty much all of Ospreay's offense, and they built it really well with Red constantly staying alive. 

Also worth watching for the incredibly cringey, most unnatural standing ovation ever where one guy is basically dragging everyone to their feet. :bryanlol


----------



## Dmight

*Walter vs Tyler Bate NXT Takeover Cardiff. ******
5 star. Nothing more to say. As great as their Progress Wrestling match.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs SHO - NJPW Super J Cup Night 2 - ****1/2*

How many star-making performances does SHO need before Gedo gives him a proper singles run? The guy is fantastic. It's a real shame it's hard-cam-only footage from this show, but nevertheless this was a great back and forth contest with neither man staying down. It could have ended on numerous occasions but they went all out and it was all the more thrilling for it. Ospreay sold the arm pretty well too - hello one-armed powerbomb!

*Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-hashi vs Guerrillas of Destiny - NJPW Destruction in Beppu - *****

This ended up being pretty damn good. I totally bought into some of those nearfalls and at one point I genuinely thought YOSHI had it won. There was some sloppiness early on as I think they were all going too fast, but they got over it and Ishii made up for it with some explosive offense. He certainly isn't toning down those headbutts after the Kenta match!


----------



## TD Stinger

Won't nominate anything from CoC but Becky vs. Sasha most likely would have gotten the nod with a better finish. Super hot match, they worked great together, and I hope they get the cell next month.

The main event of Rollins vs. Strowman was good too, especially everything from the Strowman Splash on.


----------



## antoniomare007

*FUCK YES!!!* to

*Takuya Nomura vs Fuminori Abe (The Astronauts) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & The Bodyguard - BJW Death Vegas, Saikyou Tag League 9/15/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/61c20e7b2953445b8035cd1c86e9708c/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

Beautiful tag match. Instead of the typical "big dudes throws little guys around" sort of match that these four could totally pull off, they went the minimalistic route and I fucking loved it. There's so many little things to love about this match. Astronauts gain the upper hand early because they lull Sekimoto and Bodyguard into working holds instead of clashing head on - which they have done plenty of times against Sekimoto & partner -, and only way the big dudes gain control is by doing big dudes things. But they have to fucking work for it. Once they get on top they choke Nomura almost to death, the selling by Takuya was stellar, I legit thought the young gawd was about to pass out. It takes them 10 minutes to hit the first chop, and it's not missed at all, it's that kind of match.

This is another sensational performance by Abe btw. Little fucker is the best cotdamn partner on the planet, the way he cheers Nomura on when he's getting manhandled, how he picks his spots to interfere, to hit a stiff strike and to do a cool counter is some next level veteran shit, and dude is 24 years old! He's role in the match is to allow Nomura to stay in the fight and to go into the finishing sequence with a chance to win. And boy, once that final 5 minutes happen...









This was right up my alley, MOTYC.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Only one match I would have put here from Night of Champions, a really meddling show for the most part with the exception of Harper's return, Bray attacking Seth and...

*YES to Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - WWE Night of Champions 2019*

It wasn't to the level of their stellar NXT match, but it was very good and both women did a great job showing that it was a heated feud (looking at you Kofi and Randy). They continued to have a nice chemistry, we got some cool reversals, and although we got a dirty finish to end it, I did really enjoy the post match brawl where they just kicked each others asses all over the place. Happy to see this feud continue

******

Otherwise, I finally remembered I did some write ups for the NXT UK Takeover show in Cardiff!

*YES to Ilja Dragunov vs Cesaro*

Hell of a fun match for something added later on. Cesaro was great here with his longest swing in awhile, and he did what looked like a mega version of a gutbuster or a GIS that looked sick. Dragunov was excellent as a wirey babyface too, throwing these big bombs at Cesaro, who did the same. Match was a delight and a ton of fun. 

******

*YES to Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson) vs Gallus (Mark Coffey & Wolfgang)*

Easily the best I’ve seen from Webster, who works well as an underdog babyface team with Andrews. They clearly were the favorites from the crowd here, and the main heels were obviously Coffey and Gibson, who did their job to get heat during the match, while Gallus were just there. For the most part, I thought this was a ton of fun and they really pushed Webster and Andrew the entire time. I think I would have went to the ending shortly after Webster kicked out of that 450, since the crowd was as hot as they were going to get there. Instead, they kept it going for a third act, and while the finish was still good, they overcooked it a bit for me. 

Still, a really great tag match with a tremendous moment when Webster and Andrews won

*****1/4*

*YES to WALTER vs Tyler Bate*

Normally I’m not a huge fan of matches going this long, but they did pace this wonderfully and it was so great watching WALTER just destroy Bate and brutalize the hell out of him. There were some spots early on where I thought WALTER was trying to kill the guy, like that throw into the post where I thought Bate's head nearly hit the apron on the way down. Bate was a tremendous resilient babyface, continuing to rise out of the ashes again and again, and I was shocked when he even kicked out of the big splash late in the match (although that should have finished things in my eyes). Even despite this, and the big dives done later in the match (although some of those power moves Bate did were impressive later on), this was an excellent brutal war and an absolutely wonderful david vs goliath match.

*****3/4*


----------



## DELITE

NJPW Destruction in KAGOSHIMA

Will Ospreay and Robbie Eagles vs El Phantashmo and Taiji Ishimori **** - No but highly recommended. It's spotfest I know but I was entertained for the match all the time. 

KENTA vs KOTA IBUSHI **1/4 - Just no, but if you want to see routine 25+ minutes plus NJPW main event even after pre-match attack, just go watch it. Ibushi destroyed everything in this match for me with his bullshit selling. 25 minutes are not long enough of attacking the leg for selling it in his offense. Ibushi is everything I don't like about wrestling in these days. Nothing doesn't matter. Everything you need to watch is the finish because everything before is just a filler because if main event doesn't have 30 minutes it isn't the right main event.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Destruction in Kagoshima

YES Eagles & Ospreay vs El Phantasmo & Ishimori **** 1/2


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Revival/Randy Orton on the Smackdown (9/17/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong for the NXT North American title on the NXT (9/18/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to:

- WALTER vs Tyler Bate (TakeOver: Cardiff)

- WALTER vs David Starr (WrestleRama

- Will Ospreay vs Amazing Red (Super J Cup, Night 1)

- Ishimori & Phantasmo vs Ospreay & Eagles (Destruction in Kagoshima)

- Drew Gulak vs Oney Lorcan (205 Live, 8/13)

- Cesaro vs Ilja Dragunov (TakeOver: Cardiff)


----------



## hgr423

9/22 - Goto vs Shingo ****1/2


----------



## Tigrotto

Ospreay Vs Shingo
Shingo Vs Naito 
WALTER VS Dunne
Kofi Vs Bryan
Kota Vs Okada


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Destruction in Kobe

*YES* Hirooki Goto vs Shingo **** 1/4

IWGP Intercontinental Title 
*YES* Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito **** 1/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio vs Ricochet vs Robert Roode vs AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Elimination match on the Raw (9/23/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DELITE

NJPW Destruction in Kobe
Goto vs Shingo ***1/4
Naito vs White ** - I like most of the things that Switchblade did but as every NJPW main event it felt forced to be long. And White and Naito dont have no chemistry whatsoever. Naito looked like he even didn't care about that match at all.

AJPW Royal Road 
Jake Lee vs Kento Miyahara ***3/4

RAW 9/23
Corbin vs Gable ***
Fatal five way was full of great action **** - No but highly recommended


----------



## MC

*EVOLVE 136 21/09/2019*

*Yes To: Kassius Ohno vs WALTER ****1/4*

As soon as I heard that this match was taking place, I knew that I had to see it. It's Hero vs WALTER in a non-WWE environment. This had so much potential. Unfortunately, it took a few days but I got there eventually. Hero..(I suppose I should call him Ohno. Boo) was truly fantastic from start to finish. I loved the brutal (sadistic at times) hand work he inflicted. Starting off with some minor joint manipulation, then escalating that further when WALTER hit his hand onto the post. Ohno totally proved why he was one of the best technical wrestler of the 21 century, even now given his elbow heavy style. WALTER in turn was great fighting against Ohno, using his size to gain space and bringing some heavy strikes to the mix. All while he kept on selling the hand. Great match. Also, the EVOLVE crowd doing the "WALTER" chants in tune to "GOLDBERG" chants was funny. Is that a new thing?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

May 21st	Minoru Tanaka	Daga Fusion E58	MLW	4.9*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain Street Fight match on the NXT (9/25/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

It's been a long time since I've nominated any PWG, but here we finally are:

*Jonathan Gresham vs Jeff Cobb - PWG Mystery Vortex VI - ****1/4*

Really well-structured story in this, with Gresham constantly being outmatched by Cobb in every sense. Gresham's hope spots were sprinkled in sparingly, making for a fantastic closing few minutes where it genuinely looked like he might have a chance. Cobb's DVD/senton into the buckle looked brutal too. By the end of this, the crowd came alive and were reacting like the PWG of old. I still miss the Legion Hall.


----------



## DELITE

*ROH Death Before Dishonor *

Cabana vs Scurll ***3/4
PCO vs Kenny King ***1/2
*Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham ****1/4 - No but highly recommended
*Bouncers vs Young & Marseglia **
4Way 4 TV Title **1/4
Briscoes vs Haskins & Bandido **3/4
Taven vs RUSH ***1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole (c) v. Matt Riddle, NXT TV 10/02/19 - **** 3/4 (YES)*

Top 5 opening match I've ever seen in my lifetime, holy shit :sodone


----------



## Dr. Middy

I actually really want to watch NXT too, but AEW takes easy precedence. Looking forward to that Cole/Riddle match though.

AEW started things off with a really fun and good show. I'll throw one match as a recommended here:

*NO but Recommended - Riho vs Nyla Rose - AEW Dynamite 10/2/19*

This exceeded expectations! We got a really fun david and goliath type match, where Riho was a tremendous underdog babyface as expected. Nyla however did quite well, even with as green as she was. They had some real nice spots, and some dramatic near falls as well. Also, that top rope knee Nyla does really should finish some matches, its looked pretty damn brutal every time she uses it. 

****3/4*

PAC/Hangman was around ****1/2* or so I think.


----------



## looper007

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I actually really want to watch NXT too, but AEW takes easy precedence. Looking forward to that Cole/Riddle match though.
> 
> AEW started things off with a really fun and good show. I'll throw one match as a recommended here:
> 
> *NO but Recommended - Riho vs Nyla Rose - AEW Dynamite 10/2/19*
> 
> This exceeded expectations! We got a really fun david and goliath type match, where Riho was a tremendous underdog babyface as expected. Nyla however did quite well, even with as green as she was. They had some real nice spots, and some dramatic near falls as well. Also, that top rope knee Nyla does really should finish some matches, its looked pretty damn brutal every time she uses it.
> 
> ****3/4*


I probably go higher then you with **** 1/2. i thought it blew away my expectations as I thought it would be the bathroom break match but it ended up been match of the night for AEW. Riho is what Kairi Sane should be right now on the main roster.

I really liked Pac/Hangman and Cody/Guevara, both get a *** 1/2.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title on the NXT (10/2/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Street Profits for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (10/2/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Donnie

Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle 3/4
Both men should be fired into the sun for this God awful piece of shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Donnie said:


> Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle 3/4
> Both men should be fired into the sun for this God awful piece of shit.











:duck

ANYWAYS,

*Matt Taven vs. Rush - ROH DBD - **** - YES!*

What a fascinating looking pairing on paper, like as in, I wasn't sure what to expect from the two in terms of match quality, but this was absolutely AWESOME. Taven was GREAT dishing out the punishment when he had the control -- he was extremely compelling all the way through, and more than matched Rush's explosiveness + viciousness. The whole thing also had this great feeling of a FIGHT that's not too common in ROH World Title matches or for that matter, any main event World Title matches anywhere. This was great.


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> :duck
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> 
> *Matt Taven vs. Rush - ROH DBD - **** - YES!*
> 
> What a fascinating looking pairing on paper, like as in, I wasn't sure what to expect from the two in terms of match quality, but this was absolutely AWESOME. Taven was GREAT dishing out the punishment when he had the control -- he was extremely compelling all the way through, and more than matched Rush's explosiveness + viciousness. The whole thing also had this great feeling of a FIGHT that's not too common in ROH World Title matches or for that matter, any main event World Title matches anywhere. This was great.


:lmao I was SO close to turning it off at this point, Nasty. Christ that was beyond garbage, and infuriating to the point where it just reminds me of how much I hate NXT and what its done to wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Also, just remembered that I haven't posted the SEPTEMBER UPDATE of the MOTYC masterlist -- so here it is!



> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 27 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 7 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 4 ||
> CHAOS & Kota Ibushi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Robbie Eagles vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Robbie Eagles (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Rocky Romero vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 7 ||
> DOUKI vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 6 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Titan (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 13) || YES = 5 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 20 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Dominion) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (Dominion) || YES = 8 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Dominion) || YES = 10 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kazuchika Okada (Dominion) || YES = 1 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Southern Showdown) || YES = 2 ||
> *Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 11 ||*
> SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> KENTA vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> SANADA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 8 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *Jon Moxley vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> EVIL vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 13 ||*
> Jon Moxley vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 6 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jay White vs. Jon Moxley (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> KENTA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 4 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 11 ||*
> KENTA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 4 ||
> *Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 19) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Robbie Eagles & Will Ospreay (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> KENTA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Royal Quest) || YES = 4 ||
> Amazing Red vs. Will Ospreay (Super J Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> SHO vs. Will Ospreay (Super J Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Destruction in Beppu) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Robbie Eagles & Will Ospreay (Destruction in Kagoshima) || YES = 2 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Konami vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Dylan James vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Hyodo, Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Daichi Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine (DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Eita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold May) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Takumi Iroha (SEAdLINNNG Stay Tune) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Sareee (Sendai Girls Women's Pro Wrestling Big Show In Niigata) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. Eita (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Global Junior Tag League - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes & Mizuki Watase vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata vs. Gota Ihashi & Michael Nakazawa (DDT Pool Pro-Wrestling in Sumida Sports Health Center) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani (ZERO1 Fire Festival - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. ASUKA (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> DAMNATION vs. Urashima (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 3 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Osaka Surprise 42 ~ Strong World) || YES = 3 ||
> Kzy vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid, Masato Yoshino & Ultimo Dragon vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shuji Kondo & Takuya Sugawara (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida & Naruki Doi vs. R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 4 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Hazuki (Stardom World Big Summer in Tokyo) || YES = 1 ||
> Antonio Honda vs. Sakura Hirota (DDT Beer Garden Fight ~ ALL OUT Day ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Jungle Kyona (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 2 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Michael Elgin (BJW 24/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Michael Elgin (BJW Death Mania VII) || YES = 2 ||
> Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Death Mania VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Miu Watanabe & Miyu Yamashita vs. NEO Biishiki-gun (TJP Brand New Wrestling 3 ~ Stronger Than Anyone! ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & The Bodyguard vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa (wXw Inner Circle 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (OTT WrestleRama 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyson Dux vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 11) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #41) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. PACO (Glory Pro Anniversary - Phoenix Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire (HMW Fight Fire With Fire) || YES = 2 ||
> Brody King vs. Darby Allin (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 4 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Air Wolf (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dasher Hatfield vs. Mark Angelosetti (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Mystery Vortex VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 127) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 128) || YES = 1 ||
> Boomer Hatfield vs. Dasher Hatfield (CHIKARA Aniversario: Scotch Mist) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Nick Gage (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Mance Warner vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #62) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Joe vs. Casanova Valentine (CZW Tournament of Death) || YES = 1 ||
> Contra Unit vs. Marshall Von Erich, Ross Von Erich & Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #63) || YES = 2 ||
> Alex Zayne vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Backyard Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Kings of Colosseum) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 6 ||
> Austin Theory vs. JD Drake (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Akira Tozawa (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Orange Cassidy vs. RD Evans (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 2 ||
> Bestia 666 vs. Mance Warner (MLW Fusion #68) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (MLW Fusion #69) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan & Hate Trash Disaster vs. Jun Kasai, Takashi Sasaki & Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #73) || YES = 1 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 136) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Velveteen Dream (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 29 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (RAW 06/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 08/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet (Money In The Bank) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 8 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. The Forgotten Sons vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kushida (NXT 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Cesaro (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Lashley vs. Braun Strowman (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Jack Gallagher (205 Live 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT Live 26/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 1 ||
> *Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 6 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Natalya (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Oney Lorcan (205 Live 13/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa, Humberto Carrillo, Jack Gallagher, Isaiah Scott & Oney Lorcan vs. Angel Garza, Ariya Daivari, Drew Gulak, Mike Kanellis & Tony Nese (205 Live 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic vs. Keith Lee (NXT 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Cesaro vs. Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 3 ||
> Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Gallus vs. Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 5 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. WALTER (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 13 ||*
> Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (Clash of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 25/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Rush vs. The Briscoes (ROH on SBG #410) || YES = 3 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Manhattan Mayhem) || YES = 1 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Summer Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Taven vs. Rush (Death By Dishonor) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 2 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Tessa Blanchard (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 5 ||
> The North vs. The Rascalz (Impact Wrestling 02/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> AEW:
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Best Friends (Double or Nothing) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> *Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) || YES = 25 ||*
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Double or Nothing) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> Best Friends vs. Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored (Fyter Fest - The Buy In) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki (Fyter Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Darby Allin (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Laredo Kid & The Lucha Brothers vs. The Elite (Fyter Fest) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Jon Moxley (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> A Boy & His Dinosaur vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Dark Order (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Kenny Omega (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 6 ||
> The Brotherhood vs. The Young Bucks (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 3 ||
> Jurassic Express vs. SoCal Uncensored (All Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. PAC (All Out) || YES = 4 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Joey Janela (All Out) || YES = 6 ||
> Cody vs. Shawn Spears (All Out) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (All Out) || YES = 12 ||*
> Adam Page vs. Chris Jericho (All Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho (Dynamite 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Arez vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes Chairo Kingdom) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes 24/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Metalico vs. Virus (CMLL Juicio Final) || YES = 1 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park, LA Park & LA Park Jr. vs. Los Ingobernables & Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes El Adios De Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Blue Demon Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. (AAA Triplemania XXVII) || YES = 5 ||


----------



## MC

September was a pretty dead month until the last few days. But boy did we get some good ones.

*ROH Death Before Dishonor 27/09*

*No But Recommend: Rush vs Matt Taven ***3/4*

*No But Recommend: Jay Lethal vs Jonathan Gresham ***3/4*

_*Dragon Gate Storm Gate 2019 - Secret Gate - Evening Show 29/09*_

*Yes To: R.E.D. (Big R Shimizu & Eita) vs. MaxiMuM (Jason Lee & Kaito Ishida) ****1/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

Adam Cole and Matt Riddle delivering such a good match last night :trips8


----------



## DELITE

NXT and AEW Dynamite
Cody vs Sammy Guevara **** - No but highly recommended
Rose vs RIHO ***1/2
A*dam Cole vs Matt Riddle ****1/2 - YES!* I love it, it was a great sprint. I love the fighting spirit of Matt Riddle and the motivation of Adam Cole, He always wants to be in the spotlight no matter what.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT TV 10/2/19: Matt Riddle vs. Adam Cole*

You know, some times I hate the "Indy-riffic" matches like this. But the way I look at, it's like ice cream. I don't always want it. But when I'm in the right mood, it can be awesome.

And here, with the crowd, with the pacing, with the action, I loved it. It has flaws, but it was still a rush.



Donnie said:


> :lmao I was SO close to turning it off at this point, Nasty. Christ that was beyond garbage, and infuriating to the point where *it just reminds me of how much I hate NXT and what its done to wrestling.*


What NXT has done to wrestling? Huh?

Like, what I saw last night is no different than what I've seen in wrestling years before this in places like ROH, NJPW, PWG, and even recently AEW. I mean I know some people will put my head on a stick for this, but what's the difference between that and watching an Ishii match in NJPW where it's Forearm Exchanges for 2 minutes straight and no selling sequences to no end?

Again, if that's what has happened to wrestling, how is it NXT's fault?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched Riddle vs. Cole myself, and while the sequence of which I posted that gif of sure is awful & the kind of shit that I don't like, overall the match was FAR from bad. It was really damn good actually. Riddle kicked all kinds of ass in front of a molten hot crowd :mark:

Def glad I gave it a chance even after seeing that gif float around. (Y)


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Yes to:
> 
> *NXT TV 10/2/19: Matt Riddle vs. Adam Cole*
> 
> You know, some times I hate the "Indy-riffic" matches like this. But the way I look at, it's like ice cream. I don't always want it. But when I'm in the right mood, it can be awesome.
> 
> And here, with the crowd, with the pacing, with the action, I loved it. It has flaws, but it was still a rush.
> 
> 
> 
> What NXT has done to wrestling? Huh?
> 
> Like, what I saw last night is no different than what I've seen in wrestling years before this in places like ROH, NJPW, PWG, and even recently AEW. I mean I know some people will put my head on a stick for this, but what's the difference between that and watching an Ishii match in NJPW where it's Forearm Exchanges for 2 minutes straight and no selling sequences to no end?
> 
> Again, if that's what has happened to wrestling, how is it NXT's fault?


NXT has ruined current wrestling with its reliance on shitty epics to pop morons who hate selling and limb work, because they find it boring to sit through. Every NXT title match must be at least 20 minutes long and have at least 10 kickouts, and zero selling otherwise it sucks. You get people that think this shit is good because HHH has brainwashed them into thinking this how pro wrestling is meant to be, when that couldn't be further from the case. Rollins is a bag of cat shit 99% of the time, and even he has a level of restraint the main event guys in NXT don't. 

Yeah PWG is guilty of it as well, but they get a pass because they run 5 shows a year, so I don't have to suffer through it every week. Ishii sells and sells and sells until he no sells to further the story of him being a freak of nature who has to be KO to be beaten. He's not no selling Canadian Destroyers to pop Dave and his friends. 

NXT is fucking awful, and not you or anyone else will ever change my mind.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> NXT has ruined current wrestling with its reliance on shitty epics to pop morons who hate selling and limb work, because they find it boring to sit through. Every NXT title match must be at least 20 minutes long and have at least 10 kickouts, and zero selling otherwise it sucks. You get people that think this shit is good because HHH has brainwashed them into thinking this how pro wrestling is meant to be, when that couldn't be further from the case. Rollins is a bag of cat shit 99% of the time, and even he has a level of restraint the main event guys in NXT don't.
> 
> Yeah PWG is guilty of it as well, but they get a pass because they run 5 shows a year, so I don't have to suffer through it every week. Ishii sells and sells and sells until he no sells to further the story of him being a freak of nature who has to be KO to be beaten. He's not no selling Canadian Destroyers to pop Dave and his friends.
> 
> NXT is fucking awful, and not you or anyone else will ever change my mind.


OK...again, I just don’t know why you’re putting that NXT’s feet. Again, how many times, in this thread alone, were people complaining about this with NJPW and other places far before NXT was getting this hate.

Just saying, around the same time you criticize this match for that, NJPW runs a 25 minute match between Kenta and Yoshi Hashi and 2 months ago AEW runs an Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian that went damn near 20 minutes even after Page Powerbombed Sabian on the stage. Hell, people will call Will Ospreay the wrestler of the year probably. How many of his matches have been exactly what you just described.

You don’t have to like NXT. But to put all your blames at their feet when watching the wrestling isn’t right and unfair. Because if it’s a problem in NXT to you, it’s a problem damn near everywhere.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD laying the facts.

:salute


----------



## Natecore

NastyYaffa said:


>


What in the fuck is this awful shit fpalm

Dear God.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Matt Riddle vs. Adam Cole - drizzling shits

That's just bad for wrestling in general.


----------



## antoniomare007

Hey, you wanna see a suplex exchange done well?...I have a match for y'all :mark!

*OH MY TERRY FUNK YES* to 

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Yuji Hino - Zero1 World Title 9/14/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/3c9ff4655d0784fc6155b17e60e61e37/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

NCREDIBLE hoss battle, and a better kaju battle than Zeus vs Okabayashi (which is fucking saying something). It's a more condensed and more violent version of their draw from February, they also reversed roles, as Hino was the babyface having to fight from beneath. They beat the shit out of each other - the lariat exchanges near the end were as sick as their first match, my Terry Funk -, they do it in a slow(er) pace than most would, but it works for them because you can feel the damage every strike has. They do an awesome job at struggling for moves and trying to get the upper hand. This is a back and forth match, but every transition is earned. Hino was amazing here, his selling was out of this world and the spot were he grabs Sekimoto's leg to prevent him from hitting a match-ending lariat, to then slowly fight his way to hit a german suples is one of my favorite spots in a match this year, might be my favorite. Daisuke has a couple of big no sells but I could live with them because it didn't actually lead to any excess, it was just to make him look like a monster that Hino had to slay.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kassius Ohno vs. WALTER - EVOLVE 136 - ****1/4 - YES!*

These two have never had that one truly great match against each other; their NXT UK match was VERY underwhelming to say the least, and while their wXw & PROGRESS matches have been very good, they still haven't hit that level I would think they could've given who are involved. That all changed here though, as this was absolutely GREAT. WALTER does some of his most compelling work in all of 2019 here, as his beatdown of Ohno is superb, and then he does a great job of being the 'wounded bear' when Ohno goes to town on his hand & arm. Ohno's work over that hand (& the arm as a whole) is just terrific in every way -- it's vicious, it's focused & it's creative. Absolutely adored the finish too, it's very simple & fit the bout perfectly; just when it looked like Ohno had WALTER in big time trouble w/ that gameplan of his, he makes the mistake of going to the top, probably to try & pull off the Moonsault, but that leaves WALTER enough time to recover, resulting in him following Ohno to the turnbuckle & pulling off the win w/ that big belly-to-back superplex. Tremendous stuff. Extremely tight match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Raw Women's title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Hell in a Cell: Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch*

Alright let me get the obvious out of the way, the ending of HIAC last night was awful and WWE deserves everything they get today, tomorrow, and in the future because of it.

But, that does not mean for one second fans should still not give credit and appreciate the good things from that show. And this match was a great thing. We have seen so many HIAC matches in the last 20+ years now. So I when I see them now, I look for 2 things:

Creativity and brutality.

This match offered both. Sasha jamming Becky's neck into a ladder and the cell with Meteora. Becky with that running dropkick off the apron that just needs to be seen. I can't even properly explain that. There were big bumps. There was great creativeness. There was a great crowd. It had everything.

Hands down my best women's match of the year and one of my favorite matches overall.


----------



## Fan of Honor

TD Stinger said:


> Yes to:
> 
> *WWE Hell in a Cell: Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch*
> 
> Alright let me get the obvious out of the way, the ending of HIAC last night was awful and WWE deserves everything they get today, tomorrow, and in the future because of it.
> 
> But, that does not mean for one second fans should still not give credit and appreciate the good things from that show. And this match was a great thing. We have seen so many HIAC matches in the last 20+ years now. So I when I see them now, I look for 2 things:
> 
> Creativity and brutality.
> 
> This match offered both. Sasha jamming Becky's neck into a ladder and the cell with Meteora. Becky with that running dropkick off the apron that just needs to be seen. I can't even properly explain that. There were big bumps. There was great creativeness. There was a great crowd. It had everything.
> 
> Hands down my best women's match of the year and one of my favorite matches overall.


☝What TD Stinger said. Sasha and Becky show they are two of the best wrestlers WWE has right now. I also vote *YES* for Sasha vs. Becky - Hell in a Cell. 


I would also like to add a *YES* to Lucha Brothers vs. Young Bucks at AEW All Out. I know I'm late to the party on this one (I rarely post here, sometimes I'll read a bit). But this may have been the best match I've had the privilege to see in person - for sure in my top 3, and definitely the best match I've seen live in the past decade. The huge bumps these guys took (especially Matt Jackson) was almost too much. His back bump falling from climbing the ladder down to the side of another ladder made me feel some of his pain. And at one point I was concerned for Matt when he hit the back of his head, falling from a ladder in the ring to the table outside. This match alone (though the whole show was very solid) made my travels worthwhile.


----------



## DELITE

Tim Storm vs Nick Aldis NWA Powerrr Episode 1 **** - No but highly recommended

This is how you are gonna get reactions without nasty bumps or wild dives. This was a great performance from both of these wrestlers. Almost every move have some kind of impact. There was lot of drama because of the storyline with Tim Storm's final NWA Championship match. I don't even remember the last time when I didn't want the match come to the end.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I was so pissed at the finish of the HIAC PPV that I completely forgot to put my favorite match of the night in here.

*YES to Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - WWE Hell in a Cell 2019*

They had a really good match on the last PPV with a fun although annoying brawl with no finish to end the match. Here they definitely kept all of the intensity from that brawl, and ended up having a damn good cell match, with a lot of creative spots where they just brutalized one another all the way through. Sasha I thought looked tremendous, her meteoras especially looked devastating all match, especially the one she did into the ladder. Becky seems to gel really well with her too, bringing the same amount of intensity into this, and I loved the spot where she basically just did a running kick into Sasha's throat when she was perched up on that weird chair and kendo stick structure they built. Only thing I would have changed is having Sasha win, considering the lack of challengers Becky has had recently, but this was still a pretty wild and fantastic women's match. Best match on the entire show. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Dead Seabed

DELITE said:


> Tim Storm


Jesus Christ, this motherfucker is still going.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended from MLW

Lawlor/Von Erichs vs. Contra Unit


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to:

- Ibushi/Naito at Dominion
_(I tried watching this in real time and just wasn't having it; I was too burned out on these two after two SUPER EPICS in like a month. Coming back to it now, it's as good as either of their other matches from this year, but I don't advise watching them in quick succession.)_

- Okada/Suzuki at Royal Quest

- Lynch/Banks, Hell in a Cell

- Tanahashi/ZSJ, Destruction in Beppu

- Riddle/Gulak, Evolve 131


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2019 - Day 5 08/10*

*Yes To: Ben-K vs. Masaaki Mochizuki ****1/4*

Am really fond of their great match last year and this was a little different, maybe a bit better, actually. Loved the arm vs back battle they implemented early in the match, with Ben-K looking to hit the powerbomb and Mochizuki trying to go for the arm to prevent it. The striking was pretty good as well near the closing stretch with Ben-K hitting a nasty headbutt for the KO win and Mochizuki hitting his kicks with way more stiffness than usual. Some great stuff. Yet another great Ben-K Dream Gate title defence. Go Samurai!


----------



## dele

Have to do it, sorry guys:

WWE Hell In A Cell

Seth Rollins vs "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt

-*** 3/4

Honestly one of the most bizarre, stupid, and pointless matches I've watched in a long time. I've seen some pretty fucking stupid ones in my life, too. I don't need to go over everything as you can click around this forum and see more than enough criticism of this match. That being said: for some reason, someone (Vince) thought it would be a cool idea to have the entire match in a red light. Bray Wyatt no sells all of Rollins' offense but gets in little of his own other than a few signature moves. Rollins then starts spamming signature/finishing moves. Several jumping knees, several curb stomps, and a pedigree later and Wyatt is still kicking out at one. Rollins gets a chair from below and brains a prone Wyatt. Wyatt kicks out again. It's important to note that up to this point, Rollins' moves are having little to no effect on Wyatt. Rollins gets a ladder and hits Wyatt again; Wyatt kicks out again. Rollins puts the chair in the ladder as though that's some sort of force multiplier and hits Wyatt with a tool chest. Rollins then puts the tool chest on the pile and gets a sledgehammer (more on that below) and hits the pile where Wyatt is laying. Apparently this is too much for the referee in a *HELL IN A CELL MATCH*, and the referee calls for the bell. Fans immediately start chanting "bullshit" because that's what this match was. As the paramedics come in to make it look like Wyatt is dead, Wyatt no sells it and makes the decision by the referee (i.e. Vince) look even more stupid.

21 years ago, Mick Foley nearly died in Hell in a Cell. Triple H has done far worse things in HIAC. By no means am I advocating for anything that over the top, but to stop the match for hitting a pile of weapons with a hammer is asinine. If he got up that quickly from that attack, why even stop the match? If you're going to make Wyatt look unstoppable, why not book Wyatt with ANYONE other than the guy you want to push to the moon and make Wyatt look like a sadistic bad ass? I quit watching WWE in 2012 and have recently started watching it again because I travel a lot for work and it's something to have on in the background. I think I'm going to go back to not watching it.

I'd like to think that this company will be better after Vince McMahon is dead, but it's just going to get taken over by his idiotic daughter and his doofus son in law and the rest of his stupid family.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Private Party vs The Young Bucks - AEW: Dynamite 10/9/19*

Private Party really are better than I expected them to be. These two were great in this match, matching the athleticism of the Bucks easily, and special credit to Kassidy for selling his back really well following the powerbomb onto the ramp. Bucks were, well, the Bucks as per normal, but they did a really good job of putting over Private Party as a legit team, especially with the huge upset win that had the crowd going crazy. An electric opener this was. 

******

Oh and Royal's Quest was much fun! Shame it took me months to sit down and actually properly watch it. :lol

*NO but Recommended - Birds Of Prey (Robbie Eagles & Will Ospreay) vs. El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Royal Quest ***3/4*

*NO to Tomohiro Ishii vs KENTA - NJPW: Royal Quest*

This was great initially, with KENTA being a tremendous bad guy and just heeling it up to the crowd. However, he did suffer a concussion following that german, and a lot of the match is just difficult to watch and enjoy in any aspect because of it. A shame because this probably would have ended up being a tremendous match, you could see it with some of the sequences following the german (Ishii’s near fall after GOD ran in was top). I hope they get the chance to do a proper match one day, and I hope KENTA is okay, he looked in real ROUGH shape.

****1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr.*

Not their best match, but I really never get tired of them grappling one another and the fantastic chemistry they always seem to have. We got all of their trademark spots, some real nice near falls, and to my surprise Tanahashi won! Good match!

******

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki*

An absolute treat this was! First off, this crowd was amazing, eating up everything these two were doing and going batshit crazy at points and it just made the match so much better. In particular, their reactions during those long striking segments was so goddamn great, as was the segments themselves. I was giggling when Suzuki was just flooring Okada to the awe of the crowd. Really, the last 2/3rds of this match was insanely fun, full of great counters and great slugfests, and the aura they had the entire match was something else. The only negative is that it took a good 10 min to really get going for me, although I did like cocky Suzuki early on. This was one of the best matches these two have had, and I wish I was in that crowd. 

*****3/4*


----------



## looper007

Bucks vs Private Party **** 1/2* AEW Dynamite 9/10/19
*

Great star making match from PP, Bucks made them look a million bucks (pardon the pun). Crowd ate it up. AEW Dynamite was great but this was MOTN on the show and of Dynamite's short run so far.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Private Party on the Dynamite (10/9/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kushida vs WALTER on the NXT (10/9/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Ace

Young Bucks vs Private Party **** 1/4

Fantastic match to establish Private Party as a star team.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*YES* to Young Bucks vs Private Party ***** 1/4*

First time seeing Private Party and they won me over big time.


----------



## Corey

*YES!* for Young Bucks vs. Private Party. My god that was a blast. Hell of an upset!


----------



## Donnie

*Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc ***1/2*
*
Young Bucks vs Private Party ***1/2*


----------



## Groovemachine

I've been opting for NXT first before AEW, so haven't seen the much-touted Bucks/PP match; looking forward to that one later! Meanwhile over in Trips-land:

*WALTER vs KUSHIDA - WWE NXT October 9th - ****1/4*

Niiiiiiiiice match from these guys, playing the classic David vs Goliath trope tremendously (which WALTER clearly does so well, as evidenced in the Bate match at Takeover). Last 5 minutes was pretty epic, I was a happy camper indeed.


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> I've been opting for NXT first before AEW,


Well sir that's your first problem right there. :thelist


----------



## MC

*AEW Dynamite #2 09/10/2019*

*No To: Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) *** *
This was a fun opener but lacked the drama or spectacular wrestling to be anything higher than fun, imo. Private Party had some cool looking moves, got the crowd behind them well and did there part. Bucks were fine working on top, working on the back of Kassidy well and gelling with Private Party well. Just not a MOTYC imo. 

*WWE NXT 09/10/2019*

*No But Recommend: Drew Gulak vs. Lio Rush ***1/2*

A hell of a match. Lio Rush has had a rough year with all the backstage stuff but I'm glad that he was able to overcome all of it and had a total coming out party here, showing everyone how good he can be and reap the rewards. The aerial style vs Gulak's rugged ground and pound dynamic was awesome. Rush using his speed to outwit Gulak with Gulak trying to use counters to get the win. A very exciting match indeed. 

*No To: Roderick Strong vs Isaiah Scott **3/4*

Roddy is on an all time high right now with all the momentum behind him, having won the North American Championship a few weeks ago, beating Velverteen Dream. Isaiah Scott aka Swerve has had a few matches where he impressed a few people. Could he upset the new champion? No. The match was okay, just a standard match with Strong working on the back. Interesting but unspectacular. 

*Yes To: KUSHIDA vs WALTER ****1/4*

This had been building for a few weeks, and I was pretty excited to see it come to fruition. I was a big advocate of Kushida going to the heavyweight division in New Japan, so glad it's happened albeit in a different company. Him going against WALTER is a new challenge. WALTER is a bully when against smaller guys - in his element. WALTER did just that, using his weight and size to control Kushida, even when Kushida is better on the mat, technique wise, WALTER just overwhelmed him with the size different. Kushida was great as the scrappy underdog. Some of his counters were amazingly creative like the DDT off the apron or the Hoverboard lock off the top rope. Kushida was awesome at eating everything WALTER threw at him, sold everything well and made things look ten times more devastating. WALTER was great, too. Really showing off his diverse abilities from mat work, brutal strikes and then suplexes. Even going to the top at one point. But he also did a good job of selling for Kushida when needed and making him look like a threat down the stretch. A great match. Excellent stuff

*Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.01 03/10/2019*

*No But Recommend:Kris Statlander vs. Nick Gage ***1/2*

This was a hell of a brawl with a quick start when Stratlander attacked Gage in the aisle, taking it to him. This was quite the show, too, with doors being used, chairs, tons of violence. Really fun main event. Nick FUCKING Gate and KRIS FUCKING STAT.


----------



## Taroostyles

Bucks/Private Party AEW 10/9-****1/4 

Saw this live and finally watched it on tv and god what an incredible back and forth battle. They put PP over like stars in just 1 match and The Bucks will never get the credit they deserve. 

Hopefully the rest of the tag tourney is this good, Lucha Bros/Jurassic Express should be a banger.


----------



## Corey

MC said:


> *Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2019 - Day 5 08/10*
> 
> *Yes To: Ben-K vs. Masaaki Mochizuki ****1/4*
> 
> Am really fond of their great match last year and this was a little different, maybe a bit better, actually. Loved the arm vs back battle they implemented early in the match, with Ben-K looking to hit the powerbomb and Mochizuki trying to go for the arm to prevent it. The striking was pretty good as well near the closing stretch with Ben-K hitting a nasty headbutt for the KO win and Mochizuki hitting his kicks with way more stiffness than usual. Some great stuff. Yet another great Ben-K Dream Gate title defence. Go Samurai!


Any link to this? Can't seem to find it online and totally forgot about the match happening until seeing your post.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Beyond Uncharted Territory: Season 2, Episode 2
Eddie Kingston vs. Timothy Thatcher - **** - YES!*

Well OF COURSE this was great. There was basically no chance it was gonna be anything less than very good after all. Eddie Kingston & Timothy Thatcher are very different, but also very similar in their styles at the same time, and their philosophies clashed beautifully here. They did what they do best and made it look like a beautifully ugly fight -- there was a wonderful struggle in everything they did, the selling was great, the strikes were absolutely hellacious -- basically EVERYTHING about this was just great, which indeed doesn't come to me as a surprise.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

YES! to Ben-K (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki: Open The Dream Gate Championship **** 1/2 (Dragon Gate: The Gate of Victory 2019 Day 5)

I don't think Mochizuki gets anywhere near the credit he deserves for being such an incredible talent. The man is nearly 50 years old, has been going for 25 years & he's still putting on classics, like this match with Ben-K. From the superb armwork Mochi spent the whole match implementing, to both men stiffing the absolute shit out of each other, with Mochi kicking out of the Ben-K Bomb via punching Ben in the fucking face & the Ben-K Crash finish being two of the biggest examples, this was the kind of match that wouldn't be too out of place in a fed outside of Dragon Gate, but worked so well here.

I absolutely loved their Champion Gate match last year but this match not only worked as the second match in their series, but it was the best possible way DG could cement Ben-K in his spot as the Ace of the new generation. Ben has always been great at carrying himself & coming off like a star, but this was probably the first time since he won the belt that he felt like someone that will be the FOTC for years to come. PAC vs. Kzy from February was a little bit better, but this was definitely the 2nd best Dream Gate of the year IMO & I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*NO* but a big recommendation for *Killer Kross vs. Nick Gage* at *Josh Barnett's Bloodsport II*. The whole event was a letdown compared to the last one, but this squash was so damn fun. It was kind of like: "What would happen if a common street thug tried to fight a pro MMA fighter?" Again, so much fun.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW King of Pro Wrestling

IWGP Jr Heavyweight
*YES* El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay ****1/4

G1 Briefcase 
*YES* Evil vs Kota Ibushi ****1/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Joey Janela vs Kenny Omega Unsanctioned Lights Out match on the AEW Dark (10/15/19) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans

*YES* - Cody v Dustin Rhodes

The emotion, ability, everything was just a perfect match.


----------



## looper007

Will Ospreay vs EL Phantasmo *NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2019* ****.5

Minoru Suzuki vs Jushin Thunder Liger *NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2019***** 1/2

Kazuchika Okada vs Sanada *NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2019* ****

Kenny Omega Vs Joey Janela *AEW DARK 15/10/19* ****.5


----------



## Taroostyles

Kenny Omega vs Janela AEW Dark-****1/2

Perhaps the best dark match I have ever seen. These 2 guys just destroyed each other and the physicality here is off the charts. Joey has become more mature with his still wild style and Kenny is still the BITW when given the chance to be so. This to me was just a hair ahead of the similar match Janela had with Moxley at Fyterfest. 

If they keep producing matches like this for Dark I will be a weekly viewer.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pac/Jon Moxley vs Adam Page/Kenny Omega on the Dynamite (10/16/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Darby Allin Street Fight match for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (10/16/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest on the NXT (10/16/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Taroostyles

Pac/Moxley vs Page/Omega-**** 
SCU/Best Friends-***1/2 
Darby/Jericho-***1/2 

All worth checking out especially that main event tag, 4 studs going at it with a great finish.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommmeded to Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (10/17/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jericho vs. Darby - **** - YES!*

I kinda knew I was gonna love this. It's a good ol' TV World Championship match with the classic setting of a nasty, confident heel champion defending against a wonderful underdog. Jericho plays his role more-than-well throughout & Darby OF COURSE rocks the shit out every moment in the match with his brilliant never-say-die underdog babyface act. Jericho dishes out pain in very compelling fashion, and Darby is one of the best in the world at getting destroyed, so it's great. Hell yea.


----------



## MC

*Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.03 17/10*

*Yes To: David Starr vs. Mercedes Martinez ****1/2*

Excellent match. Intergender matches are usually pretty good but this was one of the better ones in recent years, if ever. I loved the mat wrestling in the match, early in the match especially. Starr using his weight and size for leverage, even though Mercedes has the better technique. Loved Starr using the wrist to control Mercedes, either to setup something or get out of a hold. It was great use of a simple hold. Mercedes was great on the back foot, selling for Starr really well and using what she can to get some offence against Starr. All the strikes she took and still being able to carry on was impressive. The match built really well for the most part, even if the match went longer than it's peak. It was one of those matches that kept your attention right the way through. A really great simplistic match that everyone should go out to see.

*Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.02 10/10*

*Yes To: Timothy Thatcher vs Eddie Kingston ****1/4*

This was pretty great. A great clash of styles with Kingston's King's Road influence style compared to Thatcher's grind you down on the mat with force and technique. The struggle was shown in their work, who'd win out. Thatcher working on the limbs, at one point throwing some nasty knees to the body. Kingston throwing great strikes but doing some great defensive work being very stubborn in not giving up. It was a war of attrition - could Kingston hold out or with Thatcher make Kingston submit to his offence


----------



## dele

Jericho vs Darby Allen

*** 3/4

God damn this was a good TV match. I thought they were going to do the Rock/Foley ending once Jericho tied Allen's hands behind his back. I'm really enjoying AEW while I'm traveling and can put it on in my hotel room. Excellent TV.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ariya Daivari vs Tony Nese vs Oney Lorcan on the 205 Live (10/18/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## hgr423

10/16/2019 - Ospreay and Eagles vs ELP and Ishimori - ***** 1/4* - I think this is my favorite of the 3 matches between these teams and the best Eagles has looked in NJPW outside of the BOSJ. Eagles and Ospreay are quickly becoming more coordinated - after approximately 5 matches teaming together, they look like they have been a tag team for 10 years. I also enjoyed the CMLL team as well as TJP and Romero on this show, so I am looking forward to the rest of the tournament.


----------



## Corey

*NO But Highly Recommended*

*Open The Dream Gate Title:* Ben-K (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki _(Dragon Gate 10/8)_ **** 3/4*
*AAA Mega Championship:* Fenix (c) vs. Kenny Omega _(AAA Heroes Immortales)_ **** 3/4*

Ben K/Mochizuki was pretty excellent. Good attack on the arm from Mochi and some sequences that had the crowd rockin. Ben-K's lack of selling and the very abrupt finish are the only things holding it back but boy was it WAY better than that borefest with YAMATO. :lol I still don't think I'm fully on sold on Ben-K yet though.

Fenix/Omega wasn't _quite_ as crazy it may sound on paper, but still a damn good back and forth match. Plenty of cool looking shit and close nearfalls down the stretch that got the crowd into it big time. I thought the closing stretch felt a little too one sided though. They could've gone for a few more minutes to take it to MOTYC level imo.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES!!!* to 

*Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuji Okabayashi - BJW Saikyo Tag League 9/25/19*
https://rutube.ru/video/93834563102cd1d99519884bdf52e5f2/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514

Outstanding tag match, just non stop hard hitting action. With Strong BJ seemingly taking a hiatus, Abe and Nomura (Astronauts) are my new favorite tag team, those two are fucking gold together. Irie fits perfectly here, of course, and joins the fun of the neverending greatness that is this division.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended, Amazing Red vs. Will Ospreay


----------



## Taroostyles

Impact Bound For Glory 

Michael Elgin vs Marufuji-****1/4

Great hard hitting and physical war between 2 guys who just mesh very well. The striking down the stretch is just fantastic and they laid out a great climax. 

Daga/Tessa/Jake/Ace/Acey-****1/4 

One of my favorite ladder matches in recent memory. I thought everyone got shine and this felt different than alot of other multi person ladder matches. Romero and Austin in particular showed me alot and of course Tessa is just fantastic. 

Brian Cage vs Sami Callihan-****1/4 

They really had the type of match you would expect for a blood feud. It was violent, nasty, and wild. Both guys are so different but yet elicit some of the same feelings about their work. The finish is somewhat flat just for the fact that the crowd wanted Sami to win but his time is coming soon. 

This might be the best overall show for Impact in years, the 3 way tag is great too ***3/4.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell Yes to:

*NXT TV 10/23/19: Keith Lee vs. Dominik Dijakovic vs. Roderick Strong*

Holy shit what a match. Lee is diving, Lee and Dijak are working together, Roddy out there fighting for his life. Holy shit what a match.

Loved the finish (though Lee taking the pin hearts my heart) of Lee hitting the Super Powerbomb and Roddy sneaking in for the win at the end.


----------



## looper007

Lucha Bros vs Private Party *****1/2 AEW Dynamite*

PP are going to be superstars. Lucha Bros are the Buck's biggest Rivals. Fantastic match.

Dark Order vs SCU ***** AEW Dynamite *

tough to follow the first match, but the guys gave us a different style of match. Dark Order are a great tag team as are SCU. Next Weeks, Lucha Bros vs SCU final will be awesome.

Kenny Omega vs Joey Janela ***** 1/2 AEW Dynamite*

People writing of Omega, are looking silly now. Again another match that was different to the one they had before. Janela is another one who looks like a star. The Selling of the last V-Trigger was amazing.

Young Bucks vs Best Friends ****.5 AEW Dynamite*

A fun tag match. Orange Cassidy is great.

Jon Moxley vs Pac ***** AEW Dynamite*

A great main event and the right decision at the end.


One of best episodes of Wrestling TV i've seen in a long while.


----------



## Ace

*Yes: Kenny Omega vs Joey Janelo AEW Dark 
**** 1/2*


----------



## looper007

Ace said:


> *Yes: Kenny Omega vs Joey Janelo AEW Dark
> **** 1/2*


Great match wasn't it. Didn't think they top that AEW Dark match but it's up there with it. Damn Omega has had some Week and a half. The Two Janela matches, Fenix Match, The Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac match from Dynamite from last Wednesday. And some say he's lost it lol.


----------



## Ace

*AEW 16/10*

*No but recommend *
*Riho vs Britt Baker *** 3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs Cameron Grimes on the NXT (10/23/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title on the NXT (10/23/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roderick Strong (c) v. Keith Lee v. Domick Dijakovc, NXT TV 10/23/19 - **** 1/2 (Yes)

Private Party v. Lucha Bros, AEW Dynamite - **** (Yes)

Some other decent *** 1/4 matches in Omega/Janela & Mox/Pac but these two were the clear standouts of the night.


----------



## Ace

*Yes to:

AEW Dynamite 16/10
Omega and Hangman vs Moxley and Neville
**** 1/4

Jericho vs Darby Allin
*****

*AEW Dynamite 23/10*
*Lucha Bros vs Private Party
**** 3/4

Omega vs Janela
*****


----------



## Groovemachine

*Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijakovic - WWE NXT 23rd October 2019 - ****1/4*

Mmmm this was a tasty triple threat. Relentless pacing from the outset, without it ever feeling like a spotfest. Loved Lee and Dijakovic keeping Strong out of it for a while so they could focus on their beef with each other - for once, the usual 'keep the third man out on the floor' staple of a 3-way actually made sense in that segment. That finish was executed to perfection too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not getting nominated, but FUCK Riddle vs. Grimes from last nights NXT ruled so much. Sprint Riddle stays undefeated & Grimes can do it all whether its 5 minutes, 20 minutes, 60 minutes, 104 minutes.. Such good shit :mark: ***3/4


----------



## Corey

*HELL YES! (**** 1/4)* for Lucha Bros vs. Private Party last night. Good god the innovation was insane.

I'd also recommend literally EVERY other match from Dynamite besides the women's match. So much good wrestling! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar vs Trent Seven on the NXT UK (10/24/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> Not getting nominated, but FUCK Riddle vs. Grimes from last nights NXT ruled so much. Sprint Riddle stays undefeated & Grimes can do it all whether its 5 minutes, 20 minutes, 60 minutes, 104 minutes.. Such good shit :mark: ***3/4


This basically. A total breeze to watch as well. When he pulled off the crossbody counter :banderas

****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> This basically. A total breeze to watch as well. When he pulled off the crossbody counter :banderas
> 
> ****3/4*


Legitimately one of my favorite nearfalls of the year :banderas


----------



## Pablo Escobar

TD Stinger said:


> Hell Yes to:
> 
> *NXT TV 10/23/19: Keith Lee vs. Dominik Dijakovic vs. Roderick Strong*
> 
> Holy shit what a match. Lee is diving, Lee and Dijak are working together, Roddy out there fighting for his life. Holy shit what a match.
> 
> Loved the finish (though Lee taking the pin hearts my heart) of Lee hitting the Super Powerbomb and Roddy sneaking in for the win at the end.


No kidding.... Probably my match of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shinsuke Nakamura/Cesaro/Baron Corbin vs Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns on the Smackdown (10/25/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Dynamite 10.23 

Lucha Bros vs Private Party-****1/4 

Just a wildly innovative and fun tag match. Yes PP are still green and they got lost at times overall this was just fantastic. Fenix right now might be the best performer in all of wrestling not named Will Ospreay. 

Pac vs Jon Moxley-**** 

Loved the aggression from both men and the time limit draw worked perfectly here. Both guys have just really reinvented themselves and this match was a perfect example of it. The rematch down the line will be godly. 

SCU/Dark Order-***3/4 
Omega/Janela-***3/4 
Bucks/Best Friends-***1/2 

All great too, what a loaded show this was.


----------



## MC

*DDT Pre Ultimate Party 2019 ~ Ready To Go! ~ Ryogoku Big Eve Festival!! ~ 27/10*

*No But Recommend: Jiro ‘Ikemen’ Kuroshio vs. Tetsuya Endo ***3/4*

Ikemen attacking Endo because he was taking the shine off his entrance was masterful. Great manipulation of the crowd as well to get them to turn on Ikemen immediately after cheering for him. I really loved Ikemen’s heel work in the match. Tons of aggression and malice in his attacks, especially against Endo’s left arm. Him turning his open the jacket pose into a total dickish taunt was excellence from him. Endo is a pretty good face, as shown here. He has a Marufuji aura around him where you can just get wow’d by his flying off. Funnily enough, they didn’t work together well at all when they faced at Peter Pan last year, but I digress. His selling was spotty at times but generally solid enough. Pretty good match. 

*No But Recommend: Chris Brookes & Masahiro Takanashi vs. Nautilus (Naomi Yoshimura & Yuki Ueno) ***3/4*
Chris Brookes is back! Never been a big Chris Brookes fan -- he is decent but never connected with me a whole lot -- but his DDT run has been rad. There is some clever link-up play with Takanashi here. Still have no clue how they set up the double octopus stretch so seamlessly. Ueno and Yoshimura are the up-and-comers in the DDT roster, showing tons of promise and they continued that here. Ueno was awesome at taking an ass beating and selling. His drop kick had some great height on it as well. Naomi Yoshimura was a beast when he got into the match. He had great chemistry with Takanashi. Takanashi’s a great person for Yoshimura to use his power strikes against. Nautilus had some really good tadom offence and felt like a more functional team than Takanashi and Brookes did. Really enjoyed them whenever they were in the ring at the same time. Awesome tag match. 

*Yes To: HARASHIMA, Isami Kodaka & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Ken Ohka, Konosuke Takeshita & Shoko Nakajima *****

KO-D champion vs Extreme Champion, Princess Champion vs Challenger, BASARA vs Ganbare. It’s an ultimate battle here. Best 2/3 falls matches aren’t rare but it’s a specialty whenever you see them in DDT. The match did a great job of teasing certain matches such as Takeshita vs HARASHIMA and Shoko vs Yuka. HARASHIMA and Takeshita did very well to both save bits but give the crowd enough. Strike exchanges are done ad nauseam but this was pretty well done and didn’t overstay its welcome. And they kept with the story of Takeshita’s Wall Of Takeshita being a major obstacle for HARASHIMA to overcome. Kodaka and Ohka offered some great stuff. Ohka sold well and Kodaka had some crazy moves. A well built 2/3 falls match which you don’t see much these days. Great main event. 

DDT is the only promotion consistently performing to an extremely high level it seems. DDT having yet another great year. Easily the best promotion of 2019.


----------



## Dead Seabed

An obvious NO but huge kudos to Ken Shamrock for his match vs Moose at Bound for Glory. At his age this man is just a freak of nature, I don't care if he takes somas for breakfest and washes it down with clen and tren for lunch, he is an amazing specimen.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay & Robbie Eagles vs Ryusuke Taguchi & Rocky Romero - NJPW Super Jr Tag League Match Day 10 - *****

Lots of fun & games to start with the usual Taguchi ass-play and all the stuff about Romero's birthday, but when things got serious this absolutely stepped up a notch. Closing stretch/final 5 or so minutes ruled, particularly the Rocky/Ospreay interactions. The Super Jr Tag League has underwhelmed me to this point, but this is worth going out of your way to catch.


----------



## looper007

*AEW DYNAMITE 30/10/19*

*Hikaru Shida Vs Shanna* **** 1/2

Best women's match from AEW so far, Shida and Shanna just showed up the rest of the women's division with their performance. Hard hitting stuff and Shida is such a bad ass. Shanna is a great addition to the women's roster.

*"Hangman" Adam Page vs Sammy Guevara* ***.5

Great opening match, crowd were totally into it. Guevara a total jackass heel and Page best solo performance to date. 

*The Elite vs Evans/Angelico/Sabin* ****

Just another great TV match from AEW. Omega knocking out those great matches recently.

*Lucha Bros vs SCU* **** 1/2

Just a great main event, Lucha Bros are fantastic and SCU hung toe to toe with them. Hopefully we get a rematch at Full Gear.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SCU vs Lucha Bros for the AEW Tag titles on the Dynamite (10/30/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kabuki Warriors vs Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai for the Women's Tag titles on the NXT (10/30/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Keith Lee/Matt Riddle vs Undisputed Era on the NXT (10/30/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Dynamite 10.30

The Elite vs Sabian/Hybrid Two-****

Just an awesome 6 man tag where everyone looked great. Sabian and Jack Evans really got to shine here and made themselves move up a notch. Kenny looked so focused here and ready for the big match with Moxley in 9 days. 

SCU vs Lucha Bros Tag Title Final-****

Great final between 2 experienced teams who know how to build a climax. Sky and Kaz really worked their asses off here and Fenix continues to be the best talent on tv right now. Only slight complaint is the inside cradle finish to a big tournament final was a bit flat but overall this was fantastic.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs B-Team vs Revival vs O.C vs Viking Raiders Gauntlet match at Crown Jewel.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley/Shinsuke Nakamura/Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin/Randy Orton vs Rusev/Ricochet/Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns at Crown Jewel.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

Haven't posted here in awhile, but here's a massive NXT dump since I caught up just about. It's been very good the past few weeks.

*YES to Candice LaRae vs Io Shirai vs Mia Yim vs Bianca Bel Air - WWE NXT 9/18/19
*
A wild sprint of a 4 way, which kinda echoed that four horsewoman four way we got years ago. Everybody got time to shine and look good, and to my surprise Candice pulled out the win. This was a ton of fun!

******

*YES to Rodrick Strong vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT 9/18/19*

This had the feel of a Takeover match, and between both of their performances, the match layout, and the crowd, it basically was one. They went through two different commercials, and had just a real fun back and forth match. Love the spot when Velveteen was stuck and Strong started to just run back and forth with forearm smashes, he did that to Riddle in their match and it ruled then. The near fall following the interference was amazing, and really the only negative in Dream’s performance for me was how he didn’t sell the leg much at all following the sharpshooter. Still, a wonderful match, and UE hold all the gold!

*****1/4*

*Oney Lorcan vs Lio Rush - WWE NXT 9/18/19*****1/2*

*Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic - WWE NXT 9/25/19 - ***1/2*

*Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain - WWE NXT 9/25/19 -***3/4*

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole - WWE NXT 10/2/19*

This was absolutely tremendous as a wild sprint from bell to bell, with both guys just throwing everything they could at one another. Riddle especially looked like a mega star here, his entire moveset looks wonderfully impactful and brutal, and he was destroying Cole like a child at points. Cole was great too, and they gelled really well together. If I made any complaints, its that it got really overly indy riffic in the middle with that sequence going through twitter. Still, this was a pretty amazing match.

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Shayna Baszler vs Candice LeRae – WWE NXT 10/2/19*

This was really great, with Candice being the perfect underdog babyface throughout the match to Shayna’s bully tactics. They had a ton of great heat here, loved the spot when Candice put the clutch on Shayna, but it’s a shame so much of the match was cut out due to commercials. Shame, this would have been a way better match I think with it.

****3/4*

*The Undisputed ERA (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs The Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) - WWE NXT 10/2/19 - ***1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Lio Rush vs Drew Gulak - WWE NXT 10/9/19*

Fine performance by Lio here, who looked like a damn awesome gritty underdog here just flying around the more grounded Gulak in a real good styles clash. 

****3/4*

*Rodrick Strong vs Isaiah Scott - WWE NXT 10/9/19 - ***1/2*

*YES to WALTER vs KUSHIDA - WWE NXT 10/9/19*

This was an excellent david and goliath match, as was expected. Walter continues to just be one of the best overall big men out there, just dominating Kushida throughout with his relatively simple yet brutal offense, and can I just say that I love how he always does seem to win using different moves. It feels like he has a bunch of finishers he can go to. He was great here, and Kushida throughout played the scrappy, underdog babyface to a tee, really using everything in his ability to slow down and even escape Walter to get the win, but to no avail. 

*****1/4*

*Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic - WWE NXT 10/16/19 - ***3/4*

*YES to Damian Priest vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 10/16/19*

A completely surprise, especially by Priest, who had his working boots on here. He looked damn good, his strikes were on point, and he gelled surprisingly well with Dunne. A really good TV main event.

******

*YES to Isaiah Scott, Fandango and Tyler Breeze (The Fashion Police) vs The Forgotten Sons - WWE NXT 10/23/19*

This actually felt like the best house show match. Swerve got over big during this match getting the win, Fandango is actually tremendous (Bryan Alvarez knows his shit, that sunset flip spot was fantastic), Breeze was great, and the Forgotten Sons do work as easy to dislike heels. They had a real fun match with a ton of moves, the crowd loved it, and this was great!

******

*YES to Rodrick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic - WWE NXT 10/23/19
*
This was structured so damn well and was just a tremendous banger that felt almost like a PWG match at times. They kept the feud of Lee and Dijakovic going throughout, but had Roddy look like a man possessed trying to take both big men out, while also knowing at times to let them destroy one another so he could go in for the steal. They had a lot of real nice spots, everybody looked great coming out of this, and man this was a huge home run! 

*****1/2*


----------



## Donnie

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Haven't posted here in awhile, but here's a massive NXT dump since I caught up just about. It's been very good the past few weeks.
> 
> *YES to Candice LaRae vs Io Shirai vs Mia Yim vs Bianca Bel Air - WWE NXT 9/18/19
> *
> A wild sprint of a 4 way, which kinda echoed that four horsewoman four way we got years ago. Everybody got time to shine and look good, and to my surprise Candice pulled out the win. This was a ton of fun!
> 
> ******
> 
> *YES to Rodrick Strong vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT 9/18/19*
> 
> This had the feel of a Takeover match, and between both of their performances, the match layout, and the crowd, it basically was one. They went through two different commercials, and had just a real fun back and forth match. Love the spot when Velveteen was stuck and Strong started to just run back and forth with forearm smashes, he did that to Riddle in their match and it ruled then. The near fall following the interference was amazing, and really the only negative in Dream’s performance for me was how he didn’t sell the leg much at all following the sharpshooter. Still, a wonderful match, and UE hold all the gold!
> 
> *****1/4*
> 
> *Oney Lorcan vs Lio Rush - WWE NXT 9/18/19*****1/2*
> 
> *Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic - WWE NXT 9/25/19 - ***1/2*
> 
> *Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain - WWE NXT 9/25/19 -***3/4*
> 
> *YES to Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole - WWE NXT 10/2/19*
> 
> This was absolutely tremendous as a wild sprint from bell to bell, with both guys just throwing everything they could at one another. Riddle especially looked like a mega star here, his entire moveset looks wonderfully impactful and brutal, and he was destroying Cole like a child at points. Cole was great too, and they gelled really well together. If I made any complaints, its that it got really overly indy riffic in the middle with that sequence going through twitter. Still, this was a pretty amazing match.
> 
> *****1/2*
> 
> *NO but Recommended - Shayna Baszler vs Candice LeRae – WWE NXT 10/2/19*
> 
> This was really great, with Candice being the perfect underdog babyface throughout the match to Shayna’s bully tactics. They had a ton of great heat here, loved the spot when Candice put the clutch on Shayna, but it’s a shame so much of the match was cut out due to commercials. Shame, this would have been a way better match I think with it.
> 
> ****3/4*
> 
> *The Undisputed ERA (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs The Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) - WWE NXT 10/2/19 - ***1/2*
> 
> *NO but Recommended - Lio Rush vs Drew Gulak - WWE NXT 10/9/19*
> 
> Fine performance by Lio here, who looked like a damn awesome gritty underdog here just flying around the more grounded Gulak in a real good styles clash.
> 
> ****3/4*
> 
> *Rodrick Strong vs Isaiah Scott - WWE NXT 10/9/19 - ***1/2*
> 
> *YES to WALTER vs KUSHIDA - WWE NXT 10/9/19*
> 
> This was an excellent david and goliath match, as was expected. Walter continues to just be one of the best overall big men out there, just dominating Kushida throughout with his relatively simple yet brutal offense, and can I just say that I love how he always does seem to win using different moves. It feels like he has a bunch of finishers he can go to. He was great here, and Kushida throughout played the scrappy, underdog babyface to a tee, really using everything in his ability to slow down and even escape Walter to get the win, but to no avail.
> 
> *****1/4*
> 
> *Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic - WWE NXT 10/16/19 - ***3/4*
> 
> *YES to Damian Priest vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 10/16/19*
> 
> A completely surprise, especially by Priest, who had his working boots on here. He looked damn good, his strikes were on point, and he gelled surprisingly well with Dunne. A really good TV main event.
> 
> ******
> 
> *YES to Isaiah Scott, Fandango and Tyler Breeze (The Fashion Police) vs The Forgotten Sons - WWE NXT 10/23/19*
> 
> This actually felt like the best house show match. Swerve got over big during this match getting the win, Fandango is actually tremendous (Bryan Alvarez knows his shit, that sunset flip spot was fantastic), Breeze was great, and the Forgotten Sons do work as easy to dislike heels. They had a real fun match with a ton of moves, the crowd loved it, and this was great!
> 
> ******
> 
> *YES to Rodrick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic - WWE NXT 10/23/19
> *
> This was structured so damn well and was just a tremendous banger that felt almost like a PWG match at times. They kept the feud of Lee and Dijakovic going throughout, but had Roddy look like a man possessed trying to take both big men out, while also knowing at times to let them destroy one another so he could go in for the steal. They had a lot of real nice spots, everybody looked great coming out of this, and man this was a huge home run!
> 
> *****1/2*



:mj2 WWE and DC hacked my Big Doc's account, and now they're tweeting this. Hurts, man.


----------



## Master Bate

Strong has been insane this year.


----------



## MC

*NXT 30/10/2019*

*No But Highly Recommended: Cameron Grimes vs. Tyler Bate ***3/4*
I haven't enjoyed what they do with Grimes creatively. He is very bland and his promo content is cringe but he is allowed to have random matches against amazing wrestlers such as Tyler Bate and Matt Riddle so I'm cool. This was very similar to the Riddle match in that they went out there and had a competitive, high tempo match. The crossbody moosault counter to the rebounded lariat was fantastic. Grimes worked very snug and Bate looked great as always. 

*No But Recommend: Keith Lee & Matt Riddle vs. The Undisputed ERA (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) ***1/2*
Balls to the walls fun here. Keith Lee looked better than he has done in a few weeks. Just by the simple fact that he toned down the "I'm Keith Marufuji" offence. He made great use of his weight - him running through the Era and nailing them with double clothesline. Riddle had some cool moves too. A fun main event. 

*No But Recommend: Kabuki Warriors (Asuka & Kairi Sane vs. Team Kick (Dakota Kai & Tegan Nox) ***1/2*
I loved The Kabuki Warriors working on the legs of Tegan Nox and Dakota Kai who have history of leg injuries. The Kabuki Warriors had some rad tag offence as well. Daktoa Kai were good in the FIP role as you'd expect. But Tegan Nox didn't make much of an impression in the match. ***1/2

*AEW Dynamite 30/10/2019*

*No To: Hikaru Shida vs Shanna **1/2*

Not really sure what this was supposed to be. Shida didn't exactly come out of this looking strong and Shanna didn't come across as anything more than someone Shida should've beaten in 5 minutes. The match didn't do anything. There wasn't much narrative to it. The offence was awkward for the most part. Sure, it got better towards the end but I spent the entire match thinking "huh". 

*No To: Sammy Guevara vs Hangman Page **1/4*

Just as Page finally seems to be improving with his PAC performance and working well as BTEC Windham, teaming with Dustin, he has this match. Just bland, generic and uninteresting. Guevara has some good stuff with his slaps but that's all he offered really. Bleh.


----------



## Corey

Adam fucking Cole vs. DANIEL BRYAN just happened on SD and that gets a *YES! (****)* from me. Bryan controlled it and beat the living shit out of Cole. Adam didn't sell enough towards the end but damn that was exciting. Gave em a full 20+ minutes too! 

Marky gonna give this thing ALL the fucking stars. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll also give this one a nomination:

*Yes to: WWE Smackdown 11/1/19: Daniel Bryan vs. Adam Cole*

What I loved about this most was that this was more than just your "indy dream match." This told a story. The grizzled veteran in Bryan just daring and egging the "rookie" to match up to him. And Cole did. Those submission spots were so great by Bryan that for a split second I thought Bryan could win. But then fucking Adam Cole beat Daniel Bryan absolutely clean.

Damn.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam THE GOAT Cole vs. Daniel THE GOAT Bryan, SD Live 11/01/19 - ******

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. If you told me Cole would face Bryan on SD tonight I would've laughed at you. But holy shit, this match sounded great on paper and was even better when you watched it. Honestly, even above the Gargano series and even his matches with Riddle, this might be my favorite worked Cole match this year. We saw Cole work from under and DB controlled the match with excellent work I mean man he was on fire with physical strikes galore. Cole picked up the intesity and looked strong as hell in the last five minutes. I'm just in awe.

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan for the NXT title on the Smackdown (11/1/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

We ALMOST didn't get to see this match tonight too since it wasn't even the original main-event that was advertised :done


----------



## looper007

Not a fan of Bryan losing clean so much, but shows what a unselfish performer he is. And great to see him getting plaudits for it. Let's see on Monday if a big star loses clean to someone from NXT, i doubt it.

Anyway Bryan vs Cole Smackdown **** 1.2- Puts Cole over big. Want to see where this leads for Bryan.


----------



## Groovemachine

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Adam THE GOAT Cole vs. Daniel THE GOAT Bryan, SD Live 11/01/19 - ******
> 
> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. If you told me Cole would face Bryan on SD tonight I would've laughed at you. But holy shit, this match sounded great on paper and was even better when you watched it. Honestly, even above the Gargano series and even his matches with Riddle, this might be my favorite worked Cole match this year. We saw Cole work from under and DB controlled the match with excellent work I mean man he was on fire with physical strikes galore. Cole picked up the intesity and looked strong as hell in the last five minutes. I'm just in awe.
> 
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


Logged on purely to see this review; did not disappoint :x

*Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Smackdown November 1st - *****

I think we can all agree that the main roster needs to get stranded in Saudi Arabia more often if it means we get gems like this. This put over Adam Cole is such a big way, as he survived some seemingly inescapable moments, like the LeBell Lock in the centre of the ring with his injured hand trapped behind his back. So refreshing to see a SD main event without all the BS; they let these guys WRESTLE for 20 minutes, and of course that resulted in gold. Bryan's still got it.


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Adam THE GOAT Cole vs. Daniel THE GOAT Bryan, SD Live 11/01/19 - ******
> 
> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. If you told me Cole would face Bryan on SD tonight I would've laughed at you. But holy shit, this match sounded great on paper and was even better when you watched it. Honestly, even above the Gargano series and even his matches with Riddle, this might be my favorite worked Cole match this year. We saw Cole work from under and DB controlled the match with excellent work I mean man he was on fire with physical strikes galore. Cole picked up the intesity and looked strong as hell in the last five minutes. I'm just in awe.
> 
> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


:banderas That's my Marky 

I'm going ***1/2. Best Cole match in what feels like a lifetime.


----------



## Fizanko

Watched it yesterday on their youtube channel and it was very good, deserving to appear on this thread :

so a YES for *Fenix vs Kenny Omega* for the AAA Mega Championship (at AAA Heroes Inmortales XIII )
a very good ****1/2 from me


----------



## MC

While everyone was marking over Average Adam being carried, I was watching something worth watching. 

*OTT Fifth Year Anniversary 26/10/2019*

*Yes To: David Starr vs Jordan Devlin ****1/2*

Well the culmination of David Starr vs WWE told through Jordan Devlin as the NXT UK Wrestler was extremely well done. The energy of the crowd was fire. They played right into the match by being a pro-David Starr crowd. There was tons of great moments in this like the punch exchange that they had. I love a good punch exchange and they did it so well. Starr even cut Devlin up with one of them too. How both guys constantly winded in and out of the face and heel dynamics was good. It can normally come across as contrivated but it worked. Also I loved the tempo they went at - it very fast and interest with no down time. Some of Starr’s selling was excellent towards the end as well. Devlin’s facial expressions were very good as well. The nearfalls were well done as well. The final lariat by Starr was a beauty. There were a few bits I didn’t like though. There was a bit where they teased hitting each other with the OTT title belt that was done twice and both times took WAY too long to pull off. It disrupted the flow a bit. The rest is a bit nit-picky. But this was a great match overall. Well worth paying the 6.something I did for the service.


----------



## DELITE

Daniel Bryan vs Adam Cole BB - SD 11/1 **** - No but highly recommended


----------



## Donnie

MLW SUPERFIGHT. SHOW OF THE YEAR. :banderas 

*Mance Warner vs Jimmy Havoc vs Bestia 666 (STAIRWAY TO HELL) ***3/4*
Super fun match between 3 lunatics who want to kill themselves. Ol' Mancer taking nutty bumps a week after getting out of hospital for a collapsed lung is more reason to love him.

*Tom Lawlor vs Timothy Thatcher * ****
GRAPPLEFUCK between Trash and Filth. If you like grappling, gross strikes and angry dudes growing at each other, this is for you. Rematch, please. 

*Jacob Fatu (c) vs LA PARK (MLW WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP) ******
JESUS FUCKING CHRIST! This was billed as "THE BATTLE OF THE MONSTERS" and holy shit did it live up to it. They beat the absolute crap out of each other while bleeding buckets, and telling a story of the once unbeatable monster meeting his match in a demigod that might not be human. I can't recommend this enough, dudes. SO many jaw dropping moments, and hard to watch moments due to the blood and disgusting shots that were taken from each monster. The finishing run is INSANE, and there is one spot that shouldn't be physically possible but Goddamn it happened, and here's the proof


Spoiler: [ the spot





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190826031332167681



The final moments are shocking, amazing and heartbreaking all rolled into one. This match is pro wrestling


----------



## NastyYaffa

Haven't had any inspiration to watch stuff on my wrasslin watchlist lately, but you know I'm damn sure catching everything Bryan does no matter what!

*Bryan vs. Cole - ***1/2*

Daniel Bryan, the best wrestler in the world, is unsurprisingly absolutely fantastic in this. Adam Cole on the other hand? Not so much. It's not that he was _bad_, but I would be lying if I said he contributed anything worthwhile into the match. This truly felt like D-Bry wrestling a broom, and he sure did his best with that said broom, making this a very good, worthwhile match. The best match of that said brooms year, actually. He worked the cocky ace role excellently between his awesome trashtalk, those brutal kicks, which seemed even more vicious than usual & the same could be said for his submission holds. He was really GRUMPY, and my goodness does GRUMPY American Dragon rule. Even Cole and his random shitty & weak kick variations and bad looking headlocks couldn't ruin this one -- and well to be honest, he (thankfully) didn't even get that much offense in. One of my favorite bits was actually when he took over for like a minute or something, he then starts striking Bryan with some super weak looking forearms, which Bryan shakes off & puts Cole down with some actually fantastic looking forearms of his own. That kind of summed up the whole match in some ways. All in all, a very good & welcomed 20-minute Daniel Bryan aka the GOAT show! :cozy


----------



## TottiFan

Daniel Bryan can carry even shitty wrestlers like Cole to very good matches, this is what was reconfirmed this week 

I would nominate Ishii vs KENTA. Bit of a weird finish but that match was dope


----------



## MC

Woke up at 4 AM for this show and it was worth every minute. 

*DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~ 03/11/2019*

*YES TO: Konosuke Takeshita vs HARASHIMA ******
Everything from the build with Takeshita constantly beating HARASHIMA with the wall of Takeshita whether it was via towel or submission to the match was excellent. It all seemed to point to point victory but the doubt of Takeshita was always there. And it climaxed so perfectly. KUDO returning to ringside, DISASTER BOX being at ringside, it being the biggest show DDT has had in years. Takeshita was excellent in the match. Loved his work on the back, everything looked very impactful, and built to the Wall of Takeshita. Even him turning a bit heelish when egging on DISASTER BOX was great. But the match was built around HARASHIMA’s excellent selling and underdog performance. His comebacks were fantastically timed. His facial expressions were great. Him persevering and overcoming Takeshita, the one who shot over him as the ace of DDT back in 2017, was enthralling to watch. The post match promo was heart-warming as well. 

*Yes To: Kenny Omega & Riho vs Antonio Honda & Miyu Yamashita ****1/4*
Kenny’s return to DDT! Omega obviously looked like a star in the match. The crowd reacted strongly to everything he did. I loved that he didn’t shy away from the comedy by Honda either. I think Honda was my MVP of the match though. His blend of comedy and serious is pure excellence. The set up for his story was fantastic with him totally wiping out his tope attempt. The subsequent reactions were priceless. His scratch/punch combos were the best. The Riho and Miyu Yamashita were great. I don’t believe that they ever had a 1 v 1 match while in TJP but there interactions in various tag matches showed the same promise. DDT always does intergender well and Kenny vs Miyu was a great example of that. Awesome closing stretch as well. Honda going wild with his punches will never not be great. 

*Yes To: Shoko Nakajima vs Yuka Sakazaki *****
Loved the opening exchanges. The mat work was fast as slick but intense as well, surprisingly. Shoko at one point violently slammed Yuka’s head into the mat using her legs, it looked quite brutal. Yuka at one point had Shoko in an arm lock and added more pressure by pushing her palm right into the cheek bones. The chemistry between the two was excellent with everything clicking near enough. There was a great tempo to the match as well, adding to the exciting wrestling. The build to the finish was excellent as well. Just like the rest of the match, it was seamless. Shoko losing though..boo.

*Yes To: Keisuke Ishii vs Fuminori Abe *****
Both of these guys are awesome. Abe especially, but Ishii is as well. He just doesn’t get the spotlight to show it with Ganbare not being a big promotion. This had some great wrestling. The quick start with Abe catching a kick and hitting a dragon screw in seemingly one motion. Abe and Ishii gelled so well in this match with their ability to combine each other’s styles and incorporate some wicked counters. Some of the grappling was very slick and fast. They built the match excellently as well. Superb sub 10 minute match. 

*Yes To: Shota vs Toru Owashi vs Kazuki Hirata vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs HARUKAZE vs SAGAT vs Yuki Kamifuku vs Mina Shirakawa vs Pokotan vs Yoshihiko vs Chair #2 *****
*Before this, the chair won the Heavymetalweight title before being pinned by another chair. An excellent battle royal that was filled with laughs with SAGAT perving over Mina Shirakawa and HARUKAZE. A tremendous finish with Matsuno giving a career singing performance enduring the total onslaught Hirata unleashed.

*No But Highly Recommend: DAMNATION (Daisuke Sasaki & Soma Takao) vs ALL OUT (Akito & Shunma Katsumata) vs FUMA & Yusuke Kubo vs Minoru Fujita & Daiki Shimomura ***3/4*
If the 4 way at the Korakuen Hallshow was any indication, this was always going to be a balls out plunder match. And that’s exactly what it was. Shunma came out as the joker which was funny. Shunman hitting a cutter onto lego was nuts. There was some excellent double team work by FUMA and Kubo. Akito was able to adapt to the environment and had some awesome exchanges with Minoru Fujita. Daisuke Sasaki was a highlight. Him throwing chairs at Shunma while he is at the top of the ladder was great. A very chaotic but fun match.

*No But Recommend: Sanshiro Takagi vs Isami Kodaka ***1/2*
If you’ve ever watched the weapons rumbles Takagi take part in, you’ll see that plastic cases are somewhat his specialty so why do have that as the main focus? Just a great evolution by Takagi, again. And it’s technically within Kodaka’s ally with it being considered deathmatch territory. It’s a fun opponent. Takagi hit some of his biggest moves and it all looked painful, especially on the broken plastic. Kodaka persevered through.

*No But Recommend: Danshoku Dieno, Asuka, Yuki Iino, Mizuki & Trans-Am ★ Hiroshi vs Super Sasadango Machine, Yuna Manase, Jiro ‘Ikemen’ Kuroshio, Hiroshi Yamato & Makoto Oishi ***1/2*
The classic 10 man tag titles that are defended maybe once and are vacated for a few years. This is always a match filled with laughs and gags. We get everyone doing Ikemen’s entrance at start, then we get down to the action which is more funny. The entire ending with Ino, while in the time-space continuum, getting a message from his dad cheering him on was awesome. Tons of Dino antics with his teabagging aka NIGHTMARE. And the match was filled with some good wrestler as well with Ikemen running wild a few times.

*No But Recommend: NEO Biishiki-gun (Sakisama & Misao) vs Daydream (Rika Tatsumi & Miu Watanabe) ***1/2*
NEO Biishiki-gun are great as the aggressors in the match,showing great character work as always and working over Rika Tatsumi in an effective manner. Misao in particular was great. Miu Watanabe and Rika Tatsumi are great at garnining sympathy and working from beneath so this match got great use out of them. Rika had some great fiery moments towards the end leading to a good finishing stretch. If the match had a little more heat for NEO Biishiki-gun on top, this could’ve been better. A very good match nevertheless - great culmination of a long running Princess tag team title run.



Spoiler: Other Ratings.



_*Ryuichi Sekine vs Masahiro Takanashi *_
Takanashi showed off his technical skill with some good work on the wrist of Sekine. Starting off with a great mat exchange to kick off the match with both fighting for control of the forearm which Takanashi came out on top of. There was some clever transitions to holds as there usually is with Takanashi matches. Sekine was pretty good too. His strikes were good and meshed well with Takanashi. A good match. 

*Takumi Tsukamoto, Yasu Urano & Takato Nakano vs Tetsuya Endo, Mad Paulie & Nobuhiro Shimatani vs Ken Ohka, Yumehito Imanari & Miss Mongol*
Team BASARA~! This was another fun tag match. We got to hear BAD COMMUNICATION again. Endo showed everyone with his aerial moves. Another short match giving everyone a good run out. A good match to break up the wrestling and get crowd favorites on the show. ***

*Yukio Naya & Cody Hall vs Yuki Ueno & Naomi Yoshimura vs Yukio Sakaguchi & Ryota Nakatsu vs Shuichiro Katsumura & Kouki Iwasaki vs Maki Itoh & Chris Brookes vs Nodoka Tenma & Yuki Aino*
The opening with Sakaguchi/Nakatsu vs Katsumura/Iwasaki was awesome. Great mix of strikes and technical wrestling. The bit where Chris Brookes and Nodoka Tenma faced off was hilarious given the extraordinary height difference. The finishing period with Hall/Naya vs Ueno/Yoshimura was rather decent as well. An overall solid match. ***

*Tomomitsu Matsunaga, Mizuki Watase & Keigo Nakamura vs Daichi Kazato, Masato Kamino & Shuhei Washida*
A fine undercard match to give the guys a run out to see what they could do. **1/4

*Tokyo Joshi Pro 8-Woman Tag Match: Hikari Noa, YUMI, Mahiro Kiryu & Suzume vs Raku, Pom Harajuku, Haruna Neko & Mirai Maiumi*
This was a fun match. The closing stretch was hotter than I thought it was going to be. **1/4


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

So I finally got around to signing up for OTT and watching the David Starr/Jordan Devlin/Walter matches from this year.

OTT Homecoming
*YES* David Starr vs Jordan Devlin ****1/4

OTT Scrappermania V
OTT World Title
*YES* Jordan Devlin vs WALTER ****1/2

OTT Fifth Year Anniversary
OTT World Title
*YES* David Starr vs Jordan Devlin ****3/4
So close to going the full 5 on this one but there a bit of over booking with heel/face blurred lines thing and it feels like a flaw in what is otherwise a diamond. I get it. The guy you set up as a heel has gotten over as a babyface based on the resentment towards WWE and your top babyface is becoming a heel due to his contract WWE. This isn't going quite to plan but pick a fucking lane.

Anyway OTT has still done a really good job this year and as I have their service for amonth I'll be able to go through and enjoy some of their other big matches.


----------



## antoniomare007

_*NO*_ but *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED *

*Daisuke Sekimoto & WALTER vs Yuji Okabayashi & Yuji Hino - BJW Ryogokutan 2019
*
https://rutube.ru/video/b538abeffabd9ea6f66f4484c1576315/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514
You read these four names in the same match and you kinda figure out what type of match is gonna be, and well, it's exactly that. 17 minutes of big dudes chopping each other to death, clashing against each other like freight trains and not stopping until their opponent is actually down. Loved the see WALTER as "just another big guy" in this, his size and power are of course a factor, but both Yujis did not hesitate when they got chopped and dished the same kind of punishment , it felt refreshing to see and made me want to watch Walter against both of them. Not a MOTYC but a very fucking fun tag match


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jamie Hayter/Emi Sakura vs Shanna/Riho on the Dynamite (11/6/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest on the NXT (11/6/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to O.C vs Matt Riddle/Keith Lee/Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (11/6/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* and 5* to Trent vs. PAC


----------



## MC

*BJW Ryogokutan 2019 04/11/2019*

*No but Recommend: Strong Hearts (El Lindaman, Shigehiro Irie & T-Hawk) vs. Astronauts (Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura) & Hideyoshi Kamitani ***1/2*

Strong Hearts invade Big Japan! This is a high tempo match with tons of double, triple team moves with little tags, but that’s okay, this was balls to the wall action. Seeing Abe and Lindaman battle it out was great. Both have great chemistry and commend each other perfectly. Irie was great as the bruiser compared to Kamitani who did nothing. His headbutt to Nomura was sickening and his beast bomb on Abe for the finish was real violent. T-Hawk was good as well. Threw some of his nice chops and interacted with Nomura and Abe well. 


*No But Highly Recommend: Daisuke Sekimoto & WALTER vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi ***3/4*

The opening exchanges between WALTER and Okabayashi were great. Loved the commentators going nuts for a simple run the ropes/leapfrog spot. Every time these two were in the ring together, it was magic - the struggle for the suplex was great, especially. There was tons of chop exchanges in the match and some of them were so ill timed and disrupted the follow as a result. The first thing Sekimoto did when he got in the ring with Okabayashi was a chop battle when it didn’t even call for it. It made me roll my eyes big time. They got better incorporating it later but early on it come off as contrived. Hino and Sekimoto running into each other was much better. The finishing stretch was nuts though. Great end to the match. Just wish the match wasn’t filled with generic Kobashi/Sasaki tributes, at least add some personality to it like Hino did. 

*Yes To: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Jun Kasai & Toshiyuki Sakuda *****

This was great. It could’ve fell apart after Sakuda almost broke his tailbone early in the match but Kasai, to his credit, took the match by the scruff and made it work while Sakuda recovered. The match was gruesome with tons of nasty, spiked weapons, tons of violent spots and great wrestling. Loved the needle through the check spot. I can watch it all day. Sakuda gutting it through and trying to prove himself was great as well. He was put over big time as well. Ito took so much punishment in this. 

*Yes To: Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Yuko Miyamoto *****
A very good main event between two friends. Wasn’t about gore or violence, it was more about the creativity in the spots. Which was done very well. Some good wrestling early on which transitioned nicely into the death match elements of the match. A great crescendo.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans on the NXT UK (11/7/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Donnie

*TRENT? vs PAC ***1/2*
Rough ending aside, this was killer match from start to finish. PAC is a brutal cunt, and TRENT? is a wonderful babyface. Rematch, please


----------



## Taroostyles

***3/4 for Pac/Trent. 

EASILY 4* without the botched finish. Those two have a great synergy.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So AEW's PPV was a wonderful show top to bottom, with a little bit of something for everybody. I enjoyed the hell out of it, as you can easily see :lol

*YES to Proud and Powerful (Santana & Ortiz) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson)
*
When they want to, the Bucks are tremendous at selling. We saw it in a lot of matches last year with Matt’s back, and this time Nick got to sell his leg after kicking the post, and did a hell of a job. I adored when he couldn’t jump off the ropes for the finish because his leg buckled, that spot ruled. Ortiz and Santana were great here too, they’ve had a ton of good matches this year and worked wonderfully as heels, going after Nick’s leg a ton and being huge dicks towards RNR Express too. Loved that they picked up the big win, and this was a fun opener!

******

*NO but Recommended - Adam Page vs PAC*

For the most part, I thought this was real good. PAC works wonderfully as a heel, just methodically brutalizing Page and playing up to the crowd as he does it. Eventually this turned into a real fun back and forth match with Page getting some nice spots. I really loved the counter PAC did from the deadeye into his submission finish, which I actually wanted to finish the match. They went too long I think in the end, and Page isn’t the best babyface in peril so the beginning was a bit subdued. Still enjoyed a lot of it though. 

****3/4*

*YES to Riho vs Emi Sakura
*
I was real happy to see them get the video package before the match to showcase the story, although I wish they did it on TV. Still, these two worked a fabulous match. Sakura was the elder teacher, and her heel work is real fun with how she almost is so endearing with her gimmick it becomes incredibly annoying. Riho continues to be a real great babyface in peril as she got knocked around here. The surfboards was great, I loved all those quick rollups and counters near the end too, and the finish was real nice. A great student vs teacher match!

******

*YES to Chris Jericho vs Cody*


A wonderful yet simple story told, built up amazingly from all the promos and videos we've seen. Cody put it all on the line, that ramp dive was just nasty, and he had to fight back for most of the match as Jericho just beat him and heeled it up like he’s done so well now, with the added blood being a nice touch. This was much slower paced too, a nice contrast from most of the rest of the show, and it just kept building as it went on. We got the drama of Cody’s parents involved, Hager’s ejection, and some of those near falls were tremendous and some of the best they’ve had in the company so far. The finish I actually really did like given the storyline, and it factored into the turn MJF did too. So the match and post match were both tremendous, and this exceeded the hell out of my expectations. Bravo you two. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley*

Well then, easily the most violent televised match since Killshot and Dante Fox tried to kill each other through glass off a balcony. Props to these two going through a ridiculous, entertaining, and brutal war full of just insane spots, like all the barbed wire shots, the glass shards (Moxley crawling through them like a goddamn lunatic), Moxley actually being hung on with a chain, Omega faceplanting onto a exposed ring, and of course that suplex into the barbed wire web. They went all out and then some, and it was wildly thrilling to watch, although if anything they went a big long and kinda had some odd pacing at points. Still, props to both dudes for going through this, and I would not have expected Omega to work this kind of match, what a surprise this was!

*****1/4*


----------



## dukenukem3do

Fuck yes to Omega vs Moxley-AEW Full Gear ****1/2
It did drag a bit but it still delivered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW Full Gear: Cody vs. Chris Jericho*

Took a bit to really get going but everything after Cody's face bump on the stage was very well worked. Jericho really worked over Cody, Cody made a great comeback, Cody's mom getting involved was great, had some good near falls, etc. And the finish is something that will have big implications for awhile, even if I don't agree with MJF turning now.

*AEW Full Gear: Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley*

OK, I won't say I'm a big fan of hardcore type matches like this. But, this was my dream match going in. And the amount of punishment these guys wen threw.....barbwire boards, tables, broken glass, the exposed ring..... I mean my God. Mox literally dragged himself through broken glass at one point.

Again, this wasn't the vision I had of these 2 eventually wrestling each other and I didn't even love all of this match. It kind of lost itself in the middle. But for everything they did to each other, I can't not love this match.


----------



## Donnie

*Mox vs Omega ***3/4*
Very happy to see a deathmatch make it to the mainstream, even if it wasn't AS violent and fun as a real one. Respect to Kenneth for taking some disgusting bumps and to Mox for ripping his neck open. Went a bit too long for my tastes, but that's current wrestling in a nutshell. Good times nonetheless


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SCU vs Private Party vs Lucha Bros for the AEW Tag titles at Full Gear.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riho vs Emi Sakura for the AEW Women's title at Full Gear.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes for the AEW World title at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley Unsanctioned Lights Out match at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## MC

Basically the same as Donnie. As an avid watcher of deathmatches, it was very tame to me but I don't think it can be held against them because quite simply, this was enough for the audience and the spots themselves were very enjoyable regardless. Really should've been shorter because there was just long pauses in-between the big spots of the match where it was flat out awkward but there was tons of good stuff in the match. Just a little more tightening up and this could’ve been a MOTY. The glass stuff was great, the only thing that made me cringe. The barbed wire spot was cool as well, although it was preceded by Elite drama so naturally I didn’t like it. Tight match overall. ***3/4


----------



## looper007

*AEW Full Gear*

*Moxley/Omega* ***** (This match will split fans down the middle. But I love it)
*Cody/Jericho* ***** (old school match. Great Story telling. Great ending)

*Lucha Bros/Private Party/SCU* **** (didn't live up to the hype. But still a great match)

*Sakura/Riho* **** (best women's match in AEW so far. Great stuff)

*Janela/Spears* ** (still don't see anything in Spears. Janela is better then this)

*Pac/Page* **** 1/2 (great back and forth match between both men)

*Bucks/Satana and Ortiz* **** (great opener. old school type match. Loved the Rock N Roll Express stuff)

*Bea/Britt* ** (better then expected but still don't get the Britt love from AEW)


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES to Mox/Omega


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW Full Gear 

Bucks/LAX-****1/4 
Pac/Page-****1/4
Cody/Jericho-****1/2 
Moxley/Omega-*****

What a show. The 3 way tag and women's title match are also both worth checking out.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*AEW Full Gear*

*YES to Chris Jericho vs Cody - ****3/4*
I preferred Cody vs Dustin but this match definitely ran that one close. A very old school type match, slow and methodical but the pacing and storytelling made it compelling. Cody delivers another Match Of The Year candidate :clap

*YES to Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega - ****1/2*
A love/hate kind of match, this will get five stars from people, it will get one star from others :lol People have been wanting to see a tv 14 rated product, this is what it gets you. This match was carnage, fair play to these two mad bastards for putting themselves through that.

*No but recommended to Riho vs Emi Sakura - ***3/4*
A really decent match from these two last night, you could tell that these two have good chemistry. Emi can be goofy but when she does serious, she's a fantastic wrestler. As for Riho this was her best performance in AEW so far.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Proud & Powerful vs The Young Bucks - AEW Full Gear - ****1/4*

This was banging, what an opener. Fantastic stuff from all 4 guys, but Nick Jackson in particular is a hero for some GODLY selling of that leg.

*Cody vs Chris Jericho - AEW Full Gear - *****

Great storytelling and a methodical pace, with the added drama of Cody's laceration. Really enjoyed it, but certainly not at the level of Dustin/Cody.

*Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley - AEW Full Gear - ****1/2*

Context is key - to get a match like this and that level of violence on mainstream PPV is something special indeed. ALL THE STARS IN THE WORLD for that Sharpshooter/drag-through-the-glass spot, I couldn't care less if it was gimmicked glass, it looked cool as hell and was absolutely genius. It had its slow moments, and they took time to set up quite a few spots, but they delivered the violence that had been promised and hyped up for weeks. Really don't need another match like this for quite some time, but on this night it worked supremely well.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AEW Full Gear

*YES* Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley ****1/2


----------



## Ace

Young Bucks vs Proud & Powerful
**** 1/4
5* for the The Rock N' Roll Express' post match stuff and Santana's selling of the Canadian destroyer.


----------



## Bruce L

Another short list of *YES* votes:

- Devlin/Starr, OTT Fifth Anniversary

- Ospreay/BUSHI, Power Struggle

- KENTA/Ishii, Power Struggle

- Birds of Prey/Romero & Taguchi, Super Junior Tag League

- WALTER/KUSHIDA, NXT 10/9


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Mance Warner vs. Jimmy Havoc - Bunkhouse Brawl - MLW Fusion Episode 77


----------



## Corey

*LIVE THOUGHTS*

*YES!!!!! (*****) for Jericho vs. Cody*. That was an absolutely INCREDIBLE old school match with the perfect story and the perfect finish. Seriously, I can't tell you how much I loved this in the arena. They hooked us SO fucking well. Tremendous.

*YES!!!!! (*****) for Omega vs. Moxley*. I mean, I have no idea on earth how anyone would not enjoy this. It was violent beyond belief. It was heated. It felt REAL. Some disturbing shit, specifically the distinct THUD that Kenny's head made when he hit the exposed wood before the finish. This was wild.

*NO But Recommended*

Young Bucks vs. Santana and Ortiz was really god damn good. Just thought some of the timing was off a bit. **** 3/4*

Honestly I don't remember mmuch at this point from the Tag Title Match at all outside of Rey Fenix being CRAZY but I know I told myself the rating in my head. **** 1/2*


----------



## dele

Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega - Unsanctioned Match - ****3/4

Wow. I feel like I said on this board many times that the best way AEW can distinguish itself from WWE is to revive deathmatch wrestling, but I never thought it would be anything like this. I know the ROHbots won't like this, but I sure as fuck did. Tons of violence. Tons of hardway blood. Tons of animosity between the two. Awesome, awesome match.

I'll watch the rest of the show later, but I had to watch this match first based upon some rumblings and grumblings on twitter about them taking this match "too far." Fuck off, this was awesome.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I give a No to everything from AEW Full Gear especially that Garbage wrestling match from Omega/Moxley


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> *LIVE THOUGHTS*
> 
> *YES!!!!! (*****) for Jericho vs. Cody*. That was an absolutely INCREDIBLE old school match with the perfect story and the perfect finish. Seriously, I can't tell you how much I loved this in the arena. They hooked us SO fucking well. Tremendous.


:hmm: 

Not one to dog on people's opinions unless they are really dumb but really? I personally found Jericho's work on top to be too tedious tbh. Not much intensity or even urgency to his work, before or after the cut. I just subscribe to the theory that once someone gets cut open, the match should get more intense, not have the same slow pace you see in a match like Spears v Janela. Dunno. You were there live in the building, so maybe that's the missing ingredient to all this. 

Like, it wasn't bad but still.


----------



## dele

Bryan Jericho said:


> I give a No to everything from AEW Full Gear especially that Garbage wrestling match from Omega/Moxley


unk2
I bathe in ROHbot tears.

:funk
kay:Trump:lbjwut


----------



## Corey

MC said:


> . You were there live in the building, so maybe that's the missing ingredient to all this.
> 
> Like, it wasn't bad but still.


Hahaha yeah man that's what it boils down to, no worries. I was fucked up so I can't really comment on some of the things that I'd also pick up on while watching on TV.

I can't really describe to you how engaged I was during the match. They present Cody like such a fucking larger than life superstar and I thought the match set up so well. It had such an incredible old school vibe. Crowd was SO into Cody that it really helped his nearfalls. I thought the way they booked the finish was perfect.


----------



## Donnie

dele said:


> unk2
> I bathe in ROHbot tears.
> 
> :funk
> kay:Trump:lbjwut


"Our beloved lord and saviour, kada would never partake in such disgusting brutality that undermines this great sport"

Like i said last night, this wasn't a true deathmatch as those of us who watch known them as, but it was still a willd, wild match with some crazy shit. Big props to Kenny for doing it mega


----------



## Bryan Jericho

dele said:


> unk2
> I bathe in ROHbot tears.
> 
> :funk
> kay:Trump:lbjwut


What tears? Match was complete trash, not crying just stating my opinion. Kenny is one of the best wrestlers around but Moxley is complete garbage which is why he has to do these matches, because you sucks at actually wrestling.


----------



## Illogical

dele said:


> unk2
> I bathe in ROHbot tears.


I thought multiple Gangstas vs. Dudleys matches from 97 ECW were better than this Omega vs. Moxley match and I regard Omega as the best wrestler in the world. Match is completely overrated to me. But I ain't bashing your opinion.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

dele said:


> unk2
> I bathe in ROHbot tears.
> 
> :funk
> kay:Trump:lbjwut


Yeah, he's constantly trolling.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Hahaha yeah man that's what it boils down to, no worries. I was fucked up so I can't really comment on some of the things that I'd also pick up on while watching on TV.
> 
> I can't really describe to you how engaged I was during the match. They present Cody like such a fucking larger than life superstar and I thought the match set up so well. It had such an incredible old school vibe. Crowd was SO into Cody that it really helped his nearfalls. I thought the way they booked the finish was perfect.


I totally get it. Will Ospreay, of all people, came across similarly when I saw New Japan in London. :lol


----------



## Ace

*Yes to:*

*AEW Full Gear*

Pac vs Hangman ****
SCU vs Lucha Brothers vs Private Party **** 1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*AEW Full Gear:*

*Chris Jericho (c) v. Cody - **** (Yes .)*

*Jon Moxley v. Kenny Omega - **** 1/2 (YES !)*

Believe it or not, I was much more impressed with Omega in this match and found myself rooting for him over Mox.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Yeah, he's constantly trolling.


I disagree with what you say, so that means I'm trolling? Interesting take on things.


----------



## Ace

*Yes to:*

*AEW Full Gear*
Cody vs Jericho **** 1/2
Omega vs Moxley **** 1/2


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but recommended

Hammerstone vs. Davey Boy Jr - MLW SuperFight

Best Heavyweight match I've seen for a long time


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee on the NXT (11/13/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## looper007

*Pac vs Page AEW Dynamite *****


----------



## EmbassyForever

PAC vs Hangman was fucking great. **** for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kassius Ohno vs Tyler Bate on the NXT UK (11/14/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Taroostyles

Pac/Hangman Dynamite 11/13-****1/4 

The best match of their series just narrowly ahead of the Full Gear match. This one just had all of the elements that came together and both guys looked like total studs. Page has really rebounded well from the mild reactions around All Out and the talk about him rising too fast, the dude is over and is so talented. Pac meanwhile is perhaps the best all around wrestler atleast in American wrestling right now. Fantastic match.


----------



## MC

*MLW Fusion #82 - 11/11/2019*

*Yes To: Low Ki vs. Timothy Thatcher ****1/2*
This is a dream match that I never knew I wanted really. Thatcher vs Ki is one of those matches that don't come to mind because they are usually in totally different scenes but you need it once you hear about it. And it delivered. Low Ki is a great offensive wrestler, and he sure showed some great offence in the match, but he was great at getting pummeled by Thatcher's snug strikes and holds. Low Ki using his small size to catch Thatcher open a few times, like the arm-breaker in the ropes at the start and the finishing rare naked choke. Thatcher in turn used his size advantage perfectly to leverage Low Ki into holds. The mat work had a great brutal feel to it. Both guys are very vainy which helped here visually put over the holds, the ones where you'd stretch a body part specifically. As if they didn't already look more painful as possible. I think the best part of the match is the count out tease. With Low Ki being Low Ki, you could totally buy a count out loss being the only possible outcome in a match like this, leading to one of the best countout teases of the year. The only thing I didn't like was the feed cutting to a Conta promo in the middle of what looked to be a great exchange between Thatcher and Low Ki. It didn't hurt the match overall though as everything stepped up.

_*NOAH The Best 2019 ~ Battle Of Aesthetics ~ 02/11/19*_

*Yes To: AXIZ (Go Shiozaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima) (c) vs. Kongoh (Masa Kitamiya & Yoshiki Inamura) *****
I really dug Kitamiya and Inamura in this match. Inamura was great at selling and Kitamiya had this rugged undying attitude that you can? t help but get behind. Inanmura running down both of AXIZ was awesome. Their grit really carried the match for me and it helped because I thought AXIZ were a bit bland, if I'm honest. Individually, they stood out as good wrestlers with Go vs Inamura and Kitamiya vs Nakajima having good respective sections. In the final stretch in particular. But AXIZ as a team, and their teamwork was a bit one note but Kongoh's selling and babyface performances elevated it. A very good match overall, I just like a bit more of an interesting *team* in a tag team match rather than just as individuals as a duo.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Taichi & ZSJ vs Suzuki & Archer* from 10 minutes ago.

I think I have just watched not only my favourite tag match of the year but also my favourite match period.










Taichigun is undeniable.


----------



## TD Stinger

Recommend Mox vs. Allin tonight from AEW. You know they could get even more extreme than this, but this told a really good story and they had great chemistry. Nick Jackson vs. Fenix was another good one. Had great action, but also a little too choreographed at times.

I will officially nominate this one from NXT. Yes to:

*NXT TV 11/20: The Revival vs. The Undisputed Era*

Just great tag team wrestling.

Edit: Also, Becky vs. Rhea from NXT tonight was damn good too while it lasted.

Curse AEW and NXT for making me have to constantly flip back and forth between good shit like this, lol.


----------



## looper007

Allin vs Moxley ****.5 *AEW Dynamite *

Fenix vs Nick Jackson ****.5 *AEW Dynamite*

Go out of the way to watch both matches, legit TV matches of the year. Allin is such a star.


----------



## Taroostyles

Nick Jackson vs Fenix-****1/4 

Absolute athletic spectacle that reminds you just how good a singles performer Nick can be. This was off the charts and off the page. 

Darby Allin vs Mox-****

Great and intense brawl that suited both guys so well. Darby sold like a champ as usual and his offense on Mox was perfect. These guys are gonna have a catalog of great matches if they decide to go that way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT TV 11/20/19*

*The Undisputed Era v. The Revival - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

Bob & Kyle :cry

*Adam Cole v. Dominick Dijakovic - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

MVP Cole continues his MVP level November BAYBAY.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Revival vs Undisputed Era on the NXT (11/20/19) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## looper007

DammitC said:


> I give a YES to Revival vs Undisputed Era on the NXT (11/20/19) episode.
> 
> I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


Did you watch Allin/Mox or Fenix/Jackson yet DammitC ?


----------



## DammitChrist

looper007 said:


> Did you watch Allin/Mox or Fenix/Jackson yet DammitC ?


Yea, I always watch Dynamite live before I watch NXT afterwards via delayed stream. 

I already saw both of those solid matches. I thought Nick Jackson vs Rey Fenix and Darby Allin vs Jon Moxley were pretty decent contests. They were about the same to me rating-wise.

Even though they didn't make it to my MOTY list, I have no doubt that those 4 men can top the entertaining matches they had tonight in future rematches later down the line against their respective opponents


----------



## Donnie

Rico/Riddle was TRASH of the highest order :lmao

These fucking idiots really attempted a 4 minute EPIC with a awful catch spots, head drops leading to shitty no selling with a dumb return move, and then a shitty finish.

A perfect representation of everything i hate about NXT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*AEW Dynamite 11/20/19*
*
Nick Jackson v. Ray Fenix - **** 1/4 (YES !)*

*Jon Moxley v. Darby Allin - **** (YES !)*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ilja Dragunov vs Alexander Wolfe on the NXT UK (11/21/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm now caught up on another stellar Wednesday night of wrestling. 

*Rey Fenix vs Nick Jackson - AEW Dynamite November 20th - *****

Perfect kind of sprint, just a ton of fun from start to finish. 
*
Darby Allin vs Jon Moxley - AEW Dynamite November 20th - *****

This felt different in a really great way. Darby played such a good underdog, and backed it up with some scrappy offense, just trying to hammer Moxley with wild swings whenever he got the chance. We saw the heart of Allin on display, refusing to stay down, and Moxley having to dig deeper than he thought he'd have to. Good piece of business here.

*The Revival vs Undisputed Era - WWE NXT November 20th - ****1/4*

On paper, this looks sexy, and they definitely delivered. What was particularly special was seeing the Revival play de-facto babyfaces and doing it so well. Everything you'd want from a classic tag team encounter. Dash & Dawson with that quick-fire superplex/splash combo...that was neat. I'd happily watch these four every week.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs New Day/Heavy Machinery on the Smackdown (11/22/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT WarGames: Women's War Games Match*

These women left it all out there. Io was the MVP of the match. Springboards, Moonsaults off the top of the cage. Bianca was an athletic freak. Candice had some great spots. Rhea looked great. KLR looked great. Shayna looked great.

And to top it all off, in the middle of all of this, they did a great shock heel turn with Dakota Kai. They told a story within a story. Holy shit this was awesome.

*NXT WarGames: Men's War Games Match*

What can I say about this? These men killed each other.

This match had everything. Brutal spots. Great counters. A great surprise with KO. Keith Lee and Dijak looking like monsters. Cole selling everything. Ciampa looked like a warrior.

Cole hit a Panama Sunrise on the steel strip. Lee hit a top rope Powerbomb through a table. Owens hit a Frog Splash through a table through KOR and Dijak.

And top it all off, Ciamp hits the spot of the year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198427812979453954
What. A. Fucking. War.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NXT Takeover: WarGames

Team Ripley v. Team Bazsler - **** 1/4 (YES !)

Finn Balor v. Matt Riddle - **** (YES !)

Team Ciampa v. Undisputed Era - **** 3/4 (YES !)*


----------



## looper007

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *NXT Takeover: WarGames
> 
> Team Ripley v. Team Bazsler - **** 1/4 (YES !)
> 
> Finn Balor v. Matt Riddle - **** (YES !)
> 
> Team Ciampa v. Undisputed Era - **** 3/4 (YES !)*


We had a disagreement on the NXt War Game boards about over rating and under rating matches. I definitely agree with the Women's War Games rating.

*Team Ciampa vs Undisputed Era ****** .

The only one I'm in disagreement with you with Balor/Riddle, didn't think it was all that great. Solid match those two can do better ***.5

Weakest match was the 3 way, thought Dunne/Priest had a better match on NXT TV. *** 1/2

You see we can agree on some things lol. I'm fair lol


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Rhea Ripley/Candice LeRae/Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai vs Bianca Belair/Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Shayna Baszler WarGames match at NXT TakeOver: WarGames (2019). 

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Killian Dain vs Pete Dunne at NXT TakeOver: WarGames (2019).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor at NXT TakeOver: WarGames (2019).

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa/Kevin Owens WarGames match at NXT TakeOver: WarGames (2019).

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 :clap :clap


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Women’s Wargames Match - NXT Takeover: Wargames*

This was convoluted at times, but I really liked the story they did. Dakota turning on Tegan was a great moment and it looked brutal as hell with how she was just destroying Tegan’s knee with the cage door. Rhea and Candice were excellent underdog babyfaces, and Rhead especially was awesome the entire match. The stuff she did with Shayna really had a big time vibe to it, and I think they really need to get a good built to a Takeover match sooner than later. She comes across as a huge star right now. Only thing it kinda makes Io, Bianca, and Kay Lee Ray look a bit bad to get beaten with a handicap. Still, I really enjoyed the hell out of this. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor - NXT Takeover: Wargames*

For most of this match they actually had a real nice back and forth match without actually going into the forced epic type match Gargano was doing. They hit a natural peak and Balor got the win with a sick looking 1916, which I guess is his finish now instead of the stomp. Riddle was tremendous as usual, love how he’s incorporated the jackhammer and spear into his stuff. This was great!

******

*YES to Men’s Wargames Match - NXT Takeover: Wargames*

The entire beginning of this match was way more like the match I expected. Roddy, KOR, and Fish were great when they got the advantage just pummeling the babyfaces, and it was awesome watching Lee and Dijakovic come in a run wild. Lee especially was tremendous, he’s really usually his size better as he just mowed over everybody to the roar of the crowd. Owens as the 4th member and a surprise ruled, he got a monster reaction. And this was just a fun clusterfuck of a match when all was set and done, with some big spots and a massive table laded finish. Credit to Cole and Ciampa especially for that bump, Ciampa is out of his mind. This was a ton of fun.

*****1/4
*


----------



## Taroostyles

Takeover War Games

Womens War Games-****1/2 

Now the booking may be questionable but the match itself ruled. Rhea and Candace were both total stars who made the situation as believable as possible. Io was perhaps the best performer of the whole match and everyone got shine at parts. The finish was great and fitting, Rhea was made here. Fantastic stuff. 

Finn Balor vs Matt Riddle-****

A very well thought out and more methodical paced match that really felt like Balor had a different presence. Riddle was completely great here and a perfect foil to Balor. They didnt go all out but they didnt have to either. 

Mens Wargames-****1/2 

The women I thought had the better story and pacing, but the men had the better action bell to bell. The climactic was so well built and of course that finish was beyond spectacular. KO felt like he fitted right in and we will see where it goes from here. 

I didnt see all of the triple threat so I'll have to rewatch it but what I saw was also very good. 

This was a great showing from NXT, not quite as good as Full Gear but not far behind either.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Team Baszler vs Team Ripley [War Games] - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games - ****1/4*

Smartly worked, and EVERYONE looked fantastic - there are no losers coming out of this one. Think we all saw the Dakota Kai turn coming a mile off, but it was done so effectively. And Ripley had a star performance throughout. Best women's division around, hands down.

The Triple Threat had some great sections, but it massively outstayed its welcome and they lost the crowd at multiple points, which was a shame.

*Team Ciampa vs Undisputed Era [War Games] - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games - ****1/4*

This was all about the spectacle, and what a spectacle it was. Keith Lee got to look like a beast and his stock will surely soar after this. The Owens surprise was top notch - I was convinced it would be Gargano and the injury reports had been embellished, so I popped hard when Owens' music hit. Cole is insane for taking that final bump the same week as a ladder match and the night before his 'proper' PPV debut. Likewise for Ciampa mere weeks after returning from neck surgery. Good shit all round.


----------



## Disputed

Give both war games matches a YES


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Survivor Series 2019:*

*Adam Cole (c) v. Pete Dunne - **** 1/2 (YES !)
*
*Mens survivor series match - **** 1/4 (YES !)*


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Survivor Series: Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt*

Yeah, I hate the red lights too. But it doesn't take away when the match is that good. And this match was that good. This match was the perfect mix of having a supernatural monster but still making him vulnerable enough to take some damage.

Bray dominated the 1st half and Bryan sold great for him. And from there it was a series of great counter wrestling with Bryan taking over. Even the spot where The Fiend kept popping up after Bryan's kicks felt earned because Bray was eventually taken down. And that Running Knee with Bryan giving into the Yes chants for one moment was also great. Even the finish with Bray locking in the Claw and trapping Bryan's arm under his knee to win the match.

I feel like I may be in the minority here, but I loved this.

*WWE Survivor Series: Men's 5 on 5 on 5*

On one hand I don't love how quick this match was and how quick some of the eliminations were. But at the same time, this match never slowed down and we got some amazing action.

The Final 3 of Roman vs. Seth vs. Lee was awesome and Lee looked like a star at the end.


Dunne vs. Cole was pretty good as well, as was the AJ vs. Naka vs. Roddy match. The opener, while convoluted had it's moments. Brock vs. Rey was a fun experience. And unfortunately the main event was just pretty boring.


----------



## looper007

Survivor Series overall was okay. No MOTY contenders for me


*Men's Survivor Series Match* **** 1/2

This really got great when it came down to the last 6 or so. 

*Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne* ****

A very good NXT match. Still think these two can have a better one.

*Daniel Bryan vs The Fiend* ****

This has split opinion, but again it's Wyatt's best match as the Fiend and probably since his last Bryan match. Bryan proves again he's the man


----------



## Taroostyles

Survivor Series 

Mens SS Match-****1/4 
Dunne/Cole-****1/4

Bryan/Fiend-***3/4
AJ/Nak/Strong-***3/4


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Undisputed Era vs Viking Raiders at Survivor Series.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles at Survivor Series.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title at Survivor Series.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Ricochet/Drew McIntyre/Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns/Chad Gable/Mustafa Ali/Braun Strowman/Baron Corbin vs Tommaso Ciampa/WALTER/Keith Lee/Matt Riddle/Damian Priest Elimination tag match at Survivor Series.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bayley vs Shayna Baszler vs Becky Lynch at Survivor Series.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really don't watch wrestling much anymore, only highlights. Takeover was the first full show I've seen in like 3 years.

Anyway:

*YES* to Women's WarGames match: ****1/2
Fantastic match, the girls brought the brutality and it was paced really well. Lot of cool spots too. Dakota Kai's heel turn was excellently done and she was VICIOUS, I didn't expect her to go that hard damn. Io Shirai and Candice were the MVPs for me, but everyone got to shine. Bianca Belair had a great showcase, her military pressing Candice and throwing her from one ring onto Rhea in the other ring was great. Io running the ropes super fast to kick Candice in the face was another highlight. KLR took some nasty bumps too, this was just great all around. Ripley is a legit star with a tremendously high ceiling. Somehow they succeeded in making the losing team still look strong despite blowing a 4 on 2 advantage.


----------



## Ace

No to everything on Survivor Series.


----------



## zaqw222222

YES to Women’s Wargames Match - NXT Takeover: Wargames

YES to Men’s Wargames Match - NXT Takeover: Wargames

NO but recommended to Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor - NXT Takeover: Wargames


----------



## Donnie

*Daniel GOAT Bryan vs The Fiend ***3/4*
:banderas 
*
Men's Survivor Series Match ***3/4*


----------



## Donnie

*MLW Fusion #82 

Yes To: Low Ki vs. Timothy Thatcher ****1/2*
DREAM MATCH AND IT'S AMAZING. The contrast in styles had me worried for all of two second until i remembered who these men are, then that went away. This was a mean, gritty, dirty fight with super tight matwork, strikes, violence and awesome escalation throughout. Like all Ki matches at points he threw strikes that made me cringe in pain, and Tim gave as good as he got. Finishing run was awesome and while the winner isn't shocking, they at least protected Timmy and set up a future rematch. 

*MLW Fusion #83 
Filthy Tom Lawlor vs Davey Boy Smith Jnr ****1/2*
Another episode of the best wrestling show in the world leads to another absolute fucking masterpiece. Davey is once again a revelation of a pro wrestler, just a guy who does everything SO well and it feels like he still hasn't reached his peak yet, which is downright scary to think about. Filthy rules like he always does.

Like with Tim/Ki the week before it has all the elements you expect from these two, but done in a completely different but equally as awesome way. Lots of tremendous gritty mat work and violence from both men and it comes across as a chest game between two masters. It eventually breaks down as these things tend to do, and they REALLY kick the shit out of each other in gross fashion. The final 5 or so is fantastic and ends in a way that pisses you off in the right way, gets both men over, and leaves us wanting more. 

God, MLW is the best :cozy


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

YES to Women’s Wargames Match - NXT Takeover: Wargames


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricochet vs Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre vs Rey Mysterio on the Raw (11/25/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Asuka on the Raw (11/25/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I'm going to say Yes to Women's War Games Match - NXT Takeover: War Games


----------



## Ace

del


----------



## MC

_*Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2019 04/11*_

*No But Recommend: Ben-K vs. Masato Yoshino ***3/4*
One of the weaker title matches of the title reign but it still fairly strong. Yoshino playing the wise experienced one trying to topple Ben-K. Ben-K has been booked super strong in the matches and this was no difference. He was able to overcome Yoshino with force and escalate the violence as the match progressed. 

*DDT God Bless DDT 2019 24/11*

*No But Recommend: HARASHIMA vs. Yuki Ino ***3/4*
Awesome main event. A battle of power vs technique. For someone as inexperienced as Ino is, he really stepped up when he needed to. Ino had some awesome moves in the match. Most of which are rugby based like the Haka elbow and the running tackle to a seated opponent. And he brought that extra step of intensity when needed. His slap exchanges with HARASHIMA for the finish was awesome. Ino wasn’t afraid to take some bumps as well, running flat into the corner post after HARASHIMA moved out of the way of his attempted tackle. HARASHIMA sold really well for Ino, making him a big threat in the match, constantly scrambling to get out of Ino’s control or trying to set up Ino in traps for him to capitalise on. A hard fought match. 

*No But Recommend: Antonio Honda & Miyu Yamashita vs Jiro ‘Ikemen’ Kuroshio & Konosuke Takeshita ***3/4*
This was awesome. Honda & Yamashita shine as a team yet again. The comedy bits with Honda telling his Gon The Fox story but not telling the dirty jokes due to Miyu being present was great and got a big pop. But Miyu really shined in this match, even with comedy. Her arguing over who is uglier with Ikemen, throwing out her awe-inspiring kicks with Takeshita. A strong performance by her. Takeshita and Ikemen were great teaming together. They showed some great chemistry as a team but worked well with Honda and Miyu. Ikemen and Honda’s nipple based offence was a great highlight of the match and Takeshita was great whenever he was in the match. His exchange with Honda was excellent towards the end.


----------



## Violent By Design

Hey y'all

Any Lucha MOTY suggestions? (CMLL in particular)

Also, I am interested in any guys with an MMA background who may have MOTYs (Tom Lawler, Ken Shamrock, Matt Riddle, Shinya Aoki etc)

If you guys have suggestions from the past few years I'll try to check them out also.

Haven't seen anything, so "obvious" recommendations are well welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenny Omega vs Jack Evans for the AAA Heavyweight title on the AEW Dark (11/26/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Master Bate

YES to 

AJ Styles Vs Nakamura Vs Roderick Strong.

Love Love this match. Great showing from all 3 of them.


----------



## fabi1982

*YES *to Wargames men
*YES *to Wargames women

Just wow, both matches were freaking awesome!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend - **** - YES!*

The Fiend's matches vs. Rollins were extremely silly, but if there's one person in the entire pro-wrestling industry that can be trusted to make all of that shit work, it's Daniel Bryan. And he sure made all of it more-than-work here. The match starts off fun w/ Bryan immediately rushing Fiend with those kicks & corner dropkicks, but the Fiend takes over quick. His control segment is solid; Wyatt has always had some nice viciousness to his offense, and Bryan sure does his best to make everything lashed out at him look all the more vicious. Then--THEN! the match really picks up when Bryan busts out his big comeback; that ROAR after the Missile Dropkick fired me (& the crowd) the fuck up -- the whole atmosphere after that went from 0 to 100 real quick w/ the Chicago crowd going crazy for Bryan, and that added so much magic to the whole thing. The chants during the YES Kicks & especially the Busaiku Knee corner set-up were amazing. Talking bout amazing stuff -- they definitely did the Fiend no-sell stuff MUCH better here than w/ Seth (wow, what a surprise :lmao) -- I actually liked that after each no-sell pop-up, Bryan just went back to it again, each kick sequence more vicious looking & sounding than the one before. Then there's the two AWESOME counters during the finishing stretch; first Bryan countering the Mandible Claw into an Armbar on the ropes, and then the last nearfall w/ the roll-up reversal to a Sister Abigail attempt. GREAT PIECE OF BUSINESS ALL AROUND. GOAT doing his thing and all.



Violent By Design said:


> Also, I am interested in any guys with an MMA background who may have MOTYs (Tom Lawler, Ken Shamrock, Matt Riddle, Shinya Aoki etc)
> 
> If you guys have suggestions from the past few years I'll try to check them out also.
> 
> Haven't seen anything, so "obvious" recommendations are well welcomed.
> 
> Thanks!


For Riddle, here's a few must-sees:

vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 55)
vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 67)
vs. TJ Perkins (EVOLVE 69)
vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 71)
vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 73)
vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 39)
vs. Katsuyori Shibata (RevPro High Stakes 2017)
vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 81)
vs. Kyle O'Reilly (OTT Marble Zone Act 1)
vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle's Bloodsport)
vs. Will Ospreay (WWNLive Mercury Rising 2018)
vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 131)


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend - **** - YES!*
> 
> The Fiend's matches vs. Rollins were extremely silly, but if there's one person in the entire pro-wrestling industry that can be trusted to make all of that shit work, it's Daniel Bryan. And he sure made all of it more-than-work here. The match starts off fun w/ Bryan immediately rushing Fiend with those kicks & corner dropkicks, but the Fiend takes over quick. His control segment is solid; Wyatt has always had some nice viciousness to his offense, and Bryan sure does his best to make everything lashed out at him look all the more vicious. Then--THEN! the match really picks up when Bryan busts out his big comeback; that ROAR after the Missile Dropkick fired me (& the crowd) the fuck up -- the whole atmosphere after that went from 0 to 100 real quick w/ the Chicago crowd going crazy for Bryan, and that added so much magic to the whole thing. The chants during the YES Kicks & especially the Busaiku Knee corner set-up were amazing. Talking bout amazing stuff -- they definitely did the Fiend no-sell stuff MUCH better here than w/ Seth (wow, what a surprise :lmao) -- I actually liked that after each no-sell pop-up, Bryan just went back to it again, each kick sequence more vicious looking & sounding than the one before. Then there's the two AWESOME counters during the finishing stretch; first Bryan countering the Mandible Claw into an Armbar on the ropes, and then the last nearfall w/ the roll-up reversal to a Sister Abigail attempt. GREAT PIECE OF BUSINESS ALL AROUND. GOAT doing his thing and all.
> 
> 
> 
> For Riddle, here's a few must-sees:
> 
> vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 55)
> vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 67)
> vs. TJ Perkins (EVOLVE 69)
> vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 71)
> vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 73)
> vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 39)
> vs. Katsuyori Shibata (RevPro High Stakes 2017)
> vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 81)
> vs. Kyle O'Reilly (OTT Marble Zone Act 1)
> vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Matt Riddle's Bloodsport)
> vs. Will Ospreay (WWNLive Mercury Rising 2018)
> vs. Drew Gulak (EVOLVE 131)


Bryan just might be the damn GOAT when all is said and done

Did you watch Thatcher vs Ki yet


----------



## MC

Bryan's comeback was good. That's it. ** at best. Still better than most Bray matches. ::bryanlol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Donnie said:


> Bryan just might be the damn GOAT when all is said and done
> 
> Did you watch Thatcher vs Ki yet


Might? For me, it's been a done deal for a long time now :cozy

Haven't watched that one yet! Haven't really watched any wrestling in the last month or so, tbh. The last thing I had watched before SurSer was Bryan vs. Cole. Thatcher vs. Low Ki is definitely VERY high on my watchlist though. Will get to it immediately once I feel like it


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend - **** - YES!*
> 
> The Fiend's matches vs. Rollins were extremely silly, but if there's one person in the entire pro-wrestling industry that can be trusted to make all of that shit work, it's Daniel Bryan. And he sure made all of it more-than-work here. The match starts off fun w/ Bryan immediately rushing Fiend with those kicks & corner dropkicks, but the Fiend takes over quick. His control segment is solid; Wyatt has always had some nice viciousness to his offense, and Bryan sure does his best to make everything lashed out at him look all the more vicious. Then--THEN! the match really picks up when Bryan busts out his big comeback; that ROAR after the Missile Dropkick fired me (& the crowd) the fuck up -- the whole atmosphere after that went from 0 to 100 real quick w/ the Chicago crowd going crazy for Bryan, and that added so much magic to the whole thing. The chants during the YES Kicks & especially the Busaiku Knee corner set-up were amazing. Talking bout amazing stuff -- they definitely did the Fiend no-sell stuff MUCH better here than w/ Seth (wow, what a surprise :lmao) -- I actually liked that after each no-sell pop-up, Bryan just went back to it again, each kick sequence more vicious looking & sounding than the one before. Then there's the two AWESOME counters during the finishing stretch; first Bryan countering the Mandible Claw into an Armbar on the ropes, and then the last nearfall w/ the roll-up reversal to a Sister Abigail attempt. GREAT PIECE OF BUSINESS ALL AROUND. GOAT doing his thing and all.


Yaffa, I'm gonna need your commentary on our boy Keith Lee battling Roman at the end.

Our guy has come so far :mj2.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (11/27/19) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lio Rush vs Akira Tozawa for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (11/27/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

For the record, kudos to Roderick Strong for replacing Bobby Fish during the contest at the last minute and STILL being able to deliver a good performance in a thrilling tag team match :clap

The Undisputed Era is having one hell of an incredible week match-quality wise (since last Wednesday) :sodone


----------



## looper007

*Omega vs Pac II **** AEW Dynamite*

Just a tad down from their All Out match, but still a great match.

*Jericho vs Scorpio Sky **** AEW Dynamite*

For the last minutes of the match, I swear I thought Sky was going to do it. Great match. Jericho is having some run in AEW in terms of matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> Yaffa, I'm gonna need your commentary on our boy Keith Lee battling Roman at the end.
> 
> Our guy has come so far :mj2.


:banderas What a beautiful showdown. I am real happy about how he's been used ever since NXT went live, dude is a bonafide superstar in the making. That singing of OOOOH BASK IN HIIIIS GLOOOORY by the Chicago crowd made me extremely happy :trips9


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Imperium vs Gallus/Ilja Dragunov on the NXT UK (11/28/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

Merry December, here's DA LIST:



> NJPW:
> Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 15 ||*
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Young Bucks (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 4 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 13) || YES = 27 ||*
> CHAOS vs. Jeff Cobb, KUSHIDA & Yuji Nagata (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 4 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. El Soberano Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (Fantastica Mania - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KUSHIDA (Road to the New Beginning - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Beretta vs. Juice Robinson (The New Beginning in USA - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. SANADA (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kazuchika Okada (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Suzuki-gun (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taiji Ishimori (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 7 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taiji Ishimori (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (47th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shota Umino (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (New Japan Cup - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (New Japan Cup - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (New Japan Cup - Day 12) || YES = 4 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. The Briscoes vs. Villain Enterprises (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Supercard) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Supercard) || YES = 4 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Sengoku Lord In Nagoya) || YES = 4 ||
> CHAOS & Kota Ibushi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (Wrestling Hinokuni) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Robbie Eagles vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Robbie Eagles (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Rocky Romero vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 7 ||
> DOUKI vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. YOH (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 7) || YES = 6 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. SHO (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Ren Narita vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Titan (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Rocky Romero (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 10) || YES = 5 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Shingo Takagi (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Shingo Takagi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 13) || YES = 5 ||
> Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 14) || YES = 3 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay (Best of the Super Jr. XXVI - Day 15) || YES = 20 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Dominion) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (Dominion) || YES = 8 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Dominion) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kazuchika Okada (Dominion) || YES = 1 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (Southern Showdown) || YES = 2 ||
> *Lance Archer vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 11 ||*
> SANADA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> KENTA vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jay White (G1 Climax 29 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> SANADA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 3) || YES = 8 ||
> Jay White vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 8 ||
> Taichi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> *Jon Moxley vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 6) || YES = 15 ||*
> EVIL vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 7) || YES = 13 ||*
> Jon Moxley vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 6 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 8) || YES = 7 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. KENTA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 9) || YES = 3 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 7 ||
> Jay White vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 11) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> Lance Archer vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 9 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (G1 Climax 29 - Day 13) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jay White vs. Jon Moxley (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> KENTA vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 29 - Day 15) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 4 ||
> *Shingo Takagi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 16) || YES = 11 ||*
> KENTA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Will Ospreay (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Taichi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 5 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 29 - Day 18) || YES = 4 ||
> *Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 29 - Day 19) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bullet Club vs. Robbie Eagles & Will Ospreay (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> KENTA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Royal Quest) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (Royal Quest) || YES = 6 ||
> Amazing Red vs. Will Ospreay (Super J Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> SHO vs. Will Ospreay (Super J Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Destruction in Beppu) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Destruction in Beppu) || YES = 1 ||
> Birds of Prey vs. Bullet Club (Destruction in Kagoshima) || YES = 2 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Shingo Takagi (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Tetsuya Naito (Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 1 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Will Ospreay (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Minoru Suzuki (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Kota Ibushi (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Birds of Prey vs. Bullet Club (Road to Power Struggle - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Birds of Prey vs. Rocky Romero & Ryusuke Taguchi (Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> KENTA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Power Struggle) || YES = 2 ||
> BUSHI vs. Will Ospreay (Power Struggle) || YES = 1 ||
> Suzuki-gun vs. Suzuki-gun (World Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> Shinjiro Otani vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Happy New Year) || YES = 4 ||
> Masaya Takahashi vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryota Hama (BJW 02/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Black Menso~re & Takao Omori (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW New Year Wars - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> ALL OUT vs. Strong Hearts (DDT Live! Maji Manji Super - New Year Special! All Seats 2000 Yen Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Kenoh (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Natural Vibes (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (BJW To Was Gat Early) || YES = 3 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Tam Nakano (Stardom 8th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo (Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Nakajima & Ayame Sasamura vs. Miyuki Takase & Yumiko Hotta (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Yoshiko (SEAdLINNNG Let's Get d!!!) || YES = 1 ||
> JAN vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom 8th Anniversary in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Masa Kitamiya (NOAH Navigation For the Future - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 Dream Series ~ Overwintering Team - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Kzy vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Open The Truth Gate - Day 5) || YES = 8 ||
> Chigusa Nagayo, Ryuji Ito & Sanshiro Takagi vs. DAMNATION & Takumi Iroha (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Shinya Aoki (DDT Judgment ~ DDT 22nd Anniversary Show ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Queen’s Quest vs. AMA (Stardom Queen’s Fes) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. The Bodyguard (BJW Osaka Surprise 41 ~ A Thousand Years Rut) || YES = 1 ||
> Konami vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom New Years Stars - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Excite Series - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jungle Kyona vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Violent Giants (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 4 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Naoya Nomura (AJPW Dream Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Momo Watanabe vs. Utami Hayashishita (Stardom American Dream in the Big Apple) || YES = 1 ||
> Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Ikkitousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> Dylan James vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Yuji Okabayashi (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Hyodo, Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Daichi Hashimoto, Takuya Nomura & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Susumu Yokosuka vs. U-T (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Kzy vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 2 ||
> Ryota Nakatsu vs. Ryuichi Sekine (DDT BASARA 95 ~ Tennen Rishin Ryu ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Eita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Momo Watanabe (Stardom Gold May) || YES = 1 ||
> Nanae Takahashi vs. Takumi Iroha (SEAdLINNNG Stay Tune) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Kzy (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Sareee (Sendai Girls Women's Pro Wrestling Big Show In Niigata) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. Eita (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 17) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Global Junior Tag League - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Brookes & Mizuki Watase vs. Daisuke Sasaki & Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Shunma Katsumata vs. Gota Ihashi & Michael Nakazawa (DDT Pool Pro-Wrestling in Sumida Sports Health Center) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani (ZERO1 Fire Festival - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Akito vs. ASUKA (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> DAMNATION vs. Urashima (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Wrestle Peter Pan) || YES = 3 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Takuya Nomura vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Osaka Surprise 42 ~ Strong World) || YES = 3 ||
> Kzy vs. Shun Skywalker (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Kid, Masato Yoshino & Ultimo Dragon vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Shuji Kondo & Takuya Sugawara (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaito Ishida & Naruki Doi vs. R.E.D. vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Ben-K vs. PAC (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival) || YES = 4 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Hazuki (Stardom World Big Summer in Tokyo) || YES = 1 ||
> Antonio Honda vs. Sakura Hirota (DDT Beer Garden Fight ~ ALL OUT Day ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe, Kohei Sato & Takuya Nomura vs. Okami & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 30/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Arisa Hoshiki vs. Jungle Kyona (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 2 ||
> Natural Vibes vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. YAMATO (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Michael Elgin (BJW 24/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Michael Elgin (BJW Death Mania VII) || YES = 2 ||
> Kohei Sato vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Death Mania VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Miu Watanabe & Miyu Yamashita vs. NEO Biishiki-gun (TJP Brand New Wrestling 3 ~ Stronger Than Anyone! ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Hino (ZERO1 14/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & The Bodyguard vs. Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 1 ||
> Fuminori Abe & Takuya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 25/09) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. R.E.D. (Dragon Gate Storm Gate - Secret Gate - Evening Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Ben-K vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate The Gate of Victory - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> HARASHIMA, Isami Kodaka & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Ken Ohka, Konosuke Takeshita & Shoko Nakajima (DDT Pre Ultimate Party ~ Ready To Go! ~ Ryogoku Big Eve Festival!! ~) || YES = 1 ||
> AXIZ vs. Kongoh (NOAH The Best ~ Battle Of Aesthetics ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Chair vs. Gorgeous Matsuno vs. HARUKAZE vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Mina Shirakawa vs. Pokotan vs. SAGAT vs. Shota vs. Toru Owashi vs. Yoshihiko vs. Yuki Kamifuku (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 || Fuminori Abe vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 ||
> Antonio Honda & Miyu Yamashita vs. Kenny Omega & Riho (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Ultimate Party 2019 ~ DDT Group Big Set ~) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Europe Indy:
> Shigehiro Irie vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro New Year’s Resolution) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw Back to the Roots XVIII) || YES = 1 ||
> PAC vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Homecoming 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Aussie Open vs. The Swords of Essex (PROGRESS Chapter 84: Eskeewd Beef! Have Anybody Got Any Bokkle Oran Doove?) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa (wXw Inner Circle 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Lucky Kid vs. Timothy Thatcher (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 10) || YES = 4 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. WALTER (OTT ScrapperMania V) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (OTT WrestleRama 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Tyson Dux vs. Yuki Ishikawa (AMBITION 11) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT Fifth Year Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> US Indy:
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic Presents RGL: Bon Voyage & Hurry Back!) || YES = 1 ||
> Anthony Henry vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 120) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #41) || YES = 1 ||
> Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!) || YES = 1 ||
> Sadkampf vs. The Work Horsemen (BLP Unplugged) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Strickland (EVOLVE 121) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Matt Tremont (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Nick Gage vs. SHLAK (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Jun Kasai (GCW They Said It Couldn’t Be Done) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic End of An Era) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. PACO (Glory Pro Anniversary - Phoenix Rising) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Thomas Shire (HMW Fight Fire With Fire) || YES = 2 ||
> Brody King vs. Darby Allin (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Two Hundred) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominic Garrini vs. Joshua Bishop (AIW Slumber Party Massacre) || YES = 1 ||
> JR Kratos vs. Simon Grimm (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Killer Kross (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 4 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 6 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki (GCW Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport) || YES = 8 ||
> Shane Strickland vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Bandido vs. Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Will Ospreay vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro Live in NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> A-Kid vs. Air Wolf (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dasher Hatfield vs. Mark Angelosetti (CHIKARA Once Upon A Beginning) || YES = 1 ||
> Dustin Thomas vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Invisible Stan vs. The Invisible Man (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Lloyd vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 1) || YES = 3 ||
> LAX vs. The Rock ’n’ Roll Express (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 2 ||
> LA Park vs. Masato Tanaka (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break 3 - Part 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Jonathan Gresham (PWG Mystery Vortex VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 127) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 128) || YES = 1 ||
> Boomer Hatfield vs. Dasher Hatfield (CHIKARA Aniversario: Scotch Mist) || YES = 1 ||
> G-Raver vs. Nick Gage (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Tournament of Survival 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Mance Warner vs. Sami Callihan (MLW Fusion #62) || YES = 1 ||
> Big Joe vs. Casanova Valentine (CZW Tournament of Death) || YES = 1 ||
> Contra Unit vs. Marshall Von Erich, Ross Von Erich & Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #63) || YES = 2 ||
> Alex Zayne vs. Tony Deppen (GCW Backyard Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Kings of Colosseum) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Austin Theory vs. JD Drake (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Akira Tozawa (EVOLVE 131: 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Orange Cassidy vs. RD Evans (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Dickinson vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 3 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Americanrana) || YES = 2 ||
> Bestia 666 vs. Mance Warner (MLW Fusion #68) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (MLW Fusion #69) || YES = 1 ||
> Eric Ryan & Hate Trash Disaster vs. Jun Kasai, Takashi Sasaki & Toshiyuki Sakuda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Alex Colon vs. Masashi Takeda (GCW Worst Behavior) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #73) || YES = 1 ||
> Kassius Ohno vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 136) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Kingston vs. Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.02) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Mercedes Martinez (Beyond Uncharted Territory #2.03) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Saturday Night SuperFight) || YES = 1 ||
> Jacob Fatu vs. LA Park (MLW Saturday Night SuperFight) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Timothy Thatcher (MLW Fusion #82) || YES = 2 ||
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tom Lawlor (MLW Fusion #83) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> AJ Styles vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 01/01) || YES = 1 ||
> British Strong Style vs. Gallus (NXT UK #24) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. EC3 (NXT 09/01) || YES = 1 ||
> James Drake & Zack Gibson vs. Moustache Mountain (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 8 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Eddie Dennis (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Coffey vs. Pete Dunne (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 15/01) || YES = 14 ||*
> Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 22/01) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Undisputed Era vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 1 ||
> *Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 2 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. Tommaso Ciampa (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix) || YES = 10 ||*
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy vs. Hideo Itami vs. Kalisto (Royal Rumble Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble) || YES = 5 ||
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sasha Banks (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Bálor (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Shane Thorne (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Velveteen Dream (Worlds Collide) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aleister Black, Ricochet & Velveteen Dream (Halftime Heat) || YES = 7 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 06/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode & Chad Gable vs. The Revival (RAW 11/02) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (SmackDown 12/02) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Ricochet (NXT 13/02) || YES = 3 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Buddy Murphy (Elimination Chamber Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> Carmella & Naomi vs. Nia Jax & Tamina vs. Fire & Desire vs. The Boss ’n’ Hug Connection vs. The IIconics vs. The Riott Squad (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Live 02/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 05/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (NXT 06/03) || YES = 2 ||
> #DIY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 06/03) || YES = 7 ||
> Andrade vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Samoa Joe (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kevin Owens vs. Mustafa Ali (Fastlane) || YES = 9 ||
> Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre vs. The Shield (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. #DIY (NXT 13/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black vs. Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 20/03) || YES = 2 ||
> The New Day vs. Daniel Bryan & Rowan, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar & The Usos (SmackDown 26/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. War Raiders (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> *Matt Riddle vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Pete Dunne vs. WALTER (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: New York) || YES = 7 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (WrestleMania 35 Kickoff) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 14 ||*
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs. Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. The Usos (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 3 ||
> Shane McMahon vs. The Miz (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> *Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 29 ||*
> Batista vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 2 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (WrestleMania 35) || YES = 5 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Tony Nese (205 Live 09/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 17/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston (RAW 06/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 08/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kevin Owens vs. Kofi Kingston (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Ali vs. Andrade vs. Baron Corbin vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Finn Bálor vs. Randy Orton vs. Ricochet (Money In The Bank) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 8 ||
> Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. The Forgotten Sons vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: XXV) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Kushida (NXT 12/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Cesaro (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Lashley vs. Braun Strowman (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Bryan & Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery vs. The New Day (Extreme Rules) || YES = 3 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Jack Gallagher (205 Live 16/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT Live 26/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 1 ||
> *Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 6 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT TakeOver: Toronto) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Natalya (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 5 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Oney Lorcan (205 Live 13/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Buddy Murphy vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa, Humberto Carrillo, Jack Gallagher, Isaiah Scott & Oney Lorcan vs. Angel Garza, Ariya Daivari, Drew Gulak, Mike Kanellis & Tony Nese (205 Live 20/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic vs. Keith Lee (NXT 28/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Cesaro vs. Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 3 ||
> Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Gallus vs. Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 5 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. WALTER (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff) || YES = 13 ||*
> Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (Clash of Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai vs. Mia Yim (NXT 18/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Roderick Strong vs. Velveteen Dream (NXT 18/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Killian Dain vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 25/09) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (NXT 02/10) || YES = 4 ||
> Street Profits vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 4 ||
> Kushida vs. WALTER (NXT 09/10) || YES = 4 ||
> Damian Priest vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 16/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Breezango & Isaiah Scott vs. The Forgotten Sons (NXT 23/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic vs. Keith Lee vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 23/10) || YES = 6 ||
> Dakota Kai & Tegan Nox vs. The Kabuki Warriors (NXT 31/10) || YES = 1 ||
> World Cup Tag Team Turmoil (Crown Jewel) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 01/11) || YES = 6 ||
> The Revival vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 20/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Dominik Dijakovic (NXT 20/11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Women’s War Games (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 12 ||*
> Damian Priest vs. Killian Dain vs. Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 3 ||
> *Men’s War Games (NXT TakeOver: WarGames III) || YES = 11 ||*
> AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Survivor Series) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Pete Dunne (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
> Daniel Bryan vs. The Fiend (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
> Men’s Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match (Survivor Series) || YES = 5 ||
> Dominik Dijakovic & Keith Lee vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT 27/11) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> Tracy Williams vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (ROH on SBG #382) || YES = 2 ||
> Dalton Castle vs. Jay Lethal (Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal & Jonathan Gresham vs. Lifeblood (Road to G1 Supercard - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ren Narita (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Jeff Cobb (Honor Rising: Japan - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shane Taylor (17th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Marty Scurll vs. Matt Taven (G1 Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Rush vs. The Briscoes (ROH on SBG #410) || YES = 3 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Manhattan Mayhem) || YES = 1 ||
> Guerrillas of Destiny vs. The Briscoes (Summer Supercard) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Taven vs. Rush (Death By Dishonor) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Impact:
> Eddie Edwards vs. Moose (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> LAX vs. The Lucha Brothers (Impact Wrestling 08/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Gail Kim vs. Tessa Blanchard (Rebellion) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 2 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Tessa Blanchard (Slammiversary XVII) || YES = 5 ||
> The North vs. The Rascalz (Impact Wrestling 02/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> Ace Austin vs. Ace Romero vs. Daga vs. Jake Crist vs. Tessa Blanchard (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Sami Callihan (Bound For Glory) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> AEW:
> SoCal Uncensored vs. Strong Hearts (Double or Nothing) || YES = 2 ||
> Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Best Friends (Double or Nothing) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> *Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) || YES = 26 ||*
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (Double or Nothing) || YES = 11 ||*
> Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing) || YES = 3 ||
> Best Friends vs. Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored (Fyter Fest - The Buy In) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki (Fyter Fest) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody vs. Darby Allin (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> Laredo Kid & The Lucha Brothers vs. The Elite (Fyter Fest) || YES = 3 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Jon Moxley (Fyter Fest) || YES = 5 ||
> A Boy & His Dinosaur vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Dark Order (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA vs. Kenny Omega (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 6 ||
> The Brotherhood vs. The Young Bucks (Fight for the Fallen) || YES = 3 ||
> Jurassic Express vs. SoCal Uncensored (All Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. PAC (All Out) || YES = 4 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Joey Janela (All Out) || YES = 6 ||
> Cody vs. Shawn Spears (All Out) || YES = 3 ||
> *The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (All Out) || YES = 13 ||*
> Adam Page vs. Chris Jericho (All Out) || YES = 1 ||
> Nyla Rose vs. Riho (Dynamite 02/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Private Party vs. The Young Bucks (Dynamite 09/10) || YES = 6 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Kenny Omega (Dark 15/10) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Page & Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley & PAC (Dynamite 16/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Chris Jericho vs. Darby Allin (Dynamite 16/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Private Party vs. The Lucha Brothers (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 5 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Dark Order (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Kenny Omega (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Jon Moxley vs. PAC (Dynamite 23/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Hikaru Shida vs. Shanna (Dynamite 31/10) || YES = 1 ||
> The Elite vs. Kip Sabian & The Hybrid 2 (Dynamite 31/10) || YES = 2 ||
> SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Dynamite 31/10) || YES = 2 ||
> Proud & Powerful vs. The Young Bucks (Full Gear) || YES = 6 ||
> Adam Page vs. PAC (Full Gear) || YES = 3 ||
> Private Party vs. SoCal Uncensored vs. The Lucha Brothers (Full Gear) || YES = 2 ||
> Emi Sakura vs. Riho (Full Gear) || YES = 2 ||
> *Chris Jericho vs. Cody (Full Gear) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega (Full Gear) || YES = 14 ||*
> Adam Page vs. PAC (Dynamite 13/11) || YES = 3 ||
> Nick Jackson vs. Rey Fenix (Dynamite 20/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Jon Moxley (Dynamite 20/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. PAC (Dynamite 27/11) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Jericho vs. Scorpio Sky (Dynamite 27/11) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 4 ||
> La Sangre Dinamita vs. Angel de Oro, El Soberano Jr. & Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 04/01) || YES = 1 ||
> El Terrible vs. Niebla Roja (CMLL Super Viernes 15/02) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan (CMLL Super Viernes 22/02) || YES = 5 ||
> Arez vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes Chairo Kingdom) || YES = 1 ||
> El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes 24/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Metalico vs. Virus (CMLL Juicio Final) || YES = 1 ||
> El Hijo de LA Park, LA Park & LA Park Jr. vs. Los Ingobernables & Mistico (CMLL Super Viernes El Adios De Mexico) || YES = 1 ||
> Blue Demon Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. (AAA Triplemania XXVII) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (AAA Heroes Inmortales XIII) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

_*D-Ou Grand Prix 2020 In Yokohama Day 1 - 29/11/2019*_

Keisuke Ishii Vs Yuki Ueno
Ishii was awesome in this. Most people don’t realise how old he is and he was an awesome old vet against the young guy here. Throwing Ueno hard into the arpon ruled. Ishii threw some mad kicks as well. Ueno had some great flash pins. Short but fun match. ***

Naomi Yoshimura Vs Bull James
A decent match. Yoshinmura and James exchanging arm strikes in the corner was the highlight of the match. Nothing special overall though. **1/4

Konosuke Takeshita Vs Yuki Iino
ALL OUT vs ALL OUT. Iino put in a strong performance against HARASHIMA in their KO-D Openweight title match but could be match that against the Ace of DDT, Konosuke Takeshita? Takeshita worked on the leg of Iino, taking his base away from him but he mostly sold for Iino, who was all action on offence. His selling wasn’t good though, as his inexperience comes into play, but he was fun on offence. ***

Chris Brookes Vs Chihiro Hashimoto
Intergender wrestling is alive and well in the world of DDT. A fun showcase of Chihiro Hashimoto. If you like both people, watch it, I guess. You don’t need to though. **1/2

Soma Takao Vs Masato Tanaka
A fun match with tons of hard strikes, some nice brawling on the outside as well. Tanaka egging Soma on was awesome. Soma looked good in there, getting some decent nearfalls on Tanaka. His counter to the Sliding D was awesome. Tanaka looked good despite the old age. ***1/4

*No But Highly Recommend: HARASHIMA Vs Yukio Sakaguchi ***3/4*
The current DDT Extreme Champion and KO-D Openweight champion against another former KO-D Openweight champion. A big main event for the first night of the D-OU GP. Loved the mat wrestling in the match. Both are great at it, it’s hard to even say who is the better. Sakaguchi would hold HARASHIMA’s hand, preventing him from tightening his grip further while in a knee bar. HARASHIMA would wriggle around whenever Sakaugchi had the advantage. Just smart defensive work displayed by both wrestlers. HARASHIMA would try come crafty moves, like trying to scissor the legs, only for Sakaguchi to counter. The struggle was excellent. It took near enough most of the match for someone to throw a strike, and when they began throwing more strikes, they put a ton of force behind them. Sakaugcuhi had some brutally sounding kicks that caught HARASHIMA on the nipples. Sakaguchi taking HARASHIMA back to the mat when HARASHIMA was gaining momentum on their feet was excellent storytelling since it’s his bread and butter. The finish was sudden, but HARASHIMA dropping Sakaguchi with a killer Somato was a good enough finish for me. A pretty awesome main event. 

———————————————————————–
*D-Ou Grand Prix 2020 In Yokohama Day 2 - 30/11/2019*

Yukio Sakaguchi Vs Naomi Yoshimura
A fun opener with Yoshimura attempting to get the head start on Sakaguchi with it ultimately failing. *** 

Soma Takao Vs Bull James
Soma Takao trying to avoid being close to Bull James was a good way to establish him as a threat while getting some solid character work out of Soma. Bull really spent most of the match absorbing Soma’s strikes before Soma rolled him up. So it wasn’t much to watch. *1/2

*No But Recommend: Yuki Ueno Vs Chihiro Hashimoto ***1/2*
I dug the mat work in the match. Ueno went back to basics while Hashimoto used her big frame to keep up and overpower the skinny Ueno. Loved Ueno going for the hip, of all things. It didn’t lead to much but the intent was awesome. There was a nice struggle between the two as well. The finishing stretch was a ton of fun also. 

*No But Recommend: Tetsuya Endo Vs Chris Brookes ***1/2*
Both are two people who I’d describe as flashy, and they have a very flashy match. They do the wristlock - kip-up spot which looked good. There is a certain flair in their submission holds and the way they exchange with each other. Chris Brookes is an okay wrestler - I’ve honestly never given it much thought despite watching a ton of his matches - but I think this is a step-up. His tope was awesome, using his speed well. His work on the leg was decent. Although Endo brushed it off quickly enough. The match peaked a bit too early or me though. The crowd was at its hottest and you can feel the crowd slowly lose its excitement for the moment, despite still being engaged. It’s clear both guys didn’t have enough ideas for a 30 minute time limit match. Good match overall though. 

Konosuke Takeshita Vs Keisuke Ishii
A high tempo match with Takeshita dominating and Ishii fighting from beneath. It was pretty awesome to see. I just wish we saw more of it. ***1/4

*No But Recommend: Daisuke Sasaki Vs Masato Tanaka ***1/2*
Loved the brawling aspects of the match. Sasaki channels his inner Dick Togo with the use of the chairs and they way he does it while Tanaka is more than happy upping the tempo. Sasaki had some awesome all or nothing moves like the dive into the crowd. He took some mad bumps as always for Tanaka’s offence. He even took a nasty chair shot like a champ.


----------



## Platt

Mike Quackenbush vs Tyler Bate - Fight Club Internacional Técnico 5***


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (12/4/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

For the record, I REALLY do hope that this MOTY thread continues to get more activity in spite of the shitty update to the site.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, I REALLY do hope that this MOTY thread continues to get more activity in spite of the shitty update to the site.


I very much hope so as well, but goddamn, this update is legitimately fucking awful  really just pisses me off to scroll the forum w/ this look.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Travis Banks vs Ligero vs Joseph Conners on the NXT UK (12/5/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'll still post on the thread, it's the best wrestling thread this forum has ever had imo.


----------



## MC

I'll still do it. Even if out of habit.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended to... 


_Nov 16th_​Violence Is Forever​Workhorsemen​_Iron Man_​Slamilton 2​BLP​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mustafa Ali/Chad Gable vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Heavy Machinery Elimination tag match on the Smackdown (12/6/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Bruce L

Belated *YES* to the women's WarGames match and to Wolfe/Dragunov from NXT UK.


----------



## antoniomare007

*OH YES!* to


*Takuya Nomura vs Fuminori Abe - BASARA 11/26/19*








Takuya Nomura vs. Fuminori Abe - BASARA 112 ~ Banquet ~


26.11.2019




rutube.ru





The Young Gawd and Abe do it again, restoring that shoot style feeling giving 13 minutes of intense grappling and striking :wow:. Felt like they went to war for 30+. Some nice counters by Abe, who still impresses me no matter how much I see from him, Nomura's slaps remain the best in the business. I hope Barnett books them for the next Bloodsport, Astronauts need more eyes on they. This was really fucking good

@Obfuscation @Corey get on this. It's more on the note of their Feb last year match than the one they had early this year.


PS: What the fuck did they do to the forum layout? It's annoying as fuck now.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES* to 

*Daisuke Sekimoto & The Bodyguard vs NEXTREAM (Kento Miyahara & Yuma Aoyagi) - All Japan RWTL Day 7 11/21/19*

Holy shit







was not expecting this match to be this good. It follows a more southern tag formula, with Kento getting isolated and leaving Aoyagi by himself to survive the beating the dudes, specially BODYGAH, have in store for him. They are able to keep things interesting for the first 15 minutes of the match, it's nothing out of the ordinary but there's enough to keep your attention. Aoyagi is a good face in peril but his offense is so weak that his hope spots don't have as much "hope" as they should, imo. Still, the kid takes the beating like a man and his comeback lead to a nice hot tag by Miyahara. Then we get the last 7 minutes which were fucking GREAT and truly elevated the match to another level. In the end it's Sekimoto and Aoyagi slugging it out and really feels like the kid turns the corner as a performer: fire, a little better strikes and some impressive moves. Great nearfalls and even though Korakuen was sadly half empty, the crowd was lit for the home stretch. This match won me over like a motherfucker, definitely check it out


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful Texas Street Fight on the Dynamite (12/11/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lio Rush vs Angel Garza for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (12/11/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa vs Keith Lee vs Finn Balor on the NXT (12/11/19) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## MC

A few YES's good. The trifecta - WWE, Lucha and Japanese pro wrestling. 

*AJPW Real World Tag League Final Day 09/12/2019*

_*Yes To: *_*Jake Lee & Naoya Nomura vs. Violent Giants (Shuji Ishikawa & Suwama) ****1/4*
I thought that this was an excellent match. The Tag work was really, really good for the most part. Double team moves and 1, 2 moves are my jam and this had a ton of of them. The individual exchanges were very good. It stuck to Lee vs Suwama and Ishikawa vs Nomura, with the latter being pivotal in both the body of the match and the closing stretch. Jake Lee vs Suamwa had a great battle of cat and mouse on Suwama trying to stop Jake Lee getting in the ring and preventing Ishikawa destroying Nomura. Although I think they went back to the not so good strike exchanges a bit too much, imo. Nomura taking tons of damage and selling was great but he had some very good stretches of offence as well - him trying to knock Ishikawa down with shoulder tackles and then spearing him. A very well wounded effort from him. Ishikawa was excellent all match - offensively, selling, the most memorable moments of the match, such as powerboming Suwama which helped Suwama launch Nomura across the ring, etc. And considering Nomura and Lee wrestled a 20 minute match earlier in the show, they didn't slow down here and kept up with the awesome pace the Violent Giants set. 

*WWE NXT 11/12/2019

Yes To: Angel Garza vs. Lio Rush ****1/2*
An excellent follow up to their November match. I loved the reckless abandon that both guys put into their offence and bumps. Everything seemed to have something go a bit off, an off landing here and there, causing Lio Rush to land on his hip or face first on the apron. Just for example. It really added a ton of rawness to the match - everything fit the tone they were going for. Loved the learned psychology from Garza, too. Him learning off the trick Lio Rush used to win their first match and using it to his advantage. And Lio Rush adapting to that was just as great. Lio Rush showing why putting him as a manger, a role he was good in, was a big waste of his talents - multiple great performances and this one is no different. He was particularly great in every way he needed to be. The nearfalls was awesome. I would go as far as to say that they were nail-biting at times. Sometimes nearfalls, in NXT especially, can be forced or manufactured but some of the nearfalls had me on the edge of my seat. I was so hooked. They some how made the strike - no sell - strike - fall down spot fit into the flow of the match which is a rarity. Now that's special.

*AULL 06/10/2019

Yes To: Hijo de Fishman. vs. Mascara Sagrada Jr. ****1/2*
I've never watched these two before but I have heard good things about both luchadores. This had a great start with hard overhand chops on the apron and then in the ring which transitioned into a crowd brawl. Hijo de Fishman had some heavy offence like a fireman's carry into the chairs that gave a big thud. His clubbing blows looked great. Sagrada's mask got ripped and the blood came soon after - . He took some mega punishment here and the crowds rallied behind him. Loved him begging Fishman to hit him with his own belt after he did it a few times. The sound the belt gave was sickening. Sagrada was awesome on offence. He popped Fishman with a punch to the jaw and then unloading with punches to a grounded Fishman, who was also covered in blood. Fishman had some great lucha holds that he'd lock on from random moves. He'd turn a fireman's carry into an arm-trapped single leg boston crab. The back and forth struggle was really good. There was a great sense of rivalry and hate shown in their struggle rather than it being a 50/50 your turn, my turn type of match. It just works on most levels for me. The only bad thing about the match is the finish. A skinnier Sagrada comes out and takes on Fishman's second and we got a foul kick for a finish. I didn't really care for it. Every match had it's downsides and this was it for this match. Awesome lucha brawl met with a great rudo performance by Hijo de Fishman and a good technico performance by Sagrada Jr.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mark Pobanz (Markus Crane) Recovery Fund, organized by Riley Sue Pobanz


On December 8, 2019, Markus was admitted to an emergency room in Las Vegas d… Riley Sue Pobanz needs your support for Mark Pobanz (Markus Crane) Recovery Fund



www.gofundme.com


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kabuki Warriors vs Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Women's Tag titles at TLC.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders vs O.C on the Raw (12/16/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

I have a bunch of backlog to put in here once my final projects for my classes are done. Between that and work I don't have a lot of time to write them down!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenny Omega/Adam Page vs Lucha Bros on the Dynamite (12/18/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shayna Baszler vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women's title on the NXT (12/18/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT TV 12/18/19

Adam Cole (c) v. Finn Balor - **** 1/4 (YES !)

Shayna Bazsler (c) v. Rhea Ripley - **** 1/4 (YES !)


----------



## Groovemachine

Fab episode of NXT last night!

*Adam Cole vs Finn Balor - WWE NXT Dec 18th - ***3/4

Kushida vs Cameron Grimes - WWE NXT Dec 18th - ***3/4

Rhea Ripley vs Shayna Baszler - WWE NXT Dec 18th - *****

I wish Ripley had sold the arm a little better after all that damage had been done, at least in terms of her ability to use it in the pumphandle slam etc, but that doesn't take away from the emotional connection they created in this one. Lasting that long in the Kirifuda clutch really helped put her over. I'm excited to see where the NXT women's division goes from here.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tyler Bate vs Noam Dar on the NXT UK (12/19/19) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SHIRLEY's Top 5 MOTYCs Confirmed*


_May 25th_​*Cody Rhodes*​*Dustin Rhodes*​​Double or Nothing​AEW​10*​





 

_May 23rd_​*Will Ospreay*​*Bandido*​​BOSJ: Day 8​NJPW​7*​





 

_Jul 28th_​*Joey Janela*​*David Starr*​​Americanrana '19​Beyond​6*​









Beyond Wrestling AMERICANRANA 19 7/28/2019 Full Show


Beyond Wrestling AMERICANRANA 19 7/28/2019 Full Show Full Show Online watchwrestling, Beyond Wrestling AMERICANRANA 19 7/28/2019 Full Show Download Links wrestlingnetwork in Beyond Wrestling AMERICANRANA 19 7/28/2019 Full Show live stream taimatv, bakedlive, Beyond Wrestling AMERICANRANA 19...




watchprowrestling.com






_Aug 22nd_​*Masashi Takeda*​*Alex Colon*​​Worst Behavior '19​GCW​6*​

http://watchprowrestling.com/gcw-in-japan-worst-behavior-22-august-2019-online/ 


_Apr 6th_​*RNR Express*​*LAX*​​#JJSB3 Pt. 2​GCW​5*​









GCW Joey Janelas Spring Break 3 Part 2 7th April 2019 Online


GCW Joey Janelas Spring Break 3 Part 2 7th April 2019 Online Full Show Online watchwrestling, GCW Joey Janelas Spring Break 3 Part 2 7th April 2019 Online Download Links wrestlingnetwork in GCW Joey Janelas Spring Break 3 Part 2 7th April 2019 Online live stream taimatv, bakedlive, GCW Joey...




watchprowrestling.com


----------



## shadow_spinner

My top 10 matches of 2019
1-Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay BOTSJ Finals
2-Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano NXT Takeover: New York
3-WALTER vs. Tyler Bate NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff
4-Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay G1 Climax Day 7
5-Kota Ibushi vs Jay White G1 Climax Final
6-Kenny Omega vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi WrestleKingdom 13
7-Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano NXT Takeover: XXV
8-Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet NXT Takeover: Phoenix
9-Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros Double Or Nothing
10-Will Ospreay vs. Kota Ibushi G1 Climax Day 5


----------



## Bruce L

My top 30 of the year:

30. NJPW – Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero (BOSJ, Night 4)

29. NJPW – KENTA vs Tomohiro Ishii (Power Struggle)

28. WWE (NXT) – Moustache Mountain vs Zack Gibson & James Drake (TakeOver: Blackpool)

27. NJPW – Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup, Night 11)

26. Chikara – Mr. Touchdown vs Dasher Hatfield (Once Upon a Beginning)

25. WWE (NXT) – Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne (TakeOver: Toronto II)

24. NJPW – Tomohiro Ishii vs Jeff Cobb (G1 Climax, Night 2)

23. NJPW – Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr (Sengoku Lord)

22. NJPW – Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom)

21. WWE (NXT) – War Raiders vs Ricochet & Aleister Black (TakeOver: New York)

20. Beyond – David Starr vs Mercedes Martinez (Uncharted Territory 10/17)

19. NJPW – Shingo Takagi vs SHO (BOSJ, Night 1)

18. WWE – Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston (WrestleMania 35)

17. NJPW – Roppongi 3K vs Shingo Takagi & BUSHI (Road to Wrestling Dontaku 4/26)

16. OTT – Jordan Devlin vs David Starr (Homecoming II)

15. NJPW – Tomohiro Ishii vs Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax, Night 16)

14. NJPW – Will Ospreay vs Amazing Red (Super J Cup, Night 1)

13. NJPW – Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi (G1 Supercard)

12. NJPW – Tetsuya Naito vs Shingo Takagi (G1 Climax, Night 14)

11. OTT – WALTER vs David Starr (WrestleRama III)

10. NJPW – Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay (G1 Climax, Night 7)

09. NJPW – Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Will Ospreay (G1 Climax, Night 17)

08. OTT – Jordan Devlin vs David Starr (5th Year Anniversary)

07. WWE (NXT) – Pete Dunne vs WALTER (TakeOver: New York)

06. AEW – Cody Rhodes vs Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing)

05. OTT – WALTER vs Jordan Devlin (ScrapperMania V)

04. NJPW – Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay (G1 Climax, Night 5)

03. NJPW – Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax, Night 17)

02. NJPW – Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi (BOSJ finals)

01. WWE (NXT) – WALTER vs Tyler Bate (TakeOver: Cardiff)


----------



## NastyYaffa

25. Jon Moxley vs. Juice Robinson - NJPW 05/06
24. Matt Riddle vs. Velveteen Dream - WWE 04/05
23. AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs. Samoa Joe - WWE 02/17
22. Josh Barnett vs. Minoru Suzuki - GCW 04/04
21. AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE 01/27
20. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. - AAA 08/03
19. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW 08/03
18. Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA - NJPW 08/03
17. Naoya Nomura vs. Suwama - AJPW 04/28
16. Kassius Ohno vs. WALTER - EVOLVE 09/21
15. Dragon Lee & Rush vs. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe - ROH 06/29
14. Buddy Murphy vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE 08/20
13. Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 06/09
12. Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa - wXw 03/09
11. Big E & Xavier Woods Tag Team Gauntlet - WWE 03/26

10. David Starr vs. Timothy Thatcher - wXw 01/19
9. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinjiro Otani - ZERO1 06/22
8. Bobby Gunns vs. Timothy Thatcher - wXw 10/05
7. Cody vs. Dustin Rhodes - AEW 05/25
6. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa - ROH 08/09
5. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW 03/23
4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. KENTA - NJPW 07/14
3. Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW 08/12
2. Cain Justice vs. Trevor Lee - CWF Mid-Atlantic 02/16
1. Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE 04/07

My top-25 for the year. Was a bit too inactive regarding rasslin the last few months, but I am REFRESHED & ready for 2020 to bring it!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Top 50 matches of 2019:


Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: New York - * * * * *
Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano © , NXT Takeover 25 - * * * * *
Adam Cole © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Toronto - * * * * * 
Adam Cole © v. Matt Riddle, NXT TV 10/02/19 - * * * * * 
Adam Cole © v. Daniel Bryan, Smackdown Live 11/01/19 - * * * * *
Pac v. Kzy, Dragon Gate: Open the Truth Gate Night 5 - **** ¾
Adam Cole v. Ricochet, NXT TV 02/13/19 - ****¾
Kota Ibushi v. Jay White, G1 Climax 29 Finale - **** ¾
Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, Royal Quest - **** ¾
Adam Cole v. Pete Dunne, Survivor Series - **** ¾
Team Ciampa v. Undisputed Era, Takeover: WarGames - **** ½
Jon Moxley v. Kenny Omega, AEW Full Gear - **** ½
Pete Dunne © v. WALTER, NXT Takeover: New York - **** ½
Tetsuya Naito v. Kota Ibushi, NJC Night 3 - **** ½
WALTER © v. Tyler Bate, Takeover: Cardiff - **** ½
Roderick Strong © v. Keith Lee v. Dominick Dijakovic, NXT TV 10/23/19 - **** ½
Adam Cole v. Shane Strickland, Evolve 121 - **** ½
Kenny Omega © v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 13 - **** ½
Kota Ibushi © v. Zack Sabre Jr., Sengoku Lord in Nagoya - **** ½
Will Ospreay v. Bandido Jr., BOSJ Night 8 - **** ½
Shingo Takagi v. Will Ospreay, BOSJ Final - **** ½
Austin Theory © v. Darby Allin, Evolve 121 - **** ½
Ricochet © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Phoenix - **** ½
Shingo Takagi v. Dragon Lee, BOSJ Night 8 - **** ½
Jay White © v. Will Ospreay, NJPW 47th Anniversary - **** ½
Tetsuya Naito © v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Supercard - **** ½
Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, NXT TV 05/08/19 - **** ½
Kota Ibushi v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 29 Night 17 - **** ½
El Phantasmo v. Will Ospreay, BOSJ Night 7 - **** ½
Kota Ibushi v. Will Ospreay, G1 Climax 29 Night 5 - **** ½
Will Ospreay v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 29 Night 17 - **** ½
Daniel Bryan © v. Kofi Kingston, Wrestlemania 35 - **** ½
Adam Cole © v. Finn Balor, NXT TV 12/18/19 - **** ¼
Shayna Bazsler v. Rhea Ripley, NXT TV 12/18/19 - **** ¼
 Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Cleveland 03/02/19 - **** ¼
Matt Riddle v. Roderick Strong, NXT Takeover 25 - **** ¼
Velveteen Dream, Ricochet & Aleister Black v. Adam Cole, Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano, Halftime Heat - **** ¼
Velveteen Dream v. Matt Riddle, NXT Takeover: New York - **** ¼
Jon Moxley v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 29 Night 6 - **** ¼
SANADA v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 29 Night 13 - **** ¼
Tetsuya Naito v. Shingo Takagi, G1 Climax 29 Night 14 - **** ¼
Will Ospreay v. Amazing Red, Super J Cup Night 1 - **** ¼
Kazuchika Okada v. Will Ospreay, G1 Climax 29 Night 7 - **** ¼
Minoru Suzuki v. Josh Barnett, Josh Barnett’s Bloodsport - **** ¼
Will Ospreay v. A-Kid, Total Rumble 9 - **** ¼
Jon Moxley v. Juice Robinson, BOSJ Final - **** ¼
Kota Ibushi v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 29 Night 13 - **** ¼
Adam Cole v. Ricochet v. Matt Riddle v. Aleister Black v. Velveteen Dream, NXT TV 03/20/19 - **** ¼
Kazuchika Okada v. Tomohiro Ishii, NJC Night 11 - **** ¼
Kazuchika Okada v. SANADA, NJC Final - **** ¼
As expected my wrestler of the year is Adam Cole and it's not even close.


----------



## Natecore

It makes me sad these Gargano/Cole shitfests will be remembered while Roddy/Riddle will be forgotten in time


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Top 50 matches of 2019:
> 
> 
> Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: New York - * * * * *
> Adam Cole v. Johnny Gargano © , NXT Takeover 25 - * * * * *
> Adam Cole © v. Johnny Gargano, NXT Takeover: Toronto - * * * * *
> Adam Cole © v. Matt Riddle, NXT TV 10/02/19 - * * * * *
> Adam Cole © v. Daniel Bryan, Smackdown Live 11/01/19 - * * * * *
> As expected my wrestler of the year is Adam Cole and it's not even close.


You son of a bitch, never change. I love it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> You son of a bitch, never change. I love it.


Dammit, you know I never will !


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hybrid 2 vs Private Party vs Best Friends vs Proud and Powerful on the AEW Dark (12/24/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

This has just crashed my Top 5!

YES to... 

_Nov 8th_​*Orin Veidt*​*Toshiyuki Sakuda*​_ DM_​Slime Language​GCW​6*​






DjSanjayStar.in







djsanjaystar.in





(Starts around 1:12:00)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roderick Strong vs Austin Theory for the NXT North American title on the NXT (12/25/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

Merry Christmas, my fellow wrestling fans! 

I'll make sure to add my full MOTY list on this thread by the end of this week too


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Callihan vs Tessa Blanchard at Slammiversary.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I just gave a particular match a rewatch since I had this lingering feeling that I underrated that contest, and it turns out that I did 

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Raw Women's title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to The Miz vs Baron Corbin vs Daniel Bryan on the Smackdown (12/27/19) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi/EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii/Will Ospreay at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2020 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, here is my 2019 MOTY list: 

Notes:

- WWE matches are in regular format

- AEW matches are in bold

- Any matches from outside promotions (from what I'VE SEEN are italicized)

10/10:

- Ariya Daivari/Mike Kanellis/Angel Garza/Tony Nese/Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher/Akira Tozawa/Humberto Carrillo/Isaiah Scott/Oney Lorcan Elimination Tag match (205 Live 8/20/19)
- WALTER vs Tyler Bate for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)
- *Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley Unsanctioned Lights Out match (Full Gear)*
- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa/Kevin Owens WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

9.5/10:

- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: XXV)
- _Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors) 
- Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 6)_
- Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

9/10:

- _Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 13)_
- Gallus vs British Strong Style (NXT UK 1/9/19)
- Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe vs Kofi Kingston vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton Elimination Chamber match for the WWE title (Elimination Chamber)
- Pete Dunne vs WALTER for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston for the WWE title (Wrestlemania 35)
- *Young Bucks vs The Brotherhood (Fight for the Fallen)*
- _Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 10) 
- Shingo Takagi vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 14)_
- Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Ricochet/Drew McIntyre/Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns/Chad Gable/Mustafa Ali/Braun Strowman/Baron Corbin vs Tommaso Ciampa/WALTER/Keith Lee/Matt Riddle/Damian Priest Elimination Tag match (Survivor Series)

8.5/10:

- Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)
- Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match (Smackdown 2/12/19)
- *Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs The Elite (Fyter Fest)*
- _Sanada vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 13)_
- Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Raw Women’s title (Hell in a Cell)
- *Joey Janela vs Kenny Omega Unsanctioned Lights Out match (AEW Dark 10/15/19)*
- Revival vs Undisputed Era (NXT 11/20/19)
- Rhea Ripley/Candice LeRae/Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai vs Bianca Belair/Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Shayna Baszler WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 11/27/19)
- _Hiromu Takahashi/EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii/Will Ospreay (NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2020 - Day 3)_
- The Miz vs Baron Corbin vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 12/27/19)


8/10:

- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade (Smackdown 1/15/19)
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)
- Aleister Black/Ricochet/Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole/Johnny Gargano/Tommaso Ciampa (Halftime Heat)
- Undisputed Era vs DIY (NXT 3/6/19)
- Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women’s title (Wrestlemania 35)
- *Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros for the AAA World Tag titles (Double or Nothing)*
- Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: XXV)
- Street Profits vs Forgotten Sons vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV)
- _Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley for the IWGP United States title (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors) 
- Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (Dominion 6.9 in Osaka-jo Hall)_
- *Cima vs Kenny Omega (Fight for the Fallen)*
- _Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 7)_
- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)
- Grizzled Young Veterans vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)
- *Kenny Omega vs Pac (All Out) 
- Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks Escalera De La Muerte match for the AAA Tag titles (All Out)*
- Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain Street Fight (NXT 9/25/19)
- Undisputed Era vs Street Profits for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/2/19)
- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/23/19)
- Kabuki Warriors vs Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai for the Women’s Tag titles (NXT 10/30/19)
- Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs B-Team vs Revival vs O.C vs Viking Raiders Gauntlet match (Crown Jewel)
- Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan for the NXT title (Smackdown 11/1/19)
- *Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful (Full Gear) 
- Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes for the AEW World title (Full Gear)*
- Damian Priest vs Killian Dain vs Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Keith Lee vs Finn Balor (NXT 12/11/19)

7.5/10:

_-- The Elite vs Suzuki-gun vs Chaos vs Yuji Nagata/Jeff Cobb/David Finlay vs Most Violent Players Gauntlet match (Wrestle Kingdom 13)
-- [*]Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay for the NEVER Openweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 13)
-- [*]Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito No DQ match for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Wrestle Kingdom 13)_
- Becky Lynch vs Carmella vs Charlotte Flair (Smackdown 1/8/19)
- Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)
- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)
- Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)
- Men’s Rumble match (Royal Rumble)
- Bobby Roode/Chad Gable vs Revival for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 2/11/19)
- Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT North American title (NXT 2/20/19)
- Travis Banks vs Jordan Devlin Falls Count Anywhere match (NXT UK 3/6/19)
- Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali for the WWE title (Fast Lane)
- Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Shield (Fast Lane)
- Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Erick Rowan vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match (Smackdown 3/19/19)
- Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 3/19/19)
- Adam Cole vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle vs Aleister Black (NXT 3/20/19)
- Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women’s title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Usos vs Bar vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Rusev vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the Smackdown Tag titles (Wrestlemania 35)
- Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 4/9/19)
- Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio vs AJ Styles (Raw 4/22/19)
- Men’s Battle Royal match (Worlds Collide 5/1/19)
- *22-Man Casino Battle Royale match (Double or Nothing) 
- Riho/Ryo Mizunami/Hikaru Shida vs Yuka Sakazaki/Emi Sakura/Aja Kong (Double or Nothing) 
- Cody Rhodes vs Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing) 
- Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing)*
- British Strong Style vs Imperium (NXT UK 6/12/19)
- Jack Gallagher/Oney Lorcan/Tony Nese vs Mike Kanellis/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak (205 Live 7/2/19)
- _Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay (G1 Climax in Dallas) 
- Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sanada (G1 Climax in Dallas) 
- Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax in Dallas)_
- Austin Theory vs JD Drake for the Evolve title and for the WWN title (Evolve 131)
- Becky Lynch/Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin/Lacey Evans Extreme Rules match for the Raw Women’s title and for the Universal title (Extreme Rules)
- Jack Gallagher vs Chad Gable (205 Live 7/16/19)
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 5)_
- Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title (NXT house event 7/26/19)
- _Jon Moxley vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 10)_
- Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro vs Sami Zayn vs Andrade vs Ricochet Gauntlet match (Raw 7/29/19)
- Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne (NXT 7/31/19)
- Kalisto vs Tony Nese vs Jack Gallagher vs Ariya Daivari vs Oney Lorcan vs Akira Tozawa (205 Live 8/6/19)
- Street Profits vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)
- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)
- Daniel Bryan vs Buddy Murphy (Smackdown 8/20/19)
- Ilja Dragunov vs Cesaro (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)
- *Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc vs Joey Janela Cracker Barrel Clash match (All Out) 
- Adam Page vs Chris Jericho for the AEW World title (All Out)*
- Viking Raiders/Cedric Alexander/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/O.C (Raw 9/9/19)
- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong for the NXT North American title (NXT 9/18/19)
- Rey Mysterio vs Ricochet vs Robert Roode vs AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Elimination match (Raw 9/23/19)
- Kushida vs WALTER (NXT 10/9/19)
- *Pac/Jon Moxley vs Adam Page/Kenny Omega (Dynamite 10/16/19)*
- Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest (NXT 10/16/19)
- *SCU vs Lucha Bros for the AEW Tag titles (Dynamite 10/30/19)*
- Keith Lee/Matt Riddle vs Undisputed Era (NXT 10/30/19)
- Bobby Lashley/Shinsuke Nakamura/Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin/Randy Orton vs Rusev/Ricochet/Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns (Crown Jewel)
- Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest (NXT 11/6/19)
- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee (NXT 11/13/19)
- Kassius Ohno vs Tyler Bate (NXT UK 11/14/19)
- Ilja Dragunov vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 11/21/19)
- New Day vs Undisputed Era vs Viking Raiders (Survivor Series)
- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (Survivor Series)
- Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title (Survivor Series)
- *Kenny Omega vs Jack Evans for the AAA Heavyweight title (AEW Dark 11/26/19)*
- Mustafa Ali/Chad Gable vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Heavy Machinery (Smackdown 12/6/19)
- *Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful Texas Street Fight (Dynamite 12/11/19)*
- Shayna Baszler vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women’s title (NXT 12/18/19)
- Tyler Bate vs Noam Dar (NXT UK 12/19/19)


7/10 (the "higher/stronger" 7's):

- Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe vs Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton (Smackdown 1/1/19)
- Drew Gulak vs Akira Tozawa (205 Live 1/2/19)
-- John Cena/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley/Dean Ambrose (Raw 1/7/19)
-- Bar vs Usos (Smackdown 1/8/19)
- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade 2/3 Falls match (1/22/19)
- Usos vs Bar vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery Elimination match (Smackdown 1/29/19)
- Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano (NXT house event 2/3/19)
- R-Truth vs Andrade vs Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe for the United States title (Smackdown 3/5/19)
- Coffey Brothers vs WALTER/Pete Dunne (NXT UK 3/13/19)
- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair for the Smackdown Women’s title (Smackdown 3/26/19)
- War Raiders vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Oney Lorcan vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 4/16/19)
- Velveteen Dream vs Buddy Murphy for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/17/19)
- Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese (205 Live 4/30/19)
- AJ Styles/Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley/Baron Corbin (Raw 5/6/19)
- Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Raw 5/6/19)
- Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole (NXT 5/8/19)
- Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor vs Ricochet vs Andrade vs Ali vs Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar Men’s Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank)
- Akira Tozawa vs Mike Kanellis vs Brian Kendrick vs Oney Lorcan vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live 5/21/19)
- WALTER vs Pete Dunne for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 5/22/19)
- Akira Tozawa vs Oney Lorcan vs Humberto Carrillo vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 6/11/19)
- Tony Nese vs Akira Tozawa vs Drew Gulak for the Cruiserweight title (Stomping Grounds)
- *Private Party vs SCU vs Best Friends (Fyter Fest)*
- Kenta vs Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax in Dallas)
- Sami Callihan vs Tessa Blanchard (Slammiversary)
- *Dark Order vs The Hybrid2 vs A Boy and His Dinosaur (Fight for the Fallen)*
- Matt Riddle vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 131)
- Cesaro vs Aleister Black (Extreme Rules)
- Daniel Bryan/Rowan vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery for the Smackdown Tag titles (Extreme Rules)
- Ricochet vs AJ Styles for the United States title (Extreme Rules)
- Revival vs Usos vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 7/29/19)
- Jordan Devlin vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 7/31/19)
- New Day vs Daniel Bryan/Rowan (Smackdown 8/6/19)
- Becky Lynch vs Natalya Submission match for the Raw Women’s title (Summerslam)
- Drew Gulak vs Oney Lorcan for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 8/13/19)
-Viking Raiders vs B-Team vs O.C vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery Gauntlet match (Raw 8/26/19)
- *Dark Order vs Best Friends (All Out)*
- Lince Dorado vs Humberto Carrillo (205 Live 9/3/19)
- Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks/Bayley (Raw 9/9/19)
- Humberto Carrillo/Lince Dorado/Gran Metalik vs Tony Nese/Drew Gulak/Ariya Daivari (205 Live 9/10/19)
- New Day vs Revival/Randy Orton (Smackdown 9/17/19)
- Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title (NXT 10/2/19)
- *Young Bucks vs Private Party (Dynamite 10/9/19) 
- Chris Jericho vs Darby Allin Street Fight for the AEW World title (Dynamite 10/16/19)*
- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 10/17/19)
- Ariya Daivari vs Tony Nese vs Oney Lorcan (205 Live 10/18/19)
- Matt Riddle vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 10/23/19)
- Noam Dar vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 10/24/19)
- Shinsuke Nakamura/Cesaro/Baron Corbin vs Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns (Smackdown 10/25/19)
- *Jamie Hayter/Emi Sakura vs Shanna/Riho (Dynamite 11/6/19)*
- O.C vs Matt Riddle/Keith Lee/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 11/6/19)
- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK 11/7/19)
- *SCU vs Private Party vs Lucha Bros for the AEW Tag titles (Full Gear) 
- Riho vs Emi Sakura for the AEW Women’s title (Full Gear)*
- Undisputed Era vs New Day/Heavy Machinery (Smackdown 11/22/19)
- Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Bayley vs Shayna Baszler vs Becky Lynch (Survivor Series)
- Ricochet vs Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre vs Rey Mysterio (Raw 11/25/19)
- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka (Raw 11/25/19)
- Lio Rush vs Akira Tozawa for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 11/27/19)
- Imperium vs Gallus/Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK 11/28/19)
- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 12/4/19)
- Travis Banks vs Ligero vs Joseph Conners (NXT UK 12/5/19)
- Lio Rush vs Angel Garza for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 12/11/19)
- Kabuki Warriors vs Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Women’s Tag titles (TLC)
- Viking Raiders vs O.C (Raw 12/16/19)
- *Kenny Omega/Adam Page vs Lucha Bros (Dynamite 12/18/19) 
- Hybrid2 vs Private Party vs Best Friends vs Proud and Powerful (AEW Dark 12/24/19)*
- Roderick Strong vs Austin Theory for the NXT North American title (NXT 12/25/19)


----------



## SHIRLEY

This just popped up on Youtube...


----------



## Dr. Middy

So to start, all of the WWE/NXT matches that I watched and rated since god knows when. I'll make a post with all the AEW, NJPW, and other matches that I had on backlog but kept forgetting to put in this thread. 

*NO*_ but _*Recommended* _to Kairi Sane and Asuka (Kabuki Warriors) vs Tegan Nox and Dakota Kai - NXT 10/30/19_

Asuka and Kairi just dominated Dakota for a long time, but Dakota thankfully is a real good babyface in peril, and it only helped to make Tegan’s hot tag even better when it did happen. Really liked how they did the mist spot this time, and how they had Kairi be real smart about it to hide what was happening. Pretty damn good.

****3/4

YES *_to Lio Rush vs Angel Garza – NXT 11/13/19_

Way better than I ever thought. Garza continues to become a star before our very eyes, he has the charism and the ability to be huge, and I love Rush being able to show off just how great and athletic a dude he is. This was a tremendous banger from start to finish with some great near falls and big spots, and I hope we get a rematch!

******1/4

NO*_ but _*Recommended* _Keith Lee vs Roderick Strong - NXT 11/13/19 - _****3/4

YES *_to Mia Yim vs Io Shirai - NXT 11/13/19 - _*****

NO* _but _*Recommended *_- Becky Lynch vs Rhea Ripley - NXT 11/20/19 -_ ****3/4

YES *_to The Revival vs Undisputed Era (Kyle O’ Reilly and Bobby Fish) - NXT 11/20/19_

A wonderful display of tag team wrestling between two of the best teams WWE has going. Fish and O’Reilly are so great at beating guys down, and they just were picking apart Wilder with precision, who was great as a babyface here (not used to that one). Dawson was a great hot tag here, and from here on it was just back and forth with everybody getting time to shine. I loved the end, with Dawson defiant despite knowing the inevitable, and just yelling at UE to kiss his ass before getting the high low. An excellent tag match, and probably the best tag match in WWE this year.

*****1/2

NO *_but _*Recommended *_- Keith Lee and Dominic Dijakovic vs Undisputed Era (Kyle O’ Reilly and Rodrick Strong) – NXT 11/27/19 - _****3/4

YES*_ to Tozawa vs Lio Rush - NXT 11/27/19_ 

A wonderful sprint between two of the best cruiserweights in the company. Tozawa is really underrated, he almost never looks anything less than great, and Rush continues to excel as one of the better performers in the entire company. The only slip up was when Tozawa lost his mouthpiece, as I think he must have gotten lost for a second, but other than this everything about this match was great.

*****

YES *to _Keith Lee, Dominic Dijakovic, and Tommaso Ciampa vs Undisputed Era (Kyle O’ Reilly, Adam Cole, and Rodrick Strong - NXT 12/4/19 _- *****

YES *_to Adam Cole vs Finn Balor – NXT 12-18-19_

A real fun match here with what you would expect from both guys. Finn is somewhat more vicious at times with how he does his moves which is a nice touch, although they really left a lot to be desired by completely ignoring Finn’s knee other than the random counters Cole would do. But they gelled quite well, and probably could have an even better Takeover match.

*****

YES* _to Cameron Grimes vs KUSHIDA – NXT 12-18-19_

Tremendous this was, and I mean given the talent level, of course this would rule. Grimes is easing himself into NXT well, he has that rougher look to him that we don’t really have save for somebody like KOR or so. I was surprised he won, but KUSHIDA looked great and helped to make him look great in defeat.

*****

NO *_but _*Recommended *_- Pete Dunne vs Travis Banks - NXT 12-18-19 - _ ****3/4

YES *to _Rhea Ripley vs Shayna Baszler – NXT 12-18-19_

Yeah they had some smoke and mirrors with the chair spot, ref bump, and the two MMA chicks out to help Shayna. That being said, all of them worked wonderfully here, stacking the deck against Rhea so well to where they wanted you to believe she might not win. I thought their styles worked well, it’s not often we see Shayna be the weaker person in a match, but she was here. Rhea was a tremendous babyface, the long clutch spot was great, and the comeback was nice too. A lovely story and a great match to boot. Best NXT TV main event in some time.

*****1/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

And now my AEW matches!

*YES*_ to Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr & Rey Fenix) vs Private Party (Isiah Cassidy and Mark Quen) - AEW #4: 10/23/19_

A wonderfully fun sprint of a tag match! Legit, I don’t think that there was any rest holds of any kind, which is impressive given the length this match was. Private Party continue to improve a ton, and it’s awesome to see them become serious deals now.

*****

YES *_to Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr & Rey Fenix) vs SCU (Kazarian and Scorpio Sky) - AEW #5: 10/30/19_

And this was also a fun sprint that never let up. Fenix is goddamn incredible, and honestly I think Pentagon and Fenix could easily break apart and become singles guys sooner rather than later. Surprised that this ended with a roll up, but maybe they want to tease a rematch announcement next week for Full Gear. Still, really fun match.

*****

YES* _to PAC vs Trent? - AEW 6: 11/6/19_

PAC really has been on fire since appearing in AEW, and this was just a lovely little match with PAC manhandling the best babyface in Trent (who really should go singles eventually in due time). This was great!

*****
NO *_but _*Recommended *_- PAC vs Adam Page - AEW #7: 11/13/19 -_ ****3/4

YES *_to Rey Fenix vs Nick Jackson - AEW #8: 11/20/19_

Nice to see Nick get a chance to have a singles match, which I don't recall ever seeing. This was just a spectacular spotfest, but in the best way. Both guys are crazy athletic, especially Fenix, and this match was just full of that. As an opening match to the show it ruled, was fun as hell to watch, and holy hell did the crowd go insane for it!

*****1/4

YES *_to Darby Allin vs Jon Moxley - AEW #8: 11/20/19_

A great TV main event. Darby got to hang here and this was one of the times you can get over despite a loss, as he was great the entire match as the underdog babyface, even with Moxley as a babyface himself. The finish was insane, that paragdim shift off the ropes looked like it killed Darby (although a lot of moves tend to look like that with him).

*****
YES *_to Kenny Omega vs PAC - AEW #9: 11/27/19 - _*****

NO *_but _*Recommended *- _The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) vs Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr and Rey Fenix) - AEW 11: 12/11/19 - _****3/4

NO *_but _*Recommended *_- Kenny Omega and Adam Page vs Lucha Bros – AEW #12: 12/18/19 _- ****3/4

NO *_but _*Recommended *_- Jungle Boy vs Chris Jericho – AEW #12: 12/18/19 _

I thought this was excellent. Great babyface performance by Jungle Boy here, the interference on the outside was fun, and Jericho was a great bully. Only thing that didn’t take it to a four star match for me was the fact that Jungle Boy didn’t sell the walls of Jericho that much after sitting in it so long. Still, real fun.

****3/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*David Starr vs Jordan Devlin - OTT Fifth Year Anniversary - ****3/4*

Thanks to OTT putting this one up for free, I finally got to catch up. And it certainly delivered! I was coming into this one cold as I hadn't seen their previous matches, but the fantastic video package easily gets you up to speed, and it's just a brilliant match even in its own bubble. Electric atmosphere from the word go, this gets you invested early and holds your attention. The boxing section could have been so hokey but they made it work, helped no doubt by Devlin getting busted open hard way. Great nearfalls towards the end, and a climactic finish that peaks at just the right time. Awesome stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aleister Black vs Buddy Murphy on the Raw (12/30/19) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

Unfortunately, I can't edit my previous list; so I'll add Black vs Murphy here on this updated list 



Spoiler:  My Updated 2019 MOTY List



10/10:

- Ariya Daivari/Mike Kanellis/Angel Garza/Tony Nese/Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher/Akira Tozawa/Humberto Carrillo/Isaiah Scott/Oney Lorcan Elimination Tag match (205 Live 8/20/19)
- WALTER vs Tyler Bate for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)
- *Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley Unsanctioned Lights Out match (Full Gear)*
- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa/Kevin Owens WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

9.5/10:

- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: XXV)
- _Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors)_
- _Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 6)_
- Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

9/10:

- _Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 13)_
- Gallus vs British Strong Style (NXT UK 1/9/19)
- Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe vs Kofi Kingston vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton Elimination Chamber match for the WWE title (Elimination Chamber)
- Pete Dunne vs WALTER for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston for the WWE title (Wrestlemania 35)
- *Young Bucks vs The Brotherhood (Fight for the Fallen)*
- _Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 10)_
- _Shingo Takagi vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 14)_
- Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Ricochet/Drew McIntyre/Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns/Chad Gable/Mustafa Ali/Braun Strowman/Baron Corbin vs Tommaso Ciampa/WALTER/Keith Lee/Matt Riddle/Damian Priest Elimination Tag match (Survivor Series)

8.5/10:

- Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)
- Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match (Smackdown 2/12/19)
- *Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs The Elite (Fyter Fest)*
- _Sanada vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 13)_
- Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Raw Women’s title (Hell in a Cell)
- *Joey Janela vs Kenny Omega Unsanctioned Lights Out match (AEW Dark 10/15/19)*
- Revival vs Undisputed Era (NXT 11/20/19)
- Rhea Ripley/Candice LeRae/Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai vs Bianca Belair/Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Shayna Baszler WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 11/27/19)
- _Hiromu Takahashi/EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii/Will Ospreay (NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2020 - Day 3)_
- The Miz vs Baron Corbin vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 12/27/19)


8/10: 

- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade (Smackdown 1/15/19)
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)
- Aleister Black/Ricochet/Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole/Johnny Gargano/Tommaso Ciampa (Halftime Heat)
- Undisputed Era vs DIY (NXT 3/6/19)
- Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women’s title (Wrestlemania 35)
- *Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros for the AAA World Tag titles (Double or Nothing)*
- Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: XXV)
- Street Profits vs Forgotten Sons vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Undisputed Era (NXT TakeOver: XXV)
- _Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley for the IWGP United States title (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors)_
- _Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title (Dominion 6.9 in Osaka-jo Hall)_
- *Cima vs Kenny Omega (Fight for the Fallen)*
- _Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 7)_
- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)
- Grizzled Young Veterans vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)
- *Kenny Omega vs Pac (All Out)*
- *Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks Escalera De La Muerte match for the AAA Tag titles (All Out)*
- Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain Street Fight (NXT 9/25/19)
- Undisputed Era vs Street Profits for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/2/19)
- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/23/19) 
- Kabuki Warriors vs Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai for the Women’s Tag titles (NXT 10/30/19)
- Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs B-Team vs Revival vs O.C vs Viking Raiders Gauntlet match (Crown Jewel)
- Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan for the NXT title (Smackdown 11/1/19)
- *Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful (Full Gear)*
- *Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes for the AEW World title (Full Gear)*
- Damian Priest vs Killian Dain vs Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Tommaso Ciampa vs Keith Lee vs Finn Balor (NXT 12/11/19)

7.5/10:


_The Elite vs Suzuki-gun vs Chaos vs Yuji Nagata/Jeff Cobb/David Finlay vs Most Violent Players Gauntlet match (Wrestle Kingdom 13)_
_Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay for the NEVER Openweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 13)_
_Chris Jericho vs Tetsuya Naito No DQ match for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Wrestle Kingdom 13)_
 - Becky Lynch vs Carmella vs Charlotte Flair (Smackdown 1/8/19)
- Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)
- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)
- Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)
- Men’s Rumble match (Royal Rumble)
- Bobby Roode/Chad Gable vs Revival for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 2/11/19)
- Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT North American title (NXT 2/20/19)
- Travis Banks vs Jordan Devlin Falls Count Anywhere match (NXT UK 3/6/19)
- Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali for the WWE title (Fast Lane)
- Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Shield (Fast Lane)
- Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Erick Rowan vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match (Smackdown 3/19/19)
- Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 3/19/19)
- Adam Cole vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle vs Aleister Black (NXT 3/20/19)
- Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women’s title (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Usos vs Bar vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Rusev vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the Smackdown Tag titles (Wrestlemania 35)
- Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 4/9/19)
- Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio vs AJ Styles (Raw 4/22/19)
- Men’s Battle Royal match (Worlds Collide 5/1/19)
- *22-Man Casino Battle Royale match (Double or Nothing)*
- *Riho/Ryo Mizunami/Hikaru Shida vs Yuka Sakazaki/Emi Sakura/Aja Kong (Double or Nothing)*
- *Cody Rhodes vs Dustin Rhodes (Double or Nothing)*
- *Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega (Double or Nothing)*
- British Strong Style vs Imperium (NXT UK 6/12/19)
- Jack Gallagher/Oney Lorcan/Tony Nese vs Mike Kanellis/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak (205 Live 7/2/19)
- _Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay (G1 Climax in Dallas)_
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sanada (G1 Climax in Dallas)_
- _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax in Dallas)_
- Austin Theory vs JD Drake for the Evolve title and for the WWN title (Evolve 131)
- Becky Lynch/Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin/Lacey Evans Extreme Rules match for the Raw Women’s title and for the Universal title (Extreme Rules)
- Jack Gallagher vs Chad Gable (205 Live 7/16/19)
- _Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 5)_
- Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title (NXT house event 7/26/19)
- _Jon Moxley vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 29 Day 10)_
- Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro vs Sami Zayn vs Andrade vs Ricochet Gauntlet match (Raw 7/29/19)
- Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne (NXT 7/31/19)
- Kalisto vs Tony Nese vs Jack Gallagher vs Ariya Daivari vs Oney Lorcan vs Akira Tozawa (205 Live 8/6/19)
- Street Profits vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)
- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)
- Daniel Bryan vs Buddy Murphy (Smackdown 8/20/19)
- Ilja Dragunov vs Cesaro (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)
- *Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc vs Joey Janela Cracker Barrel Clash match (All Out)*
- *Adam Page vs Chris Jericho for the AEW World title (All Out)*
- Viking Raiders/Cedric Alexander/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/O.C (Raw 9/9/19)
- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong for the NXT North American title (NXT 9/18/19)
- Rey Mysterio vs Ricochet vs Robert Roode vs AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Elimination match (Raw 9/23/19)
- Kushida vs WALTER (NXT 10/9/19)
- *Pac/Jon Moxley vs Adam Page/Kenny Omega (Dynamite 10/16/19)*
- Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest (NXT 10/16/19)
- *SCU vs Lucha Bros for the AEW Tag titles (Dynamite 10/30/19)*
- Keith Lee/Matt Riddle vs Undisputed Era (NXT 10/30/19)
- Bobby Lashley/Shinsuke Nakamura/Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin/Randy Orton vs Rusev/Ricochet/Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns (Crown Jewel)
- Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest (NXT 11/6/19)
- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee (NXT 11/13/19)
- Kassius Ohno vs Tyler Bate (NXT UK 11/14/19)
- Ilja Dragunov vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 11/21/19)
- New Day vs Undisputed Era vs Viking Raiders (Survivor Series)
- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (Survivor Series)
- Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title (Survivor Series)
- *Kenny Omega vs Jack Evans for the AAA Heavyweight title (AEW Dark 11/26/19)*
- Mustafa Ali/Chad Gable vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Heavy Machinery (Smackdown 12/6/19)
- *Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful Texas Street Fight (Dynamite 12/11/19)*
- Shayna Baszler vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women’s title (NXT 12/18/19)
- Tyler Bate vs Noam Dar (NXT UK 12/19/19)


7/10 (the "higher/stronger" 7's):

- Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe vs Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton (Smackdown 1/1/19)
- Drew Gulak vs Akira Tozawa (205 Live 1/2/19)

John Cena/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley/Dean Ambrose (Raw 1/7/19)
Bar vs Usos (Smackdown 1/8/19)
 - Rey Mysterio vs Andrade 2/3 Falls match (1/22/19)
- Usos vs Bar vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery Elimination match (Smackdown 1/29/19)
- Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano (NXT house event 2/3/19)
- R-Truth vs Andrade vs Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe for the United States title (Smackdown 3/5/19)
- Coffey Brothers vs WALTER/Pete Dunne (NXT UK 3/13/19)
- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair for the Smackdown Women’s title (Smackdown 3/26/19)
- War Raiders vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: New York)
- Oney Lorcan vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 4/16/19)
- Velveteen Dream vs Buddy Murphy for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/17/19)
- Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese (205 Live 4/30/19)
- AJ Styles/Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley/Baron Corbin (Raw 5/6/19)
- Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Raw 5/6/19) 
- Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole (NXT 5/8/19)
- Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor vs Ricochet vs Andrade vs Ali vs Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar Men’s Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank)
- Akira Tozawa vs Mike Kanellis vs Brian Kendrick vs Oney Lorcan vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live 5/21/19)
- WALTER vs Pete Dunne for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 5/22/19)
- Akira Tozawa vs Oney Lorcan vs Humberto Carrillo vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 6/11/19)
- Tony Nese vs Akira Tozawa vs Drew Gulak for the Cruiserweight title (Stomping Grounds)
- *Private Party vs SCU vs Best Friends (Fyter Fest)*
- _Kenta vs Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax in Dallas)_
- _Sami Callihan vs Tessa Blanchard (Slammiversary)_
- *Dark Order vs The Hybrid2 vs A Boy and His Dinosaur (Fight for the Fallen)*
- Matt Riddle vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 131)
- Cesaro vs Aleister Black (Extreme Rules)
- Daniel Bryan/Rowan vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery for the Smackdown Tag titles (Extreme Rules)
- Ricochet vs AJ Styles for the United States title (Extreme Rules)
- Revival vs Usos vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 7/29/19)
- Jordan Devlin vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 7/31/19)
- New Day vs Daniel Bryan/Rowan (Smackdown 8/6/19)
- Becky Lynch vs Natalya Submission match for the Raw Women’s title (Summerslam)
- Drew Gulak vs Oney Lorcan for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 8/13/19)
-Viking Raiders vs B-Team vs O.C vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery Gauntlet match (Raw 8/26/19)
- *Dark Order vs Best Friends (All Out)*
- Lince Dorado vs Humberto Carrillo (205 Live 9/3/19)
- Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks/Bayley (Raw 9/9/19)
- Humberto Carrillo/Lince Dorado/Gran Metalik vs Tony Nese/Drew Gulak/Ariya Daivari (205 Live 9/10/19)
- New Day vs Revival/Randy Orton (Smackdown 9/17/19)
- Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title (NXT 10/2/19)
- *Young Bucks vs Private Party (Dynamite 10/9/19)*
- *Chris Jericho vs Darby Allin Street Fight for the AEW World title (Dynamite 10/16/19)*
- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 10/17/19)
- Ariya Daivari vs Tony Nese vs Oney Lorcan (205 Live 10/18/19)
- Matt Riddle vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 10/23/19)
- Noam Dar vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 10/24/19)
- Shinsuke Nakamura/Cesaro/Baron Corbin vs Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns (Smackdown 10/25/19)
- *Jamie Hayter/Emi Sakura vs Shanna/Riho (Dynamite 11/6/19)*
- O.C vs Matt Riddle/Keith Lee/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 11/6/19)
- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK 11/7/19)
- *SCU vs Private Party vs Lucha Bros for the AEW Tag titles (Full Gear)*
- *Riho vs Emi Sakura for the AEW Women’s title (Full Gear)*
- Undisputed Era vs New Day/Heavy Machinery (Smackdown 11/22/19)
- Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
- Bayley vs Shayna Baszler vs Becky Lynch (Survivor Series)
- Ricochet vs Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre vs Rey Mysterio (Raw 11/25/19)
- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka (Raw 11/25/19)
- Lio Rush vs Akira Tozawa for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 11/27/19)
- Imperium vs Gallus/Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK 11/28/19)
- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 12/4/19)
- Travis Banks vs Ligero vs Joseph Conners (NXT UK 12/5/19)
- Lio Rush vs Angel Garza for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 12/11/19)
- Kabuki Warriors vs Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Women’s Tag titles (TLC)
- Viking Raiders vs O.C (Raw 12/16/19)
- *Kenny Omega/Adam Page vs Lucha Bros (Dynamite 12/18/19)*
- *Hybrid2 vs Private Party vs Best Friends vs Proud and Powerful (AEW Dark 12/24/19)*
- Roderick Strong vs Austin Theory for the NXT North American title (NXT 12/25/19)
- Aleister Black vs Buddy Murphy (Raw 12/30/19)


----------



## Taroostyles

My Top 20 Of 2019

1. Ospreay vs Shingo-BOTSJ Final
2. Okada vs Ospreay-G1
3. Naito vs Shingo-G1
4. Cody vs Dustin-Double Or Nothing
5. White vs Ibushi-G1 Final
6. Cole vs Gargano-Takeover NY
7. Ishii vs Shingo-G1
8. Omega vs Moxley-Full Gear
9. Ibushi vs Okada-G1
10. Ibushi vs Ospreay-G1
11. Ishii vs Okada-New Japan Cup
12.Ishii vs Moxley-G1
13.Bucks vs Lucha Bros-All Out
14.Ospreay vs Bandido-BOTSJ
15.Omega vs Tana-WK
16. Walter vs Bate-Cardiff
17.Rocky Romero vs El-P-BOTSJ
18.Pete Dunne vs Walter-Takeover NY 
19.Okada vs Sanada-G1
20.Ricochet vs Gargano-Takeover Phoenix


----------



## Dr. Middy

AND the NJPW matches I forgot to put in here!

*YES *_to Birds of Prey (Will Ospreay & Robbie Eagles) vs Bullet Club (El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori) - NJPW estruction in Kagoshima _

This was a really incredibly athletic sprint of a tag match that really never let up despite going over 20 minutes. Everybody came out to play here, but I think this helped Robbie the most, he looked like a valent underdog by the last quarter of the match, coming back and nearly getting the win for his team, only to be foiled by a cheap belt shot and Phantasmo being a dirty heel yet again. Some of the shit they did in this match was outrageous, I screamed at that enormous moonsault Phantasmo did over the guardrail, which was one of the most dangerous looking spots I’ve seen in a-while. Only complaint was that it could have been cut by a few minutes, but this was fantastic!

*****1/2

YES*_ to Kota Ibushi vs KENTA – NJPW: Destruction in Kagoshima _

A much different match then their G1 encounter. KENTA was just a bastard here, just destroying Ibushi early, taunting him, destroying his case, gloating to the fans, and just being the most despicable he could be. They structured this real well for the hometown audience, just havin Ibushi fight back the entire match, and he was a great babyface, although I really wanted Ibushi to sell a lot more than he did, especially his leg that KENTA worked heavily on. The interference spot got over I suppose, and the finish was nice, I always enjoy when the first reaction to somebody kicking out of their finisher is to do it again. This was pretty damn fun!

******

YES_ to Hirooki Goto vs Shingo Takagi – NJPW: Destruction in Kobe_

Well this ruled, and given these two not much of a surprise. They had a great match back in the G1, and this was equally great, with a good first half with Shingo dominating for awhile, only to have a superplex of all moves wake up Goto. From there, they just starting throwing bombs at one another and kept a real hot pace till the end. Just watching both of them smash into one another for dominance was tremendous, and both these guys rule.

*YES *_to Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito – Destruction in Kobe_

Their chemistry is improving rapidly, the last 10 minutes of this was stellar and full of counters, especially with White living to his gimmick and somehow snaking his way out of so many destinos. Speaking of White, he was an utter prick all match, just playing mind games and taunting Naito, trash talking all match, and really he’s becoming easier to hate every match, which is awesome. Natio looked real good here too, he’s had some matches recently where he just looked tired, but he looked better. If anything, they went a little long, and at times had some odd pacing, but it was real good.

*****1/4*

YES _to Minoru Suzuki vs Jushin Thunder Liger – NJPW: Kings of Pro Wrestling_

A wondrous match, nothing overly complex, just a story about two guys who wanted to do in there and kill one another. Plenty of great emotion, some real great sequences, and Liger just playing the greatest babyface here, man this was so great. Not bad for two dudes in their 50s.

*****1/4*

YES _to El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay - NJPW: Kings of Pro Wrestling_

There was a lot of good in this match. Phantasmo doing clean wrestling for a while was great, all of the stuff that they did outside the ring was great, and some of the stuff they did was cool as hell. There are some spots that I’ve seen Ospreay do plenty of time, but for the most part it still made for a very good match. Biggest thing I have against it is that it went too long and they seemed to get quite disjointed at the end.

*****

NO *_but _*Recommended*_ - Kota Ibushi vs EVIL – NJPW: Kings of Pro Wrestling_

The only negative this had against it for me is that it was obvious who was winning, so buying into some of the near falls was near impossible. That being said, they had a red hot ending third to this match and I thought it ended up really good by the end.

****3/4

YES*_ to Will Ospreay＆Robbie Eagles vs Taiji Ishimori＆EL Phantasmo – NJPW: Road to Power Struggle – Tag 1 -_ *****

YES *_to Tomohiro Ishii vs KENTA – NJPW Power Struggle 2019_

What a goddamn war! I think this may be one of KENTA’s best matches since coming in, and he works wonders here with Ishii as they just laid in with some of their strikes. Just stiffness all around, and I felt like they were even laying it in there even more than usual at times. It was awesome with some back and forth between them, Ishii doing his awesome fighting spirit spots as always, and it was fun to see him face somebody who could match him and take as much punishment. A tremendous match!

*****1/2

YES *_to Will Osperay vs BUSHI – NJPW: Power Struggle 2019 _

Might be my favorite BUSHI match ever. This was awesome, full of great action and some real great spots with the mist. Ospreay actually taking the mist from BUSHI by kissing him basically was hilarious and awesome at the same time, great spot. And the entire last section of this match was red hot. Awesome match!

*****1/4

YES *_to El Phantasmo vs SHO – NJPW: Showdown in San Jose_

Man there was a TON of heat here. I haven’t seen SHO in awhile, he still feels like he’s on the cusp of being a huge star, and he was a great babyface here. ELP continues to be a great dick, just using every trick in the book here to win, and sealing it with a straight low blow punch, not something I see too much. The Ishimori and YOH involvement was great too, and the ref bump was played really well too. Great match!

*****1/4

YES *_to Taichi and Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lance Archer and Minoru Suzuki – NJPW: World Tag League – Tag 2_

Normally I don’t pay much attention to world tag league, and then all of a sudden we get this hectic chaotic wonderfulness. This was a complete WAR from the start, from Taichi and Suzuki basically trying to destroy one another in the best brawl ever, Sabre trying to match the teach going against Suzuki as they traded strikes and then counters, and Archer going fucking crazy against everybody and everything (including poor Miho). This was so goddamn fun, way better than it had any right to be too. Loved this.

*****1/2

YES *_to Tomohiro Ishii and Will Osperay vs EVIL and Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW: Road to the Tokyo Dome – Tag 3_

Hell of a sprint this was at times. Ishii and Evil was fun in that it was just every great brawl these two always have, but the Osperay and Hiromu stuff was electric and spectacular, and only made me even more excited to see them later on. A great match to build up to WK.

*****1/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

And... well everything else!

*YES *_to WALTER vs JD Drake – EVOLVE 135_

Just the best mean guy match as they beat the absolute piss out of one another. Both guys just chopped one another like mad, and their chemistry was great, it’s been awhile since I saw JD Drake, and he’s still damn good, and even underrated.

******

YES _to Timothy Thatcher vs Eddie Kingston – Beyond Uncharted Territory (Season 2, Episode 2) _

A wonderful struggle this was, with Kingston just being the most resilient dude ever here while Thatcher continues being a brutal technical wizard, as he angrily snarled and dominated Kingston throughout. It would be nice to see two dudes with these kinds of styles more often, this was a nice treat to watch. Also, I don’t even know what the promo he cut at the end entailed, but I never watched Kingston much, and I get why people think he’s a tremendous promo.

******

YES _to Teddy Hart vs Austin Aries – MLW Superfight_

Great back and forth match with an easy babyface/heel dynamic. Aries obviously is a great heel, and I think it helps that he just oozes arrogant douchebag energy throughout this match. Hart was a wonderful babyface who kept going for bigger moves to try and seal the deal, and this just was really nice. Only thing I could say is that it was a bit long. But it was cool for a destroyer to finish a match.

******

YES _to Timothy Thatcher vs Filthy Tom Lawlor – MLW Superfight _

A tremendous match between two hard-nosed guys. Thatcher always looks great, it was awesome watching him and Lawlor on the mat as they worked submissions. Loved Lawlor just chopping the hell out of Thatcher too, especially with his reactions which are always great. The ending to this ruled too, with Thatcher just choking out a blooded Thatcher. Wonderful.

*****1/4

YES *_to Jacob Fatu vs LA Park – MLW Superfight_

I forgot the last time I was impressed as I am on first viewing than Fatu. Dude is a big, bad, athletic as fuck samoan who reminds me so much of peak Umaga in the best way possible. Also, no idea LA Park was in his mid 50s with some of what he did in this match. This was a brutal, bloody war between two dudes who beat the shit out of one another. I loved just all of this, the interference was done really well, the brawling was great, and man that moonsault Fatu does is nothing sort of beautiful. Wonderous, and I see a huge future in store for Fatu.

*****1/2*

My entire MOTYC listing will follow shortly as I get it in order!


----------



## Dr. Middy

So FINALLY here are my 2019 MOTYs. I did all my *** and ****3/4 in order, but everything else is not.

*1. Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - WWE Wrestlemania 34 - * * * * * *

Sometimes WWE actually indirectly does a great storyline, and the whole underdog storyline with Kofi was stellar. This match was the climax of this, just an otherworldly wonderful match with a molten crowd, and Daniel Bryan being the best version of himself he could be. He was the best vicious heel, all the way down to the stomps to the face, but Kofi was with him every step of the way. This had the great wrestling, the tremendous story, the pacing was top, just EVERYTHING came together in a perfect little bow. Amazing.

*2. Jon Moxley vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Tag 6 - * * * * * *

We got flying Ishii... LITERALLY. This was the best brawl of a match, wild from the moment the bell rang, and did lot let up in the slightest at any point. This was the kind of match where I was sitting watching it with the biggest giddy smile on my face because of how awesome it was. The counters ruled, the near falls ruled, Moxley cemeted himself as a great wrestler thanks to finally leaving WWE, and Ishii continues his legendary G1 runs. This fucking rocked.

*3. Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Tag 16 - * * * * * *

We know both their styles. Now have them face each other. They beat the holy shit out of one another in the best possible way. It was a WAR in giant capital letters. Just go watch it if you haven't, I can't give it justice talking about it.

*4. WALTER vs Tyler Bate - WWE NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff - ****3/4*

This was incredible. Bate was just the best resilient babyface to WALTER, while he just beat down and dominated Bate over and over again, but it wasn't enough to keep Bate down for long enough. The david/goliath feel was immense, the vibe was intense, and just everything about this was pretty damn insane. It went over 40 minutes, and the one slight gripe it it went a fraction too long, but man other than that, I have almost nothing to complain about and instead could just gush about it.

*5. SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: G1 Climax 29 - Tag 13 - ****3/4*

Their other matches were all just pretty damn good, but for some reason, this one was nearly perfect when all was set and done. Just paced brilliantly down to the last few seconds, it was built up steadily the entire way through. SANADA looked like a huge star here, matching Okada move for move, and slowly but surely convinced the fans he could win. The incredibly long Skull End spot was wonderfully done, and SANADA getting the win in the end was just icing on the cake.

*6. Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Finals - ****3/4
7. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13 - ****3/4
8. Jay White vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 19 - ****3/4
9. Kazuchika Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 11 - ****3/4
10. Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 5 - ****3/4
11. Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 7 - ****3/4
12. Will Osperay vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 17 - ****3/4
13. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: Royal Quest - ****3/4
14. Tetsuya Naito vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 14 - ****3/4
15. Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 1 - ****3/4
16. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 1 - ****3/4
17. Cody vs Dustin Rhodes AEW: Double or Nothing - ****3/4
18. Matt Riddle vs Velveteen Dream WWE NXT: Takeover New York - ****3/4
19. WALTER vs Pete Dunne WWE NXT: Takeover New York - ****3/4

All ****1/2 Matches*



Spoiler: ****1/2 Matches



Will Ospreay vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13
Tetsuya Natio vs Chris Jericho NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13
Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate and Trent Seven) vs Zack Gibson and James Drake NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool
PAC vs Kzy Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2019 Day 5
Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Natio NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 3
Jordan Devlin vs WALTER OTT Scrappermania V
SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Finals
Jon Gresham vs Masashi Takeda GCW: Josh Barnett's Bloodsport
Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard
Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard
Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr NJPW: Sengoku Lord In Nagoya
Roppongi 3K (SHO & YOH) vs LIJ (Shingo Takagi and BUSHI) NJPW: Road to Dontaku - Tag 9
Tomohiro Ishii vs EVIL NJPW Wrestling Dontaku - Tag 2
SHO vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 1
Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 4
Will Ospreay vs Bandido NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 8
Shingo Takagi vs Dragon Lee NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 8
Yuji Okabayashi vs. Zeus AJPW Champion Carnival 2019 - Tag 13
Lance Archer vs Will Osperay NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 1
Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 5
Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 10
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 12
EVIL vs Will Ospreay NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 13
Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 13
KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 17
Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 17
Taichi vs Tomohiro Ishii NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 18
Shingo Takagi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 18
Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allin vs Joey Janela AEW: All Out
Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole WWE NXT TV
Rodrick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic WWE NXT TV
Chris Jericho vs Cody AEW: Full Gear
The Revival (Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder) vs Undisputed Era (Kyle O’ Reilly and Bobby Fish) WWE NXT TV
Birds of Prey (Will Ospreay & Robbie Eagles) vs Bullet Club (El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori) NJPW: Destruction in Kagoshima
Hirooki Goto vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: Destruction in Kobe
Tomohiro Ishii vs KENTA NJPW: Power Struggle
Taichi and Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lance Archer and Minoru Suzuki NJPW: World Tag League 2019 - Tag 2
Jacob Fatu vs LA Park MLW: Saturday Night Superfight



*All ****1/4 Matches*



Spoiler: ****1/4 Matches



Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13
Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario CMLL Super Viernes 04/01
Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Rey Mysterio WWE Smackdown
Undisputed Era (Kyle O'Reilly and Rodrick Strong) vs War Raiders (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) WWE NXT Takeover: Phoenix
Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Bel Air WWE NXT Takeover: Phoenix
Tommasso Ciampa vs Aleister Black WWE NXT Takeover: Phoenix
Becky Lynch vs Asuka WWE Royal Rumble 2019
Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor WWE Royal Rumble 2019
Velveteen Dream, Ricochet & Aleister Black vs. Adam Cole, Tomasso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano WWE Halftime Heat
Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2019
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy WWE Elimination Chamber
Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano WWE NXT TV
Jay White vs Will Ospreay NJPW 47th Anniversary
Undisputed Era (Bobby Fish and Kyle O’ Reilly) vs DIY (Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano) WWE NXT TV
Daniel Bryan vs Mustafa Ali vs Kevin Owens WWE Fastlane 2019
SANADA vs Hirooki Goto NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 4
Tomohiro Ishii vs Taichi NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 5
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 7
Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 9
Adam Cole vs Ricochet vs Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle WWE NXT TV
SANADA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 11
Killer Kross vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. GCW: Josh Barnett's Bloodsport
Josh Barnett vs Minoru Suzuki GCW: Josh Barnett's Bloodsport
War Raiders (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) vs Ricochet and Aleister Black WWE NXT: Takeover New York
Dragon Lee vs Taiji Ishimori vs Bandido ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard
Jimmy Lloyd vs Masashi Takeda GCW: Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Part 1
SHO and Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA and Shingo Takagi NJPW: Road to Dontaku - Tag 7
Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles WWE Money in the Bank 2019
Shingo Takagi vs Marty Scurll NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 7
El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 7
"Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) vs Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan and
The Forgotten Sons (Steve Cutler & Wesley Blake) and The Undisputed ERA
(Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)" WWE NXT Takeover: 25
Matt Riddle vs Rodrick Strong WWE NXT Takeover: 25
Titan vs Dragon Lee NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 9
Dragon Lee vs Marty Scurll NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 13
Shingo Takagi vs Taiji Ishimori NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 13
Will Osperay vs Rysuke Taguchi NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 14
Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Finals
Jon Moxley vs Juice Robinson NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Finals
Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay NJPW: Dominion 2019
Mistco vs El Barbaro Cavernario CMLL Super Viernes
Hirooki Goto vs Jay White NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 3
EVIL vs SANADA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 5
Jon Moxley vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 8
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 8
KENTA vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 9
Jay White vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 10
Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 12
EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 15
Juice Robinson vs Jay White NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 16
Io Shirai vs Candace LaRae NXT Takeover: Toronto
Lucha Bros (Penta El Zero M and Rey Fenix) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) AEW: All Out
"Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs Grizzled Young Veterans (James Drake & Zack Gibson)
vs Gallus (Mark Coffey & Wolfgang)" NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch WWE Hell in a Cell 2019
Rodrick Strong vs Velveteen Dream WWE NXT TV
Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley AEW: Full Gear
"Bianca Belair, Io Shirai, Kay Lee Ray & Shayna Baszler vs. Candice LeRae, Dakota Kai,
Rhea Ripley & Tegan Nox" NXT Takeover: Wargames III
"Dominik Dijakovic, Keith Lee, Kevin Owens & Tommaso Ciampa defeat The Undisputed ERA
(Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong)" NXT Takeover: Wargames III
Lio Rush vs Angel Garza WWE NXT TV
Rhea Ripley vs Shayna Baszler WWE NXT TV
Rey Fenix vs Nick Jackson AEW Dynamite #8
Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito NJPW: Destruction in Kobe
Minoru Suzuki vs Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW: Kings of Pro Wrestling
Will Osperay vs BUSHI NJPW: Power Struggle
El Phantasmo vs SHO NJPW: Showdown in San Jose
Tomohiro Ishii and Will Osperay vs EVIL and Hiromu Takahashi NJPW: Road to the Tokyo Dome - Tag 3



*All **** Matches*



Spoiler: **** Matches



Randy Orton vs AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio vs Mustafa Ali vs Samoa Joe WWE Smackdown
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kohei Sato Pro Wrestling Zero1 - Happy New Year
Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13
KUSHIDA, Jeff Cobb, & Yuji Nagata vs. Will Ospreay, Hirooki Goto, & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW: New Year's Dash
LAX (Santana and Ortiz) vs Lucha Bros (Pentagon and Fenix) IMPACT Wrestling: Homecoming
Dave Mastiff vs Eddie Dennis NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool
El Barbaro Cavernario vs El Soberano Jr NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania
La Sangre Dinamita (El Cuatrero, Forastero & Sanson) vs. Angel de Oro, Atlantis & Titan NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania
Volador Jr. vs Calistico NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania
Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet WWE NXT Takeover: Phoenix
LIJ vs Suzuki Gun NJPW: Road to the New Beginning 1/29/19
KUSHIDA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: Road to the New Beginning 1/29/19
El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Titan CMLL Super Viernes 02/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi and Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale and Jay White NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1
LIJ (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2
Drew Gulak vs Matt Riddle WWE NXT TV
The Revival vs Chad Gable and Bobby Roode WWE Raw
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston WWE Smackdown
Adam Cole vs Ricochet WWE NXT TV
Austin Theory vs Darby Allin EVOLVE 121
Queen's Quest (Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita) (c) vs. AMA (Arisa Hoshiki & Mayu Iwatani) Stardom Queen’s Fest 2019
Roppongi 3K (SHO and YOH) vs LIJ (Shingo Takagi and BUSHI) NJPW 47th Anniversary
Jushin Thunder Liger vs Taiji Ishimori NJPW 47th Anniversary
Aleister Black and Ricochet vs (European Union) Fabian Aichner and Marcel Barthel WWE NXT TV
Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 2
The Shield (Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, and Seth Rollins) vs Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley, and Drew McIntyre WWE Fastlane 2019
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shota Umino NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 3
EVIL Vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 3
Aielster Black and Ricochet vs DIY (Johnny Gargano and Tommasso Ciampa) WWE NXT TV
Lance Archer vs Will Ospreay NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 6
Shane Taylor vs Jeff Cobb ROH 17th Anniversary
Tomohiro Ishii vs YOSHI HASHI NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 9
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 10
Simon Grimm vs JR Kratos GCW: Josh Barnett's Bloodsport
Hideki Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher GCW: Josh Barnett's Bloodsport
Will Ospreay vs Bandido WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2019
Io Shirai vs Kairi San vs Shayna Baezler vs Bianca Bel Air WWE NXT: Takeover New York
Jeff Cobb vs Will Ospreay ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard
A-Kid vs. Australian Suicide vs. Jake Atlas vs. Jungle Boy vs. Shane Mercer vs. Slim J GCW: Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Part 1
AJ Styles vs Randy Orton WWE Wrestlemania 34
Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole WWE NXT TV
Buddy Murphy vs Velveteen Dream WWE NXT TV
EVIL, Shingo Takagi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi, SHO & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW: Road to Dontaku - Tag 7
Dragon Lee vs Taiji Ishimori NJPW Wrestling Dontaku - Tag 1
Dragon Lee vs SHO NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 3
Ren Narita vs Robbie Eagles NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 4
YOH vs Bandido NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 4
Ryusuke Taguchi vs DOUKI NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 4
Bayley vs. Carmella vs. Dana Brooke vs. Ember Moon vs. Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Cross WWE Money in the Bank 2019
Will Ospreay vs YOH NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 6
Hikaru Shida, Riho & Ryo Mizunami vs Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki AEW: Double or Nothing
The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs The Lucha Brothers (Fenix & Pentagon Jr.) AEW: Double or Nothing
Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle WWE NXT TV
SHO vs Marty Scurll NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 8
Will Osperay vs Ren Narita NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 9
Jonathan Gresham VS Shingo Takagi NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 11
Tomohiro Ishii vs Taichi NJPW: Dominion 2019
Tetsuya Natio vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: Dominion 2019
Cody vs Darby Allin AEW: Fyter Fest
Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela AEW: Fyter Fest
Zack Sabre Jr. vs SANADA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 1
KENTA vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 1
Juice Robinson vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 2
Tomohiro Ishii vs Jeff Cobb NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 2
Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 3
EVIL vs Kota Ibushi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 3
Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 6
Aleister Black vs Cesaro WWE: Extreme Rules 2019
"New Day (Big E and Xavier Woods) vs Heavy Machinery (Otis and Tucker) vs Daniel Bryan
and Erik Rowan" WWE: Extreme Rules 2019
Kota Ibushi vs Lance Archer NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 9
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs SANADA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 9
Jon Moxley vs Tetsuya Naito NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 10
Lance Archer vs Kazuchika Okada NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 11
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs EVIL NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 11
Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 12
Lance Archer vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 13
Jon Moxley vs Jay White NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 14
Will Ospreay vs KENTA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 15
Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 15
Street Profits vs Undisputed Era NXT Takeover: Toronto
Roderick Strong vs Velveteen Dream vs Pete Dunne NXT Takeover: Toronto
Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 18
Jay White vs Tetsuya Naito NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 18
PAC vs Kenny Omega AEW: All Out
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch WWE: Clash of Champions 2019
Ilja Dragunov vs Cesaro NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff
Private Party (Marq Quen and Isiah Kassidy) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) AEW: Dynamite #2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. NJPW: Royal Quest
Candice LaRae vs Io Shirai vs Mia Yim vs Bianca Bel Air WWE NXT TV
Damian Priest vs Pete Dunne WWE NXT TV
Isaiah Scott, Fandango and Tyler Breeze (The Fashion Police) vs The Forgotten Sons WWE NXT TV
Proud and Powerful (Santana & Ortiz) vs The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) AEW: Full Gear
Riho vs Emi Sakura AEW: Full Gear
Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor NXT Takeover: Wargames III
Mia Yim vs Io Shirai WWE NXT TV
Tozawa vs Lio Rush WWE NXT TV
"Keith Lee, Dominic Dijakovic, and Tommaso Ciampa vs Undisputed Era
(Kyle O’ Reilly, Adam Cole, and Rodrick Strong)" WWE NXT TV
Adam Cole vs Finn Balor WWE NXT TV
Cameron Grimes vs KUSHIDA WWE NXT TV
Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr & Rey Fenix) vs Private Party (Isiah Cassidy and Mark Quen) AEW Dynamite #4
Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr & Rey Fenix) vs SCU (Kazarian and Scorpio Sky) AEW Dynamite #5
PAC vs Trent? AEW Dynamite #6
Darby Allin vs Jon Moxley AEW Dynamite #8
Kenny Omega vs PAC AEW Dynamite #9
Kota Ibushi vs KENTA NJPW: Destruction in Kagoshima
El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay NJPW: Kings of Pro Wrestling
Will Ospreay＆Robbie Eagles vs Taiji Ishimori＆El Phantasmo NJPW: Road to Power Struggle – Tag 1
WALTER vs JD Drake EVOLVE 135
Timothy Thatcher vs Eddie Kingston Beyond Uncharted Territory (Season 2, Episode 2)
Teddy Hart vs Austin Aries MLW: Saturday Night Superfight



*All ***3/4 Matches*



Spoiler: ***3/4 Matches



WALTER vs KUSHIDA WWE NXT TV
Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fanfest
PAC vs David Starr Defiant Loaded #6
Eddie Edwards vs Moose IMPACT Wrestling: Homecoming
Finn Balor vs Jordan Devlin NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool
Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool
Men's Royal Rumble WWE Royal Rumble 2019
SANADA vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1
Zack Sabre Jr. vs EVIL NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 1
Suzuki Gun (Zack Sabre Jr. & Minoru Suzuki) vs LIJ (SANADA & EVIL) NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2
Taichi vs Tetsuya Natio NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo - Day 2
Taiji Ishimori vs Rysuke Taguchi NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2019
Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2019
Andrade vs Aleister Black WWE Smackdown
Yuji Nagata and Toa Henare vs YOSHI HASHI and Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 47th Anniversary
The Revival (Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder) vs Chad Gable and Bobby Roode vs Aleister Black and Ricochet WWE Fastlane 2019
Samoa Joe vs R-Truth vs Andrade vs Rey Mysterio WWE Fastlane 2019
The Briscos (Mark and Jay) vs Villian Enterprises (PCO and Brody King) ROH 17th Anniversary
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW: New Japan Cup 2019 - Day 7
El Barbaro Cavernario vs Dragon Lee WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial SuperShow 2019
Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole WWE NXT: Takeover New York
Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal vs Marty Scurll ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard
Joey Janela vs Marko Stunt GCW: Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Part 1
Dustin “No Legs” Thomas vs Tony Deppen GCW: Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Part 1
Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy WWE Wrestlemania 34
Shane Mcmahon vs The Miz WWE Wrestlemania 34
Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey WWE Wrestlemania 34
LIJ vs CHAOS NJPW: Sengoku Lord In Nagoya
Jay White vs Hirooki Goto NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 2019
Robbie Eagles vs Rocky Romero NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 2
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. YOH NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 2
Kofi Kingston vs Kevin Owens WWE Money in the Bank 2019
Brock Lesnar vs Ali vs Andrade vs Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre vs Finn Balor vs Randy Orton vs Ricochet WWE Money in the Bank 2019
Jonathan Gresham vs Titan NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 7
Io Shirai vs Shayna Baszler WWE NXT Takeover: 25
Robbie Eagles vs Will Osperay NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 10
YOH vs Ren Narita NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 12
SHO vs Jonathan Gresham NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors - Tag 13
PAC vs Will Ospreay RPW: High Stakes 2019
Rhio vs Nyla Rose vs Yuka Sakazaki AEW: Fyter Fest
"The Elite (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson, and Nick Jackson vs Lucha Bros (Penta and Rey Fenix)
and Laredo Kid" AEW: Fyter Fest
Daniel Bryan and Rowan vs Heavy Machinery (Otis and Tucker) WWE: Stomping Grounds
Ricochet vs Samoa Joe WWE: Stomping Grounds
Will Ospreay vs SANADA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 3
Juice Robinson vs Hirooki Goto NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 4
Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 4
Kenta vs Lance Archer NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 5
Taichi vs Shingo Takagi NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 6
KENTA vs EVIL NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 7
Kota Ibushi vs SANADA NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 7
Roman Reigns & The Undertaker vs Drew McIntrye and Shane Mcmahon WWE: Extreme Rules 2019
Tomohiro Ishii vs Toru Yano NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 14
EVIL vs Lance Archer NJPW: G1 Climax 29: Tag 17
Becky Lynch vs Natayla WWE Summerslam 2019
Cody vs Shawn Spears AEW: All Out
Riho vs Nyla Rose AEW Dynamite #1
Birds Of Prey (Robbie Eagles & Will Ospreay) vs. El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori NJPW: Royal Quest
Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain WWE NXT TV
Shayna Baszler vs Candice LeRae WWE NXT TV
Lio Rush vs Drew Gulak WWE NXT TV
Adam Page vs PAC AEW: Full Gear
Kairi Sane and Asuka (Kabuki Warriors) vs Tegan Nox and Dakota Kai WWE NXT TV
Keith Lee vs Roderick Strong WWE NXT TV
Keith Lee and Dominic Dijakovic vs Undisputed Era (Kyle O’ Reilly and Rodrick Strong) WWE NXT TV
Pete Dunne vs Travis Banks WWE NXT TV
PAC vs Adam Page AEW Dynamite #7
The Young Bucks (Nick and Matt Jackson) vs Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr and Rey Fenix) AEW Dynamite #11
Kenny Omega and Adam Page vs Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr & Rey Fenix) AEW Dynamite #12
Jungle Boy vs Chris Jericho AEW Dynamite #12
Kota Ibushi vs EVIL NJPW: Kings of Pro Wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger

Forgot to do this sooner, but here are my top Top 10 matches of 2019:


WWE WrestleMania 35: Kofi Kingston vs. Daniel Bryan
AEW Double or Nothing: Dustin Rhodes vs. Cody Rhodes
NXT UK Takeover Cardiff: Tyler Bate vs. WALTER
NJPW BOSJ Finals: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 13: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kenny Omega
WWE Hell in a Cell: Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch
NXT Takeover New York: WALTER vs. Pete Dunne
AEW Full Gear: Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley
NXT Takeover WarGames: Men’s WarGames Match
NXT Takeover XXV: Fatal Four Way Ladder Match


----------



## Concrete

RankingMatchDatePromotion10Brock Lesnar vs. Finn Balor1/27/2019WWE9Marko Stunt & Cabana Man Dan vs. Kevin Ku & Dominic Garrini6/2/2019SUP8Zack Sabre Jr. vs. James Mason3/31/2019RPW7Timothy Thatcher & WALTER vs. Shigehiro Irie & Yuki Ishikawa3/7/2019wXw6Starlight Kid vs. Utami Hayashishita1/3/2019STARDOM5Timothy Thatcher vs. Low Ki11/9/2019MLW4Hideki Suzuki vs. Timothy Thatcher4/4/2019GCW3Jonathan Gresham vs. Masashi Takeda 4/4/2019GCW2Mike Quackenbush vs. Billy Roc9/1/2019BIZARRO LUCHA1Metalico vs. Virus5/31/2019CMLL


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...

David Starr vs. Erick Stevens from Beyond 'Heavy Lies The Crown' - 4.9*


----------



## Groovemachine

My 2019 Top 25:

25. Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali - WWE Fastlane - ****1/4

24. Tetsuya Naito vs SHINGO - NJPW G1 Climax Day 14 - ****1/4

23. Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Dominion 2019 - ****1/4

22. Tomohiro Ishii vs Jon Moxley - NJPW G1 Climax Day 6 - ****1/4

21. War Raiders vs Ricochet & Aleister Black - NXT Takeover: New York - ****1/4

20. DIY vs Undisputed Era - WWE NXT March 6th - ****1/4

19. Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley - AEW Full Gear - ****1/2

18. Will Ospreay vs SHO - NJPW Super J Cup Night 2 - ****1/2

17. Tomohiro Ishii vs SHINGO - NJPW G1 Climax Day 16 - ****1/2

16. Will Ospreay vs Dragon Lee - NJPW Dominion 2019 - ****1/2

15. El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay - NJPW BOTSJ Day 7 - ****1/2

14. Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - NJPW New Japan Cup Day 12 - ****1/2

13. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax Day 17 - ****1/2

12. Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White - NJPW G1 Climax Day 4 - ****1/2

11. Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks - AEW Double or Nothing - ****1/2

10. War Raiders vs Undisputed Era - NXT Takeover Phoenix - ****1/2

9. Tomohiro Ishii vs Juice Robinson - NJPW G1 Climax Day 10 - ****1/2

8. Will Ospreay vs SHINGO Takagi - NJPW BOTSJ Finals - ****1/2

7. Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover: New York - ****1/2

6. David Starr vs Jordan Devlin - OTT Fifth Year Anniversary - ****3/4

5. Tyler Bate vs WALTER - WWE NXT Takeover UK: Cardiff - ****3/4

4. Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax Day 7 - ****3/4

3. The Young Bucks vs The Lucha Bros [Ladder Match] - AEW All Out - ****3/4

2. Cody vs Dustin Rhodes - AEW Double or Nothing - ****3/4

1. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Royal Quest - * * * * *


----------

